# IVF/ICSI at Guys? Anyone else?



## kazzab25

Hiya, 

We are just waiting for ICSI which will be at Guys Hospital just wondering if anyone else is or has started there to give me an indea how it works or if there are any successes from Guys? 

Look forward to hearing from anyone. x


----------



## Serena80

Hi kazza, we were referred to Guys about 6 months ago from The Princess Royal hospital. The first step seems to an information night which we went to. It was a lecture to 100 or so other couples where the consultants explained IVF, ICSI & IUI, and how the processes work. It was all quite interesting, but the treatment involves drugs you sniff & injections you give yourself & an operation under general anaesthetic, so doesn't sound much fun! 

We have our first appt with a consultant tomorrow, where they do an internal ultrasound for the woman, a semen analysis for the man & blood tests for both. Then we have a 45 min chat with them where they give us more info & we decide the treatment we're going to try. 

That's all the information I have right now, but can keep you posted on how it goes if that would help?

Good luck with your treatment, hope it works for you,

s x


----------



## Serena80

They showed us the stats for how successful Guys was & I can't remember them exactly but they were miles above the national average so that's good news!


----------



## kazzab25

OMG - im so glad to have found someone to talk too!! 

I have also been reffered from Princess royal! Im from chislehurst where are you from? 

Thank you so much for the heads up i really appreciate it, we have the presentation on the 30th november and first consultation on the 8 December. Im excited but scared!! Sounds like alot of trauma but it will be worth it in the end! I looked at the guys figures too they look great!! 

We are probably going for ICSI as i have PCOS and OH has poor sa!! xxx


----------



## kazzab25

How did you get on hunny?


----------



## Serena80

Hi kazza, we got on so well. Our doctor was lovely & really positive which was reassuring even though obviously there are no guarantees. We were really nervous going there but all the staff were great & it wasn't too stressful. Make sure you look at the sperm/egg art! 

I haven't seen any of the figures for Guys but in their presentation they said they were a lot above the national average.
I'm from Bromley- would Chislehurst come under the same borough? If so it's great news as apparently it's one of the best around for funding. We're getting funded for 2 rounds of ICSI, which the doctor explained was the equivalent of 6 attempts (you do 1 round of ICSI & then if it fails next month they insert a frozen embryo, if that fails same again for the next month...then ICSI again etc). For us Bromley is also paying for frozen storage of any embryos for 2 years, so if all 6 attempts fail then we can pay £850 for each further attempt (rather than £4000 for more ICSI). Does this make sense? The doctor explained it a whole lot better!

What else can I tell you? They took a sperm sample from my husband (which he wasn't expecting for some reason & was pretty mortified) a 3d internal scan for me & blood tests for both of us. We would have been able to start treatment on the first day of my next period (any day now) but we have to wait until next month as they are doing a deep clean of the labs. So will probably start around the end of December. You might end up doing it round the same time as me which would be great as we could compare big bloated hormonal horror stories! 
I've got PCOS too & they will have to keep a closer eye on me incase the hormones make me overhyper stimulated or something like that. So more trips up to London Bridge! But the doctor doesn't think it'll have a negative impact on the success chances. My husband has low motility so that's another factor. But when we asked our chances the doctor said "great, best there is". You can imagine how crazy excited we were & he started talking about options for our 2nd child. but have since tried to not get too carried away as don't want to have an even bigger disappointment down the line.

But generally we're excited, hopeful & of course a bit nervous but I feel a million times better having been there. 

I can't think of anything else to tell you! There was prob more but my mind is mush on a Friday! Hope this had helped a bit!

Hope your lecture goes well!


----------



## Serena80

Ps when I said I hadn't seen the stats, I meant compared to other hospitals in the country, just the ones they showed us at the lecture. Reading it back I realise it made no sense!


----------



## kazzab25

Omg that sounds amazing!! Yes we are under Bromley so that is amazing news! Thank you so much! How soon after the blood test, sa and scan do you get the results? I no it sounds silly but I'm worried about the bloods! I have no reason to be though!! 

Would be so good to buddy up as we have so much in common!! 

I wish you all the best with it and please keep me posted!!


----------



## Serena80

They tell you the results of the scan while you're having it. The bloods & sa results come back the same day & the doctors add it to your file & use it to determine the drugs they will give you. I think they only contact you about them if there's a prob. They test for HIV, hep b&c & rubella immune. I think they repeat the hormone tests too that you've prob had at princess royal. 

Another good thing about bromley is they arrange the funding immediately so you can start treatment as soon as you've had your appt, whereas in the lecture they told us lots of London boroughs take a few months to send over the funding. So should be nice & quick after Dec 8th!

Exciting!


----------



## kazzab25

Oh that's great really amazing news!! I can't stop worrying about the bloods!!


----------



## Serena80

Oh no, what are you worried about? Maybe I should be worrying too? Can the bloods show up something that I haven't thought of?

Now I'm worried!


----------



## key24

Hi Serena80 & Kazzab25 - hope you don't mind me joining your thread, but i'm also under the Bromley PCT and have just been referred to Guys! 

We got our funding approval letter a couple of weeks ago from Bromley and are now just waiting to hear from Guys - which i beleive takes around 6weeks - was it that same for you??

Do you know roughly how long you had to wait for the patient evening and then the gap between that and your 1to1 consultation? We know we have to have ICIS so i'm just keen to get going asap!

Best of luck with your appointments / treatments -all being well maybe i'll just be a couple of months behind you both

2012 should be a hectic but also potentially great year...


----------



## Serena80

Hi Key24,

Great, another person to compare notes with!

Yes, it took about 6 weeks between the funding letter & the first open evening. But then it was only 6 days after that we had the first consultation & you can start ICSI from day 1 of your next period after the consultation, as Bromley will have already transferred the funds. so it depends when your dates are but yes, you will probably be going through it at a similar time to us, especially if it doesn't work the first time for me or Kazza (touch wood it will though!).

s x


----------



## key24

That's quite exciting - if we can get on an open evening before Christmas we could be starting treatment in Janaury then!!

I'm sure you girls will be fine - lots of positive thinking and just think there are lots of people who are lucky enough to get pregnant the first time - so why not you :thumbup:

kx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies! Serena you have nothing to worry about!! Everyone's telling me I'm being silly!! In a natural worrier! 

Key- I called guys directly after one week just to check they received my paperwork but they hadn't so I chased them up and eventually after two weeks they booked me onto the presentation on the 30th of nov then first appt is a week later! I happen to no from phoning that the next presentation is 11th jan.

Serena when are you due back at guys? I'm so glad we are at the same hosp will make it do much easier to share this with! Xxx


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks for your words of support key!! Hope it happens for all three of us xx


----------



## kazzab25

If they do start us all off before Xmas they might need monitor our follicles over Xmas, do you think they will do that or might they suggest waiting, or will they only close for the to bank hols so won't need a scan?


----------



## Serena80

Hi Kazza & Key,

I completely agree, it is so nice having others going through the same thing and at the same hospital, it somehow makes it nicer having others to share this with. and weirdly more exciting! maybe that's just me!

Kazza - I should be back in on the first day of my December period. My cycle is usually 30-38 days long, so it should be between the 13th - 21st December. I'm not sure about when they were closing, and didn't even think to ask, sorry. My husband has to go there tomorrow to pick up a precription for me so I will get him to ask them, and then let you know. My doctor (lovely Dr Tom) didn't mention anything to me.

Dr Tom rang me yesterday, and after getting over the initial panic that he was ringing to tell me I had hepititis or HIV, he explained he was actually ringing to ask me to go on to the contraceptive pill as my cycles were slightly longer than normal. I am pretty sad about this as the last time I went on to the pill I turned into a complete nutcase, couldn't stop crying all the time at absolutely nothing & generally feeling miserable. but that was 13 years ago so maybe it's improved since last time. He said I can still start my first cycle of ICSI, just take the contraceptive pill as well as the sniffer drugs. I am half really eager to start treatment and half dreading turning into an emotional wreck and sobbing over the turkey on Christmas day because somebody didn't pass me the gravy...

I am really excited about you both going to your first appts, to see if you will be doing the same thing as me or having slightly different treatment. Not long now!


----------



## kazzab25

Hi serena sorry that panic iis caused by me!! I'm so sorry!! I think I'm over it now though!! 

I'm really excited for you guys too so its not just you! How long do you have to go on bc p for? Hopefully your body will have changed if you last took it 13 years ago! They do loads of different ones maybe you could try a different type? I wonder lf we will have the same dr!!

I was laying in bed thinking about it last night because I'm not sure how many scans they will do but if they need to look at them and it falls on a bank hol what would happen? Maybe they have Skeleton staff! Was just a thought! 

I'm so excited I can't stop thinking about it!!


----------



## key24

Afternoon- 

I think i read somewhere - no idea where now, that they do have staff on weekend and holidays etc, so i am sure they have got some coverage over these periods.

I have been trying to be really good and not call Guys and chase up, but now i think i will give them a call tomorrow to make sure they have received my paperwork (it wouldn't be first time stuff has gone missing). That would be just over two weeks since they should of received the referral from PCT, so guessing i'll be on Janaury info night and consultation. Still fingers crossed that maybe can start treatment at end of that month.:happydance:

Serena - don't they have to put you on something like the pill anyway (for down regulating) or is that different.

Kazza - let us know how you get on at the patient evening on 30th

kx


----------



## Serena80

Kazza - It would be great to have the same doctor. Lovely Dr Tom (LDT as he will henceforth be known) seems so nice & has an amazing voice. I dont know how long I have to go on the dreaded pill for, I assume I will have to be on it for a few weeks while they are trying to grow the egg follicles to be removed for ICSI. Seems weird to go on the pill when Im trying to get pregnant. Its just so that when they say on day 21 do the scans or take the drugs or whatever the next step is, it should actually be right for me rather than a few days out because I have longer cycles.

I dont know why I didnt ask more questions on the phone, I am completely useless and was caught off guard by LDT ringing me at work. Ill have to ring them up if they havent left explicit instructions with the prescription.

Key  when I went to the consultation LDT mentioned that the sniffer drugs act to tell your brain to switch off in regards to your cycles (can you tell he had to put it into childs language for me?) and that allowed the doctors to take control of growing the follicles, which is what the injections are for. So maybe the sniffing drugs are the ones that do down regulating? Although I am not really sure what down regulating is. 

I promise you I am not usually such a moron but its all so new and Ive been avoiding reading loads on the internet as I was trying to have a break from all things TTC when we were waiting for Guys, as it was stressing me out. 

LDT gave me a sheet which outlines how the month of ICSI works  shall I dig it out when I get home and describe the various steps to you? I probably need to read it through more carefully anyway as I am so useless. 

It is exciting. I bet his month will DRAG.

Key  you should definitely start chasing them. It wouldnt have occurred to me to do this, but it sounds like it worked for Kazza, so maybe theyll bump you into the one in a fortnight? Then wed all be starting at the same time!


----------



## kazzab25

Hi key 

That's good that should have someone covering! 

Deffo give them a call just to check they have received the docs we got the letter from the pct about two weeks ago too! 

Will defo let you know about the presentation! Where abouts are you from key? I live in chislehurst x


----------



## kazzab25

Hi serena sorry just seen your post if you can dig it out that would be great I don't no a huge amount either!! The extent of my knowledge is down regging- putting your cycle to sleep thin stunning to produce the follicles followed by lots of scans, once the follies are big enough you have a trigger shot to mature the eggs then retrieval takes place! That's about all I know at the mo! 

What are you doing to prepare your body? I'm taking folic acid and vit c and zinc and oh is on five other vits for his low count although he has now given up smoking so hopefully things have improved! 

Serena I'm so excited for you!! Can't wait to hear how you get on!!


----------



## kazzab25

Sorry about my typos using my iPhone !!


----------



## key24

Just spoken to Guys and guess what they didn't have our referral through!! Same thing happened to us from Princess Royal to PCT in first place, so should have know.

I have now faxed them my copy and will be on thier back to make sure progresses!! Was being good and putting my trust in the system but seems that is misplaced. It's just so annoying!!!

anyway rant over...

Kazzab -I live in Beckenham, so not from you at all.


----------



## Serena80

Morning kazza & key,

My husband has been to Guys this morning and they told him they were shut xmas day and boxing day, but that it doesnt matter that they are closed as I can still ring xmas day and leave a message and get the process started. He said they would plan the scans around the closed days if needed. Obviously this info is second hand so im not sure if they mean theyd arrange them for xmas eve/Dec 27th or if youd go to another dept to have the scans. I think I might ring them up this week with a big list of questions just to make sure Im clear on what I should be doing. But hopefully everything will still run smoothly over Christmas, although it is a bit of a worry as Im going to a wedding in Loughborough the day before xmas eve. I hope Im not needed for any scans.

I looked at the sheet they gave me and its a timeline of the month but quite complicated. Itd probably be best to scan it in & upload it. Do you know if you can do that on this site?

I think the drugs you sniff must be the down reg ones, and the injections must be the stunning ones. That fits in with what the doctor said and what the timeline says. 

Kazza - Im taking folic acid, but thats it really. I have cut out drinking since the lecture as they said the woman should cut down to 5 units per week or completely if possible. My husband has cut out alcohol too as they said the man shouldnt drink more than 2 units a day. Its quite hard though as we both love drinking! And weve got loads of birthdays coming up where we will need to think of lame excuses as to why we arent drinking. 

In the consultation LDT just mentioned taking folic acid & cutting out alcohol. He didnt mention any other vitamins, but I have read other forums where people say they were recommended them. Prob wont do any harm to take them!

Key  thats so annoying but great that you are now chasing it. Let us know what they say & if you can get into the earlier lecture.


----------



## kazzab25

Key - I cant believe they have lost yours aswell!!! When you said you would fax the info over did they say that this would suffice? I got on to Amanda Easter at the PCT and she started corresponding with Guys too, we must have been in the same batch!! 

Im still waiting for my letter to come through from Guys to confirm my appointments, if its not their tonight i will chase again, i have lost all faith in the nhs system!! 

You really are not far from me at all!!!! :) 

Serena - thats great that they are open and you have a 24 hour line to call!!! Once we are under guys it sounds like they are very proffessional!! I have cut down on drinking too but what with xmas looming there are lots of events so i know how you feel!! 

I think you can scan an upload but im not sure how! I really hope we can all start together in december!! xxx


----------



## Serena80

It would be so so so amazing to all start together! I hope your letters turn up Kazza, and I hope they hurry up and get you booked in Key!

Kazza  if it isnt way too personal a question, when would your December period start? You dont have to answer that if you dont want to, just trying to figure out if youll start the sniffing drugs at the same time as me


----------



## kazzab25

I am totally open and am happy to discuss everything and everything so you can ask whatever you want! 

I have PCOS and my cycles are completly up the wall, I am just at thye end of my period now, they have been arriving every 2.5 months at the moment but i can go as long as 18 months without one. So.. im going to ask if they can give me Provera to start me off as they did this before when i started my clomid! 

so if they do give it to me and if my appt is deffo gonna be the 8th maybe i would start around the 13th dec, at a guess.


----------



## kazzab25

Me again, all my forms have arrived and i have completed them tonight, we are going to the presentation on the 30th nov and our first appt is on the 5th dec!! Now im really excited!! :)


----------



## vesper21

Hello,

I'm probably too late to respond to this, but thought I'd post my experience.

I was referred to Guys for my first IVF in 2009, and I didn't bother looking elsewhere because it was free on the NHS.

I also have PCOS - main symptom being lack of AF's. Guys were great in terms of monitoring because of the risk of OHSS but they only follow one protocol - Long protocol, which is not good for ladies with PCOS. I only found this out at Lister where I went for round 2. My consultant at Lister told me most NHS hospitals use one generic protocol and that the best one for PCOS-ers is short antagonist protocol.

ANyway, Guys - I can't fault them about being precautious, but they really should tailor the treatment according to specific situations. I'd be interested to hear from you ladies whether or not Guys have changed this... 

The cycle at Guys resulted in BFN, and went to Lister for round 2 which was BFP (lost my baby in July though) and can't recommend Lister highly enough.

sticky baby dust to you all! :)


----------



## kazzab25

Hi vesper thanks for your story and welcome to our thread! 

I do hope they have changed to protocol as we have PCOS and low sa! They seem to have a good success rate so fingers crossed! 

Serena - did they say anything to you about the protocols? 

Key- let us know when you here from guys! Keep onto them maybe you'll get onto the presentation on the 30th I just kept onto them once I new they lost the docs!


----------



## Serena80

Thanks for all of the information Vesper. Its really interesting. I think its one of the problems with trying it for the first time is that you dont really have anything to compare it to, or know the difference between NHS and private, so its good to hear other peoples experiences. Guys have put me on the long protocol so maybe they havent changed! At the lecture they mentioned the long and short protocols and said in the first appt the doctor would decide whats best, so they must use the short one on some people. I wonder what theyll do for you Kazza? If the first round of ICSI doesnt work maybe ill talk to them about the short protocol option. Thanks Vesper! Maybe its because even though ive been diagnosed with having PCOS LDT said from the internal scan that it isnt that major (only one of my ovaries showed more than 12 cysts which qualifies you as PCOS, and I regularly get my periods, just between 30-38 days rather than the standard 28 days. So maybe thats why they put me on the long one?

Ive read good things about Lister on these forums  is it a private hospital? Are you still having treatment?

Kazza  thats great news about getting your forms at last, I am so excited for you. 2 and a half weeks and youll be ready to go! And its good that well probably both start around the 13th Dec (ish!). I swear time has been going backwards this week, I feel like all Im doing is counting down the days.

Key  let us know how its going for you hon *


----------



## kazzab25

I feel exaxctly same, wishing my life away at the moment!!! Im getting an IPAD soon so that should take my mind off things for a short while!! Currently im making a decision about the white or the black one!! :) 

Hopefully we will start at the same time!! It does sound like they are now offering the long and the short protocol and it would make sence as you are regular that you have the longer one, maybe due to my pcos they will put me on the short one. Im interested to have the scan as i have not had one for ages and the last one i had they didnt really tell me anything. 

Did they give you the seman analysis results after you had your scan or on the same day as your first appt? 

Key - Any news hun ?


----------



## vesper21

Serena - You're right, they say the first cycle is usually the one thats a little trial and error. Hopefully they'll get it right :)

Yes, Lister is private. I'm now actually living in NYC and am about to cycle, but the whole medical system here is incredibly confusing. I've found a clinic with a good reputation but I don't agree with the protocol the dr. wants to put me on. I had to negotiate down the dose of one of the stimming drugs! Luckily I'm coming to London next week for a couple of weeks and have made an appt with my consultant at Lister... will get a second opinion from him about the protocol my dr. here wants to put me on. 

It's good to hear Guys are offering more options - I guess they have to if they want good results. Plus Guys is pioneering in the field of infertility, so has to stay on top its game ;)

BTW, I'm from Sidcup and went to school in Chislehurst! :)


----------



## key24

not sure what the difference with long and short protocol is (God it's a whole new world isn't it!) but hopefully they are offering all the options out there to get best chance of success!!

I don't think we'll get on the 30th Nov meeting but if we get on the 11th and then have the meeting within a week we should be able to start on Jan cycle (fingers, toes and legs crossed!). Have they mentioned anything about holidays affecting treatment? We want to go skiing last week of Jan (as hopefully next year we will either be pregnant or with new born), but this might be at the beginning of treatment, so don't know if it's allowed??

Vesper - hope all goes well with next treatment and great that you can run it past your old consultant. BTW what school did you go to - as i went to school in Chislehurst?

Kazza - enjoy the ipad, nothning like a new toy to take your mind off things!

Serena - bet you can't wait to get started on the sniffer drugs (it's all so romantic isn't it!)- good luck starting treatment

k xx


----------



## kazzab25

Oooh lots of locals!!! 

Key- keep chasing I had too!! They wouldn't have done anything if I didn't! Yes really can't wait for the iPad!! I'm not sure about your holiday if you start mid jan you may need to be available for scans or egg retrieval? 

Serena - when did you say you got your blood and seman results? 

Serena


----------



## Serena80

Vesper, youre living in New York? How exciting, I love New York. Its one of my favourite cities in America, alongside New Orleans which is also great but completely different. It must be quite daunting going for treatment in America, when you are so used to the system in England. And especially when you have had so much experience in the past and actually got a BFP, you know you dont want to be taking the wrong doses of drugs. Its good you negotiated, I often feel too intimidated by doctors to question their decisions. Hopefully the appointment you go to when youre back over will put your mind at rest. I really hope everything works out for you, it must have been so tough having a BFP before and then losing your baby. You are very brave and courageous for having more treatment and hopefully things will work out for you this time. 

Kazza, they gave me the blood test results on the phone, but that was just because they rang up to ask me to go on to the pill. I dont think theyd have called otherwise, just added my notes to the file. They havent given my husband the results from the sa, I assume its the same results as his previous tests as it was just a retest. Again, they just said theyd ring if there was a problem. When we went in to the appt LDT did say that the results might be back by the end of the appt but they werent - so it might be possible for you to get them during your appt on the 5th. 

Key  they didnt mention holidays affecting treatment, and didnt ask if I had any booked, but I would agree with Kazza and would think that youll have to be around for appts/scans so they might suggest you either dont go on holiday or put it back a month. Unless you can time it for a week you wont be needed in to hospital? You cant sneak in a late December ski hol? Not always the best snow and completely freezing, but still an option!
Yourre right, it isnt at all romantic. I was saying to my husband that if it works and we end up with children and they ask how babies are made  we will have a much more crazy answer than the old stork story!


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks Serena, yes what a story to tell the little ones!! haha 

Vesper - good luck hun and keep us posted xx


----------



## key24

You're right about the journey to get there being interesting, but having a little one at the end will make it all worthwhile, and you know what it will happen for all of us at some stage - am sure of it.

In terms of hols i guess i was looking at the treatment procedure online at ivfdirect (guys website) under treatments (i can't post link as not be on website long enough apparently!

and it seemed to suggest that if my cycle starts on 21 Jan, then i'd be waiting 21days before starting the down regulations drugs (whatever they are!) so time for some skiing. Do you not think that is right or have i got timings wrong??


----------



## kazzab25

Hmmm maybe then! I'm not sure hun x


----------



## Serena80

Hi Key, I think you're prob right. I'll try to write out the info on my long protocol timeline. it says you ring the hosp on day 1 of period & start sniffing drugs on day 21. The only thing on the timeline between day 1 & day 21 is an appt to collect the schedule from the unit, and to give the letter with consent drug requirements to gp (or a private prescription given from unit). Then after 2 weeks of sniffing drugs (during which you should get a light period) you start stim injections, and this becomes known as day 1 (diff to day 1 of cycle). You have a scan on day 1 to check ovaries & endometrium. I have to have a scan on day 5 as have pcos, then everyone has a scan on day 9/10 to assess follicular growth. They'll tell you when to stop sniffing & injections & on day 13/15 you'll have egg retrieval. you'll start progesterone suppositories for 16 days. 2/5 days after egg retrieval you'll have egg transfer. 

I hope this makes sense, it's probably clearer on the timeline than my description!

So would probably be quite easy to plan a holiday around your schedule, maybe you could ring them & discuss it if you want to book it now hon?

Hope this helps!


----------



## kazzab25

Oooo so excited! So PCOS sufferers get one more scan than normal? Did they tell you how many embryos they are looking to transfer? If you are under 35 can you have 2?


----------



## Serena80

Hi kazza, hope you're doing good & playing about on your new ipad!

Yeah, they said they would scan me more frequently because of having pcos & the possibility of getting overstimulated ovaries. He said to come in for one on day 5 & depending on what they find I might have to come in for a few more. 

LDT said they'd most likely just transfer one embryo because of my age & health (I'm 31). In the lecture they scare you off of having more than 1 put in, by telling you a lot of the risks to do with multiple births, but if you're keen to have more than 1 you might be able to request it? 

How would you feel about triplets!?!


----------



## kazzab25

Hmm, i have thought about some of the risks, i wouldnt like to have triplets but depending on the risks, i would like twins. Firstly because i would like 2 children and i dont really want to have to go down this route again, but i wouldnt want it to be a the detrement of the babies health. 

How do you feel about it?


----------



## Serena80

Probably the same. If I could guarantee their health & mine then twins would be great as I wouldn't have to be pregnant twice & have all the treatment/stress again. But having heard the lecture it put me off if I'm honest. I was much more pro having twins before. I couldn't bear to lose one or both of them. But then again there are no guarantees even if you're pregnant with just one child. It's a really hard decision x


----------



## kazzab25

Yeah you are right, oh i dont know, maybe i will have a chat with the other half later! 

I started liking the idea of twins :(


----------



## key24

Afternoon ladies - like you both, I was thinking that having twins would be quite nice! I really would like at least a couple of children and the thought of having to go through this several times is pretty depressing.

I'm guessing if they recommend you only have one embroy transfer Serena then be the same for me - and i'm a couple of years older than you, will be 35 mid next year. That's another reason why want to get things moving, and also the thought of doing this again - i know my age is going to start going against me soon. Not sure it will help that i only feel 21!!

k xx


----------



## Serena80

Key, you're still in the young bracket so feeling 21 is just an added bonus x

yeah you're right, they'll prob recommend 1 embryo transfer. They seem to be pushing the blastocyst transfers at the moment so they might advise us to do that too. I think the older you get the more embryos they will transfer at once to give you better odds of 1 (or 3!) of them sticking. The idea of triplets is terrifying, not just carrying 3 babies like a litter of kittens, but then having 3 toddlers too! Ha ha I bet that will happen to me now I've said that & cursed myself x


----------



## kazzab25

Evening! 

Oohh well I will have a think about it after the presentation and discuss with our dr! I just don't want to do it all again! 

Key did you hear anymore from guys?


----------



## key24

Not heard anything else yet - think we'll be on the 11th Jan one, which actually might not be too bad in terms of timing for us. I'll leave it until early next week then chase them again if still not heard anything.

Your presentation date has come round quick - next Weds isn't it? How exciting you, i'll be about a month or so behind you and Serena but hopefully we'll still be able to share the highs and lows together!

k x


----------



## kazzab25

Yes it has come round very quickly, im really looking forward to it now!! 

Yes make sure you chase them as they seem to be losing lots of things, i sent my paper work back to them recorded delivery and they still have not received it! I need to check with royal mail that it was signed for! 

Im sure we will be able to share as treatment will probably tip into january, and im sure we will all be able to compare notes xxx


----------



## vesper21

Me again - just wanted to give you ladies a tip: stay on top of Guys... as you're realising they're a little disorganised. I found it a lot quicker dropping off or picking up paper work in person! A bit inconvenient, but saves time and phone calls in the long run.

I've been doing lots of research about best protocol for PCOSers and it's not helped one bit! :wacko: I'm just as confused as before - I've been reading that quite a few ladies have had success on the protocol my current RE wants to put me on, so now I'm thinking I should give it a shot. But what if it doesn't work? Argh!


----------



## kazzab25

After losing my paperwork the first time, they seem to now be ok, i called them today and they have now received the papers that i sent back so should now be all ok!

Vesper its such a tough decision to make!! I dont know enough yet to offer you any advice but i do wish you the best of luck, let us know what you decide! 

One more week and we will have had the presentation and then one week later the 1st appt!! Sooooo exited! 

Not long for you serena! How are you feeling?


----------



## key24

Vesper - must be a nightmare reviewing options in a different country. Perhaps if there have been quite a few successes you should maybe put you're trust in it - although that must be really tough. I know this will be third attempt but don't give up i just recently saw friends who have got a bouncy 8mth old baby boy from thier 4th attempt. It will happen just keep your spirits up.
When would you be starting treatment in NY?

Kazzab - think i'll give Guys another call then to make sure all progressing as should. Let me know how you get on next week

It's a new year soon and i foresee lots of positivity and little ones coming into our lives in 2012....:hugs:

k x


----------



## vesper21

If I stay with NY, I'll start mid-Jan... 

But my gut is telling me to do another cycle with Lister... if I go with them, I'm going to try and start cycling in a couple of weeks. eek!

Yes, I really can't wait for this year to end. It's been positively the best and worst for me!


----------



## kazzab25

Key deffo keep into them! After making a pest of myself it was the only thing that got things moving! 

I will deffo let you know how I get on!! Role on the 5th !! 

Do what your guy feeling tells you I say! Food luck xx


----------



## key24

GOOD NEWS!! Got home last night and we had our letter from Guys (they managed to get organised in the end i guess!). We're going to the Patient Evening on the 30th too and then the appt is on the 2nd Dec.:happydance:

Can't beleive it, had myself ready for starting in New Year - but am now so excited that could be starting in December.

Kazzab - we could meet face to face on the night - i could wear a red rose or something - ha ha!!:

k x


----------



## kazzab25

Haha omg that's brilliant news!! I'm so excited for you!! Yes we could meet how weird would that be!!!!! Your appt is three days before mine!!!!!


----------



## key24

I know would be quite bizarre to meet after chatting on here.

they must have had a couple of spaces left which is how come mine is a couple of days before - sorry about that, first time in my life i've been patient and it paid off!! So looks like we'll all start treatment in Dec now (fingers crossed!). 

Hope we get the nice Mr Tom!!

Vesper - if you decide to go to Lister, you should also be starting at same time :thumbup:

Strength in numbers.....

kx


----------



## Serena80

Key, that is such amazing news, absolutely brilliant. I am really excited for you. If we all start in December that would be really good. Im keeping my fingers crossed for Dr Tom too *

What will you do about skiing now? Christmas on the slopes?

S x


----------



## key24

Thanks Serena - not sure what we're gonna do about skiing now, may just be a weekend at some point early Jan or maybe not at all. It's a shame but obviously this is much more important!!

Will try and find out more about timings when we go on Weds...


----------



## age_789

Hi I'm new 2 the forum and hope u don't mind if I join this thread.
I'm am from Bromley and are currently waiting for the funding to be approved from the PCT. We sent our letter and the paperwork the PCT sent us for last approval approx 2 weeks and was hoping someone may be able to give me an idea how long it took to get an answer that it was approved.
I have read some of your posts and its seems like very exciting times for you all with the 1st apt this week. Good luck with it all and thanks
:flower:


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Not for IVF/ICSI (at least not yet) but we have recently been reffered to Guy's ACU.
Had our first appointment this past Wednesday, at the moment we have forms for day 21 & 3 blood tests, Hycosy scan and SA for OH which will all be done within the next month and today recieved a letter for our next appointment but it's not until 29th Feb :shock: I can't believe we have to wait another 3 months before we even go back and get our test results, the waiting and not knowing will drive me insane.


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies!! 

Age - I gas to wait four weeks to hear back from the pct you get ma letter confirming funding then they send everything to the guys! Keep onto guys tho as they lost our paperwork!! 

Tinkerbell - 3 months for results that' seems along time!! I've heard from other ladies that had that issue and when they phoned to complain they moved the appt! My motto is if you don't ask you dont get!! No harm in asking? 

Key - not long now!! 

Serena. How's you hun? Xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

kazzab25 said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> Age - I gas to wait four weeks to hear back from the pct you get ma letter confirming funding then they send everything to the guys! Keep onto guys tho as they lost our paperwork!!
> 
> Tinkerbell - 3 months for results that' seems along time!! I've heard from other ladies that had that issue and when they phoned to complain they moved the appt! My motto is if you don't ask you dont get!! No harm in asking?
> 
> Key - not long now!!
> 
> Serena. How's you hun? Xxxx

When I got the appointment letter on saturday I couldn't believe how far away the next appointment was, I wondered if it was made so far to give us enough time to get tests done but I'll be ringing them next week to try and bring it forward. I expected mid-late Jan maybe but never late Feb :growlmad:


----------



## kazzab25

Yeah deffo call them! One good thing is that I'm hoping because december is a busy month it will fly by!! Then if they can't move the appt your into the new year and not as long to wait! If you see my logic!!


----------



## key24

Age - i would suggest you give Bromley PCT a quick call to make sure they received everything back from you. Once they receive it, i think they send it over in batches to Guys every 2 weeks. We must have been lucky because we sent our forms back on Weds 26th Oct (next day delivery) and our referral got sent to Guys on Friday 28th Oct - as we got the copy letter on Tuesday 1st.

We did have to chase up referral from Princess Royal as never arrived at Bromley PCT and i did email contact at bromley quite a bit to make sure they had everything - info at https://www.bromley.nhs.uk/www.bromley.nhs.uk/your-health/exceptional-treatment/index.html

From there we also had to chase up Guys after a couple of weeks and turned out they hadn't received our docs either (thanks to Kazza for the heads up) so i had to fax over our funding approval. From there we are now on the Patient info evening on 30th - so has all moved pretty quickly. Think the main tip is to keep on top of them! I think where you are now, you'll probably be on patient evening & consultatio in Jan, so not long at all!!

Tinkerbell- sorry to hear you've got to wait so long for next appt - like Kazza said just try keeping on top of Guys to see if they can move you forward. We started our investigations in Feb and didn't get referred until end of September, so that whole beginning investigation thing can take a while i think. But good luck - and fingers crossed it can be speeded up.

Kazza - looking forward to Wednesday????

Serena - aer you kicking off treatment in a couple of weeks? Hope all is well with you?

kxx


----------



## Serena80

Kay & Kazza - I&#8217;m good thanks &#8211; really looking forward to both of you having your meeting on Wednesday and seeing what you think about it. And even more excited about your consultations to find out what kind of protocol and treatment you&#8217;ll be having. I hope it goes well for you both &#8211; you both def seem more clued up than I was when we went to the lecture. Since being referred to Guys in May I had deliberately had a few months off of thinking about TTC stuff and hadn&#8217;t looked on any websites or forums, and when the lecture appt came round I was dreading it as I really didn&#8217;t want to have to go to a lecture with 200 people and discuss something that feels so private. But it was absolutely fine and really informative so hopefully you&#8217;ll end up quite enjoying it too. It also feels like the first step in the right direction which is also exciting. 

Life is going very slowly, just counting down the days until mid-December, but even then it&#8217;ll still be another 3 weeks until any real treatment starts. I am impatient & wish I could have started in November rather than wait because of the lab cleaning. But luckily I have lots of other things going on so they are welcome distractions. And it&#8217;s given both me and my husband longer to try to cut down on the amount of alcohol which is good, as I think for the man they need to have cut down for at least 70 days for it to have an effect. And it means we&#8217;ll most likely be doing it at the same time as both of you which will be great x

Hope you&#8217;re both well, let me know how it goes on Wed x


----------



## Serena80

Age  I didnt chase anyone at all and it took 6 months between my last appt at Princess Trust Hospital and the Patient information evening at Guys. So prob a good idea to chase it as all the other girls have and it seems to work!


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Managed to change our appointment from Feb 29th to Jan 18th :happydance: much better, just hope I have know problems getting booked in for the Hycosy or the appointment might have to be put back.

Hope you don't mind me ask but are you all at Guy's on the NHS or private? we are NHS. Did any of you get sent for a Hycosy from you first appointment? did you have any trouble getting an appointment for one? I've been told to call to book on the first day of my next cycle.

Also need to call my GP to book a smear before we go back, never had one before and i'm really nervous about it.


----------



## age_789

Thanks guys for the advise!!! Once I read your replies I called the PCT the next second and spoke to Amanda Easter.
She was lovely and ever so helpful! She couldnt find our paperwork and had to call us back (which in the meantime I was stressing) but she called back very quickly once she found it. She was very open to me about it and we will have a catch up at the end of the week.

She advised me that our treatment have been funded which is amazing news however we have requested funding to a different clinic other than Guys.

My husband has Cystic Fibrosis and has recently had a Double Lung Transplant and before his surgery we had his sperm frozen

So now we wait some more, which really is killing me!!!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbell3

age_789 said:


> Thanks guys for the advise!!! Once I read your replies I called the PCT the next second and spoke to Amanda Easter.
> She was lovely and ever so helpful! She couldnt find our paperwork and had to call us back (which in the meantime I was stressing) but she called back very quickly once she found it. She was very open to me about it and we will have a catch up at the end of the week.
> 
> She advised me that our treatment have been funded which is amazing news however we have requested funding to a different clinic other than Guys.
> 
> My husband has Cystic Fibrosis and has recently had a Double Lung Transplant and before his surgery we had his sperm frozen
> 
> So now we wait some more, which really is killing me!!!!!!

Great news your treatment has been funded.
Small world, I have CF myself. Is your husband under Lewisham? hope he is doing well after the transplant.

Do you mind me asking why you have requested funding at a different clinic to Guy's?


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies!! 

Tinker bell I'm really pleased you managed to get that appt changed!! I have to say dispute losing my paperwork I have found the pct and the hospital very accommodating!! 

Age I have spoken to Amanda Easter a few times she is lovely but must be sick of me now!!!! Lol 

Serena!! Not long now!! It's good you have things to focus on make the time pass quickly that's what I'm hoping!! 

Key- not long now and we could end up bumping into each other!!! 

AFM really excited about Wednesday and I didn't realise that our first appt is exactly a weeks time!! I no this is totally irrational and ridiculas but I went to my local sexual health clinic and had a free HIV test where you get the result there and then!! I felt like such an idiot but I kept thinking about it so I needed to put my mind at rest!!!!! What a silly cow!!!!! It's not like I've had loads of boyfriends and I've been with My fella for 5 years but I just had to get it off my mind!!!

We are on the nhs sorry I forgot who asked!! Typing on my iPhone so sorry for typos and hard work flicking back to the post X


----------



## key24

Glad everyone is moving forward re appt dates and confirmed funding - that's brillant news :thumbup:

We are also getting treatment on NHS - and have to say so far it's all been pretty good (apart from paperwork never arriving where it's meant to!).

Kazza - i'll look out for you tomorrow and then you know how we get on with our consultation on Friday!

k x


----------



## kazzab25

Great!! I'm a brunette with a really tall fella!! Hehe not that it narrows it down!!


----------



## age_789

Hi Tinkerbell.

Yes what a small world!!! My husband was with The brompton hospital (Kennsington) but now with the new lungs we go to Herefield hospital (we are actually in now as he has an infection)
Did you see the show last night on BBC3 regardingCF and transplant list?
How are you going with it all?

We had his sperm frozen at another clinic as it was rushed as he deteriorated quite quickly and we had to get it done before he got put on the list. So we are asking if we can stay at the same clinic where its frozen rather than get it transferred to Guys.


----------



## age_789

Hope tomorrow goes well ladies!! very exciting times :)


----------



## kazzab25

thank you, really looking forward to it!


----------



## Tinkerbell3

age_789 said:


> Hi Tinkerbell.
> 
> Yes what a small world!!! My husband was with The brompton hospital (Kennsington) but now with the new lungs we go to Herefield hospital (we are actually in now as he has an infection)
> Did you see the show last night on BBC3 regardingCF and transplant list?
> How are you going with it all?
> 
> We had his sperm frozen at another clinic as it was rushed as he deteriorated quite quickly and we had to get it done before he got put on the list. So we are asking if we can stay at the same clinic where its frozen rather than get it transferred to Guys.

Ah as you mentioned Bromley PCT I thought he may have been under Lewisham (pre transplant) as it's local.
Hope the stay is a short one and the infection gets cleared up. Yes, I watched the programme with Kirstie (had been following her story on facebook) quite scary to watch to be honest but hopefully it will make people realise how important organ donation is.
My health is quite good atm thankfully (I'm almost 28 with lung function usually between 85-90%)

I got a bit worried that you weren't happy with Guy's or something and that's why you want to switch clinics, but understand now.

Fingerscrossed all goes well for you x


----------



## Serena80

Ha ha Kazza, you're hilarious. There's definitely something about Aids tests that freak you out & make you start trawling through all the stupid mistakes you ever made/slept with! There's a great Chris Rock scene in Bigger & Blacker about it, "one girl didn't even have teeth!". Ha ha, it's good you've put your mind at rest. 

I hope tonight goes well for you & Key wearing your red carnations. Hope the strikes don't affect it at all, but can't imagine it would.

Age & Tinkerbell, really interesting to hear your different stories, and realise what tough situations others are in on top of IVF/ICSI treatment. I hope it works out for you both quickly. And I hope your husband is better soon Age, must have been such a hard year for you. When will you know if you can transfer from Guys?


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks Serena, i know, totally irrational, i new i didnt have anything to worry about but it was fixated in my head!! What an idiot! Ive called the hospital already! The presentation is still on so woopeeee!! 

Age and Tinkerbell, wishing you lots of luck, i too hope your husband gets better soon and we all get our very much deserved BFPs! xxx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Key & Kezza hope things went well for you both tonight.
Glad to hear you're all there under the NHS, gives me a good insight to how things are there as I've tried lookin online and alot of the things I've read seem to be from private patients.

Did any of you have a Hycosy there? I've got to ring to book mine on next CD1 and wondering if I can expect them to fit me in that month or is it likely they'll be fully booked and i'll need to wait for the next cycle to try again?


----------



## Serena80

Hi Tinkerbell, I had a hycosy at Princess Royal. It was probably about a year ago nov/dec time. The first month I rang up they were fully booked so I had to wait another month. My husband & I had all of our tests at PR & then got recommended to Guys. All we've had at Guys so far is the information evening & our first appt. 

It's good you're having all of your tests done at Guys as they have such a good fertility dept. Hope you get booked in first time x


----------



## key24

Morning all

Last night was interesting - they just went through the whole process and explained each step, drugs used etc. We've got our 1st appt tomorrow and then from my calculations we won't actually start on sniffer drugs til mid Jan - but think that time will fly by (hopefully!!))

I didn't have a Hycosy but had the scan and all bloods etc, all done at Princess Royal. 

Age & Tinkerbell - sorry to hear you have some many extra complications to deal with, i hope it all goes well for you both and things get a bit easier and more inportantly you get the little ones you deserve.

k x


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies 

Last night was good really informative! Seems like guys is one of the largest fertility clinics!! 
Fiancé found it too much to take in but I really found it informative! I think it's put my mind at rest about having one embie put back hopefully they will nurture until day 5 as they can pick the best looking one from there!! 

Daniel is starting to feel the pressure about doing his bit on the day!! We have been having a giggle about it! Hot to have a sense if humour about it all!! 

Key im really looking forward your appt Friday hope all goes well !! 

We had all our investigations at princess royal but what's a hcosy ?


----------



## kazzab25

Good luck key xxx


----------



## key24

Evening all - hope everyone is well. We had our appt with Dr Tom (who was very nice!) on Friday, it all went pretty well until i had baseline scan. It seems i have a lot fewer fociles than they would like to see. They both thought that it had been difficult to see, so i'm hoping that that is the reason why - now we've got to wait for AMH which will be true test. Won't get these results til end of next week early following unfortunately!

if that is the case then i will respond poorly to stimulation apparently and it make us not such good canidates!! Obviously another blow, but we're staying positive until we know for sure. Also it doesn't mean that IVf will never work, just that our chances go down quite a bit -but as they say you do only need 1 good quality egg and 1 sperm to get a BFP.

Kazza think you'll be in really good hands tomorrow, they all seem really nice & professional at Guys and i'm sure it will all go well.

Hope everyone else is doing well and everything is progressing as should at this stage

k x


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya 

Sorry to hear about the scan hun but if it wasn't clear they could have got it wrong, what's amh? 

Like you say one good egg and one sperm for your bfp!! 

Glad you liked mr tom hope I get him too!! 

Did you get the sperm analysis results on the day too ? 

Fingers crossed for next week chin up!!


----------



## Serena80

Key-I'm so sorry to hear that. But as you say the baseline scan is difficult to see & they can't be certain of anything until they get your blood test results. I've had so many scans over the last few years & doctors have told me completely different things so it's obviously not an exact science. And even if they were right, everyone reacts differently to the treatment & it might end up working really well for you. Let us know how you get on with your results, we'll all be rooting for you x

I'm glad you had lovely doctor tom. Did you like the art work? Ha ha.

Good luck tomorrow Kazza x


----------



## key24

thanks ladies - you're right, it could just be the scan playing up!

AMH is taken from your bloods and apparently gives an estimate of remaining egg reserve. It is a bit like the FSH but can be taken anytime rather than at certain points in the month. From what i understand the lower the FSH the better, and the higher the AMH the better!

Thinking of you today Kazza - and hope you get Dr Tom.

Serena - thought the artwork was great!!

k x


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks for the explanation, soo much to learn!! I will keep everything crossed that it was the machine xx

When do you think you will be starting Key? Did they give you the SA results on the day? Will you be doing ICSI or IVF? 

Serena - not long for you now!


----------



## kazzab25

Well... I'm sat waiting for the appt!!! Bored!! Lol


----------



## key24

Hubby didn't have to do a sample because they had the recent results from the end of September and they were analysied quite in depth at Chelsfield, so guess they thought he didn't need to do it again.

Assuming I still go ahead as normal then i'll be calling just after Xmas to arrange appt with nurse and starting sniffer drugs mid Jan.

Hopefully they'll have my AMH results soon to put my mind at rest 1 way or another!!

Kazza -let us know how you get on and whether you get Dr Tom :happydance:

k x


----------



## key24

forgot to say - we'll be doing ICSI


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya, 

Fingers crossed for your bloods I'm just waiting for mine now!! 

Sa done, scan done, very poly cystic 26 on each ovarie and should be 15! I've got dr reddy who said its not less likely to work but will be very prone to over stimming! will need to be monitored regularly!! 

Need to wait to see if I bleed in next two weeks, if so then phone up if not then I have provera to take on the 16th then call up and take the pill on day 2 and then it begins!! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## key24

wow - we're the two different extremes, I only had 7 in total that they could see, which is really low i think! I'm also only 34, so didn't think that i would have a real problem with that side of it.

From your timings it looks like you'll be starting about same time as me.


----------



## kazzab25

I was a little confused tho, do we take bcp for three weeks then start sniffing after that? 

Yes we are both complete opposites let's hope someone up there's looking down on us!! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Serena80

Hi kazza, glad it went ok today. Very exciting to finally be in the process after months of waiting around!
Did they say how often they'd have to monitor you for over stimming? I'm quite worried about it as from what I've read it can be quite painful. What's provera?

From what the doctor told me on the phone (but I was a bit caught off guard so may not be 100% right) is that you take the bcp from day 1 of your period for 3 weeks & then start the sniffing drugs. Is that what they told you? I know you ring up on day 1 of your period to tell them, but do you know when you go in to collect your schedule?

Key/kazza, are you both on the long protocol?

Ah! So many question!


----------



## kazzab25

Yes very exciting!! Can't wait to get started!!! 

Provera is a pill you take for 8 days to induce a bleed because I'm irregular. If I don't have a period by the 16th I will take this. I was told to call on day one of my period and start taking bcp pill day two for three weeks, then I got muddled think you start sniffing at the end of bcp. They said towards the end of stimming I might have to go for a scan daily, they will start me on a low dose of stimming at first and take it from there! 

I think it's classed as long protocol but I didn't ask! Hope I don't over stim as they will abandon :(


----------



## Serena80

Kazza, did they not give you a timeline sheet?

S x


----------



## kazzab25

Nope!! 

I'll be honest I didn't really think much of dr reddy vm it if she gets me a bfp I'll love her forever!!!


----------



## Serena80

That's a shame, although doesn't matter as long as you get your bfp! Maybe she'll give it to you at the next appt when you get your schedule? If you know if you can do it through this site I could always send you my long protocol timeline, as it might be the same for you x


----------



## kazzab25

Yeah that would be good thank you! I think she's leaving my schedule up to the nurse said to call on day two and the nurse will sort the next appt x


----------



## kazzab25

Day 1 I mean! 

What will you guys do about drinking over Xmas? Think I'm not gonna drink from now but it's a shame as I have lots of parties :(


----------



## key24

I'm on the long protocol - they did give me a standard schedule sheet which was pretty much:-
- call in on day 1 to arrange appt with nurse to show how use drugs etc
- day 21 start sniffers for 2 weeks
- then go for scan
- start injections, with scan at day 9 to review how going
- collection day 12 / 15

Good that they are going to keep an eye on you to make sure you don't get over stimulated. I don't think this will be a prob for me - it will be a case of trying to get as much stimulation as possible, to give us something to work with!

Re xmas drinking, i haven't been drinking much for quite a while now. I think I'll have the odd one or two but generally take it very easy. We've been having some Beck blue at home, and actually tastes the same as the real thing!!

k x


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks for the breakdown, so day one starts again when you start sniffing? 

Very exciting!!!!!


----------



## Serena80

Hello Key & Kazza,

I've attached my timeline (at last - I usually only check this forum from my phone which is why I couldn't see how to do this). It's exactly as Key describes, but thought you might want to see a copy Kazza. let me know if it works.

I'm finding it really hard to cut down on alcohol, as it seems to be everyone's birthdays at the moment. The doctor didn't mention me cutting down, just my husband & he said it would be best to cut down but in fact he didn't think there was much link to lifestyle in our case. 

but in the lecture they said to reduce it to 5 units a week for the woman. I read on an alcohol site that a white wine spritzer is only 1 unit, as wine is less units when watered down. so if I have 5 large white wine spritzers (using a bottle of wine which would normally be 9 units without soda) that should be 5 units. is this just delusional? because it seems quite a lot to drink for just 5 units. let me know what you think. 

I have quite a few things coming up and i'm really sad to not be drinking much, and also I hate having to find excuses when my friends ask. What do you guys usually say? I can't have any more 'antibiotics for tooth infections' or they'll start avoiding me!

S x
 



Attached Files:







timeline.pdf
File size: 328.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## kazzab25

I'm on my phone too I will look in about half hour thank you do much I will print it out!! 

I'm feeling the same! But it's for a good cause do will cut down, I'm not sure if it waters the units down it seems like alot! I'll have a look this afternoon when work gets quieter. To be honest Im open about it so I don't have that problem hun, I used to say cutting it out because I'm on a diet! Or on antibiotics or Im bust tomorrow so can't have a hang over!!! 

The dr didn't mention alcohol to me either just figured its an idea to cut it as I read it does impair fertility although that's prob only relevant in large quantities!


----------



## Serena80

Large quantities is the type of alcohol I like best!


----------



## kazzab25

Haha me too!!!! 

What will we for 9 months!!!


----------



## Tinkerbell3

*Key -* Sorry to hear the baseline scan results weren't very good but will keep my fingerscrossed for you that they just had problems seeing properly and all comes back ok with the AMH results x

*Kazza -*

Glad your appointment went well and hopefully it will be wonderful news for you very soon.
A Hycosy is simular to a HSG if you had one of those? They do an ultrasound and it checks if your tubes are blocked. They place a small tube through the cervix and into the uterus and put a saline salution in to check it flows through the tubes ok. To be honest i'm dreading it and can't wait to get it over and done with.
x

We had all our investigations at princess royal but what's a hcosy ?[/QUOTE]

*Serena -* Thank you, I'm hoping I can get booked in this next cycle because I can't bare the thought of having to wait another one as I'm already scared enough about the scan. How did you find it? were you given a painkiller and antibiotics to take? 
When will you be starting IVF/ICSI? x

Did any of you ladies try IUI before moving on to IVF?


----------



## kazzab25

Hi tinker bell! 

Thank you for explaining that! Good luck for that, wish I could have had that I'll never no if mine are blocked. We never did iui first because my oh had a low sperm count of 5million do it wouldnt have worked. We were referred for icsi but I think they are waiting to see what Daniels results are now before they decide his last sa was aug and he has given up smoking since!! 

Good luck with the hcosy tinkerbell xxx


----------



## Serena80

Hi Tinkerbell,

don't worry about the scan, I'm sure it'll be fine. It's not that bad, just uncomfortable & I was achey afterwards for a few days but I took painkillers so nott too bad. Def not as bad as a laparoscopy- have you had one of those ?I wasn't on antibiotics, just a mixture of paracetamol & ibuprofen I think. 

I hope you get onto treatment soon, the waiting around is tough. 

We didn't get recommended for IUI either as my husband has low motility sperm so wouldn't have worked. We're having ICSI. I was relieved though as my friend had had 2 rounds of IUI & she said she really didn't like it, & she got pregnant with ICSI first time & said it was much better. Obviously that's just one opinion though & others might feel completely differently.
Sx


----------



## key24

We weren't recommended IUI either due to sperm morphology issues, and have gone straight to ICSI.

Tinkerbell - hope the hycosy goes well and they find that everything is ok. At least you know that all these things are moving closer to the end goal!

Going back to drinking i was in Tesco last night and found some low alcohol wines and champagnes so brought a couple of bottles to try. They are half the alcohol of normal bottles and the whole bottle is just 4.5 units. It's probably not as nice as normal but worth a shot - especially over festive period :happydance:


----------



## kazzab25

Oh that's a good idea key! I'll try that too !!


----------



## Serena80

that's a really good idea, i'm going to try that too x


----------



## Serena80

Hi,

Just been reading another forum where someone linked to this article:

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2068908/Could-simple-pill-costing-30p-day-answer-getting-pregnant.html

It's in the Daily Mail so I wouldn't trust it that much, but maybe worth a try!?!

S x


----------



## kazzab25

Oh great I'm taking those now as my mother in law reccomended it! Anythings worth a shot!! 

Serena - how many follies did the dr say you had at the moment if you don't mind me asking x


----------



## key24

My mum gave me this article but i've been taking these pills for about a year now so hopefully it is true. Before that i was taking folic acid - so i think i am safely vitamined up!!

I've also been researching things to do for a low number of follicles and they recommend COQ10 - so have ordered the highest dose available of this last night to see if it makes a difference, and helps improve my follicle number / quality, although still haven't heard anything back from Guys.


----------



## kazzab25

Oh good luck with that hope it works! 

Im going to phone guys on friday which willk be 5 days since the tests and see if they have the SA and blood results. Normally blood test results are back within 3-4 days in princess royal so might be worth giving them a nudge!

Im not sure but i may have CD1 on xmas day! I wont be able to call them, they might be closed!!


----------



## Serena80

that's good, if you two are using them then I will too. Can't hurt.

I don't think the doctor mentioned how many folicles I had. When they were counting I think they were just counting cysts. sorry, that's no help. How many are you supposed to have? and how many did you have?


----------



## kazzab25

I had 26 on each and you should have 15!! 

I think the cysts are the follies? Im not sure? 

Ive just printed the time line, thank you so much for that, its a big help! 

Soo excited!


----------



## Serena80

Kazza - what will you do if you have CD1 on xmas day? I know the doctor or nurse said not to worry and they have systems in place, but do you know what these are?


----------



## Tinkerbell3

kazzab25 said:


> Hi tinker bell!
> 
> Thank you for explaining that! Good luck for that, wish I could have had that I'll never no if mine are blocked. We never did iui first because my oh had a low sperm count of 5million do it wouldnt have worked. We were referred for icsi but I think they are waiting to see what Daniels results are now before they decide his last sa was aug and he has given up smoking since!!
> 
> Good luck with the hcosy tinkerbell xxx

If his results are better does that mean they would re-consider you for ICSI?
Well done to your OH for gicing up smoking. My OH did his first SA on MOnday so we are just awaiting the results now, he was really embarrased by it and actually made me go up to St Thomas to hand it in while he waited in the car park :rolleyes: not sure if he will need to hand another one in though because apprantly he had quite a bit that didn't make the pot :winkwink: xx



Serena80 said:


> Hi Tinkerbell,
> 
> don't worry about the scan, I'm sure it'll be fine. It's not that bad, just uncomfortable & I was achey afterwards for a few days but I took painkillers so nott too bad. Def not as bad as a laparoscopy- have you had one of those ?I wasn't on antibiotics, just a mixture of paracetamol & ibuprofen I think.
> 
> I hope you get onto treatment soon, the waiting around is tough.
> 
> We didn't get recommended for IUI either as my husband has low motility sperm so wouldn't have worked. We're having ICSI. I was relieved though as my friend had had 2 rounds of IUI & she said she really didn't like it, & she got pregnant with ICSI first time & said it was much better. Obviously that's just one opinion though & others might feel completely differently.
> Sx

No, I haven't had a laparoscopy either infact I only had my first Smear test last week after the Dr at Guy's told me I needed that done, so nervous at the thought of all these embarrasing and possibly uncomfortable scans, examinations :blush: will remember the painkillers, I was given a prescription from Guy's for 3 different meds to have when I have the scan. xx



key24 said:


> We weren't recommended IUI either due to sperm morphology issues, and have gone straight to ICSI.
> 
> Tinkerbell - hope the hycosy goes well and they find that everything is ok. At least you know that all these things are moving closer to the end goal!
> 
> Going back to drinking i was in Tesco last night and found some low alcohol wines and champagnes so brought a couple of bottles to try. They are half the alcohol of normal bottles and the whole bottle is just 4.5 units. It's probably not as nice as normal but worth a shot - especially over festive period :happydance:

Thank you, if the Hycosy comes back that my tubes are clear and bloods that all levels are fine I think it will be straight to IUI. Of course thats if OH SA test is fine, which I get the feeling the 'problem' is me not him, it's more likely with having Cystic Fibrosis and also about 8 years ago an ex of his was pregnant although it ended in a miscarriage.

Hope those low alcohol wines taste ok xx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Oh no Kazza, I hope CD1 doesn't fall on Xmas day or if it does it doesn't cause any problems.


----------



## key24

Kazza i think my day1 will be either 25 or 26 Dec too! I asked them about this and they said just call up and leave a message on a/phone and someone will come back to us to book appt when they're open again. It's not urgent we speak to anyone straight away as we have until day21 to make sure we have met with nurses and got drugs etc.

I'll let you all know how the low alcohol wine tastes after this weekend!!!


----------



## kazzab25

Morning!! 

Key - what i coincidence if we start on the exact same day, that would be really good!! Im glad to hear it will not be an issue if it does appear on xmas day! nice xmas pressie!! (not) but i dont mind i will put up with it under the circumstances! hehe !! Deffo let us know about the Alcohol. Have you heard about your blood results yet? 

Serena, not long for you now it was the 13th you were expecting AF? 

Tinkerbell, My oh was embarrassed at first too!! We have had some giggles over the SA, you have to keep smiling about it though, as hard as it is! Making light of it is the only thing keeping me going! If they see my OH results have got better then i think they will do plain IVF not icsi, im looking forward to hearing about the results just to see if his change in lifestyle really has helped! Sorry you may have already said, but when is your HCOSY? nerve racking times but at least you will no either way if anything needs putting right, i soo wish they did one for me xx


----------



## Serena80

Tinkerbell - it is really embarrassing having all of these examinations and scans, but for me it's been so many years (since I was 17) of having these types of tests that i'm used to it now, although I do still prefer seeing female doctors for these kind of tests. At Guys it was Dr Tom who did the scan but he was really nice and it wasn't as bad as I thought. Although I later went to my friend's for dinner and to meet her new boyfriend called Tom and had a minor freak out that it would be the doctor and i'd have to leave immediately! ha ha. only 1 Tom in London! It wasn't though thank god.
As Kazza said you just have to laugh about it with your OH. Although when my husband came back to the waiting room after giving his sample I loudly said 'hello. what have you been doing?' which he didn't find funny and told me to shut up. 

Kazza - yes, any time between 13th and 21st December i'd have thought. counting down the days. I bought those vitamins we mentioned yesterday so see if they help at all. When they counted the cysts I think I had 11 on one ovary and 6 or 8 on the other - he said it's not very severe PCOS as 11 or 12 cysts qualify you as PCOS. I don't think these can be the same as follicles as they must look for follicles in people without PCOS right? I don't know though and he didn't mention anything about follicles, just said everything looked good so hopefully it'll be ok.

Key - hope you hear from them today and it's good news x it'll be great if you and Kazza start at the same time x


----------



## Tinkerbell3

kazza - Yes we had plenty of giggles about the SA, you're right you do have to keep smiling and laughing through it all and thankfully we've managed too.
It will be interesting to see if it's made a difference, you hear so much about how many things can affect it like smoking etc.
The Hycosy isn't booked yet, I'm to call up on my next CD1 to book so patiently awaiting that now so can get that done and my CD3 bloods that are needed. Normally I dread the thought of the witch arriving but I'm actually wishing her along this month.
I'm really surprised you haven't had one done, I thought everyone at least had a Hycosy or HSG done with the initial investigations :shrug:


Serena - I'm almost 28 so quite late to be starting to have my first ever smear or internal scans I think. Oh gawd I dread men doing them but I'm almost certain it will be a man at Guy's when I have my Hycosy :blush: hopefully it will be over and done with quickly.
Haha thats so funny about going to your friends for dinner, i'd probably be the same :haha: could you imagine if it was the same Tom? oh gawd you'd just run out of there wouldn't you!
Haha your poor OH, I can imagine why he didn't appriciate that comment but I'd have giggled if I were there. 
OH had to do his at home then drop it off to St Thomas' within an hour as they have no 'facilities' 

Does anyone know the importance of getting the whole 'sample' in the pot? we're quite worried that because he didn't it's going to affect his results :dohh:


----------



## kazzab25

Hi tinker bell 

I thought it was odd that they didn't do one but they said with oh count so low it wouldnt make a difference even if my tubes are ok!! 

All this waiting around for AF!! We are all in that boat right now!!! 

I'm very interested to see if the change in lifestyle has helped!! 

Key any news hun? Did you get the blood results xc


----------



## key24

Just called Guys as hadn't heard anything and my AMH is 9.5 which is ok according to the nurse. According to google this is low, but i think i'm going to ignore that and just assume that if Guys had thought it was a real problem they would have called me to discuss?!! Still a bit worried that they saw so few follicles but am going with the notion that it's quality not quantity....

On a completely different track the low alcohol wine was very nice over the weekend. I had the Banrock Station light and First Cape (fizzy Rose) and both were pretty good. They don't taste as strong (obviously!) as normal wine but come close as a substitute and i think we've definately found our Christmas drinks. 

funny to hear about the SA tests - i think all the guys feel a bit weird about this, my DH has been pretty lucky and done them all at home so far. Tinkerbell i think they do the result per milligram or something so don't think it matters too much if not all of it made the pot!!

Oh well - now just got to wait for CD1 before the fun begins :winkwink:


----------



## kazzab25

Hi key

Glad your results are back and guys were a happy that's all that matters really! Probably just couldnt see much, they could see much on my left ovarie due to bowel shadow. So could be that?

Glad the wine was nice might give that a spin!! 

Serena - any sign of AF ?


----------



## Tinkerbell3

kazzab25 said:


> Hi tinker bell
> 
> I thought it was odd that they didn't do one but they said with oh count so low it wouldnt make a difference even if my tubes are ok!!
> 
> All this waiting around for AF!! We are all in that boat right now!!!
> 
> I'm very interested to see if the change in lifestyle has helped!!
> 
> Key any news hun? Did you get the blood results xc

I guess makes sense but as you say would be nice to actually know anyway.

The wait for AF is doing my head in, I want to get my day 3 bloods done and scan booked but I'm now CD30 (normally 29 with one or two thats been 30 since stopping the pill) typical they start to mess up when I told the Dr at Guy's they are regular at 29.
I don't even feel like its on it's way apart from bad skin but as temps still high and it used to drop day before I don't think she'll be here tomorrow either.



key24 said:


> Just called Guys as hadn't heard anything and my AMH is 9.5 which is ok according to the nurse. According to google this is low, but i think i'm going to ignore that and just assume that if Guys had thought it was a real problem they would have called me to discuss?!! Still a bit worried that they saw so few follicles but am going with the notion that it's quality not quantity....
> 
> On a completely different track the low alcohol wine was very nice over the weekend. I had the Banrock Station light and First Cape (fizzy Rose) and both were pretty good. They don't taste as strong (obviously!) as normal wine but come close as a substitute and i think we've definately found our Christmas drinks.
> 
> funny to hear about the SA tests - i think all the guys feel a bit weird about this, my DH has been pretty lucky and done them all at home so far. Tinkerbell i think they do the result per milligram or something so don't think it matters too much if not all of it made the pot!!
> 
> Oh well - now just got to wait for CD1 before the fun begins :winkwink:

Glad to hear according to the nurse at Guy's your AMH level was fine. Anf glad you enjoyed your low alcohol wine ;) Thankfully I hardly ever drink so no need to worry about it.

I'm sure men would feel even worse if they had to go through all the scans and things we do, one test they have to do and they're funny about it. Think my OH is really glad he could do it at home too.
Oh hope thats the case, I've read conflicting stuff so guess we'll see in another week how the results come back.


----------



## kazzab25

Hi tinkerbell I no the feeling I'm cd39 and still waiting but come thursday I'll start provera!! Always the way though when you actually need AF to show or you tell the drs one thing and then she does the opposite! Typical!


----------



## key24

Morning Kazza / Tinkerbell - not sure if it really works, but i read that drinking parsley can help bring on your period. Apparently 3 or 4 cups a day can help do the trick

Here's hoping for :witch: asap!

k x


----------



## kazzab25

Morning! 

Not sure if I can stomach the parsley!! 

Roll on the 16th so I can start provera!! 

Serena how's things?


----------



## Serena80

Hello,

No sign of AF, don't think it'll be in the next few days as can usually tell for all the pain and bad skin! hurry up!

I bought a bottle of low alcohol wine yesterday but Sainsbury's doesn't have much choice. it's 6 units for the whole bottle and looks super sweet but hopefully it wont be too awful. will probably have it on xmas day.

Got a letter from Guy's yesterday which was a copy of the one they'd sent my GP just letting them know where we're up to and the sa & blood results. My husband's sperm count is back to being normal again, but motility is 4%. They mentioned the follicles Kazza, I'll double check later but I think I had 21 Does that sound about right or is that way off?

Key - so pleased about your blood results - great news x


----------



## kazzab25

Let us no how the alcohol is, I like sweet wine so that's good for me!! 

That's good that they send you a copy! Fantastic news about tha sa count, you only need one good one for icsi so sounds like you will be fine!! Fingers crossed for AF in the next fees day so you can start!! 

21 follies indicates PCOS but I read somewhere that although PCOS ladies have an increased chance of hyper stimulation you have a one in two chance of it working which is good odds! I dont no How true that is though!!


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Don't think I could drink the parsley either, but have a feeling :witch: will be here tomorrow or thursday so hopefully I'm right with that. Think I just ovulated a couple of days later than normally, seems strange to be wishing her here as usually dread the thought.
So hopefully will have a date for my Hycosy by the end of the week and have my 2nd lot of bloods done and then Monday hoping to ring Guy's and see if they will let me know my Progesterone and OH's SA results over the phone.

Serena good news about the SA count, hopefully the :witch: will be here for you soon so you can get started. Good you got a copy of the letter, they also sent me copies of the ones they sent to my hosiptal team and GP.

3 more days till you can start the Provera Kazza, not long at all. Have you taken it before? hope it works quickly for you.


----------



## kazzab25

I tinker bell, fingers crossed AF gets hear soon!! 

I have taken provera before normally I get AF 4 days after finishing a 7 day course!!


----------



## Serena80

hello, how are you all doing? Any AFs around? Or are you starting the provera Kazza? 

No news my end. Never ending waiting around!


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Well AF finally arrived today, 3days later than expected (she was making me wonder if i was going to get a BFP) rang Guy's to book Hycosy but they can't fit me in this month :( so now that wait continues again for next cycle and hopefully i'll manage to get booked in this time.
Up to St Thomas' tomorrow for more bloods and had to change my follow up appointment at Guy's because I wont have the scan before then now.


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Well AF finally arrived today, 3days later than expected (she was making me wonder if i was going to get a BFP) rang Guy's to book Hycosy but they can't fit me in this month :( so now that wait continues again for next cycle and hopefully i'll manage to get booked in this time.
Up to St Thomas' tomorrow for more bloods and had to change my follow up appointment at Guy's because I wont have the scan before then now.


----------



## kazzab25

Ohhh tinkerbell sorry that you have to wait another month!!!! 

No natural AF for me yet! Provera starts tomorrow so I recon about ten days till AF actually starts for me! Hot loads of spots so she should be here but I'm not waiting around after tomorrow!!

Serena any signs AF might turn up next few days?


----------



## key24

Sorry to hear about the AF delays - hope it turns up soon for all of you! Mine should be bang around Christmas - excellent timing :thumbup:

Serena - it looks like you'll be doing the treatment about the same time as Kazza and I, so we can go through the IVF joys together!!

Tinkerbell -really sorry you've got to wait another month, what a pain in the a**e! I guess with Xmas Guy's schedule is probably pretty full, so fingers crossed you should be good for next month.

Kazza - good luck with Provera

Vesper - are you still on this thread? Did you decide to go with treatment Lister in the end?

k x


----------



## vesper21

Hello lovely ladies,

Great to see you're making progress with getting started. Sorry I haven't responded, but have been following.

Key- I had my consultation at the Lister a couple of weeks ago, which was very interesting. My consultant there has advised me to go with Cornell for this cycle. I told him everything that had happened since my cycle with them at the start of this year (needless to say he was gutted about my loss), and he said although he'd be more than willing to treat me again he' thinks it would be far less stressful if I cycled here in NYC. 

So, that's what I'm going to do. He reassured me with the protocol that Cornell want to put me on, so that's given me peace of mind :)

I had my follow up at Cornell this morning and it looks like all systems will be go at the start of next year. I take provera from next Friday for 10 days, and I'll be starting stims on 3rd/4th Jan. 

I've managed to avoid taking the pill, which I'm happy about and I've also managed to bring my cycle forward by a couple of weeks, which means I'll avoid traipsing down to the clinic for bloods and scans during the nastiness of February here in NYC (I've heard this is the worst month).

I'm keeping on top of all my supplements, and even stocked up on Pregnacare and Wellman (for DH) while I was in London. All the supplements here confuse the hell out of me as there's so much choice! :shrug: I like to stick to what I know :)

And I'll be trying to fit in a load of yoga and greatly increase my protein intake over the next few weeks. 

Are any of you members of fertilityfriends.co.uk? It's such a great website with a wealth of info on what to do/ not to do during a cycle, and there's a dedicated Guys board that's fairly active.

Anyway ladies, although I won't be posting much on here I'll definitely be keeping an eye on you and dropping by from time to time. 

I hope to see a good run of BFPs from you all!

x


----------



## kazzab25

Oh vesper full steam ahead for you, glad you have sorted things. Very lucky to have avoided the BCP! 

I might take a look at the guys board and the dos and donts of IVF!! 

They say women sync up with each other, seems thats whats gonna happen with us!!


----------



## vesper21

Yes, I highly recommend meeting people who are going through the same thing. It really helps with moral support and increasing positivity and I've read it improves chances of BFP's!! Certainly helped me during my cycle at the start of the year... 

So def worth having a solid network that's not just virtual.

I still keep in touch with many of the ladies I've met through forums.

All the best Kazza!


----------



## key24

Morning all - 

thanks Vesper for the advice about keeping in touch during treatment. I think you're right, I really look forward to logging on here and having a place to talk about what is happening:thumbup:

I wish you all the best with your treatment in NYC - and please do let us know how you get on.

Hopefully there will be lots of :bfp: in the new year.

k xx


----------



## Serena80

Morning,

No news to report my end, but think AF will be here today or tomorrow. I should have known it would come late to make me more impatient & frustrated than ever. Even though I know it's impossble, there's a tiny part of me that still can't help starting to think I might be pregnant - but I think that's just what happens after 2.5 years of trying - I used to be convinved each month I was pregnant and constantly reading the 2 week wait website. ha ha. it's slightly nice to not have that pressure anymore and constantly be analysing every symptom. but I bet the 2 week wait after IVF/ICSI is more tense than any before.

How are you all doing?


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya hun typical always late when you want her to turn up!! Never no there is always a chance you could get a natural bfp!!! Why don't you test ? You are a few days late now ??? 

I'm dreading the two week wait with ivf!! The constant symptom spotting will drive me mad!! At least will have each other!!! 

Day 4 of provera for me so another 4 days then she should show up!!! 

Everyone looking forward to Xmas??


----------



## Serena80

I usually get AF between day 30 & 38 sometimes even 40, so not really late yet as only day 36. Also lots of period pain & hormones (I cried over a YouTube video of a disabled kitten earlier-shame) so pretty certain I'm not! If it holds off a few more days we can start together! That'd be great x

Really looking forward to Christmas, I'm going to eat my weight in chocolate & Brussels' sprouts x how about you?


----------



## kazzab25

Awwww well fingers crossed for a bfp!!

We've cracked the sweets open already!!! :( Christmas started at the weekend!! 
Really looking forward to Xmas this year!!


----------



## key24

Not looking forward to the 2 week wait - like you say i will probably go back to analysing all possible symtoms like used to do!

My AF should be here in next 4 to 5 days - so excited (and a bit nervous) about getting started now!

Am looking forward to Chrismtas - although we're moving between Xmas & New Year so probably going to be a bit stressful

k xx


----------



## kazzab25

Awww key, busy times ahead for you, but what a way to start the new year!! 

I feel the same, really excited yet very nervous!! Really not looking forward to injecting myself!! Not long now girls and we will all be starting!!


----------



## Tinkerbell3

How is everyone? Getting very close to you all starting icsi isn't it? Cant imagine how you're feeling, nervous, excited, scared.

Rang Guy's today for my blood results and they said all was fine apart from my prolactin level which was slightly high but she said it's not high enough to worry about or be causing problems. Wouldn't give me OH SA results over the phone but said she'd put them in the post so that has us slightly worried.


----------



## kazzab25

Tinkerbell, I think its standard that they wont tell you over the phone, so try not to worry, our friend has a great count but they wouldnt give him them over the phone either! Glad to hear about the blood results!!! 

Im feeling excited, day 7 of provera, last day tomorrow then normally i come on within 4 days of finishing it! I reccon AF might be hear on Tuesday. Fingers crossed!! 

Any Aunt Flows turned up yet??


----------



## key24

Tinkerbell don't worry, like Kazza says i'm pretty sure they won't give them over the phone because of patient confidentiality. Also on a positive note, if it is not great news (although fingers crossed all ok) you can still go for ICIS, which is what we're doing, and won't affect your changes of having a little one :happydance:

No AF yet but expecting it on 24th / 25th and then counting down the 21days to really get started...


----------



## Serena80

Hello, no AF for me either! Getting really frustrated now. I checked through all my temp charts that I kept since Sept 09 & I haven't had a period over 38 days, and now I'm on 39! Can't believe it. Feel dreadful & travelling for a few hours now for a wedding tomorrow. Very grumpy. I'm sure I'll be a delight to be around this weekend!

That's good for you Kazza & Key, not long now! And Xmas first to take your mind off of things x

tinkerbell, great news on the blood results. Guys didn't tell me my husbands results on the phone either, must just be their policy. And as key says you still have ICSI as an option if the results are bad, which has a good success rate.

Hope you're all well & finished work for the year x


----------



## kazzab25

Awww serena! Always the way!!! But make sure you gona test to be sure it's not you bfp!! Hope you have a lovely time at the wedding at least it will take your mind off things! 

Still at work I'm on a half day tomorrow then back in Wednesday!! Can't wait for a little break tho xxx


----------



## key24

Finishing work in a few hours time -and then bring on Christmas!!

Hope you all have a wonderful Christmas, and here's to a lucky and healthy 2012 for us all.

k xx


----------



## kazzab25

Merry Christmas ladies, I have 1 hour and 9 minutes left until the end of the day!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Thanks for the reasurance about the SA results ladies, hopefully thats the case then. I did have a feeling they wouldn't be able to give me them due to patient confidentiality, so just have to wait for that latter now.

How typical Serena, how you still manage to have a nice time at the wedding today :)

Hope AF is here by tuesday for you Kazza.

Hope you all have a lovely christmas and wishing you all a happy 2012, may it bring all your dreams true xx


----------



## Serena80

Hello, AF at last, just before the yesterday so not great timing but still had a great day. Rang Guys last night & left a message- do any of you know if they're open today?

Glad we're all finished for Xmas, happy Christmas Eve- who knows what we'll all be doing this time next year!

x


----------



## kazzab25

Merry Christmas!! Our first af has arrived!!!! Finally !! I'm not sure when they re-open you started bcp?


----------



## Serena80

Hello, happy christmas, any more AFs to report? I'm on the bcp & waiting for Guys to ring me back. I assume they are open today. Thinking about ringing again but don't want to seem pushy if they're really busy x hope you're all well & enjoying the break x


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya, maybe if you have not heard from them by tomorrow give them another call? 

I'm on day 5,after provera and still no af!! Normally three or four days after finishing :(


----------



## Serena80

Hi kazza, that's so frustrating, I hate all the waiting around. Hopefully AF will turn up today or tomorrow x


----------



## key24

Well a couple of days late (and even though i know it's unlikely was beginning to think maybe could be BFP!) but :witch: arrived first thing this morning.

Have called Guys and left a message. Serena have you heard back from them yet? 
Kazza - fingers crossed yours starts any day.

Feel quite excited now about things kicking off

k xx


----------



## Serena80

Hi key, that's good news. Let me know if you hear from Guys. I left another message for them today but still haven't heard anything! 

Sx


----------



## kazzab25

Key great news!!!! Let us no what guys say!! 

Serena - hope you hear back from guys today!!! 

AFM still waiting grrrrrrrr


----------



## Serena80

Guys just called, think it was an administrator. He said he'd got my message & I was on the board, and a nurse would ring me within 72 hours with more info. Have you heard anything yet Key?

Kazza, hope it comes soon, it's so annoying x


----------



## kazzab25

Oh great serena your off and running!!!! I'm still waiting :( 

Don't think provera will work for me this time! Worked before like a dream!!


----------



## Serena80

What is provera? Is it like a mini birth control pill to bring on your periods? I've not heard of it before. 

The bcp I'm on is making me feel really sick & like I'm going to vomit. I hate it but probably not going to be anything compared to all the drugs coming up!

Hope AF comes asap for you x


----------



## kazzab25

Oh sorry to hear your not feeling great! Gotta keep
Your eye on the prize at the end that's what's keeping me going! 

Provera is a progesterone drug you take it from five to ten days to bring on a bleed I took it for eight days and still nothing. I'm feeling really deflated now!!


----------



## kazzab25

Just spoke to Guys, i have to go up there tomorrow for a scan and a meet with the dr as the nurse didnt know why its not worked!!


----------



## Serena80

Oh Kazza, I'm sorry. I would be deflated too. Maybe it's because they gave it to you for 8 days instead of 10? Or maybe you need a stronger dose. I'm going to keep my fingers crossed that AF turns up today for you x

I assume you checked before taking the provera but no chance it could be BFP?

X


----------



## kazzab25

Yeah no chance of BFP! 

Thank you, i feel better knowing im going back tomorrow to try and sort it out!!


----------



## kazzab25

I think I'm on max dose and I've had it for a shorter amount of time I think too!!


----------



## kazzab25

wooopppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee AF finally arrived this morning!!! 

So relieved. Ive even heard back from Guys!! Got my appt for the 13th Jan to pick up all results and discuss the treatment cycle we will be doing and start down regging on 19th Jan!!!!!! Finally can start getting excited! 

How you feeling Serena? Any better? When is your follow up? 

Key: how are you feeling? have you heard back from Guys? 

Tinkerbell: how are you doing hun ? xx


----------



## Serena80

Oh my god that's brilliant news kazza. You must be so relieved!

A nurse from guys rang yesterday & left a message asking me to confirm an appt for the 11th Jan. When I rang I just spoke to the administrator again & confirmed it so didn't get to talk to a nurse - do you think I need to ring them again or when you spoke to a nurse was it simply to make an appt? 

How you doing key?


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya, you don't need to speak to a nurse you will be told everything on the 11th the only extra thing she said was that my down regging will start on the 19th, I asked about test results she said you will only hear if there's a problem so no news is good news. Mede being ordered today! Very relieved!!! 

Key where are you Hun xxx


----------



## Serena80

Happy New Year!

Thanks Kazza, that puts my mind at rest. In the message the nurse said the drugs had been ordered for me & the drug company might contact me, do you know what for? I assume I'll start the down regging drugs on the 12th & stop the*bcp. I've had constant headache & light period since taking it so will be glad to be off it!

How are the rest of you doing? Weird to not have a sore head today x


----------



## kazzab25

Happy new year!! Nice not to have a headache, been shopping in ashford today!! 

You will hear from the drug company as they will deliver the drugs to you, for you to then keep refrigerated. We stay on bcp for the full 21 days and start sniffing on then 19 th a few days before bcp ends. When is your 21 days on bcp up? 

Hope everyone else is doing ok xxxx


----------



## kazzab25

Ps hope your symptoms ease off soon!


----------



## key24

Happy new year all!!

Sorry been a bit absent - we've moved and not had any internet so have been shut off from the world! 

I got a call back from Guys day after leaving msg, and have got an appointment with the nurse of the 11th - same as you Serena, then think i will be starting down regs on 17th Jan.

Hope they call me before they send out medication as i will need to give them a different delivery address now.

Glad to hear we are all on the way and will be starting treatment within a week or so of each other. Tinkerbell - keeping fingers crossed that you get in with Guys this month for your investigations.

I'm really excited and have a great feeling for 2012 for all of us :thumbup:

k xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya ladies yes we are literally all with a few day of each other!! 

How's the move been Hun? 

Imheard from the company that deliver the meds today! The called so you can change your address! They are delivering my drugs on Friday morning!! Nice birthday pressie fir me!!


----------



## key24

I haven't heard from meds company yet - guess i should do any day now.

Hope you have a great b'day on Friday - doing anything exciting? 
k x


----------



## kazzab25

Im sure you will hear something soon! 

Thanks Key, on friday im just having the day off work to relax, then on saturday, i am going to the Peking Diner with friends and family, which is in between bromley and grove park. Thats it really! another year older! 

Serena how you doing hun x


----------



## Serena80

Hello,

Kay - that is so exciting moving house - was it stressful? When I moved house I thought I was going to shoot one of the estate agents, but totally worth it when we moved in.

Kazza - hope you have a lovely Birthday - sounds nice and relaxing.

I rang Guys today as hadn't heard from the drugs company & also wanted to ask about the BCP. I've taken the BCP days 1-21 which means I will stop taking the BCP and start taking the down regging drugs on the same day (12th Jan), which the receptionist said was fine. She gave me the number for Health Care at Home to check about the drugs - the lady there said they'd got my prescription but there was a mistake on it so she was waiting for another prescription to be sent over, and then they would call me. Kazza - do you know if they deliver at the weekends or if i'll need time off from work?

Hope you're both well. Key are you on the BCP? Kazza, how have you found it? I'm feeling a lot better, just still bleeding every day which is not very nice, but headaches are gone at last!


----------



## key24

What's BCP - i haven't been taking this? If it's something to do with PCOS then it wouldn't be relevant for me, unfortunately i'm the other way with too few focilies!

if haven't heard from meds people by tomorrow will call Guys also to chase up.

Glad your feeling better and headaches have gone - i'm a bit apprehensive about what the side effects from the drugs are going to be, but guess we've just got to focus on long term goal!

Kazza - sounds like you've got a nice b'day planned, hope you have a lovely time

k x


----------



## Serena80

Hi key, the BCP is birth control pill. They put me on it to regulate my cycles. 

I'm worried about all the medication too, hopefully it won't be too bad & everyone we know will put up with us being monsters for a few weeks.

Do any of you know how long we have to wait if it doesn't work the first month? Can you try back to back months or do you have to wait?


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya, I was put on the pill to stop me from ovulating spontaneously - fat chance of that!! 

Serenavglad your headaches are better! I've had no side affects from the bcp so I'm very pleased about that. I start down regging a few days before bcp finishes. 

When the drugs company called me they just said we are in your area on Wednesday and Fridays so I picked Friday. 

I'm not worried about being a miserable cow whilst down regging I'm just worried about ohss! Still nothing I can do about it! 

I'm not surebhow soon after a fail you cando another would guess a month? 

I'm so worried about it failing not sure how I would cope!


----------



## key24

Well just missed a call from the drugs company and rather than saving the message i managed to delete it. Have now left a msg with Guys to get thier number so i can call them back!

Not sure how long you have to wait til to can try again, i think it depends if you're using FET or another fresh cycle. I'm going to try not to think about it not working, i recently brought Zita West' book and she says we need lots of positive thinking and visualising it's working. So i'm going to try and be very zen like and do that!!!

I know ohss is a risk Kazza but hopefully they will keep a really good eye on you and you'll be fine and just have lots of grade A eggs to choose from!

Here's positive thoughts to you all ...
k x


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Happy new year to you all.

Glad to hear AF finally arrived for you Kazza.
Hope the moving hasn't been too stressful Key, I hate trying to get everything sorted and organised when you move.
Sounds like things really are about to get started with you all, will you all start the drugs as soon as they are delivered next week? How long do you take them for before egg collection?

Well we finally had OH's results through today and it wasn't good news, he has a low sperm count and now has forms for Karotyping blood test, have any of your OH's had this done? The results will take 6 weeks :shock: part of me thinks it could be that he 'spilt' about half the sample and it was the first bit, which I've read is the best but he has accepted e results so if it is a true result he won't feel anymore disappointment than he already does. Do you think he will be re-tested or do the take that one test as final result sort of thing?
We didn't get a full breakdown of the results though, so no idea of the actual count, motility etc

I'm now CD22 so about another week till I expecting my period and can ring Guy's to try book my Hycosy again, this cycles has actually gone pretty quick thankfully. Just over another month now until our next appointment at Guy's (15th Feb)

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi tinker bell sorry to hear of oh results, like you say he id spill some so that might have something to do with it. My oh had about 4 tests to see if it's just a one off or if it's a perm thing, all sorts can affect it such as a cold, being run down, drinking too much and cycling. Not sure what a karotyping blood test is I'm afraid.

I start The ivf drugs on the 19th looking forwardvto our appt next week to get all the results and discuss the protocol. 

I had really light spotting today, bit weird! 

Hope your af come soon so you can get your hvosy booked! Glad the month went quickly wish the next few weeks would fly for me xx


----------



## Serena80

Happy Birthday Kazza! or is it next Friday?

sorry to hear you have spotting - maybe it's just the BCP like i've had?

The healthcare company rang yesterday and are delivery the meds on Tuesday, and i'll start them on Thursday. Getting quite excited now. 

Tinkerbell - sorry to hear about your OH's results. My husband just gave 2 samples and both times his motility was low, but one time was a lot better than the other, so obviously these things can change a bit. I've never heard of that test either i'm afraid.

Key - yes, positive thinking if definitely best. I just want to be prepared in case it doesn't work as it's really hard to make plans for weekends away etc when you don't know what the system is. I'll just ask the nurse on Wedneday.


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies! 

I had a letter from guys today. My oh sperm count has gone up from 5 million to 12.8 million with 2% morph and 32 motility. 

Big difference but still not great. 

Does anyone no what 45.6 amh is? 
What a posterior left ovary is which can brought down with pressure? 

My meds came today in a big box!! Getting excited now!


----------



## Serena80

Hi kazza, I have no idea about any of your questions, I'm sorry. I wonder what pressure they would use for the posterior ovary? Will they all explain it to you in your appt with the nurse?


----------



## key24

Hope you had a great birthday Kazza. In terms of your OH results that sounds like an improvement and is the same morphology as we're faced with and since they choose only the best sperm for ICSI we should all be ok (fingers crossed).

AMH is to do with overian reserve and the higher it is the better (as opposed to FSH where the lower the better). My AMH was 9.5 - but then i've got quite a low follicle count and therefore have less reserves.

Have absolutely no idea about the pressure thing.

It's an exciting week - i get meds delivered tomorrow, Guys on Weds and then kick off next Tuesday.

BTW - i don't think i've mentioned before but i've just started going to acupunture as have read quite a lot of good things. It's all a bit weird for me, but i thinking if it helps...

k x


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies, very exciting stuff!! 

The results are deffinatly an improvement so I'm pleased, I think the pressure is when she pushes on my belly! I'm not so worried about oh results as long as he has a few good ones!! 

Can't wait till you have your hosp apps mines Friday!! 

I had a lovely bday thanks key!


----------



## vesper21

Hi Ladies,

Just popping on to say Happy New Year... great to see you're all moving along nicely.

Tinkerbell, just a suggestion re: sperm count - my DH also had low count, and crappy motility and morphology during the first cycle, but vastly improved during the 2nd cycle after I put him on Wellman, changed his diet, and restricted his alcohol intake. Luckily he doesn't smoke, otherwise he'd have stopped that too. Zinc helps a lot too... I've also heard acu helps. Oh and I make DH 'clean his pipes' every 2-3 days as there's evidence that old sperm can 'infect' new sperm, and we don't want that happening :)

AFM, I started stims on Saturday and have been going to acu 2-3 times a week (I really hope it helps!). The meds are giving me migraines but I'm hoping the acu will help subside them.

Have you all started stimming now? How's it all going?

V


----------



## Tinkerbell3

I expect OH is likely to be asked to do another SA test then, the annoying thing is, like i mentioned we have no idea of the actual results so not sure just how low his count is or the motility etc

Vesper- thanks for the suggestions, he actually ordered those Wellman tablets the next day and has vowed no more sneaky now and again cigarettes (he gave up a couple of years ago but still has still been having the odd sneaky one now and then apparently :growlmad:) thankfully he doesn't really drink, has a pretty good diet so we're hoping the small things he can do will help.



Kazza- good to hear there was an improvement on your OH's results, sorry it still wasn't great though. Is that since he quit smoking? What is considered a 'normal' count?


----------



## Serena80

Hello,

Glad you are all doing well, not long now for us all to start the next step.

Vesper- can I just ask - is stimming the same as down-regging? All the lingo confuses me. If so I start on Thursday. I've read online that the drugs can give you headaches & you should drink lots of water & have acupuncture.

Key - if you don't mind me asking, how much is your acupuncture? My friend really recommends it too, but where she goes it's £100 a session and you'd need it for weeks so i don't think I can afford the person she goes to. I hope your appointment goes well tomorrow, we can compare notes afterwards!

Kazza - your results sounds pretty good from all of the things everyone else has written, and you've got about another month before they'll be taking a sample for even longer for the results to improve. it's great news.

Tinkerbell - I hope you get into Guys this month, and that they can sort out another test for your OH soon so that you can properly understand the results. All the tests and waiting around for results is frustrating, I hate it.


----------



## Serena80

Hello - more questions and I was wondering if any of you know the answers.

I have been reading through the letter Guys sent my GP again to plan if I have any questions for the nurse tomorrow.

The letter says I have a antral follicle count of 21 - do you know if this is normal? At the time to dr didn't mention anything being wrong but the last line of the letter says 'due to her age and antral follicle count a dose of 150iu gonal f was suggested'. Do any of you know what gonal f is and when I should be taking it? i'm worried i should have been taking it already, but the doctor never mentioned this to me, it's only on rereading the letter I noticed it. They haven't delivered the drugs yet so I haven't been able to see what they've sent me. Kazza - did you get instructions of when to take your drugs or do you think we just get that in the appt with the nurse?

For my DH they said he has a count of 29 million but a reduced progressive motility and 4% normal morphology. This is similar to his previous tests, but might mean the motility has reduced even further.

feel stressed now!


----------



## vesper21

Serena - No d/regging is the period before you start to stim (if it's part of your protocol), and usually done by nasal spray to shut down your system. Stimming is the period after, where you inject to stimulate the ovaries.


----------



## key24

Vesper great to hear from you and happy new year!
Sorry to hear about the migraines, i start the down reg drugs on Tuesday (19th) and then stimulation about 2 weeks later i guess. So hoping side effects aren't too bad! Really hope things go your way this time, so everything crossed for you.

Serena - i'm going to acupuntunist who is part of Zita West group here website is https://www.denisecallaghan.co.uk. She is £40 per session, i contacted her last Thursday and managed to have 1st session same day, another on Sat, one last night and am going again Saturday. I've now said need to drop down to 1 per week, as otherwise gets to expensive. She wanted to do more sessions at the beginning as obviously i've started very close to treatment. It still wouldn't be too late for you to have some sessions, apparently it is particularly good around time of transfer.

I don't think i got a letter with any details on it (or maybe i can't remember) but my follicle count was only 7 in total which is very low, it should be around 10 -15 each ovary which means you are about right by the sounds of it. Also think GonalF is 1 of the drugs, just had mine delivered but have dropted them off home, so will look tonight and double check.

Good idea to try and put some questions together for meeting the nurse - i'll have to have a think tonight, as otherwise i know i'll have loads the day after the meeting!

k x


----------



## kazzab25

Hi Ladies, 

Vesper its great to hear from you! Glad things are well on their way for you. Keep us posted wont you!! We are all at the stage just before down regging starts. 

Serena - i was told by dr reddy that you should have 15 follicals on each ovary so 21 indicates your PCOS, id say you dont have a bad case of pcos due to your regular period and the fact that i have 29 on each ovary!! 

Down regs like vesper says is the sniffing drugs which will put you into a temp menopause then you start stimming with the injections. Im pretty sure the injections are the Gonal F because you get a little bag with Gonal F on it and a needle box. You dont need to start these yet. You will be given a schedule when you see the nurse. 150iui is the strength of the stims. I will check the strength of mine tonight to compare. 

My understanding of normal sperm results are: 

Over 30 million sperms classed as normal 
not sure how many is classed as normal progression but my 34% is still classed as low. 
4% morph is classed as normal, we have 2%

Even if you have low motility, if you are doing icsi, it wont matter as they will pick out the normal ones. 

My oh has been a non smoker for 3 months so in three months its gone from 5 million to 12.8 so i am pleased even if its still low! 

Im so excited for me and for everyone on this thread!!!! Its so good to be able to check in with you, i think it takes the pressure off my OH has he does not like to keep talking about it. 

Good luck ladies, im rooting for you all.


----------



## Serena80

Thank you all for the information, it massively helps and I really appreciate it. I think I learn more about this process from forums than from the dr (as lovely as he is!)

I feel a lot better now, it sounds quite positive about my husband's results if the motilty isn't such a big factor with ICSI. I didn't realise 4% morphology was normal, because it sounds so low we both assumed it was a problem, although it makes sense as the doctors have always focussed on the motility as the problem.

Kazza- So you have the gonal f drugs too? You must be right it's prob the stims, and he was just saying the quantity was dependent on my age & follicles. 

Key - thanks for the link I will probably contact them once I have the schedule & try to book in some sessions, I don't think I could afford more than one a week though. Do you think that would be enough to have any effect? I've never had it before, sounds interesting.

Thanks again for your info, it's definitely great to have you ladies to talk to, I've started telling all my friends now who've been lovely but it is so good to have people also going through it & knows exactly what it involves & all the emotions mixed up in it. 

X


----------



## kazzab25

Sounds like your results are ok hun, nothing to worry about 

I do have the gonal F too, i am being started on a lower dose apparently to avoid ohss. 

I have told close friends and family too, it deffinatly helps!! xxx


----------



## key24

I'm no expert in acupunture but i think the general principle is anything is better than nothing, so i am sure once a week would be helpful, that's what i'm going to be having after this week anyway.

I've also got Gonal-f -but not sure what dose i'm on, i guess i'll find that out today. I'm hoping that it is fairly high as i'm starting off with a hell of a lot less follicles than normal!

Like you ladies,i've told a few people but it is really lovely to have this forum to share info. i look forward to checking in with you all

k xx


----------



## kazzab25

Key what times your appt? Good luck today, i will be waiting to hear from you!! 

Serena is yours today?


----------



## Serena80

Yes, my appt is this afternoon and I'm leaving work in a minute. I'll come on here this evening and tell you how it went.

Good luck today Key! we'll compare notes later x

Kazza - thanks for checking the Gonal F, that sets my mind at ease. I do love the little Gonal F handbacg they give you. very official.


----------



## kazzab25

Good luck xxx


----------



## Serena80

Hello,

Appt went well, the nurse was really nice & answered all my questions. I start the sniffing drugs tomorrow & go back on the 25th for a scan & if it's ok I'll start the injections that day.

She said most things I already knew, such as the drugs cause you to have a mini menopause & you might have headaches, tiredness, hot flushes & mood swings. Even though I knew allof this I feel a bit more apprehensive about the whole process now.

She said if it doesn't work this month they usually ask you to wait one or two months before trying again to let your body recover. She also said you need to take drugs during the frozen embryo transfer months bur they are different & less invasive. 

She also said after the 5 day scan they might want to see me every day for blood tests as at risk of OHSS. 

That's it really, can't think of anything else to write.

How was your appt Key?


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya Hun 

Glad today went well Hun! The menopause thing does sound daunting! Just try not to think about it, I'm gonna block it out if I can!! 

I'm ten days you will be Stimming that's gonna come round so quickly!! It's a pain that you have to go daily for bloods but at least your being monitored! 

Did they show you how to use the injections that's what I'm worried about! 

Did u have a scan today?


----------



## Serena80

Hi Kazza, it's the 25thnot 21st I'm stimming, I wrote the wrong date as clearly already losing my marbles.

No, I didn't have a scan today it was just a chat with the nurse. She didn't show me the injections as she said they'd do that after the scan on day 1 (25th) & I'll do the first injection while I'm there.

Feeling quite down tonight which is weird as I was really excited about it yesterday. Can't even blame the drugs! I think it was the repeated use of the word menopause!

Your meeting is on Friday right? Are you looking forward to it?

X


----------



## kazzab25

It is an emotional roller coaster so your bound to feel down at times, tomorrow you will probably feel completely different altogether!! Gotta remember its only a mini menopause, it wont last for long hun xx Chin up chic! 

My appt is at 1.30 tomorrow, really looking forward to it! 

Did you not see your dr?


----------



## Serena80

Hi Kazza, you are so right. I feel a lot better today and quite positive about it all again. 

Took the first sniffer drugs this morning and apart from feeling really sick (which wasn't one of the side effects she mentioned!) it was fine. If I drink water I don't feel as nauseous so am now constantly drinkinging it. no crazy hormones yet though.

We just saw a nurse, no doctor. she answered all of our questions and seemed to know all about it so it didn't seem like we missed out for not seeing Dr Tom. 

I hope your appt goes well tomorrow, it's really exciting. let us all know how it goes for you. have you got a list of questions ready?


----------



## Serena80

there was one thing that I meant to write yesterday, the nurse said you take the sniffing drugs 12 hours apart (e.g. 10 in the morning and 10 at night). I was wondering what your plans would be for all of you? I took it at 8.30 this morning so am committed to that now which means getting up at 8.30 at the weekends too. is that similar to you all? or has there been times you think are better? The nurse said some people like to take it at 5 am and 5pm. who are these crazies?

x


----------



## key24

Hi all - Serena it sounds like your appt was very similar to mine, although i start the sniffers on Tuesday (17th) but am not going back for scan until the 13th Feb which means i am taking them for almost a month. I am a bit gutted about this becuase i thought i'd almost be on collection stage by then, but as it turns out now will only just be starting stimulation drugs.

Apparently they are trying to catch up from after Xmas and so that is why they are leaving a bit longer on the sniffer drugs. DH says a couple of weeks doesn't matter but in my head i had a little timeline set out and now it's completely wrong which has thrown me a bit!!

Oh well moan over - same as Serena will show me the injections on the 13th Feb and will also confirm what dosage of Gonal-F i'll be on then when they do another follicle count (hopefully there will be more than last time!).

So now just waiting for Tuesday and a full 3.5weeks of mini menapause, joy!!

Serena - sorry to hear the sniffer drugs made you feel sick - do you think it was just the first day or it and being something new and perhaps it will pass? hope so for your sake.

I think i'm going to take them around 9am and then 9pm - but i am sure half an hour either way probably won't make a difference, although not sure maybe Kazza you can ask this tomorrow.

I got there and didn't really ask many questions as had forgotten everything so was in and out in about 15mins.

Kazza - hope it all goes well tomorrow, think it will just be the same protocol as us but let me know when they book you in for your "injection meeting".

k xx


----------



## Serena80

Hi Key,

That is so frustrating. I would be really annoyed at being kept on the sniffer drugs for an extra week and a half because they are so busy. That doesn't sound fair at all. Especially if you are having side effects from taking the drugs. Hopefully you'll be fine on them and it will be no problem. If not maybe you could ring up and ask them to bump your next appt up? Maybe they are making the people who skipped the December start because of the lab cleaning a priority to start first?

I asked about taking the sniffing drugs and she said there's a 30 minute window for it to be most effective, so if i generally take them at 8.30, it wouldn't be too bad if I took them at 8 or 9. she also said if you forgot to take it completely you have a 4 hour window to take it, after the 4 hours you should just skip that dose and take the next one that day. She said skipping one dose wouldn't make too much difference, although best to take it as regularly as you can. Key - 9am & pm sounds like a good option. not too evil at the weekends.

I am not sure about the nausea I have, I'm hoping it'll just be me adapting to the drugs and will only last a day or 2. I have had it all day so far & was worse after lunch which was weird. You'll have to let me know if you guys have the same thing or not. I wish we were all starting the same day!


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya 

Ooh serena sorry your feeling sick with the drugs, hopefully its your bodies way of adjusting and it will pass, but i am glad to hear you are feeling more positive today. 

I think i will probably do the 9 am and the 9pm too but will ask the question tomorrow. 

Key, deffo see if you can pull it forward if you say your feeling crappy they might bring you forward? 

Im feeling a bit impatient!! I know my appt is tomorrow and thats great but i just wanna start sniffing now!!! and hurry the whole process up!! grrrrr 

Im not sure what i want to ask really. 

Need to confirm will we do ICSI or IVF, Think it will be ICSI though

discuss my high AMH levels 

thats all i can think of really!


----------



## Serena80

Hi Kazza,

I completely understand the frustration, my husband and I were talking about it yesterday and saying one of the hardest parts of this is how slowly it seems to go. 

I'll put up a copy of the questions we asked - they might make you think of similar ones you want to ask. If you want to know what she said to any of them then let me know, but I wont bother typing it all up as you probably know it already. The one thing you might want to ask is about taking vitamins as I asked question 4 below, and she said I shouldn't start taking anything else. I don't know if she meant 'don't start taking it at this point as you haven't been for months' or 'don't take vitamins at all'. maybe worth checking x.

Questions

1.	The letter says I have an antral follicle count of 21  is this normal/good?

2.	In the letter we received it says 150 iu of gonal f is recommended. Will these doses be changed if OHSS becomes a risk?

3.	Can we have a copy/breakdown of our recent test results?

4.	In the past when doing ovulation tests at home I discovered that I had a short luteal phase (7 or 8 days). I started taking vitiman B complex which extended the luteal phase, but which I stopped taking in May. I forgot to mention this to the doctor in our last appt. Should I start taking this again?

5.	If it isnt successful this month, how long do you have to wait until you can try a transfer again?

6.	In the months that we are transferring frozen embryos what is the procedure/timeline? Do I still need to take any medication?

7.	If the egg retrieval is successful this month, but you are unable to transfer (due to OHSS or cycts), does that still count as one month, or will we still get 3 frozen embryo transfers from that round of ICSI if the eggs are viable?


----------



## key24

Agreed - the waiting and step by step process of everything is definately the hardest part.

I have been taking CQ10 (apparently helps with low follicles) which i forgot to ask the nurse about, maybe i should call and ask them about this?

Kazza - can you let me know what date they give you to come back in too - as you're right if i'm suffering on the sniffer drugs maybe they can bring it forward?

good luck for tomorrow Kazza and Serena good luck with sniffer tonight, hope sickness goes asap 

x


----------



## Serena80

Hi Key,

yes, it's probably worth asking although if it was a real problem I would think they would ask you if you were taking vitamins as I bet most people are.

The nurse said to me that as they are taking control of my cycle and don't want my body to try to produce any hormones unless instructed by them, then there is no point me taking vitamins.

i've read loads of other forums though where people say they are taking them so who knows! probably worth ringing to check though.

Did they tell you to take the CQ10?


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks serena that really helps! What did they say to your last question? 

Key I will deffinatly let you Know when my date is x

I'm taking Pregnacare conception but the dr said this is ok


----------



## Serena80

Hi Kazza,

for q7 she said that if that happened they would speak to the business dept to see if they could transfer the next month, but it may just count as one attempt as the eggs were harvested. She said at Guys they monitor very closely as they want to avoid any disappointments for couples who are expecting to have a transfer and then cant. she said it only happened once in 2011! so hopefully nothing to worry about really!


----------



## kazzab25

Oh thats really good to no!!


----------



## Serena80

Good luck today Kazza!


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya, 

Ive had my appt today and all was very positive, im feeling much better! I had loads of questions ready and i was in there for about 40 mins!!! 

So, i start sniffing on the 19th and im back in on the 3rd of feb for a scan and start stimming, when do you start stimming key? 

Serena when did you say you started stimming? 

I asked about whether having pcos makes the sucess less affective and she said no so i was very pleased about that and my age goes in my favour so im feeling positive!! 

Not looking forward to the menopause and i have warned my oh to be patient!! 

Im really looking forward to it all starting now!!!


----------



## kazzab25

i asked if the majority of women with pcos manage to go the full way or do they have to stop many of the treatments and she said most women go the full way as they monitor very closely so thats something else i was very pleased about!!


----------



## key24

Glad it all went well today Kazza.

I start sniffers on 17th I'm not meant to be back until the 13th Feb for scan -which means i'm taking the sniffer drugs for an extra 1.5weeks longer than you and Serena. Think i should maybe give Guys a call on Monday and see if they can bring it forward. 

I'll let you know how i get on speaking to them next week!

have a great weekend all x


----------



## kazzab25

Hi key 

That's really weird that you have to sniff for an extra week and a half, would def on all them and ask why and try and get moved! 

Did the nurse say to you that you have to sniff for the duration of ivf? I thoug it was for two weeks but I'm sure she said you continue to sniff even when you are injecting.


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Glad today went well Kazza :)

AF arrived today so rang Guy's and have my Hycosy booked in for 3rd Feb, almost couldn't get booked again as you have to have it by CD21 which the appointment will be on and that was the earliest they had :shock:
Then I guess we'll find out where we go from here on 15th Feb when we have our next appointment to see the consultant.


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks tinker bell, I'm glad af finally arrived for you! I'm up there that day too!!


----------



## Serena80

Hi Kazza,

That's great news, glad you're feeling so positive, i didn't ask any q's about PCOS so it's really good to know. 

I should start stimming on the 25th Feb if the scan's ok. so if all goes well egg retrieval around the 8th Feb and transfer a few days later.

Yes, you're right about the sniffing drugs, my nurse said keep taking them until they tell you to stop, I think you stop sniffing a couple of days before egg retrieval. 

today's my 4th day on the drugs and I feel fine except I have chest pains and have had heart palpitations once too, but I had this at the beginning of the year when I was taking vitamin b complex pills, so I think i'm just weird & my hormones changing makes my chest hurt. not too worried about it and hopefully it'll just pass. but apart from that I feel fine, and don't have any of the symptoms the nurse mentioned so relieved about that. particularly the hormones!

Tinkerbell - that's great about getting booked in for you test - did you hear any more about your husband's test?

key - good luck with the sniffing on Tues - let me know how you get on x


----------



## key24

That's great news Tinkerbell - glad you have managed to get booked in this time. Hopefully things will start progressing for you now, or you never know maybe a natural BP is still not out of the question?


Kazza - was told you carry on sniffing during injections, but only once a day instead of twice.

Serena how you getting on - has the sickness passed now?

K x


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies, thanks for clearing that up, I thought maybe I'd misheard about sniffing while injecting. I'm glad to hear you have not had any of the symptoms! Hope I'm the same. 

Key I wasnt told how often to sniff once I start injecting, I'll ask when I go back! Nor long till you start sniffing key!! 

Can't wait to get started on Thursday but my oh is working away for a few nights from Thursday so I could be suffering on my own!! He planned it right!!


----------



## Serena80

Hi Key,

I didn't realise you went down to once a day with the sniffing drugs either. hopefully it'll be the same for me too. one less thing to have to remember.

Kazza - hopefully you'll be fine and it wont be too bad without your OH around, you might have no symptoms at all!

I have AF again today (again! I feel like i've had it nonstop since christmas!), which is what the nurse said to expect, but apart from AF symptoms i'm feeling fine today and the chest pains have gone off so i'm hoping it'll be plain sailing from now on. 

Good luck tomorrow Key, and good luck on Thursday Kazza x


----------



## kazzab25

Oooh thats great news that your feeling better!! Hopefully you wont have AF for long!! 

Good luck tomorrow key xx


----------



## Serena80

ha ha, I take it all back. I've had a pounding headache since lunchtime that no amount of water or painkillers has been able to shake and I've been having a hot flush for the last 2 hours & have a face like a strawberry. I thought they were supposed to quick!

I spoke too soon... I hope you don't mind me telling you, I don't want you to think i'm just using the forum to moan! Just sharing symptoms. I can't wait for you both to be using the sniffing drugs too so we can compare stories, I feel like i'm just a moany hypochondriac at the moment!


----------



## kazzab25

OH NO WE JINXED YOU!!!!!! 

No you have to share these things, one so we can compare and two, you need to be able to talk about it and moan about it and where better than with people who are going through it too!! Well, in a few days time!!!! 

I hope you shake it off soon, take some nurofen, they said you can take painkillers.


----------



## key24

Oh no sorry to hear about the headache Serena - that is one of the symptoms i'm a bit wary of because i'm prone to that and used to get terrible migraines as a kid! Hopefully you can just take it really easy tonight and you'll wake up feeling good in the morning.

I start the sniffers tomorrow so will let you know how i get on over the coming days - and Serena don't worry if you feel like your moaning the whole point of the forum is to be able to moan to people who understand as are going through the same thing!

On the subject of moaning - i spoke to Guys again today and they can't change my next scan so instead of finishing sniffers on the 30th Jan i'll be taking them until the 13th Feb :growlmad: Apparently it is because they are catching up from Xmas and are trying to do it on a basis of when they received 1st referrals.

So i'll be a little bit behind you ladies now but i'll still be keeping everything crossed at every stage and lets hope we get 3 nice big BFP's end of Feb / March!

K x


----------



## kazzab25

Oh key that's so annoying, I'm surprised they can do that! Like is not an apprehensive time as it is without having to draw it out longer! But I suppose at least we can fully prep ya before it happens so you no what to expect! Thinking of ya Hun! 

Hopefully we will get our bfp within a few weeks of each other how nice it would be to go into the first tri together! Jumping the gun a bit there! My oh has to keep raining me in coz I'm getting to excited


----------



## jhoney

Hi Ladies I hope you don't mind me joining in but I am also about to start icsi at guys we are going to see our doctor for the first time on Thursday and had the patient evening last wednesday.
I have been reading your posts and they have made me feel so much better it is so easy to think you are the only one in the world going through this.
I'm really looking forward to seeing the doctor on Thursday although am not sure about this whole sniffer thing to down regulate your system as I have not had a period for over a year due to these wonderful polycystic ovaries, my body seems to have down regulated all by itself:wacko:
I was beginning to feel really lonley as all my friends only seemed to have to think about having a baby and it happens so it is great to speak to people who understand exactly what its like
Hope all your treatments are going well:flower:


----------



## Serena80

Hi jhoney- nice to hear from another fellow ICSI Guyser. Hope your appt goes well on thurs, maybe you'll have Lovely Doctor Tom! It is really scary thinking you're the only one going through it (especially when all your friends are popping out babies all over the place!) so it's great to have this forum to talk to everyone.

Key - that's bad news about your appt but if you feel ok on the drugs it might not be too bad & better than being put back a month which would have been such a shame. Let us know how it goes tomorrow x hope you don't end up with migraines or headaches, will keep fingers crossed x and all my fingers and toes crossed for BFPs in feb/march!

Kazza - I was jinxed! But a night eating maltesers on the sofa seemed to do the trick! It would be great to all get BFPs at the same time. I'm not getting my hopes up too much but you never know, it could happen! Then we can keep comparing notes for 9 months!


----------



## key24

Welcome jhoney - glad you found us on here as always useful to talk to people at same clinic. If you already know you're having ICSI and have been to the info evening things should now move pretty quickly. The meeting on Thurs will take you through next steps but hopefully you'll be starting in next mth or so.

Just did my first sniff both sides - think it all went up the nostril!! Let's hope for a symptom free down reg :thumbup: otherwise maybe need to stock up on chocolates!

I'm not gonna let myself get any more p***ed about delay but you ladies had better keep me up to date with your progress still and at least I'll know what to expect.


Have a good day all


----------



## kazzab25

Jhoney - Welcome, this is a great forum and its really good to compare with people who are going through the same thing at the same hospital!! I too have PCOS, they will simply give you provera to kick start a bleed and then you start your cycle of BCP from there. The hospital so far, have been fab, very reassuring!!! Im pleased to have been sent to Guys! Your first appt will be for a seman analysis, a scan for you and a meet with the Dr. Let us know how you get on!! 

I know how you feel, my best friend is preggo and im sooo happy for her but so envious too!! 

Key, you have the right mind set!! Its annoying but you will get there, i really hope its a pain free down reg!! Good luck and let us know how your feeling. What time did you snif key? 

Serena - good plan, clearly chocolate is the remedy for feeling menopausal!!! note to self!!! Anymore hot flushes?


----------



## Serena80

No more hot flushes & feeling fine apart from the headaches. Ive been taking ibuprofen & paracetamol all the time but it doesnt really go away just diminishes for a bit. How are you getting on Key? Are you feeling ok on the sniffers? 
Are you looking forward to tomorrow Kazza? What time are you starting your sniffs?
Jhoney, hope it goes well for you tomorrow, let us know what they say x


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya, glad your not suffering too badly hopefully the headaches will ware off! how many days have you done serena? 

I'm looking forward to getting it under way gonna sniff at 9 am and 9 pm! 

Key? How you feeling?

Jhoney let us no how you get on tomorrow. Xx


----------



## Serena80

I've done them for a week now. This time next week I'll be on the injections! Nervous!

Good luck tomorrow Kazza!


----------



## kazzab25

That's gone really quickly!!!


----------



## key24

So far so good - today is the 3rd day and apart for the slightly nasty taste once it reaches my mouth haven't particularly suffered. The first day (Tues) i felt very tired, completely wiped out but that wasn't too bad yesterday.

No hot flushes or headaches yet - so fingers crossed maybe i'll be a lucky one.

Kazza - hope it doesn't affect you too much today, and Serena hope that damn headache disappears.

Jhoney -hope it all goes well at Guys today, i'm sure you'll find the Docs at Guys really nice and helpful

k x


----------



## Serena80

That's great Key. I'm so pleased for you, it would be awful to have to take the drugs for longer if you were feeling rough. The taste is pretty horrible but if that's the only side affect then that's brilliant. I hope it stays like that for you x

I think each day has been a bit better since getting AF (which was when I felt really bad) so hopefully by the time I'm doing the injections I'll be feeling more normal. The worst thing I've found over the last few days is my memory! I forget what I'm saying half way through sentences & can't remember words and even forgot what day it was yesterday. My memory is always pretty shoddy, but not as bad as this! it's really embarrasing, especially in meetings at work when I forget what I'm talking about. I feel bad about teasing my mum about it so much now!

Kazza, how are you doing today?


----------



## kazzab25

Key, glad your doing ok on the meds!!!! Hope it stays that way! 

AFM - I have a cold and an ear ache and feeling really tired so i think thats taking over any other issues, i did have some chest pain a couple of hours after sniffing, when i read the pack that is a side affect but to be fair its gone away now, so im doing ok i think! 

how long after taking your last pill did you get your af? 

Jhoney, weve not heard from you, hope you will pop by later to give us the update!! xx


----------



## Serena80

Oh no, having a cold on top of everything's horrible. Glad the chest pain has gone & you're fine apart from that. Hope it stays that way, especially if you OH is away. Just wrap up warm & drink lots of hot drinks x

I got my AF on Monday & stopped taking the pill on thurs night.


----------



## key24

morning all! Everything still going ok on the sniffers for me, just another 24 days to go and counting!!

Apart from tiredness i also seem to be having a bit of a problem with my speech and putting sentences together properly, and forgetting the right words. It's not happening all the time but enough over the last 24hrs or so that's i've noticed. At least i know i'm not losing my marbles and its just the drugs :thumbup:


----------



## kazzab25

Morning!!! 

Feeling a little better today, so far so good with the meds, i dont think im having any terrible side affects yet!! Only day two today though! 

Maybe i will get my bleed on sunday or something!


----------



## Serena80

Hi Key, Glad i'm not the only one unable to talk properly! it's so weird, but it's like my mind goes completely blank and I can't remember what i'm talking about. strange. how bad is your tiredness? I haven't had tiredness really, just constant headache which just wont go, I think i've actually forgotten what it's like to not have a throbbing head. 

Kazza, glad you're feeling good. hopefully when you get AF you wont feel too bad x are you still taking the BCP?


----------



## key24

I know it's really bizarre - i have to re-read all emails and everything as well as otherwise not sure they would fully make sense! I guess this is a bit like baby brain but at the moment without the baby!!

Tiredness has got a bit better but am sleeping about 9+ hours and even then still feel on and off tired during the day, but come evening it's like i've run a marathon. Still think that's probably better than the headaches - i really feel for you.

Kazza - glad you're not got any symptoms yet - i guess it really does vary from person to person, so maybe you'll avoid the whole forgetfullness prob!

k x


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya hopefully I'm going to get off lightly!! Makes me paranoid that I'm not sniffing enough up!!! 

Serena rubbish that you still have the headaches! I'm off the bcp now!

Key if that's the only symptom your having then I think your getting off ok too!! 

I went out after work for my friends leaving drinks! Found it so hard not having a drink!!!!


----------



## Serena80

Hi kazza, can we not drink on the sniffing drugs? Or can we still have the 5 units?
X


----------



## key24

Funny you mention that Kazza - I'm worried i'm not sniffing properly and keep asking DH to watch to see if he thinks I'm doing it right! I'm really happy that haven't suffered any other symptoms and if this carries on will really have got off lightly - am more than happy to cope with some memory loss rather than physical probs.

I know what u mean about the drink - I'vegiven up completely now in preparation but definately still fancy the odd one now and again, but overall hasn't been too bad.

Serena - did you think anymore about acupuncture?


----------



## jhoney

Hi ladies thank you so much for your support, sorry about the long time in between posts have been snowed under at work
The appointment on Thursday went really well we were very lucky and got Dr Tom he was so nice and you rright very reassuring
I have just finished a round of Clomid and he could see on the scan that I had ovulated so should have a period next week so our icsi will start from then so am very excited now, at last we are having treatment and no more bloody tests
Dr Tom called yesterday and said that my husbands seman analysis had improved so that is a first for us
I have a very good feeling for 2012 for us all
Thank you so much for caring it means loads
Key24 just saw your above post about acupuncture have you tried this, if not someone I know does acupuncture she is actually the leading lady in the country for fertillity specalising in ivf/icsi she has had some great results her name is Emma Cannon and she works out of the lister and has a practice in chelsea hope this is helpful
(would just also like to say sorry for my poor spelling I have real trouble in this area so hope I have mis spelt to much, hopefully our baby will not get this trait from me, ha ha)
Hope your all having a good weekend.x.


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies 

J honey I'm really glad the hospital went well not long to wait till you start!! 

Serena i think you can have your 5 units but I too have given it up in preparation! 

Key, I'm still feeling fine too preying it stays that way!!


----------



## key24

Morning all, hope you had good weekends.

Serena - do you go back this week to start theg stims?
Jhoney - great news about kicking off on ICSI- same treatment as us. Once you start the process it finally feels like things are moving, although still a bit of waiting in-between but at least no more test and we're all getting closer to end result!

I have actually been for a few acupunture sessions with Dennis who is affliated to Zita West. I had a couple of weeks of 2 sessions a week but have now dropped down to one. Hopefully it will help with the whole process, i know i've been staying fairly relaxed so maybe that's also part of it? I guess you can never know 1 way or another, but i've started the sessions now so will see it through to end of treatment and hopefully they will help!!

Kazza - i'm still pretty sympton free, how you getting on?

I will have been taking the sniffers a week tomorrow any ideas when should be getting AF??


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya, 

I started sniffers and finished my pill on the 19th, I got my AF this morning. Im still symtom free apart from AF pains, sore boobs and feeling a bit miserable but think thats just the PMT not the sniffs! Im at work at the moment and i just want to go home :( 

Serena its the 25th you go isnt it?


----------



## kazzab25

PS - key the nurse said to me you should get AF up to a week after finishing the pill and if i didnt get it i should phone up.


----------



## Serena80

Morning,

Sorry to hear youre feeling bad Kazza, my worst day was the first day of AF & thats when the headaches started but will keep my fingers crossed that that doesnt happen for you. Its such a shame to start AF on Monday rather than at the weekend when you could have just lazed about & relaxed. 

Key - I spoke to the nurse at Guys about acupuncture & she said that they cant officially recommend it as there is no evidence, but I said that lots of people on the forums say it really helps with stress and she said that she agreed and if I felt stressed it is something I can try. At the moment I dont really feel at all stressed, so I think I might just see how it goes as I am super skint after Christmas. As Vespa said, Ill use this first go as more of a trial, and then try acupuncture in the upcoming attempts (unless it works first time!). The nurse said that lots of the women that come in are in quite high states of anxiety & she could understand it would help them. I can definitely imagine after a few months of this I might be feeling a whole lot more stressed and desperate so will definitely give it a go then. Maybe it might even help with the headaches? Im glad youre feeling so good on the sniffing drugs maybe that could be due to the acupuncture?

Generally the headaches have been worse when I have them and I spent Friday night laying in a dark room. But Saturday and Sunday have been lots better, but its back again today. Maybe im allergic to work! But even with the headaches I feel positive and not at all tired or emotional so im hoping that wont change. I had wine on Sat night but it made me feel quite rough so ill probably give up completely now too. Peer pressure!

Ive got my appt on Wed afternoon. Do you remember what the nurse said to take with us? Was it just the injection handbag and a packet of the medicine? I should have written it down but I didnt think I would suddenly lose my memory!

Jhoney  thats good news, everythings happening quite quickly for you, and you have the lovely dr tom.


----------



## key24

sorry to hear you both feeling a bit rough - Serena can't believe you've been suffering so badly with the headaches.

I haven't been taking the pills so not sure if that makes a difference to when should get AF? Am definately starting to get AF symptoms - very tender boobs so would imagine it should be any day. If not by the end of the week will give Guys a quick call i think.

Re appt, i think you just had to bring 1 set of the injections and the bag and they will show you how to do it etc. How exciting, couple of days you'll be moving onto the next stage!!

Know what you mean about the acupunture - it is still not necessarily widely recognised by medical community but i'm going once a week now to help improve egg quality etc. Who knows if it works or not but am committed now so we'll see what happens!

Happy sniffing all....

x


----------



## Serena80

Hi Key, thanks for the advice, I couldn't remember what she said to bring but figured it was the injection kit & medicine. 

If you get a BFP first time then I'm def going to get the acupuncture! Ha ha.

I guess the headaches could be linked to the pill, I'm not sure. I wonder if they'll go when I start the injections. Do you know if the injections are just once a day? The nurse said if I have to go for blood tests each day they'd ring me in the afternoon to tell me if I should inject or not so I assume it's either once or twice a day.

The nurse told me the same thing as Kazza, if AF hadn't shown up within a week do a pregnancy test & if it's negative then ring up. But it might be different for you if you weren't on the pill.


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya, Nurse said to me bring a box of gonal F, but i will bring the bag and stuff too just in case. 

As for AF Key, it might well be different if you didnt need to take the pill. 

I was wondering how often i would need to inject aswel!! I will be up there daily for bloods too, we will probably end up bumping into each other!! I cant believe we have to go all the way to guys for a blood test!!! Grr!! Oh well it will be worth it in the end. 

Serena, i cant believe how quickly its crept round for you to start injecting, i know it probably feels like a life time to you though! Does to me!! 

Im leaving work at 4 so im going home for a nice hot bath and a big dinner with lots of home made chips to make me feel better!!!! :)


----------



## Serena80

To be honest it felt like ages when I was on the pill but since doing the sniffing drugs time has flown by, probably because I forget half of everyday with my new fuzzy brain. I'm looking forward to Wednesday but a bit worried as AF keeps coming back each afternoon for about 3 hours so I'm worried something's not quite right & maybe they won't be able to do the scan. I guess I'll find out soon enough.

Hope you're feeling better after loads of chips. Definitely the best medicine. X


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya strange about AF im not sure on that but i would say they could still do the scan tomorrow though. 

Feeling much better today thank you, my oh keeps telling me that ive been forgetting things alot lately too really weird!!! 

Really excited about your appt tomorrow!!! Cant wait for the update. 

Key and Jhoney how are you?


----------



## kazzab25

Good luck today serena let us no how you get on x


----------



## key24

Good luck today Serena - hope all goes well and let us know how it all goes.

Not much to report here - although i've had two hot flushes now, 1 yesterday pm and 1 this morning. Other than that things still all fine. 

I'm can't beleive that Kazza / Serena you both have to go for bloods everyday of the stims! I was told i'll start them on the 13th (all being well with scans etc) and then come back the following Monday - nothing about any other monitoring, but then in my case i'm hardly likely to overstimulate! Sorry that it is going to be a bit of a mission for you both - but as you say though it is worth it in the end and at least you know they're keeping an eye on you so chances of overstimulating are going to be a lot less.

Jhoney - just realised in you get AF in next few days your only going to be about 2 weeks behind me in the whole process so we'll still be going to Guys whilst Kazza and Serena are waiting for thier BFP :thumbup:

Still no AF from me, think will give Guys a quick call to ask about that...

x


----------



## Serena80

Thanks Key & Kazza, I'll let you know how I get on.

That's good about not having to go in for all the blood tests/scans Key. It's def because of our PCOS. The nurse said it would either be every day or every other day for me so might not be too bad. it's only a 10 min train ride from my work so not a massive problem for me, just have to work back the time at work which is a bit of a pain.

Do any of you know if we'll be needed for tests between the egg transferral & the pregnancy test? I want to book a holiday but don't want to miss any tests. I'll ask the dr this afternoon but just wondered if any of you had already asked this?

Key - are you still planning on a ski holiday this year? the hot flushes might come in handy on the slopes!


----------



## key24

As far as i know once they've done the egg transfer then all goes quiet for 2 weeks we wait (impatiently) for the results. But probably worth checking with dr today.

No unfortunately we've given up on the idea of skiing this year, maybe next year with a young baby!!!


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya, I've managed to dodge the flushes so far but I've had a terrible headache this afternoon and I don't suffer with headaches plus, I've been a bit ratty since yesterday !! Otherwise I'm ok! 

I think keys right it all goes quiet during the 2ww where are you thinking of going? 

How did you get on today?


----------



## Serena80

Hello, only just been able to get on this site as it keeps crashing for me today.
Kazza, i hope the headaches ease off, mine were pretty much constant for 8 days yuck. but guess what - they've gone! The nurse said the injections should cancel out the side affects of the sniffing drugs and I feel back to normal again, and also less forgetful already. I'm really relieved. The scan went well, I have the correct number of cysts and follicles and my womb lining is thin so i've started the injections. I'm having 150 (not sure of the measurement - mg?) and it's just one injection each evening which you can do either in your belly or your leg. At the hospital I did it in my belly even though i'd have preferred to do it in my leg but I had had a completely forgetful morning and had worn really crap underwear! Not that I was trying to seduce the nurse. I also forgot to take all my paperwork as I am actually going bonkers. The injection didn't hurt at all but just felt really weird pushing a needle into my stomach. within a few hours I felt better. I also cut down the sniffers now to twice a day but just one nostril so I will see how I feel after taking them tonight and tomorrow morning. I'm hoping no more headaches.

what else? I should have the egg retrieval in the week from the 6th Feb and the transfer 2-5 days afterwards so the nurse said the latest the transfer should be is the 15th Feb. So we're going to book 4 nights away in Sandwich in Kent and take my mum's dog to distract us from the dreaded 2 week wait. It'll be the 10 year anniversary of us getting together so great excuse to get away.

I have to go for a blood test on Sunday morning, and they will adjust my dose accordingly, and let me know if I need to start going for more bloodtests next week. 

I asked what the side affects are of the injections and she said I may begin to feel bloated but that drinking lots of water should help. 

hope you guys are all feeling ok, Kazza when do you start the injections, are you a week behind me if so are you starting on the 1st?


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya, I'm really glad the scan went well!! How many follies should you have at the end of down regging? 

Oh my godhow exciting ! So good that you no roughly when egg collection will be! I go to the hospital next friday which is the 3rd feb so maybe my egg retrieval will be from the 16th? 

Good news that the side affects of the synarel should subside with injections! 

Great idea if you can get away that will help take your mind off things! I really want to go away for a few days after transfer too will have to have a think about where to go!


----------



## Serena80

Hi Kazza, I have no idea how many you're supposed to have she just said I had the right amount. I'm relieved about the injections stopping the headaches. It was really horrible. Also really excited about the next two weeks & getting a collection of useable eggs. Even if it doesn't work for a BFP this time I won't feel it's a waste if we get a few embryos out of it. But NOT looking forward to the operation. I don't mind the op itself but dread general anaesthetic. I know it's silly but I'm paranoid about not waking up. I've had it before though so just need to stop being so lame x


----------



## key24

Glad it all went well yesterday Serena and everything looks good to progress to next step. That sounds really good news about the injections cancelling out the sniffers in terms of side effects 

The egg collection op is a bit scary and can't say i'm really looking forrward to it either, but don't worry they do it everyday and i think we're in really good hands, so i'm sure it'll be absolutely fine. 

Going to Sandwich for a few days sounds lovely - might have to speak to DH about doing something myself now!!

I called guys about my AF and they said as long as it came before i go in for a scan then that's fine. Then what do you know felt really ropey yesterday with headaches and period pain and my:witch: arrived, so that's good.

Kazza - bet you can't wait to go in next week, i'm sure you'll be in a good position to start the stims to. If you can remember your follicle count then we can compare - it would be interesting to see the difference PCOS v my fairly low count.

I'm counting down - 2 weeks on Monday til my scan, the first 2 weeks will have gone pretty quick so reckon the rest should too. Serena / Kazza I'll just have to be content with your updates for the timebeing to help the time fly by!!

k x


----------



## kazzab25

I know the op itself is scary but I am looking forward to that part and the tranfer the most!!! Im soo excited for you Serena! 

Key, the time is actually coming around fairly fast, Before we no it you will be stimming!! Where do you think you will go for your break? 

I will deffinatly ask how many follies i have next week, so i can compare before and after and also yes it will be interesting to see how you compare!! 

Oh i cant wait for the next few weeks to hurry up!!!


----------



## Serena80

Hi Key, I know you are completely right, they do this every day and its no big deal  i shouldnt worry! If I can inject myself then I can let a professional do it!
Thats good news about getting AF, hope you feel a bit better now its come. Have you had any more side effects from the sniffers or are you still ok?

Kazza  how are you feeling now?


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya ladies, 

I'm feeling ok thanks I had a little headache yesterday but not as bad as the day before! And af almost gone, hopefully that will be the last one for the next 9-10 months!!! 

Key how you you feeling? Xxx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi Serena - Just a quick question - was it the nurse that you saw for your last appointment or your dr? Who did your scan?


----------



## Serena80

Hi Kazza,

It was a nurse - she did everything e.g. the scan & demonstrated the injections & answered my latest list of questions!

Do any of you know if we will need time off after the egg retrieval or will we be ok to go back to work the next day?


----------



## kazzab25

My understanding is that you will be fine to go back to work the next day, do you no if its a general anesthetic or if its just this air stuff that makes you go really drowsey? Either way you can go back to work the next day. 

im glad its the nurse i dont really like my dr!!! 

How are you getting on with the injections? Are they easy to administer?


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Hi All,

I hope you don't mind me joining but I too am being treated for ICSI at Guys due to male issue.
I had my egg retrieval yesterday and remember nothing from the actual procedure but have been very sore since and was glad I had told work that I would not be in today.

Sounds like you will all be doing the same over the next couple of weeks. It's nice to have this to share experiences.

Wishing everyone the best of luck.xxx


----------



## kazzab25

Yay another newbie to join!!!!!!!!!! More the merrier!!! 

How many eggs did you get monkeyfeet? Are you put litterally completely to sleep? What Dr do you have? Wishing you all the luck in the world, please please keep us posted!! xxx


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Ahh, thanks Kazza. 

They collected 15 eggs of which we found out this morning 11 of which were mature and 7 have fertilised. 
I was so pleased as was due to have er last week but over strummed on gonal f so had to coast for 4 days without gonal f whilst having daily bloods in hope oestrogen levels would drop enough tO move to next stage. Fortunately we had the good news we were waiting for on Tuesday when I did final gonal f and trigger!

Now booked for 3dt on Sunday, but this may change.

This may sound crazy but I have no idea who my doctor is! Have mainly seen the nurses...

To answer your question re injections, I was absolutely petrified but they honestly were totally ok. Gonal f you really don't feel a thing at all. Trigger injection also, slight weird sensation when you the fluid goes in but again, really all good. 

Is it next week you start stimming?


----------



## kazzab25

Oh thanks for putting my mind at rest, i go back to guys on friday when i expect to start stimming. Im paranoid the synarel isnt working as i havnt had many side affects which i no is completely normal!!! Although for the last three days ive had headaches!! 

Soooooo good news about the eggs 7 fertilised is a great number!!! Will they let you no on day three whether you should go for a blasto? What will you decide? 

Serena has started stimming this week - how you getting on Serena?


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

I too was convinced synarel not working as headaches were my only really symptom, you will be absolutely fine.

Yeah, decide sunday whether in a position to take to blast, guess we'll do whatever they suggest given we've never done this before.

Good luck with your appt on Friday, I don't know about you but I literally focus in each next appt and it seems to help the process seem a little quicker.

Hope the others are getting on ok too.


----------



## Serena80

Monkeyfeet  its great to have someone else in our forum, especially someone whos a few days ahead who can answer all of our questions! Good luck with the transfer on Sunday, how exciting. What is it that you need to decide with the transfer - I have no idea how that part works, what are your options?

Kazza  the injections are fine and really easy to administer. Unfortunately the headaches are back but I am feeling a lot better generally, much less forgetful and confused, just more tired than before. The nurse was really nice, and she said shell be the one I see this Sunday for my blood test which is good. Sorry you're having the headaches too - that's probably enough side effects you don't want more do you?!

I emailed my colleague who has had ICSI and she said she took 2 days off as she was quite sore after the operation, and then it was the weekend so she could rest more. I think I might take the day off after retrieval. 

How are you getting on Key?


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks monkeyfeet, yeah that's what we will do, whatever they suggest! They are the experts after all! I too focus on each stage I deffinatly think that's helping to pass the time! 

Serena glad the injections are going well sorry that those dam headaches are back for you! I don't want more side affects just want to be sure the synarel is working!! I get really paranoid about things my oh goes mad at me! He is too laid back! 

We are all nearing the end!! Can't wait!


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Hi Serena, sorry to hear your headaches are back, hopefully they ease up soon. 

With regards to et, I think it's standard practice that they book you for 3dt but on the morning of 3 days they reassess your embryos and decide whether to take them to blasts in which case transfer is rescheduled for 5 days. Will just wait and see.
The only real decision we have to make is how many to out back in and again I think we will do whatever is recommended which I imagine for us may be just one.

Kazza, perfectly normal to worry about whether it's working given its all going on inside us an we have no way of knowing til scans and Hosp visits what is happening. They seem very good at guys so sure we're all in good hands.

Hope you all have good weekends!


----------



## kazzab25

I agree so far my experience at guys has been a good one and I do feel like I can put my trust in what they are doing which is nice because I have read a few posts from a few people on baby and bump who don't feel that way! 

They said due to my age they will only want to put one embie back, I will do what I'm told but selfishly I do want two!

Monkeyfeet pleasedo make sure you let us no how your getting on! 

Back to ec I thought it wouldn't be too painful maybe I'll book the extra day just to be sure too!!


----------



## kazzab25

Monkeyfeet, where in London are you from?


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Sorry, really just wanted to be honest about er as I was so glad I had taken the day after off. By looking over these forums, it really does seem to differ from one person to next. It was not painful as such, just been very sore and uncomfortable bloating and cramping after procedure. I am feeling a lot better today. Some people seem to be up and running around on the same day and others rest for longer. I guess it totally depends in the person.

I'm based in clapham.


----------



## kazzab25

No it's great for the heads up!! Claphams not too far ! 

Do you get daily calls to say how your enbies are getting on??


----------



## kazzab25

Good luck today monkeyfeet le us no how you ge on!!


----------



## kazzab25

Did you have your transfer today?


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Hi,

Transfer rescheduled to Tuesday now, fx they keep on developing. Haven't ha daily updates, just 1 day after collection and this morning to cancel today's transfer and reschedule.

Serena how did you get on with bloods today? Hope you're feeling a bit better now.


----------



## Serena80

Hi monkeyfeet, hope it went well today - did you have the transfer?

Hi kazza, how have you been feeling this weekend? Anymore headaches?

I went to the hospital this morning for blood tests & the nurse rang this afternoon to say they were happy with my results & to carry on with 150 dose & 2 single sniffs a day. And don't need to go back until Wed morning when I'll have a scan. So that's good news as I thought I might need to be back there tomorrow x

Hope you've all had a good weekend x


----------



## kazzab25

Monkey feet that's great news, means you'll go on for a blast and they carry better rates of success! Fantastic! Fingers crossed for you! 

Serena - great news no signs of ohss brilliant news!! 

Key how you doing hun xxx


----------



## jllpoo

The only real decision we have to make is how many to out back in and again I think we will do


----------



## key24

Wow - i'm off the forum for a couple of days and it gets really exciting!

monkeyfeet -great to hear how your're getting on and very exciting that they have recommended you for a 5 day transfer which i think has a much higher success rate. We've got everything crossed for you!

Serena - glad to see that all is going well and they are happy with your progress so far, it must be nice to have a couple of days away from Guys!

Kazza - only a few more days to you start stimming, can't beleive it has come round so quick.

all have been well with me, although i also had a terrible headache on Thurs, Friday & Saturday - nothing yesterday so hoping it was just a phase and won't have it this week. 2 weeks today and we're back at Guys to hopefully start Gonal f.

Re ec i think i'll take it easy day after just in case. How about after the transfer is anyone taking a few days off then??

So glad to hear everything is going well so far 

k xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi Key, 

I had a few headaches a few days in a row too but they have eased off. I agree i think i will take the day after EC and im deffinatly having a few days off after ET to rest and take it easy, i know they say you can go straight back to work but psychologically i think im doing the embies good by resting!! :) 

Key, not long now im wishing the weeks away for you so you can move to the next stage!! 

Im really looking forward to friday and hope i can start stimming, Its weird how i have a combination of feeling, excitement being the biggest mixed in with a little worry, and hope!!!! 

Monkeyfeet, good luck for tomorrow what time are you booked in for, will be thinking of you xxx

Serena - when did you say your back for a scan? Tomorrow?


----------



## Serena80

Hello Key - we missed you over the last few days! Glad your headaches have gone, hopefully they'll stay away for the next 2 weeks. Then the injections! exciting. have they told you what dose you're starting on? you've probably mentioned it before but I have forgotten.

Hi Kazza, i'm back at Guys on Wed morning for the scan. Then they'll let me know if i have to come in for blood tests on the thurs/fri etc. just a few days and you'll be onto the next stage! is your OH going with you on Friday? Will you get him to do the injections or do it yourself?

Over the last 2 days i've started to get quite achey with what feels like PMT, and i'm a bit worried as it's only day 6. Monkey feet - did you have this?

I wish I was having the scan tomorrow to check i'm not OHSS but will have to wait until Wed. The blood tests were all fine so i shouldn't worry really. The injections make me so tired! I could fall asleep at my desk now. it's not even supposed to be one of the side effects so maybe it's just me! can't wait to go home and it's only lunch time!

Monkeyfeet - great news on the day 5 transfer - will be thinking of you tomorrow x


----------



## key24

I've been feeling pretty tired on sniffers so hopefully won't feel anymore tired when it comes to injections, otherwise don't think i'll be able to get out of bed!! 

But hopefully your tiredness and achey symptons will go soon Serena, give it a few weeks and we should all be back to normal - apart from hopefully pregnancy symptons for all :thumbup:

Have no idea what doseage of Gonal F i'll be on - the nurse said they will tell me after doing the scan on the 13th.


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya, 

Serena, from what ive heard from other people i think most people get mild ohss so try not to worry. I have copied an extract about mild ohss and what you can do to help it just in case it is that, but i think most people get mild ohss so dont worry. 

SIGNS AND SYMPTOMS WHY IT HAPPENS WHAT TO DO 
Mild
You may experience:
- Abdominal bloating and feeling of fullness
- Nausea
- Diarrhea
- Slight weight gain This may be due to:
- Ovaries are larger than normal, tender and fragile
- High level of estrogen (E2) and progesterone in the bloodstream may upset your digestive system and fluid balance causing bloating. Recommended treatment:
- Avoid sexual intercourse
- Do not have a vaginal (pelvic) exam other than by one of our physicians
- Reduce activities, no heavy lifting, straining or exercise
- Drink clear fluids, flat coke, ginger ale, cranberry juice, Gatorade or Ensure 

Im going to the hospital on friday with my OH's mum as my mums working and oh cant get the day off!! i think my OH will do the injections im a but of a sissy! 

Are you doing your own? When do you have to start using the progesterone supositories? 

Key i have been really tired on the sniffs too!!


----------



## kazzab25

Im not looking forward to the weight gain bit!!!! Hopefully we just get the bloating!!


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Hi all,

Been a busy day on here!

Key, glad your next appt feels like its now coming round, here's to hoping it flies by. Not so good about the headaches but I def had phases of them also
So hope they ease up for you.

Serena, I did feel really bloated and achey whilst on the gonal f which I guess makes sense of its making our follicles bigger but in the same space they normally fit! The nurse said its generally more tender on left side as well as left ovary very close to bowel and can all get a little squashed and feel more pressured.
I over stimulated though as I don't have pcos and they didn't monitor me until just before I was due to go for egg collection initially, so the fact you are being checked every 3 days should be reassuring. Hope yor scan goes well on Wednesday.

Kazza, hope the injection appt goes well in Friday, totally normal to feel anxious and excited but it will be absolutely fine and means your another step closer!
The progesterone suppositories start the day of er and are fairly in invasive in the whole scheme of things. Was petrified of the one that goes up yor bum prior to er (joked with nurse as never ha to out anything up there before! - she must of thought I was a
Loon!) but it was fine.

Thanks so much for all your well wishes for tomorrow. Convinced I have developed mild ohss over the weekend so praying that we a) have embryos that have made it to blast and b) that we can complete transfer once having checked me for ohss.

Will let you know how I get on.

X


----------



## key24

Thanks for the OHSS info Kazza - good to know the things to look out for. I guess i wasn't really thinking about that as i have a low number of follicles but need to be aware that can happen to anyone, even without PCOS!

Good luck tomorrow monkeyfeet -here's hoping it all goes ahead as planned.

k x


----------



## kazzab25

You have to have one up your bum????????????


----------



## kazzab25

Key deffo worth looking out for symptoms even if you just drink what they tell just to maybe help with the possible side affects ! 

Monkey feet, good luck tomorrow will be thinking of you!! I'm sure you will be fine! The coasting probably did you some good x


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Haha! That made me laugh out loud!

It's a pre er pain killer... God only knows why they can't make it more dignified in a 'by mouth' format!! It's all good fun this hey.. Got to keep smiling! ;-)


----------



## Serena80

kazzab25 said:


> You have to have one up your bum????????????

amazing. this made me laugh so much. I still had my mouth open in horror after reading the suppository comment when I read this. brilliant.

Kazza - thanks so much for all the info you posted, it really made me feel better. I just feel so bloated & painful and wasn't expecting it this early on into the injections. I can't wait for the scan, I hope they lower the dose of gonal f. i'm doing the injections myself, even though it's a bit nervewracking, I think if my husband did it and it hurt i'd be more likely to blame him. What a nice wife I am. it's good you have your OHs mother with you - will she do the one with the nurse or will you do it?

Monkeyfeet - you're right it makes sense really that you're going to feel bloated if the ovaries are growing, it didn't occur to me that it would be like this with another week to go - I thought this is how i'd feel just before egg collection. and now i know at the end of all of this I get to stick something up my bum?! it just can't get any better! ha ha. I really hope it goes well tomorrow and that you don't have mild OHSS and that the eggs are ready to go. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you x

Key - although it's horrible for monkeyfeet to overstim, it's good to know what a strong impact the drugs can have on people without PCOS, so hopefully this will mean you get lots of follicles & embryos going, just need to monitor you to make sure you don't overstim!


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Sorry ladies.... I didn't mean to lower the tone! Just nobody tells you these bits normally and I'm the kind if person that would always rather know. 

Serena, really hope you start to feel a bit better soon.

Thanks again all for the well wishes. Will let you know how I get on.xx


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Sorry ladies.... I didn't mean to lower the tone! Just nobody tells you these bits normally and I'm the kind if person that would always rather know. 

Serena, really hope you start to feel a bit better soon.

Thanks again all for the well wishes. Will let you know how I get on.xx


----------



## kazzab25

Im also the sort of person that likes to know so please dont hold back!! really not looking forward to it now!!!!! 

What time are you due for ET? In a few hours you will be PUPO!!!!! YAY!!!!!!! 

Serena - im going to try and do them but need someone else just in case i cant!! How are you feeling today, still bloated? If your concerns you can always phone up xx


----------



## Serena80

Monkey feet - i'd much rather know what i'm letting myself in for then be horribly suprised later! Let us know how you get on today x

Kazza - i'm sure you'll be fine, but it's definitely nicer to have someone there, especially in this appt as there's quite a lot of information to take in. Take a notepad!

I'm still bloated & in pain but it's not worse really, just the same. i'm sure i'll be fine until tomorrow and can tell the nurse then. Even though it'd be a pain to have to keep going up to Guy's I'm hoping they will ask me to come in each day, as it's worrying having the pains and reassuring to know you're being monitored. Oh, I had the heart palpitations this morning again, as I was driving to work. Felt like I was going to pass out at the wheel - scary! But ok now at work. Going to take it easy tonight!


----------



## kazzab25

Oh Hun sounds like your having a right time of it!!! I agree it's a pain to go daily but you no there monitoring you, still you will find out how things are progressing tomorrow! Keep us posted! Take it easy as you say and get the hubby to wait on you!!


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Hi all,

Had my transfer today, unfort none of my embies had made it to blast stage so hve had a morula and early blast put back in. (they recommended 2 because they hadn't yet made blast). I was very gutted but just trying to stay positive and willing them on to do their thing!! Now the dreaded 2ww.... 
Will find out tomorrow if any if the others make it to blast to freeze, but embryologist suspects not. 
Anyways.. Fingers crossed I can make a great home for them over next two weeks and that they're just a bit slow!

So sorry to hear you are still feeling so rubbish Serena, try and relax this evening but as Kazza says, I'm sure if you were worried te nurses would ve more than happy to take your call? If not, hoping tomorrow goes well for you. Sure you will be fine, it's just tht we've never done this before so you just don't know what to expect. They are monitoring you closely so you are in good hands.

Have a good evening all.
X


----------



## Serena80

Oh monkeyfeet, that's not great news about the blasts but it is still really good news that you had the transfer, and it only takes one of them to latch on and you'll be pregnant! And maybe both will latch on and you'll be double pregnant! It's obviously not the news you wanted to hear but it may still be successful & you might be able to freeze the blasts tomorrow. I read one forum where a lady said it was standard practice for her clinic to transfer on day 6, so obviously some embryos develop more with more time, hopefully this will be the case for you.

Take it easy & stay positive & know we all wish you so much luck x


----------



## kazzab25

Following on from serenas post, you had an early blast put back which means by day six it might be a blast and it might be nesting into you too, it's in the best place now! Yes not what you wanted to hear but not terrible coz it might be a blast tomorrow!! 

Take it easy relax watch lots of funny films and we have everything crossed for you! When will you test in two weeks?


----------



## key24

Sorry to hear you didn't have the blast embies Monkeyfeet but like the others say it might just be that the others are a bit slower to develop. And i've been told by loads of people that you just never know - sometimes the very best embies don't make it and the slightly lower grade go on to be lovely little babies!!! At least they are in the best place now and all you can do is relax and let nature take over :hugs:

BTW -can't beleive i missed the bum thing on ec day, until i saw Kazza's post. Think i must have purposely skim read that bit!!! Can't wait for that new experience!

Serena- take it easy and let us know how you get on at Guys today.

Kazza - couple of days to go, bet you can't wait!

Jhoney -how you getting on, any news?

x


----------



## Serena80

Morning  just got back from the hospital & all good news, they say Ive got 14 big follicles and 2 smaller ones  10 of which are on my right ovary which is probably why that side hurts more. They said all is going well, stay on the same doseage, have another scan on Friday and then I should have the operation on Monday! Im really excited now. equal parts excited and bloated. They said bloating is normal at this stage as usually youd have one follicle growing but instead I have 16, but shouldnt be too painful yet so the pains probably down to my IBS. It had crossed my mind that my IBS might be a factor, as it was quite similar pain to when I used to eat wheat, (just x10!) and is better when I go to the toilet (sorry for the gross information!). Anyway, all systems go!

Hope youre all well, and hope youre resting up monkeyfeet and taking it easy.

Key - I think we all wished we hadn't read the bum stuff! How are you feeling at the moment - any more headaches?

How are you doing today Kazza?


----------



## kazzab25

Hi Ladies 

Key - Horrendous - the thought of it eeeeekkkkkkkk!! Not at all impressed AT ALL Haha!! How have you been with the sniffs!! 

Serena - that is fab news about the follies!!!!! Im ssoooooo excited for you!! How long would you have been stimming for to grow those follies if you have your op on monday? When will you do the trigger shot? Did they say how big the follies should be before they trigger? Sorry for all the questions. 

Im ok, headaches have got better, just cant wait for friday to move to the next stage!! 

x


----------



## key24

That's great news Serena - sounds like your gonna have a good number of follicles and only a few more days of discomfort hopefully! Am very excited for you and as always everything crossed for it all to go well.

I'm doing ok - still sniffing, will be into my 3rd week on Monday! Headaches seem to come and go but haven't been as bad as there were for a few days last week so that's good. You guys are actually keeping me sane and hearing how things are progressing is helping the time go quicker.

x


----------



## Serena80

Kazza - yes, great news. not looking forward to the next few days as the follicles should all get bigger. I will actually have to be rolled around i'm so swollen & have to sit at my desk with my trousers undone. classy. It will be day 13 on Monday, but the nurse said it's different for eveyone as everyone responds at a different pace - she said some women go to day 17 before their follicles are ready. They had a diagram/graph where she'd marked the sizes of all the follicles. She said they operate when at least 8 follicles are over 14mm. However, on the graph she showed us the cut off line was at 18, so it may be that she meant they need to be at 18mm and currently the largest are at 14mm. They didn't mention the trigger shot. is it done the day before? Glad you headaches are better - I definitely had a week where they were really bad, but they've improved loads since being on the injections and the best thing is I can think straight again and not as forgetful. I even remembered to wear suitable underwear today!

Key - glad we are keeping you sane. The 3rd week of sniffers must be rough. less than 2 weeks now until you're on injections though right? is it the 13th? You will be keeping me sane when i'm in the 2ww, and it'll be so exciting to hear all the details about your experience, as it might be really different without PCOS, and also to see how the acupuncture helps. Hope the headaches keep off over the next fortnight x


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks for the info, helps to understand what they are looking for! Glad your brains not so fuzzy! I have a friend who went through ICSI, she said she swelled like baloon and as soon as she had EC she felt amazing because they drain all the fluid with the eggs! Less than a week and you should start feeling much better! 

Key, hope this next week or so flys by for you, im really looking forward to you getting to the next stage!! 

This forum keeps me going, im finding that the treatment seems to be on my mind all the time not in a bad stressful way or anything just there in my mind!, if i didnt have you ladies to talk to im sure i would be out on my ear!! My OH would not be impressed with me keep talking about it to him!! hehe


----------



## key24

I know exactly what you mean Kazza. Don't think the other half thinks about it much at all and i'm sure he wouldn't appreciate all the gory details we share! Although might give him a chuckle about the bum supository!!

Serena - i'll be sure to provide you with my regular updates to help your 2ww speed along...

k x


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

That is fab news Serena! Great number of follies and great that you've been reassured not over stimming. Really excited for you for Friday with er just around the corner! Good luck and keep us posted.

Key... So sorry about the bum stuff! It's really ok, just more the shock of finding out! 

Kazza, Friday is getting closer and closer, will be thinking of you. Honestly, it's never ever as bad as you think and I am a needle phobe (hate having blood taken) but is really is nothing compared to blood tests in my view.

As for me, back to work today but work in an office so nothing strenuous and would prob go out of my mind googling various outcomes/symptoms and success rates in clinics all over the world. I too cannot get out of my mind in any spare moment. My husband works away so at least I don't drive him mad with it too as in sure it's not all consuming for him! Men! 

Xxx


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya well, we are still in shock from finding out!!! At least we will be over it by the time we get to that point!! 

Monkey feet how long do you think you will hold out before testing? Deffo take it nice and easy, did they give you a list of do's and donts? 

Xx


----------



## key24

Monkeyfeet - i'm with you, i think if i took too much time off after the transfer i'd just drive myself crazy on the internet. Just try and take it fairly easy and keep positive that you've got two little embies developing :)


----------



## kazzab25

Ladies, 

I forgot to sniff this morning, does anyone remember what the nurse said if you forget one, was it that it doesnt matter just take the next one at the time you would normally take it? 

xx


----------



## Serena80

Hi Kazza - as far as I recall the nurse said you have an hour window where it's most effective (30 mins each side of the usual time) but that if it's within 4 hours still take it. After 4 hours just leave it and wait until the next one. i'm sure it'll be fine. Are you excited about tomorrow?!

Monkeyfeet  I was just wondering about when you take the trigger shot and when you stop taking the sniffing drugs and gonal f injections? On the timeline they gave me originally it looks as though you stop them & take the trigger 3 to 4 days before the operation. Im hoping that tomorrow theyll decide if Monday is the operation day & if so Ill take the trigger shot on Fri night/Sat morning. Do you think this sounds about right?


----------



## key24

Hi Kazza - am working from home so just checked the pink sheet they gave us and it says that if you forget just take it when you remember and take the next spray at your normal time.

As Serena says i wouldn't worry i am sure one spray is not going to make the slightlest difference.

Good luck for tomorrow - let us know how you get on!

Monkeyfeet -did they tell you how long you have to wait before you can take a test?


----------



## kazzab25

Hi Ladies 

Well its 2.50 now, i normally take it at 8.50 so shall i leave it till tonight do you think or shall i follow the pink sheet and sniff now, i feel like maybe i should just sniff anyway?? 

I hope it wont make a difference!! 

Im very excited about tomorrow and hope i can move to the next stage, my nightmare will be that ive not not down regged enough and i have to carry on!! 

Serena are you due back for another scan tomorrow.


----------



## Serena80

Hi Kazza,

I'm sure the info Key has is right, but maybe just ring the ACU to check? just in case it has any impact on your scan tomorrow x

yes i've got a scan first thing tomorrow - another early morning! x


----------



## kazzab25

Thank you, i just called she said that after two weeks it wont make a difference that i missed the dose and she said i can sniff or not it dont matter, so i sniffed anyway !!


----------



## key24

Good luck both for the scan tomorrow k x


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Stupid iPhone.. Thought it hadn't posted


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Serena, the trigger shot for me had to be 36 hrs exactly before the time I was booked for er and the nurse gave me details of this at te time I was booked for the collection. From the trigger shot onwards you don't take any more gonal f or sniffs.. Whoop! A whole day without meds! A top the nurse gave me for the trigger shot, was to take it out of fridge at least an hour before injecting, apparently I'd it's straight from fridge it can sting a bit. I took her advice and felt nothing so was all good!

I am so excited for you, hope the scan goes well and fingers crossed you'll be in in Monday!

Key, you are right, work has distracted me very well, I now only have a few hours each evening to obsess about it, otherwise my mind it filled with work! It's certainly doing the trick. Not sure whether the distraction will be as effective by this time next week!

Good luck for tomorrow Kazza, let us know how the injection goes.

Xc


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Sorry... My phone is posting duplicate messages.

Sorry key, didn't see your question first time, my test date is 10th February.x


----------



## Serena80

Thanks monkeyfeet, that's really interesting. I'm really looking forward to the day of no drugs! And thanks for the tip about the trigger shot too, I haven't looked at that injection kit yet. How ate you feeling now you're not on the sniffing drugs & injections- are all the side effects gone? I'm so looking forward to feeling like myself again!

Good luck tomorrow kazza, let us know how the first injection goes! X


----------



## key24

The 10th is a week today - hopefully the weekend will fly by and then your on the home stretch Monkeyfeet. Was reading some 1st time success stories on here last night and happens quite a lot - so no reason why we all shouldn't be luck ones too!

Serena - not long til you get a day of the meds then, fantastic news :happydance:

k x


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya thanks serena will post later my appts not till 3, hope today goes well looking forward to hearing from you. 

Key, ive read loads of 1st time successes too so fingers crossed!

How much longer have you got to down reg key? 

Monkeyfeet, hope this las week goes quickly for you! How many days did the hospital tell you you had leave it before testing is it the full 2weeks?


----------



## Serena80

Good luck at 3 Kazza - they were running 25 mins late when i got there and it was first thing! apparently Fridays are their busiest days so hope you don't have to wait too long. 

Scan was good, everything's growing as it should be so they've booked me in for egg collection on Monday at 2pm. Which means I have to take the trigger shot at 2am Saturday night/Sunday morning! but Sunday is drug free so great. And tonight is my last gonal f which is also great. She said it looks like i'll have 13 follicles the right size so hopefully 13 ok eggs. She said you need 24 hours of rest after the operation & someone to look after you, so will definitely be off on Tuesday too, and my husband will work from home to look after me. 

I'm really nervous about the operation but also can't wait for it to be done. I'm so bloated now it hurts to walk. After the internal scan I was on the verge of being sick for about 2 hours. I had to sit outside for about half an hour trying not to throw up in the street. I feel a lot better now i'm at work and sitting down. just going to take it easy this weekend.

oh. she also gave me the suppository and told me "it's not for your vagina but for your bottom end". Made me think of Kazza's 'you have to put it up your bum????????' comment! ha ha. 

Key - despite me not really making it sound that nice, I really can't wait for you to start the injections - it's hardly any time now. it's really good when you read first time BFP stories. One forum i read from 2009 every single one had gone on to BFP from the round they were discussing, so there's no reason that can't be us! How's the acupuncture going?


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya!! So pleased everything went well for you today!! Not long now!! Can't believe you have to get up at 2 am to trigger!! Can't wait for Monday now, nearly at the end!!! Absolutely no reason why that can't be us!! 

Serena, I don't think I can't put that up my bum! I'm sorry and I no that's pathetic but I honestly don't!! Haha oh well!! 

Well, today went fine, no cysts, thin lining so i had my first injection 75 iui and I'm due back in on Tuesday morning for a blood test! So all good news so far!!oh and I'm down to one sniff! Great because I'm still getting headaches! 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## key24

Am so excited for you Serena and sounds like you should have a really good number of eggs, so i'm sure you'll end up with plenty of Grade A embies!!

Good luck with the 2am injection and enjoy the drug free day on Sunday. I'll be thinking of you monday and let us know how you get on.

Kazza -glad all is ok and your starting off with the injections. Did they tell you how many resting follicles you had when they did the scan?? I guess i'm a bit obsessed about this bit because i'm worried about my low number.

Also did anyone else have any spotting whilst on sniffers. I had AF last week for 4 days but as of last nite / today i'm getting spotting and don't know if that's normal?? It's my 18th day on sniffers BUT (on bright side) only a week on Monday til next stage thank god!

Acupunture still going well - i just go once a week now and actually quite enjoy getting needles stuck in my head and body (well need to get used to that anyway i guess). Have no idea if it makes a difference or not in the end but certainly don't think it does any harm.

k x


----------



## kazzab25

Hi key, I didn't get any spotting but I'm sure serena did, so I'd say that's normal. 

The nurse never said how many resting follies I had but she said I had lots of follies and no cysts. 

Key not long now Hun I'm sure you will be fine, the stims will help you produce more eggies, xxx


----------



## Serena80

Hi Key, yes I had spotting up until the day before I started injections but the nurse said it's normal & stops with the injections. I would randomly get it in the afternoons for a few hours quite heavily & then it'd stop again. Bizarre. Is it the same for you? Man I hope this isn't really what menopause is like!

Kazza, did you do the injection yourself & was it ok in the end? Do you think you'll get your OH to do the next one? If you can't stick the suppository up your 'bottom end' maybe that's something he can do too!


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Serena that's great news, so excited for you for Monday! Will be thinking of you. I too was really uncomfortable by this point, sitting, walking anything really. Hope you feel better than earlier, and as the others say, enjoy Sunday off the meds!

Kazza.. That too is very exciting how did you get on with the injection? It really is worth tryi g to get the pessary up 'there' cos I think it's quite a strong pain killer. I too thought I was never going to be able to do it but it really wasn't so bad.

Key , a week on Monday is so close now, here's to hoping it flies by and that your first timer research brings us all te good luck we need!

I am going to try and keep busy this weekend and try not to obsess! They calculate the date as 10 days after a 5 day transfer although I've seen some info that says 16 days past collection which is different. Really hope I can hold out. Trying not to symptom analyse as af symptoms exactly same as preg! Whoever arranged that!

Have great weekends all.xx


----------



## vesper21

Hi ladies,

How are you all? I see you've all come so far... time must be flying now.

I felt compelled to write to give Serena some advice. 

Serena do you have PCOS? Sounds like you may be very mildly hyperstimulated; make sure you drink sh*t loads of water, I mean bucket fulls.... it's the only way to prevent getting OHSS. Symptoms of hyperstimulation is what you describe - nausea, pains, and sever bloating. It's weird but due to the medication you're taking right now, you may not feel too thirsty but you have to force yourself. Do you know what your Oestrogen levels are? And which trigger you're taking? If it's Ovitrelle, it may make you feel a little worse - but don't worry - water will help alleviate your symptoms.

Water and eat plenty of protein.. the last thing you want is for them to delay anything. Don't mean to worry you, and nothing to for you to worry about as Guys would have done something if they were worried. But I've hyperstimulated before (at Guys), and it wasn't a nice feeling. 

Kazza and Serena - Sounds like Guys put you on long protocol despite you having PCOS. I thought they'd changed this, and brought in short antagonist protocol? From my experience, us PCOSers get better results with short/antagonist, but having said that I've seen success with Long Protocol too.

Key, not long for you now.

Monkey Feet - congrats on being PUPO! Hopefully the 2ww won't go too slowly. Both the clinics I got a BFP with set the OTD as 14 days after, although I know this is considered too early by a lot of clinics. This cycle, I tested 4 days early and got the result. THey say HCG (or trigger) leaves your system about 10 days after you inject. 

AFM - I got a BFP this week, but not counting my chickens before they've hatched, I've still got so far to go. Not taking anything for granted after what we went through last year, and understandably we're not so excited this time around.

All the best ladies, I'm still following you!


----------



## kazzab25

Serena80 said:


> Hi Key, yes I had spotting up until the day before I started injections but the nurse said it's normal & stops with the injections. I would randomly get it in the afternoons for a few hours quite heavily & then it'd stop again. Bizarre. Is it the same for you? Man I hope this isn't really what menopause is like!
> 
> Kazza, did you do the injection yourself & was it ok in the end? Do you think you'll get your OH to do the next one? If you can't stick the suppository up your 'bottom end' maybe that's something he can do too!

Serena he would never do that!!!Hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## kazzab25

Vesper - great to hear from you!! Congratulations!! Where did you have your treatments? When did you get your bfp? Amazing news! What symptoms did you get and from how many days past transfer? Or was it natural, there's me assuming! I can totally understand why you feel like you can't be as excited but it is such good news!! I'm excited for you. 

Serena - I was a mess over the injection, the nurse was telling me what to do and I was all fingers and thumbs and wasn't really listening because I was thinking about the injection!! So oh mum did it and then I thought, what was all the fuss about so, I will try and do it myself tomorrow. 

Monkeyfeet - I'm a little confused, is it the painkiller at egg retrieval that goes up the bum and/ or the progesterone suppositories?

Do you think your feeling some symptoms? How have you been feeling since transfer?


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Pain killer at er. The progesterone goes in the more natural one! ;-)

Congrats Vesper on your bfp. Keeping everything crossed for you to have a happy and healthy pregnancy.xx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Hiya :hi:

Haven't been on here much this cycle as thought it would just make it drag quicker and I was just desperate for this one to come and get to today.
Well I had my Hycosy this afternoon and was pleased to find out everything looked perfect :happydance: saline went through my tubes perfectly, ovaries looked great and lining of my womb looked exactly as it should for this stage of cycle. Best of all it wasn't even half as bad as I was expecting, I was starting to feel pretty nervous yesterday, tot he point of even wanting to cancel and then today when I was sat waiting and then went and put my blue shoe covers, hat and zip up cloth thing on :haha: the nervous were really hitting me hard but the lady that done it was so lovely, kept checking I was ok and wasn't in too much pain and to my suprise there was hardly any pain at all. I felt slight cramping when the catheter went in, but i've had worse with periods and I don't even get bad cramps then and since have had no pain what so ever.
I must admit I chickened out and didn't use the suppositories, the thought of sticking them up my bum was too much for me haha :blush: so just took a couple of paracetomol an hour before.

We have our follow up appointment now on 15th Feb so we'll see where we go from there but i'm guessing OH will have to do another SA test before any final decision is made.

I can't believe how far you're all moving along now, hopefully there will be news of a few BFP in the next couple of weeks :dust:

Serena - Good luck with egg collection on Monday
Kazza and Key - how many days now until you'll both have EC?
Monkeyfeet - Wishing you all the luck in the world for test day on the 10th :hugs:

xx


----------



## sugarnspice

Hi Ladies, my husband and I had our first ICSI at Guys end of Dec early Jan, due to unexplained infertility. I am 26, hubby is 25. We found Guys to be pretty excellent apart from communication and paperwork! I had my EC on 16th Jan, I was absolutely terrified but thank goodness it was a piece of cake. ET was on 21st Jan, and we found out on Wednesday that we are pregnant! We are so over the moon but very cautious, beiging only 2w 5d. Guys really do have great stats. Good luck to everyone xxxx


----------



## vesper21

kazzab25 said:


> Vesper - great to hear from you!! Congratulations!! Where did you have your treatments? When did you get your bfp? Amazing news! What symptoms did you get and from how many days past transfer? Or was it natural, there's me assuming! I can totally understand why you feel like you can't be as excited but it is such good news!! I'm excited for you.
> 
> Serena - I was a mess over the injection, the nurse was telling me what to do and I was all fingers and thumbs and wasn't really listening because I was thinking about the injection!! So oh mum did it and then I thought, what was all the fuss about so, I will try and do it myself tomorrow.
> 
> Monkeyfeet - I'm a little confused, is it the painkiller at egg retrieval that goes up the bum and/ or the progesterone suppositories?
> 
> Do you think your feeling some symptoms? How have you been feeling since transfer?

Hey Kezza

I had it here in NYC, and had a 3 day transfer... Symptoms: strong sense of smell, cramping, lower back aches, twinges in the (.)(.), teeny weeny bit of light pink spotting when I wiped one time (which I can only put down to implantation spotting - but I didn't have this during last pg and isn't that common) - I think that's it. Definitely less symptoms than last time. But everyone is different, as is each pg. 

Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## kazzab25

Vesper - I'm really pleased for you!! Big congratulations!!

Sugarnspice - first of all big congratulations !! so much for posting here and letting as no of your success! It gives so much hope! If you don't mind me asking, how many eggs did you get and looking at your dates you had a 5dt? Did you put the one embie back? 

Tinker bell - excellent news about the hcosy!so glad everything's looking great! Big weight off your mind!! And not a massive gap to wait for the next appointment! Looking forward to hearing from you on the 15th! I too am not looking forward to the bum suppositories! 

I started Stimming yesterday they said the earliest egg collection will be is 13th feb depending on my response. 

There is one thing that keeps bothering me though, they can never find my left ovary and have to push down on my belly to find it! Why could this be? Yet might right one is easiy o see straight away! 

Monkeyfeet/serena - I'm confused, did the dr tell you serena that the progesterone goes up the bum?


----------



## sugarnspice

Kazzab25- Thank you so much for your congratulations! I am so very happy to be able to tell your our success. At EC (which was 16th Dec) we got 10 eggs, 9 were mature, 3 of which were fertilized. We had a 5d transfer (on 21st Dec) but had two embies put back as they were not quite blastos. So really, we have to wait until later to find out if it may be twins!


----------



## kazzab25

Oh excellent news!! Was this your first try?


----------



## sugarnspice

Yes, this was our first go. Just noticed you are in Chislehurst, I am in Bromley!


----------



## kazzab25

Oh great !! 

Oh wow really close!!


----------



## key24

Wow where do I start!!

Vesper - great to hear from you, and even better news that you've got a BFP. I understand why yourervous but there's no reason why this term it will all work out. I'm really delighted for you :happydance: I don't start stimming til 13th as guys were busy after Xmas so had to take sniffers for extra 2 weeks.

Sugar spice -welcome to our little bromley area group, I'm in Beckenham! Again absolutely fantastic news, can't wait to hear if it's twins. But i,'m a bit confused if St was in Dec would you not be about 6weeks now? Plus keep us up to date with your new (much more fun) journey and let's hope we'll be joining you and vesper soon.

Tinkerbell - glad to hear the cosy wasn't to bad in the end and that in a week or so you'll be onto the next stage and hopefully closer to BFP

Kazza how goes the injections? If the do ed on 13th will be same da as I go to start stinking - might see you there

Serena -hope boaster was OK at 2am and enjoy your drug free day. Will be thinking of u tomorrow let us know how it goes

Monkey feet try and hold out a few more days...


Hope you all enjoy playing in the snow to take mind off things and can't wait for next lot of good news :thumbup:


----------



## key24

Just noticed auto text has changed a few oof my words - hopefully you can make it out. I like that stimmin is stinking - sounds about right!

K x


----------



## kazzab25

Hi key!! Loads happening on this thread in the last 24 hours very exciting!! I am do pleased about hearing some sucesses!! 

Did my first injection myself last night not so bad! But I'm on such a small dose I'm worried it's not all going in but it must be!! How mad would that be if we were up there together I'm surprised we have not been up together yet!!! 

How many days after everyone began stims did you start getting bloating or pain?


----------



## kazzab25

Ps stinking deffo more appropriate!!!!


----------



## Serena80

Hi stinky Key, autocorrect is evil but brilliant. i'm always texting offensive things to people. thanks for the good luck messages - feeling quite nervous about tomorrow.

Kazza, well done on the injections, i'm sure it's all going in. it's a really weird experience though becoming an IVF junkie! I started to have pain and bloating after my first blood test which I think was on day 5. re: our favourite subject of the suppository, the painkiller is the only one that goes up the bum and is put in an hour before you leave the house for egg collection. the pessiaries are the progesterone and don't need to go in the bottom end!

Vespa - thank you so much for all of your advice, I have to be honest it did send me into a state of panic but 4000 gallons of water has solved that! it definitely helps & I feel a lot better so thank you for sending me all your advice. it is also a great excuse to eat lots of nuts and cheese x Congratulations on your BFP, I understand why you're apprehensive about getting too excited, but I will be quietly hoping that everything works perfectly this time over the next 9 months x

Sugarnspice - Another congratulations, thank you so much for sharing your good news, it's lovely to hear these stories. It also makes me feel extra positive for monkeyfeet who also had an early blast transferred, so obviously these can still develop into BFPs, just in their own time! 

Monkeyfeet - hope the wait isn't too difficult & you're getting your mind off of things - probably easier said than done!

Tinkerbell - great news about the hycosy, looks like it's full steam ahead now! 

as for me - did the trigger shot at 2am and could barely keep my eyes open as had been up at 8 for the sniffers. definitely easier to stay up late if you're drinking. Not that I MISS IT EVERY WEEKEND! ha ha. shot was fine, no different to the others really. drank loads of water and it all went fine. spending the day laying around while my husband does all if the cleaning and cooks me dinner. love being lazy. have to get up at 6.30 tomorrow to eat breakfast as I can't have any food or water after 7am. i'm going to be starving by the time I get home! This time tomorrow!


----------



## kazzab25

Ok great I'm quite clear about the now thank you!! Im on such a small dose of stims I hope I don't bloat out much! 

Best of luck for tomorrow, I will be thinking of you! Glad the trigger is over and you have a lovely relaxing day! Looking forward to your update when your feeling up to posting will you have anymore time off after Tuesday?


----------



## Serena80

The nurse did say if I was in bad pain to call them so maybe you should ring before day 5 if you get bloated? Hopefully it won't happen as they have the right dose x

Hopefully I'll be back at work on Wed but guess I'll just have too see how I feel, but haven't booked wed off x


----------



## key24

Don,t think I realised we had to fast all day before ec - that might be more difficult than bum thing!!


----------



## sugarnspice

key24 said:


> Wow where do I start!!
> 
> Vesper - great to hear from you, and even better news that you've got a BFP. I understand why yourervous but there's no reason why this term it will all work out. I'm really delighted for you :happydance: I don't start stimming til 13th as guys were busy after Xmas so had to take sniffers for extra 2 weeks.
> 
> Sugar spice -welcome to our little bromley area group, I'm in Beckenham! Again absolutely fantastic news, can't wait to hear if it's twins. But i,'m a bit confused if St was in Dec would you not be about 6weeks now? Plus keep us up to date with your new (much more fun) journey and let's hope we'll be joining you and vesper soon.
> 
> Tinkerbell - glad to hear the cosy wasn't to bad in the end and that in a week or so you'll be onto the next stage and hopefully closer to BFP
> 
> Kazza how goes the injections? If the do ed on 13th will be same da as I go to start stinking - might see you there
> 
> Serena -hope boaster was OK at 2am and enjoy your drug free day. Will be thinking of u tomorrow let us know how it goes
> 
> Monkey feet try and hold out a few more days...
> 
> 
> Hope you all enjoy playing in the snow to take mind off things and can't wait for next lot of good news :thumbup:

Thank you so much for your congratulations, Key24!! I have corrected my mistake, both Decembers were supposed to be Jan... LOL I think it's a little early to be blaming it on pregnancy brain!! :dohh:


----------



## kazzab25

I don't think anything can beat the bum thing, can it?????


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Hi all,

Welcome sugarnspice and massive congratulations on your bfp! Thank you do much for sharing your success. Wishing you a happy and healthy one. Xx

Great news tinkerbell re the hycosy, so excited for you to move on to next stage.

Well done Kazza on the injections!! That's amazing given you were so sure you wouldnt be able to administer them.

Key... Your stinking made me laugh out loud! Love it!

Serena - all the best for tomorrow! Will be thinking of you and let us know how you get on. Hope you're enjoying your day off the meds.

Hope youve all enjoyed the snow and had lovely weekends.xxx


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks monkeyfeet, im very proud of myself!! Back tomorrow for the blood test! 

Awwww i have been thinking of serena this morning!! Im so excited for her!!


----------



## Tinkerbell3

kazzab25 said:


> Vesper - I'm really pleased for you!! Big congratulations!!
> 
> Sugarnspice - first of all big congratulations !! so much for posting here and letting as no of your success! It gives so much hope! If you don't mind me asking, how many eggs did you get and looking at your dates you had a 5dt? Did you put the one embie back?
> 
> Tinker bell - excellent news about the hcosy!so glad everything's looking great! Big weight off your mind!! And not a massive gap to wait for the next appointment! Looking forward to hearing from you on the 15th! I too am not looking forward to the bum suppositories!
> 
> I started Stimming yesterday they said the earliest egg collection will be is 13th feb depending on my response.
> 
> There is one thing that keeps bothering me though, they can never find my left ovary and have to push down on my belly to find it! Why could this be? Yet might right one is easiy o see straight away!
> 
> Monkeyfeet/serena - I'm confused, did the dr tell you serena that the progesterone goes up the bum?

What is it with them wanting things to go up our bums haha :blush: I guess the one you need can't be missed, im glad I managed to avoid doing mine and just stuck with paracetomol.
I'm looking forward to our appointment on 15th now to see what the next step is, I'm guessing/hoping OH will be sent for another SA test and we can get the actual numbers of how low his last count was. I guess depending on if that was a one of bad result or not we'll move onto the IUI or ICSI.

Ooh not much longer then, do you feel like time is dragging till egg collection? that horrible feeling of waiting for something and the days just drag, or has it not been too bad for you? I hope the next week goes quickly.
I have no idea why its harder for them to locate one of your ovaries but I don't think its anything to worry about. At my scan they found and could see one very clearly but had to move the ultrasound thing about quite a bit to find the other and get a good look but she didn't say it was a problem and the ovary (once found) looked at good as the other.


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Hope everything went well at egg collection today Serena :hugs: x


----------



## kazzab25

Tinkerbell3 said:


> Hope everything went well at egg collection today Serena :hugs: x

Hi tinkerbell 

I'm sure you will get another sa done then A final decision Decision can be made on what treatment is best for you! God knows why she couldnt find mine! 

Serena hope you feeling ok and you got lots of eggies ! X


----------



## key24

They had real trouble finding my left ovary too - it took ages, and think it's quite common as the bowel gets in the way.

Tinkerbell hopefully next SA will provide answers and at least you'll now what you're doing next.

Kazza well done on injections - you should be proud of yourself I don't imagine it's easy!!

Can't wait to here how Serena got on today and hope she got lots of great eggs :thumbup:

Kxx


----------



## Serena80

Hello, Thanks for all being so nice. Had EC today and they got 10 eggs, will find out tomorrow if any of them are fertilised. It all went ok and don't feel too sore yet, but that might be because the painkillers haven't worn off yet! The suppository was horrible and I hated it more than the injections. but not so bad I couldn't do it again if I have to go through another round of ICSI further down the line. Felt fine after the op for the first hour, then felt sick all the way home and threw up as soon as I walked through the door. I think it was just from not eating/drinking all day. Feel fine now, watching trash tv on the sofa x

I hope 10 eggs is ok, the nurse said the average is between 6-12, but on most of the forums people seem to have more retrieved. But of course it only takes one, right?! Just worrying in case none of them can be fertilised I guess, but will find out tomorrow!

Kazza - how are you feeling? bloated at all yet? hopefully the blood tests will be all fine and you wont have any pain over the next few days.

Key - 1 week today!


----------



## Serena80

monkeyfeet - I meant to ask, did they freeze any of the blasts after all?


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

10 eggs is great Serena! Very exciting. Fingers crossed they are all doing their thing overnight, I am sure you will get a good fertilisation rate and look forward to your morning update. So sorry to hear you were poorly when you got hOme, like you say, prob a mixture of the aesthetic and lack of food an water. Rest up now and keep drinking lots!!! Make sure oh is looking after you. Know what you mean about the suppository.. I agree worse than injections but in the whole scheme of things, all of this worth it for our goal!

Xx


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

No snow babies for me I'm afraid. 1 x embie did make it to blast on day 6 but was degenerate (?). :-( here's to hoping the two inside me are tough cookies and fighting it out.


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies, 

Serena - excellent news 10 eggies is a great number! Looking forward tomorrows update!! I'm am truly dreading the suppositories! 

Did you feel anything during the op? 

Hope your feeling better today x

Key thanks for that it's reassuring the last two scans I've had the same problem! 

Monkey feet I've got everything crossed for you Hun! Can't believe how strong willed you have been with testing! 

Well I'm sat Elmstead woods train station now! Having my blood test today, but to be honest I don't feel any different which is now worrying me! What if I'm not on the the right dose!!


----------



## Serena80

Hi Kazza, how was the blood test? Are you staying on the same dose for now?
I didnt feel anything in the operation, bit sore today though. Think I'll prob take tomorrow off as well but see in the morning.

Monkeyfeet, that's a shame about none being frozen but if the ones inside are developing nicely then it won't make any difference in the long run. One more week until you can test, must be tough to not analyse every symptom you have! Are you still taking the pessiaries? I have no idea how long you take them for but I have 30 so I assume it's 2 weeks?

The ACU rang this morning & said they injected 8 eggs & 5 have been fertilised. I asked the nurse if this was good & she said it was very good, but am slightly worried as compared to other people on forums it seems quite low. Just have to hope they develop well over the next few days. They've scheduled the transfer for Thurs morning, but may postpone this to Saturday instead depending on how they're developing. The nurse said she won't be able to let me know until I'm alreadyon my way to the hospital, so going to have to take Thurs morning off just in case! My work's going to love me!


----------



## kazzab25

Hi Serena, sorry to hear your feeling sore today, hope you feel better soon. 5 fertilised sounds like a good number to me, how exciting. Im sure if the nurse said its fine then you will be fine!! You only need one and if you go on to a blast you will only need one of them anyway! 

I dont no if my dose will stay the same as im waiting for the ACU to call me to let me know what to do, im feeling a bit bloated this afternoon but to be fair thats probably all the water im drinking to help prevent OHSS! 

Bit annoying that they cant tell you if your surgery has been cancelled until your actually on your way! Have you told your work what your doing? 

Do you remember being awake for the surgery or is it all a bit misty? Im a bit aprehensive about the surgery!


----------



## Serena80

Hi kazza, all I remember from the operation is talking to the anaesthatist when I went in & then waking up back in the recovery area where my husband was. Only took 15 mins! It was completely fine so don't worry about that part. 

I started to feel bloated after the blood test too, maybe it's a day 5 thing?! Let us know what they say.

Just told my work I'm going to be off tomorrow & thurs morning (or poss all day) and they were really nice about it. I keep feeling queasy & I'm pretty sore today so think another day on the sofa is best!


----------



## kazzab25

Good idea, rest up! Will you call tomorrow to see how your embies are doing or wait until thursday?


----------



## Serena80

No, I asked about updates but they just said they'd ring me on Thurs. Just need to be patient!


----------



## key24

Sorry to hear your feeling sore Serena, I think another day chillin out and resting on the sofa is exactly what the doctor ordered!! 5 fertilized embies sound good to me as I'm sure your sick of hearing it's all about quality not quantity! But does seem a bit rubbish that you won't know if having et until actually on the way. How long were you at guys overall for ec is it an aall day thing?

Kazza how did it go at guys - are they keeping you on same dose, and when's your next scan?

Monkey feet only a couple of days to go - here's hoping you see a he beautiful two lines on Fri

K xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya, 

Not too happy they were meant to call before my next injection which is due now and they haven't called so I don't no when I'm due back or if I'm meant to be injecting tonight! Grrrr


----------



## Serena80

Oh no that's rubbish, can you call the emergency number & find out?
If not I guess just take the same dose as before but that's really bad.

Key, we had to get there at 1 for our 2pm operation. I went in about 2.15, out at 2.35 & stayed in recovery until 3.45, so less than 3 hours in total! But it felt all day as got up at 6.45 for breakfast, had to do the dreaded suppository at 10.30, left house at 11.30 to go there. Then had to use the pessiary that night, so weirdly ended up feeling like an all day thing.
How are you feeling on the sniffers now?


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya, I phoned the emergency line, they said I should get a call by six which I never so I called again and they said I would get a call by 8.30 still nothing so I took the normal dose! Will call first thing tomorrow! Grrrrrr


----------



## key24

Kazza can't believe they're being so rubbish - hope you get hold of them this morning and get some sense out of them, but think you did the right thing by taking normal dose until you know more.

So it does sound pretty much like an all day thing for the ec. How you feeling today Serena - getting back to normal? Bet you can't wait til tomorrow to hear if your having a 3 or 5 day transfer - i'm so excited for you!

Sniffers are fine, although have to say am getting so fed up of taking them and Monday can't come soon enough so i can progress to stimms! Still getting a lot of headaches and some flushes (mostly at night) so hopefully that will stop when i start injecting.

x


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya 

I spoke to them this morning and although my levels are rising there not rising a much as they would have liked so they have increased the dose to 112.5 tonight then back tomorrow for a blood test. Im annoyed because i feel like im a day behind now!! 

Key - sorry to hear your still suffering with the sniff, seems like you have been on them for ages and i cant wait for you to move to the next stage! I still get the headaches though!! 

Serena, sooo exciting, hope them embies are progressing nicely. How are you today.


----------



## Serena80

Hi Key, that's miserable about the headaches, it seems such a strange thing to give you the sniffers for so long when they must know the side effects are horrible. Hopefully you'll feel better on the injections. Especially as you get to cut down the sniffers. Kazza is right about the headaches still coming though, which is a shame, but for me they weren't as bad. Hopefully you'll be ok too x

Kazza- how annoying about them not calling you? I don't blame you for being mad, hopefully it'll not mean you're a day behind, maybe they'll just give you a bigger dose another day?

I'm feeling better today, less sore & bloated. Looking forward to tomorrow. Do any of you know if you should have theday off for transfer or can you go back to work afterwards?


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya I think you can go back to work after transfer as its not as harsh as collection but me personally, I'm taking two days off after transfer to relax!


----------



## Serena80

I wish I'd taken leave off for after transfer,if I have it Saturday it'llbe ok as I have next week off. Do any of you know the difference in having a 3 day or 5 day transfer? What the reasons are & which is better?


----------



## kazzab25

Saturday will be great because you can relax from there on! 

5 day transfers generally carry a higher rate of sucess. This is because they are formed into the next stage of the embryo called a blastocyst. They can see then see if its a good quality embryo more than a three day. 

That said, three day transfers carry a good sucess rate too but they say a blast is better.


----------



## kazzab25

This link gives a better deffinition im not great at explaining things! 

https://www.ivf-infertility.com/ivf/blastocysts.php


----------



## key24

At the info evening i am sure they also said something about a 5 day helping them to see which eggs are better quality if it is not obvious at 3 days, but if they can already tell at 3 days which are the best quality then they can just go ahead and transfer those.

Hope everyone is doing ok with the waiting / injecting / new baby bumps!

Yes it does feel like i've been on the sniffers for ever (23 days and counting!!) but as i keep telling my OH i've been sooooooooooooooooooooooo patient and only 5 days to go til we finally progress :happydance:

k x


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya 

Key - not long now hung you have been very patient!! Well done to you!

I think because they can see at day three that it's a good quality egg they will take you onto a five day transfer due to the success that's why they said to be if we reach a five day transfer then they will deffo only put one egg back otherwise the risk of twins is too great and they try to avoid it. Although I'd still like twins! 

Serena what day of injections did you go for a scan to check your follies?


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Hi all,

Serena glad to hear you're feeling better, will be thinking if you tomorrow for the transfer, bit annoying you don't find out until en route. Excited for you to hear in the morning! Serena I went back to work the day after ad honestly felt ok but at the same time really hope I don't end up regretting it.. It's so difficult you should just do what feels right for you. Does your employer know? Mine does and generally very supportive but I am also conscious that I have been in and out for appts for the last 2 months!

Kazza, that is sooo rubbish of guys. I genuinely think fr the most part that guys have been great but boy are they rubbish at admin and coming back to you when they say they will. Sure your upped dose will be fine, much better they get you to where they need you to be eofre booking ec to make sure you get best outcome. Fingers crossed all is good omoerow and you get booked for next stage!!

Key... You have been soooooo patient, you deserve a medal! Just a few days now and you will be on your stims with ec round the corner! 

Afm, I am ok, working very long days at work trying to distract myself.x


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks monkey feet! Not long now till testing keep busy and the time will pass quickly!


----------



## Serena80

Thanks for all of the info, really interesting. Not sure if I should be hoping for the transfer tomorrow or Sat as both seem to have positives & negatives. That website is really useful Kazza, thanks a lot. Has made me realise that the likelihood is that the embryos might not make it to blast. I'm just hoping that 3 do so we can transfer 1 & have two to freeze as that's what we have funding for. 

Monkeyfeet, thanks for the advice about going back to work. My work does know but it's a particularly busy time so although they are being supportive I know they need me at work. Apart from hospital appts I haven't had anytime off during the process, and I was expecting it to be worse. If I have the transfer tomorrow I'll take the afternoon off to sit with my legs in the air like Phoebe in friends & then go back to work Friday. Good luck this Friday, so exciting! I so hope it works x

Kazza, I had a blood test on day 5, and then scans on days 8 & 10. The day 10 scan is when they confirmed the egg collection for day 13.
Do you know when your scans are?


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya, the embryos might not make it to blast but that doesn't mean it won't be sucessfull, I think guys hope for a blast but it's deffinatly not the end of the world if they don't because they can go into blast in your belly!! if there not sure they prob won't take the risk of leaving them and put them back on day three but that's ok! 

What happens if we don't have any eggs to freeze or they don't survive the thaw will the pct fund another go?

Wishing you all the luck in the world today! Update us later! 

Ive not been told when my scan is but the nurse has only dates my med sheet until tomorrow which is day eight so maybe that will be the case for me too. Got another blood treat today. 

Hope everyone else is doing fine!


----------



## key24

Kazza - hope you find out more at Guys today and that they do a scan to put your mind at rest.

Serena - if you have transfer today hope it goes well and just take the chance to relax in front of rubbish TV this pm!


----------



## Serena80

On my way to the hospital where they are putting 2 embryos in! I don't know whether this is good or bad news but either way I'm FREAKING OUT!

Hope the blood tests went well Kazza & you're back in track.

I feel sick with nerves.


----------



## key24

Good luck Serena - i'm really excited for you. 

Think i would also be freakin out a bit, as this is what everything has been leading up to, but it will be fine. Now all you can do is relax and let the little embies settle into their new home!! 

k xx


----------



## kazzab25

Good luck serena, this is fine, you might end up with twins!!!!! It natural to feel like this, all this hard work and this could be the result!!! Excellent woopiieeeeeeee 

Did they give you any other information regaring your embies?


----------



## kazzab25

plus 3 day transfers are just as common if not more common than 5 days so you do not have anything to worry about. 5 days just means there further along in development but deffo does not mean they are less affective!! Nothing to worry about!!


----------



## Serena80

Thanks Key & Kazza, I definitely freaked out about having day 3 transfer as thought it was a bad sign, but hoping it won't mean that. I feel better now it's done. It was the least romantic thing ever as both wearing hair nets & paper gowns & shoe covers! Very space age!

They said the ones they put in look good and are both at 7 cells (not sure what this means) & said they are grade 3 (3 & 4 are the best qual). The others I think were at 4 & 6 cells & he thinks one might have a good chance of being frozen so we'll find out on Sat I guess. Going to go home & relax now, feel tired from all the excitement/freak out!

What did they say for you Kazza? Did you have a scan?


----------



## kazzab25

Im not 100% on the gradings but im sure a 8 cell is perfect and 7 cell is excellent its something to do with when the split but they expect 7 cell on day three. anything lower than a five i think they dnt use! So id say that bloody excellent news!!!!

Great that you could end up with a frozen blast aswell!!!! 

How did you find the transfer? was it ok? 

blood test today, no scan yet waiting for another call, i hope they do call, im thinking of phoning them at 4 but do you think that would be to pushy?


----------



## Serena80

I would definitely call as you don't want them to forget again. 

I'm going to do egg research now as that all sounds really exciting!


----------



## kazzab25

Let us know what you find!!! 

They called me!! Yay! They said my blood is rising nicely and to stay on 112.5 and go tomorrow for a scan and blood test, looking forward to seeing if i have any follies growing, today i have really felt the bloat and a little but crampy and nausous but overall not too bad!!


----------



## key24

Serena - sounds like they transferred some really good quality embies - so fingers crossed for you! Now go and relax!!!!! Are you still on any medications at this stage??

Kazza - glad they called and that things are developing nicely, it will be exciting to hear how many follicles you have at the scan tomorrow.


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Glad the transfer went well Serena and there was 2 good quality emBryos to put back, will be keeping everything crossed for you :hugs: haha I had to put all that sexy stuff on when I went for my scan last week, very stylish isn't it? ;)

Glad your levels are rising nicely Kazza, good look for the scan tomorrow. Will they tell from that what day egg collection will be? Or is it monitoring with scans every few days until they decide?


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Woohoo...! How exciting serena, 2 great sounding embies! Keeping everything crossed for you, rest up and relax.xx

Kazza, great news all ok with bloods and excited for your scan tomorrow, good luck and let us know how you get on.


Xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya thanks ladies 

Tinker bell I think if my follies are big enough then they will let me no when collection will be, I hope! Any news your end? 

Monkeyfeet how you feeling


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Just waiting for AF to show up, she's not due till Monday though. Feel like all I've been doing these last few months is waiting for her so I can have one test or another.
I'm armed with Mucinex for this next cycle to see if that does us any good and thins my cervical mucus out, OH has been on Wellman for about 6 weeks as well, still keeping positive that we might be lucky and get our BFP without needing any treatment from Guy's

Looking forward to our follow up appointment on Wednesday to see what the Dr has to say about everything.

I hope they are able to let you know when collection will be, all the waiting must be horrible x


----------



## Serena80

It's good they called you Kazza, and great about the scan. What day are you on? Do you think they'll book collection for Monday? Let us know how the scan goes, fingers crossed for lots of follicles - have you been drinking tons of water?

Key, just on the pessaries now at last, the least of all the evils! 

Tinkerbell, the waiting around for AF is excruciating & you just feel like your on hold all the time. Hope AF comes ASAP!

Monkeyfeet-not long now until test day, really hoping for positive news for you x


----------



## kazzab25

Hi serena - tomorrow will be day 8 I'm not sure if they will ec for Monday as I was slow starting!! Did you find out on day eight that ec would be on day 13? I have been drinking lots of water was that to prevent ohss? 

Tinkerbell, I no how it feels all the wiring around, good luck Hun x


----------



## Serena80

No, they told me on day 10. On day 8 they gave me a rough idea & said they'd know more at the day 10 scan. Maybe they'll ask you to go in on Sunday for another scan? They said to drink lots of water for OHSS & now they say 3 litres a day for the pessaries. Never ending! X


----------



## kazzab25

Oh ok, thanks I hate plain water too!!


----------



## key24

I'm a bit of a water freak anyway so i guess that's one upside!!

Kazza - hope they see lots of follciles today at the scan.

Tinkerbell - bring on the AF or even better don't and you get a natural BFP. My OH has been on the wellman pills for ages, and apparently they can make difference.

serena - oh yeah forgot about the pessaries, the fun never stops!!

Monkeyfeet - good luck for the test today. Everything is crossed for you, here's hoping for the 3rd BFP on this thread

k x


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya, 

Had my scan I have ten follies on each side and she said don't be surprised if we get a few more!! Lining of the womb is 8 cm and she said that is as it should be, she is pleased with how things re going at the moment, ec should be wed, thur or fri! Just got o wait for blood results later and will then be told when I'm due back! 

Serena how you feeling ? 

Monkeyfeet is it today that your testing? Good luck!! 

Key not long now Hun! 

Hi everyone else sorry for quick post need to get back to work xxx


----------



## key24

Fantastic 10 either side is great news - looks like you'll have lots of embies at the end of it, and maybe a few to freeze too! :happydance:


----------



## Serena80

Kazza, that's amazing news! You'll be full of follies by next Friday!
How are you feeling? Did she tell you the size of the follicles? Do you think they'll up your gonal f dose? So exciting. Will they be able to tell you this afternoon which day ec will be? So many questions! Keep drinking the water! 

Key - I always drink water at work/home anyway but the massive quantities have made me look about 6 months pregnant! And im always thirsty! Are you feeling at all bloated on the sniffs? Feel more back to normal now & can do my trousers up again, which everyone is thankful for!

Monkeyfeet - good luck today x


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks ladies yes very exciting all round today what with my news serena your pupo with twins monkey feet might be testing today and keys almost starting stims at last! 

I don't think she will tell me today the exact day of ec but I recon they will in the next few days! I'm feeling very bloated now too! I think they measured 10-11 cm which she said is fine for this stage! I'm hoping ec will Wednesday! Did you take leave for ec or did you take sick? The dose sounds like its right for me so I doubt they will change it! 

Serena when will you test? Will you test early? I'm really pleased your feeling better! 

Still drinking the water!!


----------



## Serena80

What did they say about your blood tests Kazza? And did they mention ec? That's horrible about feeling bloated, not long now though.

I took some leave & some sick leave for ec. What about you?

I'm going to try to wait to test on the 22nd as I think you can get false positives early on & don't want the heartache!


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya, they called this afternoon about my blood and said its ok rising nicely so to stay on the same dose, I'm back again Monday for another blood test and scan. Ec will be we'd onwards butnim sure I will get the actual day on Monday. 

I'm going to have ec day off and the next day, my hr dept said I could take paid sick but don't think my boss was too happy!! 

Yes you can get false positives but I no I won't last so I'm prob gonna test but not take it too seriously until the actual day! I'm not going to kid myself I have no self control and I no I won't wait!, 

I asked the nurse today if she could give me something else for the pain as I don't want the bum suppository the answer was no, it's a very good painkiller! Not happy!


----------



## Serena80

Oh dear, no escaping the suppository then! I didn't even think to ask about an alternative. Ha ha! So if you have your ec Wed will you trigger Monday night? I did my last gonal f the day before trigger, which would be the equivalent of Sunday evening for you. So maybe tomorrow night will be your last stim?! That's great news if you're feeling bloated x


----------



## kazzab25

Hi 

They told me to continue stims until Monday so maybe ec won't me until Thursday then and trigger Monday night. 

How are you feeling? 

Monkeyfeet any news? 

Key your back at the hospital for stims Monday??


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Hi all,

Sorry it's taken me so long to update, I've come to Scotland to see my oh as he is here this weekend with work and not seen him since ec! Well, I got my bfp and actually tested positive at 8dp and 9dp5dt but was sO frightened to say anything in case I jinxed it and yest was my official test date and I have started spotting. Very scared and think it could well all be over before it starts but managed to get hold of guys today and I am booked in for a blood test on Monday so that they can see if they can work out was us going on. So anxious but nothing I can do so just have to sit it out and hope it doesn't get any worse.

Kazza great news about your 10 follies and rising bloods, sounds perfect And like ec will be just a couple of days away now. I was slightly different to serena and took my last gonal f on the same day as my trigger shot but that's probably because I was coasted for 4 days. So excited for you for Monday.

Serena - how are you feeling? I could think of nothing other than the treatment at this stage and only the craziness of work managed to distract me. Here's to hoping the 22nd comes round real soon.

Key... You are so close now, really excited or you to start stimming and following your journey to the next stage!

Anyways, hope you are all having lovely weekends. Will update you on Monday from my end.xx


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Oh my goodness jut re read... 10 either side!!! That's amazing!! You are going to have a great number of eggs from that!x


----------



## key24

Congrats Monkeyfeet on the BfP that's so exciting- hopefully the spotting is nothing to worry about and it will all be fine but I'm sure you're in safe hands with Guys on Monday. I actually knew someone who had a full period for 1st mth she was pregnant so didn't know til month two, so the body is a weird thing. But I'm really excited for u and will be thinking of you Monday.

Kazza thought it was funny you asked for an alternative pain killer - I guess its worth a try but there iis obviously no escape!!

Serena - hope your managing to chill and time isn't going too slowly, I'm sure the 2ww is a killer.

I'll let you know how I get on at guys on monday. I'm hoping they might be able to see a few more follicles than last time.

Have a great weekend all and monkeyfeet take it easy and all the best for Monday

K xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies, 

Monkeyfeet, that's is fantastic news!!! I'm so pleased I have everything crossed for you!! I'm sure everything is fine lots of people spot early on! I'll be up there Monday morning too! How have you been feeling during your 2ww? 

Key, I had to ask I'm petrified that I won't be able to do it!! But there is no way out !! 

Good luck for Monday I'm sure you'll be fine! !! 

Fingers crossed will get lots of good eggs can't wait for ec now


----------



## Serena80

Monkeyfeet -that is amazing news! Spotting is really common so try not to worry and i'm sure they'll check everything out and reassure you at Guys tomorrow. just enjoy celebrating with your oh, such great news!

i'm good thanks - actually not been thinking about it too much which is nice. The hospital just rang and said none of the eggs were suitable for freezing. bit sad about it to be honest. all my eggs are literally in one basket now! Have to hope this works - not looking forward to another round of ICSI straight away!

Kazza - how are you feeling now? pretty sore? 

Key - at last! Just one more day! are you excited now? 

Good luck tomorrow all of you! you'll all be up there!


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya! 

Sorry to hear that none of your embies made it to freeze :( fingers crossed you won't need them anyway! Glad you've not been thinking to much about it! Deffinatly the best way to be! 

Monkeyfeet how are you today? 

Key 1 more day! Wahoooooo 

I'm ok not as painful as I thought just if I sit funny it feels like there being pushed about and a dull ache! Very bloated! Just wanna hurry up and get through ec I'm dreading it!!


----------



## kazzab25

Looks like they are running 40 minutes late!! I'm gonna be sat here for ages!!!!


----------



## key24

I'm not there til 2.30 so they'll probably be running hours late by then!


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Oh no, hope you've been seen now, we must have been there same time, my appt was 9.45 for blood only. Fingers crossed for you both today!x


----------



## kazzab25

Yes we would have been!! We could have been sat next to each other!! How weird!! 

I have got four or five follies ready and lots of 17 mm so they said ec will be thurs or fri but want to wait before confirming until my bloods back!! 

Fingers crossed for you Monkeyfeet !!


----------



## kazzab25

Key good luck today looking forward to your update later x


----------



## kazzab25

Ps my appt was 9.30 but didn't get seen till 10.15


----------



## kazzab25

sorry ladies, 

if i have ec on thursday would a three day transfer mean going back on the saturday?


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

How funny.. It was packed so could well have been sat right next to each other! 

Very exciting news about your follies being pretty much ready. Yes, if they do ec on Thursday and you then have 3dt they will do it on Saturday. My 3dt was supposed to be on the Sunday.

Serena, so sorry you didn't have any embies to freeze. They've put the best ones are currently tucked up inside you so hopefully you won't need them.xx

Key hope you get on ok with the injection this afternoon. Thinking of you.


----------



## kazzab25

Ive just had a call from Guys!!! Im ready!!! im having EC on wednesday!! wwaahooooo 

Monkeyfeet, have you heard back yet?


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Woohooo!!! Kazza that's great news!! Soooo excited for you. How are you feeling? Have you booked rest of week off or just couple days?

I just heard back too, they're really happy with them levels of hcg from my blood test and thinking the spotting is prob just old blood. Going back Wednesday am or a follow up blood just to make sure the levels are rising correctly. So pleased yet still do cautious. The bad news is... I have to out the progesterone up the other hole for a couple of days invade they are what's irritating the cervix!! Man! Although, frankly... I would do anything right now to make sure this little one keeps on growing!

Key, how did you get on today?

Serena, howre you feeling?


----------



## Tinkerbell3

kazzab25 said:


> Ive just had a call from Guys!!! Im ready!!! im having EC on wednesday!! wwaahooooo
> 
> Monkeyfeet, have you heard back yet?

Yay that's great news :happydance:



Monkeyfeet81 said:


> Woohooo!!! Kazza that's great news!! Soooo excited for you. How are you feeling? Have you booked rest of week off or just couple days?
> 
> I just heard back too, they're really happy with them levels of hcg from my blood test and thinking the spotting is prob just old blood. Going back Wednesday am or a follow up blood just to make sure the levels are rising correctly. So pleased yet still do cautious. The bad news is... I have to out the progesterone up the other hole for a couple of days invade they are what's irritating the cervix!! Man! Although, frankly... I would do anything right now to make sure this little one keeps on growing!
> 
> Key, how did you get on today?
> 
> Serena, howre you feeling?

Glad to hear Guys are happy with your hcg levels and the spotting is just old blood :cloud9: gawd they do love the bum tablets don't they haha ;)


----------



## key24

Monkeyfeet i'm really happy that everything is ok and Guys told you not too worry - that really is great news. Although not such good news about having to put supositories up your bum!!!

Kazza - can't believe the ec is going to be on Weds, I'm sooo excited! I think you're going to have loads of great quality little embies

Serena - like Monkeyfeet & Kazza have said, i know it's frustrating not having any embies frozen but i am sure the best ones are growing nicely right now, and hopefully you won't need any back-ups.

Tinkerbell - hope everything goes well for you on Weds, let us know how you get on at Guys.

Sugarnspice / Vesper - how are things progressing you with both. hope everything is going ok, let us know when you've had your first scan.

All went well for me at Guys - finally had the first injection which i made my OH do as wasn't quite able to myself on the first go. I know i will have to make myself do it - but i wasn't quite ready today! 

Scan still showed the same - just 7 follicles in total but they said that as i am still young (that sounds good although at 34 not 100% sure i fall into that category!) my quality should be good. So definately going to end up with fewer embies but hoping for great quality...

I'm on 300mg of gonal f and am not scheduled to go back until Tues 21st Feb. She said earlier ec would be 23rd or 24th - if not early the following week. Am so excited to finally be on the injections, now just want the time to fly until ec day

k xx


----------



## kazzab25

Monkeyfeet that's brilliant news you must be so relieved! I am !! I was thinking of you wheni was up there today! I can't believe you have to go through more bum tablets!! ( i like that one Tinkerbell!)

Tinkerbell, deffinatly let us no how you get on Wednesday x

Key at last I'm so glad your finally Stimming! Hopefully this will go quickly it did for me! I was mess over my first injection but now they are so easy!! As they say it's quality not quantity! You only need one good one, and the nurse sounded positive! 

Sugarnspice and vesper how you been feeling? 

Serena, how ar you feeling? How much longer till testing? I'm too excited for you!!

J honey how are you doing? 

I'm soo excited yet so scared about ec!! Can't wait!!


----------



## Serena80

Hello - so much has happened for you all today and all such good news.

Key - that's great that the nurse is positive, and you might respond really well to the stimms & get lots of good quality eggs. It's definitely quality over quantity - although both would be nice. Hope your headaches go now & you feel a bit better now your injecting. How did your OH feel doing the injection, was it weird for him? 

Monkeyfeet , that is such brilliant news from your blood test, spotting seems to be really common but must be so scary. Has it sunken in that you're pregnant! I know it's early days & you want to be cautious but it's amazing & first IVF too, it's so exciting for you. 

Kazza- ec wed! Brilliant! Are you doing the trigger tonight? Are you going in in the morning or afternoon slot - hopefully morning so you don't have to fast all day! I was so hungry by 2pm that it took my nerves away as all I could think about being able to eat again. That and the bum tablet! When I had my ec on Monday my 3dt was Thurs so I think yours would be Sat. She said ec is day zero. This time next week you'll be in the 2ww! I can't believe you'renot in too much pain/uncomfortable when you're so full of eggs! I was waddling around with my trousers open & a giant rock stomach!

I'm doing good, packing for my holiday on Wed, as it's my birthday tomorrow & will be out most of the day. Can't wait for a few days away. No symptoms or anything yet just big sore boobs butthink that's just a symptom if the pessaries.


----------



## kazzab25

Hi serena ive got the morning slot, 9.15! Triggered last night at 10.30! I can't wait now! I have a massive belly and it just feels like ive done to many sit ups! Bit bruised! 

I hope you have a lovely holiday, what a good time to go away!! Hope you have a lovely birthday! I really hope your sore boobs are a pregnancy symptom! 

Key what time are you doing your injections I did mine at about 7 pm


----------



## key24

Happy brithday Serena - hope you have a fantastic day and really enjoy your holiday.

Kazza- so excited to hear how it goes tomorrow and all the wonderful embies you're gonna have

My OH seemed fine doing the injection, he just went straight ahead and did it - no hesitation or anything. Think i'll try and keep my eyes open tonight, as going to have to do it on Weds as away with work! I'm going to do them early evening about 6.30 / 7pm


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Happy birthday Serena! Hve a great day and relax and enjoy your holiday. Where are you off to? Will you be away for your test date?

Kazza, good luck for tomorrow, hope all goes well and you get lots of fab eggs! Will be thinking of you.

Key, you'll be fine with the injection, I promise. I hate needles and was petrified but once you've done it yourself you will be surprised how easy it was. Hope you're feeling ok on them and counting down til your scan.

X


----------



## Serena80

Just logged on quickly to say good luck tomorrow Kazza! Fingers crossed for lots of good quality eggs.

Hope you've all had a good Valentine's day. I'm off to Sandwich in Kent tomorrow Monkeyfeet (nowhere exotic!) so off to bed now. I'll be back on Sunday & test day is Wed. Dreading it being negative.

Good luck with the injection tomorrow Key, you'll be fine. Or you could always ask a colleagueto help you out! Ha ha

X


----------



## key24

Did the injection myself last night yeah!!

Good luck today Kazza hope it isn't too uncomfortable and get lots of great embies!

Also hope it goes well for you Tinkerbell and you know what the next steps are

k x


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks everyone!! Xxx


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya 

Key how was last nights injection! 

Just got home I to 9 eggs bit disappointed as I was told I'd get more but 9 is ok! Bit sore looking forward to transfer now! How is everyone!!


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

9 eggs! That is great Kazza, decent number and regardless, it's quality not quantity! How exciting. Rest up today and hopefully soreness Will pass. Did you get called in at 8.30? If so... You walked straight past me when you were called! Could be wrong but is was another Karen B! So are you provisionally booked for Saturday transfer then they'll let you know on the day?

Serena, have a fab time in sandwich, sounds like a lovely relaxing break to take your mind off things. So hard not to symptom spot and to stay positive but you really should. You have 2 great embryos on board!

Key.. Superb news on the injection - well done. No mean feat with te fear but hopefully should be a lot easier now moving forwards.

Good luck for today tinkerbell. Let us know how you get on.

I am unfort still bleeding and started cramping over night. Taken today to work from home and relax and just trying to not think the worst. I should get more blood results this afternoon and hoping for good news. So scared.

Xxx


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya Monkeyfeet, apparently there are two Karen bakers!! Hope they don't get our embies mixed up!!!! I'm worried Daniels sample won't be good enough! We are having icsi though! Not confirmed what day I'm going back think they will call tomorrow! 

I went in at 9.15! I hope nine will be ok but like you say it's quality!

Good luck today Monkeyfeet let us no how you are! 

Serena hope you have a lovely break! 

Key how are you x


----------



## Tinkerbell3

ARGHHH! I've wrote a reply 3 times now on my ipad and bloody safari has closed before I managed to post it :evil:

Well, we had our appointment and it could have been better I guess but could have been worse.
We of course already knew to expect to hear OH sperm count was low, but I don't think we quite expected to hear it was as low as it is :nope: 3 million per mil, although good news was that the motility and morphology were completely fine. All my results were normal, so no worries there.
We were really suprised that he won't be sent for another test, I really expected OH to be asked to repeat the test, stupidly neither of us thought to ask why he doesn't need to :dohh:

We were told we can of course continue trying but it's really unlikely it will happen so he suggested IVF.

We were given the application form to fill in, asked to have blood tests to check for HIV, Hep (I think that was it) and I had to give a urine sample for tests.
Were told the waiting list isn't too long at the moment and we'd recieve a letter with our first appointment upstairs in the actual ACU within a few weeks.
Not sure how long it takes Greenwich PCT to agree to the funding and if they have any waiting lists on top of Guy's though. Are any of you girls under Greenwich PCT?
I guess it's just a waiting game now, ahh I hate waiting it drives me insane.

Kazza - Glad EC went ok and they managed to get 9 eggs, hope the pain eases soon and will be keeping my fingerscrossed that there is a lovely, great quality embyro to go back in, in 3 or 5 days xx

Monkeyfeet - Sorry to hear you are still bleeding, really hope the results from the blood test today are good and everything is still going well xx

Serena - Hope you had a great birthday, enjoy your break away and hope you are feeling ok xx

Key - Glad you managed to do last nights injection okm yourself, you will get used to it after a couple of goes. I've been on insulin for 12 years and still remember how nerve wracking it was doing the first few injections, it used to takes me ages to pluck up the courage to put the needle in myself but after a few times I got use to it xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi Tinkerbell glad your results are ok, my oh results we're 5 million per mil with bad morph and motility, does your oh smoke, mine gave up and his count went up to 12.8 million not sure what today's was! 

I'm under Bromley pct they simply processed the paperwork and sent it o guys, guys don't have a waiting list asi asked them. I was seen within a matter of weeks. I phoned my pct who were very nice and asked them what there procedure is how long the wait is and how many cycles are funded, maybe give them a call tomorrow. Then you will need to go on the seminar and your appt will be about a week later. Xxx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

He has smoked in the past and until about 3 months ago still had the odd one now and then but no, not anymore. He doesn't drink at all, well very rarely anyway, he has been going over and over in his head what he could have possibly done to himself to make it so low :(

Hopefully Greenwich will be just as quick with getting all the paperwork as Bromley were for you, I know it's one cycle that you are funded with Greenwich.
Yeah the Dr today mentioned about going to the seminar and then we'll have our appointment pretty soon after that.

Did you get referred to the ACU at Guy's straight from your GP or were you seen downstairs at the gynaecology/Mcnair centre first?

We're off on holiday in April so I guess we probably won't be starting until we are home from that, so late May/June time.


----------



## kazzab25

I was under princess royal in farnborough and we were referred from there. The mocking I think is the worst thing!! But it should start improving now! 

All I'd say is keep on top of the pct and guys as they did lose my paperwork! If you call them they will give you a rough idea, the seminars are twice a month I'd say may jus would be about right x


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Hi tinkerbell, gla you got on ok. Try not to worry re sperm, my oh was repeatedly less than 1 million! You only need one good sperm to get a good embie!
I'm not with Greenwich but with lambeth and like the others, out referal was really quick, especially if no waiting list at guys. We went via gp, to McNair centre then up to acu. Good luck and here's to hoping you get your 1st appointments through in next couple of weeks.

Kazza, really don't worry re sperm, its loads better than my oh and they would have told you if prob with sperm today and could have done sperm retrieval if really thought would be problematic.
Can't wait for your news tomorrow morning. Hoping you're resting up well.
How funny re 2 Karen bakers on same day! The couple that got called at 8.30 was def Karen baker! How weird! They are totally on it with te whole name and don check so will all be fine.

I got my blood results and hcg has doubled which they say is a good sign. Had the first horrible nurse I have ever encountered at guys though, she was so detached an insensitive, just said if the pregnancy is going to pass it will and there is nothing she can do. Told me off for confusing bleeding with spotting ( I thought spotting was spots and bleeding - bleeding- apparently not!) spotting is old blood and bleeding is fresh. Basically told
Me to go away and sit it out! Sure that is the general message but there are ways of delivering it! Im now away this weekend for a funeral so have been told to go to a&e if gets worse or come back Monday if settled / remains same.
This is sending me crazy now knowing what's going on inside there. Trying to stay positive.


----------



## kazzab25

Bizarre I no but thank you for your reassurance!! What a horrible cow! It wasn't Debbie by any chance?? Why don't you seek advice from your gp, as now you are technically at the same stage as anyone else at early pregnancy! Maybe your gp can give you some more constructive advice? Do you have old brown blood or red blood? 

Been resting all day feeling drowsy all day and booked tomorrow off work Justin case as I've had a sore tummy all day!


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Will do Kazza, I'll give it about a week a ring Greenwich pct to check they have received our application and ask about their waiting times.

Monkey feet what happened once you filled in the application at the McNair centre? Did you and you OH have bloods down there the same day? They gave us a booklet today with a bit more info says on our first appointment I will have an internal ultrasound and we'll both have bloods (although that's for the same thing we had them done for today) what is the ultrasound for? Did you all have all this done at your first appointment?
Sorry to hear the nurse wasn't very nice at all today, nasty cow!


----------



## kazzab25

You have all those done on the day so they can do there own checks, see how many follies yo have get an idea what level of Stims to start you on x


----------



## kazzab25

Monkeyfeet how you doing? 

Key how was last nights injection? 

Monkeyfeet/serena what time did the embryologists call was it morning?


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Hi tinkerbell, we had all of our bloods done in out wait to be referred to the McNair centre via our gp, and I had my ultrasound done as well. Think it's to check for pcos and fibroids. If you have had your bloods done already, all they will don on the 1st appt is the u/s. although if I remember rightly they spring a sperm analysis on my oh as well! They then talk you through the process and tell you to call on 1st day of af. I was on day 3 at the time but nurse said I could call to see if accepted and I was taken on to list to start next cycle. They then ordered all of my drugs and I started sniffing the down regulation drug on day 21. Once you get through the door it's all very efficient but as Kazza says, admin is not their strong point so you may want to chase or stay on top of them for that.

Hope you're feeling better today Kazza, I took two days also a d was really glad just for the rest. 

The blood is brown so classed as old but I just don't understand where is is coming from and its been since last Friday evening now. So scared its going to turn bright red and for the worst. Think I may now have picked up some kind of infection as well ( what on earth do I sound like! I never get I'll!) so will go to gp this am for that.


----------



## kazzab25

They do say your immune system goes up the spout when your pregnant, could it be residual blood from EC? keeping everything crossed for you!! 

What sort of time did embryologist call you do you remember?


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Thanks Kazza.

Think they called about 9-9.30. Excited for your update.x


----------



## kazzab25

Oooooooooo they've not called yet!!


----------



## kazzab25

5 fertilised!!!


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Kazza that's fantastic news!! 5 good embies now developing ready to go back inside you. How are you feeling? Have they b


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Sorry... Posted half way through! Stupid fat fingers!
Have they b


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Sorry... Posted half way through! Stupid fat fingers!
Have they bOoked you for transfer? You must be very excited.

Xx


----------



## key24

Firstly Kazza 5 fertilised embies is excellent news, I'm so excited! I guess you won't know til Saturday if you're having the transfer then or Monday. What time you booked in for on Sat? How are you feeling today after ec - oh and i nearly forgot how did you cope with the whole "bum scandal" as it shall now be known!!

Monkeyfeet - sorry to hear your still spotting / bleeding (i'd have absolutely no bloody idea what the difference is!!), and that you had a bitch of a nurse. It sounds like she needs some training on dealing with people. I'm glad to hear HCG is doubling that's a great sign and really have everything crossed for you that everything progresses ok. Just try and take it easy if you can whilst everything settles down.


Tinkerbell - don't worry about OH's sperm, they reckon that ICSI pretty much sorts out any problems. So welcome to the ICSI club!!! the others have pretty much given you the lowdown on what happens now, but as they said i would highly recommend you chase the PCT paperwork at all stages. Mine got lost from Farnborough hospital referral to PCT (only arrived once i had made sure fax was sent 2 weeks after it should have originally gone). Then it also got lost from PCT to Guys and i ended up faxing my own copy of referral over to Guys. Other than paperwork i think yuo're in pretty safe hands, and won't be long til your starting the treatment too :thumbup:

I have now done my own injections twice and like you all say it is fine and doesn't actually hurt. I don't have a problem with injections normally, but that's when i can close my eyes and someone else does it! But i have got over my fears and it's fine now - so that's a relief.

Still getting pretty bad headaches so can't wait to finally be off sniffers and gonal f but other than that I'm good. Although did anyone else get backaches - i've got it a bit the last 24hrs but it might just be from lugging loads of bags up and down the country on trains over the last 2 days!

I've just got to carry on with 300mg til appointment on Tuesday, when i'm hoping for some good size follicles.

Wow - i've just realised i written a huge essay, sorry all (if your still with me) - being off the forum for a couple of days is tough - I need to get it on my phone but is difficult on a blackberry.

k x


----------



## kazzab25

Key - well done with injections, I did get the headaches for a while even with injecting but I didn't notice them during my last week of Stims!! Really looking forward to Tuesday to see if you have lots a big follies!! It's not as bad as you think after you do the first one! I did have a lot of back pain now you mention it especially when my follies were getting bigger!

Monkeyfeet anymore news? 

I do hope serena is enjoying her break! Looking forward to hearing from her and hope she gets her bfp!! 

Tinkerbell! Icsi is a god send, we had it and it really does not matter if you havea low count! 

We have been booked in for sat 12.30 but they said they may cancel and hang it out till Monday as they don't want to put two back given my age! But said if they do day threes will be just as acffective so. Don't mind either way! 

I feel much better today, I actually woke u in a bit of pain and needed a drip for it! But today just the odd twinge! I was also really pleased to hear that oh count has gone from 5 million, to 12.8 mil and yesterday it was a normal 22 million with normal motility but the morph was still low but even so things going in the right direction in terms f the future I mean!! I did a prey test today to test out the trigger shot and it's showing as preg so I'm gonna have to buy some cheapies to test it outs. I No I will test early but need make sure the trigger has gone first!!! 

Bum tablet - I was getting in a right state Bout it but I went to the loo, and well it was really easy !! I no this horrible but you bum just kind of munches it up!! Hahahahaha but I don't no if this happened to anyone else, it gave me a touch of dioheera (can't spell it) 

So now I can't wait to see how ,they are getting on on Tuesday!! Sorry for typos iPad not great for fast typing!!


----------



## key24

Glad you're feeling much better - although sounds like you suffered a bit post ec yesterday.

Very good news about OH's sperm count rising, that's brillant.

If they only want to put 1 embie back then you may end up with a couple frozen for future little ones!


----------



## kazzab25

How is everyone today? xxx


----------



## key24

All good - a no headache day today!

Let us know how you get on tomorrow, although fingers cross for a 5 day blastcysto - but if you do have the et hope all goes well and you do lots of resting up over the weekend.

k x


----------



## kazzab25

I will do thank you! Glad you don't have anymore headaches!!


----------



## Serena80

Hello everyone! Got reception briefly in the bathroom so am now hanging out of the window to write this! Hope it sends.

Kazza - 5 embryos is great. Hopefully they'll all be good & you'll have a blast put in & have some to freeze. How are you feeling now still sore?

Monkeyfeet - that nurse is really wrong to talk to you like that when you're obviously going through a scary time. And everyone would call spotting spots of blood, why would she assume we'd know spotting meant old blood? Hope youre ok & not too upset. I was wondering if maybe if one embryo has implanted but the other didn't could that be causing the spotting? 

Key - glad the injections have been going so well & your headaches have gone today. Do they think they'll be able to book you in for ec when you next go in or is it just to check how the follicles are progressing?

Tinkerbell - exciting that you're on to the next stage & all the tests are finally done & you can start icsi. Hopefully if there's not a waiting list they'll start you asap. 

Afm - no symptoms at all! Can't help think it's a bad sign but trying not to think about it to much & luckily being away has really helped that. Did have one spot of light pink yesterday & lots of twinges which I know could be implantation but I've had it before & it's never resulted in pregnancy so trying not to get my hopes up. Feel completely normal today! 

Better go before I lose reception again but good luck to everyone over the next few days x


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya, hope you've had a lovely break away! You couldn't have timed it better! My Bessie mate had no symptoms at allwhen she got pregnant so dont feel disheartened! You have done so well not to test!! 

I'm generally better but I can't shift the bloat! Maybe it's the cyclogest?? Iwas hoping for more eggies as I ad 20 follies and 13 big ones but oh well. Do only need one after all! Can't wait to here how they are doing tomorrow!


----------



## Serena80

That's reassuring, no symptoms might not be such a bad thing then.

I dont blame you for being disappointed, they can be almost overly positive at Guys sometimes & with me acted as if it was certain we'd get lots of embryos & enough to freeze for the next try. I think at times it would have been better to have been more realistic. I felt disappointed on your behalf when I read you only got 9 as they'd hinted at around 20. But actually 9 is a really decent no. & 5 fertilised is great, it just seems disappointing when your hopes are higher. Like for me it's actually brilliant I've had 2 embryos put back in yet I felt at et that I should have had more! Crazy! I should be feeling lucky it worked at all! I'm hoping so much all 5 of yours are going strong x

I've been considering testing a day early, just in case it's negative then I'll know for sure. If I wait until wed & it's negative I won't feel 100% certain about it & will test again before stopping the pessaries anyway. But not sure yet. Would almost live in hope 1 more day than know if it's negative! Does that sound crazy?!

Good luck tomorrow x


----------



## kazzab25

Serena makes loads of sense! I totally agree they do seem overly optimisitic at times!

I've had the call I'm sitting in the waiting room now thinking they will put two back I'll update properly when I've been in and no more


----------



## key24

Glad to hear your having a lovely time away Serena - the perfect thing to try and keep your mind off testing. I think i'll be like you and almost want to hold off testing in case it isn't what we what - just to delay knowing. But look what's happened so far - 3 BFP's, maybe this is a really lucky thread and we'll all get the BFP's we deserve :thumbup:

Kazza - hope everything is going ok for you today, am thinking of you.

Monkeyfeet - really hope the spotting has stopted and you're feeling more able to enjoy the brillant news!

I'm in on Tues for scan and then hopefully they might have better idea of when ec would be. they mentioned earliest would be Thurs (although hope it isn't then as have got a really big work meeting!) or Fri, if not Monday. Can't wait now - although have got used to injections.

not feeling too bloated although got a few very minor tummy aches - anyone else get this?

Was also wondering today when on the 2ww do you have to change diet as if we're pregnant i.e avoid certain cheeses, shellfish etc or not? It's weird the things that go through your mind during this process...

k xx


----------



## kazzab25

I've been thinking that if I remember I'll ask!! Sorry post short and sweet I can't think straight ! Need a wee!!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbell3

I know what you mean about Guys being overly positive, when the Dr was explaining our 'only option' on Wednesday and I asked him how many rounds we get, well when he said 1 I think my face said it all as he quickly went on to say how it doesn't matter you only need one blah blah as if it's certain it will work. I know he was probably just trying to help us stay positive but surely when explaining it all they should be slightly more realistic.

Hope ET went perfectly today Kazza, did they put one or two back in?


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya had 2 7 cells put back need to do some research tonight!! Will post some personals tonight bit rushed today!!


----------



## kazzab25

Hi everyone, just a quick updt from me! 

Had the transfer yesterday, not feeling too hopefull, had a three day transfer as out of the 5 embies 2 looked ok with seven cells, no grade given, did anyone else get a grade? One was a non starter and they are going to continue to culture the other two which were slow.

I've still got pain down by my left ovary when I laugh or sneeze and it's been 4 days since collection, did anyone else feel like this? 

I'm going through phases of feeling really positive and really low! 

Oh and guess what, dr Tom did my ec and transfer! I've only seen my dr once!!!

Does anyone know if this is not successful and you don't have any frozen embies do we get another fresh cycle on the NHS? 

Monkeyfeet, how are you? 

Key how you feeling today on Stims? I asked what we should do during the 2ww and they said avoid soft cheese, shell fish act like you are pregnant. 

Serena, not long now till testing, I'm soo excited! 

Tinkerbell, how are you Hun?


----------



## Serena80

Hello, I tried to write a reply last night but it logged me out so hoping this works!

Key - just think this time next week you could have had collection AND transfer! Glad your headaches have gone. I was a bit constipated on the sniffers & injections, could this be what's causing your bellyache? Really looking forward to hearing what they say for you on Tues. 

Tinkerbell - it is really strange why they are so overly positive. You don't want them to be too blunt or negative (like the nurse Monkeyfeet had) but also don't want to get your hopes dashed either! Hopefully your dr will be right & you'll only need the one round anyway.

Kazza - we are ICSI twins! I completely know what you mean about feeling both positive & negative. I swing from one to the other every 10 mins. I didn't have the pain in my left ovary but still felt a bit sore & periody painy after transfer. I felt better a few days after it though. I had dr Reddy for the transfer & she & the embryologist said 7 cells were very good. It's a shame the others aren't developing though. I feel sad that if this doesn't work for me the next thing is another round of ICSI. Are they paying for 2 rounds for you too?

Today I had cramps & spotting when I woke up, and slightly heavier spotting for the next 2 hours (old blood). I was really upset this morning as felt exactly like I was getting my period. But it's gone off now and the spotting's stopped so I'm trying to be more positive now. If it starts up again I think I'll test tomorrow just to know, but if not I'll wait until Tues or Wed.


----------



## kazzab25

Serena that could be a good sign, could be implantation!! Can you imagine if we have twins!!I have everything crossed for you. Did you have Ricardo the embryologist? 

Did they tell you why they didn't go to day 5? X 

I really hope this uncomfortable feeling subsides! I've been getting period like pains since taking the Suppositories.


----------



## key24

Kazza know it's really tough now, but try and stay positive and you never know just thinking it,s worked might help your body make that happen. If you Google 3day 7 cell transfer there are a ton of stories of it working. Also some really interesting stories of people having 5 day bkastocytos with no success, then 3 day transfer of 6 to 8 cells and it working! 

I reckon both you and Serena still have a great shot of it working.

Serena hope the spotting is to do with implantation and nothing else - have got absolutely everything crossed for Weds.

And we're all in the same boat that at least bromley pct pay for 2 full rounds, so if it isn't meant to be this time we've still got aanother round to make it happen.

I've just had new sofas delivered so am going to spend rest of day chillin out and wish you all bfp 's and safe early stages:coffee:.


Bring on Tues so I know when ec will be 

Take care all

Kxx


----------



## Serena80

I'm not sure of the name if our embryologist but he sounded South American- is this Riccardo? We asked why they were doing 3 day & they said because it was clear which 2 embryos were developing the best & therefore they didn't need to wait until day 5. Don't really know why they wouldn't wait for one to blast & freeze the other but he said day 3 transfer of 2 eggs would give us the greatest chance of it working so we just agreed to trust their advice. They told us they were grade 3 so you could prob ring & ask what grade yours were. Did they tell you how many cells your other ones had? 
Key's def right& try to stay positive as there are loads of success stories out there - it's just hard with every ache & twinge as it's hard not to overanalyse!
Enjoy of the sofas Key - I'm going to be stretching out too in a minute x


----------



## Serena80

Just caved & did a pregnancy test BFN. It's a bit early & you're supposed to use FMU but I still think it's probably right. I've got really bad period cramps. Will test again tomorrow morning & Wed morning to confirm though. Feeling a bit sad but not too bad but my husbands really gutted.
I'll let you know how I get on tomorrow x


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Hi all, sorry I have not commented for a while. Sad news my end, I was hospitalised in Cornwall on Thursday with suspected ectopic after my spotting turned to heavey bleeding and awful pain and cramps. Fortunately I have today had cofirmation that my hcg levels have dropped ( they continued to rise which is why they had to keep me in) so I will pass the pregnancy without need for surgical intervention. So so sad and hit me like a ton of bricks as soon as I got discharged today. Got tO try and say positive and think that it's natures way of ending something that just wasn't right. We only get one go on nhs so next one will be self funded. At the moment we jut need to come to terms with this and see how we go.

Kazza, you are pupo with twins too!! Amazing news. As the others say, sounds like your embies were of good quality and loads of success stories on 3 day transfers with 7 cells. You have every reason to be positive. Relax and enjoy and stay positive. Stress and worry is not worth it. 2ww difficult enough. I felt exceptionally bloated up until day 5 after egg collection then had all manor of twinges/ sore boobs (which disappeared about 3 days before yest date) .. Progesterone makes yOu feel odd and can send you crazy symptom spotting if you allow it.

Key, fab news about your forthcoming collection this week, so exciting and I can't wait to see you get to next stage. You have been so so patient throughout. Keep us posted on how Tuesday goes.

Serena, pls don't lose hope, it really is too early to test positive especially with afternoon wee so stay positive and keeping everything crossed for you.xxx

Wishing you all, all the luck inte world for your bfp's over the coming days and weeks.xxxxx


----------



## Serena80

I'm so sorry to hear that Monkeyfeet. That is such awful news & must have been horrendous for you. I'm so sorry x


----------



## kazzab25

Monkeyfeet, I'm so so sorry I'm thinking of you! Can't imagine how you must be feeling! Xxxx 

Serena, as you say it is still early! 

Key good luck for tues and thanks for info I'll take a look!! 

I've been feeling dodgy since egg collection!! 

I think I will see if I can find out the grade x


----------



## key24

Monkeyfeet - really really sorry to hear your news, i just can't imagine how gutted you must be feeling. I really hope that you can find a way to do another treatment at some stage and get your deserved result.

Serena - don't lose hope yet -maybe you're HCG levels just aren't high enough
Kazza - hope you start feeling back to normal soon and rest up over the next week or so

Wish the dreaded 2ww could fly by for all of you... 

Take care all

k x


----------



## Serena80

I've just got my period. I had no idea this was even possible on the progesterone. I assumed the progesterone would keep the period away until you stopped taking it but obviously not. Do you guys think I should still take the pessaries with my period or stop?


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya, the hospital expect you to still do your test on the day irrespective of a bleed so I would continue to take them. Phone guys tomorrow maybe and see what they say. 

I'm so sorry serena xxxx


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Hi Serena, 

As Kazza says, keep taking the pessaries, you don't know for sure what's happening. Give guys a call in the morning.

Thinking of you.xxxx


----------



## key24

Hi Serena- think the girls are right, you need to speak to Guys today to see what they say

Am thinking of you today

k xxx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies , how are you all feeling? been thinking of you xxxx

Good luck tomorrow key xxx 

I just heard from the embryologist none to freeze :( 

Apparently my embryos inside were grade 3 and 7 cells


----------



## Serena80

Hi Kazza, that's a shame about the embryos. Hopefully the ones inside will be the perfect ones & it won't matter in the long run. 

I've still got the bleeding which comes on & off with cramps but from reading the Guys stuff they gave me at transfer it looks like I'll just have to keep on with the pessaries until Wed. Feeling quite down but mostly because of the period pain. Almost want to get it over & done with so I can look forward to the next round & not have it hanging over my head for a day.

Monkeyfeet how are you feeling today? I can't imagine what you must be going through & feel so upset for you. The only silver lining you can take fro
it is that it worked for you, even if it wasn't to be. Hopefully your next attempt will be the one for you and your husband. Thinking of you x

Good luck tomorrow Key, hope it's good news for you x


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Oh Serena, I'm so sorry that you are going through this. It's horrible to be feeling in limbo. Lots of people do cramp and bleed in early pregnancy and go on to have a very happy and healthy pregnancy so pls don't lose faith. I am keeping everything crossed for you and thinking of you lots.xxxxx

Kazza, so sorry nothing to freeze, none of us seem to have but I'd much rather they didn't freeze for sake of it so that when they do, you know you've t great quality in the freezer. Like Serena says, you hve the best ones inside you right now so here's to hoping try are clinging in and developing nicely.

Key, best of luck for scan tomorrow! You must be so excited now. Looking forward to hearing when you have ec booked!

Afm, am doing ok. Thank you all so much for your kind comments, i really really appreciate them. I know it will get easier. We are in cornwall So making most of a couple of days by the coast relaxing before the long journey back. I have been signed off for a week so spending week with oh who is freelance and generally works away a lot but left his last piece of work when when I got admitted to Hosp. Nice to have the time together right now. We do hope to start another cycle when we can (think they will make us wait min 2mths) so will just see what happens.

xxxxx


----------



## key24

Kazza - sorry you've got none to freeze but am sure the best ones are back where they are meant to be and you wouldn't have needed them anyway!

Serena - understand where you're coming from that yuo just want it to be over one way or another so you can move one, but I am still really hoping that you get the magical bfp on Weds and this is just early pregnancy bleed. If not then they do say that the 1st ivf is a bit of a trial one anyway, so i'm sure you'll have success next time

Monkeyfeet - glad you're getting to spend a few days at the seaside enjoying the lovely UK weather!! But must be nice to just have some time with OH to relax and start to get over the horrible last few weeks. You know we're all thinking of you and sending lots of :hugs:

I'm starting to feel quite bloated and a bit sicky today (i'm hoping this is a good sign that things are developing ok!) - and will let you know how i get on tomorrow at Guys

k x


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies, 

Serena hope AF pushes off soon enough! Did you call guys? As everyone says it could be an early pregnancy bleed, I'm still keeping everything crossed! 

Monkey feet, enjoy your break away, do let us no when you can start your next cycle! Chin up chick! A fe purple of months off before starting treatment again will probably do you good! 

Key sounds like everythings going in the right direction, can't wait for tomorrows update!! 

AFM I'm feeling bit better today! I'm not sad about not having any frozen this time as long as the pct funds another fresh cycle and not a frozen one, I'm sure it is another fresh one though, as next time maybe I'll produce more eggs and get some better quality ones!


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Oh Monkeyfeet I'm so, so sorry :hugs: I can't imagine what you're going through. I'm glad you and your hubby can have a few days away together.

Sorry your period showed up before test day Serena, like the others said sometimes woman do get one during their first month (my mum still had them till she was 5 months). If it isn't good news I hope you can start another cycle soon.

Kazza, sorry to hear there were no embryos to freeze but hopefully one or even both they put back give you the result you want and we all want you to get and you don't need them anyway.

It's so strange how you girls get 2 goes under Bromley, I would have thought all SE London PCT's would be the same but I guess Greenwich don't see it worth giving couples 2 rounds :evil:


----------



## key24

Tinkerbell - it does seem really unfair that there is a difference between the funding, personally i think everyone should get 3 attempts at least! I know some regions have cut funding completely, and can't imagine how frustrating it must be for people in those areas.

Hope everyone is doing ok today. Serena - how are you feeling? Kazza -hope the wait isn't driving you too mad. BTW, when is your test date?
Monkeyfeet - hope you're still getting to chill out on a well deserved break in Cornwall.

Update from my end - appt at Guys went well and she should see 12 follicles in total, i think about 7 or 8 were really good size, rest a little small. The nurse said my womb lining is "lovely" - so guessing that's good news, i've certainly never heard it called that before!!!

Most exciting news is that i'm booked in for EC on Thurs at 11.00am. I've got to take the trigger shot tonight at 11.00pm, get tomorrow off all drugs then it all happens :happydance:

Think they've told me everything i need to do - but any advice on what i should take with me or do that they might not of told me? also when we can't eat for 6hrs before, are we allowed hot drinks like tea?

k x


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Key that is fab news! I am so sorry I thought your apt was tomorrow lost track of where I am! That is so exciting bout ec Thursday! Great number of follicles so should getsome great eggs. Advice on trigger.. I was told to take out of fridge couple of hours before injecting. Other than that, enjoy your day off meds! Day of ec is nil by mouth for 6hrs so nothing to drink either I'm afraid.

Serena, Kazza and Tinkerbell how are you all doing?xx


----------



## Serena80

Key that's great news. So transfer will be Sunday or Tuesday - brilliant! Good luck with it. I used Monkeyfeet's advice about taking the trigger out of the fridge before & it was pain free so great tip. Also as monkeyfeet said no food or drink before, so prob a good idea to take a bottle of water/ snack with you in case you feel up to it straight afterwards. Although they did bring round tea & biscuits when I was in recovery which was nice.
How are you feeling with 2 days to go?

Tinkerbell - I agree it's massively unfair that each borough has a different system, it's ridiculous. Dr tom said the governing body recommends payment for 3 attempts but obviously PCTs do what they want.

Monkeyfeet - I'm glad you get a few days at the beach to recover. Hope you're doing ok x

Kazza - how are you feeling post transfer?

Afm - I am bleeding so so heavily it's like a scene from a horror film. Also been passing lots of clots the biggest was the size of a conker so wondering if this could be an early miscarriage or if it's just due to the injections making it heavy. Either way it's horrible & I'm looking forward to it being over.


----------



## key24

Thanks for your advice - so just to be clear am i not even allowed water in the 6hrs before??

Am really excited now - it all seems so real finally!

Serena - sorry you're suffering so much with heavy bleeding, what advice have Guys given you, are you scheduled to go back in at any stage in next week or so to discuss next steps?


----------



## Serena80

No nothing not even water. With my appt at 2.30 I was told just to have a light breakfast 6 hours before - 1 slice of toast & no more than 2 glasses of water. Did they tell you to just have your normal dinner & water or do you need to get up at 4 for breakfast!?! Kazza had an early appt so will know more. 

Going to phone Guys tomorrow with test results & see what they say.


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Hi,

As Serena said, nOthing to eat or drink at all. I had a morning ec and told to eat the night before and not again. As Kazza said, got some tea
And biscuits after treatment and I ate when I got home as was ravenous!

Serena, I am so sorry, really thinking of you. Hope youre taking it easy and oh is looking after you. Def worth calling guys for some advice. I feel like you and just want it all to be over. Hope you get some advice or follow up tomorrow.xxxx

I've still not had a proper bleed since stopping progesterone which I can only assume is because beta levels not dropped to zero yet. Finally managed to speak to a nurse at guys this pm and booked for final beta hcg on Thursday and booked follow up appointment in march. Tinkerbell, confirmed that def need to self fund next treatment as we have no frozen embryos. However have been told no hold up for us to start so we can discuss it at our follow up appt. it is really odd the different pct's do different things but guess its just the way it is. 

xxx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies, 

Serena I'm sorry you having a heavy bleed, I do think you should seek advice from guys x

Monkeyfeet, thinking of you too xxxx 

Key, 12 follies! That's great how many days have you been Stimming for? Seems to have come around quickly! I was told to eat the night before and that's it no food or drink!! My appt was 9.30

Afm three days have gone by and it's been the longest three days of my life!! I've been testing out the trigger shot to make sure it's out my system as I no i will cave in early, my test date is 2/3/12, back to work tomorrow hoping it will help pass the time! All I keep doing is surfing th net for sucess stories, I'm driving myself mad!! Not feeling to hopeful, I don't no why though! 

Xxxxx


----------



## key24

Kazza i think going back to work is a good thing - hopefully it will help keep you sane! I know the internet is full of useful information but sometimes it's just too much!!! Try not to feel too down hearted - there's every chance that it can work for you 1st time. As hard as it is, try and keep positive and imagine a healthy and happy embie developing as we speak.

It does seem to have come round quick now, after being on sniffers for ever. I started gonal-f on Mon 13th and took last one yesterday pm - so only 9 days worth. But i was on 300ml so guess that must of done the trick.

Did my trigger shot at 11pm and was all fine - getting a pro at this now, perhaps a career in nursing beckons!! But couldn't sleep as kept thinking i had injections or drugs to take weirdly.

Hope your all doing ok 

kx


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks Key, 

I know you are right, been a complete emotional wreck these last two days!!!! and im only 4 days past transfer!! How i will get through the next 10 days is beyond me!!!! Work is deffinatly helping today though!!

Nine days, that is quick!!! Im really looking forward you getting through EC and ET and then you can join me in the agonising wait!! 

Monkeyfeet how are you hun? 

Serena? How are you feeling?


----------



## kazzab25

Good luck tomorrow key xxxx


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Best of luck for tomorrow Key, so excited ec finally here for you. Will be thinking of you.xx let us know how you get on.

Kazza, glad going back to work has helped today, I know I def found it a welcome distraction. Stay positive and try not to go crazy on al the websites although very much easier said than done.

Serena, hope you got some answers and advice today. Been thinking of you.xx

Afm.. Still waiting to start withdrawal bleed, really want it over. Had a lot of pain and cramps today but still nothing. Back at guys in the morning for bloods so hopefully hcg will be at zero so that will kick things off. Booked for follow up appt in 20th march, seems like an age away but just 4 weeks so something to focus on.

Night all.


----------



## Serena80

Good luck today Key!


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Key - Hope EC went well today, how are you feeling? x

Kazza - How are you? was today easier being back at work and keeping your mind occupied? x

Monkeyfeet & Serena - Hope you are both ok x

I'm just patiently awaiting ovulation day, I know it seems stupid now we know OH sperm count is so low but we still feel like we need to keep trying. Did you all continue to do so or I am just being silly even thinking there is any kind of chance?
I started my Mucinex this cycle to thin my CM and OH is on vitamins and wellman since he found out his count was low (so about 7 weeks) and we just feel like we cant give up trying until we get our appointment for ICSI.

Had a letter from Guy's today which is just a copy of the letter they sent to my Cystic fibrosis consultant & GP. I'm slightly confussed though because at our appointment last week we were told OH's count was low but motility and morphology were normal but this letter says his total motility was 27% but isn't that bad?
Also found out (via this letter) I need to have an anaesthetic review before starting treatment which I'm guessing is due to having CF.


----------



## key24

Evening all! Ec went fine today - got to say Guys seem pretty organised when it counts & facilities are great. Onto important stuff they collected 12 eggs which I'm really excited about and oh's mobility was at 70 odd % highest its ever been before is 40 's I think - so obviously very little alcohol and vitamins is good. Morphology still low which is why we're having icsi but was happy with rest.

So just got to wait til tomorrow to hear how many fertilized - the more the better but always had in my head that if we got 5 I'd be happy & hopefully that's possible.

Didn't react badly to medication but still have tummy ache like period pain that hasn't gone yet, but am hoping doesn't,t get worse when suppository wears off!

Kazza - hope work is making time go quicker.
Serena how you doing, heard any useful updates from guys?
Monkeyfeet - sorry to be wishing that af hurries but so you can move on & bring on the 20th march, it will come round really quick.

Tinkerbell we kept trynig up until ivf but I did away with all ovulation kits etc, in the end it was too much pressure when our natural chances we,really pretty low. But we,ve been told by docs a couple of times about people getting pregnant whilst waiting for icsi so you never know!

That's it from me - am making the most of the oh cooking for me whilst I chill on sofa :)

will update tomorrow once I know how many fertilized 

Kxx


----------



## Serena80

key that's brilliant news! 12 is such a good number you must be really happy. hopefully loads will fertilise and it'll work really well for you.
and now you're officially a member of the bum tablet crew! Let us know how you get on tomorrow, we'll all be keeping our fingers crossed for you.

Kazza - how you getting on?

Monkeyfeet - I feel for you waiting around for something horrible, do you know what your progesterone levels are now?

Tinkerbell - I don't think you should ever stop trying as you hear so many stories of natural BFPs when least expected x

AFM - still bleeding loads! rang ACU yesterday but they didn't call back. My husband rang again today at lunch and they called me this afternoon. They said often people get their period a few days before test date, I said I wish I'd been warned about this as obviously it worried me. she didn't say much about that, just said she was sorry it hadn't worked & if I kept bleeding this much over the next couple of days to ring them. Booked in for an appt next Thursday to discuss next steps. Been talking to my husband about it and we think if it doesn't work this time we wont try anymore as if we end up adopting (which is something we're both happy to do) we would rather save the money to put towards that. still, one more chance before that happens!


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies! 

Key 12 is a great number and congrats about oh motility! Same as us, everything gone up but morph still low! Really looking forwardvto tomorrow's update! 

Monkeyfeet, deffo helped being back at work but still going out my mind! How are you feeling! 20th will certainly fly around! 

Tinkerbell we just binned off the ovulation kits like key and just enjoyed sex! As to be honest it and become a bit of a chore having to do the deed at the right time! I didn't have anaesthetic review so guessing it must be due to you cf ? 

Serena, we were talking about what we will do if this fails we might go down the adoption route too, just such a massive thing ti have to consider! Even If we are lucky enough to have one we will adopt the second no question! 

I hope your feeling better soon, would have been nice to be prepared for the af know one mentioned that to us either!


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Key - Glad EC went well and glad the got a good number of eggs. Will be thinking of you and keeping everything crossed that plenty fertilise :flower: 

Glad you're not in to much pain either, how did you find the whole EC process? not looking forward to joining you ladies in the bum tablet club :haha: :blush:

Serena - Hope the bleeding calms down soon. It's rubbish they didn't tell you getting your period before test day was possible, I had read about this myself a few times and I really would of expected that it been one of the first things they mention.


Glad to hear you all carried on trying too and don't think im being stupid for even thinking it's worth it, OH doesn't want to just give up and wants us to continue trying every month until our appointments are sorted as he praying by some kind of miracle (and taking wellamn, vitamins etc) his count may just increase and I get pregnant as he hates the thought of me having to go through ICSI.
To be honest I binned the OV sticks quite a few months back, they were so hard work just having to remember to hold your wee for so long, do so many each day plus I never did get a true positive with them and my cycle is pretty regular so I knew I ovulate one of 2 days so ditched them.


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Key, 12 eggs is fab! So excited for you. Looking forward to hearing your update in the morning. Glad you feeling ok. And as Serena says 'welcome to the bum club' !! Made me laugh out loud! So, Sunday earliest for et, tues for a blast! Can't wait. Rest up and take the next few database easy.xx

Tinkerbell, we too ditched the ovulation tests etc but been told not possible for us to conceive naturally but having a go can do no harm! As Kazza says, just takes some pressure off. Hope you're doing ok and that the time is moving quickly for you in right direction.xx

Serena, sound like guys were hideously uncompassionate and useless. I'm so sorry but at same time, pleased you are booked to see them withing the week for follow up. My dad always says to me , and first time it knocked me for six, but he stands by the fact 'it's not the end of the world if you can't have chldren' .. A d although initially it really feels it is. We still have each other and there are always options and whatever will be, will be ok.

Kazza, how are you doing back at work? Hope it's getting easier.xxx

Had my beta results this pm and frustratingly still pregnant although getting closer.. Hcg now 22 and prog 2! Nearly where I need to be.xxx


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Sorry.. Last nights post looks like I wrote it with my eyes closed and missed every key on the keyboard! 

Serena, how that paragraph should have read was that I totally agree with you, we will have one more go too, and everything crossed in the world that it works out for us all, but as you say, worst case, there are other options. we've got to stay positive though, we are all young ( I love the fact I'm now considered young (obviously in fertility context only) but I'll take that!), with young eggs and therefore stand a bloomin good chance of getting the bfp's we want en route somewhere. Hope the bleeding stops soon and that you start to feel back on track.

Xx


----------



## key24

Just heard from guys - out of 12 there were 4 immature and 2 empty shells so they only injected 6. But the good news is that 5 of them fertilized! Booked in for transfers 12.50 on Sunday unless we make it to day 5. Just want sunday to come round know so I can find out how many of the 5 make it!

Monkeyfeet so glad that your levels are falling and nearly at af, can't imagine how much you just want to be able to move on at moment.

Re number of ivf cycles etc I think I'd like to give it 3 goes in all and then call it quits if it doesn't work and explore the other options. My bro & SIL had ivf about 12 years ago and it was on the third attempt that it worked and gave them lovely twins who are now growing into fantastic teenage girls - so i think I'd always have that nagging feeling if I stop Ted after second. Although am really hoping the 1st one does the trick of course!!!

Tinkerbell the ec was OK - hate to admit it but bum pain killer wasn't really too much of a problem. Not loving the pessaries so much once the "wax dissolves as the nurse put it.

Really a lot better today not too sore at all. Going take it easy for next few days - have accupunture on Sat and Mon as a pre and post transfer and then let the wwaiting begin

Kxx


----------



## kazzab25

Same Number as me Key!!! Good luck!!!!!!!!!

Monkeyfeet, sorry to hear that your still having to suffer xx 

Serena, do keep in contact re your appt, its been so nice going through this with you girls, and what ever the outcome for us all id like to think we can all still be there to talk about this whole process with each other xx 

Tinkerbell, of course we dont think you stupid!! The thought has crossed my mind about giving up many a time!! Little baby miracles happen all the time!! Keep that chin up x


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Key that's great news! The number you had your heart set on too! Safely in the lab doing their thing. So excited for you.xx

I agree Kazza, really ha e liked having all of you girls on here to talk to and follow your journeys. I plan to stick around if that's ok! Would be nice to all stay in touch on here.xx


----------



## kazzab25

Me too xxxx


----------



## key24

Me three! Has been great sharing this journey with you ladies and hopefully we'll go on to share bfP's and successful pregnancies t

After the ec did any of you feel like you are bruised internally around stomach area? Sure it's pretty normal but hurts when I moved too muh or cough?

Looking forward to tomorrow will f course let you know how I get on
In the meantime enjoy the beautiful sunshine kxx


----------



## kazzab25

I had exactly that and it lasted about 1 week! 

Wish I was in the sun, I'm stuck at work!!!!


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Good luck for today Key! Thinking of you.xx


----------



## kazzab25

Good luck today key! Can't wait for the update!! 

AFM eight days after transfer bfn! Not feeling hopeful!


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Stay positive Kazza, it is too early to test, I only got a faint bfp at 8dp5dt. Chin up and try to distract yourself til Friday.xx

Look forward to your update Key!

Serena, hoping you're doing ok and things are starting to get better for you.xx


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks monkey feet! I'll try!! How you feeling hun?


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Am ok, nature still not taken its course yet though which is really getting me down. Dreading going back to work tomorrow but hopefully will be a good distraction.


----------



## Serena80

Morning!

Key- good luck today, hope it goes well for you. I had similar pain to you & Kazza which went off about 3/ 4 days after transfer. Think I was just a bit bruised from the collection. Let us know how it goes - such a weird & exciting experience seeing them go in x

Kazza - it's early to test so don't lose hope, it can easily turn into a BFP in the next week. Do you have any symptoms?

Monkeyfeet - I really feel for you, it must be bad waiting for something so horrible. I hope you're ok x

Afm I have been so busy at work as my College has Ofsted inspection this week & everyone has lots their minds! I had heavy bleeding for 5 days but it's finally stopped, thank god! Feeling quite positive about the next try but have been enjoying the wine! 

Hope you're all enjoying the sunny weekend x


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

You are so stoic Serena, I admire your 'pick yourself up, dust yourself down' attitude. Glad you are feeling a lot better, bleeding stopped and feeling positive, as you should be, re next try. I too have enjoyed the odd glass of wine last couple of days and hoping work distraction also helps me.
Odd question, you dont work for lambeth college do you?


----------



## Serena80

Thanks Monkeyfeet, that's really nice of you to say that. I think both me & my husband are feeling positive about next try & also about adoption if it doesn't work. I'm interested to see on Thurs when they'll say we can try again. 

I work at Lewisham. Is Lambeth being inspected too? Our competition!


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

From when I spoke to them last week try suggested they just wait for cycle to return to normal to start again so fingers crossed if you felt ready you could start next cycle. So glad they are seeing you so quickly for follow up as you have not really had any medical advice at all and have been left to fend for self. Everything crossed for you that you get good advice and news at spot next week.

Lambeth were inspected last week too. I don't work at the college but in fe recruitment. Hope te inspection went well. I know it can be a very stressful time.xx

Key, how did you get on?


----------



## key24

Afternoon all! Well we got woken up about 8.15 by Guys with them saying that all enbies are developing well so they want to go to day 5. I was a bit dozy but did managed to ask what happens if they don't make it but they said at that stage they should be able to tell the most developed and use those. So it is Tues morning now - which works out well and means that we've been able to enjoy sunshine going 4 country walk and pub lunch.

Kazza -it could easily be too early to test yet, so plus don,t lose hope.

Serena - sounds like you're doing good and can't wait to hear how you get on Thurs hopefully it's good news and you can start soon. Plus this time they might have better insight and adjust treatment slightly to get BFP. Must be such a relief that the bleeding has stopted as that sounded awful and i really felt for you.

Monkeyfeet sorry your levels haven't dropted completely yet really hope this happens asap and then bring on 20th march, when hopefully you can try again too

AM bit jealous of you ladies able to have a drink but you completely deserve it - just make sure you have 1 or 2 for me pls :)

Kx


----------



## key24

Nearly forgot to ask - did anyone else get a bit constipated on the pessaries? Don't want too lower tone but am trying to work out what's causing it!!!


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

That is fab news key!! You must be very excited and very nice too tht you have got to enjoy today without a hospital trip. 
After egg collection it was about 5 days before I could go to the toilet!! Think it was more likely the bum pessary rather than the progesterone as it ease up free those 5 days. Fingers crossed it will for you too in next day or do. I also had acupuncture night before et and when I woke up on et day I felt so much better, all the soreness and ovary swelling/ discomfort had gone (and was end of constipation!) who knows whether it was related.

Enjoy rest of your weekend.xx


----------



## key24

Ah yes the blasted bum tablets that would make more sense!

k x


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Kazza - sorry it was a BFP but as the others have said it is only 8DPT so still really early, will you continue to test everyday until official test day?
A friend of mine has just had IUI and only got the faintest +ive at 8days and that it likely to be twins so I'd say give it another couple of days, though I imagine it's really tough not to cave. x

Monkeyfeet- Sorry to hear mother nature still hasn't done as it should, it must be making it so much harder and difficult for you :hugs: x

Serena - Glad the bleeding has finally stopped and that you are feeling positive for the next try x

Key - Glad you was able to have a nice day with your OH in the sunshine. Thats good news isn't it that you are having a 5DT? I'm sure from the things you ladies have said and what I read in the booklet Guy's gave me 5DT is slightly better than 3DT. Good luck for tuesday x


----------



## Serena80

Key - that's brilliant news. You must be really happy that all of them are doing so well. And to think the doctors said at first that you might not be a great candidate! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you & Kazza x the nurse said to me after collection that the pessaries may cause constipation & to drink 3 litres of water per day to help this. I didn't have it though.

Monkeyfeet - our inspection is this week starting tomorrow which is why everyone was running around like headless chickens last week. We won't tell the inspectors that of course!
Are you back at the hospital tomorrow for more bloodtests? Do you know why your follow up appt is such a long time away?

Tinkerbell - thanks for the kind words!

I've spent the day researching into adoption. It's really interesting & yet another long process but sounds really rewarding. My husband and I have been getting quite excited about it. Obviously we'll see what happens with ICSI round 2 first but its good to start researching now as might be our next step. Ive applied for information packs from various local authorities & Barnados. We'd applied for an info pack from Bromley last year & think we've decided that it isn't really the agency for us. They predominantly want to house children older than 6 & make it clear if you want children younger than 6 it will be a long wait. Just thought I'd share this as some of you may be considering as an alternative or addition to our future BFPs!


----------



## key24

Serena i think adoption is a great option, what can be better than giving a child a home. It is definately something we would consider if ivf doesn't work at all, or even for child number 2 if it does.

2 quick questions :
did anyone go to ET alone? Not sure OH can take another day off at short notice, so think i'll be going it alone tomorrow. I'm not worried about that, but just wondered if it is recommended that they are there?

Also i've been trying to fight a cold for last 36hrs or so and seem to losing my voice - do you think this will affect my chances of BFP???

Hope you're having a happy monday - and Monkeyfeet 1st day back at work is not too bad!

k x


----------



## kazzab25

Key - Firstly congrats on 5 dt Sooo pleased for you!! ET is easy peasy its like having a smear so no probs at all, the only thing id say is it was really nice to see the Embies released back into you, your OH might want to see it too? But if he doesnt mind i would say you will be fine!! I dont think a cold will make a difference to BFP or BFN but you can ask the dr. Im sure it will be fine. 

Serena thanks for the information, i think i might start looking into it aswell. If we are lucky to have one of our own we will adopt the second! 

I too admire your positivity!! I have to say im feel quite sorry for myself at the moment!!!! God knows what i will be like come friday!! Im not going to test again now though as i still have the smallest amount of hope. 

My step mum works in Lewisham college too!! 

Good luck for thursday, hope you can start again soon! 

Monkeyfeet, sorry mother nature is being cruel to you, i hope work is a good distraction for you xx 

AFM im not testing anymore, i dont have symptoms, not that im worried about that as loads of people dont get any symptoms but I dont think this time is for me, just a bit upset that guys made things sound so great and its not that rosy! Sorry for the downer! :(


----------



## Serena80

Hello,

Don't be down Kazza - it is so so early to test and you have 5 days before they even recommend you test so a lot can change! and as you say lots of people don't have symptoms anyway. I felt quite down last week but even if it doesn't work this time we will be able to learn from it and improve it for the next round hopefully. I definitely think Guys being so overly optimistic is a big flaw and causes unneccessary disappointment.

Key - my answer would be exactly the same as Kazza's - your OH doesn't need to be there but it's quite an experience seeing the embryo's being put in and I know (despite it not working!) that my husband wouldn't have wanted to miss it.

I am glad you don't think me mentioning adoption is being too negative about IVF. I think for me it is good to know more about my options as it will put less pressure on me for our next round of ICSI and will mean if it's negative i'll have to get over the sadness about not being able to have my own children, but will also be able to get excited about moving on to the adoption process. although they insist you wait 6 months after completing IVF to get to the main stages of adoption! more waiting! you can start all the initial research part, choose the best adoption agency for you & attend open evenings in the 6 months though. The more I read about it the more I feel this is what I want to do, and of course i'm still going to continue with this round of ICSI but I think if it doesn't work I wont be heartbroken x


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya 

Thanks serena, i do have a little hope!! So fingers crossed!! 

You are so upbeat its so lovely to see!! Such a shame they make you wait 6 months before going on for adoption!! Everything is all waiting waiting waiting!! 

I wonder how long the process is from putting in the applicaltion to having a child?


----------



## kazzab25

Good luck today key xxx


----------



## Serena80

Good luck today Key, I was going to say 'have a blast' but it's the worst joke in the world.

Did you test today Kazza?


----------



## key24

Serena love the joke!!

Am back home now after ET - They transferred a blastocyst that they said looked really good so that was great news. They said chances of bfp now 40 to 50% - so just down to luck now. Feel a little bit like it's a game of roulette or something!

From the other 4 embies - 1 stopted at day 3, another reached blastocyst but started to degenerate this morning, 1 is early blast and 1 a morula. So we've got to wait until tomorrow to see if early blast and modular are suitable for freezing (everything crossed)

Am taking it easy today, mostly on the sofa I think, then probably back to normal tomorrow. I've got acupunture again tonight to hopefully help with implantation.

Am feeling really hopeful but just got to keep myself busy until test date on 10th.

Enough about me - how are you guys doing?
Monkeyfeet hopefully good news your end?
Kazza - are you leaving testing til Friday?
Serena - is your guys meeting Thurs?
Tinkerbell - still got my fingers crossed for natural bfp for you

K xx


----------



## kazzab25

Serena!! That was funny!!!!! 

Key, that is such fab news hun, well done and take it easy!! 

AFM - Not testing again till friday x


----------



## Serena80

Great news Key, that's also great about the potential frosties. You must be so pleased. Lots of rest now! Are you going away at all to get your mind off of things? Yes my appt is Thursday afternoon x

Kazza - Good idea to not test if you've got the willpower! I hope you're not feeling too negative about the earlier test as everyone's different and you might get your BFP nearer the official test date x

Monkeyfeet - I hope you're doing ok x


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Hey all,

Key - what amazing news! I am so excited for you.. And looks like you could well end up with some frozen too! Rest up and take it easy and as the girls say, try to distract yourself for the two weeks. I have everything crossed for you.xxx

Kazza, really hope youre feeling a bit brighter today, I too have had some really down days and it's def an emotional roller coaster but you have everything to be positive for, that bfp could be just 3 days away and Sunday really was very early to test. Chin up and keep busy and here's to hoping Friday arrives in no time!xx

Serena.. Loving the joke!!! Made me laugh


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Hey all,

Key - what amazing news! I am so excited for you.. And looks like you could well end up with some frozen too! Rest up and take it easy and as the girls say, try to distract yourself for the two weeks. I have everything crossed for you.xxx

Kazza, really hope youre feeling a bit brighter today, I too have had some really down days and it's def an emotional roller coaster but you have everything to be positive for, that bfp could be just 3 days away and Sunday really was very early to test. Chin up and keep busy and here's to hoping Friday arrives in no time!xx

Serena.. Loving the joke!!! Made me laugh out loud like kazza's bum comment!! The adoption info is really interesting and def something oh and I will talk about. Good luck for your appt tomorrow, let us know what they say. Hope the ofsted is going well too. 

Tinkerbell, how are you doing?

Afm, still no signs of movement! Back at work though which is so hectic it's totally distracted me to the point not even had time to call guys hut hopefully will tomorrow if still no signs of a bleed. Serena, not sure why my appt so far ahead, thy said 20th was earliest they can see me but might ask again tomorrow. Emotionally feeling 100 times better than last week and think that everything happens for reason and it just wasn't meant to be this time round. Feelinh positive for next try and just keen to get strted again!


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Sorry Serena, meant good luck Thursday not tomorrow.. !


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Key - thats fantastic news, so glad it all went well. Hope you have plenty of time to relax over the next couple of weeks and will be keeping everything crossed for you xx

Kazza- you're doing so well not to test again, I think i'd be going crazy and the temptation would get the better off me so I really admire your strength. Keeping you in my thoughts and hoping that friday you will have the best news ever :) xx

afm- well ovulation was yesterday so as unlikely as it is in 2 weeks time I could have some good news but im trying not to get my hopes up after I've had them dashed every month for the past 16 cycles and now the Dr's have told us its extremely unlikely but we're not just going to give up as I know it doesn't meant it's impossible.
It will be 2 weeks tomorrow since our appointment at Guy's, do you think it's too soon to ring our PCT and check they have recieved the paperwork and ask how long it takes them to procsess it?


----------



## kazzab25

I called after a week tinkerbell! I'm not very patient though and I found out that the paperwork wasn't received! 

I'm finding it easy not to test now as I feel I know the answer!


----------



## key24

Tinkerbell - call the pct today, as i waited two weeks and they hadn't received anything so turned out to be a waste of time!

thanks all for your kind messages - i am trying to relaxing although i have got a couple of major projects on at the moment, and it is my own business, so unfortunately can't relax as much as i would like.

k x


----------



## key24

Guys are going to freeze 2 blasts :)

It's such good news after our first meeting where there were pretty pessimistic about my egg situtation. Just sorry that it was the other way round for your ladies and they were a bit too opmistic to start with.

also don't know if the acupunture has made a big difference to the quality? It's difficult to say as we will never know what they would have been like without it, but i do feel like it has made a difference.

k x


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Oh Key that is wonderful news but fingers crossed it won't matter because they won't even need to use them x

Well, I rang Greenwich who gave me a different number I needed to ring to somewhere else and the name of someone to speak to who wasn't in today. Spoke to someone else who didn't seem to know really what she was doing, asked me about 4 times what it was for and couldn't find anything from Guys for me.
Called Guys spoke to someone and after being on hold for about 5 minutes was told all the paperwork is there but nothing has been sent off yet, asked her long it is before its sent off and got no straight answer :evil:](*,) she asked me if I had been invited to the open evening yet which I haven't and she said the next one in on the 7th March, so I asked do we need to go to that then before and the application is sent off and she said no, if you haven't heard from us with an invite by Monday call back, goodbye and put the phone down. Now I have no idea what's going on :cry: why the bloody hell is my application just sitting there and not being sent off? When will they send it? I know we're going away in April and won't be back till mid May so can't start anything before but I wanted it all ready so that we could perhaps start as soo as we got back.

Now I have no idea how much longer they will just leave our application sitting there before sending it off, what if our blood tests we had came back with something wrong? I just don't know what to think.


----------



## key24

Tinkerbell - don't panic about a problem with blood tests of anything, it just sounds like Guys being completely inefficient with paperwork!!

You just need to make sure you keep on top of them and that is gets to the PCT. On the bright side you don't want to start until May anyway - so that should give them plenty of time to get their act together!!!

They are honestly better at the treatment part than the paperwork part!

k x


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Thanks Key, I just feel a bit in limbo now as I don't know if I should call back again next week to ask idiots been sent yet, will this give them a push up the bum to email it to the PCT or will it just conti ue to sit there till someone realises its been there for weeks and not been sent or will no one even notice and make sure it is sent off.
Sorry for rambling on about paperwork when you ladies are going through a much more stressful worries buti just don't understand why it's been 2 weeks and hasn't been sent and the lady I spoke to didn't even reassure me she'd get it sorted and make sure it's sent off, infact she was rather rude just hanging up like that I thought :(


----------



## kazzab25

Key fantastic news about your frosties!!! Soon pleased for you! 

Tinkerbell! Every stage is stressfull! I stressed over the application! Surely of guys have your paperwork that means the pct has sent it?? And guys have it so that's all good news! Make sure you call Monday!


----------



## Tinkerbell3

kazzab25 said:


> Key fantastic news about your frosties!!! Soon pleased for you!
> 
> Tinkerbell! Every stage is stressfull! I stressed over the application! Surely of guys have your paperwork that means the pct has sent it?? And guys have it so that's all good news! Make sure you call Monday!

Guys reproductive medicine team have the paperwork because that's where we filled it in and gave it back to during our appointment a couple of weeks back, by the sounds of it they haven't done anything with it since and are just sitting around like lemons letting it collect dust :growlmad:


----------



## key24

Good luck for your appointment today Serena - i hope you get some useful information from Guys about next steps.

k x


----------



## kazzab25

Good luck serena xxx


----------



## Serena80

Thanks guys, will let you know what they say x

Key - great news about the 2 embryos. Maybe the acupuncture did the trick?! Or maybe the larger doses of gonal f?! Can't wait to hear the results from your 2ww x

Kazza - 1 more day! I think you're going to have a BFP. By this time for me I was in full heavy period swing so I'm hoping the fact you haven't got this means you're pregnant x


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya, hope today went well serena! 

Thanks for your positivity! I'm not convinced! One more sleep to go!!!


----------



## kazzab25

Ps had bad cramps this morning but nothing now maybe the witch is in her way!!


----------



## key24

Kazza really hoping AF isn't on way and have everything crossed and double crossed for your BFP!


----------



## kazzab25

Thank you x


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Great news key about the frozen embies!! Amazing news. Fingers crossed.xx

Serena, how did you get on today?

Kazza... 1 more sleep. I am so excited for you. Have everything crossed and will e thinking of you.xx

Tinkerbell, what a nightmare, guys are rubbish with paperwork. Keep on top often though and you will be fine. As Kazza says, every stage is stressful but they are very good at the actual treatment part. Here's hoping you hear soon.xx


----------



## Serena80

Kazza - cramps might be a good sign! Maybe it's BFP on it's way & not the witch?

Key - how are you feeling? I've got a really good feeling about this for you & think it'll be first time lucky x

Monkeyfeet - how's it going for you? Has it started to progress?

Tinkerbell - hope you hear back soon & are booked on to the info evening next week x

The hosp went ok. They said everything went well last round it just didn't work out so they're going to do the same thing next round as last (eg same level of gonal f etc). They said because we seemed so calm & together we could start again when we wanted, so we'll start again from my next period. They were annoyingly optimistic again & said that everything looked so good for us that really it's a case of 'when' rather than 'if' it works for us. I pointed out that in fact that's not true as we only get one more go at this so 'if' it doesn't work this time then it's never going to happen. She said Bromley is one of the best PCTs as they pay for 2, and I agreed but said it's still not a case of 'when' for us unless we had limitless money & time to go through round after round of treatment. She said to stay positive but it's quite hard when they don't seem to live on the real world & pretend everything's going to be fine when it clearly isn't. Sorry for sounding so stresy but it is reallyannoying to be made to feel if we were willing to pay thousands we would be able to get our child but because we don't have the money we can't. Rant over. Having a bad day. I've randomly started bleeding again & not sure what to make of it. My husband's gone away for the weekend & I'm just feeling a bit jaded by everything x hope you don't mind me sharing x


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Oh Serena, totally appreciate why you feel so frustrated. I totally understand what you're saying. I don't think you can understand unless you know it first hand and yes, you can try forever if you have bottomless pit of cash but that def doesn't apply to many. We hve to pay for our next round and fortunately because we have known for so long that it's an option we have managed to put aside some money but it's not something we can afford to do again if it doesn't work next time. Argh! 
So sorry you are also on your own and bleeding again. No one explains these things or advises what to expect which makes it so upsetting. Rest up and take it easy and hope you start to feel brighter soon.
On the good side, you can start on your next cycle which at lest reduces the waiting game.
Thinking if you lots and don't apologise for sharing, that's what we're here for.xx


----------



## kazzab25

I second monkeyfeets comments! Excellent news that you can start again so soon though! Did you see the dr or the nurse? 

I Italy agree with what you said to them! They are too optimistic! You kinda get your hopes up! 

Key I have a good feeling for you too! 

Tinkerbell, hope you hear from guys soon

Monkeyfeet how you doing Hun? 

Afm I'm prepared for bfn but don't think oh is! Im not positive about ths one at all!


----------



## kazzab25

It's negative :(


----------



## Serena80

Oh Kazza, i'm so sorry.

I hope you and your OH are ok x


----------



## vesper21

Hi ladies

Just wanted to pop on to say sorry to Kazza, Serena and Monkeyfeet. :hugs:

Monkeyfeet - so sorry hun. Are guys monitoring you to make sure your HCG is dropping? Will you do another cycle at guys?

Serena - your plans for adoption are truly inspiring. And lucky your PCT covers more than one cycle. Would you consider doing a cycle privately? 

Kazza - be kind to yourself :hugs: Does your PCT also cover more than one cycle?

I have to say how annoyed I am for the two of you; Guys take a one fits all approach for everyone, which is wrong. I'm so glad I didn't cycle with Guys again, because compared to my next clinic they were completely useless. You both did the long protocol, which, based on research, doesn't work for ladies with PCOS (google PCOS and best IVF protocol or PCOS and antagonist protocol). I'm not completely knocking Guys, but they're success rate is half of other clinics' rates, which is telling. I understand if your PCT is going to cover more than one cycle, but Serena, if I were you I would insist they change your protocol.

Sorry if I'm overstepping the mark; I just want to share what I've discovered and of course want you all to have a little baby. And from what I've learned (I've been to 3 IVF clinics now) down-regging doesn't work for our bodies about 95% of the time. I toyed doing another cycle with Guys as I felt so comfortable there, and the people were nice. But I can't tell you how pleased I was when I moved. Lister told me that on a scale of 1-10, the difficulty of getting me pg was around 2-3. This filled me with a lot of confidence... Of course, you have to do what's best for you. You're both young, and this journey really takes it out of you, but strengthens you as a person.

Key - great about the frozen embies. And hope the 2ww isn't too frustrating :)

AFM - I m/c a couple of weeks ago, just waiting from HcG to get down to 0 so I can get going again. The clinic is monitoring me closely, with calls from my IVF consultant each week to talk about progress and next steps. I think we'll be doing a FET this time, to make it easier on my body. 

All the best ladies, wishing you all lost of luck and baby dust in your next steps!


----------



## key24

Kaaza - so sorry it wasn't good news hun. I know you were preparing yourself for that outcome but sure it does not make it any easier whatsoever. I hope you + OH are doing ok and can just take it easy to take it all in over the weekend.

Serena - on the bright side i'm glad you're able to try again so quickly, but completely get what you're saying about Guys. Things are equally really tight for us at the moment and could only just afford the £500 i've spent on acuputure never mind all the money an IVF cycle costs! I just really hope you get the BFP you deserve this time.

Well that goes for all you lovely ladies - i'm really hopeing that second time lucky for you all, i can tell your all gonna be fantastic mums :)

I don't think Guys or people in general understand that we all don't have unlimited amount of money to spend trying to get pregnant, something that "normal" (i.e not fertilitilty chanllenged!!) people do easily and for free - AHHHHH!!! There you go the rants must be catching!

Vesper - don't know what to say, i'm just so upset for you that you've suffered another m/c - but am really glad that your happy with your clinic and you've got trust in them. I really hope the next one is the successful attempt.

Thanks for all your support and hopefully it will work for us this time - i just wish we all could have got our BFP's and go on to have successful pregnancies at the same time. I haven't had any symptoms although have quite sore boobs, but i get that really badly each AF so could be a sign of that. Been trying to take it easy but things are pretty stressful work wise and i've just helped do our office move today, but trying to do very little lifting!!

take care all

k xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya 

Feeling a little better ths afternoon, ths morning even tho iwas prepared, it still hit me hard! My oh was devastated which made me feel worse, I somehow feel like I've failed him! 

Vesper sorry to hear of your loss! I think I'll mention the short protocol with guys see what they say, we get one more NHS funded cycle, hoping this time for some frosties because then if that fails its cheaper to do a frozen cycle than fresh, hoping they send me two more lots of meds as then I'll have some spare for next time to! Another way to save money! 

I have my follow up on April 3rd but upset that it's a month away but maybe tht will o me some good, thinks I will join the gym to take my mind off things and lose some weight, I don't have much to lose about a stone! 

Key, hope your coping ok with the tww! The 10th will fly by! 

Monkeyfeet how are you?


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Oh Kazza, I am so sorry. Really thinking of you.xx Take the weekend to really enjoy time with oh and to support each other and talk it through and as difficult as it is, try and focus on 3rd April. Xx

Vesper, I dont know what to say, so so sorry for your loss. I hope your levels drop soon as appreciate how you just want closure to move on. Wishing you every success with your next round. You really deserve the break.xx

Serena, hope you are doing ok without oh and have stopped bleeding now and have a relaxing weekend.xx

Key, hope you're doing ok and keeping occupied. Just a week to go now and keeping everything crossed for you.Xx

Afm, think I have just this eve started to bleed, so hoping the end is in sight and that we can focus on next stage. We planned to go with guys again but may look into our options given we have to pay either way, might be worth us looking at other clinics I guess. Not sure, will have to give it some thought over coming weeks.


----------



## key24

Monkeyfeet hope this is af and it means you can start to put this first cycle behind you and move on. Maybe it is worth finding out about other options, the only other one I,be heard of is lister. - but don,t know what it,s like.

Hope everyone is doing OK

K x


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Oh Kazza im so, so sorry the teat was negative :hugs: to your and your hubby xx

Key, how are you feeling? One more week till test day, its going quite quick. Sending lots of :dust: your way xx

Got a letter from Guys today, now this was sent yesterday so they surely must have known when i rang them but didnt tell me for some reason. Its to confirm we got our funding approved for one cycle, invite to the information evening next week and also our first appointment with them will be 26th March. Im now feeling extremely nervous about it all for some silly reason but glad its all moving forward.


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya 

Tinkerbell, your bound to feel nervous! It's such a big thing!! All systems go from hear Hun!! 

Key how you feeling? 

Serena how's things for you? 

Monkeyfeet, hope this is the start of putting all the sadness of the last few weeks to bed, and you can start looking to the future! 

Afm af arrived today! As soon as I stopped the peseries ! Just want to hurry up and start again! I'm feeling a little better today but I can't stop worrying about the what ifs ! Sorry to bring everyone down but I'm so scared of what the future holds! All I want is a family of my own! :(


----------



## key24

Tinkerbell -glad guys finally got thier act together and you've received the paperwork. I felt the same as you - really excited about progressing, but also a bit nervous as it all becomes a reality. I think that is completely natural and the feeling the whole way through this process - but at least you've got us to share your worries with :thumbup:

Kazza - glad AF has arrived but really sorry to hear your feeling down. Again i am sure this is all part of the ups and downs of the whole process and they say you should allow yourself time to feel down and grieve if that's what you need. Don't ever feel bad or apologise for it!

And you're going to be starting a completely fresh cycle where there is no reason why it can't work for you this time. I know i'll be having everything crossed for you all from day one!!!

From my end am starting to get a bit bored of the wait and am thinking i might test on Tues am just to see what happens!! I know it's early but am guessing the trigger is out so if it's positive should be good news and if negative then i am testing early so doesn't mean it won't turn positive. Not sure it makes sense but it does in my head!!!!

k xx


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Hi Kazza, that's totally understandable to go through all of those emotions. As hard as it sounds, try not to worry too much ad focus in staying positive. You have another go at it and the appt in a few weeks will be to look at the cycle and make any necessary adjustments to get the best results. Thinking of you.

Unfortunately it turned out what I thought was the start of af actually seems to have jut been a little bit of spotting.. You'd think I'd know better now after that nasty nurse bit my head off last time!! Hey go... Sure it'll be along when it's ready. Feeling a lot more chilled out about it as know there is nothing I can do to speed it up.

Hope you're all enjoying your weekends.x


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

We must have posed same time key! Sorry that you're finding the 2ww difficult. The weekends are definitely the hardest. As soon as you get back into work as a distraction, I bet the week will fly by. X


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya 

Thanks ladies! 

Monkey feet, glad your feeling more chilled out! If you don't bleed soon what will happen? 

Key, that's the attitude I had, I still get some hope even after seeing my bfn but next time I do think I will try and wait!!


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya 

Thanks ladies! 

Monkey feet, glad your feeling more chilled out! If you don't bleed soon what will happen? 

Key, that's the attitude I had, I still get some hope even after seeing my bfn but next time I do think I will try and wait!!


----------



## Serena80

Hello,

Sorry for not getting on the forum for a while, suddenly my life has become ridiculously busy! 

Monkeyfeet - thank you so much for the lovely message you sent me last week, it was so touching & really helped me to not be so blue. I hope you're doing ok, I can't believe how long this is taking. Glad you're chilled out about it, I would find it really frustrating. Hope your OH is ok too.

Key - not long now! I'll be checking the site first thing tomorrow to see if you tested. Fingers crossed for BFP!

Tinkerbell - good luck for the 26th. It all starts moving quite quickly from your first appt. they will prob ask you to start from day 1 of your next period after the 26th - do you have any idea when it might be? 

Vesper - so sorry to hear about youu miscarriage. It's so awful and you've already been through so much. I really hope you're ok. Thanks for the advice about the long/short protocol. I have a very mild case of PCOS (one of my ovaries isn't PC and one has the minimum no. of cysts to count as PCOS). The doctor said it shouldn't really impact on my chances of conceiving, but I might mention this to them and see what they say.

Kazza - so sorry you've been feeling down. I definitely felt blue a lot after BFN. and I am sure it's going to be up and down a lot for all of us over the next few months. Hope you're feeling better over the next few days. It is really scary going through this process as you have so much riding on it. I can see how people become hooked on the idea and go through round after round of treatment. can you imagine the stress though!

AFM - feeling a lot better & had a lovely weekend with my friends. Looking forward to my husband coming home today. His uncle died recently & he has been left a few thousand pounds which his parents mentioned might help us to fund another go. I haven't spoken to my husband about this yet but I've been thinking that I would prefer to put the money towards moving house so that we can apply for adoption (if this round of ICSI doesn't work out). I don't think I can justify spending so much on this when there are kids out there desperate for a family. That is just my personal feeling about it and I completely understand why others feel differently. I would also feel even worse if it didn't work and we'd wasted so much money. But a big decision to make so I'll have to chat to my husband when he's back. Nice to have an extra option though!


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Kazza - thank you, I think the nerves have set it now we have our appointment through because it's like the reality of it all has hit and I know this is our last (and really only) proper chance of me falling pregnant if what the Dr said about OH's results are right. If this one go we have at ICSI doesn't work then we will probably have to face the fact that we won't have a child :cry:

I'm glad you are feeling better today, it's completely normal to have the worries you have and you are not bringing us down at all, don't be so silly this is what we are all here for to listen and support each other who are going through the same thing :hugs: xx

Key - its so nice to have you all hear to talk to, ask questions, share my thoughts/worries with. I don't know what I'd do without you all, it's like a part of the stress is lifted having people to chat to that are going/gone though the same thing.

Have you come to a final decision about of you will test tomorrow or not? I'll be checking first thing to see and hoping its good news to do a little :happydance: it makes complete sense about the way of thinking if the test is negative tomorrow, Im sure I'd be thinking the same way xx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Serena80 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Sorry for not getting on the forum for a while, suddenly my life has become ridiculously busy!
> 
> Monkeyfeet - thank you so much for the lovely message you sent me last week, it was so touching & really helped me to not be so blue. I hope you're doing ok, I can't believe how long this is taking. Glad you're chilled out about it, I would find it really frustrating. Hope your OH is ok too.
> 
> Key - not long now! I'll be checking the site first thing tomorrow to see if you tested. Fingers crossed for BFP!
> 
> Tinkerbell - good luck for the 26th. It all starts moving quite quickly from your first appt. they will prob ask you to start from day 1 of your next period after the 26th - do you have any idea when it might be?
> 
> Vesper - so sorry to hear about youu miscarriage. It's so awful and you've already been through so much. I really hope you're ok. Thanks for the advice about the long/short protocol. I have a very mild case of PCOS (one of my ovaries isn't PC and one has the minimum no. of cysts to count as PCOS). The doctor said it shouldn't really impact on my chances of conceiving, but I might mention this to them and see what they say.
> 
> Kazza - so sorry you've been feeling down. I definitely felt blue a lot after BFN. and I am sure it's going to be up and down a lot for all of us over the next few months. Hope you're feeling better over the next few days. It is really scary going through this process as you have so much riding on it. I can see how people become hooked on the idea and go through round after round of treatment. can you imagine the stress though!
> 
> AFM - feeling a lot better & had a lovely weekend with my friends. Looking forward to my husband coming home today. His uncle died recently & he has been left a few thousand pounds which his parents mentioned might help us to fund another go. I haven't spoken to my husband about this yet but I've been thinking that I would prefer to put the money towards moving house so that we can apply for adoption (if this round of ICSI doesn't work out). I don't think I can justify spending so much on this when there are kids out there desperate for a family. That is just my personal feeling about it and I completely understand why others feel differently. I would also feel even worse if it didn't work and we'd wasted so much money. But a big decision to make so I'll have to chat to my husband when he's back. Nice to have an extra option though!

Nice to see you back :flower:

It's come at a bit of a tricky time to be honest :dohh: my next period after the 26th will be due around 12th April, give or take a day but we are then going away 23rd April and not back until 14th May which will be about 2 days in to a new cycle again for me so I'm not sure how it's going to work and on top of that my letter stated that Greenwich PCT ask that you take the funding/start treatment within 3 months of the letter which gives us till 2nd June :wacko:

If I've read correctly on CD1 you call up and at some point before CD21 you start those sniffing drugs right? And then from the next CD1 you start injections? I'm wondering if I can take the pill fro my April CD1 until I'm back from holiday to delay my May period by a few days, I still have a packet from when I was on it previously or I know there is a tablet people get to delay their period when going away or if I could get those sniffing medication before I go away and start it while on holiday. I guess I'll be stressing about this till our appointment on 26th now.

Glad you are feeling better, do you have any idea when you'll start again yet?
I completely understand about not feeling sure if you want to spend the money on paying for a cycle, it's so much to pay and knowing that it might not even work. I don't think we would pay for a cycle although we haven't spoke about it yet and OH might feel its worth trying, but nearly £4000 is so much money if it doesn't work but seems such a small price to pay if it did.
Hopefully your next cycle will work and you won't even need to worry about it xx


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Tinkerbell... Flying visit but wanted to let you know, I gt my cycle started by calling in cd3 back in December. My frat appt with guys just so happened to be in cd3 and rather than wait another whole month, nurse suggested I give it a go an it worked. They just need enough time to order your drugs etc..

Sorry for flying visit, en route home from work but will pop on later with personals.

Key- beat of luck for tomorrow if you decide to test. Thinking of you lots.x


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies 

Serena I'm so pleased to hear your feeling better! I think your outlook on this is admirable! Glad things are busy for you right now, will help pass the time till your cycle can be underway! When do u think cd1 will be? 

I think it's a great Idea to move house and set up home for your family. 

Tinkerbell, I don't no where I'd be without this forum too so nice to be able to talk to people in the same boat. Don't be disheartened about what your dr said, sperm counts go up and down all the time look at my oh 5 million, 12.8 million then 22 million in the pace of a year! 

Get oh on the vits, no hot baths and less alcohol and smoking had a massive affect on my oh! I'm not ure about your dates, I had to call guys on cd1 meds ordered, start down regging cd21 then you get a period and Stimming starts shortly after. 

Key, looking forward to your update, how have you been feeling ? Did you put one r two back I've forgot. 

Monkeyfeet, how are you xxx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Monkeyfeet81 said:


> Tinkerbell... Flying visit but wanted to let you know, I gt my cycle started by calling in cd3 back in December. My frat appt with guys just so happened to be in cd3 and rather than wait another whole month, nurse suggested I give it a go an it worked. They just need enough time to order your drugs etc..
> 
> Sorry for flying visit, en route home from work but will pop on later with personals.
> 
> Key- beat of luck for tomorrow if you decide to test. Thinking of you lots.x

Thanks Monkeyfeet, hopefully then I can start the minute we get back all though I really wanted to delay that period anyway just by a couple of days, it's the last thing you want on honeymoon isn't it.

Did your OH have to do a SA at your first appointment, our letter says we MAY be asked to do bloods, him a SA and myself a scan


----------



## Tinkerbell3

kazzab25 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Serena I'm so pleased to hear your feeling better! I think your outlook on this is admirable! Glad things are busy for you right now, will help pass the time till your cycle can be underway! When do u think cd1 will be?
> 
> I think it's a great Idea to move house and set up home for your family.
> 
> Tinkerbell, I don't no where I'd be without this forum too so nice to be able to talk to people in the same boat. Don't be disheartened about what your dr said, sperm counts go up and down all the time look at my oh 5 million, 12.8 million then 22 million in the pace of a year!
> 
> Get oh on the vits, no hot baths and less alcohol and smoking had a massive affect on my oh! I'm not ure about your dates, I had to call guys on cd1 meds ordered, start down regging cd21 then you get a period and Stimming starts shortly after.
> 
> Key, looking forward to your update, how have you been feeling ? Did you put one r two back I've forgot.
> 
> Monkeyfeet, how are you xxx

He is on vitamins, doesn't have baths (he does wash haha he is a shower person), doesn't drink and hasn't touched a cigarette since the day he got the letter to say his count was low but even before then he was only smoking now and then. We still think the fact he missed the pot with the 'first bit' didn't help the results. Did your oh do another test at your first appointment? It just says he may be asked, I know he would really want to do one though.

Is down Regina the sniffers that I've seen you ladies refer to? Whats the point of them at CD21? I've read you have a scan at the beginning of your cycle, it's not while you actually are bleeding is it? I can't imagine that's a nice experience at all :blush:
Sorry for all the questions that I will no doubt find the answers to on Wednesday at the info evening.


----------



## Serena80

Hi Tinkerbell, I just spent ages writing a message and then got logged out. So annoying!
Anyway, yes you ring the ACU on CD1, you will then be sent the appropriate drugs (sniffing down regulating drugs and the gonal f injections). Kazza and I have PCOS so went on to the birth control pill between CD1 and CD21 but if you have regular periods you wont need to do this. On day 21 you start the sniffing drugs. They down regulate your system which means they basically stop your body producing the hormones it normally would in a natural cycle. It puts you into a temporary state of menopause. You have a scan before starting the sniffing drugs where they check your follicles, but you dont have your period at this point. Then after about 2 weeks (it was longer for Key as they were too busy to begin her on the injections) you start the gonal f injections which start your follicles growing and producing the eggs. They monitor you during this process with blood tests and scans, and when they feel your follicles are ready you take the trigger injection which I think matures your eggs in preparation to be collected.

Ill attach the long protocol timeline they gave me which might help make it clearer. let me know if you can see it.

My OH was asked to give a SA at the first appt at the ACU, but doesnt need to give another one for this round of ICSI. Hope this helps!
 



Attached Files:







timeline.pdf
File size: 328.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya, 

My Oh also did a sample on our first appt too! 

I have nothing to add to Serenas post, she covered it all!!


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Serena80 said:


> Hi Tinkerbell, I just spent ages writing a message and then got logged out. So annoying!
> Anyway, yes you ring the ACU on CD1, you will then be sent the appropriate drugs (sniffing down regulating drugs and the gonal f injections). Kazza and I have PCOS so went on to the birth control pill between CD1 and CD21 but if you have regular periods you wont need to do this. On day 21 you start the sniffing drugs. They down regulate your system which means they basically stop your body producing the hormones it normally would in a natural cycle. It puts you into a temporary state of menopause. You have a scan before starting the sniffing drugs where they check your follicles, but you dont have your period at this point. Then after about 2 weeks (it was longer for Key as they were too busy to begin her on the injections) you start the gonal f injections which start your follicles growing and producing the eggs. They monitor you during this process with blood tests and scans, and when they feel your follicles are ready you take the trigger injection which I think matures your eggs in preparation to be collected.
> 
> Ill attach the long protocol timeline they gave me which might help make it clearer. let me know if you can see it.
> 
> My OH was asked to give a SA at the first appt at the ACU, but doesnt need to give another one for this round of ICSI. Hope this helps!

Grr what a pain, I always write long posts and my stupid iPad closes the page down so I loose it all :(

Thank you for explaining all that, really helpful. Glad there is no scan during period and fingers crossed then I'll be starting the cycle that is due to start on/around the day we get home from our honeymoon :happydance: no, I'm pretty much as regular as clockwork so I guess no need for the pill for me.

That attachment was a great help to read, thanks for sharing it.




kazzab25 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> My Oh also did a sample on our first appt too!
> 
> I have nothing to add to Serenas post, she covered it all!!

Sounds promising he will get to do one then, he'll be pleased with that as he wants to see of these vitamins have helped at all

Excited for the information evening tomorrow although I bet I'll know it all now thanks to you lovely ladies :flower: x


----------



## Serena80

Hello, - how are you all today?

Key - any news? i'm hoping no news is good news x

Kazza - how are you feeling now? I realised you'd messaged me below - yes I think it'd be a good idea to spend the money and move house - I think my husband pretty much feels the same. I just heard back from one adoption agency (TACT) that require you wait 1 year after IVF before you can even go to an information night! How rude is that? It's really insulting that because you've had IVF they think you must be having some kind of nervous breakdown. don't think we'll be going with them!
I think my CD1 should be between 19th and 29th March, but not sure if my cycles will be normal after the ICSI or if they might be a bit messed up. 

Monkeyfeet - how are you getting on?


----------



## key24

sorry all for the radio silence -I'm away with work for a couple of days so it's been really hectic.

Decided to not test in the end and am going to wait until the 10th - maybe my patience will be rewarded with good news!! Have to say am still feeling positive, but am not feeling at all pregnant. Don't have any symtoms of pregancy or AF - just feel completely normal (which is actually quite nice after all drugs)

Serena - can't believe you have to wait 1yr for one of the adoption agencies that seems crazy!
Tinkerbell- i think the ladies have covered everything - what a great wedding present to hopefully come back from honeymoon and then get BFP!!

Kazza & Monkeyfeet hope you're both good

k xx


----------



## Serena80

Hi Key - you have amazing will power I'm very impressed. I'm not going to test next time either, and just have to hope I don't get my period early again!

You must be so excited about tomorrow. I have a very positive feeling about it for you too x


----------



## Serena80

Tinkerbell - how did you find the info evening?

Sx


----------



## Serena80

Good luck today Key, thinking of you x


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya

Tinkerbell, how did you find the patient info evening?

Key, well done you for not testing, i too have a really good feeling for you!! Cant wait for your update! 

Serena, roll on the next 10 days, hopefully your cycle will be normal!! 

Monkeyfeet how are you chic x

AFM just really looking forward to starting again, still feeling worried but deffinatly feeling muich better, I was a bit annoyed about having to wait until 3rd april for follow up but i think its done me a favour to be honest.


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Any news Key? keeping my fingerscrossed no news is good news [-o&lt; I thought it was today you were going to test but just read back it's the 10th which is tomorrow, so goodluck :dust: xx



Serena80 said:


> Tinkerbell - how did you find the info evening?
> 
> Sx




kazzab25 said:


> Hiya
> 
> Tinkerbell, how did you find the patient info evening?
> 
> Key, well done you for not testing, i too have a really good feeling for you!! Cant wait for your update!
> 
> Serena, roll on the next 10 days, hopefully your cycle will be normal!!
> 
> Monkeyfeet how are you chic x
> 
> AFM just really looking forward to starting again, still feeling worried but deffinatly feeling muich better, I was a bit annoyed about having to wait until 3rd april for follow up but i think its done me a favour to be honest.

The information evening went really well, as you've both been I won't go on about it as you both know what happened but it was just really good for us both to go to. Even though to be honest I knew most of the stuff due to internet reading or you ladies but it was really useful to help OH understand, so now it's just the waiting game until our appointment with them on the 26th although we had a letter today from then which really annoyed me, you may remember OH had to go for a blood test after his low count sample and the results took 6 weeks, well I thought this letter today was the results (it's been 5 weeks) but nope apparently the blood didn't get to the lab or some rubbish like that :growlmad: how can it not make it to the lab? where the hell did it go and why has it taken 5 weeks to find that out? so now he has to take another morning off work next week to have it done again and we'll have to wait yet another 6 weeks to find out the results of that.

Kazza, glad you are feeling much better and looking forward to getting started again, 3rd April will come around so quickly x


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Good luck Key. Thinking of you today.x


----------



## kazzab25

Good luck key x


----------



## key24

Morning all - we only got home last night so haven't been able to post. Not good news I'm afraid I got Brno - which I knew as basically tested when on!

Because I was away for longer than thought I run out of cyclogest so didn't take it Thurs morning and started to get period pains and really feeling like AF coming so decided to take test Thurs nite - it was negative. Used last cyclogest on Thurs night, had some bleeding Friday and really bad period pain - but still held out some hope. Work up 6am Sat (test day) to heavy bleeding but thought might as well test and obviously it was negative.

Yesterday was awful as at in laws and we didn't want to tell anyone it had failed straight away but hhad a good cry when got home and feeling a lot more positive this morning. Also really bad period pains from last few days have now subsided. Think I'm go a tell people who knew we were doing ivf today then as of next week I can just move on.

I guess I'll call Guys tomorrow and see what next steps are for FET (which I know I'm really lucky to even have).

Kazza glad you're feeling more positive.

Tinkerbell -sort to hear about OH bloods, how frustrating!

Serena / Monkeyfeet - how you ladies doing?

K xx


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Key I am so, so sorry. Thinking of you lots.xxx glad you are feeling better today and focusing on FET. Hope you get a good idea of next steps when you call tomorrow.

No change here my end, will contact guys next week if I've still not had a bleed.

How's everyone else doing?x


----------



## key24

Thanks Monkeyfeet - can't believe you still haven't had AF yet, did they give you an idea how long it would take? Must be so frustrating for you, and am so sorry it's dragging on.

k x


----------



## Serena80

Oh Key, I'm so sorry to hear that. I was so hoping for good news for one of us. As you say at least you have the good news of frozen ones so maybe you can feel positive about that. It is so hard & you go through such up & down emotions that it really takes it out of you. You sound very positive so I hope the hospital can set up the FET asap. It'll be interesting to see what it involves as none if us have made it to that stage yet!

Monkeyfeet - so sorry you haven't had AF yet, I can't believe how long it's taking. I hope the hospital get it sorted soon x

AFM I had one of the worst weekends ever. I was at a wedding with lots of friends & at about 10pm started heavily heavily bleeding. It went straight through my dress onto the white sofa I was sitting on. I was completely mortified & luckily one if my friends was amazing & helped me out so nobody except her & my husband new. Then we all got a cab back to our friends we were staying at & I had to change my clothes at which point I just started crying & then spent the next few hours crying in front if everyone while we all talked about IVF (2 of them were doctors & one guys sister has been through it so they were all lovely). The next day I was hungover & completely embarrassed, but all of the bleeding has completely stopped. I've called the hospital today as I don't want to start ICSI if there's something not right & causing bleeding. What fun this is! It was honestly one of the worst nights of my life x


----------



## key24

Serena that sounds like an absolutely horrendous night - i'm so sorry you are having such a problem with the heavy bleeding. I know you felt embarrassed but it sounds like you've got a good bunch of friends who are just looking out for you.

You should definately speak to Guys to find out what's happening. I was quite heavy on Saturday but now it is just like a normal period, but I did have quite bad period pains from Thurs to Sunday morning, much worse than normal as painkillers didn't seem to do the trick.

I know i can't believe not even one of us had had any luck this cycle - must be that it is all being saved for next one!???

kxx


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Sorry for absence, every time I log on the site seems to be down.

Serena that sounds awful. I am so sorry you are having to go through this. Really hope you've been able to talk to your doctor or someone at guys by now? Sounds like you have an amazing set of friends who love you very much and will always look out for you. Hope this ends soon.

Key / Kazza, how are you both doing?

Tinkerbell, any more news your end on bloods?

Afm, still nothing, called guys yesterday as its now coming up for 4 weeks since I miscarried but apparently I can expect a call in 2-3 days to discuss as the nurses are busy! A little put out but guess I am
In between cycles so technically not funded so they prob don't see me as their problem! Sorry tht sounds a bit negative.. Sure that's not the case.. Just having one of those days ;-)

Xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hey ladies!!! 

Key - I am soooo sorry for the BFN!!!! This cycle has been complete S**t for us all!!! Parden the french! But at least you have you frosties, so you wont have the agro of down regging!!! When are you back at the hospital? 

Serena, hun my heart dropped for you when reading your post :( But like monkeyfeet says, you have lovely friends and amazing husband to support you! Has the bleeding subsided? How are you feeling now? xxxx Big Hugs xxx 

Monkeyfeet, I cannot believe its been 4 weeks and knowone seems to be doing anything for you! Thats horrific!! Cant you see your own GP or local hospital to see an obstetrician or gyaene (however you spell that)? When are you due back at the hospital? 

Tinkerbell, how are you? When are you back at guys? 

AFM - nothing to report just waiting around!!!! :coffee:


----------



## Serena80

So happy the site is back up again!

Monkeyfeet - that is so wrong, I can't believe they have been so rubbish. I rang them twice on Monday & no response then my husband rang yesterday and left a very angry message, and still nobody called until this morning! They must be busy but it still is unacceptable to leave you waiting around like this. Kazza is right could you go to your local doctor/hopsital to speak to someone? i'm so sorry this is taking so long for you, it must be really difficult to get your mind off of it and think ahead to the future. Hope you're ok.

Kazza - I think you're right that it's best to have a few weeks before going back to see a dr, I wish we'd had more time to really think about it all as I have lots of questions now. Do you know when your next period in april might be? or will you want a few months off?

Key - how are you feeling? have all the period pains gone off now? Did you hear back from Guys about the FET or are you having some time off?

Thanks all of you for your lovely messages, I can't tell you how much it means and really helps me. I massively appreciate it. I had a really bad few days worrying as the bleeding came back on Monday & has been quite light (which I never have) since then. But the nurse said today that she thinks this is my period! I said it was 10 days early and not like my usual ones but she said that's just because i've still got drugs in my system & can cause your body to be erratic. I told her I hadn't been taking the BCP but she said it's ok to start it today (day 5) and take it for 21 days. I said I was worried as it seems so quick to be starting again and she said they do usually say to wait 3 months but most people don't do that. when I asked why 3 months she just said 'so your body can return to its normal cycle' so I asked if this was best for success rates and she said 'no, it makes no difference'. so I asked why they ask you to wait but she couldn't really give me answer and said it was fine to start now! really weird. I confirmed 3 times though that it shouldn't affect susccess rates and she said no, so I have to trust her. I asked if it was possible to slightly increase the gonal f doses or have them for longer as it might increase the number/quality of eggs but she said she couldn't answer that & would get the doctor to call me today or tomorrow to confirm. so i'm expecting the call sometime in April! She said to start taking the BCP but to wait until i'd spoken to the Dr to confirm doses & cycle for this month. 
It feels really rushed & I feel a bit nervous about going through this all again so soon as I think i've only really started to deal with it properly. but I also don't want to hang around so think it's for the best overall. working out my dates it'll be April before the sniffing drugs start so gives me a few more weeks to get my head together!

How are you all feeling about things? I think I felt completely negative after the first round & 100% sure it'd never work, but it's eased off a bit now and i'm starting to be ever so tiny bit slightly hopeful again. but it seems to change daily so ask me again tomorrow! I think the massive public humilation crying episode on Saturday probably helped with all the heartache i'd been building up. My husband has been thinking a lot about the money from his uncle and I think he'd like us to give it one more go of ICSI if this round doesn't work although he didn't say that for definite, but I don't want to decide that for a few months or think too too far ahead yet if this is our last shot.

I hope you're all ok, and doing lots of nice things to distract yourselves. I'm a massive f1 fan so looking forward to lots of weekends taken up with cars & handsome men!


----------



## key24

Monkeyfeet - don't think you should have to wait 3 days for someone to come back to you, that's completely unacceptable. I think i'm with the other ladies, and maybe it's time to see your local GP?

Serena - know what you mean about the ups and downs, there's only 1 thing you can be certain on for this IVF journey and that's that it's an emotional rollercoaster! I think you should see how you feel when it comes to taking snffers and if you need more time before the next cycle take an extra month. In the whole scheme of things we've all been waiting a really long time for this - so if you think you're body would be better off with a month's rest you should take it. 

Kazza -sorry i can't remember, when are you next in Guys?

Tinkerbell - how are things going with you?

On my end, i called Guys on Monday to report the bad news and they called me back lunchtime tuesday. I'm booked in to see a doctor (not sure if it will be a doctor or nurse!?) on Tuesday 12th April and i asked in i could then start the FET straight after and she said yes. I have no idea what FET consists of, so will let you know more next month.

Guess now it's just trying to get back to normal - well normal with little alcohol, lots of vitamins and trying not to constantly think about IVF!!!

BTW Kazza completely agree - us girls definately deserve some luck on the next round because this was absolute s**te!!!!!

k xx


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Hi all,

So pleased your been able to talk to someone now, albeit they felt it could wait a whole 3 days! Honestly, they are horrendous at the communication side. Totally appreciate why you are feeling a little overwhelmed, especially when you thought your period was almost 2 wks away an now feel thrust back into it. See how you fell over the next couple of weeks on the bcp and I am sure you will prob settle back into it but if it doesn't feel right, follow your gut and maybe wait one more cycle. It's such an emotional roller coaster that you've got to be feeling 100% to go back into it in my opinion. I was at times an emotional wreck!
Take is easy and see how you go.
Great thAt you are feeling more positive about the next round though. If you look at the statistics and it's just below 1/2 so in theory, we should have better luck in our second go's! Fingers crossed.

Key, glad you have follow up booked and hoping the 12 th comes round really quickly for you now.

Kazza, what date is your next appt? I want to say about 3rd April? Hope you're doing ok.

Afm, got a call back from a nurse this eve who seemed to think I was trying to tell her i had not bled after a bfn and when I explained Id miscarried she questioned me 3 times to confirm that Id actually had a positive preg test!!!!!!! Unbelievable!! Perhaps it's just a phone thing but really, this lot aren't great! Anyways, once I'd managed to convince her I had at some point been pregnant and 4 weeks later not had a bleed she has booked me for a scan pretty sharpish tomorrow to try and seen what's going on. 
Had thought about my gp but knew they would need to do a scan and know they don't have the equipment at the surgery to do so so prob would have advised me to go back to acu rather than a referal I think. Had called guys the last couple of weeks but had been fobbed off sayi g it was normal.. Anyways.. We shall see what they say tomorrow.

Here's to Hoping we have a clean sweep of bfp's on our next round, positive thoughts all round! have good evenings.xx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Hi all,

Haven't been on in a while as busy with wedding stuff and trying to distract myself from being baby obsessed while I was in my 2ww that despite what we were told for some silly reason I felt so positive that perhaps a miracle would happen but no, AF had the cheek to arrive a day early yesterday.
So just over another week until our appointment now on 26th, I'm starting to get nervous for it, I'm scared to do the ICSI incase it doesn't work and to be honest I've found it hard to read it hasn't worked for any of you ladies. I was praying for BFP's for you all of course and thought there would be at least 1 or 2 :hugs: it has made me have less hope that it will work for us

I can't believe you still haven't had your bleed and Guys were like that on the phone, are they stupid or insensitive or maybe both?! Hope tomorrow goes ok x


----------



## kazzab25

I cannot believe how bad guys have been!! Serena, I can't believe your back on the journey already!vand as you have confirmed starting again so soon will not hinder your chances then maybe it's a good thing, sometimes waiting around to start can be a nightmare but, if your not comfortable starting now its not too late to hold off for a few more weeks ! Do whatever your body is telling you! I had a normal bleed as soon as I stopped the cyclogest but nowi have no idea when I'll start again as my cycles are so irratic! I no what ou mean about feeling so up and down about it all! The day we got our official bfn I literally stayed in and cried for most of the day, before scurfing my hair up and taking my big blood shot puffy eyes into Bromley for some retail therapy! It was. About 2pm and I was still in my pjs and curtains still closed when my oh parents turned upon my doorstep to see that I was ok! Embarrassing ! I must of looked liked little hermit!! Feeling sorry for myself! But since having this little break I'm starting to feel better, I'm seeing this cycle as a trial run

Serena, y like the f1 ? I can't say Im into it but I do like aving it on in the back ground the sound makes me sleepy!! 

I'm back on th 3rd April fr follow up.

Key 12th will come round soon Enough, I too have enjoyed some wine!! Good that you can start fet soon, no more down regs!! 

Monkeyfeet, I'm soooo glad your now booked for that scan! Now there rushing about!!! Maybe y should complain, I think you have been treated really badly and isn't on ! I'm really angry for you!! let us no how you get on!


----------



## kazzab25

Sorry Tinkerbell, think we must have posted together! Sorry you got af!! 

Try not to worry about your appt I no its easier said than done but once you have had it you will start feeling much more positive neither actually gets a little exciting! Good luck !!


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Tinkerbell, so sorry you have af. And so sad that you don't feel hopeful on the forum. You have absolutely every chance of it working, please stay positive and we are all 100% behind you.xx

Tell us about your wedding? That must be exciting and keep you focused / distracted? When is it? Where Re you off on honeymoon? I'm excited for you!! So much to look forward to.
Xx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Is it crazy and just me that despite what the Drs say you still have hope every month that it COULD happen? I feel so silly now for getting my hopes up this month just to have the, dashed like the past 16 cycles.
It's also so hard seeing OH so disapointed and feeling like its his fault, blaming himself for our dream not happening. He is so desperate for to be a dad and we've spent the last 15 months or so talking about how it will be when he/she is here, what they'll look like etc and yesterday he said he needs to stop doing it and face that he won't ever be a dad :cry: my heart was breaking for him.

I feel for you all so much that it hasn't worked, it must be heartbreaking and everyone of you deserve your 2nd cycle to work, I really hope by the time I start you've all had your BFP.
I think my negativity is just because I keep reading all over the Internet about people starting their 2nd, 3rd try at IVF and knowing that we'll only get the one try, no 'practise' round just one round to get our BFP unless we're lucky enough to get frozen embryos.

Now I'm also getting paranoid my eggs are rubbish or I'm going to have early menopause (I'm only 28) stupid google :dohh: because my periods are pretty short and light and this one is the worse yet, it's more like heavy spotting!

I' m getting married at Disneyworld on 1st May :cloud9: and then we're off to Mexico for our honeymoon. I'm so excited, we've been planning this since we got engaged in Sep 2009 so it's been a long wait.


----------



## kazzab25

Tinkerbell, just about every worry there is to have you will have, it's completely normal! Egg quality, dperm quality, how many follies, womb lining, ec, how any eggs retrieved, how many fertilised how many to transfer and then te 2ww !! Your bound to feel like that but just because it didntwork for us ths time there are many people it did and does workfor first time! It is a massive roller coaster of emotions but I'm sure it will be worth it in the end for us all! 

Your not silly or thinking it could still happen, because it could, we will still try too! 

Sugarnspice got pg at guys so try not to worry! 

Wow your wedding sounds amazing!!! What a lovely thing to have to focus on!!! Keep that chin up xxxx


----------



## key24

Tinkerbell like Kazza says there is every chance it could work for you - basically IVF / ICSI solves many problems and at just 28 you should have a really good chance. Lots of people get lucky first go - we were just a bit of an unlucky bunch this time - but I know that is going to change next time when we all get BFP!

I know it's difficult but you should try and focus on the wedding at the moment, as it sounds fantastic. We went to Mexico years ago when travelling and it is beautiful.

monkeyfeet - thinking of you today, and hope you get some answers.

k xx


----------



## Serena80

Good luck today Monkeyfeet, hope it all gets sorted. Let us know how you get on & we'll all be thinking of you x

Kazza - yes, it might end up being best to get it over and done with as the clock is ticking! i'll just ask them to postpone it for a month or so if i'm not feeling up to it after the next 3 weeks. I think if the doctor rang back and confirmed it was ok to start i'd feel a lot more confident. Do you know if you want to get started at your next period or will you want a few months off? will you need to take that medication again to start a period?

Key - i'm so interested to hear about FET when you go for your appt. I have no idea about how it works and what meds you'll have to take but hope it's less invasive. Hopefully I will get some frozen embryos this time round & can see for myself. Even though this round didn't work for us it was still a really interesting (if stressful) experience and I feel a lot more empathy for others in similar situations now as I dont think you can understand it unless you've been though it. Glad you're getting back to normal (despite little alcohol & vitamins). Have you got nice things planned for the next month? 

Tinkerbell - we all desperately hope for a miracle so you and your husband shouldn't feel bad. The 5 or 6 months between being referred & starting at Guys I did just completely forget about it as we'd been trying for so long and the monthly stress was getting too much. But as soon as my period was due & late I couldn't help but hope! totally natural. I hope your husband is ok. You have this wonderful opportunity to conceive coming up, so try to stay positive. and also a wedding & honeymoon to plan so that should help distract you!


----------



## kazzab25

Hi 

Thinking of you monkeyfeet x 

I think I'll probably need Meds to start me off again and if I can start straight away then in happy to do that! Rather get it out the way and this month I've had off I think mentally would be enough for me!!


----------



## key24

I've tried to find out a bit on FET and it seems there are two options either natural or medicated. From what i understand the medicated might still involve down regging drugs (booohh!), but it is a little confusing. Once again we'll just have to be patient and wait until the 12th

Hope you're all enjoying the beautiful sunny day

x


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Hi all,

Thanks so much for lovely messages really appreciate it. Today was confusing, doctor scanned and agreed I have very thick womb lining still but says all pregnancy tissues has gone so can just wait now. He thinks that I may never get anything more from the miscarriage.. But that next bleed will Be next normal period. Totally contradicts anything else I've been told but hey. Here's to hoping it hurrys up! My follow up is next Tuesday so hoping to know more about moving on then.

Tinkerbell, how exciting about your wedding and honeymoon! Lots to stay focused on. Keep your chin up and stay positive.

Hope all else are good... It's nearly FRIDAY! Whoop!

Xx


----------



## key24

Hey monkeyfeet - sorry that the Docs were a bit confusing, but it sounds like nature may take it's course - just taking bloody forever to do so.

Let's hope they're a bit more forthcoming about next steps on Tues. Are you going to stay with Guys or look elsewhere?

k x


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Hi all,

Thought I'd check in, finally got AF today.. Very very painful but glad its here.hoping to get more info on Tuesday. Serena, did you and oh have to sign new paperwork to start next cycle? My oh is away with work until 31st march so hoping they don't need anything from him for us to pay and start next cycle.

Hope you are all ok and having a good weekend.

H.x


----------



## key24

Yeah Monkeyfeet that's great news :happydance:. Can't beleive we've all been willing you to get AF (you'd think that's completely against the pont of IVF!) but at least you can now finally move on.

Hope the pain has died down and bit and you've managed to have a nice weekend.

I've no idea about paperwork i'm afriad - but i'm guessing that most of it was done the first time around, so shouldn't be too much now.

How is everyone else doing? I've been out with family for mum's day and busy and away with work again this week which is good as helps make the time go quicker until the 12th

k xx


----------



## Serena80

Hi Monkeyfeet, 

So glad AF finally came, but sorry that it's so painful. I guess that's to be expected after waiting so long. Hope you're feeling a little better today.

We didn't need to sign any other paperwork but it might be because we are not self-funding this round.

Are you definitely sticking with Guys? I am not sure as haven't done the research but from what I've read on the forums I think there are quite a lot of private London hospitals with much better success rates. Lister is one that everyone seems to rave about. I don't know if it'd be a lot more expensive than Guys, but maybe worth looking into before you begin at Guys?

S x


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Feeling a bit better today so hoping trough the worst!

Thanks for advice ladies, have done a little research on lister and youre right, success is def higher but is quite a bit more expensive. Really not sure what to do, will see what they say at my follow up
Tomorrow first an how long we'll have to wait t get paperwork wtc signed off now that we're self funded. I guess it sounds odd but it did actually work for us at guys, it's just it wasn't meant to be and I guess the fact My body didn't keep the pregnancy was not their fault.. I don't know could be wrong. Currently feels easier to stick with what I know but also know that's really lazy.

Will keep thinking.

How're you all doing?
X


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies, really peased you finally got af! Finally you can begin to move on! Good luck at the appt x 

Serena how are you Hun? You on bcp now? 

Key how are you Hun roll of the 12th 

Afm nothing my end waiting for the 3rd!! My whole body hurts! We have spent te last two days jetting the front and back garden ready for summer before the ban starts ! It's such hard work! Been on a diet trying to lose some weight before the next ivf starts! 

Tinkerbell,how you doing? Xxxx


----------



## key24

Sounds like a very energetic few days Kazza - hope your body has now recovered.

I've just got back from a few days away with work - the good thing about being so busy that that the time flies, so hopefully the 12th will be here before we know it.

Monkeyfeet - i have heard goodf things about lister - but also Guys still have a great number of successes and are far advanced on research etc, so don't think you're being lazy at all sticking with what you know.

Serena - any news your end?

Tinkerbell - how's wedding planning going??

kxx


----------



## Serena80

Hello everyone,

Sorry I haven't been on here my work has been so so busy as working on a project but should be over by next Wed thank goodness. 

Monkeyfeet - I think you're right to stick with what you know as it did work for you before & Guys has a great reputation. I only mentioned it incase you hadn't thought of changing & thought it was worth mentioning before you spend the big bucks!

Kazza - sounds like you've had a great weekend gardening. I wish I had a garden, the weather is great at the moment. We have a shared garden which is very pretty but when you're in it you can see straight into the bedrooms of the 2 flats at the bottom of the house so it feels too intrusive to use it!

Key - hoping time flies for you, work definitely helps take your mind off of things. I have barely thought about all this over the last week. 

AFM - still on the BCPs. Start the sniffing drugs next Friday & have a scan to start injections on the 18th April. seems to have come round really quickly. Still have spotting daily, but very light. Spoke to the nurse this morning who said not to worry & it's normal. Get the meds delivered on Wed, quite looking forward to starting it all again, but feel a bit apprehensive about it working. I hope i'd be able to handle it better this time as i've already been through it, but because it's our last chance (at least funded) it might actually be worse. not going to think about it though. Just have to hope for the best & keep positive. my husband and I are trying to eat really healthily & have cut out all booze. although I am going for a curry tonight so not THAT healthily!

Hope you are all doing well and enjoying the sunshine x


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Hi All,

Sounds like everyone has been busy! It really has helped me also just to throw myself into work, time definitely goes by quicker and I'm nowhere near as obsessed as I was when I was in cycle!

Update this end, we have started again with Guys using this cd1 so I am due to start sniffing on 7th April. Will need to down reg for a little longer though as we are off to new York at a crucial time beginning if may but doctor seemed to think it would be ok. Like you Serena, feeling excited but anxious.. Doctor was overly positive and I just want to manage my emotions better than last time..
We are strong people otherwise we wouldn't have made it thus far, it would be non human to not find the process emotional so trying to remind myself that and stay focused!
Here's to this round being the one for all of us!!

Well done Kazza and Serena on the food / alcohol! Ive eaten more since I stopped tretment, and told myself its comfort food! Need to get back on the diet.

Hope you are all well and have great plans for the sunny weekend!

Hx


----------



## kazzab25

Monkeyfeet and serena excellent that you've started and nearly there for down regging!! 

AFM had a little melt down last night! Went out and got very drunk and sorry for myself! At work today feeling terrible I honestly don't no how I'm going get through the day!


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Oh Kazza, I'm so sorry you're feeling so emotional. Is it something specific that you are really worried about or just everything got on top of you? 
What time do you finish work? Is oh around?
Thinking of you.xxx


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya just worrying about the what ifs!!!! I'm ok now other than the major hangover and feeling a little enbarrassed!!


----------



## key24

Serena Ana Monkeyfeet - am so excited you're both starting again, it will hopefully be so much better this time.

Monkeyfeet I had to take the sniffers for a month because Guys were busy after Xmas, so a few extra days shouldn't cause any problems at all.

Kazza - don't worry it's on to have a melt down every noe and again, and the alcohol probably had a lot to do with it!! Hope you'be managed to get over your hangover but sorry you have to work on such aa beautiful day.

Nothing new my end still waiting for the 12th when I really hope we can start straight away.

Here,s to second time lucky for us all xx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Hi ladies :)
Haven't been on all week as my mum was taken into hospital on Monday and finally they let her home Friday so most of my times was spent there last week. She has a big gall stone that needs removing but they couldn't do it due to infection.

I can't believe our first appointment is tomorrow, it's come round pretty quickly and I'm feeling excited now to talk through everything tomorrow and hopefully get an idea of when we'll be starting.
Wedding plans are sorted really just a few last bits to do, I can't believe we leave in4 weeks. I'm so excited, this wedding/holiday has been in the planning since late 2009.

Hope you've all enjoyed the lovely sunshine we've been having x


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

So sorry to hear about your mum Tinkerbell, I hope she gets well soon so that she can recover fully.

Good luck for today, let us know how you get on!

H.x


----------



## key24

Hope your mum is feeling better Tinkerbell. How did you get on at Guys yesterday?

k x


----------



## kazzab25

Hi Tinkerbell, 

Hope your mum is feeling better! 

How is everyone feeling?? 

7 more days till our follow up!! Cant wait!!


----------



## key24

loving the good weather and it's helping keep a smile on my face!

2 weeks tomorrow till we meet with a consultant - also can't wait :)


----------



## kazzab25

Yes the lovely weather is deffinatly helping!!!!! 

Hope its stays this way and the next cycle will be much more bareable!! something to keep happy about!


----------



## Serena80

Hello,

Tinkerbell, really hope your mum is ok. and that your appt went well at Guys.

Kazza - I know completely how you feel about the meltdown. hangover and embarrassment doesn't help on top of everything else. but it's impossible to not let it out & I'm sure your friends were really understanding.

Monkeyfeet - Glad we'll be starting down regging quite close together. That was my least favourite bit last time & the idea of starting it all tomorrow is horrible. Dreading the headaches & forgetfulness again.

Key - hope you're doing well. Less than 2 weeks until your appt right? Hope you can start soon - if the procedure is quicker with FET then maybe it wont be long before your transfer!

Hope you're all well. Cant wait until Saturday - hope the weather holds out & we can have the first BBQs of 2012!


----------



## Tinkerbell3

My mum is much better now thank you all, she is having to stick to a very strict and low fat diet so not to cause anymore infection or flare up from the gall stone which hopefully will work and once she is home from our wedding holiday she'll have it removed, so fingers crossed there will be no problems while we're in the US.

Guys went well on Monday, although it must have been one of my longest appointments I've ever had and believe me I've had a lot of hospital appointments. We got there at 11 and didn't get out till 2.30 :shock:
The appointment did go well though and as soon as we're home and CD1 arrives which should be about 4 days after then it will be my time to call up and get started :happydance:
Even if we weren't going away it's unlikely we could have started on my next cycle as he wants to wait for OH's Karyotyping test results to be back to make sure there are no chromosome issues and he wants to check with my Chest Dr he is ok for me to go through IVF, pregnancy etc which is a pain that his checking this again as it was them who referred me in the first place so if he wasn't then I never would have been referred :wacko: and then lastly I need to call next week as he wanted to speak to the anesthetist to check of he wants to see me and do any tests himself before we start or if he is ok just to take my Chest Dr's word for it, it all seems so long winded and going round the houses but I'll get there eventually and all will be ok to start mid May. X


----------



## kazzab25

Serena good luck with d regging
Hopefully things will be different this time!!! 

Just sitting out in the garden now! Lapping up the weather it could be on the turn for tomorrow! 

Tinkerbell glad your mum is feeling better! And glad the appt went well! Our first one took ages tool! Did u gave your scans and oh sample? At least you no your chest consultant won't say no to treatment so nothing to worry about and you do have a while for them to get it sorted until your back from honeymoon! You must be so excited!!


----------



## Serena80

Hello,

so glad your appt went well Tinkerbell. sounds annoying that you have to go back to your dr again, but I guess if you were waiting until your wedding/honeymoon anyway then it might not be too bad. mid May seems so close now we're in April!

Kazza - hope you still enjoyed the garden even though Saturday was rubbish! I went to my mum's for a BBQ and it was freezing so we didn't bother!

Hope everyone else is doing well - any news from anyone?

Not much my end. Taking the sniffers & haven't been that bad. no nausea or headaches like last time but have the brain confusion again and getting all my words muddled again! It's quite funny & my husband's been laughing at my babbling gibberish. I even couldn't think of the right words in my dream last night! it's infiltrating my unconscious too! I finish the BCP tomorrow night so I assume i'll have yet another period next week. my third in less than 2 months. Not used to this with my long cycles!

I've just read through the forum for when I last started the sniffers and day 4 was when the headaches started so i'm hoping it wont start up today & this month will be a lot better.

nothing else to tell. Hope you're all doing well x


----------



## kazzab25

Hi serena glad your dr hasn't been so bad so far fingers crossed it stays that way! Shame about the BBQ. I was stuck at work but we are meant to get snow this week! Crazy!! 

Monkeyfeet, Tinkerbell and key how are you? 

Afm follow up tomorrow!! Do I have another scan tomorrow? Will they mention what they think might have gone wrong?


----------



## key24

Serena glad to hear your not suffering from any headaches, i really hope that carries on and it's smooth sailing for you through this part. Keep forgetting you're already on down regs - guess you'll be looking at EC & ET around the end of April? It has come round so fast

Kazza - will be thinking of you today and hope you get all the answers and can move on to try #2. let us know how you get on of course

Nothing going on with me - waiting til 12th to find out what happens with regards FET. Am expecting to get AF about 2 days before appt but really hoping it's a couple of days late, as don't know when they start FET cycles and really don't want to have to wait another full month if they start the process on day1.

Hope you all doing ok 

k xx


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

So glad all seems ok for you so far Serena, fingers crossed the symptoms stay away. Hope the next few weeks go quickly for you.

Good luck for today Kazza, I didn't have a scan - was just follow up with doctor and talked through whether they thought anything ha gone wrong as such. As is with gua, she was very positive! Let us know how you get on.

Key, hope the next week flies by for you, so you can get started. I too, know nothing about the fet.

All ok here although not received any scheduling info as yet and I think I'm due to start down reg on Saturday so need to call them to chase them today. 

Hope all enjoying the clear skies before the supposed snow arrives.xx


----------



## Serena80

Good luck today Kazza! I didn't have a scan either, just a really quick meeting where they said everything worked well & they wanted to do the exact same procedure again! It didn't work THAT well! They said I should start BCP, downregging etc and would have a scan on the day I start injections to make sure everything's as it should be. Let me know if you're the same & when you're starting again!

Key - could you ring Guys & explain the situation as they might be able to advise you? maybe it'd be possible to start any meds on day 1 if necessary, even before you appt? It might be worth asking. I'm really interested in hearing what it involves. I SO hope it works for you & you don't have to go through another load of ICSI, it'd be brilliant. yes, should start injections on the 18th so will prob have EC around end of april beginning of may. seems to have come around quick.

Monkeyfeet - have they sent you the drugs to start again on Sat or have you got some left over from last time? I seem to have tons & they've sent me loads more gonal f (more than I received last time) & I have 3 boxes of the sniffers. I wonder if you pay for another round they will let you use this left over drugs? Can't wait to get my fridge back!

Hope you're all well. I'm feeling really positive for us all this time & who knows in a year maybe we'll all be moaning about sleepless nights!


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya 

Follow up went well, said things could have gone better but sounds like starting at 75 iu did me no favours which I new was the case ! Starting 112.5 iu this time. 

Said I had all mature eggs none immature and all nine were injected fertilisation rate was as expected so that was good. Daniels sperm count is now borderline normal which is great. Got provera to start so hopefully I'll come on in about 13 to 15 days from now then bcp! Seems like ages away!! 

Serena ec end of April wow that has come round quick! 

Key I agree with serena can u call?


----------



## kazzab25

Tinkerbell we could be cycling close together!!


----------



## key24

Kazza glad they are going to increase your starting rate doseage, hopefully that will make a difference and fantastic news about OH being borderline normal, has he done anything specific to help improve sperm?

Maybe your right i'll try and speak to someone at guys this pm to see what they say

Am so excited for us all that it is kicking off again - hopefully to much better results

xx


----------



## key24

Just spoke to guys - was quite surprised as got through to a nurse straight away not voicemail! Anyway FET process starts on day 21 so won't matter if my AF comes a couple of days before appt. 

No want i want it come early so i can start to whole process sooner....


----------



## Serena80

Thats great news Kazza. At least they have identified any problems and going to try something different. Im going to ask them to up my dose of gonal f too, as even though they think it worked well, I dont really want to waste this chance if it is possible to have more eggs & some for FET. Great news on your OHs sperm count too. How are you feeling about the next round?

Key  thats really good news about starting FET on day 21. Now you know you can start next cycle if they say everythings ok at your appt x


----------



## kazzab25

Serena for us PCOS think they are reluctant to increase to much due to the risk of overstimming but always worth an ask I was hoping they would say go up to 150 but at least I'm starting at 112 not 75 that was ridiculas!!! 

Key great news about your start date and amazing that you actually got through to a human first time!!! 

Oh had given up smoking and a combo of vits that you can only get from holland and Barrett as the dose is higher than you get on wellman or in the normal shops! But I think it was the smoking that done it!!!


----------



## kazzab25

Feeling positive again but I did last time to well at least until egg transfer! 

You were on 150 iu last time wasn't you? They said they like about 13 to 14 eggs really hope this time won't go to waste I really don't want to pay for a cycle all our hard work in saving!!!


----------



## kazzab25

I was also meant to ask about short protocol! I forgot! Dam !!!


----------



## key24

I've got a feeling they don't offer the short protocol at guys after what Vesper said, and it never seems to be mentioned.

What's your protocol then Kazza - Provera, then BCP for how long, and is that at the same time as sniffers? I just went straight to sniffers on Day21 so am a bit ignorant on provera etc

k x


----------



## kazzab25

I only need provera to induce a period because my cycles are not regular so, 8 days provera, then wait for bleed 5 to 7 days after stopping, then 21 days bcp then start sniffs on day 21 when bcp ends 2 weeks then scan to see if ready to down reg, can't wait to get going again!!


----------



## Tinkerbell3

kazzab25 said:


> Serena good luck with d regging
> Hopefully things will be different this time!!!
> 
> Just sitting out in the garden now! Lapping up the weather it could be on the turn for tomorrow!
> 
> Tinkerbell glad your mum is feeling better! And glad the appt went well! Our first one took ages tool! Did u gave your scans and oh sample? At least you no your chest consultant won't say no to treatment so nothing to worry about and you do have a while for them to get it sorted until your back from honeymoon! You must be so excited!!

Nope, no scan for me probably because i had the Hycosy not too long ago and they saw what they needed from that and no sample for oh as it had been within 6 months of the last one, which he was actually disapointed to hear as he wanted to see if numbers had changed.

Glad your follow up went well, be good if we do cycle close to each other. When did they say you might start? We'll be back on 14th May and AF should arrive around 17th so I'll be calling up then to get started :happydance:
I have to ring Guy's on Monday to check if the anesatist wants to see me before, they did a lot of bloods when I was there full blood count, my hba1c to check blood sugars are controlled and gawd knows what else but he wanted everything checked which is slightly annoying.


----------



## key24

Tinkerbell - sure it must be annoying to have so many tests, but it is better to have that now and then know that everything is going to go fine when they do EC.

Just had a call from Guys trying to push my appointment back to 17th May - i said no way, as we're off on hols end of June and don't think the cycle would have completed by then so we would be waiting til July time to even start.  They basically said that docs schedule has changed (probably want more time for easter!!) and so i can't go on the 12th April. I stood my ground and they called me back and i'm now booked in for 23rd april which is fine because still before Day21 so shouldn't delay anything.

so now got an extra 2 weeks to wait, as long as it doesn't delay anything then that's the main thing, just a bit frustating as i had been really looking forward to next week and getting moving. Seems i don't have much luck with Guys and scheduling after the extra 2 weeks on down regging as well last time!

Oh well moan over - guess that's just another frustrating part of this whole process, the bloody waiting

k x


----------



## kazzab25

Hi Tinkerbell I will be a bit ahead of you by then but not too far! I can't believe they never offered oh the chance to do another sample! 

Key I cannot believe they have put your dates back again!! Very glad you stood your ground!!!


----------



## kazzab25

Happy Easter ladies x


----------



## key24

How's everyone getting on - hope you're all having a good bank hols.

Serena - hopefully still no symptoms on sniffers, when do you start gonal_f?
Monkeyfeet have you started down reg now?

Have been feeling a bit up & down this weekend thinking about if it doesn't work again. I was so positive the first time but once you've had 1 failure I keep thinking that it easily could not work again.

Sorry don't want to be depressing as I know we're all in the same boat but I seem to be surrounded by friends having their second & third babies and feel that time is running out for me!

Think I just need to get started again so I can get back in that positive place.

Kxx


----------



## kazzab25

Think we've all been feeling like that since the failure hun of natural don't be sorry! 

Once your starting again you will feel much better there is no reason why it won't work for all of us, it's not a case of won't it's a case of when! I actually feel much more relaxed about this time, well at the moment but I've been up and down too! Just got to keep that head held high! You'll get there! And you did get blastys and some snow babies so there are lots of positives just need get that sticky bean!!!! I no we all will x


----------



## key24

Thanks kazza - I think you're right I just want to get started again.

Sure it will be second time lucky for us all - we deserve it!!

Kx


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Hi,

Hope all had a nice long weekend! I've eaten far too much chocolate!

It's only natural to feel anxious, I too go from extreme positivity to feeling certain it won't work. It can be such an emotional roller coaster. Trying to stay positive and not worry too much and hope tht this will be out time.

Started down reg on Saturday, as yet no symptoms so fingers crossed it stays that way.
Serena how are you?

Key, I can't believe they moved your appt, well done for standing your ground though. Really looking forward to heti g what your process is with the fet's.

Tinkerbell, what date is your wedding? Can't be long now.

Xx


----------



## key24

Monkeyfeet glad to hear that no symptoms (except excess chocolate consumption!) from the sniffers.

Serena - how you doing, you must be getting close to starting gonal-f soon?

Kazza - any news your end?

Tinkerbell - if i'm right the wedding is only a couple of weeks away - how exciting!!

k x


----------



## Serena80

Monkeyfeet - congrats on starting the downregging again. Fingers crossed the side effects will hold off. Did you have any side effects the first round?

Key - glad you held your own and weren't bullied into moving your appt back. You are cursed when it comes to being postponed! at least the 2 weeks extra wont stop you doing FET this month. completely understand about feeling up and down about all of this. It's easy to swing between being sure it'll work and being sure it wont. I guess we all need to try to stay positive, but sometimes it's easier said than done! As Kazza said once you start again it will help to feel positive as you get caught up in each step of the process.

Kazza - not long now before BCP, how are you feeling?

I've got tons of side effects now! down regging has kicked in full swing since coming off the BCP. Had 1 week of being SO tired & coldy (might have had a cold as well, not sure, but a lot worse when I took the sniffers for about 4 hours and then would wear off a bit) and now the headaches are back with avengence. Had yesterday off I felt so rough. But back at work and counting the minutes until I can go home and go straight to bed. I am actually really looking forward to the injections as they sorted out the headaches last time. Going to ask on Wed if I can have a bigger dose and will see what they say.

Hope you're all well x


----------



## kazzab25

Hi all! 

Monkey feet hope your down regs are not to bad for you!! 
I've eaten way too much rubbish thus weekend! Diet went right out the window!! 

Key, not long now for that follow up! Really looking forward to hearing what fet involves! Hope your feeling better x 

Serena oh those headaches not looking forward to that bit! Are the injections next week? I think im going to ask to up the dose a bit more too! 

AFM last day of provera then within 7 data AF should come then I'll phone up and start BCp I can't remember if it's day one or two you start the BCp 

Short week this week it's going quick so far!!


----------



## key24

Sorry to hear about the headaches serena - i remember that part and it was s**ty! Hopefully not too long until you start injections

Kazza - how exciting not too long until you start bcp and then sniffers

My end no AF yet normally i am between 30 -32 days, now at day 34. Now sure if it is expected that it's late after an ivf cycle, anyone know? Typical it was slightly early last month for my testing month, so i knew before i tested!

have a good rest of week, not long until weekend..

k x


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Hi everyone,
Hope you're all well and all feeling ok. Sorry to hear the side effects of down regging have kicked in Serena, doesn't sound nice at all :(

Haven't been on much lately as busy with last minute wedding/holiday things, we leave in 10 days and just 17 until the wedding :)
AF arrived this evening along with horrible cramps which have thankfully calmed down now, feeling slightly excited that the next time she shows up I'll be calling Guys to get started.

Hope you all have a good weekend x


----------



## Serena80

Hello everyone, hope you all had a lovely weekend.

Tinkerbell - one week until you leave! Have a great wedding & honeymoon x

Kazza - has AF turned up yet? Are you back on the BCPs? I started BCP on day 5 this round! I think it helped with the sniffer side effects having them cross over at the beginning. Hope you're ok x

Key - Hope AF has turned up. I don't know but I think it's probably normal for your cycles to be a bit irregular after ICSI. Mine have been overly regular and I feel like i've mroe or less had AF non-stop since the last round! Hope it turns up soon if it hasn't already.

Monkeyfeet - how are you getting on?

AFM - Same symptoms as before. The headaches and tiredness are awful and I can't wait until Wed to get back on the injections. They have sent a new Gonal F pen - did any of you have the new one in the last round? Is it easy to use?


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya 

Tinkebell you must be sooo excited!!! 

Serena Af still not hear yet last time it took 7 days after finishing provera so i would expect her in 2 days time!! 

A new Gonal F pen? I had one that was white and red i dont no if that was the new one or the old one. Are you starting injecting this wednesday??? 

I so cant wait, i just wish af would hurry up!!! 

Key, how are you? 

Monkeyfeet, how are you doing xx


----------



## key24

My gonal-f pens where white and red too, not sure if that's new style but they were pretty easy to use.

AF came on Sunday (stupidly i was beginning to think maybe there was a chance i could be bfp - i guess i won't learn!!). So now just waiting for meeting next Monday to learn the FET process and go from there

Serena - good luck with your appt tomorrow, will you be starting injections then?

hope everyone else is well and on track. Tinkerbell not long at all until wedding and hols - very jealous

k x


----------



## kazzab25

Hi key! Sorry to hear the witch arrived!! Looking forward to hearing how fet works!! 

Monkeyfeet how are you?

AF arrived today!!! Just called guys so hopefully I'll get a call back tomorrow!!


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Hi all,

Key / Kazza, glad you're both off and running again. Hopefully time will seem to go a bit quicker now you're back on protocol.

Serena I too have received new pens from last time, by the instructions they look fairly similar but hoping they will go through with me on my next appt on 30th. So sorry to hear headaches are back for you. Mine have now kicked in as well and I am exhausted! Hey Jo, all for a good cause. 

Tinkerbell, you must be beyond excited, if a little busy. Hope you have an amazing wedding and honeymoon! X

H.x


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Good luck for tomorrow Btw Serena, let us know how you get on. Excited.


----------



## Serena80

Hi, just a quick one to let you know how I got on at Guys. Scan was fine, same number of follicles as last time. Asked nurse to up my dose, she wasn't keen but I kept pushing and asked her to talk to a dr & he agreed (actually said its a good idea!) so now on 225. Going back on Sunday for a blood test. Headaches have been a bit better already. Glad I'm on a high dose but a bit annoyed to have to push for it. 

Monkey feet, the new injections are good, not too different really. Sorry you've got the headaches too, they are stinky x

Kazza - what dose are you going on this time? Did you hear back from Guys?

Key - it's so mean when AF comes late as you can't help hope even when you know the odds. At least you can get prepared for FET. Hope it goes well on Mon x


----------



## kazzab25

Hi serena 

Glad the appt went well!! And so pleased they agreed to up the dose!! I had to phone guys three times before they confirmed to take bcp today and when I asked about upping the dose they were not having any of it!!!! So I'm on 112.5! I'm really not happy about it so I think I'm going to have a much bigger moan when they call me back!! What did u say to get them to Agree? Do you no which dr agreed it?


----------



## Serena80

Is 112.5 the same dose you were on before?
I don't know the drs name, I think it was dr Cal something. I just said it was our last chance & if possible I'd like to increase the dose. The nurse kept saying its quality over quantity which I understand but when I asked if quality is better with a low dose she didn't say it was so not sure what the prob was. When she came back from the dr she said he thought it was a good idea as for my age I should be aiming for more than 10eggs in collection.


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Thanks for the update Serena and well done for pushing for what you wanted, although a bit frustrating that if you'd not, the dr's opinion wouldn't have been asked. Glad to hear headaches are already better. Here's to hoping for an excellent round of eggs for you.x

Sorry to hear you have had problems Kazza, I too have been round in circles admin wise and have even been sent someone else's schedule in the post.. I really am just putting my faith in the fact that the medical
Staff and processes are much better than the admin. hope you get to say what you think when you next speak and get some resolution.

X


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks monkey feet, where abouts are you in the cycle ? What dose are you on? 

Serena I started on 75 then upped to 112.5 and this time I'm starting on 112.5 bit I'm really going to push it on the phone to them when they call me to confirm Meds and book my next appt, think I'm going to demand to speak to a dr!!!


----------



## key24

Glad you've got the increase you wanted Serena, can't believe EC is going to be before the end of April it has come round so quickly. Really good news that the headaches have gone

Kazza - definately worth trying again, maybe you'll have more luck face to face when you go for the baseline scan, like Serena did?

monkeyfeet - sorry to hear your suffering from the dreaded headaches too, when do you start gonal-f?

I can't wait to Monday to finally hear next steps for us

k x


----------



## kazzab25

Key - Mondays not far now!!! Im really excited for you!! 

I have just spoken to Guys again!!! They are going to hate me!!!!! I had a right winge!!! And basically they said they think the DR will not change my dose because of the amount of follicals i already have due to my age, pcos and my very high AMH level and my irregular periods!!! I moaned and moaned and said its my last nhs cycle, cant afford to waste, you say my age but i got 9 eggs and you expected more!! You say i have a high ovarian reserve but i only got 9 before!! so all points to the fact i need a bigger dose!! But they said i am starting on a bigger dose as im starting on what i finished and and it can be increased if we need to!! But it was left that we will talk to the dr on the day of my scan 21st may!! 

So, ive still got the hump!!! 

Enough of my moan, when do you think EC will be Serena? 

Monkeyfeet how are you? 

Tinkerbell, been thinking of you and your lovely wedding which is almost here you must be so excited!!


----------



## kazzab25

Iv


----------



## kazzab25

Ive just re read the post ec will be before end of April wow that is quick !!!!! I start down regging on the 7th base line scan is the 21st may x


----------



## Serena80

Hi Kazza, I don't blame you for having the hump! The nurses said the same to me but the dr said differently so it might be different when you go for your scan. It was Dr Khalid who agreed my increased dose - he did my blood test today. Although have a giant bruise on my arm so hope he knows what he's doing! Hope they can get it sorted on the 21st. Seems like ages away, the never ending waiting game! 

Monkey feet - how you feeling on the sniffers? Looking forward to the injections in a week?

Key - good luck for tomorrow!

Afm - blood test came back fine so carrying on with 225 & will go for a scan & blood test on Tues. feeling ok but just had a 3 hour nap so a bit more tired than usual!

Hope you're all doing well x


----------



## key24

Hi serena - glad to hear that everything's ok with blood test and things are progressing nicely. Have you found it much easier this time knowing what the process is, having done it before?

kazza - bring on the 21st so you can have another conversation with the DR. Is that when you're starting the sniffers?

Monkeyfeet - how's it going, hope time is going quickly for you and soon be on the gonal-f.

Tinkerbell - think you might have left for wedding now, so have a fantastic time!

Got my appt this afternoon, i really hope i can get started straight away and don't have to wait until next cycle.

k x


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Hi all,

Kazza not surprised you peeved, hope you get a good chat when you go for your appt. 
Serena glad all ok with your bloods albeit that you now have bruised arm. I once moaned about someone useless having taken my bloods and turned out it was a consultant! They just don't seem to have the same bedside manor! Hope the tiredness eases.. Nearly at the all exciting collection again.

Key, how I'd you get on today?

Afm, shattered but all ok, last week on the sniffers and I'm looking forward to injecting. I think someone asked me re dose. I started on 225 last time and will be doing the same again and I think the expectation is that I will hve to coast again but doctor made this decision based on how many eggs we got last time.

Hope you all had good weekends.xx


----------



## Serena80

Hi everyone,

Key  how did it go yesterday? Looking forward to hearing all the details x

Monkeyfeet  I feel your pain for being shattered. Its so exhausting on the down regging. Hopefully itll help with you start the injections on Monday. Its strange they are planning on you possibly coasting again! But it worked last time so good to give it another go. Do you have your baseline scan on Monday too? Do you know how many follicles you had last time? My husband writes all of that stuff down or else id have no clue.

Kazza  hope youre well. How have you been finding the BFP? You were fine on it last time werent you?

I had a scan & blood test this morning and everything seems to be going well. They will ring with the results and may need me to go in tomorrow for another scan. My husband asked how this scan was compared to the last round. Todays scan was day 7 and last round I had one on day 8, but she thinks it looks a lot better as more seem to be growing larger (basically the little xs on the chart look more bunched up this time). Im hoping this is good news but still early days so not getting my hopes up too much.


----------



## Serena80

I am so annoyed. Guys didnt ring us back! They are absolutely useless. I rang up and left 2 messages this afternoon as had a bad feeling this might happen and nobody replied and now theyre closed! I cant believe it. Fuming. Nobody is picking up the emergency number either. 

Ill just have to hope my blood tests were fine and to continue on the same dose, and that im not due to come in for another scan tomorrow. Morons.


----------



## Serena80

Taking my rant back. They rang as I was driving home. Everything's fine & don't have to go back until Fri x


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya everyone

Serena, I'm really lad things are looking good !! And good news that you don't need to go back until Friday! How many days did you stim for last time? 

Monkeyfeet, not long for Stims now! You both seem to be moving so quickly ! 

Key how was the appt ? 

Afm still on bcp and I'm fine on that, start dr on the 7th and booked for scan on 21st so I'm pleased everything is in place still Angry about the dose but I'll chill until the scan, I suppose I did respon ok once I was n 112.5 but I could have had an extra 5 days on It if they started me on that from the start just want to be a bit higher though! But I no they will say because my irregular period high amh and my age they won do it! I just no it! Fat lot of good that did for me last time! Feel like my age and m amh is going against me not of me!!


----------



## Serena80

Hi Kazza, I know what you mean about the age going against you. They always say that to me too but sure if they mean I'm too young to be trying higher risk treatment. That its only when your older & more frantic that you should try higher doses. Doesnt make much sense seeing as fertility drops with age anyway. And I don't really see how it makes a difference if you don't have more funding anyway. 
The nurse said collection will be Monday which will be day 13, which is exactly the same as last time x

I have had the swollen stomach & pains since yesterday and went to the gp this morning to ask about painkillers (as have given up ringing the ACU for advice) and the dr said I needed to rest & wrote me off from work for 2 weeks! I feel really guilty as I hate having time off, but I know I'd have had next week off with the operation anyway. But it's so good to lay down and not have the shooting pains. I am going to turn into a couch potato.


----------



## key24

Hi Ladies - sorry Ive been AOW Ive been travelling a little with work again.

Serena - can't believe EC will be on Monday, that's has flown by. Sorry to hear that you are in pain probably a really good thing that you've been signed off as can get some real r + r both post EC & ET.

Kazza - Ill be starting DR about same time as you, so might be having transfers about the same time too :)

So appt on Monday was all fine they explained the FET process and asked us if we wanted to transfer 1 or 2, me & OH are both agreed on two. I'm liking the idea of twins more and more as time goes on! They told us that the two embryos were freezed on Day6  which is really good apparently. Steps for the FET are  I start down regging on Day 21  which is 5th May. They slightly prefer injections to the sniffer drugs for FET, so I will be doing those, although apparently doesnt make much difference. I was also hoping that might help ease the headaches but nurse said may still get headaches. Then on 1st day of period I need to call up and I reduce DR dose and start with 3 tablets of oestradiol valerate, which has a tendency to cause nausea, so looking forward to that one! Then I am booked in for a scan which is done either 2 or 3 weeks after bleed, and is only done on a Thursday (not sure why this is?). After scan theyll tell me when to stop with DR injections and when to start pessaries and when transfer is. Then after transfer I continue both oestradiol (this goes up to 4 tablets) and pessaries twice a day (as per fresh cycle). They also did a scan on Monday to check everything ok, which it was although apparently i have a slight dent at the top of my uterus but nothing to worry about apparently  not sure why no-one has mentioned before.

So basically in terms of length of treatment it seems to be the same if not slightly longer than a fresh cycle and Im guessing my transfer will probably be around the end of may beginning of June time. Get the new drugs delivered on Tues then all kicks off on Saturday. Am now starting to feel pretty good about chances (forgot to ask what they would be) but in 2008 FET success rate at Guys was 46%. Interestingly enough guys said they only freeze embryos at 5 or 6 days now which is maybe why there success rate is slightly higher than some other clinics. Anyway still got another week to go until we kick off and fingers crossed for a headache and nausea free few weeks!

By the time we kick off again youll be on 2ww Serena, and Monkeyfeet wouldnt have thought you were much further behind. How are you getting on with everything?

K x


----------



## key24

Serena - how you feeling today, any better at all? At least it's only a few days til EC - am very excited for you.

How's everyone else doing?

k x


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Good luck for tomorow Serena, will be thinking of you. Hope you're feeling ok.xx


----------



## kazzab25

Good luck serena looking forward to your update x


I'll post a proper uPdate a bit later x


----------



## kazzab25

Serena, how did you get on today hun? Hope you got loads of eggies!!!

Key, we will be more of less cycling together!!!! I have worked out that i start DR on 7th May, I go for baseline scan on the 21st May, start injecting for about 10-13 days so 31 - 3rd of june have EC then 3 or 5 day transfer should no the outcome by mid june! 

I thought a FET would be alot quicker though! 


Monkeyfeet, how are you doing hun? 

Hope tinkerbells having a lovely time!


----------



## key24

Hey Serena - how'd you get on today? Hope everything went ok with the EC and you got lots of embroyos!

Kazza - no the FET takes about a month from when I start the FET, so transfer about end of May / beginning of June and i'll know the results mid June (just before going on hols). Nice to have a cycle buddy again!

Monkeyfeet - how are you getting on, have you started stimming yet?

k xx


----------



## Serena80

Hello everyone,

sorry not to be in touch. Hope you are all well. it's really good news to have a cycle buddy Key/Kazza. I SO SO SO hope it works for all of us this time. I have a good feeling for all of us this time. I've just heard that my friend's brother, who has been going through IVF in New York, is having a baby with his wife. I think it's a good sign and has made me feel really positive about this round.

Monkeyfeet - how is it going for you? you had your scan and started injections today didn't you? what did they say about the scan? Do you like the new gonal f pen as much? The nurse said after you press the plunger thing (I am sure this is not what it's really called!) you should leave it in for 10 secs before removing. She also said to leave it in the fridge when at home. I didnt do either of these things before and the injections hurt a lot more this time. did they say the same to you?

today went well. I had a 9am appt and when I came out I felt fine - not at all sick like last time so definitely think it was because I hadnt eaten. I am in loads less pain than last time too, it's really weird. They got 13 eggs which I'm really happy about. On Friday I saw the head nurse Alice (who I love) and she showed me the charts and the follicles were ALOT bigger and better than last time. 12 were already well over the cut-off line and there were a few more near to it so she said she hoped we'd def get 12 and possibly up to 15, so we're happy with 13. Hoping it's good news for tomorrow. Dr Tom did the procedure today. Is it wrong that I am a little bit in love with him? My husband thinks so. 

egh - guess what I had forgotten/blocked from my mind. THE BUM TABLET. At least you get to avoid that this time Key! When I was doing it a 6am this morning Kazza's words about your bum 'munching it up' came straight into my head. I think they scarred me for life.

Can any of you help me remember what to do with the pessiaries? the nurse said 'start taking them today' and I said yes. but wasnt until I got home that I realised I cant remember when to take them. My husband rang at middayish to ask at the ACU but shockingly they didn't ring back. Can any of you remember? I think maybe it's just before bed and first thing in the morning but can't find anything about it in my notes and not sure if i'm already supposed to have taken it or not.

Key - I can't believe how long the FET takes and how many injections it involves. I really hope the headaches stay away and the whole thing is less traumatic than the full ICSI cycle. Thanks for telling us all about it, I had no idea it involved so much.


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Hey Serena, 
That is superb news about 13 eggs! I am so do please for you and do good to hear you feeling so much more positive about it all good on you. I too hve a good feeling about this cycle for us all.

Had my scan today but as I'm away this weekend and they want to monitor me a bit more closely, I'm now not starting injections til Sunday.
Re your pessaries, 1 x at night and 1 x first thing in the am!
Wishing you all the luck in the world for your 2ww. Rest up an take it easy.

Hope all else are well?xxx


----------



## Serena80

Thanks Monkeyfeet, I figured that was it but just have a crappy memory so needed to check! That makes sense them putting back your injections, is it because they're worried about over-hyper stimulation again and having to coast? Are you off anywhere nice for the bank holiday wkend?


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Forgot to say, I did keep my injections in the fridge last time round thrpughout and left in for 10secs each time , but only stung when I didn't pinch my skin properly.

Off to new York for mine and oh's birthday (same day!). Xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya!! 

13 eggs that's fab news!!!!! Wel done you!! 

Serena I can't believe what you said about dr Tom it was only last week I was telling my friend the same thing!!!!!!!!!! I've got a little crush on him!!!!

Looking forward to hearing about your fertilisation report tomorrow everything crossed! I do have a good feeling this time for all of us! I'm much more relaxed too!!

Sorry about my expressions!! I don't really have a way with words!! Haha


----------



## key24

That's great news Serena 13 eggs and you're feeling a lot better after EC than last time - what a great start!

Fingers crossed that most of them fertilise leaving you with some great fresh and frozen embies to choose from.

My new medication arrived today - i've got a traditional sytle needle for the injections and have to "drawn" the medication from a bottle, so i'm sure the first time on Sat will be fun!

Monkeyfeet - have a wondeful time in NYC - am very jealous. Just can't wait until my hols in portugal at end of June at the moment

k x


----------



## Serena80

Just heard from Guys and 12 were injected & 7 fertilised. Fingers crossed.

Very jealous of your holidays Monkeyfeet and Key! I love New York and hopefully this time of year it will be HOT x


----------



## key24

7 is great - we only had 5 fertilised and ended up with 2 frozen, so i'm sure you'll end up with some extra this time, which you can use for #2, when you get bfp from fresh cycle anyway!! :thumbup:

k x


----------



## kazzab25

Great news serena!!! Well done you!! 

How many did you have last time?


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

7 is fab Serena! Hope you are doing ok. Looking forwrd to heralding about your transfer.x


----------



## Serena80

Yes, happy with 7. Although no guarantee any of them will develop but here's to hoping. Last time we had 5 so I guess we have slightly better odds. Hoping for some frosties x


----------



## key24

Of course they'll develop - i,'m sure guys will have some good embryos to choose from. So are you booked in for Thursday unless you hear otherwise? Hope your still feeling OK and not sore after ec


----------



## kazzab25

Oh great that's much better I'm so excited for you xxxx


----------



## Serena80

Guys rang and having the transfer this morning. I asked about the quality of the eggs but couldn't understand what she was saying so will just find out more when we get there. I think she said to transfer 2 though. I don't know if I should be pleased or disappointed. Will let you know what they say after the appt x


----------



## kazzab25

Don't worry it may mean that they already know which ones are the best so best to put them back where they belong!! Good luck what time are you due up there x


----------



## Serena80

Hi Kazza, you were right! They said they could see a 9 cell and an 8 cell with no fragmentation so thought it best to put those in. We said we were told after egg collection that we should hope for a day 5 transfer as its the best but they said that's wrong and lots of people seem to think this so they need to look at their literature & the message they're sending out. They said day 3 is best if they can tell the best ones but day 5 is best if they're all the same. The rest of the embryos look much better than last time - we had 2x 9 cells (one with frag, the other transferred), 2 x 8 cells (one with frag the other transferred), 2 x 7cells and 1x6 cells. We asked how it compared with last time & they said last time we had 2x7cells (transferred), 2 x 6cells and 1x4 cells. So I'm hoping we might get 1 or 2 frozen ones but there's no guarantee. The embryologist said in most cases they don't get any frozen ones (as we all know!) which is the opposite of what hot doctor tom said in the beginning! We were convinced we'd have about 9 frozen ones per cycle ha ha! They need to look at the messages they send our from the first meeting. There's no point being unrealistically optimistic if in fact most people get no frozen ones.

Anyway, sorry if this is boring. I felt a bit down when they called to confirm transfer this morning but feel much better now. 

Kazza - there's no way to know for def what has made this set of embryos bigger and better qual but I think it's the higher dose of gonal f, and even if this cycle fails I'm glad I went up a dose. Obviously if you overstimmed I'd feel awful but I really think it might be worth pushing for a slightly higher dose. If they think it's a bad/dangerous idea they'll say but it's worth asking at your scan. What do you think? 

Monkeyfeet - are you off to NY today? What are your plans for sightseeing? The 9/11 museum memorial is supposed to be amazing but heartbreaking. 

Key - how are you doing? I was explaining to my husband about your FET this morning but I couldn't remember if you had 1 or 2 frozen - I thought it was 2 but not sure. Hope you're doing well x


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya serena that's great news!!!!!! Your embies sound great!!!! No fragmentation and 8-9 cells!!! I have such a good feeling about this!!! 

I will push for a higher dose for Deffinate I seriously hope they let me but even if they do it will only be slightly higher! I am so furious over it!! Still hopefully I'll see your dr!


----------



## Serena80

Hi Kazza, been looking on the Internet and lots of sites say low doses are better for egg quality, so maybe a higher dose wouldn't necessarily be better.

https://www.essentialbaby.com.au/forums/lofiversion/index.php/t714791.html
Here's one site. 

Just having a panic that you ask to up your dose and it ends up being worse! X


----------



## kazzab25

Don't panic!!! Thanks for link I'll have a propper look tonight!! 

I just want to increase a bit!! Howany eggs did you get on 150


----------



## Serena80

On 150 I got 10 eggs & 5 fertilised x


----------



## kazzab25

Ok well at the vet least I'd like to go up to 175 I don't think that's unreasonable!!


----------



## key24

Serena they sound like great quality embryos, and that's what I remember from info evening that if they can easily see the best eggs they transfer at day 3. If they can't see what's best they wwait til 5. Hope you're taking it easy now and feeling a lot better in yourself - we've all got everything crossed for you!

Kazza think it is definaltely worth trying to get an increase when you go in for scan and just make sure tthey monitor you carefully.

Start injections on Sat - bit nervous as completely different to gonal - f pens but I'm sure it will be fine.

Serena - am so excited for you hun really hope it is second time lucky!

Kxx


----------



## Serena80

Hi Key - have you started the injections today? How was it filling up the syringe from the bottle? Are you still injecting it into your stomach? And is it 2 times a day like the sniffers? Good luck today!

I'm taking it nice and easy! Went to Chapter One last night - SO yum. Have you guys been? I'd never been before but had seen it opposite the hospital and heard lots of good things x

Looking forward to hearing from the embryologist this weekend x

Hope you're all doing well x


----------



## Serena80

3 frozen!!!!! I can't believe it! One was day 5 which they said is best but also said the 2 day 6 embryos are 'beautiful'!


----------



## kazzab25

Omg serena that's amazing well done!!!!!!!!!!!! So pleased!!!!!!


----------



## key24

Serena that's fantastic news - so happy for you both. Glad to hear you're taking it easy and enjoying yummy food. I've been to Chapter one a couple of times it,s lovely. How long have you got before you can test?

Kazza - how you getting on with sniffers, hope you've not got too many side effects.

Monkeyfeet - am sure NYC was amazing - good to have a break before stinking.

I started downreg injections on Saturday and it's not too bad. Quite hard to fill needle as need to turn medication bottle upside down with 1 hand but fill the syringe and pull back the plunger at the same time - so quite tricky. But other than that it's not too bad and the good news is no side effects yet! Just looking forward to scan (don't know when that will be yet) and getting the envies out the freeze!

Congrats again Serena let's hope tthis is the start of al our good news

Kxx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi key, 

So glad your not having any side affects so far! Wonder why they prefer to inject the down reg meds? Your transfer is due around the same time as mine isn't it? 

I started sniffs this morning! I have a headache nw but not sure if that's just a coincidence! Can't wait to get this show on the road now!! 

Serena so pleased you have som frosties I have heard that god forbid if this is not successful a frozen cycle is a lot cheaper, or for a lovely little bro or sister for the little ones you have on board!! 

Monkeyfeet, hope you are well! 

Wonder wen tinkerbells back!


----------



## Serena80

Key - your message to Monkeyfeet just made me laugh out loud x
Glad the injections are going ok. I am rubbish at doing tricky things so hopefully it won't come to that! Do you have your scan booked in already?

Kazza - I HATE the headaches! Next you'll have fog brain & forget all your sentances! Hope they ease off a bit. yes I'm glad that FET is cheaper. If it doesn't work this time Bromley pays for 2 rounds of FET so I wouldn't have to pay, but if this does work we would obviously pay in the future if we wanted another child. Is it about £700?


----------



## Serena80

Hi Monkeyfeet - how was NY? How is the stimming going?

Key/Kazza - hope the headaches aren't around today x


----------



## key24

Just re-read my post and see what you mean. Made me smile for the first time today, as having a shocker!

Still so far so good - no side effects with the injections, hope that means it is working!! Got OH to help by holding the bottle last night and that made the whole process a whole lot easier.

Serena - when are you back to work after they signed you off? 

Kazza - really hope headache was just a coincidence yesterday

I'm so dying to get to transfer stage, wish the next few weeks would just fly by. Won't know when my scan is till i call on first day of bleed, which i'm guessing should be some time later this week.

kxx


----------



## Serena80

Oh no, sorry you're having a crappy day. Last thing you need while on the dreaded down regs. It's great you've gotno headaches. Sure it's working, the sniffing part was nasty, not that injections are a load of fun!

Back at work Thurs. it feels like forever. Can't remember the last time I had 2 weeks off. Getting too used to being a couch potato. Thurs is a strike day at my college though so actually won't be back until Fri!

I'm dreading getting my period on Sunday night like last time and then having a really awful heavy period next week. Last time it was dreadful but I can't have any more time off obviously after 2 weeks away!


----------



## key24

Let's hope there's no period and you get a beep instead! Is Sunday your test day?


----------



## key24

Bloody auto text - obviously meant bfp not beep!!!!

X


----------



## Serena80

Ha ha, beep is better! Wed next week is my test day but last time af came 4 days early x


----------



## key24

Only 7 sleeps to go until test day!! Really really hope you don't get AF at all and all works this time. How do you feel in comparision to last time, any different?

k xx


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Hi all,

Back to work with a bang today, after a fab few days in te big apple, heading home to bed now!

Kazza sorry to hear about the headache on first day of down reg, hope it's not continued and that you've settled back in to routine. Great to have you back off and running.

Key - injections sound complicated although sounds like you have got the hang of it, I know I would be all fingers and thumbs! Hope the lack of side effects remains and that you are having a better day. You made me too smile at the 'stinking' comment!

Serena, not long at all to go now, how are you feeling? I have absolutely everything crossed for you. Xx

Afm, started injections on Sunday, still
Suffering from headaches but otherwise no effects as yet. Blood test tomorrow am to monitor my oestrogen levels. Can't wait to get to transfer.

Tinkerbell must be getting married about now! HoPenshe is having an amazing time!

X


----------



## Serena80

Monkeyfeet - you're back! Glad you had such a good time, even with the jet lag now! Good luck with the blood test today - hopefully no overstimming this time x

Key - how are you getting on with new dr? Any side effects yet? Yes, test day for me is next Wed I think. I have had really bad cramps in the night and this morning. I wouldn't be surprised if I got AF today. If I don't get AF I'm going to wait until Wed if I can to test. I almost don't want to test to find out the bad news so shouldn't be too hard. I've been reading various forums and loads of people have their BFPs with FET cycles, I can't wait to see how yours goes and have a great feeling about this for you x

Kazza - how are you doing hon? Are the headaches still coming?


----------



## key24

Monkeyfeet - welcome back, glad you had a fantastic time in NYC. Hope all goes well at Guys today and you are on track. Hope they are keeping a really good eye on you so you don't over stimulate like last time.

Serena - i know what you mean about testing, that's how i felt last time. However the AF signs might be a good thing. On thier 3rd ivf attempt my SIL was sure it had failed and she was about to get AF and it worked! Now have 13yr old twins.

I've also read quite a few stories about success with FET so am really keeping my fingers crossed that it works this time. Just wish i knew more about timescales, as won't know when i;m going in for scan until AF comes. This cycle seems to be even longer than a fresh one!!

Kazza - hope you're doing ok and avoiding those ghastly headaches.

Tinkerbell - if you see this have a brillant wedding, definately the best day!!

k xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi Ladies sorry i have been away, my mums had a bloody mental breakdown and ive had to get her in hospital, ive been devastated. So im not sure if its being stressed out thats kept my headaches at bay or they just havent been as bad!!! 

Serena, really hoping AF stays away, your cramps could be implantation!!! 

Key, Glad things are going ok for you!!! 

Monkeyfeet, how many days into stims are you know? what dose are you on again? Has EC been booked yet?


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Kazza I'm so sorry to hear about your mum. Really hope she is doing ok and being looked after. Hope youve got some support too. Thinking of you. Xx

Serena hope your cramps have gone, as the girls say, this could well be implantation cramps. Have absolutely everything crossed and am feeling really positive for you.

Key, here's to hoping AF comes around really soon.

I am 7 days into stim. They reduced me from 225-150 after bloods on Thursday and have had more bloods and a scan today. Scan shows far less follicles than last time (think I had 18 last time but just 10 today) so feeling really down about that. Increased dose again to 225 as of today and back Monday for another scan. Really not sure when ec will be, just have to wait and see.

Hope everyone is making most of the sunshine.xx


----------



## key24

Kazza- so sorry to hear about your mum, hope she is doing a bit better now. Do you have any siblings who can share the load, as you really don't need extra stress at the moment.

Monkeyfeet sure you must be disappointed about the number of follicles, but remember quality is definitely much more important than quantity in this game! So fingers crossed when it comes to ec you'll have some really great looking embies!!

Serena - still got everything crossed for you hun, really hoping you get some great news on Wednesday.

Still no AF my end which is annoying so just got to keep going until she comes to find put when scan will be. Am now just hoping that the jubilee bank hols is not going to mess me up too much in terms of transfers etc.

Hope your all having a lovely weekend - I've been out weeding this morning which was fun!!

K xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi key any af yet??? Glad your getting on better with the injections! 

Serena, how are you, I'm feeling very positive for you! Have you resisted testing? Anymore symptoms? 

Monkeyfeet, sorry to hearof your follies but still more time to grow!! 

Afm no siblings to share the load just my aunt, and uncle and nan who are all very supportive! 

Af has just left for me so hopefully when I go for my scan on Monday I will be ok to tart injections!


----------



## Serena80

Kazza - that is such terrible news about your mum. You must be so stressed out at the moment. I hope she's ok and getting lots of help from the drs and her family, as well as all the support you're giving x how are you coping with it all? Really hope you're ok and your scan's ok next week x

Monkeyfeet - don't be down about the number of follicles, they may all be great quality and you will have some good blasts. It's really hard not to be disappointed but Key's right it's all about quality. Last round Key had fewer follicles than me or Kazza and yet she was the one who got the frosties x How are you feeling on the injections?

Key - how's it going with the down regging? Any sign of AF? Can you do the injections on your own now or do you need your husband to do it? I'm not looking forward to anything fiddly.

AFM - not good news. Started to bleed on Sunday like before and wasn't as sad/shocked this time, I def think having the frozen ones helps ease the stress a little bit. It's got loads heavier but didn't think anything of it as it was bad last time, but woke up at 4am in agony. Went into the toilet and it was a lot worse and I started to pass out but sat back on the loo and waited until everything came back. I was in so much pain I couldn't even call my husband as I was doubled over. I got back to the bedroom & woke my husband up & I was covered in sweat & shivering. I took painkillers and lay there until 7 when I rang the emergency ACU mobile number. Nobody answered! Dr Tom rang back at 7.30 & said he thought I was having a miscarriage but to continue with the pessiaries & test tomorrow as he's seen some cases where the woman's had the same symptoms but still been pregnant! Crazy! He said to go to the emergency room if I collapse. Which made me laugh. My husband's working from home today in case I collapse but the pain's eased a lot so think I'm over the worst of it. Not feeling to upset or anything but was scary last night. 

Anyway, sorry to sound so moany and over dramatic. Loads of people have really early miscarriages so don't think it's a big deal x


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Oh Serena, I am so so sorry you've ha such a horrible couple of days, sounds like agony. So glad you have now been able to speak to dr Tom and the pain has gone. Thinking of you. It's so difficult I know that nothing I say, hopeful or otherwise will help right now, just need to rest up and test tomorrow.xxxxx


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

And you are totally not being dramatic, it doesn't mater how many people go through anything, it doesnt make it any less relevant and the pain / hurt any less so and everyone needs to be able to have a cry or rant and reach out for comfort and support. This group has been so good for me and made me feel I can have an outlet to people who understand (outside of oh who of course does, but it's different) and many a time the things you have all written have cheered me up or made me smile or given me Hope (sorry if that sounds cheesy) but I really value it so would like to think this is the place we can say what we are feeling.xxx


----------



## kazzab25

Serena, I'm so sorry that you are going through a bad time, I, keeping everything crossed just in case dr Tom is right! Your not moaning and I totally second what Monkeyfeet says!! Not dramatic and very relevant! I'm keeping that hope for you! 

Monkeyfeet, when's your next scan? 

Key any news your end?


----------



## kazzab25

I mean right that it's a bfp !!


----------



## key24

Serena so sorry to hear about your terrible experience on Sun / monday morning. How are you feeling now? I really hope you doing better and not in so much pain. The body goes through so much on a ivf cycle (FET is so far a walk in the park in comparision) that i'm surprised anyone gets pregnant! You've got some great frozen embroyos so still have lots of hope for that BFP.

Also have to echo what Monkeyfeet says - the whole point of this group is to rant, rave, share the bad (and hopefully one day good!) of this terrible process! So no holding back that's what we're here for to keep eachother sane.

Kazza hope you're holding up ok your end and you're mums getting better.

Am thinking of both you and Serena tonight and sending big hugs :hugs:

Still no AF for me - beginning to think she is never going to arrive, but other than that all ok. Still no headaches, have managed to do injections myself last couple of days as travelling again - although it is easier with OH. 

take care all

k xx


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Hi,

Serena, how are you hon? Been thinking of you lots.xx

Kazza, how's your mum doing? Hope you are ok.xx

Sorry you still have no AF key, typical hey. Fingers crossed it arrives soon.

Afm, today is egg collection. Not feeling anywhere near as bloated as last time, mist likely as i dont have many follicles but i have developed a cyst which they will drain whilst there. Feeling fairly negative an know I need to sort that out as not helping but hey ho, will know where we stand in a few hours.

Love to all.xx


----------



## key24

Good luck Monkeyfeet - hope the ec all goes well. And just remember quality not quantity!!!! I'll be keeping everything crossed for you.

Serena - how you doing?Really hope you've had a better few days and are at least more comfortable now. Thinking of you and send you lots of love

Kazza - uoi've got your scan on Monday haven't you? glad things are moving nicely

k x


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Hi all :hi:

Well we got home on Monday from an amazing 3 weeks and are now Mr & Mrs :happydance:

Feeling extremely depressed with post wedding & holiday blues and just want to slump myself on the sofa :( and this awful weather isn't helping after all the sunshine we've come from.

How are you all? where is everyone upto with treatments? I will read back through the last few pages and try to catch up.

AF arrived today so have rang Guy's and now just waiting for a call back in the next few days to start our IVF cycle. Feeling so nervous and scared about it now, can't believe how quick it's come round x


----------



## key24

Welcome back Tinkerbell - sounds like you had a fantastic time and congratulations again on the wedding.

Glad AF has arrived now you can start to get excited about the IVF treatment - i am sure it will certainly help with the post wedding blues.

For me i am still waiting for bloody AF to arrive, have been on the down regging injections for 12 days and can't find out when scan or FET will be until AF arrives.

Nice to have you back.

Monkeyfeet - how'd you get on today hun? hope the ec wasn't too painful and you got a good number of follicles

k xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies 

Sorry I've been away bnb kicked me off!! Cheek! 

Anyhow, Tinkerbell many congratulations!! Sorry your feeling down but at least your going to be off and running with your treatment now! 

Monkeyfeet, how are you? Did you have to have the cyst drained, how many eggs did you get, I hope you were pleasantly surprised!

Key can't believe af mhasn't arrived! Can't you cann guys and seek some advice/reassurance? 

Serena anymore news, how you feeling?


----------



## key24

OH has been saying that same that i should contact Guys to ask - so have just left a msg and we'll see what they say.

I've had a few probs with the site - i think they changed it again.

Hope you're mum is doing a lot better Kazza

Monkeyfeet & serena - thinking of you both lots, hope you're ok

k xx


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Hi all,

Welcome back Tinkerbell! Sounds like you had a fab time! Congrats on being Mrs! Glad AF has arrived so you can finally get off an running, natural to be anxious but it's all very exciting too.

Key hope guys come back to you soon.

Kazza you're always away! Hope you're doing ok.

Serena how are you doing lovely? 

Update my end, seems some follicles came from nowhere after my last scan and they got 13 eggs from 12 follicles yesterday. Just had the embryologist call to say 9 were injected and 8 have fertilised. Think that's more than last time for us. Will need to go back and check. Been booked for Sunday transfer but will get a call from them in the morning. Have come out in a burning rash all over my face and chest today. Not sure what that is, hopefully will go down soon.

H.x


----------



## kazzab25

Hey 

Monkeyfeet, im sorry to hear of your rash hope its nothing to bad hun, but on the up side thats great news about your eggies and embies!!! How many did you get last time? 

Key, any news did guys come back to you? 

serena how you doing hun

afm hopefully all being well i will be stimming monday. 

My mum is doing much better thank you for asking, hopefully next week they will let her come home!!


----------



## key24

Great news Monkeyfeet - 8 fertilised is fantastic, i'm really happy for you. Hope the rash goes down soon though, that doesn't sound very pleasant!

Spoke to Guys and apparently is is unusual not to get AF but not rare. She said to take pregnancy test just in case (which i'll do in the morning but think highly unlikely) and to call back if no AF in another week - and they'll book me in for scan. So ongoing injections and praying for AF it is!!

Hope you all have a nice weekend, and Serena hope your doing ok hun

k xx


----------



## Serena80

Hello everyone,

Sorry to also not be on here in a while - I cant blame the site though as it's my stupid phone not connecting to the internet. 

Kazza - i'm so glad your mum is doing better. will she be staying with you when she comes? I hope you're doing ok. stimming Monday fingers crossed x

Key - If you get AF between cycles that will be so fantastic, I'm really excited for tomorrow morning now. Bet you don't sleep tonight!

Monkeyfeet - that is so fantastic about 8 embryos. You must be so pleased. Hopefully they'll all develop nicely and you'll have 1 or 2 to transfer and a few to freeze x 

Tinkerbell - the post wedding/honeymoon blues are just a sign of how much fun you had x

AFM - i'm much better. bleeding has mostly gone off but still a few cramps. going to have a few months off as have weddings and holidays that I want to be able to drink for. also prob good to have a break as the last 6 months are tiring! Got my next appt on June 18th with Dr Reddy so they'll prob explain FET. Except I already know as Key is so good at explaining things x

I've had Debbie (nurse) a few times now and even though she seemed a little grumpy at first she has always been lovely since. I also LOVE the head nurse Alice - have any of you had her? she's the nicest nurse ever.

Just babbling now. Better go. Wine to drink!


----------



## key24

Kazza - glad to hear your mum is coming home that's great. i'm sure you'll be fine for stimming monday and hopefully still on track for ec towards end of month

Serena - great to hear from you, and you're sounding very positive. I think having the summer off is a great idea. If it doesn't work for us on this FET i think i'll do the same and pick things up again in September. Like you say, definately need time out to get head together and HAVE SOME FUN!!!!

The body is a very funny thing. Work up to period pains at 5am this morning and AF finally arrived, just a few hours before i was going to do test. I knew was pregnant but think OH was getting quite hopefull! So at least it is here so i can now start the other tablets, drop down the injection dosage and find out when scan will be (although don't think i'm going to bother calling Guys til Monday).

Anyway off shopping today so have a great weekend all

k xx


----------



## key24

Good luck today Monkeyfeet if transfer goes ahead, take it nice and easy and watch loads of rubbish TV!

K x


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Thanks Key, had the call this morning to say we are rescheduling for Tuesday. Sounds like quality is much better than last time.

So pleased AF arrived for you key, well on your way now.

Serena glad to hear you're doing a bit better. Admire your positivity an totally don't blame you for taking a break. Next time will be less invasive with the FET. Enjoy the summer.x

Kazza, I think you have a scan tomorrow, good luck, let us know how you get on.

H


----------



## Serena80

Monkeyfeet - that's great did they give you any details about the 8 embryos? Good luck for Tues

Key - glad that AF has just arrived & you can move on to the next stage. Don't blame your OH for getting his hopes up, it is actually impossible not to x how are the new pills? Any nausea yet?

Kazza - good luck for tomorrow hope the scan shows lots of follicles x


----------



## key24

Great - sounds like you'll have some 5 day blasts to transfer then, that's excellent news. Now you can relax and enjoy the weekend and look forward to Tuesday

Kazza - good luck tomorrow hope all goes well

k x


----------



## key24

Thanks Serena - 
so far ok on pills, although a couple of headaches over weekend but not sure if that is AF, down reg catching up or new pills?? Spoke to Guys today (got through to someone straight away which always surprises the hell out of me!) and am booked for a scan on Friday 1st. Don't know why i was told before it was only on Thursday. They reckon the transfer will be the following week, i need to be on pessaries for at least 6 days so probably Weds 6th or Thurs 7. I can't wait this time and am getting really impatient.

Serena - how was your weekend, hope you had lots of booze + fun (you'll need to drink for us too still at the moment!) I've got a feeling you're going to have a fantastic summer and then successful FET whenever you choose to give it a go

Kazza - how'd it go today?

Monkeyfeet - good luck tomorrow, hope all goes well

Tinkerbell - how are you settling back in Mrs!!

k xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi Everyone. 

Monkeyfeet, sounds like you are going to get a good few blasties!!!!! brilliant!!! 

Serena, Hope you enjoying your break from TTC, well needed!!! 

Tinkerbell hope you are feeling better hun. 

Key, sounds like we will be doing the 2ww around the same time ish!! 

I had my scan today, thin lining and no cysts so i start injections today. I had a chat with a Dr and they were completely against me increasing my Gonal F dose on the basis i have LOADS of follies naturally and once my dose was upped on day 6 to 112.5 my eastrogen levels shot up and was border line overstimming, but i didnt feel like i was overstimming but as i am getting an extra 6 days on 112.5 hopefully that will make all the difference. 

Back on friday for a blood test. so if i stim for 11 days like last time that will mean ec will be around 1st of June and then transfer 3rd or 5th June. 

Im excited but ... sorry to bring the thread down but if i dont get any frosties and it dont work im not sure how the hell i will be about it!!! Im really worried about that side of it!! 

key -


----------



## jhoney

Hi ladies, I am sorry it has been so long since I last checked in with everyone but was feeling really down at the beginning of my treatment and didn't want to bring anyone down, plus started to freak out about a few things that I read on the net so Hubby and I decided it would be better for us to have an internet black out and try and have the best experience we could without freaking out over some of the things you read on the net
I have read back over what you have all been saying and I am so sorry that you have been having a hard time of it during your treatment and I debated for ages as to weather or not to write but after reading something someone put on here about needing to hear something positive and feeling down that it didn't work i thought I would just jump in and say hi and that it does work please don't loose faith I feel this is really easy for me to say and hope it doesn't come across as patronising but we were extremly lucky that it worked for us we took our test on Easter Sunday and I will be 12weeks next Friday
I read that TInkerbell your worried about the quality of your husbands sperm and weather it would work for you, my husbands sperm was 2million with only 30%of that normal and it worked for us so please don't let that stress you out just try and relax and have the best experience you can during your treatment 
I am keeping my fingers crossed for you all ladies and I know it will work for you all
I Really hope you don't mind me posting just wanted to give you something positive as I know when your going through this we all need something positive to hang on to
:hugs:


----------



## kazzab25

J honey it's really lovely to hear from you! A positive result is exactly what the dr ordered for me!! Many congratulations!! I am so so pleased for you!! Gives me some hope!! 

May I ask, how many embies did you get? And did you o a 3or five day transfer?


----------



## key24

Congrats Jhoney - that's fantastic news and thanks for sharing, it does help to know that there are success stories out there.

Kazza - it does sound like maybe keeping you on the lower does is a better idea and i'm keeping everything crossed for many frozen embies and a successfully BFP on the fresh transfer! Glad to see we will be 2ww buddies :thumbup:

Monkeyfeet -how'd it go today? Did they transfer just one if it's a 5day blast?

kx


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Congrats jhoney! Fab news and def the positive vibes we need!

I agree Kazza, overstim is by pleasant and could
Put whole cycle at risk. Great you're in to injections now though an as you say, be nice that you both do 2ww together.

We've got two blasts in board... And min of two frozen! We are so pleased about the frozen oo and may have more tomorrow try will let us know. We asked for two back in and they didn't fight it and understood why as we're paying and it's our 2nd try. Trying to stay positive but already feel better that we have some in the freezer should we get the dreaded bfn.
Now the longest 2 weeks of our lives commences!


----------



## kazzab25

Oh monkey feet that's great news!!! They always come across like they won't put two back but I suppose if your paying you carry that bit of extra weight!!!fingers crossed!!!


----------



## key24

Great news monkeyfeet - are they 2 x 5days? You might get twins - how exciting!!!


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

They suggested 1 as they said quality so much better than last time (makes me wonder what mess of cells we put back last time) but we asked for two, which they had anticipated we would do. Two 5 day blasts. Still can't believe we will have some frosties too, just feels
Like a bit of a safety barrier.


----------



## Anastacia7

Hi, I took my first Gonal F today at 225iui. Very strange to jab myself in the stomach. Good thing it wasn't as painful as normal jabs.

Got a question for some of you ladies out there, does Guys usually resist if you ask to put back two embryos? I reckon for most people, it's more a case of increasing your chances rather than hoping for twins. I was thinking of asking for 2 but read a few remarks that Guys does not like it? If you insist, will they respect your decision?


----------



## jhoney

Hi girls thank you so much have been thinking about posting for weeks but didn't want to upset anyone wish I had done it a lot sooner now

Kazza: We had 26 Eggs removed which in turn made me so sick I hyperstimulated and nearly ended up being admitted to hospital so def not something I would recommend.
During my treatment I was put on a max of 150 of gonalf but this was quickly taken down to 112 with a couple of days and then 75 I only took the stim drugs for about 8days
We had 1 5day Embie put back which was at the hatching stage and we have 5 frozen so lots of brothers and sisters for this one, well maybe not 5 more babies this first 12weeks have made me feel like an old women can't stay awake past 9pm these days.

Monkeyfeet 2 5 day embies you are so going to have twins how great is that, stay positive this is going to work for you I know this sounds all a little mumbo jumbo but I really am into positive thinking and believe positive mind makes a positive body I know this is not always easy to do but I truley believe if you can keep yourself in a good place it will help
I will keep everything crossed for you

It wont be long until we're all in the same boat, throwing up all day, exhausted and going off of all your fav foods!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbell3

J honey - thank you so much for posting your positive story, it's so great to read it was a success for you :) makes me feel so much more positive about the whole thing, I was really hoping to hear all the other ladies on this thread have good news last time and was gutted for them all so it's nice to have some great news in this thread.
Was it your first round?

Keeping everything crossed for you Monkeyfeet, I have a feeling it's going to be good news for you x

Well, Guys rang me yesterday and I have an appointment for June 5th and will start meds June 6th :), they said I should hear from the pharmacy company to arrange the delivery. I can't believe in 2 weeks I'll be starting the nasal spray, it's come round so, so quickly.
I'm really starting to over think everything at the moment now though, hoping I can clear my head soon and stay relaxed and positive that this WILL work and I'll be pregnant come July.


----------



## kazzab25

Anastacia, welcome to the thread! Everytime I have spoken about how many embies to put back the nurses have said if u get a blast they will only want to put one back but monkey feet is private and they let her put two back!! How far into your cycle are you? 

J honey you gave made me feel so much better I'm on 112.5 and was so upset because I really wanted to be a bit higher! I have a high amh level so they are worried about over stimming but last time I did 6 days on 75 then 5 days in 112 but got 9 eggs which I was dissapointed with. So I'm starting on 112.5 this time and your story has made me feel better, I'm sorry to hear of your over stimming! Hope your feeling better now! Do you have PCOS? 

Monkey feet I can imagine how relieved you are!!! I have a good feeling hun !!!

Tinkerbell, the next few weeks will fly by too! It's exciting but nerve racking!! 

Key how's you hun? 

Serena hope your ok chick x


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Welcome anastacia! The 2 embryo thing I thi k really depends on a number of things age (
Older than everyone else I think at 31), quality of embryos, whether it's your yest cycle or not and any health concerns. Guys really do only like to put one back in and they did say that had it been our first go yesterday, they would have insisted just 1 but they understood why we asked for two.
Good luck with the stims, not long now til egg collection!

Kazza how are your stims going?

Key how's you?

Tinkerbell, very exciting you have dates etc to get off and running, something to keep focuse on after the come down of the wedding.

Jhoney, take care and wishing you a happy and healthy preg!

Serena, hoping you are ok. Suspect you are having a break from all this and don't blame you at all but wanted you to know you'll still be thought of.

Looks like another sunny day - enjoy!


----------



## jhoney

Tinkerbell it was our first time so we feel very blessed that it worked for us and I am 34yrs old so not that young and it still worked just make sure while your on the the stims you drink lots of water for me I found it kept me really balanced even when the dr's said i should have horrible symptoms I didn't and they said it was because of the water.

Kazza I do have psos and up until the point of having our treatment I had not had a period for 18months they gave me a round of clomid in Jan to see if I my ovaries could respond to stimulation drugs and if I was capable of having a period so I guess my body was dying to get rid of some of the eggs it had stored for so long

Am feeling much better it took a week for the hyper stimulation to finally go they said it was because i stopped drinking my 3liters of water a day which had kept me balanced during the stim injections

Good luck to you all and will keep checking in to see how your all going, can't wait for more of us to get the positive result

Have a good day everyone enjoy this gorgeous weather.x.


----------



## key24

Jhoney - sounds like you had a really close shave with overstimulation but really glad to hear it turned out so well in the end. Plus you've got 5 embies for those brothers or sisters - which is fantastic!

Tibkerbell - how exciting so glad to hear things are moving, and you're right to be positive, this time next year we could all be pushing round a little baby (or two ) in the summer sun.

Kazza - how did first injection go?

Monkeyfeet -time to take it easy now and let nature take it's course.

Serena - like Monkeyfeet said i know you're taking a break but you're still in our thoughts :)

Anastacia - welcome!! I had a 5 day transfer on my fresh cycle (currently going through FET) and they only wanted to transfer 1. This time for FET we have requested both our 2 FET's back which they have agreed, although pointing out dangers for twins etc. If it's a 3 day i think they generally put 2 but if it's 5 day it seems to be 1. Unfortunatley i'm the oldest of you all - i'm 35 tomorrow which is a bit depressing as mentally i know my chances start reducing from now on in. BUT am convinced it will work this time - have to stay positive!!!

enjoy the sunshine all

k xx


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Happy Birthday for tomorrow Key! Beautiful weather for it!xx


----------



## Serena80

Hello new bigger group!

Jhoney - that is such brilliant news, massive congratulations. It's great to hear some positive stories, makes you feel much more confident about carrying on treatment. And also great news about the frozen embryos. Sounds horrendous about over stimming but great they could still do transfer - unless you had FET afterwards? Keep us up to date with how it's progressing x

Monkeyfeet - how fantastic that you have 2 blasts & at least 2 more in the freezer! You must be so relieved. Make sure you put your feet up loads & get your OH to look after you. How are you feeling? Still sore at all?

Key - how's it going hon? Is FET better than ICSI? One more week before your scan! Hope you're feeling ok x

Anastacia - good luck with your treatment, this forum def helps to have people to talk to. I'm 32 and both times they recommended putting 2 embryos back on day 3. We just agreed as thought they knew best x 

Tinkerbell - positive thinking is a great idea x

Much love to all of you, thinking of you & sending you buckets of luck x

Kazza - how are the stims going? Have you had any more blood tests/scans yet?


----------



## Anastacia7

Hello all, thanks for the warm welcome :headspin: It's cool to find companions to walk this journey and understand exactly how you feel. It's funny that we are all in Guys, do you think we've bumped into each other and never knew?! I always wonder that when I watch the passing couples while waiting for the nurse. 

Every time I sit at the ACU, I always feel like I'm in a dream. I mean, come on, surely IVF is something you read about and see on tv....it's weird that I'm sitting there at the waiting room. The first time I read the poem on the wall abt having gone through all the tests and now waiting for a new journey to start, tears welled up...I felt that someone really do understand how I feel :) 

A little intro abt me, I'll be 35 in Sept (HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY KEY!!) and been trying for 2 years now. I think I was mistakenly recommended for IVF because on my first scan (when they were checking if my tubes were blocked), the doc saw only 5 follicles and hit the panic button claiming that if I don't start IVF now, my follicle count might reduce as I get older and might potentially be even a poor candidate for IVF. Was a dark day for me. Felt like someone hit my head with a brick.

To cut the story short, I've since had several scans. Follicle counts are usually between 17-19. So not sure why I'm doing IVF...but since I've tried for 2 years and classified as unexplained fertility...guess I'm going ahead with it. 

I "stabbed" myself in the stomach this morning for the first time without a nurse. Was a weird feeling (2nd dose of Gonal F). Apart from feeling thirsty, am feeling happier with a reduced Buserelin dose.

Think I'm rambling. Sorry to bore you ladies. Haven't had anyone to really talk to...so I'm just ...talking :blush:

Kazzab: Looks like I started stimming just 1 day after you.

Key: Can I ask if your 2 FETs are 5 or 3 days old?


----------



## kazzab25

Happy birthday key!!!!!!!! Have a lovely day!!!!

Anastacia, I always sit and wonder if I've just walked past one of you ladies, I think the closest I've been is seeing monkey feet one time!! Oh and key at the induction!! 

Your follicle count sounds normal to me have you had a lap and dye? Today is sat 4 of stims for me so we are cycling together!! Someone to sit out that dreaded 2ww !!! Talking of the 2ww how are you feeling monkey feet? 

It has made things so much easier for me having these ladies to talk to! Where you can say anything at all without being judged and everyone knowing how your feeling! 

Blood test tomorrow, then I bet my first scan will be Monday or Tuesday! No twinges yet just a bit thirsty too! 

Key how are you?


----------



## key24

Morning all - great to see the group growing!

Thanks for your b'day message - was out last night and just taking it easy working from home today, so all good! I'm doing fine actually - Serena the whole FET process seems to have been a lot easier than the fresh. although it seems to take forever, the medication hasn't had such an effect and i haven't suffered from the dreaded heachaches, and even the other tablets haven't caused nausea, although i do take then right be before so don't give them much chance to make me feel ill. So sure when you come to do your FET you'll find it easier.

Anastacia - my 2 FET are day 6 (think that's cos they were slightly slower, so proabably a day 5 in normal terms). Sounds like you've got loads of follicles so should get some great embryos - i only had a total of 7 (which is both sides) which was a bit of a shock when went for ivf scan, but still ended up with 2 frozen, so you just never know. Glad that you me and Kazza will all be on dreaded 2ww together - let's hope we get 3 for 3 positives.

Monkeyfeet - hope your able to take it easy at the mo. How you feeling?

Jhoney - sounds like you've been exhausted during the first 12 weeks, although i'm told it tends to get easier after that, so hope it's true in your case. Pls keep us updated on how you get on

Enjoy the rare british sunshine all

k xx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Happy birthday Key, what a gorgeous day for a birthday :) I always wished my birthday was nice but being January that's not possible hehe!

Anastacia - I know what you mean about it all feeling a dream, Im the same when i've been sat at the ACU waiting to go infor an appointment. I never dreamed that I'd be sat there waiting to see a Dr about starting IVF :(

JHoney - its great to read it was your first cycle, I seem to be reading so many cases atm where people got their positive result fromt heir 2nd or even 3rd round and saying the 1st is like a practise but for us (due to stupid postcode lottery) we only get one round funded so no practise go for us :(

Had a call from the medication company today and they're delivering on Tuesday, its all really starting to sink in for us both now and finally DH is feeling excited, his been scared and nervous and negative about it all since we found out we'd need ICSI back in Feb so good to see him more excited and positive now.
Are the injections in little vials that you need to draw up or are they in prefilled syringes or pen injection? trying to prepare myself for whats to come, im used to injecting everyday as im diabetic but have the smallest needles for my insulin pen and praying these will be the same.


----------



## Anastacia7

Hi Tinkerbell - I'm pretty squirmish abt needles but honestly, the jabs are nothing. Prefilled pens with a small needle (an inch?)...easy to administer and doesn't hurt :) You'll be absolutely fine.

A few weeks ago, I was reading abt ppl's experiences with IVF and many said this (which in turn, I now concur) - It's not so much the drugs but the emotional roller coaster ride associated with IVF that's challenging. After some thought the past few days, I've decided to live life as normally as possible and stop myself from going down the emotional abyss (except during days when Buserelin takes over and I feel a bit mental :grr: :blush:). I even stop talking to my best friend abt my treatment and stop reading other threads abt how upset people are. The situation is what it is. We all know the success rates of our treatment. I'm feeling pretty "neutral" about the outcome. I know everyone's different...I'm just approaching it in a way to maintain some normalcy in my life :dishes::laundry: 

This is the only thread I'm following :) You ladies play a special part in my life. While I'm sure you don't wish to be here, I just want to say Thank You for being here...for understanding the infertility language when neither mum, nor sister nor best friend can comprehend :)


----------



## kazzab25

Anastacia that's a lovely post, brought a little tear to my eye! But its so true, people try to understand but they don't really, even my mum she's over positive and that can make me feel worse! I'm very neutral too, I have had one fail but I'm just staying hopeful! I'm quite open about our ivf but this time I'm keeping things a bit quiet just for my own sanity! It was hard having to keep answering questions to peeps who have no idea anyway! the best thing ive done is just try and be normal this time, I'm even havin the odd sangria which I didn't do before but it didn't do e any favours last time o I'm just going to have the odd glass as I think staying calm will be better for me tan the emotional wreck I was last time!! 

Tinkerbell, all getting so real, it is emotional but exciting too, I'm glad your oh is feeling more positive! 

Serena, thinking if you loads hun, glad your still around, what date was your follow up again? 

Key you may have already said but when are you due bk at guys?


----------



## Anastacia7

Hello, what are you lovely ladies up to this weekend? I'm planning to pack up and leave office at 5pm today and put on my skates. Time to head to the park! Summer is here..woohoo :happydance:

Kazzab: Yes bless their soul, they do try to understand don't they :p But they can't... the months/years of BFN, the effect fr the drugs, the anticipation if each ivf step success...

I was thinking yesterday that at age 34 one of the things I despise the most in my life now is this question: "Why aren't you guys trying for a baby?" If you ladies see the headlines in the Metro "Friend/family murdered for inquiring about baby plans"...you know it's me!


----------



## kazzab25

I'll be pa king up at five, home too cook for my parents, work tomorrow then hopefully relax in the sun on Sunday!!! Wish I didn't work Saturdays!'


----------



## key24

I'm working from home so had a nice lunch in the garden already today!

anastacia - you're comment about the headline made me chuckle!! I know exactly what you mean, i get asked all the time - how many children do you have / have you not got children!! 

Kazza - i'm back at Guys a week today on the 1st

have a lovely weekend everyone, i'm off to a bbq tonight where i might have a nice cold glass of wine :happydance: (i'm also not being quite so strick on the alcohol this time round, but it is still few and far between - unfortunately!!)

k xx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Anastacia7 said:


> Hi Tinkerbell - I'm pretty squirmish abt needles but honestly, the jabs are nothing. Prefilled pens with a small needle (an inch?)...easy to administer and doesn't hurt :) You'll be absolutely fine.
> 
> A few weeks ago, I was reading abt ppl's experiences with IVF and many said this (which in turn, I now concur) - It's not so much the drugs but the emotional roller coaster ride associated with IVF that's challenging. After some thought the past few days, I've decided to live life as normally as possible and stop myself from going down the emotional abyss (except during days when Buserelin takes over and I feel a bit mental :grr: :blush:). I even stop talking to my best friend abt my treatment and stop reading other threads abt how upset people are. The situation is what it is. We all know the success rates of our treatment. I'm feeling pretty "neutral" about the outcome. I know everyone's different...I'm just approaching it in a way to maintain some normalcy in my life :dishes::laundry:
> 
> This is the only thread I'm following :) You ladies play a special part in my life. While I'm sure you don't wish to be here, I just want to say Thank You for being here...for understanding the infertility language when neither mum, nor sister nor best friend can comprehend :)

Thats great to hear then as they sound just like my insulin needles, luckily i have no problems with needles (had to get used to them over the years) I just dread 'pricking' myself.

I'm going to try and carry on with everything as normal too, your post gave me a bit of a wake up there which im pleased about :) I cant spend the next month or so getting stressed and ivf crazy. If its going to work, its going to work and if it isn't no amount of stressing or not carrying on with life normally is going to change that.



Anastacia7 said:


> Hello, what are you lovely ladies up to this weekend? I'm planning to pack up and leave office at 5pm today and put on my skates. Time to head to the park! Summer is here..woohoo :happydance:
> 
> Kazzab: Yes bless their soul, they do try to understand don't they :p But they can't... the months/years of BFN, the effect fr the drugs, the anticipation of each ivf step...
> 
> I was thinking yesterday that at age 34 one of the things I despise the most in my life now is this question: "Why aren't you guys trying for a baby?" If you ladies see the headlines in the Metro "Friend/family murdered for inquiring about baby plans"...you know it's me!

Hahaha :haha: that really made me giggle. Im thankful that no one asks me that question as I'm 28 and probably look about 18 so WHEN I'm pregnant its probably going to be then that im in the Metro for killing someone lol because i'll be sick of the stares or comments about 'that young girl' with a bump


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies, hope your enjoying the sunshine!! 

Anastacia have you had your scan at the hospital how's stims going? Looks like egg collection could be Friday for me!!! Lots of follies seen on the scan!! 

Tinkerbell how are ? 

Key did you say your back at hospital today? Brain like a sieve right now? 

Serena how's you hun?


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Hi all,

Fab news Kazza about ec hopefully Friday! I'll be thinking of you.

Tinkerbell, I think your needs arrive tomorrow, very exciting. 

Key, good luck at your appt Friday.

Serena, jhoney , anastacia, hope yore all doing ok.

Afm, been trying not to go too crazy in my 2ww. Went straight back to work day after transfer but nOt working stupid hours this time round and trying to take it easy. Sooo nervous. Roll on Saturday.xx


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Sorry tinkerbell , needs should say meds... Stupid fat fingers!


----------



## kazzab25

Ooooooo Saturdays your test day??? Will you test early!!!!! I'm so excited for you!!!!


----------



## key24

Kazza great to hear you've lots loads of follicles - am really excited for you for Friday. I'm also in Guys on Friday for my scan, maybe i'll see you in the waiting area!!

Monkeyfeet - you've made it 7 days into the 2ww, not long to go now hun. As always have everything crossed for good result.

Hope everyone else is doing ok, i am just loving the sunshine at the moment!
Can't wait til Friday when hopefully i'll come off the down reg injections (it will be a month by then!) and start the final part ready for transfer :thumbup:

k xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya!! I'm loving this sunshine too!!! Hope it stays into next week as I'm off next week!! If it is Friday I'll let you know what time perhaps we will see you!!! how funny!! 

Down regging for 4 weeks brave!!! What's the next stage? 

I'm back tomorrow for another scan and blood test they dropped my dose yesterday too!! 

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Anastacia7

Just came back fr Guys. EC scheduled for this Friday. Gee that's 3 of us possibly being in Guys on Friday. Enough people for a small party :haha:... although Kazzab and I will more likely be in a dazz with the anaesthetic :wacko: My follicles scan:

L (6 follies): 19mm, 18mm, 16mm, 15mm, 2 <10mm
R (9 follies): 21mm, 19mm, 19mm, 18mm, 17mm, 16mm, 16mm, 15mm, 13mm 

Kazzab: How did your appointment go? Is Friday EC confirm?

Key: Down reg for a month is no joke! Key us posted on Friday.

Monkeyfeet :hugs: for Sat... 

Tinkerbell: Your meds delivered? When do you start Buserelin? We're hear to listen if the drugs drive you nuts :) I know if did me!

You know ladies, IVF is a very strange thing. I read quite a few postings in the past month. Some ladies do very well during the whole down reg, stimulation, EC/ET process...but don't conceive. Some ladies like jhoney really give us hope: pcos, no period for 18 months, ohss...and she conceived on 1st attempt! I nearly feel like we're playing with lottery.


----------



## Anastacia7

Kazzab: Do you know your follicles reading and did they do an estradiol test for you? I'm wondering if they are asking me to take my HCG a bit early (tonight) just because the weekend is coming up....


----------



## kazzab25

I don't no all my reading I no I've got 5 follies over 18 mm and loads around 16 and 17 mark! What's an estradiol test?? 

They say if you have five follies measuring 18 mm or more then your ready for collection so I don't think they will be triggering early I have requested to have collection Monday due to the large number that are just under 18 but if my bloods high it will be Friday! At the lister I read today that they like follies to be 16 or more so we should have plenty !

What times your collection Friday?


----------



## Anastacia7

kazzab25 said:


> I don't no all my reading I no I've got 5 follies over 18 mm and loads around 16 and 17 mark! What's an estradiol test??
> 
> They say if you have five follies measuring 18 mm or more then your ready for collection so I don't think they will be triggering early I have requested to have collection Monday due to the large number that are just under 18 but if my bloods high it will be Friday! At the lister I read today that they like follies to be 16 or more so we should have plenty !
> 
> What times your collection Friday?

Estradiol is the estrogen level blood test. Suppose to be more than 2000pg/ml before u trigger HCG. Sounds like you had a blood test done. Why didn't they test my level? :shrug: 

https://infertility.about.com/od/infertilitytreatments/ss/ivf_treatment_5.htm

Monkeyfeet & Key - Did u ladies have a blood/estradiol test before administering HCG?


----------



## Anastacia7

Informative:
https://infertilityblog.blogspot.co.uk/2009/09/when-is-right-time-for-hcg.html

The power of the internet. Looks like I won't be calling Guys to ask them why they didn't check my estradiol level :)


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Wishing you lots of luck for EC on Friday Anastacia, hope all goes smoothly. Sounds like you got a great number of follicles, not sure what the average is though as they didn't tell me any of that yet.

How comes you've been down regging for a month, Key? Sorry if you've all ready explained and I've missed it. I thought this bit was just for 2 weeks.

Meds delivered yesterday and have to say it really hit us that it's happening and happening now, we felt like 'this time' was so far away when we found out we needed ICSI back in Feb but its comes round so fast.

Anastacia is Buserelin the nasal spray? I haven't been sent that. I've got Syneral nasal spray and Gonal F injections. Was pleased to see the needles and pen the Gonal F is in is just like my insulin pen so should be no problems getting used to. I take first dose of nasal spray next Wednesday, also at Guys then to have doses etc explained


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies,

Tinkerbell, all come round quickly you'll be At ec stage in no time!! 

I had my call from guys due to my PCOS I had lots of blood tests my estrogen levels are 11,900 and they like to see about 10,000 but not over worried but would like to stretch out until Monday as I would run a risk of over stim so I'm booked for 11 o clock Friday and need to be there by 10, key and Anastacia when are you due up there on Friday? Will our paths cross? 

I've got 5 follies over 18 and 9 between 16 and 18 which will grow more by Friday! 

My blood levels are much better than last time too so fingers crossed that's not just guys being over optimistic again!!!


----------



## key24

So all 3 of us will be there on Friday!! My appt is at 10.30 so could well see you before your Ec - although from last time for our ec they took us in pretty quick to prep, so you'll probably be in before i arrive.

Anastacia- what time are you in?

It sounds like you both have a great number of follciles. I have to say i had no idea before the Ec - i don't have PCOS so just had the one scan about day 9, where they said things were looking good and to go for the trigger. Perhaps i didn't ask the right questions!

Your definately right about the whole IVF thing being a lottery, think all we can do is what feels right for us and keep everything crossed that it will work - and try and keep sane :winkwink:

Tinkerbell - glad meds are what you are used to, you'll be absolutely fine and the EC day will be here before you know it.

Down reg does go on for ages because you still continue it even once you start stimulation injections. But on a frozen cycle i've been doing down reg injections, then AF was late so has worked out it's been a month of injections (plus 2 weeks of some other tablets which i think help with lining, but can't really remember!). Isn't it funny we just take the drugs we're told without really knowing much about them!!!

Anyway Kazza / Anastacia good luck for Friday as i probably won't be online before then and i'll keep an eye out for you. Hopefully i'll be told transfer day on Friday...

I hope everyone else is doing well and feeling positive :thumbup:

k xx


----------



## kazzab25

Oooooo good luck Friday key look forward to your update, don't forget if you hear a Karen baker!! That's me!!!


----------



## Anastacia7

haha....looks like the 3 of us will be in Guys at the same time. How weird!!! I'm booked in for 9:30. Have to be there 8:30...BUT....I've been super naughty. I just got home and took my HCG jab 40 minutes late!!!! *sigh* I'll call the nurse tomorrow to see what she has to say as I know it's extremely important to take the HCG jab as prescribed.

Kazzab: If I keep my original appointment, I should just be waking up from my sedation when you are about to start yours.

Tinkerbell: I don't know why I keep saying that I take Buserelin (the down reg jabs)....I don't! I take synarel like you :) Good luck on starting yours.


----------



## kazzab25

Oooooooo that would mean I'd deffinatly see you hahaha 

Good luck tomorrow make your you post your update Hun !!


----------



## kazzab25

Anastacia what did they say about triggering late?


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Good luck for tomorow ladies, I will be thinking of you all.xx


----------



## jhoney

Hi Everyone hope your all doing well, Good luck Kazza, Key and Anastacia Best of Luck for tomorrow I know you will all do great how exciting that you guys are coming to the end of this process

I totally agree about the lottery thing there really is no rhyme or reason why it does or doesn't work but for us we found that we went into it with the attitude of this will work for us and anything else that happens we will deal with after. We also didn't listen to what others said, people are always full of stories about what happened to their friends etc and we just thought forget any negative stories this is our journey and we will make our own mind up about it, some people can be so negative and we didn't want anyone bringing us down. My husband and I feel so blessed and I don't think we will ever forget what a miracle our little peanut is.

Although not so little anymore I seem to be busting at the seams I have no trousers that fit and can no longer hide the fact that I have a bump on board and I am only 12 weeks tomorrow, my husband and his brothers are 6ft 4 and over so I guess this is going to be a big baby I don't think the comment of my husband saying how are you going to get that head out of that small hole really helped, Men!!!!!

This page is fully of such great women you are all great so kind and understanding and it is the best feeling to talk to people who understand all the feelings we go through that others can never understand even though they try. 

Have a great Bank holiday weekend everyone enjoy the extra two days off work, bliss!!! fingers crossed for some sun this weekend


----------



## kazzab25

Hi everyone! 

Glad things are going well j honey! 

Hi to tinkerbell and serena hope your both ok!

Monkeyfeet 2ww almost over! Good luck for tomorrow! 

Key was so nice to see you today!!!!! Hope the scan went well any updates??

Anastacia, how was egg collection for you?? 

AFM feeling but sick and tired but we got 19 eggs much more than
I expected! Bit I'm prepared to lose some due to some smaller follies!


----------



## Anastacia7

Hello, the EC process was not all that scary after all. Totally passed out and woke up feeling pain free....tummy discomfort only started after an hour of leaving Guys. Have taken paracetomal and having mild discomfort at the moment.

22 eggs with 11 follicles size above 14mm. Guys will call tomorrow to inform us how those little ones perform overnight. 

Kazzab: Were you in bed #2 today? Was your hubby in a pink shirt? I was recovering in bed #3 when I heard a lady said she took her HCG at Wed 11pm. Thought it could be you. When i came out to say hi, they have already wheeled the lady to the theatre. 

Key: Hope your scan went well.

JHoney: You'll be needing new clothes and shoes soon. Friend of mine who's 7 months preggy was just telling me how her feet are a little swollen and she's getting some shoes this weekend. How exciting preparing for motherhood :)


----------



## kazzab25

Oh my god yes that was us!!! And key and I actually met too!! I r
Was your bay sort of opposite mine or next door??

Did you get 11 or 22 eggies? Looking forward to the updates tomorrow, my oh count want very good today!!!!


----------



## Anastacia7

Kazzab: Just noticed from your status that you're actually doing ICSI. Just wondering why is ICSI recommended for some. I'm on IVF (doc never discussed an ICSI alternative).


----------



## Anastacia7

kazzab25 said:


> Oh my god yes that was us!!! And key and I actually met too!! I r
> Was your bay sort of opposite mine or next door??
> 
> Did you get 11 or 22 eggies? Looking forward to the updates tomorrow, my oh count want very good today!!!!

Your bed is actually facing mine. If they drew the curtains apart, you would be looking straight at me :haha: You ran off too fast. It was literally 5 minutes after you talk to the doc when i came around to find you gone!...ahh.....maybe we'll meet at ET :haha: Regardless, I'll have u as a buddy on the 2 weeks cycle :)

It's nearly like having friends doing this at the same time as you...too weird :happydance:

Doc retrieved 22eggs and I read only those above 14mm has a good chance for fertilization so I always ask about the size. Only 11 are above 14mm but the nurse seems very happy with the number. She says the average collection is 8 eggs regardless of size. That kinda put me on alert....it means I/we need to drown ourselves in water to prevent oHSS as our stimulation has been rather strong.

Good to hear that your OH did well :)


----------



## kazzab25

Oh I think I did see you then!! Maybe once you had come out collection think you may have had your mask on, do you have blond hair? 

Your numbers were great, I didn't ask about the sizes all I new were that I had 14 over 16mm at the time of my last scan so maybe the rest were really small! 

Everyone seems really lovely at guys!! 

My oh didn't do well, but we are having icsi so it won't matter too much!! 

The nurse said it had been a good day all round, sounds like all the ladies got lots of eggs today! Hopefully we will ave some frozen too! 

It will be great to do the 2ww together and hopefully key will also be in that wait with us too!!

Monkeyfeet, how are you doing Hun xxxxx


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Just logged on to see lots of eggs collected today! Fab news ladies, everything crossed that they do theiragic over might.xxxx

How funny that the three of you have kinda bumped into each other too! I really value this group.

Key, how did you get on today?

Jhoney, thanks for your update, very lovely.

Serena, still thinking of you hope you're enjoying not being on any drugs and just taking it easy.xx

Afm, otd tomorow, oh away with work so currently doing a trip to Birmingham so that we are together tomorow. 

Enjoy the jubilee everyone!xx


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Kazza, meant to say my oh count well below 0.9 million this time (never been over 1 million) but we got some great embryos this time so as you say, with the icsi it doesn't matter. Looking forward to hearing your news tomorrow.


----------



## kazzab25

Monkeyfeet that's very reassuring thank you!! I will be thinking about you and your oh loads tomorrow!! Good luck!!! 

Yes, key and I had chat and I can't believe I just missed Anastacia !! 

Anastacia, glad our feeling good, I'm not too bad, now, think I needed to eat to be fair but not in to much pain, maybe it was that horrible bum painkiller doing its Job!! 

I have to say I love this thread too!! 

Serena, key, and tinkerbell hope your ok too xxxx


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Tinkerbell, so sorry, I'm useless at the moment. Much love to you too.xx


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Sorry Kazza must have posted same time. Glad you're feeling a bit better. The bum tablets are def good!

Have a good eve all.


----------



## kazzab25

You too hun hope the journey isn't too bad tomorrow xxx


----------



## key24

Evening all!

Kazza- was great to meet you today, although a little weird chatting face to face!! So glad you and Anastacia both got a great number of follicles today, here,s hoping for good news over the next few days that they all develop well.

Anastacia - icsi is only normally recommended if OH sperm is an issue. It's where they choice the best and inject straight into follicle. It's what we had on fresh cycle.

Monkeyfeet - good luck for tomorrow I will be praying for a great result for you and will keep everything crossed :thumbup:

Tinkerbell - how are you getting on with the down regging?

Serena - hope you've got exciting plans for jubilee.
Jhoney- sounds like lots of shopping is going to be required for a new wardrobe, what a shame :happydance:

Afm - had my scan and lining is not thick enough so another week of injections and upping the other tablets to 4 totalling 8mg. I've then got to go back for scan next Thurs, if lining OK then earliest transfer will be the following Tues 11th. Was a bit disappointed as fed up with injections and this seems to be taking forever. So a bit down today but you ladies have cheered me up with your good news.

I'll be keeping my eyes out over the weekend for good news updates on follicles progression and hopefully bfp!

K xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi key, was great to meet you too, but I no what you mean by weird!! I'm really glad we have met though! 

I'm soo sorry that you have to down reg for another week! You've Not had much luck with your down regs! You seem to get stuck with it longer than everyone, but it will be worth it in the end, I recon ths time will be lucky!! 

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Kazza and Anastacia, glad to hear EC went well for you both with a nice number of eggs. Hope you're both feeling ok. And Kazza did you have to mention the bum painkiller? I was hoping we'd never speak of those again and guy's stopped using them just in time for me haha:shrug:

Good luck for tomorrow Monkeyfeet, thinking of you

Sorry to hear you've got to carry on with the injections for another week Key. Really hope by the next scan everything will be looking perfect and ready.
Haven't started down regging just yet, due to start Wednesday

Hope you all have a good bank holiday weekend x


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Morning All,

Key so sorry that you have to wait again, as Kazza says, will be worth it when you get there.

Afm, tested BFP this morning!!! So excited. Had had a couple of + poas in last couple of days but really wanted to wait til otd today. Very very nervous given last time but hoping this one will stick! 

Kazza an anastacia, can't wait to hear your news later today as well. Xx


----------



## Anastacia7

Monkeyfeet81 said:


> Morning All,
> 
> Key so sorry that you have to wait again, as Kazza says, will be worth it when you get there.
> 
> Afm, tested BFP this morning!!! So excited. Had had a couple of + poas in last couple of days but really wanted to wait til otd today. Very very nervous given last time but hoping this one will stick!
> 
> Kazza an anastacia, can't wait to hear your news later today as well. Xx

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Congratulations Hun!!!! What terrific news!!! I'm so happy for you.

I just read through some of the older posts and realised what you went through :hugs: One step at a time dear. Every positive step is a victory. Some people don't even come this far. Prayed for you this morning that this little bean will stick!!


----------



## Anastacia7

kazzab25 said:


> Hi key, was great to meet you too, but I no what you mean by weird!! I'm really glad we have met though!
> 
> I'm soo sorry that you have to down reg for another week! You've Not had much luck with your down regs! You seem to get stuck with it longer than everyone, but it will be worth it in the end, I recon ths time will be lucky!!
> 
> Xxxxxxxx

haha...this is too funny. To be honest, I wasn't quite sure if I was glad ...or not....that I didn't get to speak to Kazzab directly....I think we are all on the same page about the weird feeling....:rofl:

Anyhow, I am so thrilled for Monkeyfeet this morning. I'm all smiles while chomping on a cookie. We'll miss her when she graduate from this elite group :flower:

Key :hugs: It'll all be behind you soon. Not easy going another week on down reg but you know where to find us when you need to rant :hugs:

Kazzab: I'm not blonde so I reckon you didn't see me :) I had mild cramping most of yday and twinges this morning. Feeling pretty ok but I think it'll take another day or two to get back to good shape. I didn't take any bum tablets but I was given some painkillers with my anaesthetic. Don't like bum tablets :p Hope you're feeling well on your side. I'm making sure my phone is charged so that I don't miss the call from Guys!

Ladies: Thank you so much for all the kind wishes. Hope the sky clears up for the Queen....and me ...heehee


----------



## kazzab25

Monkey feet!!!!!!!!! That's amazing news!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!! This time I'm sure you will have a sticky bean!!!!!!!! Remind me was it 2 blasts you transferred!!! I'm so pleased!!!!! 

Anastacia, must have been another bay !! Haha I'm sitting here with a cookie or three also waiting for that call!!!! Last time it got to 11.45 and still no call so I called them! Talk about keeping us in suspense!!!! Feeling more achy today but nothing to terrible !! 

Tinkerbell, not long now till down regs! Once you get passed that start date it will fly by !!! 

Right time to get off the sofa and clean the house top to bottom!!


----------



## key24

Monkeyfeet that absolutely fantastic am so happy for you - congratulations :happydance: 
I am sure this little 1 (or 2!!) Will stick.

Kazza / Anastasia good luck for some great news from guys today

Kx


----------



## kazzab25

Update from me: out of 19 eggs, 2 immature, 1 empty shell and 9 have fertilised!!!


----------



## key24

Kazza - great news, 4 more fertilised than last time :)


----------



## kazzab25

Thank you, yes feeling much better this time!


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Kazza, that is fantastic news!! 9 eggs is great! Will be thinking of youblots over coming days.

Anastacia, news your end?

Thank you all for such lovely messages. So very kind. Keeping everything crossed it sticks. Will de be sticking around with this group hoping we all get the bfps we so deserve.xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Oh Monkeyfeet, what AMAZING news :hugs: I'm so happy for you, praying for a sticky bean this time and have a good feeling x

That's great number of fertilised eggs Kazza, will you be having 1 or 2 put back or wait till transfer to decide?


----------



## Serena80

Wow, just caught up with about 5 pages of forum!

Monkeyfeet - that is such fantastic news, I am so happy for you and really think this time it'll all work out and you'll have 1 or 2 gorgeous babies in 8 months time. Much love to you and your husband x how many frozen embryos did you get for future brothers and sisters?

Kazza - great news hon, 9 embryos is brilliant. And 19 eggs! You must have responded so well to the slightly higher dose, that's great. Are you feeling at all OHSS? Can't wait to hear how they're getting on in a few days. I take itGuys are open over the bank hols?

Key - that's a shame about having to keep on the drugs. Another week and it'll all be transferred. Hope you're ok & Monkeyfeet & jhoneys great news has cheered you up x

Jhoney - lovely to hear your expanding at a great rate! 6 ft 4!! Ouch! Much love to you x

Anastacia - did you hear back from Guys?

Tinkerbell - hope you're ok & enjoying the long weekend x


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya, 

Serena, Howvare you Hun? 

I don't think I feel ohss, apart from being bloated and thirsty I'm ok! Much happier with 9 embies, hope we will get some frozen, how many embies did you ladies have in order to get some frozen? 

Guys are open Monday, we have a provisional transfer time for 11.45


----------



## Serena80

That's great Kazza, this time tomorrow you might be on your way to transfer!
I had 7 embryos & had 2 transferred and 3 frozen so I really hope you get a nice lot of frosties this round x

I'm doing good thanks. Been really busy with weddings, festivals and catching up with all my friends which has been lovely. Off to Blackpool this morning to see all of my husbands friends (this is where he's from, they haven't all just migrated to the pleasure beach!). I'm enjoying the break so far but still thinking of all of you and hoping everything works perfectly for you all this round x


----------



## kazzab25

Serena, sounds like your having a great time on your break! Must be soon nice to have a break from all this and get some normality back!! 

I think if this does not work we might jump straight into a fet, if we get any frozen and if that fails then a break for us too, maybe get married and then start over again!! 

Tinkerbell, I want two pit back but I think if I get o day I've guys will be very reluctant and my oh isn't that supportive, he just says do what the dr tell you they know best!!

Anastacia really hope you have lots of embies and , hope your doing well after ec!


----------



## key24

Great to hear from you Serena - sounds like you're feeling enjoying the break - I'm very jealous!! Plus I think this break will put you in good stead for the FET.

Anastacia did you hear how many follicles fertilised? 
Kazzagood luck for tomorrow if the transfer goes ahead then, will be thinking of you.

Hope everyone else is OK - we're off to see the boats today!!

Kxx


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Serena, great to hear from you! Glad you are doing well and sounds like you have a busy summer planned! 
I ended up with 4 in the freezer. Thank you so much for your kind words.


Kazza, good luck for today, let us know how you get on or if you get rescheduled. Thinking of you.

Anastacia, you ok hon? 

Thanks again all, and hope you're enjoying the long bank hol!!

H.xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya, 

Just to let you know we are going for day five transfer on Wednesday we have 5 looking good today!!! Very pleased!! 

Monkey feet how you feeling any symptoms yet? 

Anastacia any news hope your ok x


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Woohoo!! Great news Kazza, looking good for some frosties
Too! Now you can go out an enjoy rest of weekend. How are you feeling now? X

Feeling ok thanks. Same symptoms as progesterone really with sore (.)(.) and tiredness. Had a little nausea when in car with oh but could just be motion.


----------



## Anastacia7

Hi ladies,

I heard back from Guys on Sat and was surprise that I was so affected by the results. Had 22 eggs on EC with 11 above 14mm. Read that an average of 40%-60% would usually get fertilised. Was stumped when Guys informed me that only 6 were fertilised. Always thought I was taking this whole IVF thing easy to avoid disappointment as I deem it more of a "lottery"...was surprise that I felt pretty down to only have 6 out of 22 fertilised.

Another call this morning. 3 out of 6 have grown reasonably well. 6 cells, 8 cells and 10 cells will sit out to Blastocyst. I'm only grateful that the embryos have grown according to the general average (50% grow to Day 3). 

I know that averages are too generic but those are the only indicative numbers that can help me understand how embies grow. The next challenge is that average embies that grow to Blastocyst is 1/3. It makes me wonder if I will have any transfer on Day 5....

Guess I'm prepared for the worse. Don't feel too bad at the moment after having a good cry on Sat night (not sure why!...there are people with more serious problems in life right??). I'm just praying these 3 little ones will stay strong and healthy.

Ladies, I think we should all get an award for being so brave. Trying to have a baby takes such a toll on the mental and emotions.


----------



## kazzab25

Oh anastacia im sorry your feeling this way!! But... They must think these look ok or they wouldn't take you to day five. I did also feel dissapointed to lose so many eggs but I suppose when you lots of follies like us, many of those won't be as good and now we are down to the strongest ones! Keep that chin up, I no it seems like bad news but I honestly don't think they would push you to day five if they were concerned over the quality! They'll keep growing and I'm sure you will have some perfect blasts to put back on wednesday you only need one!! xxxx


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Anastacia, I echo what Kazza says in tht totally understand why you've been feeling so down, but they really wouldn't let you go to day 5 if they weren't confident they would keep developing. It's quality not quantity and you have some great quality judging by the number of cells at day 3. Rest up and take the next couple of days easy.

Xxx


----------



## Anastacia7

Kazzab: All the best to you too. Hope your embies stay strong and you continue to have good quality and numbers in Blastocyst. This cycle has gone really well for you and fingers crossed it will continue down this path.

Monkeyfeet: Hope you're doing well on your first weeks :) What's next for you? Is a scan due? Since you put back two embies...we could be looking at twins? :)

Tinkerbell: 2 more days till you start! Excited? :)

Serena: Good to hear from you. Keeping busy and your mind off the baby thing for awhile can only be healthy for the soul :)


----------



## kazzab25

What time is your appt on Wednesday, mines 11.10! 

Are you still feeling bloated and achy? I'm feeling ok just with these symptoms and I have developed some ulcers! Yuk!


----------



## Anastacia7

kazzab25 said:


> What time is your appt on Wednesday, mines 11.10!
> 
> Are you still feeling bloated and achy? I'm feeling ok just with these symptoms and I have developed some ulcers! Yuk!

Mine's 11:30am...Looks like our path will cross again :)

My tummy was rather uncomfortable on EC day but got better over the last 2 days. Hmm....must be all the dehydration. Take lots of water. Hope your ulcer go away soon. Did the nurse ask you to drink 1litre of water for ET? That's a lot of water by 11am!!


----------



## kazzab25

I'll be coming out as you go in!! No she didn't say a litre just a full bladder


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Good luck today ladies.xx


----------



## kazzab25

Thank you good luck Anastacia xxx


----------



## key24

Good luck Kazza and Anastacia today - hope all goes well. Just wanted to say really don't worry about egg number, we only had 9 collected in all and 5 fertilised and we have 2 x5 day frozen - it really is quality over quantity.

k xx


----------



## Anastacia7

Thanks ladies :) I'm excited abt the doc's visit in 2 hours time. Maybe we'll come away with nothing to transfer (might as well be mentally prepared), maybe we'll have 3 strong embies. Regardless am feeling happy for some reason :)

Key: One more day to your scan :) The long awaited day draws nigh.

Tinkerbell: Loving synarel? :p

Kazzab: Fingers and toes crossing for ya :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Good luck today Anastacia and Kazza, thinking of you both and hope ET goes well x

Have my appointment at 12 today to find out doses etc and first dose of nasal spray this evening, omg this is really it and I'm starting


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya , I'm out and I have had 2 early blasts put back and waiting to hear if the other two are good to freeze tomorrow!


----------



## kazzab25

Monkey feet and j honey do you no if your blast were early or later stage blasts?


----------



## kazzab25

Tiinkerbell, are you finding out your gonal f dose?


----------



## Anastacia7

Same place as Kazzab. 2 blast bobbing in my tummy now. Both are early stages blast which is why they recommended 2 instead of 1.


----------



## kazzab25

Woop woop!!! We together the whole way literally !!!!!


----------



## kazzab25

I really hope early blasts are as good as later blasts!!


----------



## Anastacia7

kazzab25 said:


> I really hope early blasts are as good as later blasts!!

I have read success stories with early blasts (I think i read too much!). Surely an early stage blast is healthier if not just as positive as a Day 3 transfer of 8-10 cells embies. These little ones have grown beyond Day 3 into hundreds of cells. Fingers cross they will continue to grow strong and healthy....oh and STICK of course :)

Yes, we're riding through this together :happydance: 17 June pg test?

Don't think I saw you today. Btw, do you remember the names of your embryologist? One of them gave me the look of death coz I went to the loo just before they called for me (just had to go...I drank too much before arriving!!)....hehe...I had to drink another gallon and waited an extra 15 minutes to fill out the bladder. She was nice when i saw her again.


----------



## kazzab25

I saw a ladie called max she was really nice! 

I think an early blast is good as a day three but if it was an expanded blast wouldn't that mean they are that little bit further along. I have two more in the bank that they will only freeze if the reach a later blast. 

Test date is the 17 th but I don't think I will hold out that long!M haha 

Can't believe you got a look of death for needing a wee! When you gotta go you gotta go!!


----------



## Tinkerbell3

kazzab25 said:


> Hiya , I'm out and I have had 2 early blasts put back and waiting to hear if the other two are good to freeze tomorrow!

Ooh so a chance of twins? hope the other two are good for freezing but keeping everything crossed you won't need them, at least until you may want a brother/sister in a few years (im guessing this is possible with the frozen)



kazzab25 said:


> Tiinkerbell, are you finding out your gonal f dose?

I thought I would be, but no they didn't tell because I hadn't had the blood test to check some hormone level to figure out my dose. So yet again I had another blood test today, every time I'm up there they like sticking needles in me (like i dont have enough already) so i'm back up there on 25th when I should be starting Gonal F and having an internal scan and will find out dose then.



Anastacia7 said:


> Same place as Kazzab. 2 blast bobbing in my tummy now. Both are early stages blast which is why they recommended 2 instead of 1.

Keeping everything crossed for you, hope the 2ww goes well and doesn't drag


----------



## key24

Kazza / Anastacia - congrats on the PUPO status, i am sure you've got some great quality blasts on board. Now just time to take it easy and hopefully let nature take over. Here's hoping for some good news re other remaining embryos tomorrow.

Tinkerbell -sorry to hear you've got to wait until the 25th to hear more about dosage etc. I'm afriad there is a lot of waiting in this game, but it will all be worth it honestly.

Monkeyfeet & Jhoney - hope you preggars ladies are doing well.

Serena - hope you had a great bank hols

AFM - back at guys tomorrow for another scan and hopefully i can then stop taking the down regging injections, continue the other tablets and start the pessaries for a transfer next week. Really really hope my lining is ready so it's not delayed more. I'll let you know how i get on then

k xx


----------



## kazzab25

Tinkerbell, as key says its lots of waiting and probably loads more blood tests to come! Not long now till injections it will fly by! Hope you don't get the headaches on the down regs that we got! 

Key good luck tomorrow Hun, don't forget to update us! 

Serena hope you well! 

Jo to j honey and Monkeyfeet xxx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi*


----------



## kazzab25

Good luck today key, hope your lining just right today!!


----------



## kazzab25

We managed to get one frozen bubba!


----------



## Anastacia7

Just got my call from Guys. Getting 2 frozen. As we always say when it comes to IVF, everything is just so unexpected. All 4 were still in cleavage stage yday but somehow 2 grew rapidly overnight into full blasts (not even at early stage). 

In fact, I was told we only had 3 embies that were growing on Day 3and thought the other 3 were written off.


----------



## key24

Great Kazza & anastacia - glad you both have some frozen embries, that's fantastic news.

Had my appt today and lining not quite where it need to be, but has improved from last week. They've booked me in for transfer next Friday (15th) and i only have to inject for 2 more days thank god!! start lovely pessaries on Sunday am. Happy to finally have transfer scheduled although am going away on 24th June so won't even know if it's worked before we go which is a bit of a pain, although think i might try testing a bit early!!

kxx


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Congrats Kazza and Anastacia on being pupo! How very exciting! Sounds like you have some great blasts on board too! Also, amazing news you both have some frosties! It def makes me feel more comforted to know we have them.

Key, sorry to hear its still slow going but great that you're moving in the right direction and have a date for next Friday! Can't wait for it to come round for you.

Tinkerbell, hope you are doing well too. Xx


----------



## kazzab25

Anastacia that's great news about your frosties!! I really hope the ones ewe have on board are just as good as our frosties!! 

Key, really glad your transfer is booked!! I too will test early I think!!! 

Monkey feet, hope you are doing well, do you no if you had early blasts or expanded, late blasts? How many days past transfer did you get your bfp? 

After I posted here I had a good chat with another embryologist who was lovely really put me at ease ! She said our frozen is a hatching blast!!! So I was really pleased, and is graded bb so sounds good!! Hope the other two are hatching as we speak!! I also asked whether egg quality could be an issue as I felt we lost alot, but she said we started with 19 more than the average so the other follies are bound to not be as good and looking at both my cycles thinks I don't have an egg quality problem do that made me feel better to! She also said they put two back maximise my chances given my previous failed cycle and the fact they were early blasts! But in all I feel much better! 

Tinkerbell, how you doing hunny xx


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Hey Kazza,

Sounds like it was great to talk to embryologist as well and like you hve great blasts on board! I really don't know what stage blasts we're put back in me I'm afraid... So sorry, I should def ask more questions! I got my first bfp at 5dp5dt but that is super super early. Think I got my bfp last time at 8dp5dt but seen so many different stories of how and when people get them.
All ok this end, the worry and obsession doesn't end I'm afraid. Having constant twinges and dull period pains and still convinced AF is around the corner. Just trying to take every day as it comes for now and hope i can get to 12 weeks as first milestone. 
My first scan is on 26th July.. So a mid way point to focus on.

Xx


----------



## Anastacia7

Thanks All. 

Key: Glad you have an ET date. Won't be long now. If I read your progress correctly, you have to down reg and do the stimming even for FET? The only thing is that you don't do an EC? Why not do an EC than after going through all the drugs? Hope I'm not being nosy, just trying to understand the process for FET.


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks Monkeyfeet, Ithink I'll give testing early a try! I can imagine how stressful this continues to be even after you bfp!! Really looking forward to your fret scan, good focus point!! Any new symptoms or s it just like af pains?


----------



## key24

Kazza glad that you had a good chat with someone at Guys, it's always good to put your mind at rest. Here's hoping the 2ww is too dreadful!

Monkeyfeet - is that your first scan in July? I thought they normally did one at about 7 weeks for ivf. I can imagine how difficult it must be to try and relax into the pregnancy - but have a good feeling for you this time :)

Anastacia - no there is no stimming on an FET, but the injections are my down regging drugs. Started them on Day21 so 5th May (same as fresh cycle) then when AF arrives you carry on at a reduced dose but start the tablets to help with lining. Then when lining is almost ready you start pessaries 6 days before transfer & stop injections. But it took ages to get AF and lining has been quite slow, so that's why this process feels like it has been going on forever!!!

Still at least i have a light at the end of the tunnel now.

Have a great weekend all

k x


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Apologies, you are right key, my typo first scan is 26th June not July. No change in symptoms. 

How is everyone else doing?x


----------



## key24

That's not long at all Monkeyfeet- hopefully it comes round really quick for you

Kx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Kazza and Anastacia how are you both feeling?

Key, glad you finally got a date for ET

Monkeyfeet, how are you doing? just another couple of weeks till your scan, im sure it will be here in no time.

ASF - started nasal spray on Wednesday, so on day 4 now and so far so good. No side effects or anything though i'm guessing it's still a bit to soon? but hope it continues like this.


----------



## kazzab25

Hi Tinkerbell, the 2ww is dragging for me, I have the erg to test tomorrow with a frer but I'll only be 4dp5dt! 

Glad the nasals not Ben too bad for you if I remember rightly my headaches started after about a week buti never had any hot flushes I had a foggy brain for a while too! 

Key really looking forward to your transfer next week? Really hope we all get our bfp! 

Anastacia hows the 2ww treating you?


----------



## jhoney

Hi Ladies

So pleased to hear everyone is doing so well.

Congratulations on your positive result monkeyfeet, try not to worry about all the pains your having I had the exact same thing, they feel just like period pains sometimes they would wake me in the night and they didn't completely stop until about a week ago, I totally agree with you the worry never stops and I think I have finally realised that from the moment we decide we want a baby the worry starts and thats it for life now, even once their born we will worry all part of being parents I guess. Enjoy your 8week scan I cried like a baby the nurse did kind of look at me like I was crazy but it was very emotional esp when you see that little heart beat:cry: or maybe two in your case:happydance:

Kazza and Anastasia how are you both feeling, it is so hard to wait the two weeks but we waited until the day they suggested to test. 
Only because we had done so many when we were trying before ivf that came back negative that I really hate them. So I put it off for as long as possible.
I know this sounds crazy but I enjoyed the two weeks wait telling myself I was pregnant and talking to my little peanut and I didn't want anyone or anything to take that away so I was happy to wait in my own little bubble. 
If I had my way I would of just waited for symptoms to kick in and never done the test but hubby was beyond excited to do the test on test day and had me awake by 6am:sleep:

I'm not sure what stage blastocyte we had put back. It was done on day 5 which was a wednesday the same as you girls and when they put it back in they said it was already hatching so I am guessing that means it was a late stage.

Key, Tinkerbell and Serena hope you are all doing well

Discovered that maternity bras are so not glamorous today, had to go M & S to be measured they have put me up to a 36E and showed me the most ugly bras ever they look like something my nan would wear but god are they comfy. As are the gorgeous maternity briefs don't think I'll be hanging those out on the washing line:blush:
Have a great weekend everyone.x.


----------



## kazzab25

J honey it sounds like you had a great blast put bk! I'm sure you look very sexy in your maternity briefs!! Haha 

I caved in and tested this am BFN :( I no its still early but ... Wish I didn't now!!


----------



## key24

Kazza - it's way to early to test, the results today don't mean anything either way. Just try and forget about it and leave it a few more days til you test again and hopefully it will be a big fat positive!!!!:thumbup: 

Anastacia - hope you're coping ok with the 2ww.

Tinkerbell - glad to hear you're not having an side effects yet that's great news. I think my headaches started almost straight away so maybe you'll be one of the lucky ones. When are you next back at Guys?

Jhoney / monkeyfeet - when you got your positive result did you have to go into guys for a blood test? I see lots of people putting thier Beta results down and i assume that's from a test. I only ask because as things have taken a lot longer i'm going to be on holiday when i find out for definate (although that's why i might try testing a bit early) and don't know if I get a positive whether it's a problem i'm not around to see guys straight away?

AFM started pessaries today - forgot how much i dislike those things!!!


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Kazza, key is right, far too early at 4dp. Try and just take it that you know trigger shot is def put of your system, relax and wait a few days ( as jhoney says, ideally to otd). I have a good feeling or you this time round.xx

Glad you're not suffering tinkerbell, hope you're doing ok.

Key, got everything g crossed for your collection next week. Guys don't seem to do betas unless there is a problem. Last time I had them regularly but because I was bleeding so they try to guage the pregnancy. Otherwise, just poas and call them with results so no need to be close by.

Thanks for the update jhoney, really nice to hear from you and especially as makes me feel more sane that you got the same types of feelings. 

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend.xx


----------



## Anastacia7

JHoney, thanks for sharing on the scan. It's beautiful...must be an amazing moment to hear the heart beat of your child for the first time. You've come a long way and we're definitely thrilled to see you progressing well. 

Tinkerbell: So good to hear that you're not getting any side effects. I too got headache almost immediately and hot flushes within the first 3 days. The worse were the (occasional) emotional swings.

Kazzab dear...don't think too much abt the test. You know it's way too early :)

Monkeyfeet: You doing well hun? Not long till 26th...

Afm, trying not to think too much abt 2ww. Keeping myself busy although i've caught myself thinking about baby names and where to place the bassinet in the room :blush: Unlikely to test before otd. Like JHoney, BFN sticks are too much to deal with. Wld rather know it for sure on Day 17 than get multiple BFNs and trying to stay positive till I test again. Apart from some serious cramping on Friday, am mostly doing ok. Still very thirsty...so drowning myself litres and litres of water.

Hope everyone's having a good weekend.


----------



## Tinkerbell3

The underwear sounds very glam Jhoney :haha: surely those bras aren't that bad? I'm going have a noses now next time I'm in M&S haha! I'm sure they look very sexy on.

Kazza, try not to worry over the bfn. Like the others said its WAY too early but at least now you know the trigger is out your system which I actually thought took about a week. I'd wait at least another 5 days till you test again :flower:

Key, I'm hoping I've got lucky with the side effects but as I still have two weeks to go before I start injections I'm trying not to get my hopes up about it. I thought the nasal spray stopped when injections start but nurse said I carry on with it, I'm going to feel like a junkie all this extra stuff on top of what i already have to take but it's will be so worth it when I'm pregnant next month (positive thinking).
I'm back at Guys on 25th June to speak to the anethatist and for a scan to check Im ready to start injections that day.
Oh no, the dreaded pessaries, hope all goes ok with them :flower:


----------



## Anastacia7

I am so craving for a cup of tea....to be precise, I am so craving for a *second* cup of tea....Just popped into Tesco and bought a box of decaff. Feeling guilty for a hving a 2nd cup (even if the next one will be decaff) during 2ww


----------



## key24

Anastacia - i'm a decaff convert (she says sipping a "normal tea"!) but normally have a couple of decaffs a day. Fortunately i don't drink coffee very often so that's not a problem!

Tinkerbell - yes when you start injections you drop the nasal spray down to once a day, if you do get any side effects the reduction and injections normally help sort them out. 25th is just round the corner though, and once you start injections it will fly....

Kazza - how you doing hun? Hope you feeling better after test

k xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies!! 

I too am a decaf convert!! I really like twinings but they don't do decaf so I'm stuck with tetley at the moment!! Ive been thinking about how I would arrange our room should we get a + but after that early test Ive manage to irradicate those lovely thoughts along with my pma!! But I am feeling a bit better today I no its early was a BAD BAD move doing that test! 

Tinkerbell you still managing to dodge those side affects ? 25th is just around the corner! 

Key, et Friday isn't it? Everything crossed for you! Do they thaw your little snow babies in the morning? How does it work? 

Monkeyfeet how you doing chick? Xxxx


----------



## Anastacia7

Hey Kazzab, how are you feeling today? Hope you're feeling your positive cheery self again. Can't believe it's been a week since ET. Sunday seems too far away ain't it?

Monkeyfeet: Just wondering about your upcoming scan. Will they be able to tell if you're expecting one child or twins? I'm guessing they can. If so, I'm not sure how you can seat still waiting for that day to arrive. I'll be so excited :)

Key: What time is your appointment this Fri?


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Hope everyone is well and doing ok :)

Just wondered if any of you felt constantly hungry and more tired than usual during down reg? The last few days I havent been able to stop eating, literally after about 2 hours since I last ate i'll feel hungry again and it's the sicky, empty stomach feeling hungry not just peckish and i'm feeling more tired than usual though that could be down to the fact im having trouble sleeping in the mornings liek I normally do even though I'm feeling tired but apart from that still no side effects a week in. Well no headaches, sweats or mood swings that you ladies reported so feeling quite lucky there though wondering (worried) maybe it isn't working? :nope:


----------



## key24

Tinkerbell - the tiredness is definately a side effect, i felt wiped out when i was on the nasal sprays - so i am sure it is working. On the down reg injuections for the frozen cycle i haven't had any side effects at all but it all got supressed nicely. So don't worry i am sure it's all working (i had the same worries that maybe it wasn't going up my nose correctly!) and you're just one of the lucky ones :thumbup:

I'm in guys at 11am on Friday and can't wait!!

Anastacia / Kazza - can't believe your test date is Sunday it seems to have come round quickly (for me anyway, i'm sure not you guys). Here's praying for 2 x BFP's!!!

k xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi tinkerbell, don't worry about side affects it will be working! Mine were not as bad this time as they were the first time! 

Key everything crossed for Friday!! 

AFM think I'm getting that big again might test on a frer tomorrow!!


----------



## key24

Kazza - how you doing, i know you find the 2ww really hard. Have you been able to resist testing? I'm thinking of you hun :hugs:

Anastacia - how are you doing? Hopefully keeping yourself busy and as distracted as possible. Big hugs to you too :hugs:

Jhoney / Monkeyfeet -hope all is going well and the pregnacy's are progressing nicely. Here's hoping we join you soon

Tinkerbell- hope the down regging is still going well with little side effects. I would just enjoy the eating at the moment, as hopefully you'll be feeding for two shortly soon anyway so might as well start now :)

Serena - hope your doing good and know that you're not forgotten on here

k xx


----------



## Anastacia7

Hey ladies, glad it's Thursday. Should be an interesting close for the week.

Key: Counting the hours now. Let us know how your ET goes. Very excited for you.

Kazzab: How you doing there? I'm feeling so unpreggy that I think I'm going to test tomorrow. Can't sit still now. I just have absolutely no sickness or symptom. Actually, I had cramps yesterday (as I always do close to my period)and thought AF is going to arrive! Are you holding out till Sunday?

Tinkerbell: You doing ok on synarel? I was quite hungry too. My hubby joked that I was eating for 2 even before ET :p

Monketfeet: Hope you are doing well.


----------



## jhoney

Key I know you'll be joining us soon, good luck with the ET

Anastasia I didn't start to feel pregnant until I was at least 6 weeks, I even took another test 5 days later cos I was so convinced that the first test was wrong because I felt normal. But week 6 those symptoms kicked in and still struggling to kick them out again!!!
Good luck with your tests on Sunday girls sending lots of positive wishes your way

Monkeyfeet hope your feeling well.x.


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Key good luck for today!! Will
Be thinking of you lots.

Kazza and Anastacia, keeping everything crossed for you for Sunday.

Much love to all else. Apologies for briefness... Will be back in at weekend.

Xx


----------



## Anastacia7

BFP!

It's a BFP!

I cried


----------



## Anastacia7

Kazzab: Fingers crossing for you on your test.

Key: Good luck for today!

Monkeyfeet/JHoney: Thanks for sharing your experiences. Invaluable! Do you ladies get any cramps with a BFP? I'm having light cramps for a few days now. 

I'll test again on Sunday just to be sure. What if it's a false positive? What if it's HCG residue from the trigger shot?...although I should be out of the Trigger Shot HCG window now...they said after 14 days you should not have HCG from the shot left in your system. I will test again on Sunday.


----------



## key24

Anastacia that's fantastic so happy for you - Congrats!! :happydance:

I'm off to guys in a bit - keep you fingers crossed that both thaw out OK for me 

Kx


----------



## Serena80

Oh my god Anastacia, that's fantastic! So happy for you x
I'm sure cramping is normal as it probably means the little baby is burrowing in & making a good home! 

Key - good luck today, is it just like a regular transfer or do they do something fancy? And then... The two week wait!!

Kazza - how are you doing my love? Don't worry about your earlier test it was way too early & everyone is different so you may get your BFP neater to the test date x good luck hon x

Monkeyfeet - so glad everything's going well for you & not long to the first scan right? Are you telling your family/friends or keeping it hush until 12 weeks ?

Hope all of the ladies on the forum are doing well & looking forward to a rainy weekend watching football, if only for the handsome men (not Rooney obviously!) x


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Anastacia that's fab news !!!! Congratulations! Xxx I have had cramps since very early on so I think normal and to be expected. You must be so happy.xx

Kazza, how are you doing my love?

Serena so good to hear from you. Have literally told my folks and my best friend who is also just about to start ivf for unexplained. Weird. Will keep all the rest quiet until 12 weeks.
How are you doing? 

Key, let's us know how you get on today!

Hope all else are well.xx


----------



## key24

Good news - both embies survived the thaw and are now safely back where they belong! It was the same transfer as before and all over pretty quickly.

Serena great to hear from you - yes think they'all will be a few footie games on plus some cheesy romcoms as I take to the sofa for the new few days!!

Thanks all for the best wishes - you know the drill not much I can do know but wait. Am feeling positive & am taking it a lot easier than last time. Test date is 26/06 two days into our holidays - let's hope its good news to make the trip :)

Kazza - how you doing, I'm praying for good news for you on Sunday 

Hope you've all got lovely weekends planned kxx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies 

Firstly massive congrats Anastacia that is great news!! Early blasts are obviously just as good!! The trigger will be out of your system as I got bfn since 3dp5dt.

Key really pleased both embies survived the thaw, that must have been very nerve racking! When do they tell you they survived? Once you got there or in the morning? Are you blasts expanded or hatching do you no? 

J honey and monkeyfeet, hope you are doing very well! 

Tinkerbell how's the d regging? 

Afm I last tested 7dp5dt bfn so not holding out any hope! :(


----------



## jhoney

Congratulations anastacia you must be over the moon:happydance: now get lots of rest I think the cramps come and go for weeks to be honest I'm getting lots now midwife said its stretching pains

Kazza try not to be down when we did our test on the suggested day it was so faint that you could hardly see it, it wasn't until a good few days later when we tested again it was much darker,it was peobably just to early to see a line. Keeping everything crossed for Sunday.

Hope everyone else is doing well 
key put your feet up and ge lots of rest while your lovely embies do their work:coffee:

Have a grat weekend everyone.X.


----------



## kazzab25

Thank j honey hope your right!

Serena how you doing Hun, when are you going for fet? When is your follow up?


----------



## key24

Kazza - honestly there's loads of stories of people who don't get the bfp til test day or even a few days after sometimes!! If worse case it doesn't work this time (and I'm really hoping that's not the case) at least you know you've got some frozen embies to fall back on - and the fet process is so much easier physically. Still got everything crossed for tomorrow :)

Glad to hear everyone else is good - what a great game of footy last night to take our minds off things - if only I could have gone out to watch it and had a few beers :nope:

Have a nice weekend all kx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Anastacia7 said:


> BFP!
> 
> It's a BFP!
> 
> I cried

OMG amazing news, congratulations :happydance: now i'm excited how many babies will show on the scan ;)


*Key -* Glad both embies are back where they belong and wishing you lots & lots of luck for a positive result on the 26th :dust:

*Kazza -* have you tested again this morning? i'm praying it's positive :hugs:
There is still a big change as 7 days past transfer is still pretty early x

AFM - still playing the waiting game till injections start which I think is a week tomorrow, I have my scan then anyway. Did you girls start injections the day of the scan?
Still no real side effects which I'm pleased about as was dreading those :happydance: i'm just getting impatient now and want to get started with the injections and start growing lots of follies


----------



## key24

Tinkerbell -if all gone ok with the down regging then you'll start injections on the same day as the scan - they'll show you how to do the first one. From there it will fly by and you'll be on the 2ww before you know it!

Kazza - any news you're end hun? Been thinking of you today

k xx


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Kazza, how are you doing lovely? Any news? Been thinking of you lots today.xxx

Anastacia, how are you feeling? Sunk in yet? Hope you're taking it easy.

Key, hope you're doing ok pupo. Have you got time off or are you headed back to work I distract you tomorow?
Here's hoping the 2ww flies by for you. We're are you of to on your holidays?

Tinkerbell, good luck for your scan on 25th, as key says, should start injections then and hopefully you'll be in for ec in no time.

Serena / jhoney hope you're bth doing well.

All ok this end. Had a routine docs appt last wed and because of the ectopic last time she sent me straight to epu for a scan. Everything is in te right place this time, thank god. It's a twin pregnancy currently but was too early to see hb or anything. Saw a yolk in 1 sac and not the other though which has frightened me but again they said too early to mean anything but am preparing myself for worst for 2nd preg at least. Just got to hope and
Pray that we see hb next time round. Next scan with epu 25th which is day ahead of my acu one. Can't come round soon enough. The process just doesn't seem to get any less stressful. Hey ho.


H. Xxx


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya 

Hope everyone's doing well! Everything sound great for you monkey feet looking forward to your scan!!! 

J honey glad your well! 

Key congrats on being pupo everything crossed this time!!

Serena how are you? 

Tinkerbell I started injections at that same scan ! 

AFM bfn gutted! One frozen hatching blast in the freezer so hopefully it will survive the thaw! I can't seem to get my head around why it's not working for us! Stupid I no!


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Kazza, I'm so sorry hon. Thinking of you lots. This is such a horrible process and emotional roller coaster. Hope you and oh are looking after each other. Stay positive, you still have your blast in the freezer and as key days, get is a lot less invasive as a process. Much love.xxx


----------



## key24

Kazza - I'm so sorry hun, I know it's really tough to try and understand why it does or doesn't work but you know there is nothing more you could have done - I think it just comes down to some weird luck. On the positive side if you've got a hatching blast frozen that's fantastic and guys have a really got success rate with fet so please don't lose hope, I know it will happen for you.

Monkeyfeet - so glad to hear everything is in the right place this time that's brilliant! It must be really worrying seeing the 2 sacs but not knowing if everything is OK, but fingers crossed for next week. Let's hope they see 2 little heartbeats on 25th

I'm off work today aswell still watching rubbish TV and relaxing :) but am back to work tomorrow. We're off to Portugal on Sunday can't wait

Kazza take care of yourself and try and relax and enjoy the next few weeks without any medication

K xx


----------



## Anastacia7

Good morning. Thank you ladies for all the kind wishes. This is a journey we all understand full well. It can be so nerve wrecking and yes, we are happy and relieved that we got a BFP after more than 2 years. I never thought I'd see the second line appear. I do wish I have more time to let it all digest though. I've been all over London this weekend helping out at a wedding, helping a friend move flat and trying to get all the materials for our flat renovation at the same time. I think I should try to get more rest this early in the pregnancy but there's no escaping all that dust in the flat at the moment. Praying that the little one stay strong and healthy.


Kazz *hugs* So sorry dear. Life is a strange one. We don't understand so many things. Even though we are all in this together, I feel inadequate to say the right words. Sending a BIG HUG your way. It's good that your frozen embie is at blastocyst stage so it's a much stronger embie. 


Key: How are you going with your 2ww? Must be good to get off all that drugs but pessaries are still not very fun. Hope you have HPT on standby in case you decide to test earlier. I can't believe I didn't have any (too busy with the flat) and had to pay 10 times the price of a cheapie HPT at boots. I did feel quite anxious testing before Day 14 as false positives can happen within 14 days of HCG trigger shot...although everyone is different.


Tinkerbell: You're one lucky girl to not have any side effects apart from feeling hungry. I started my Gonal F on my scan day too.


Monkeyfeet: Congrates on twins!! Keeping all fingers crossed that both will grow steadily and well. You don't get a HB till much later right? I need to educate myself more. I feel clueless. 

JHoney: When's your next scan dear. Do keep us posted on your progress.

Serena: Hope you're enjoying your break. Do you have plans to start fertility treatment again soon?


----------



## Anastacia7

If I'm tracking everyone correctly, early next week should be a busy one:

25/6 Mon Tinkerbell will be scanning to see if she can start Gonal F
25/6 Mon Key's OTD (if she holds out that long :)...)
25/6 Mon Monkeyfeet's EPU scan

26/7 Tue Monkeyfeet's ACU bb scan


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies.

Thanks for the support, means alot. I have just had a call from ACU and will be bypassing the follow up unless my OH wants to go and will be diving straight into FET. I will start provera to induce a bleed in three weeks time, then start the pill on day two then start synarel on day 21 then the tablets then scan then transfer again. I really hope my embie survives the thaw and is a decent quality. I dont no if i can do it again next time. 

Anastacia, im so pleased for your result, you should start trying to get some rest!! 

Key, hows the 2ww holding out for you? how many days past transfer are you now? I really hope this works!!

Tinkerbell, are you still symptom free? 

Monkeyfeet, good luck for your scan next week i have a good feeling everything will be just fine! How exciting.


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Oh Kazza I'm so sorry to hear it was a BFN :nope: sending you big :hugs: x


----------



## key24

Kazza sounds like you've got your fet plan all sorted and really hope the saying 3rd time lucky comes true this time. As I've said before FET is definitely easier physically. I really will be praying for both you & Serena on this fet cycle - you definitely deserve some luck 

Afm have been resting up again today and back to work tomorrow. Tinkerbell my otd is actually Tues but am thinking might try on Sat as would be nice to know before going away. At least if its bfp it's not gonna change as I had no trigger and if it's bfn that's not conclusive as still quite early. That's my thinking anyway

Hope everyone is taking care of themselves k x


----------



## jhoney

Hi ladies

Kazza I'm so sorry it didn't work this time round you will get there. I do think though if you don't get a period before you start your FET cycle maybe do another test just to be sure some ladies hcg levels do rise really slow. Sending loads of hugs

Anastacia do try and get some rest although enjoy these very early days when you have the energy by about week 6 the tiredness will hit you like a ton of bricks I'm nearly 15 weeks and am still exhausted by 7pm most nights. 
Had a scan last week and our peanut now looks like a baby a very active one as well, it would not stop moving so think this baby will be keeping me on my toes.
Our next scan is the 25th of July which is our 20 week scan. We're not finding out the sex

Monkeyfeet how are you feeling any symptoms kicked in yet?

Key, tinkerbell and serena hope you are all well.x.


----------



## Anastacia7

Good morning ladies. Can't believe it's just Wednesday....at least it's all sunny and bright in London :)

JHoney: Was that your 12 weeks scan? You should have passed your 12 weeks now that I think about it. Congratulations! Big milestone there :) Thanks for staying to cheer us on. 

Kazz: How you feeling missy? Did you end up going for the follow up? Are you now on Provera? Thoughts with you and OH.

Key: How you holding up during the 2ww? Tested yet?

Monkeyfeet/Serena/Tinkerbell: Hope you ladies are doing well out there.


----------



## key24

What a beautiful day - enough to cheer us all up!!

Jhoney - glad that everything is progressing ok - not that long til the half way mark now!!!

I haven't tested at all yet - am waiting til Saturday and only testing early then as would really like to get an idea before going away. Had a weird dream on Monday night about testing or something (couldn't quite remember when work up), but do remember that i had the same one last time - am really really hoping that's not a sign that it hasn't worked again. This time i've had a lot of twinges and cramp like feelings on my left side, and i can't remember getting that last time but could be nothing. Am just staying positive and trying to keep busy, being back at work helps on that front

k xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya ladies, 

Hope your all doing well! 

Anastacia hope your doing well! 

Key the signs all seem promising looking forward to Saturday really have a good feeling! 

Tinkerbell how are you doing? 

J honey glad things are progesdong nicely! 

Serena how's you hun? Have you had your follow up? 

AFM not having a follow up just going straight into fet start provera in three weeks some to start my next cycle off then the pill then down reg really hope this time works!


----------



## Anastacia7

Hey Kazz, good to hear from you. Every new cycle brings new hope. There is a reason ppl came up with the term 3rd time lucky. Will be following your progress closely. Big Hugs for being so brave :hugs:

Key: You're very patient :) Twinges are usually a good sign (even though various things can cause it I suppose). I had lots of cramping since 6dp ET and chances are if you are preggie, it's the uterus expanding to accomodation the new embryo...fingers and toes crossing for you. Keep us posted!

Afm, my flat is currently caked in dust. I'm trying to stay in my bedroom that is not being renovated and mopping the floor to keep the dust down. Just not comfortable with so much dust and chemical in the air. Manageable cramping and slightly edgy. 

Have a great day everyone. Keep writing. Always nice to hear from everyone.


----------



## key24

Sounds like a nightmare Anastacia - any chance you can stay with a friend or family until flat is more habitable?? Have you got your appt date with Guys now for first scan?

Kazza - think you should make the most of the 3 weeks with any drugs before you kick off again! I understand why your going straight back into FET and also really admire your stenght to put yourself through it again without break. I really hope it works for you this time 

will let you know outcome of 1st early test on Saturday

x


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Kazza, how are you feeling? you sound like you're staying positive and coping well, hats of to you :hugs: Really, really hope the FET is a case of 3rd time lucky for you xx


Anastacia - the flat situation sounds a nightmare, hope it's not so bad now. How are you feeling? everything going ok? x

Key, one more day till the early test day :flower: am keeping everything crossed for you, hoping to come on tomorrow to see some great news from you x

JHoney & Monkeyfeet, how are you both?

AFM - Nothing new to report really, just a weekend to get through till scan day on Monday and also appointment with anaesthetist and fingerscrossed everything looks as it should and injections will be starting :happydance:


----------



## Anastacia7

Key: Just popped in to say Good Luck tomorrow!

Tinkerbell / MOnkeyfeet: Won't be long till Monday rolls on.

JHoney: Hope you're feeling less tired now that you're in your 2nd trimester. They say preggie ladies are most radiant on their 2nd trimester :)

Kazz: How are you getting on missy? 2 more weeks till Provera starts. Counting the days with u

Afm, my builder is doing a great job with the flat and I think we'll finish ahead of schedule. I'll stay put in the mean time and fingers cross we can start wiping down the dust on Wed. 

Physically, I'm feeling ok. Too ok actually. I feel so unpregnant that I'm a little concern. My scan is on 13 July (can't wait) and I think until that day comes, I'll always have this "what if" nagging feeling.


----------



## key24

Thanks for all good luck messages. Tested this morning and not good news -:nope: it was bfn. I know 8dp5dt is still a few days early but I think in most cases it would show by now. Haven't lost hope completely but I need to be realistic. Am going to wait til Tuesday which is OTD so hopefully something magically happens between then + now.

Hope everyone else has a lovely weekend and I'll try and update you at some point next week when got the official results

K x


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Good luck for today key! Thinking of you lots.xxx


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Oh key, so sorry we must have posted same time. Chin up, it's still do early and lots of people get bfn right up until otd. I have everything crossed for you.
Much love.xxxx


----------



## key24

Thanks Monkeyfeet. Off out now to meet friends new baby (their second ) not sure that was great planning :wacko:

Kx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies!

Been crazy busy lately! Best way focusing on other things!! 

Key, sorry to hear of bfn everything crossed for otd! Things can and do change!! But whatever the outcome you have your holiday as nice distraction! 

Monkeyfeet Howvare you Hun? 

Tinkerbell 2 more days still injections then it gets much more fun! 

Anastacia, sounds like you have loads on right now!! Keep away from that dust as best u can and get plenty of rest! Glad your still feeling well though! 

J honey how's you? 

Serena how are you? Have you had your follow up yet? 

Afm af has finally gone so 2 weeks of normality then right back on it!


----------



## Anastacia7

Key: Fingers cross for OTD. Hope your break is helping you keep your mind off for awhile. Stay away fr baby forums for awhile if it helps you chill but if you wanna chat, you know we're here.

Kazz: Good to hear you're out and about keeping yourself busy. Just wondering what the process is for FET. Were you prescribe any drugs to start AF or did it start naturally?


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya 

AF came on after I ended persaries this time then because my cycle is so messed up I'll take provera to start me off in a couple of weeks! Then synarel and tablets that key took but not sure about those yet! 

Key did u start down regs and tablets at the same time?


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Oh Key, so sorry to hear it was negative :( keeping everything crossed that maybe it's just a shy BFP and doesn't want to show till OTD. Hope you enjoy your holiday x

So, scan was today and all looked good :) lining nice & thin, no cysts so had my first injection of Gonal F, 150iu straight away and back next Tuesday to check how I'm responding to that. She said EC could be around that Friday (6th July) but likely to be early the next week. How many days of stims did you ladies have before EC? I know this has all been posted before but I've forgotten, so apologies x


----------



## kazzab25

Hi tinkerbell, glad the scan went well! I stunned for ten days then trigger shot and ex 36 hours later xxx

A
How's everyone doing xxx


----------



## kazzab25

That made no sence but u get my drift!!


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Hi,

Key, how hve you got on today? Thinking of you lots.

Tinkerbell, glad scan went well and that you re on your way with stims! Exciting and hopefully ec will come around in no time. I think I I'd between 10-12 days on gonal f before being booked. Hope you're getting on ok with them.

Kazza, glad you've had your bleed and seem to be full steam ahead for fet. Great that they're putting you straight through. I have a really good feeling for you and hoping this is your time now.

Anastacia, hope your chilling and avoiding the dust. I had and still do have constant cramps, twinges and weird feelings.

Jhoney, how's you? 

Serena, still thinking of you hon. You are missed.x

Afm, on way to acu now. Had epu scan yest and 2 babies with 2 heartbeats were seen. One is much smaller than the other though so we don't know what's aroun the corner. Hoping guys can shed some more light today. 

Hope all are enjoying the sunshine.xxx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Yep I understood Kazza ;) how are you feeling? Sounds like you're getting ready for your FET cycle, it won't be long before it all gets started.

I'm so impatient, I start one part and just want to jump to the next. Can't wait for the scan next Tuesday so we'll get a better idea of how much longer till EC, I'm feeling so upbeat and excited about it all which I know is a bad thing cause I could be asking for a huge reality check if it doesn't work.

Were you ladies told how many follicles you had at the scan on the day you started injections? Nurse said I had 6 on the left and 7 on the right, does this mean I can only get max 13 eggs? Or do the injections make more follicles grow as well?

Oh wow, exciting news about the scan Monkeyfeet :) had a feeling there'd be 2 heartbeats. Hope the scan at Guys goes all perfect, must be amazing seeing the heartbeat. A friend had iui and is pregnant with twins and during her earlier scans was told one was smaller than the other but all was fine, so fingers crossed it means nothing x


----------



## Anastacia7

Key: How are you hun? Thoughts with you.

Monkeyfeet: Superb news! 2 heartbeats :) Did you learn anything from Guys?

Tinkerbell: IVF does that to you doesn't it? So many mix emotions :) The anticipation + anxiety + excitement + hope + "what if?" +....oh the list goes on :) Good to hear you've started stimming. I asked about my follicle numbers and sizes during my scans. Sounds like you've already got a good count. Follies will continue to grow between now and EC and accelerate with the trigger. So plenty more time for more follies to grow. Drown yourself with water though. 

Kazz: Good to hear AF has cleared. 2 weeks will pass and you'll be starting FET before you know it.

Afm, dust has finally gotten the better of me. Throat is very scratchy today. Also feeling a little sickie (nausea) today. Hope it's just irregular eating rather than pregnancy symptoms coz it ain't very fun today. Cramping has tonned down. 

Gosh is it only Tuesday? Can I have a day off tomorrow?


----------



## key24

Just a quick 1 from me as only have brief internet.

Tinkerbell glad to hear moving smoothly & Monkeyfeet fantastic news on 2 heartbeats - am sure the smaller baby will get bigger by day.

Afm- as I thought it was bfn on Tuesday so I've stopted medications and now waiting for af. I am obviously so disappointed it hasn't worked again as I really thought it had this time but guess that's just my body playing with mind. Anyway think holiday might help take mind off it and i,I'll call guys when back to have a follow-up.

All you pregnant ladies take care & I'll have a huge glass of wine for you all

Kxx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Day 4 of stims for for me today, the days are not going wuick enough :wacko: I've been desperate for the weekend because I know that always goes quick and once that's gone we'll soon be at Tuesday and scan day. I just want to know how things are going now, how these follicles are growing and a rough idea of when I'll be looking at EC.

Been feeling sicky, headaches and tiredness but not sure if I'm just feeling a little run down or it's side effects of the Gonal F.

Hope everyone is doing ok x



Anastacia7 said:


> Key: How are you hun? Thoughts with you.
> 
> Monkeyfeet: Superb news! 2 heartbeats :) Did you learn anything from Guys?
> 
> Tinkerbell: IVF does that to you doesn't it? So many mix emotions :) The anticipation + anxiety + excitement + hope + "what if?" +....oh the list goes on :) Good to hear you've started stimming. I asked about my follicle numbers and sizes during my scans. Sounds like you've already got a good count. Follies will continue to grow between now and EC and accelerate with the trigger. So plenty more time for more follies to grow. Drown yourself with water though.
> 
> Kazz: Good to hear AF has cleared. 2 weeks will pass and you'll be starting FET before you know it.
> 
> Afm, dust has finally gotten the better of me. Throat is very scratchy today. Also feeling a little sickie (nausea) today. Hope it's just irregular eating rather than pregnancy symptoms coz it ain't very fun today. Cramping has tonned down.
> 
> Gosh is it only Tuesday? Can I have a day off tomorrow?

IVF really does make you feel every emotion all at once, it's like a rollercoaster.
Ahh sorry to hear the dust is bothering you, hope you're feeling better today. This week is going so slow isn't it? finally Thursday so just one more day till the weekend again :)



key24 said:


> Just a quick 1 from me as only have brief internet.
> 
> Tinkerbell glad to hear moving smoothly & Monkeyfeet fantastic news on 2 heartbeats - am sure the smaller baby will get bigger by day.
> 
> Afm- as I thought it was bfn on Tuesday so I've stopted medications and now waiting for af. I am obviously so disappointed it hasn't worked again as I really thought it had this time but guess that's just my body playing with mind. Anyway think holiday might help take mind off it and i,I'll call guys when back to have a follow-up.
> 
> All you pregnant ladies take care & I'll have a huge glass of wine for you all
> 
> Kxx

Thinking of you Key :hugs: x


----------



## Serena80

Key - so sorry for you hon. It's gutting, I hope you're ok. It's such a long process & so stressful & it's hard to take a disappointment at the end of it. Im so sad for you. Hope you have a few relaxing IVF free weeks to feel better about things before you have to go back & think about the next round x also never give up on natural conception as science isn't the only way!

Kazza - how are you getting on lovely? Do you know roughly when you'll start gonal f injections? How are you feeling about starting FET so soon? Positive or slightly weary? I'm feeling quite positive about things as I'm on the break so it's not on my mind much but I know come Sept I'll be feeling more cautious about the whole thing.

Monkeyfeet - how are you doing hon? I am so pleased they can hear 2 heartbeats! That must have been such a surreal experience. I really hope they both stay strong & a few more months down the line little Jedward can come meet you! I hope that doesn't give you nightmares for the rest of your life.

Everyone else - hope you're all doing well & enjoying Wimbledon even though hottie Nadal is no longer in it x

AFM - off to Brighton this weekend & was in Manchester last weekend & at Silverstone next weekend so go go go. I'm loving it though. One quick story though. My friend from work brought her baby in & no word of a lie within 3 minutes all the 50 something women in my office started saying I'll be next & asking when I was going to have a baby. I would have loved to give them the double finger & tell them to rude things off. But I smiled politely of course. Thought you guys might appreciate the story! Ha ha x


----------



## lucylou7

Hey All 

Room for a little one?

We have been ttc for 3 years but more activily for the past 2 years, we have had no joy :-( we have had lots of tests and fall in to the lovely group of ' unexplained', OH morpholgy came back low (2%) and our doctor said this was a factor, so OH had all vits under the sun to try to help.. We got referred for IVF and have had further tests and on thursday went back for the results. OH morphology came back at (3%) but the doctor said this actually does not really matter as the rest of the results were fine, they did say my eggs were a little low (nothing to worry about) and should not stop us from getting pregnant. 

They went through every thing it took an hour (soooooooooo many forms to sign and soooooooooo much information to take in) but im trying to read up on what to expect etc, they have told us to call up on CD1 and then things happen 3 weeks later (im presuming this is when we get our meds?)

Any advise would be greatly appreciated in what to expect - Thanks Guys 

Lucy x


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Key, I am so so sorry to hear your news. Gutted for you. Hope you are relaxing with oh on your hols and doing best to enjoy and stay positive. Thinking of you lots.xxxxx

Tinkerbell, hope you're doing ok and headaches and sickness have eased a little. Not long now til Tuesday for scan. Certain those follies are doing great things.

Anastacia hope you're doing ok and feeling a hit better, especially now the weekend is finally here.

Serena, so great to hear from you and sounds like you're having a fab time enjoying not being in meds and having to have the one track mind. Agree it's such a emotional process that a break is needed to regain composure. Re your story, doesn't it just make you mad! People are so insensitive and just don't think. Agree would be great to shut them up but prob better to bite your tOngue!!!
Loving your weekend activities with Brighton and silverstone next weekend! Enjoy.x

Kazza, how are you doing lovely?

Jhoney hope all well with you too.

Welcome Lucy! Yes, when you call in cd1 they will order your drugs and out you in touch with drugs company to arrange delivery then you'll be off an running. As Serena says though, never lose hope on natural conception, it can still happen!
When do you think cd1 should fall?

Afm, guys refused to scan on tues as could see id been scanned at tommys the day before so have another scan booked for Tuesday. Have been having the weirdest pains all day and feeling fairly worried but I guess whatever will be will be.

Wishing everyone a lovely weekend.xxx


----------



## lucylou7

Thanks Monkey feet! Think CD 1 will be on or around 18th July, the reason i was asking is because we are going on holiday on 21 july for a week and wondered if we would be ok calling this month, i didn't know if the wanted to see you when you called you see...

Where are you up to ? Good luck for your scan on tuesday  x

Lucy


----------



## jhoney

Hi everyone hope you all had a great weekend.

Key I am so sorry to hear that it was not the result you wanted I hope that you are doing ok and looking forward to your holiday.

Welcome Lucy, good luck with your cycle of ivf I really hope it goes well for you everyone here is so lovely and will really help you every step of the way hope CD1 comes soon for you.

Monkeyfeet the pains are really annoying even at 16weeks there are still so many pains you get esp around the groin area Dr says it is all stretching but it still doesn't make you relax.

Anastascia hope you are feeling well and getting plenty of rest.

AFM had some bleeding last week as you can imagine freaked out completly rushed to the maternity ward where they listened to baby all is well with a nice strong heart beat, then comes the question "have you had sex today" it was awful having to say yes felt like a naughty school girl and an awful mum:blush: apparently it can happen after sex as the cervix is stretching and very delicate right now hubby and I have decided to leave sex out for a while. So not the best week and a half but I am continuing to expand at a rapid rate and as of Thursday the heart beat was still strong and fine so we live to fight another week.

People can be so insensitive with their invasive questions they just don't think sometimes esp if having babies came so easy for them they think its the same for everyone else, as if life is that simple. I used to hate when people who knew we were trying would tell us to relax and it will happen, so easy for them to say when they didn't even have to try to get pregnant but I guess you never truly understand what it is like to be us unless you have walked a day in our shoes.

Hope everyone is well, Serena Glad to hear you are having lots of fun and up to loads of exciting stuff.x.


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies, 

Hope you are all well sorry I've been taking a lil break putting all this out of my mind for a bit! But I still think of you all every day!! 

Lucylou welcome to our thread!! And good luck if you have any quetions we are all here to help!! 

Tinkerbell how are you getting on hunny! 

Anastacia how are you anymore symptoms? 

Monkeyfeet how's you hun?

Key, did you have a nice holiday? When's your follow up? 

Serena lovely to here from you, sounds like you are havinga well deserved break!! 

J honey sorry to here of the bleed must have been so frightening! How long do you have to leave out the sex? 

Afm few more weeks then onto provera ! I've decided if this fet fails I'll take a break till the new yr! So far this has been overshadowing me all year and not being able to plan things is getting me down, thinking better do that coz the ivf bla bla! But. Say that and you never know I might change my mind!! 

Xxx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Kazza, nice to hear from you :hugs: I'm not surprised you've taken a break from here, I imagined it's the last place you needed to be and just needed a break from it. Im preying the FET works for you.

Lucy, welcome to the group. They will want to see you when you call on CD1 but not until you've had the meds delivered and are nearer to CD21, infact they didn't see me until CD21 so am sure your holiday will be fine.

AFM - have my 2nd scan tomorrow since starting the cycle and will be the first to check how I'm responding to stims. Today I took my 8th injection of Gonal F (150ui) and I'm really hoping all is going well, I'm trying not to get my hopes up that I'll be told tomorrow I'm ready but I'd love that to happen and on the other hand I'm trying not to worry too much that I'll be told the complete opposite and my lining is rubbish and follicles aren't growing.


----------



## lucylou7

Hi tinkerbell - Thanks i recognised you from our other thread! LTTTC  Good luck for your scan tomorrow !

So you think i will be ok calling up before we go away? So you get the drugs delivered then? are you in the UK? 

Can any one give me any advise of what time i will need to book off work? ive not told work and im planning not to at the moment for a few reasons, do you think it is worth booking a week or two around CD21 to allow appointments etc, i know i will need further time off this is just regarding when taking drugs and scanning etc? Really sorry for all these questions guys! 

Lucy xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi Lucylou are you having ivf at guys hospital in London? This is where we are all having treatment. At guys you call on day 1 and they call you back to confirm they will order Meds. The Meds company calls and agrees a time for delivery before cd21. Then you start down revving for two weeks before your appointments start to track your follies. Depending on how you respond to gonal f you may not need that many appointments but it does depend on your response. I have PCOS so I'm super sensitive so I have to go regularly for blood tests. 

Tinkerbell good luck today! X


----------



## Anastacia7

Good morning ladies. What a gloomy day in London! Where did the lovely weekend sun go to? I'm solar powered so not too excited without Mr Sun.

Key: So sorry to hear about your results. Hope you had a good time going away for awhile.

Tinkerbell: It's your scan day :) You must be excited. Fingers crossed your can do your trigger in the next few days and EC before the week is over.

Monkeyfeet: You heading out to Guys as well isn't it? Let us know how the scan goes. Btw, why do you go to both Guys and Tommys now? Do you know if you stay at Guys the whole 9 months or do you move hospital awhile?

JHoney: The bleed must have really freaked you out. I'm not quite sure if sex is ok during 1st trimester so OH and I have just been "good" :p Is your tummy starting to show and are you feeling better in your 2nd trimester?

Kazz & Serena: You ladies enjoying your drug free break? Have a pint on our behalf. You'll be healthier and more prepared when you come back.

Serena: What a familiar story! Am sure all on this thread can understand the annoyance of being ask those insensitive questions. Sometimes you just wish you can retaliate with a sarcastic remark!

Welcome Lucylou! Ask away any questions you have. We're all happy to help where we can. I think most of us here don't book time off from work in advance as there isn't a fix schedule for the entire process. The timeline the hospital provides is indicative and you'll only be told when to come in next at each scan/hopsital visit depending on how you react to the meds.

Afm: I got pretty ill late last week from all the renovation dust and had to move out of my flat. Was quite concern of the little bean. Our flat is now wiped down and livable again. Was feeling a little nauseaus the last 2 days and had to keep eating to fight it. Also feeling quite tired. Hope it all goes away soon. My scan is next Friday. I know I shouldn't be but I'm still a little paranoid that something is not right until I see the scan...so counting the days till Friday.


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Had my scan and i'm feeling disapointed and down about it :cry:

As always my right ovary was a nightmare to find and the scan was a bit uncomfortable, espcially when she was pushing on my stomach and moving the camera about quite a bit.

I only had 12 follicles, that's 1 less than at my baseline scan. There was only 2 on my right ovary :shock: which really shocked me as I thought that one would have more than my left as had felt like more was happening on that side but obviously I was wrong, and where did the other 5 that were on that side last week go?
Better news with the left with a total of 10 but biggest was only 14mm at the moment, maybe I was just expecting too much to soon? she did say my right ovary might start growing more, might? I need more than might, why isn't it working on that side?

The lady that did the scan was a bit rubbish, all the others I've seen up there have explained everything but she wasn't as good at telling me what was going on, didn't even tell me the sizes until I asked and only then gave me a quick 'flash' of the paper she had filled in.

So, all together 2x14mm, 5x 12 or 13mm, 3x10mm, 1x8mm, 1x6mm. I think thats right, was hard to note it all when she only showed me quickly so I made more of an effort to look at and remember the bigger ones.

My lining was 10.2 and I'm back on Friday for my next scan and really hoping it goes better.


----------



## lucylou7

Thanks Kazza, im at St Marys in Manchester, im not sure if its just me but you guys seem to know so much and when we had our appointment she told us the basics but think i need to do some more research!!! 

Anastacia - Thanks, im just worried about what to tell them every time i need an appointment, like i say i am planning on telling them but not just yet. i will try to plan some holidays around appointments (as best as i can) 

Tinkerbell - sorry it didnt go aswell as you wanted, im doing lots of reading and research at the moment so i will see if any thing is mentioned about one side not playing ball :-( 

if you all dont mind me asking, has there been lots of success on this thread for IVF babies then? 

Lucy


----------



## jhoney

Hi Lucy Lou I'm sure you have your reasons why you are not telling work but personally I found that the amount of appointments I needed really increased in the last couple of weeks of the cycle that it was easier to tell work as some where booked in very last minute. Also they understood the days when I really didn't feel at my best. Not sure if the other ladies agree but doing ivf is a hard thing try and hide and that's def a pressure you don't need.
I am currently 17 weeks pregnant from our first cycle of ivf with 5 embies in the freezer for future babies so it can work really hope your cycle goes well.:thumbup:

Anastacia I have a huge bump even though I've hardly eaten for 17 weeks I am def not someone who could eat through the nausea. am in maternity clothes only now.i felt the same as you before our 8 week scan but nausea and tirdness all good signs that baby is taking over you body:happydance:

Tinkerbell keeping my fingers crossed that those follies develope nicely for you. The good thing is they think there is a chance they could. keep your chin up Hun all you need is one good egg and one good sperm, quality not quantity. I had 26 eggs they removed but when it came down to it they only used 6 of those eggs so it didn't matter we had so many they only wanted the best

Kazza my hubby wants to wait until the baby is born until we have sex which is December so def not happening. Think we'll wait until I'm 25 weeks until we try again although midwife says its fine to go ahead. Hope all goes well with the next cycle will keep my fingers crossed

Monkeyfeet how are you feeling. When's your next scan
Have a good day everyone.x.


----------



## Anastacia7

Hi Lucy Lou, I agree with jhoney that it can be tricky hiding ivf once you start your meds. My job allows me a lot of mobility so I've been lucky not to have to inform anyone when going for my scans but can imagine it would have otherwise been difficult to keep taking time off without some strong reasons. Like jhoney, I've been lucky to have a BFN on my first IVF. We've learned and supported each other throughout our cycle so I think as you continue to follow this thread, you'll pick up tips and things to ask the nurse when you go on your scan.

Tinkerbell: I can understand that whenever a scan doesn't go so well, it can be devastating. I was floored when only 6 out of 22 follies were fertilised. Six! And than had a shock when 4 of them survived to blast stage with 2 suitable for freezing. I went on to get a BFP. With IVF you just never know what awaits at every turn. jHoney went through a rough patch with OHSS and feeling sick but is now 17 weeks preggie. Keep your chin up and don't try not to let the process get to you. As jHoney said, you just need one. Keep your eyes focus on one strong embie and ET.


----------



## key24

Hi all

Nice to see some new people on the site - sorry that your here, but this site is a great source of help, support and information.

Tinkerbell - don't worry too much about the numbers, i had the least number of follicles of everyone on here (by far!) but on my first cycle still ended up with 2 frozen embies. So i know it's tough but try not to worry.

AFM - i think the holiday helped soften the blow of the bfn but obviously still devistated, i think it gets harder each time you get the bfn. I've got a follow up on the 31st July but we are taking a break and not going to start fresh cycle until September. Currently i am enjoying being able to drink and am planning to make the most of that over the next 2 mths!! Although have got OH straight back on the vitamins as it takes a few months for those to work :)

Will still pop in and say hi to you guys and wish you all the best of luck in the world with the fresh treatments, FET and pregancies

k xx


----------



## lucylou7

Jhoney & Anastacia - Thanks guys  I will tell work soon, just need to sort a few bits out first, but thanks for all the support means a lot.. Its worked out good for you guys so hope it works for us too! Did it work for both of you on your first attempt? and did you take any vits or supplements to help or do any thing to enhance your chances? (hope you dont mind me asking)

Hope every one else is ok  

Lucy xx


----------



## jhoney

Hi Lucylou yes it was our first cycle that we got pregnant from I didn't take anything. They advised at the hospital to drink 3litres of water a day when you start with the gonal f injections and I made sure I did this it really helped me to stay feeling very well during the whole cycle even though my hormone levels were pretty near the limit, the nurse said the water was keeping me really balanced never realised how important water is to your body until I started doing the ivf

I am also a real strong believer in positive mind positive body I know some people think this is all a load of crap but I tried to keep myself always positive and told myself that it would work and never once let myself think of any other out come. I know this doesn't work for everyone but for me it really helped

Hope this has been helpful, how long until you start your ivf cycle.x.


----------



## lucylou7

Thanks Jhoney! It really helps thank you!! We have to call up CD 1 so that is around 
18th July, then start meds on CD21 then i beleive the fun begins... I have started drinking water but i dont drink a lot any way so thanks for the advise as i will really try, im excited and nervous at the same time, it cant come quick enough! ha 

Are you finding out what you are having (sorry if you've already said and ive missed it)

Lucy xx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

So, have my next scan tomorrow and hoping my follicles have grown enough that they'll give me an idea or even better an actual day for EC, I want to get it done so much now as I'm actually feeling excited :happydance:




lucylou7 said:


> Thanks Kazza, im at St Marys in Manchester, im not sure if its just me but you guys seem to know so much and when we had our appointment she told us the basics but think i need to do some more research!!!
> 
> Anastacia - Thanks, im just worried about what to tell them every time i need an appointment, like i say i am planning on telling them but not just yet. i will try to plan some holidays around appointments (as best as i can)
> 
> Tinkerbell - sorry it didnt go aswell as you wanted, im doing lots of reading and research at the moment so i will see if any thing is mentioned about one side not playing ball :-(
> 
> if you all dont mind me asking, has there been lots of success on this thread for IVF babies then?
> 
> Lucy

Ah, I thought you were at the same clinic as us so in that case take what I said about the holiday and meds delivery etc just as a guide as all clinics do things differently. I'm sure there will be no problems arranging delivery and first appoint around your holiday.


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies 

Any news???


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Well after wondering what was going on the end of last week due to scan on Friday showing alot of follicles and having to stop Gonal F my egg collection did go ahead yesterday morning and we got 14 eggs :)

Had a call this morning to say 13 were good to use and 12 fertilised also hubby's sperm count had improved quite a lot :)


----------



## kazzab25

Oh brilliant and great fertilisation rate!!!!


----------



## jhoney

Well done Tinkerbell hope all continues to go really well for you:thumbup:
X


----------



## key24

Tinkerbell - that's fantastic news, you should have great number of embies to choose from :)


----------



## lucylou7

Thats great Tinkerbell!


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Thank ladies, I'm so pleased and hope when they call Thursday there is still a good number growing great.

I'm so pleased EC is done, I had another scan Friday and it didn't go to well, was told the complete opposite to what they said at the scan on Tuesday. I had a right ovary full of follicles and told to stop Gonal F straight away and they didn't know when EC would be due to risk if I had the tigger shot. The nurse said I'd need to come in everyday for a few days for bloods, went back Saturday for blood test no 2 and had the call later in the afternoon to say luckily my level came down enough overnight to trigger that day.

I'm still feeling uncomfortable today, feel bit bloated and have that constipated feeling but hoping it goes by tomorrow.


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Fab news tinkerbell! Hoping you'll have some fab embies to choose from on Thursday.xx

We sadly lost 1 twin.. Other still going well at our scan today (9+5). Keeping absolutely everything crossed we can get through next couple of weeks when miscarriage risk should drop a bit. 

Love to all and hope all doing well.xx


----------



## jhoney

Hi Monkeyfeet so sorry to hear about twin 1, but thank goodness twin 2 is ok and growing well will keep my fingers crossed that everything goes nice and smoothly from here.

Tinkerbell hope you feel better soon, looking forward to hearing how many embies you have to choose from hopefully lots

Have a great day everyone, try to stay dry in this awful summer weather we are having.x.


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Oh Monkeyfeet I'm so sorry to hear about one of the the twins :hug:

Had a call from Ricardo earlier, one of the embryologists who said transfer will now be day 5 on Saturday. All 12 are still growing but he didn't tell me cell numbers or quality :( part of me is now worrying we'll have none that have continued to grow by Saturday, it's one worry after another with IVF :(


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Thanks jhoney and tinkerbell.x

That's fab news tinkerbell.. 12 still going strong is amazing. They know their stuff so wouldn't let you wait for 5 day if they thought any chance you would be left with none. Good luck and post an update Saturday.x


----------



## lucylou7

Monkeyfeet - Sorry to hear that... Big Hugs xx

Tinkerbell, sorry your feeling a little bloated, no need to worry i know you will be fine huni! x

Hope every one else is ok 

Lucy xx


----------



## key24

Monkeyfeet - really sorry to hear about 1 of the twins, but so glad the other one is doing well. Everyday that goes by they will be getting stronger and stronger - and as you say not long til 12 week mark :)

Tinkerbell - it is fantastic that you've still got 12 growing, they definately know what they're doing at Guys so it sounds like you will have a good embie to transfer and quite a few to freeze which is brillant.

Hope everyone else is doing well

k xx


----------



## kazzab25

Monkey feet, sorry to hear about one of the twins! But glad the other is going strong!! 

Tinkerbell those are great numbers !!!!


----------



## Anastacia7

Tinkerbell: Great numbers you have there! How did ET go today? You must be so happy that the embie is now back where it belongs. Can't wait to hear how many embies you have put back and how many frosties you've got!

Monkeyfeet: Sorry to hear about the other twin. Sending a big :hug: your way.

Hope everyone's doing well. Bring on some sunshine London!


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Good luck for today tinkerbell. 

Hope all else are well.xx


----------



## kazzab25

Good luck tinkerbell


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Well turns out our Embryos were/are slow growers :cry:
As of yesterday morning we only had one that had reached Blast, and even that was only early blast so they suggested putting two back in as long as we were ok with the possibility of twins, due to my health it's not really an ideal scenario and as soon as I reminded them about my CF they quickly changed their minds and said they'd only allow 1.
My positivity has taken a hit from this but still trying to stay as positive as possible.

There weren't any other blasts so they were waiting today to see of they went to blast later in the day or this morning in the hope there is some to freeze, I'm praying there is or this would be it for us but im not feeling too confident about that :( they said they would ring this afternoon but still waiting ATM.


----------



## kazzab25

Tinkerbell anymore news??? Abastacia had early blasts and she got a bfp!! There's always hope!!


----------



## Tinkerbell3

There was nothing to freeze, even though I was sort of expecting that after yesterday I'm still devasted :cry: I feel like it's a kick in the stomach espcially as I had so much hope with 12 fertilised.
We're now putting all our hopes of ever having a baby into one embryo that only reached early blast stage on day 5, come on little embie shine through and do what you're meant to [-o&lt;

This really is the biggest rollercoaster of emotions ever, and the wait now till test day is by far the hardest part.


----------



## key24

Hi Tinkerbell - so sorry to hear you didn't have any to freeze but you still have every chance that the blast they have transfer will do it's thing and give you the bfp. I know it's tough but try and stay positive over the next few weeks - you only need 1 great embie to work :)

I'll be thinking of you over 2 ww

K xx


----------



## kazzab25

I second keys words of wisdom!!! Chin up xxx


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Tinkerbell, totally understand how you must be feeling but key is right, only takes one little embryo and you have just as much chance as the next one. My first round watered
Morulas put back in and we got pregnant and this time round, same but very very early blasts. They all develop and different speeds and also can massively depend on time they were fertilised vs time analysed to be put back in

Stay positive, and try and keep occupied for the next 2 weeks. Will be thinking of you.xx


----------



## jhoney

Hi tinkerbell will be keeping everything crossed for you, I agree with what the other ladies are saying, and there are women who get pregnant with a 3 day embryo so a 5 day one is still absolutely fantastic regardless of what stage it is. If it managed to survive for 5 days under lab conditions that means its a strong one regardless. Try and relax as much as possible during the 2ww.

Monkeyfeet how are things going with you how are you feeling

How is everyone else doing hope everyone is really well.x.


----------



## Anastacia7

Hey Tinkerbell, IVF is a roller coaster ride. You don't know what awaits u at every turn. It's really good that u have a 5 days blast. It was interesting to know that the embryo cells multiple in doubles the first 2-3 days but to reach Day 5, they would have gone on an overdrive and grew to hundreds of cells. So u've got a good little embie there eventhough it's an early one.

I can understand the apprehension. Mine were early blasts too but you might find comfort that both my early blasts have gone to the next steps. My scan last Friday revealed twins. So don't give up hope. Your 5 days early blast is as good as any. As u know, anything can happen with IVF.

How are the rest of the ladies doing?

Kazz and LucyL: You ladies about to start your next steps?

Hope everyone's keeping well.


----------



## Serena80

Monkeyfeet - I am so sorry to hear you lost one of your twins, that's heartbreaking. That's such a tough thing to go through whilst also still pregnant as it must add to your stress/worry. I'm so glad to hear your other baby is doing so well and looking forward to hearing about your next scan. 

Kazza - how's it going love? Are you starting the dreaded down regging soon? Are you taking injections like Key did or on the sniffers again? How are you feeling about it all?

Key - how are you doing? Enjoying having a break from things? So sorry FET didn't work and I understand the disappoint & heartache. Time away from it does definitely help & the stress fades so hopefully come September you'll be ready to start again. Do you still have frozen ones or will you be starting ICSI again? Come September we'll be sharing stinky down regging symptoms again!

Tinker bell - great news about the day 5 embryo. It's gutting there aren't any frozen but it doesn't mean the little one in there won't stick. As the others have said try to stay positive if you can - easier said than done though!

Everyone else - hope you're all well!

AFM - no exciting news, off to Somerset next week for some sunshine hopefully with my husband and some friends, then off to Edinburgh in August and then before I know it I'll be dragging myself up to Guys again!


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Hi all, how are you all?

Well I'm now 5dp5dt and feel nothing :( I don't feel pregnant one bit, infact yesterday I was really starting to think AF was going show herself early as I had cramps on & off.

Hope everyone is ok, hope you have a lovely time in Somerset Serena.


----------



## key24

Hi tinkerbell - don't panic yet, i've seen lots of posts from people who thought AF was coming and were pregnant. I know the 2WW is terrible but you won't know anything for sure until OTD - just hang in there!

Serena - great to hear from you. I've got my follow up on 31st July and then we want to hold off until Sept, so perhaps we'll be going through this lovely journey together again then. Like you i'm just enjoying my time off and trying not to obsess about babies :)

Kazza - have you started treatment again now? How you doing hun?

Anastacia - fantastic news on the twins, so happy for you Congrats :happydance:

Jhoney & monkeyfeet - how are you both doing? Hope pregnancy is treating you well

k xx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Tested this morning, 2 days early and it was negative :cry: not very shocked but so gutted


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies, 

Tinkerbell sorry for bfn it is gut wrenching!! Big hugs your way! 
Will you take a break or throw yourself into another cycle? 

Key how are you, enjoying your well deserved break! 

Serena, lovely to here from you, glad your still around! 

Anastacia congratulations for twins!!! So pleased!! 

Monkey feet, j honey how are you both? Xxx 

AFM cd1 was Saturday so just on the pill now waiting for guys to call me back about Meds, nurse Debbie said it would be synarell that I would d reg with but that could change


----------



## kazzab25

Just had a call from guys, starting Meds 10th August will be bureselin sniffers 4 times per day 

Eastrogen tablets which make you feel sick then once lining thick transfer. The embryo is 6bb not sure what that means!!!


----------



## key24

Tinkerbell - so sorry for the bfn. I know how gutting a negative is and the next few days will be the rawest, but then it does start to get easier honestly. It obviously wasn't meant to be this time, but that doesn't mean it will never happen :hugs:

Kazza - glad you've got the start date for sniffers, bet you can't wait to start those again :) I was lucky didn't feel too sick from the oeastrogen tablets, so hopefully you won't either. I am praying (not litterally but thinking it might be worth starting!!) for you that this is your time

k xx


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Hi all,

Thanks all for Kind words and great to hear from you Serena. Sounds like you are really enjoying the summer break.

Tinkerbell, it's not over yet, 2 days early is 2 days early and some people's results change on otd. Chin up.

Kazza, fab news you have a start date again now. I'm
Key in hoping next time will be your time.xxx

Congrats on your twins Anastacia! Great news! How are you feeling?

Jhoney, how's you?

I'm away in Scotland on a two week break. Blissful! Hope all are enjoying the sunshine.xx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

OTD today and still BFN, I didn't expect it to change though.
Have a follow up booked for 20th August, wasn't impressed with how the nurse was on the phone. I know it's just a job to them but this is someone's dream, they could at least be a bit friendlier and sense peoples tone of voice.
Unfortunately they'll be no 2 nd cycle for us yet, it would take us at least a year to save for it and whos to say we wont get all slow growing embryos again so I don't know what our next step is but we'll continue to try naturally for now.


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Tinkerbell I'm so sorry. Thinking of you and your oh.xxx


----------



## kazzab25

Oh tinkerbell, I'm so sorry chin up and hopefully you'll get a natural bfp!!


----------



## key24

Really sorry to hear that you don't get another go funded Tinkberbell. I count myself really lucky that our PCT pays for two cycles (plus any frozen) as otherwise we'd be in the same situtation of not being able to afford to go again. I think you've got the right attitude, keep trying and it could well happen naturally

Hope everyone else is good and enjoying the sunshine!

Kazza - have you started the sniffers now?

k x


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya, 

No I'm on the pill now, I start sniffers on the 10th aug I think, if this fails then we too are not sure we will do!!! life's so unfair!


----------



## lucylou7

Hi All 

We've just got back from our holidays, had to call up the clinic whilst we were away as AF arrived last sunday and we got back early hours this sunday morning (2am) and had to go to the clinic to have our bloods re done as there is some thing new now and even though we have had them done had to re do them had to be there at 9am so still very sleepy! 

Anastacia - Congratulations on the twins bet you are so chuffed!! we have been told we have to go an collect our meds on 10th August and im presuming we will start on CD21 as we are on long protocol does any one know if thats correct? 

Jhoney & monkeyfeet - How are you both feeling ? 

Tinkerbell - Sorry for your BFN ((( HUGS))) I cant imagine how you must feel hun xx

Kazza - not long now hun... we will both be counting down until the 10th August then! 

Hope every one else is ok 

Lucy xx


----------



## key24

Hope everyone is having a great time watching all the Olympics.

We were at Guys yesterday for our follow-up appt and I think I feel a little bit better about going into the new cycle. They want to try and get a few more mature eggs this time (we only had 6 usable (out of 12) but 5 fertilised) so they are going to keep me stimming for a couple of days longer and up my dose a little bit on the trigger shot. They dont really know why it didnt work as from a small number of eggs we obviously had 3 x 5 day eggs to use which is pretty good. 

He says problem was either egg quality (not lots we can do about that really and I do have a fairly low AMH) or uterus / implantation problems. The good news is that I have agreed to go on a clinical trial (to qualify you need to have 2 failed cycles and be starting a new cycle) where 50% people are given normal IVF treatment and 50% have hysteroscopy before start treatment (which is basically a review of uterus to check for any abnormalities which can then be removed). I am in the hysteroscopy group which Im really pleased about so at least if there is anything preventing implantation then I will know about it. A couple of other threads have talked about this and reckon its why theyve had success after a couple of failures so Im really hopeful!! 

So we are still having a break for another month or so and am going to call Day1 so end Aug / beginning September cycle and go from there. I think the break is helping lift my spirits and come Sept Ill be ready to get my bfp :happydance:

I hope all is well with everyone else:-

Monkeyfeet / jhoney and anastacia  how are you lovely pregnant ladies getting on?

Kazza & Lucy  not long til you start the sniffers, everything crossed for you both.

Serena  looks like you and I will be hitting the drugs about the same time again :thumbup:

K xx


----------



## key24

Sorry Tinkerbell didn't give you a shout out! Really hope that you are starting to come to terms with the bfn & not giving up hope for a natural bfp - you see it happen all the time. Take care hun x


----------



## lucylou7

Key - Roll on end of August for you then, like you say at least you will know if there is any thing preventing implementation 

Nothing really new from me, we are waiting for next friday so we can get our meds, cant wait now...

Lucy xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya ladies,hope ou are all well!! 

Lucylou hope ou had a nice holiday and nt long now till you start meds, I start mine Thursday! 

Key that's great about your follow up at least you will be able to check that everything else is as it should be! I called guys to see if we would qualify for that as we didn't go for a follow up. Mr eltoukey called me back and said that because this cycle is frozen we wouldn't qualify but if we are not successful this time he will do the procedure for free with our next self funded fresh cycle! 

On a happier note my partner and I have decided if the fet is not successful the day we get our bfn we will book our wedding! If its positive then we will put the wedding on the back burner so either way we will get something positive to look forward too! 

Any news anyone?


----------



## key24

Kazza sounds like you've got a great plan, and have a really good attitude going into this cycle. Yes they can only do the hysteroscopy on a fresh cycle but glad to hear they will give it to you if needs be next time - although hopefully you won't need it :)

AFM - af finally arrived today, 41 days since failed cycle bleeding. I've got to go for FSH test tomorrow then just enjoying another month of being drug free before day1 probably mid Sept now, since AF up the creek. Off surfing next week to celebrate our 3rd wedding anniversary which on the bright side wouldn't have been able to do if FET had worked (although know what i would have prefered!)

k x


----------



## kazzab25

Aww have a lovely time!! And enjoy the break! Do you know how developed your frozen embies were? Did they tell you much about them after the thaw?

I had a letter from guys today to say I hae to pay £1000 for fet! Livid as this is meant to be funded by NHS! Getting straight on to them tomorrow!!


----------



## lucylou7

Hi All 

Key Sory it was a BFN fo you hun ((( HUGS ))) Enjoy yor surfing though x

Kazza - Why are you having to pay? hope you get it sorted hun.

AFM - I'm on 0.25ml of buserelin for 2 weeks then I add 225ml of gonadotrophin for possibly 5 days I find out at my scan on 24th if any longer... Im not getting the hang of these injections, im tonned from horse riding, so struggeling and ive bruised my tummy :-( hope it gets easier...

Hows every on else?

Lucy x


----------



## key24

Kazza think you definitely need to speak to Guys tomorrow, there's no way you should be paying for fet, it must just be an admin mistake. Let us know how you get on.

Lucy Lou - sorry to hear your struggling with the injections, they do get easier honestly

Kx


----------



## kazzab25

It was an error thankfully!! 

I'm seriously getting the hump with sniffing!!!! Four times a day at 8am, 12 pm 4 pm and 8pm I keep forgetting and all sorts not impressed!!


----------



## key24

Wow that's a lot of sniffing - didn't realise it would be so much with FET. Maybe the down reg injections that i did were a good idea for fet then - it was only once a day. Although i am going back to sniffers when do fresh cycle as don't want to have to do dr injections and then stim injections on top.

Glad they sorted out payment issue
k x


----------



## Anastacia7

Hello all, sorry for going missing for awhile now. Had a really rough first trimester throwing up day and night and looks like it's carrying on to the 2nd trimester. I've been off work for a month now. Just not capable of doing much lately.

Thanks for all the lovely wishes. Babies seem to be doing fine from last week's scan.

Kazz: You sure are sniffing a lot. Hope you don't get too much of the side effects. Keeping all fingers crossed for you.

LucyLou: The injections will be over before you know it. Not long till EC so think ahead and stay positive!

Key: Happy Anniversary. Hope you're getting some good surf. I will miss snowboarding this year as well so there are some positive side to not being preggie...yet O:)

Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## kazzab25

Hi Annastacia! 

Sorry to here you've been really sick but it will be worth it in the end!! Really glad the babies are doing well! 

Key how are you? 

Monkeyfeet how are you doing? 

Serena, where are you? Hope your doing well and enjoying the break! 

Lucylou how's thing going Hun? 

AFM sniffing now reduced to twice a day and started estrogen tablets! Scan is 30th aug! Hope the lining will be thick enough to book transfer then!


----------



## lucylou7

Hey All, 

How is every one? 

Kazza - Things are going good now i have mastered the injections! ha ha 

Anastacia - thank you, hope you feel better very soon hun ((Hugs))

Hope every one else is ok ?

We are back at the clinic on friday for bloods and scan, ive never wanted AF to hurry up as much so we can get moving! ha ha Lucy xx


----------



## Serena80

Hello everyone, I haven't been on here for ages & thought there'd be loads of news but I guess it's quietened down a bit now half the people are pregnant & the other half having a break!

Kazza - for some reason i'd blocked out how totally horrible the sniffers are. The constant forgetting! Egh, not looking forward to doing that again. Is it more times a day than on a fresh cycle? What's the next steps for you?

Key - are you back from surfing now? How exciting. Was it fun? 

Monkeyfeet - how are you getting on lovely? Really hope everything's going well this time x

AFM nothing much to tell. Waiting for AF & then I'll start the BCP & then in another month I'll guess I'll be joining Kazza on the dreaded sniffers. I've poisoned my liver with a week in Edinburgh at the festival so will start taking it easy from now to get my body back to normal. Well normal enough to pump full of fertility drugs x


----------



## kazzab25

Hi serena 

Hope you enjoyed your break!! 

When is AF due? 

You start sniffers four times a day until AF arrives then drop down to 2 a day thereafter. It's not synarell this time and I have had no symptoms at all this time!!!! Then you start HRT!! I have my scan next week to check the thickness of the lining!! 

Looking forward to finding out and really hoping the embie makes it!!! 

Hope everyone else is doing great!!


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Hi all,

Sorry been away so long. Kazza so excited for you having started again and key and Serena should be fairly close behind? Lovely to keep in touch with you all and I will be checking into see how you all Ervin and thinking of you muchly.

All well this end. 16+2 today and found out yesterday we have a boy! All starting to feel real now. Bought a house back in Suffolk so the plan is to be leaving London by christmas. All change!

Hope all else are well.

Much love.xxx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi monkey feet!! 

Wow all go for you!!! Many congratulations a beautiful baby boy!!! Amazing!! How has your pregnancy been? When is your due date?


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Hey hon, 

Thank you - so pleased and feel so lucky. Pregnancy has gotten easier since about two weeks ago, nausea has gone however still discovering the unpleasantries that no one tells you about!! Far less tired and need to pee less now. It's all starting to feel real especially after finding out its a boy now. Due 7th feb. Just so grateful all is still well.

How's things with you? Good news the sniffers not so bad this time round, is it scan next week did you say? So excited for you. Good feelings about this time for you. You really deserve it. Will be keeping everything crossed. Xx


----------



## key24

Monkeyfeet - congrats on the news of a little boy and the move to Norfolk, bet things are very exciting in your household. Glad to hear pregnancy symptoms have got a bit easier

Kazza - you're back at Guys this week aren't you? Hope your lining is thickening up nicely - let us know how you get on

Serena - great to hear from you hun. Like you i've been making the most of not being on drugs and drinking far too much so time to slow before before treatment begins again. So are you going to be starting down reg is Sept or Oct?

AFM - have been making the most of no treatments by travelling up and down the country! But now am just waiting for next Af (probably early Sept) so then will have the hysteroscopy and start down regging on Day 21. If all goes well (and hopefully they don't extend my down regging due to being busy as normal!) i should be looking for ec and et towards end of Oct. Think i am going to start accupunture again once a week, as i do think that helped the quality of my embroyos last time

Hope everyone is doing well and getting settled in for another 2 weeks of sporting fun with paralympics

k x


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya, 

Glad things are underway key!!! That time will fly by and you will be in the 2ww before you no it!! 

I had my appt today! Lining is 7.8 and looking good by all accounts. Egg transfer is booked for next Friday!!! Fingers crossed this little snow baby survives the thaw!


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Woohoo! Fab news kazza, very exciting. Will be thinking of you! Xx

Key great to hear youve been making mOst of downtime, sounds fab! Hoping AF arrives on time and you can get back on your journey.xx


----------



## key24

Kazza - am so excited about Friday for you, I am sure the embroyo will survive, I think Guys only freeze strong ones. Good luck & let us know how you get on

Kx


----------



## kazzab25

Thank you!! Fingers crossed I'll update on Friday! 

How is everyone xxx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Hello everyone, haven't stopped by here in quite a while.
How is everyone doing? Kazza is it transfer tomorrow? How are you feeling?

We had our follow up a couple of weeks ago and went quite well, they were very pleased with how our cycle went apart from obviously the negative result. I got a great number of eggs and very good quality, our embryos were also good quality until day 3 when their growth just started slowing down and the Dr we spoke to said it could just be that they don't like the conditions they are in after day 3 so in future cycle they will deffinelty be putting embryos back on day 3 rather than day 5 and he said he feels very confident that it will work as everything else went so well and all was looking great until day 3.
As hubby's count was 61million and 28 million post was in egg collection day which is considered normal they are happy for us to give IUI a few try's although we have to beware its possible on the day of IUI that we could get lucky and hubby give a good sample again or it could be bad news and be a poor sample again because he has had one of each.

So we'll try a couple of IUIs, with the first on my cycle starting late October/early November and we'll try to save the money for IVF aswell which we probably won't have it all saved until about a years time, so hopefully it won't be needed.


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Good luck today Kazza. Thinking of you.xx

Hope all else are well and enjoy the sunny weekend ahead!x


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks Monkeyfeet! 

Tinkerbell, lovely to here from you! Really glad you havea plan going forward and the follow up went well. Make your you keep us posted!

Quick update from me, my embie survived the thaw, the embie will actually lose cells when it thaws. They said they would like to see it lose no more than 50 % ours lost 25% so that was good news! Then they cultured it over night to see if it regained the cells and it regained back to what it was like before it was frozen! I'm very pleased as it was a hatched blast, I have everything riding on this! Fingers crossed!


----------



## key24

Kazza - that sounds like excellent news from yesterday, am so glad it recoveteevall the cells. I'all be keeping my fingers crossed that the 2ww goes by quickly and you finally get the bfp you deserve :thumbup: when is OTD?

Tinkerbell good to hear you have a chance with IUI as I understand that they are a lot less invasive - really hope it works for you guys and you don't have to go down IVF route again.

Monkeyfeet hope everything going OK with planning for move etc

Serena when are you back at Guys hun?

Afm am just waiting for AF so we can start the ride again...

Hope your all loving the sunshine

Kxx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi key, hope your doing well! Not long now till the journey begins again!!! 

Yes all sounds good, I feel much more positive this to time but I'm not sure that's a good thing just invade it doesn't work!! 

Having a nice long weekend off, had Friday and sat off and back on Tuesday!! 

How is everyone ?


----------



## kazzab25

Incase


----------



## key24

Kazza how you doing on the dreaded 2WW? When is your test date? Everything crossed for you hun

AFM booked in for hystercopy on Weds 19th and then start sniffers on 28th Sept. Here we go again.......


----------



## kazzab25

Awwww glad things are rolling now good luck with that!! 

It's is Tuesday, bfn today 6dp6dt!!!


----------



## key24

You know you shouldn't be testing so early!!!! Don't lose hope yet it is probably way too early to detect hsg levels

k xx


----------



## kazzab25

I hope so!!


----------



## key24

Good luck for tomorrow Kazza. I'm trying to send good vibes, baby dust & anything else that will get the result you deserve. Here's praying for that bfp 

K xx


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

I echo what key says, wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow Kazza. Thinking of you muchly.xxxx

Hope all else are well and key that you get on well on Tuesday.x


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks ladies, 

Bfn for me! Gutted! We are now on a break and I'm booking our wedding at sundridge park manner, for next year. It's dominated our lives for two years and it's time for a break! But that said, I will go to the follow up and also see if they will write back to our gp to be referred back to princess royal for a Lap and dye and ovarian drilling to maximise our chances of a natural conception. They never bothered to do this due to oh sperm count. But sometimes this is normal now! 

Thanks for all your support! I don't no what I would have done without this thread! Bit I will be posting and keeping up to date with you ladies!!! 

Key good luck for tomorrow! Let us know the outcome! 

Monkey feet how are you doing?


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Kazza I am so so sorry. Words cannot express. I wholeheartedly admire you're 'pick yourself up, dust yourself down' approach - stay strong and so pleased you have a wedding to focus on arranging to help you have a real from
This journey. 
Totally agree you should do follow up and see if they can put you through lap & dye, sometimes they seem all too quick to focus on one issue without fully investigating and getting the whole picture.

On the wedding note - how bloody exciting?!? Have you a date in mind? 

Stay strong. Lots of love and hugs.xxx


----------



## key24

Kazza I am so sorry, I really thought this might be your time. I think you are absolutely right to get referrals for lap & dye etc, if DHs sperm has improved then hopefully there is no reason why you cant get pregnant naturally. 

On a much happier note glad to hear you are moving forward with the wedding, youll have an amazing day at Sundridge Park Manor and it will give you something lovely and drug free to focus on for the next few months. You take care and just enjoy some time off now  go wild and have a few drunken nights out :thumbup:!!

K xxx


----------



## key24

Had the hysteroscopy today which wasn't too bad really. You have to take the bum suppositories (sorry if tmi!) the night before and an hour before procedure - so double the fun!!

It's actually quite interesting seeing your uterus and tubes etc on the screen - and it's not too painful just a bit uncomfortable at times. They said everything looked good which i guess is great news, although i was kinda hoping there was going to be a fibroid or something they could remove and would maybe explain two failed goes so far (crazy or not??).

Nothing more to do now, justing waiting to start lovely sniffers on 28th and go from there

Kazza - hope you're doing ok hun and Monkeyfeet thanks for still hanging out with us ltttc girlies

hope everyone else is doing well

k x


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

So glad today went well Key, totally understand your thought process though, sometimes it feels easier if you know there is an actual reason etc.
Hope the bum rockets were not too bad!

Here's hoping the next week flies so that you can get back on your journey when starting sniffers. Wishing you all the luck in the world for this cycle.

Kazza, still thinking of you loads and hoping you and your man ate looking after each other. Looking forward to hearing all about your wedding planning.

Hope all else are ok. Xxx


----------



## kazzab25

Key!!! Excellent news about the hscopy!!! Reassuring!! But totally get your thought process! Are you not sedated for the procedure? 
Good luck with sniffers! 

Monkey feet! Bum rockets!!!! I LOVE it!!!!!

AFM still but down, oh wants to think more before booking the wedding now, think he is concerned that we could be spending the money on more ivf! I think that too but I really needed something positive to focus on! Thought I was getting a break but, the follow up is 9 th oct and we have an appt at the lister to egg share on the 28th so... Maybe I won't be getting much of a break!


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Egg sharing.. Have I missed a post? That sounds very exciting (albeit can see you would really like a break and wedding to focus on). Tell me more...

Lister is meant to be excellent as well, guys nearly refused us in our last cycle (said they were fully booked) so we very nearly took our cycle with lister but when I told guys that, they magically found room to squeeze us in as paying clients!!


----------



## Anastacia7

Hi ladies, 

Sorry been away for awhile. Good to see the updates from you lovely ladies.

Kazz: Looks like a lot going on on your side. Big hug for you for being so strong and not giving up :hugs: Wedding and egg sharing. Big events/decisions. Whatever you and hubby decides to do next, one will bring hope and the other joy. Keep us posted. Know that we're cheering for you and OH.

Tinkerbell: Starting your IUI soon? Hope you're enjoying your little break before the ball starts rolling again.

Key: Glad hysteroscopy went well today. I know what you mean about hoping they will find something. We humans just want an explanation for the puzzling things in life isn't it? Not long till the 28th now. Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you.

Monkeyfeet: Congrates on baby boy! Good to hear that the nausea is now gone and with a new house to decorate, you must be busy preparing for the big move. My LO might be born around the same time as yours. EDD 22 Feb but we're expecting them to be a few weeks early as twins usually arrive much earlier.

Afm, I'm finally getting some relief from nausea. Started going back to work again today...been absent from work for over 2 months. Was diagnosed with hyperemesis (severe morning sickness). Fingers crossed, there won't be a relapse. We have a scan early Oct to find out the gender. Hopefully all will be well.


----------



## key24

Anastacia - great to hear from you, but sorry you've suffered so much with morning sickness, it sounds like it has been an awful few months. Can't wait to here the twin sexes, maybe one of each??

Kazza - understand what you mean about wanting to have a break and having the wedding to look forward to. But also know where DH is coming from - you've started this journey and you only want it to end with bfp - it's a tough one, but you've just got to do what's right for you guys!! And egg sharing at Lister - that sounds exciting, is this a new thing you've just looked into??

No you don't get sedated for hysteroscopy - it really isn't too bad just really uncomfortable at a few points

k xx


----------



## kazzab25

Anastacia, lovely to hear from you! Sorry to hear how you have suffered but it will be worth it in the end!!! Let us no the sex!! Very exciting!!!! 

Key, yes just decided last week lister are seeing us on the 25th oct and follow up is the 9th. So trying to hold out until then before booking it. Hoping the venue don't call and say someone else is interested I. That date as we've not formally secured the date with the deposit. 

Monkeyfeet how are you doing? 

Wonder how serena is doing!


----------



## key24

I hope you're all well. I've started the sniffers today - so the rollercoaster ride will begin again. Hopefully i won't get the headaches i had last time.

I am going to take some time out of the forum this time whilst i'm doing the treatment, so i will pop back on here in a month or so with hopefully a bfp!

In the meantime i hope you all keep well and happy :)

k xx


----------



## kazzab25

Good luck key!!!!!!


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Yes, good luck key. Thinking of you.xx


----------



## Serena80

Oh Kazza that is such bad news, I'm so disappointed for you. I can completely sympathise with feeling gutted & needing a break but I'm sure when you're ready it'll be third time lucky! And wedding planning is such a good distraction! One of my best friends got married in Sundridge Park Manor & it was the best wedding. I was a bridesmaid actually so I was very giddy on the day. It was a year ago on the 22nd I think if that was a sat, and it was gorgeous sunshine. When are you planning on tying the knot? 
Please don't be too down heartened about this whole process, it sucks & is completely unfair & sh&t at times but it'll work & all be worth it in the end x
And you're the positive one on this forum so you can't stop now!

Key- best of luck for this round. I've def found it helps to have a break from reading the forum everyday. It was so massively helpful during the first round & I'm so glad I had you guys to go through this with, but at this stage it can almost cause more stress & I hate having to tell you guys when it doesn't work & I hate hearing when it hasn't worked for anyone too as it makes me really sad. But hopefully in 6 months or a year we'll all be on here with much better news x enjoy your break & I'll look forward to hearing from you when you're ready x

Monkeyfeet - how is it going hon? Are you big now? And how are you feeling? X

Afm - nothing exciting really, taking the sniffers & tablets for FET & have a scan on Tues to see if lining is thick (blegh). And go from there I guess x

Much love to you all x


----------



## Anastacia7

Hey Key, I might a bit late but all the best :hugs: Taking a break from the forum can be helpful but know that we are thinking of you. Hope it's a BFP in a month's time!

Serena: Hello, how did it go with your scan. Ready to move to the next stage?

Kazz & Monkeyfeet: Hope you ladies are keeping well and warm as the weather has turned a few notches down.

Afm: Feeling tonnes better although there are still bad days. Taking a break over the weekend to Peak District to do some walking. Hope the leaves have changed colours and the weather behaves.

Wondering how the other ladies; JHoney, Tinkerbell, etc are doing.


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Great to hear from you Serena! Hope tomorrow's scan goes well.

All ok this end thanks. Keep us posted. Think of you all lots.xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies, 

How are you all doing? 

Serena an new your end Hun, or everything crossed for this fet!

Hope keys doing well too!

Afm I had my follow up who said our chances of ivf working are still high despite having two fresh and one frozen failures. They want to put us on the short protocol, not sure what that entails ! So we were thinkimg of egg sharing and lister want to see us despite the failures so that appt is on the 31st oct so we will see what they say! If we can egg share then we will do that as its a fracturing of the cost! We have also booked our wedding as I was planning to take a break but OH wants to squeeze anther one in too! 

Oh and offered us the free hscopy too but we need to decide on egg sharing first!

My amh levels came bak normal this time too at 18 las time they were very high at 45 but seems like a big drop by they said these were normal levels!


----------



## Anastacia7

Hey Kazz, firstly congrates on the upcoming wedding. That's certainly something to lift up the spirits in the coming weeks/months. When and where is the big day? It'll be double happiness when BFP comes around :) I vaguely remember reading about short protocol before starting my ivf. It's suppose to be less drug intensive isn't it? Keep us posted on how you get along.

Key honey, hope all going well on your end.

Afm, our 20 weeks scan revealed a boy and a girl. Had a scare last week. Was at a friend's place and her boy came down with chicken pox that night. My mum had always told me that I've never contracted chicken pox hence no natural immunisation to it. Chicken pox can cause deformities to unborn babies and my GP seemed quite nervous. Blood test finally revealed that I'm immune afterall and GP concluded that I must have had sub-clinical chicken pox (chicken pox with no symptom) when I was young. That's my adventure last week.


----------



## Serena80

I can't believe it - got BFP this morning (test date)!!!!!

I'm in shock. I also have had period cramps for a week so half feel like I might get AF at any moment but trying not to freak out about that too much. Even if this doesn't work out at least it's good to know it's possible as I haven't really ever felt like it could happen before. 

thought I'd quickly pop on to share this, particularly with Kazza & Key as I think we have all felt quite similarly at times on this forum and its good to know all the sadness & stress can lead to something positive in the end.

Now have to keep my fingers crossed for the next few days x


----------



## key24

SERENA THAT'S FANTASTIC - CONGRATS!!!!:happydance:

I trying to take a break from the forum but still check every now and again and am so happy to hear your good news - that's made my weekend!! I know you must be feeling very weird now, but if at all possible try and enjoy.

I've still got a few weeks to go until testing as still on stimulation injections but let's hope i'm here to join you shortly

love to all

k xxx


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Serena that is amazing news!!! Made my day! So pleased for you. Appeciate this process is so stressful and full of worry but try to relax and enjoy. Xxxx

Much love to all.xxx


----------



## Serena80

Thanks Key & Monkeyfeet, that's really nice of you. 
Key - good luck with the stims & transfer, keeping everything crossed for you x I think a break from the forum helps to not overanalyse & stress out so hope it helps & looking forward to hearing your update soon x

Monkeyfeet - how are you doing? How far along are you now and how are you feeling? 

AFM - Yes, just trying to enjoy it. The cramps have gone which has made me feel a bit less worried about miscarrying, but the morning sickness has already kicked in - think it's because I've had to increase the oestrogen pills. Booked in for a scan on the 20th Nov, can't wait x

Kazza, hope you're doing well hon & enjoying all the wedding planning x

Anastacia - congratulations on a boy & girl, glad that the babies are well after the chickenpox scare, that must have been horrible x


----------



## jhoney

Hi ladies

Congratulations serena you must be over the moon:happydance:

Hope that everyone is doing well

Monkeyfeet and anastacia how are the pregnancies going.

Key hope your cycle is going well fingers crossed for another positive result.

Afm I'll be 34 weeks on Friday am as big as a house and am counting down the days till we meet ths little one. So much still to do and very little time left!!!!!

Kazza hope the wedding plans are coming along nicely what an exciting time.X.


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies 

Firstly serena! I am so so so pleased for you!! Remind me was the your frozen cycle? Do keep us updated I am sssssssssssooooooooooooo happy!! It's been a long old road!! 

Anastacia. How are you? Can imagine how you must have for with your scare!!! Glad this are ok now and congratulations on a baby boy and girl! How perfect!! 

Monkeyfeet how are you? How many weeks are you now? 

Thinking of you key xxxxxx 

Afm, Well, we had the at lister to look at egg sharing, I'm going on metformin for two months which I'm happy about as I've heard good things about this as I suffer with acne, weight and excess hair! Not much going for me really! So I'm hoping this will help! Does anyone have any experience with this? Scan of womb all looks good, oh as was 2 million but the motility is now normal and but morph still low. But as long as all my blood comes back normal looks, like we are being accepted for egg sharing ! Wahoo! 

Wedding is booked for 28th march 2014 for something else to think about!


----------



## kazzab25

Sorry ladies only just seen your other posts!! 

Key I have everything crossed for you Hun!Been thinking of you loads !

Serena you have given me such hope! Keep us posted ! 

Monkeyfeet hope your well! 

J honey not long now Hun!!! Exciting times!!!


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Wow, it's been a quite a while since I've been on here :wave:

I have a bit to catch up on I guess, how is everyone? I'll try read back through everything and see what I've missed but what main stuff has been going on during my absense?

I need some time away after our failed ICSI and just wasn't up to really coming on and posting but I'm now CD2 and we're doing IUI this cycle so I'm ready to come back and try and find some positive thinking again and have hope again that there could be some light at the end of this very dark and long tunnel we're stuck in atm.
Had my baseline scan today to check for any cysts and all was good so have started clomid for the IUI and am back next Wednesday for the next scan.

I was actually surprised when I went there today, I thought they'd be there jumping on me to pay for it but it hasn't even been mentioned yet :wacko:


----------



## Serena80

Kazza - that's great news about the egg sharing? So you'll be leaving Guys for Lister to do this? How does it work? Do you share the cost & donate half your collected embryos? What a fantastic thing to be able to do for another couple. Let us know all the details & also what Lister is like compared to Guys. 
Yes, my round was a frozen one. I only had one embryo put back in so have two frozen left to try if this doesn't end up sticking, or for baby no 2 I guess! I think if I have another fresh round of ICSI I'll ask for all embryos to be frozen as I really don't think the fresh transfer is for me as I had so much pain & crazy hormones. I definitely think the frozen transfer is better for me personally & I'm not just biased as I had already discussed this with my husband before I had BFP! 

Jhoney - not long now! Can't believe how quickly this year has gone. Have you picked names & got all the bits (nursery, clothes etc) sorted?

Tinker bell - good luck with the IUI, and maybe you'll even get it for free!

Key - hope the stims are going ok or EC if you're that far along x

Monkeyfeet - hope you're doing ok too x

AFM - nothing much to report. Giant boobs, morning sickness & exhausted but cramps have all gone which I'm hoping is good but weird not to be feeling any twinges. If I wasn't constantly throwing up I'd be more worried than I am. Really looking forward yet half dreading the scan on the 20th & praying (in an atheist way) that everything is ok.


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Oh wow Serena I just been reading back trying to catch up on everything now I have time and noticed you got your BFP :) that's amazing news, congratulations. 
Does it feel like the 20th is a lifetime away? will be thinking of you and can't wait for you to tell us there was a lovely strong heartbeat

Kazza congratulations on booking your wedding, what an exciting time :) hope you enjoy all the planning, I know I did.
That's great that you'll be doing egg sharing, it's something i'd consider myself if I were allowed. Such a nice thing to do i think, be able to help other in a situation we unfortunately know what feels like.

I can't believe you're 34 weeks now Jhoney, that's gone so fast. Enjoy the last few weeks of pregnancy :)


----------



## jhoney

Hi tinkerbell welcome back fingers crossed the iui goes well for you

Serena make sure you get lots of rest I remember how overwhelming the tiredness can get
Can't wait to hear about your scan I was beyond nervous when we went for our 8 week scan but as soon as you see that heart beat it all vanishes.

Afm we have most of the stuff we need the oh is doing the nursery which should be finished by the end of the week.
We've picked Scarlett for a girl and Harrison for a boy but who knows that could all change once it's born

Hope everyone else is doing well and you've all had great weekends.X.


----------



## elsielouise

Hope no one minds a comment as I am no longer LTTTC but I noticed a question about Guys v Lister. After tx at both over several attempts from IUI to IVF all I can say is I wish we had gone to the Lister first.

We used Guys initially as was easier to get to but tbh there was no comparison in terms of information, facilities, support and ultimately the result.

I have no vested interest in this btw but if you are looking at both hospitals then make sure you can visit both if you can first.

Good luck to all undergoing tx. We were lucky on third attempt.


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Hi All,

So much to catch up on!

Kazza, very exciting re the egg sharing, as Serena says, pls keep us posted and I'll be thinking of you. Congrats on the wedding date too! So much to look forward to.

Key, good luck, hope the stims are going well. Xx

Tinkerbell, great news re an iui cycle and even better if free. Here's hoping this is your time.

Jhoney, can't believe you are 34 wks already!! So exciting. Are you still at work or have you finished for mat? So you must be due just before Xmas! Perfect. Wishing you all the best and keep in touch.

Anastacia, congrats on the twins! Boy /girl too!!sorry to hear about your pox scare but glad all good. How many weeks are you now?

Serena, still so so chuffed for you. Sad you're feeling so poorly but like you, I took I
Immense comfort from that. Here's hoping the next 2 wks fly by for you - it's amazing to see beans heartbeat first time! Will be thinking if you as remember how anxious I was.xx

Afm - all ok with baby, now 26+3. Developed spd thought which is very uncomfortable but Hoping to be referred for physio tomorrow. With that and the fibroids and the vad start it's really not been an easy pregnancy but we are just so so grateful to be here. 7 more weeks at work and just exchanged on our new house in Suffolk, getting keys in two weeks!! Lots to look forward to. 

Much live to all, really nice to hear from everyone. Xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi Ladies 

Tinkerbell, really good to hear from you good luck with IUI. 

Monkeyfeet, not long for you now! Whats SPD? Congrats on the new house!!! having a baby and moving house!!!! Brave woman!! 

J-Honey, not long!!! really glad your almost ready to go!!! 

Serena, sorry to hear you are not feeling well, but I would certainly take comfort from that too! I hear FET have a good sucess rate these days because there are less drugs in your system. 

Key, really hoping your doing well xxx 

Lister V Guys well ... 

I really loved the staff at guys and I felt i was treated well but having gone to the Lister, they are in my opinion better so far, aside from having a better sucess rate, they are much more thorough, they answer the phone when you call, and the continually email you regularly! So from a comunication perspective they are much better. We went to the clinic last wednesday and all our blood results are back already, bar cystic fibrosis and chromosomes, which i was told in advance could take 3-6 weeks. We had a 3 hour appt all free, bloods free, scan free and councelling for egg sharing all free, all we have to pay for is our HFEA licence and ICSI at £750. I will then give away half my eggs to anothr lady in need, any child born has the right to contact me when they are 18 but there is no legal obligation for me to respond or meet them, - i would though. 

Lastly, Guys offered us the free research thing for hscopy and even though im not having treatment there they will still let me have it and follow up the ivf at lister, which is very nice of them!

I really hope that going forward this will work im trying to keep up the PMA and i certainly found some more once we went to the lister but i am worried that this will never happen for us! :(


----------



## jhoney

Hi ladies 

We are really excited am due to have a c section around the 12th of dec so bubby will be with us for Xmas hubby just asked what I wanted for Xmas to be honest I don't care at all i'm thinking we already got the ultimate gift!!!!
I have 3 more weeks left at work I decided I wanted more time off after bubby is born than before less time to sit around and let my imagination run wild, after what we go through don't think you believe it to be real until we have those little bundles at the end.

Monkeyfeet glad to hear baby is doing well sorry your having a tough time of it, hope things get better soon.

Kazza you will do it, i've just had a patient who is 46 and had 3 failed attempts She wanted to give up but her husband pushed her to give it one last shot, and they just had a gorgeous baby girl in October, I know it's easy for me to say but don't gve up hope, I work just near the lister and have several patients who have had successful treatment there and have heard nothing but fantastic things about the hospital I know they have one of the best success rates. I will be keeping everything crossed and praying that soon we hear good news from you.

Hope everyone as had a great weekend.X.


----------



## Serena80

Tinkerbell  Thank you so much. Yes the 20th is definitely another lifetime away! Time seems to be going backwards at the moment! How are you?

Jhoney  not long now until xmas baby! I know it probably doesnt feel this way for you but it seems to have flown by for us on the forum. I cant even believe its been about a year since we started this forum. Good luck in your last few weeks x

Elsielouise  thats really interesting about Lister vs Guys. I have definitely found the worst part of Guys is their communication. They are atrocious at times. They have always been nice when Ive been there but via the phone they are terrible, and just generally I dont always feel that there is anyone there to talk to about any concerns. Its good to know Lister is a lot better at this as I definitely think its needed as IVF is so tough anyway.

Monkeyfeet  I had no idea what SPD was either but have just googled it, and I think it is what my sister-in-law had in her second pregnancy. She was in so much pain, I feel really sorry for you. I cant believe youre 28 weeks now (is that right?). that seems a life-time away. So only a few more weeks left of work. What are your plans for the last 10 weeks  taking it easy or tearing around getting the new house ready for baby?

Kazza  That is so interesting about the egg sharing. What a marvellous thing to be able to do. Hopefully at Lister they will give you much more support and find a treatment that suits polycystic ovaries more (I remember someone mentioning that Guys wasnt very good for this when we first started the forum), so you might even end up with as many embryos from the sharing as you did at Guys! When do you start treatment? I know exactly what you mean about PMA  I was definitely convinced it would never work for me, and now it has I feel like even if this pregnancy isnt successful I would want to try more treatment as I now have more hope. Nurse Alice (who is my favourite nurse at Guys) said its just a case of timing and finding the right embryo for each person. I think thats a good way to look at it. I am completely sure it will work for you, youre just waiting for the right embryo. Its tough though. IVF is definitely such a tough thing to go through, I really dont think others can understand. 

Key  thinking of you, hoping everything is going well.

AFM  Things are ok, but really sick. I feel dreadful all day and am sick 2 or 3 times a day most days. And I know its a bad thing to say but I feel quite down about it and am currently not enjoying being pregnant at all. The first week was nice and exciting but since then I have only been at work 3 days as Ive been so ill. One of the days I was at work I started bleeding. I didnt panic too much but I did think it was a miscarriage. I rang the ACU and they said to rest & come in for blood tests the next morning. The bleeding went off after a few hours and went to spotting, but I had really bad backache and cramps. Had the blood tests the next day (the nurse said oh dear, are you prepared for the results?!!! what was I supposed to say to that?!) and they didnt bother ringing us back! My husband was going crazy about it, kept ringing them and they promised theyd ring by 5. 5 came and went and at about 5.30 my husband left a really angry message on their answerphone saying it was disgusting to not be in contact with us when we are potentially having a miscarriage. At 6.30 they called and said the blood tests were fine. They said to see how I was for a week but I asked if I could come for more blood tests the day after, for peace of mind more than anything. When we went back for blood tests I still had cramps and backache so I asked if I could speak to a dr as I was worried maybe it might be a UTI or maybe the pessaries causing some kind of infection. The amazing oncall doctor was so lovely and calm, and just said it all seemed normal but that hed do a scan to see what we could see. And we could see a tiny blob with a heartbeat! It was amazing. really put my mind at rest (for now). he said lots of people have bleeding and not to worry. I had a tiny bit of spotting 2 days ago but nothing else since. Im hoping everything will be ok on Tuesday for the next scan. Cant believe how stressful this all is and Im only 7 weeks!


----------



## Tinkerbell3

My IUI got cancelled today because I over responded, really annoyed because I expressed my concerns with this happening knowing how well I responded to meds during IVF and they brushed me off, and l ended up being right :(

Start again next cycle and hope the different medication approach works better.

I can't remember but have any of you paid for treatment at Guy's? If so, when was you charged? I'm cd16 now and with a cancelled treatment but had plenty of scans and as of yet no one has mentioned paying or given me a bill. Obviously I'm not going to ask but will they just send it at some point?


----------



## kazzab25

J honey how lovely your baby will be hear just in time for Xmas!!! Lovely! 

Serena, sorry your having a hard time at the moment! I really hope the sickness eases off!! 
How amazing that you or to see the heart beat! Really glad that put your mind at rest!! for a while! Cannot believe guys kept you hanging on for all that time!!! they are so bad for that! 

That's the good thing with lister! I've had answers straightaway no problems at all! 

We are jus waiting or final goods to come ack and our drs response too! Then we shoud be off and rolling! It cat come round quick enough! So glad I've to the wedding to focus on too! 

Tinkerbell sorry your cycle got cncelled, I feel like everything ive told the drs to do They only want to do after its failed for me! I don't no about payment, I've not ad too! If your paying perhaps look at lister! I'm very pro lister right now !!


----------



## key24

Hi ladies -it's been a little while since i've posted. Bad news i'm afriad my OTD was today, but i started bleeding yesterday (and did a cheeky test 7pd5dt which was BFN) so didn't have much hope and it was negative. I really don't understand as we had 2 good looking 5day blasts transferred (and 1 frozen) and all 8 that fertilised were going strong at day3 so that's why we went to blast. 7made it to early blast but only the 3 in total made it to full blast to be used / frozen.

I don't know if it is worth even doing the FET with 1 since we have now transferred 5 good 5 day blasts and none have done anything. I have asked a consultant to call me to see what they think. If we're going to go fresh i want to do asap as i was 35 in May and really feel that time is against me and that it is never going to happen. I am also going to look into Lister (possibly for egg sharing if there's any chance if we can as we really don't have the money to pay, but will have to find it somehow) Sorry i think i'm rambling now - but just can;t beleive it, i really really thought this was the time.

I hope you're all ok - Serena sorry to hear about the terrible sickness i hope the scan went ok yesterday. Tinkerbell really sorry about IUI - i'm sure it must have been devasting after getting hopes up.

Moneyfeet / Jhoney - glad to hear things are progressing so well

Kazza - i'm glad to hear you feel much more positive and think i may be joining you at Lister one way or another, i think we need to change something as they effectively haven't found any problems with me so why in God's name is it not working!!

take care

xx


----------



## vesper21

Hi ladies, 

It's been sooo long since I posted on here, and there seems to be lots of updates.

Firstly congrats to those with bfps, I'm so pleased your pg are progressing well. 

(((hugs))) for the bfns, particularly key and kazza. It's such a long hard road. But I'm pleased to read that you're considering lister. I think someone mentioned that an earlier poster recommended the lister, that was me. I wish I'd gone there from the beginning. I know it's expensive but it will be money well spent when you get that bfp. Unfortunately guys don't tailor their protocols enough for individuals. 

Key, i believe lister's egg share programme has a cut off age of 35 so you may well get in there if you move quickly. It's amazing how many patients lister ends up with from guys! 

Quick update on me: currently 18wks with twins, but had a couple of scares along the way so I'm on modified bed rest.


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Hi all,

Key I am so so sorry to hear your news. So sad. Thinking if you muchly and I hope you get some answers from the consultant. Lister sounds like a good next step for egg sharing and like you day will help with cost too. I do nearly went to lister second time round as guys were being obstructive about getting me on to next cycle quickly.

Tinkerbell, so sad for you too having iui cancelled. Hope they adjust meds appropriately this time round. We paid for our second round at guys and received an invoice but they never chased us as such. We also had to pay for frozen storage which we did not do in timely manner at all but just when we were ready. Wouldn't mention anything if you've not recd invoice though.

Serena, what a rollercoaster for you. I can imagine how worried you have been. So so pleased baby is all good though and hoping you got even more reassurance at your scan yesterday. Keep us updated and here's hoping its smooth from here on in for you.

Kazza, glad to hear things seems to be moving pretty quickly for you. Such an interesting process and I'm really hoping this is your time. Keeping everything crossed and all my thoughts with you.

Vesper good to hear from you and great news you're 18 wks! Hope you're feeling well.

Jhoney.. Due date looms. Hope you are comfortable and well and have everything prepped for your pre Xmas arrival! I'll be looking out for the arrival news!

Afm, all ok considering. 

Much love to all.xxxx


----------



## key24

Vesper lovely to hear from you and i am so happy that you are pregnant with twins - i hope the next 20 wks fly by and you're little ones arrive all safely and soundly. I really am over the moon for you

Thanks Monkeyfeet for your thoughts 

I called Guys on Weds and asked if a consultant could give me a quick call but still haven't heard anything back! Fortunately i have a direct dial to consultant who did hysteroscopy so i'm going to try and speak to him today

Kazza - hope it's going well at Lister

Serena - hope the scan went ok earlier this week

Hope everyone else is good and fighting on...

k xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies! 

Key I'm sorry sorry to hear your news! It's heart breaking! Fingers crossed for egg sharing! Lister have been good for me so far! Hoping oh bloods back tomorrow so matching can begin! Keep that chin up, we will get there! 

Vesper congrats on twins!nwas that via lister too? Guys offered me short protocol this time but dr thum at lister didn't want to he said Long protocol gets better results. He showed us stats comparing the two protocols! Key if you go lister ask for dr thum as he is the head of egg sharing and was great! 

Serena how you feeling Hun? 

Monkeyfeet how are you doing?

J honey not long nw! It's creeping up on you now! 

Tinkerbell how's things? Any news?


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Hi all, havent been on in a while as been without internet :(

Key, sorry to hear your news, hugs your way.

I had a letter from Guys a couple of days after I was told the cycle was cancelled with a bill for the full treatment, I was not in the mood for that but all sorted now and just £250 to pay which I still feel like may have been avoided if I were listened to.

I have thought about changes clinics but part of me doesn't want to go into the unknown. I feel like I know Guy's, apart from the problems with them not listening until it's too late (I had similar issues during ivf cycle) I feel like the treamtment has otherwise been fine.

It does make me wonder if there is something not quite right with their labs, as after day 3 the embryos just don't seem to continue to grow perfectly from what I noticed from my IVF cycle and what some of you are saying.


----------



## vesper21

Kazza, no I live in NYC now but my first pg was conceived at the lister, which I lost at 23wks (see sig). My last 2 pg were conceived here in nyc. 

I was also under dr thum and I loved him. He was so sure abt the protocol I should be on and he told me that the difficulty out of 10 to get me pg was just 3. This gave me so much confidence. Honestly, you can't go wrong with the lister. There's a fantastic board on fertilityfriend.co.uk dedicated on the lister. 

Tinkerbell, I get the unknown thing but sometimes change is good. May be dip a toe and see how it goes? Lab is so so so important during an ivf cycle and unfortunately guys lab is not superior unless you have super embies. Just to give you an idea - at the lister I yielded just 6 eggs, 5 embryos. Lister insisted on taking these to day 5 because their their 5 day blast programme is excellent. At time of transfer I had just 2 embies left and they transferred one, which I got pg from. 

There are so many things to consider when selecting next steps and you have to do the right thing for you and what makes you feel comfortable. Guys has its plus points and clearly they manage to get many many women pg. I, of course, am partial to lister because of my experience there vs. guys. I also know many other people who've had continued success at lister. Best thing to do is lots of research and check out clinic stats on the hfea website.


----------



## key24

I know you really rate Lister Vesper and have heard other good things, so if we are going to be opaying for treatment next time i'll definately consider it.

Tinkerbell - glad you don't have too much too pay this time, but still frustating after you pointed out your concerns.

Kazza - have you discussed with Lister any of the reasons for no success to date? One of my big concerns is that i don't want to keep doing the same things, which gives me good blasts but then nothing happens. I am hoping i can have some further investigations, maybe into immune issues etc. Have you discussed this with Guys or lister?

Hope everyone else is ok - Serena hope the scan went well and sickness has improved

k xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya, 

Just a quickie! 

Key, lister were very quick to discuss options, we didn't go into much detail as they think there s a chance it could still work so we will do one ound of egg sharing to if still nothing we can look into immune issues and there are ther chromosome tests they can do to see f theres anything degenerate about the chromosomes in the embies, it costs about 1500 for these tests. That's the extent of my knowledge but lister brought this all up at our initial consultation! Let me no what you decide!


----------



## Briss

Ladies, I hope you do not mind me joining. I have not started IVF yet but it looks like we are running out of options so that's the plan for 2013. My DH has low sperm count but I have high FSH so we may have to fund the treatment ourselves.

Guy's is one of the clinics that we are considering but I have doubts and reading through your posts I can see that Guy's has its issues. From my own research I noticed that Guy's dealing with twice as many patients as any other London clinic so it's very popular but the success rate is not higher than for example for UCH. Would you generally recommend going to Guy's for your first ever IVF?

Kazza, have you considered going to ARGC? I have head that is the best in the UK, particularly for immune issues


----------



## kazzab25

Hi brss whole to the thread! 

I did really like guys, but after going to the lister I think I'm going to prefer it there. My oh has a low count Nd I have pco and our primary care funded 2 cycles. Have you spoken to your local pct? 

I don't thinking have immune issues but if this cycle ails we will look into that!


----------



## jhoney

Hi ladies hope you are all well.

Hi Briss I agree with kazza you really should go to your gp and push to have your case looked at by your local pct my husband and I are the same as kazza low sperm count and pco for me and we were granted 2 rounds on the NHS at guys, I think it's worth a try I know the cut off age for the NHS is 37.
Personally we really liked guys and felt very comfortable there, we felt we had a very personal well cared for experience in an extremly clean clinic. I think it's a real individual thing and you have to go with where you feel will work best for you. We were extremely lucky and am now 38 weeks pregnant after our first round at guys.
I have a couple of patients who have had success at ARGC under Dr Taranissi one of whom was 46yrs old I know they get great results because they really do push the boundries but I also know its one of the most expensive clinics to go to.
One of my patients did comment that she felt like she was in a bit of a cattle market at ARGC lots of women and they never actually got to meet the main man himself dr taranissi but it still worked there for them, I guess it depends how personal you need the treatment to feel!!!!
But have also heard fantastic things about the lister.
Afm all well at this end am now on maternity leave bubby due any day now so it's just a waiting game I guess.

Hope your all managing to stay nice a warm in this horrible Icey weather we're having.X.


----------



## Serena80

Hello, hope everyone is well. Welcome Briss!

key - I'm so sorry to hear that this round didn't work. Did you get to speak to a consultant at Guys about further tests they could run? and are you still funded for the FET of the embryo you have or would you have to pay? If they don't think anything else is wrong will you go ahead with FET? I really hope you're ok and getting the answers you need either from Guys or through Lister.

Kazza - how is it going with the egg sharing? Did your OH get his results back? what's the next stage - looking for a match? when do you think you'll be able to start the cycle? Hope you're good and all the wedding plans are coming along!

Monkeyfeet - how are you getting on? are you still suffering from the pelvic pain? only a few more weeks of work left x

Tinkerbell - So sorry to hear your IUI was cancelled, how frustrating when you knew it was a possibility and they didn't listen. are you starting again soon?

Vesper - Congratulations on your twins, that's amazing news! Sorry to hear you're on bedrest, that must be really difficult. Fingers crossed it all goes well over the next few weeks.

jhoney - enjoy the last few days of pregnancy - after this you're a mum! so excited for you.

Briss - I would tend to agree with what Kazza and Jhoney have said. The best thing would be to push your GP into a referral. if you have been trying for so long and have unexplained infertility then you should be able to qualify for treatment, and Guys is a perfectly good place to begin treatment, even if later you feel you'd like to move on to a private hospital. Guys is very professional, the nurses and staff all seem well trained and informed, and the doctors have always been very positive. The Assisted Conception Unit is very impressive and generally it is hard to fault their facilities. The only factor I would say they fall down on is their communication via phone, but being NHS and heavily used I would say that it is likely due to lack of staffing. But overall I would recommend it, particularly if it is cheaper than other places. But I haven't been to other hospitals so I can't compare. Good luck, let us know what you decide!

afm - 10 weeks today. The sickness has got a lot better but I still have nausea each day - hopefully this should go off in the next 2 weeks. My scan at nearly 8 weeks was fine and I am now not a Guys patient any more - they have discharged me into the wild. feels a bit strange to not be going up there anymore! I have my checking in appt on the 17th and my 12 week scan on Christmas Eve. Hopefully it'll all be fine and i'll be able to relax a bit over Christmas.

Really hope you are all doing well and looking forward to hearing how's it's going for each of you x


----------



## Briss

Ladies, thank you very much for your responses and sharing your opinions about the clinic. 

I went to GP about two years ago and they did the tests: mine came back normal hubby's low count, they referred us to FS at st Marry's (paddington) where I went though every known procedures including lap (they would not refer for IVF without lap) over the course of one year and did not find anything but after taking me through all of this they told me that my FSH has increased since last year so we are no longer illegible for funding. I begged to refer my DH to urologist cos clearly it was sperm issue not mine but FS refused. I am now supposed to try and decrease my FSH and hubby is trying to improve his sperm count (without any professional advice cos his insurance does not cover fertility) but I think we are looking into self funding


----------



## jhoney

Hi Serena so pleased your 8week scan went well and that you are getting over the morning sickness am really looking forward to hearing all about your 12 week scan.

Briss so sorry to hear about your treatment from your gp its such ashame that they wont at least try and ref you and see what the pct say as ultimately it is the pct decision. Bloody Dr's they can be so frustrating!!!!!!


----------



## kazzab25

Briss I would deffo contact your local pct and see what they say!!! 

How is everyone? 

Serena! Glad the scan went well. How's the sickness now?? 

Hi to key, tinkerbell, j honey, monkey feet, ! Hope your all well !


----------



## key24

Gross welcome to the thread! I agree with everyone I think you should find out who your pct is and give them a call. I had to speak to mine a couple of times when paperwork went missing, so definitely worth a shot. I really hope you can get at least 1 cycle covered as it's bad enough having to go through all this without the financial pressure. Good luck :)

Serena great to here morning sickness is improving and not long til 12 week scan when I'm sure you'll be able to relax a bit more and hopefully the pregnancy gets a bit easier.

Honey - can't believe your on maternity leave already or you may even be a mum by now. Come back and let us know that you're all OK

Tinkerbell - any news from your end hun?

Monkeyfeet / vesper - hope your keeping happy and well 

Kazza- how's it going at Lister. When will they see if they can find a match? I'm so excited for you hopefully a fresh start here will bring you the luck you Ned to get that bfp - you deserve it. I'm thinking of booking into meeting re. Egg sharing for the new year, if I don't get accepted at least I thought it would be good chance to visit clinic and have initial chat.

AFM went for follow up meeting on Monday and I am going to get tested for a couple of immune things - just by standard blood test, also we need to decided if we want to do kyro something test to see if either of us has chromosome issues (cost about £250 per person)but doc thought it very unlikely that it is the case. He said he was absolutely amazed it didn't work as really thought that everything looked perfect and he was really disappointed (I thought that makes 3 then!!) Also as on frsh cycles i keep bleeding before OTD maybe I'm not getting enough progesterone so they will probably increase for next cycle. I think we will prob try with the 1 frozen but of course there is no guarantee it will survive defrosting and we might not have anything to transfer which would be tough. New cycle I think I'd like to try elsewhere and prob Lister.

Anyway glad to hear tat everyone's OK and I'm looking forward to holiday me and eh promised ourselves if it failed again - so we're off to Mexico for a week Jan 1st to get the strength to start again in 2913!!

Kxx


----------



## kazzab25

Hey key, 

I deffo think you should give lister a shot, if for nothing else you get the consultation the scans and bloods all free! Check out the eligibility criteria on there website. Lister mentioned that Kypto thingy to us we might try that but I'm sure they said 1500 for that. 
Keep me posted key. My one frosty survived! Perhaps have you immune issues checked first then put it back. 

Key how long after you put your consent firms in for h scopy dud you hear back, I'm going to put mine this week I think. We've had to wait for dans bloods to be sorted which I emailed off yesterday, so I'm not sure how long the matching process takes, I hope to hear tomorrow. 

X


----------



## key24

Thanks Kazza - I forgot you had 1 frozen too that gives me a bit more hope.

We didn't have to wait for hysterocopy I just called up 1st day of cycle and they scheduled me in. I think we filled in consent forms when we went for the consultation so that was all done.

Tried lister today but didn't get through then forgot to call back so will hopefully speak to them tomorrow

K xx


----------



## Serena80

Hello,

Just a quick one as on the train but will write a proper post later -

I have to stop to pills/pessiaries today (12 weeks) just feeling a bit nervous going cold turkey & wondered what it was like for anyone else? I've read some miscarriage horror stories on the Internet (of course) but just wanted to check if any of you felt any different or had any spotting etc?

Hope you're all well,

S x


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Hi all,

Serena, good to hear from you and glad sickness has subsided. I was never physically sick just constantly nauseous up until about 13 wks. Re pessaries, I too stopped at 12wks and was very nervous about doing so but all was fine. Tbh, was very pleased to be over with them! How're you feeling otherwise? I hope well. When is your 12 wk scan? You must be very excited.

Kazza/key hope all is going well with you guys. I read often just rubbish at replying. 

Jhoney, you are due about now I think? Thinking of you and looking forward to hearing news of your arrival.

Tinkerbell/vesper, hope you too are doing ok.

Really sorry if I've missed anyone... I'm useless currently.

Afm, finished work last Friday and moved into our new home in Suffolk. Not quite sunk in yet and still very much in denial! Still struggling with spd but def better now st home and can rest. Looking forward to relaxing Christmas &new years, then starting our nct and preg yoga in January.

Much love to all and apologies again if I've missed anyone and that I don't get on mich.
Xx


----------



## Serena80

Hello and Happy Christmas! Hope you are all having a lovely day with family x

Jhoney - how's it going? Have you had your baby now? Very excited to hear your news x

Key - Mexico sounds great & much needed sun & relaxation. I think it's good you're going to use your frozen embryo. If the doctor thinks you're unlikely to have any chromosome issues then it may just be a case of luck - if you think the odds of each round working are 40-50% it may just be chance as to why it's failed so far and the next round might be the one that works for you. I always bled before OTD during fresh cycles too but didn't during frozen round and the difference was that with the frozen I took estrogen as well as the pessiaries - is this what you will do to? Hope everything goes well & you get your BFP early in 2013 x

Kazza - have you heard back about a match yet? Are you starting treatment soon if there is a viable match at Lister? From everything you've said Lister sounds excellent and their success rates are so good, it'll be interesting to hear all the differences between your new round there & the old one at Guys. You always respond so well to the drugs I bet they are able to tailor the process to you and get a lot more embryos than they ended with at Guys. 

Monkeyfeet - thank you so much for replying to my slightly frantic message the other day. I ended up having cramps & spotting coming off the drugs & thought the worst but the scan yesterday showed baby is fine so I can relax at last! Congratulations on moving house - what a lot to do whilst pregnant and suffering SPD. Sounds tough. Hope things are going to keep getting better now you can rest more at home. I'm going to start preg yoga in Jan too even though I barely look pregnant & just look like I've eaten a big meal, but my friends have said it's good for cramps & ligament pain which I've had quite a lot - also they said it's good for relaxation so I thought it'd be worth a shot. I've been swimming 3 or 4 times a week which has def helped - I wonder if swimming would help SPD or just make it worse? X

Briss - sorry to hear your FS is so unhelpful. If you are going to self-fund then Guys might be a good first option if you want to see how the process works & if it's a bit cheaper than other places (I'm not sure how they compare). Jhoney & Monkeyfeet had success first time at Guys so they definitely get good results for some people. Keep in touch and let us know how it's going x

Tinkerbell - how are you hon? 

Sorry to anyone I've missed - the list is getting long now!

I hope you are all well and have a wonderful Christmas and hopefully next year will be good for us all x


----------



## Briss

Happy Christmas, ladies! 

we are still TTC naturally with my DH cos he needs time to come to turns with the idea of IVF but something tells me 2013 will be the year of IVF for us. I would like to stat with a natural cycle IVF but I am not sure if Guy's do that.


----------



## jhoney

Hi ladies

Monkeyfeet so sorry to hear you have spd I did too I so understand how you feel it got to the point where it hurt even to roll over in bed. It's one of those wonderful things they dong tell you about as a pregnancy symptom. Hope everything else is going well for you.

Serena glad to hear coming off the pesseries has been ok and all is well I know what you mean about it being as though your now going it alone but hopefully those feelings have passed now and your starting to enjoy your pregnancy.

I hope that all you other ladies are doing well and I look forward to hearing some wonderful news of pregnancy in 2013

Afm, I had our gorgeous baby girl on Thursday the 20th of December she was 6 days over due and I was induced as I had developed pre eclampsia.
Everything went really smoothly I laboured very fast 1cm to 10cm in just over the hour so no time for painkillers even though I was adamant I needed an epidural to cope with if all, as it turned out labour was actually fine as long as you keep control of the breathing and pushing her out was not as painful as I first feared it was so amazing you don't really think about pain!!!
Scarlett was born weighing in at a healthy 8lb 2oz's. I had to stay in for one night due to the pre eclampsia but we came home safe and sound for Christmas. We have been truley blessed and we will never take our little miracle for granted or forget what it took to get her here. I hope our news helps you ladies to keep pushing on as it does work and I can't wait for it to work a more deserving bunch of ladies.

Merry Christmas everyone.X.


----------



## Briss

JHoney, congratulations!! very inspiring. Merry Christmas!


----------



## key24

Congratulations Jhoney - so glad to hear your beautiful girl is here safe and sound, and i love the name Scarlett. I can't believe time has gone by so quick - but it really is wonderful to see some happiness coming out of this long journey :happydance:

I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas and is looking forward to an exciting new year (Monkeyfeet, Serena & Vesper - your own bundles of joy), Tinkerbell & Briss countinuing with the journey (whatever that may be) and Kazza & i fourth time lucky!!

AFM - i'm still waiting for AF since failed cycle it's 38 days now, so took a POAS just incase we had an xmas miracle but of course nothing. I was just hoping to get back on track as have booked egg sharing appt at Lister for 30th Jan but looks like i will have to move as they have to do 2 to 5 day bloods a week before this so unlikely to happen as we'll be away for this cycle now. All looks ok for lister only concern is that we would have to have completed treatment before end of May (when i turn 36) so that means timelines are really really tight to get all tests done, find donor and do treatment! At least we get to go and see clinic and can then make a decision - but i think it is more likely we try frozen then pay for fresh cycle at lister.

BUT more importantly we're off on holiday on Tuesday so that's something to look forward to :)

hope you all have a wonderful new year - and here's to 2013 bringing us everything we wish for

k xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi Ladies

J honey - Congratulations I am over the moon for you!!!! Lovely christmas pressie for you!! 

Serena - How are you doing hun?

Monkeyfeet, when are you due? Glad your off work now, relax and enjoy before little one comes along! 

Briss how are you? 

Key - hope you have a wonderful holiday, you deserve a lovely break. If you go to your appt on the 30th they should be able to do that test after if need be. I didnt have that test done as i didnt know when my next cycle would be. 

AFM - WE HAVE BEEN MATCHED! Lister called yesterday so we are just waiting to find out the ladies last period and then they will start to syncronise. I am hoping to hear back today. They are starting us on different meds to guys so i am hoping maybe my body will react better to new meds. Plus ive been on metformin for 3 months now too. 

I have also called guys and left yet another msg about booking the hscopy! Still waiting for a call back. One thing i dont miss about Guys! Lister is much better in terms of commincation! 

I can now say, IM GETTING MARRIED NEXT YEAR!! Woopee!


----------



## key24

Kazza that's fantastic news i'm really excited for you. How long did it take from your first meeting to now? I'll call Lister and ask them if I can still go on the 30th without having amh and fsh tests. You said you are different meds this time, what are they and what does metformin do?

I went to guys for immune tests today and have appt end of Jan with consultant again to review - should be interesting! Holiday was amazing very relaxing and I feel ready to start all over again

Kazza let me know how you get on and re hystercopy I had mine about a week after AF on cycle before treatment if that helps at all

Hope everyone else is doing OK and looking forward to happy, healthy 2013

K xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi key yes ask them if you can do them at the next possible time! Or if guys have renewed those tests ask for copies and take them with you. 

Metformin helps to regulate your natural hormones and cycle. It is also meant to help with egg quality. I'm not sure what the drugs are called yet but I shall let you know, apparently they are more natural than gonal f.

We had our appt on 30th oct , it's about three hours long, I had loads of bloods done, and you wait 3 weeks for those results such as cystic fibrosis and lots of others. Daniel had to het another HIV done and we faffed about getting those on NHS because lister wanted the results split between HIV 1 and 2 very annoying! And that took another 2-3 weeks to sort. 

Then we were matched within a few days! 

Af finally arrived today nsturally! so I now start the pill tomorrow! Fish test at guys in the morning and should get my hscopy date soon! Hope it's a week after af too! 

Was your immune tests all blood work and do u have to pay for that? 

Happy new year all xxxxx


----------



## Serena80

Jhoney - congratulations! Love the name Scarlett. I might have to read Gone With The Wind again now! Great news. Hope the first few weeks are going well & you're not too sleep deprived x

Kazza - wow it's full steam ahead for you! The more natural drugs sound interesting? Are they supposed to be a bit easier on your body or just better for producing eggs? X

Key - glad you had such a relaxing holiday. Have you decided to have another round of FET or are you moving to Lister? X

Monkeyfeet - how are you doing now hon? When is your due date?

AFM - no real news. House is on the market so hoping to move before July. All I really want to do is nap until then though, not talk to estate agents and solicitors!


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Hi all,

Congratulations jhoney! How exciting. Love the name Scarlett, hope you are selling and enjoying your new family. 

Kazza, so very exciting to have been matched and off! Where ate you at now? How are the different drugs doing? Thinking of you. 

Key, glad you had a good break, sounds like just what you needed. Have you had any of your appts as yet to know whether you'll be heading lister or guys this time?

Serena, great to hear from you too. How many weeks are you now? I promise once you hit that 2nd trimester for sure you will recover some energy! Sounds like you too ate doing everything at once with the house on the market! It sounds crazy but I'm so glad we did it and it really was not as stressful as everyone makes out it should have been. Touch wood will be smooth for you too. Are you looking at the same location ? 

Afm, now 37+4 and counting! Very uncomfortable and have started the campaign to get this little one out! Cannot wait to meet him now. 

Love to all and anyone I've missed.xxx


----------



## key24

Monkeyfeet good to hear from you - not long to go at all now, you must be so excited! Make sure you let us know when the little man arrives

Kazza - what's the news at lister, do you know when you will be starting medication? 

AFM - i went to guys for immune testing but waiting to hear back on that and went to Lister on Thurs to do my amh which i think is the main factor to decide if we will be accepted or not (obviously got all the other bloods but think they would be fine). For me it will very tight as i'm 36 at end of May, so when we go on 30th need to understand if timeline is even possible, but i hope it is as the more i think about it, the more i really want to egg share

Hope everyone is good and enjoying making snowmen!

k xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hey ladies nice to hear from you! 

Serena, lots gong on for you! Hope the house sells quickly for you! 

Monkeyfeet! Your almost there! Not long now!! 

Key - when will you get the result from lister and results for immune issues? Good luck and please let me knw how the immune tuff works as I might go down tat route too! 

Afm hscopy booked next Tuesday at guys. Do they give u the result there and then? Still on the pill and baseline scan at lister is 1st feb! 

Xxxxx


----------



## key24

Kazza you will see everything on screen during hycopy and they'll tell you if they spot anything such as fibroid and guess remove there and then if needed. Good luck for Tues it's not bad at all just a little more uncomfortable than the normal scans so you'll be fine. We're all used to the proding by now!!

Got my amh results which are good apparently so we're full steam ahead for consultation meeting on Weds at Lister for sharing. I was concerned about amh but now I know it's fine I'm getting excited. We're meeting Dr Farris is that who you saw?

Hope everyone else good with moving / last few weeks of pregnancy / new baby and those still ttc

K xx


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks key! 

Great news bout amh results! Let me know what lister say! I saw dr thum xxx


----------



## key24

Kazza how'd you get on with hysterocopy today - hope all went well? We're at lister tomorrow and I'm getting quite excited about whole thing.

One question you said it took a few additional weeks to get dh tests (HIV 1&2) what was the delay - could you have got these quicker?

K x


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya, 

Hcosy all normal thank goodness! 

Good luck at lister tomorrow let me know how you get on! You can pay about £100 and let lister do hubbys HIV test or answer did we got he to to arrange it, but the lab sent it through as simply HIV negative, lister make you break it down to confirm type 1 and 2 negative. So we had to go back have another test and et dr to tell the lang to break it down, try didn't so dr wrote lister a letter toconfrim both types checked and negative. 

Egg sharing is exciting I think! The child has the right to contact u when it's 18 and you can wright them a goodwill message! I'm bk Friday hopefully to down reg!!


----------



## key24

Glad to hear everything went ok at Guys.

We had a good 4 hour session at Lister! Consultant was very positive about our chances, much like at Guys. We are waiting til we get the first lot of immune test back from Guys next week but also considering spening £600 on natural killer cells tests for me, just to double check.

They are happy for me to go on the scheme and are going to try and fast track results so that everything can be done before end of May (and dreaded 36 b'day) but they don't seem to think timing is problem. Interesting that slightly diff protocol down reg only 1 week and then menupur instead of gonal-f - fingers crossed that makes a difference for us both 

DH is going to get test done at DR's but we've got a letter with everything we need so hopefully no confusion.

when talking to nurses we may even be ready to go on pill (to sync with receiptent) early March period....

Am now getting excited and have a good feeling about Lister

let me know what happens tomorrow

k xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hey key! Great news bout lister!! I came out with the same feeling and they are so much more efficient than guys! Im sure they said I'll be DR for one week too! So fingers crossed I'll be Stimming next Friday!!! Fingers crossed! 

Keep me posted on your tests as that's our next course of action!! Be good to no how that all works!! 

Will you be doing icsi again? 

Did they show you the comparison on the screen for the sucess rate and the difference between guys and lister? Big difference!! 

It's our turn now key!!!


----------



## key24

So have you started DR today Kazza?
Yes Lister showed me success rates with blast taking into account age etc and it's 60%, so this time odds are in our favour!!

Your comment at the end made me smile - it reminded me of a war cry or something :) BUT you are bang on, we deserve a bit of luck & those two lines on the test

Have a great weekend & I'll let u know how I go with immune results from Guys on Monday 

Hope everyone else good

K xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hey key, no I'm starting on Wednesday then start Stimming on the 15th with 112.5 menopur. You have to mix it up yourself tho! Yes they said bout 60% to mee to! I've been racking my brains what they do so differently to guys! They did say they will check my thyroid again as they like it to be below two as research how's lower thyroid = better implantation! Even if your thyroid is normal they lower it! 

Haha I knw, I've had enough now! Time for 2 lines !! I'd love a little one to hold in my arms whist I walk down the aisle next yr!! 

Good luck for Monday! Ill Be watching or your post!


----------



## Serena80

Wow, congratulations to both of you on your test results. It's great the DR is so much shorter - worst part by far for me with the headaches. How long do they get you to stim at Lister - is it like Guys so they scan to see how the follicles are growing?

I can't believe those stats! I wonder what the main difference is? Maybe better drugs & more skilled embryologist? That's a massive difference in success rates though, I would def go there if paying as it certainly sounds a lot better. 

Kazza - how do they lower the thyroid?

Also how does the egg sharing work - once the eggs are collected are half fertilised by your OHs sperm and the other half are fertilised by the shared couple's sperm? And then both sets of embryos cultivated? Are you told if it is successful for the other couple? It's such an amazing thing to be able to do for a couple - you could completely change their lives x


----------



## kazzab25

Hey serena how are you doing?? How far are you now? 

Yes Stimming is the same process and drugs are slightly different for Stimming! 

Yes you do find out if you want to if the other lady is successful and the child can contact you when they turn 18. If you agree! 

Yes we give half our eggs away and the other aides husbands sperm will fertilise and continue in the normal well! Would love for both to be successful!


----------



## kazzab25

Hey key did you get your results today? Xxx


----------



## key24

Serena - great to hear from you, how are you doing? Hope house sale is going ok

Kazza how exciting you could have egg collection before end of the month! They mentioned you have to mix menopur sounds a bit fiddley but sure it will be fine.

Got immune tests back from Guys and everything completely fine which is good. I'm still debating spending £600 on the natural killer cells test so I can at least rule it in or out. Other than that dh having bloods end of week and we've just got to wait for all results back. I feel really good about the egg sharing - Serena like you say hopefully we'll be able to give someone the baby they're dreaming of, and also get our own bfp (fingers crossed)

K xx


----------



## kazzab25

Key, great news about the results! Let me no what you decide with aural killer cells! I too feel good about egg sharing and the lister, can't wait to start Stimming!! 

Serena how you feeling?

How's everyone else?


----------



## Serena80

Hello!

Kazza  are you stimming now or are you starting this Friday? Good luck with it, Im sure itll be really successful, Lister sounds so good and everybody who goes there seems to fall pregnant so fingers crossed itll be you and Key in a few weeks! I am so excited for you both and cant wait to hear how its going. Its good that they let you know if the other lady is successful. I think Id find it too difficult not knowing. Do you ever get to meet the other couple or know any information about them or is it completely anonymous? If it does work for the other lady I bet they would want to give you the biggest thanks in the world, but maybe the doctors dont allow meetings like that? You and Key should feel so proud to be able to do something like this, I am keeping all 10 of my fingers crossed that it works for you both and the other women. x

Key  Great news on the immune test results  you must be so pleased. Definitely one less thing to worry about! What are the natural killer tests? Is it to see if something inside you kills off the sperm or embryos? £600 is a lot of money but might be worth it for peace of mind. How were your OHs blood tests? Have you got the go ahead to start getting matched? What are you going to do about the frozen embryo at Guys? Maybe keep it as an option for baby no. 2? 

Monkeyfeet  how are you getting on? You must be about to pop!

Im good thanks, feeling lots better and more like myself again. Ive got the 20 week scan tomorrow to find out if everythings developing ok and the gender of the baby. Then a few days off to visit our friends. Weve put an offer on a house so now everything is just mortgages and solicitors. Egh. 

Really hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Hi all,

Kazza and key, how amazing what you will be doing. So excited for you both, as Serena says, there will be two very grateful couples out there as a result of your actions. Amazing. Lister sounds excellent, seriously hoping this is your time now girls.xxx
I too am interested in the immunity and natural killer tests?

Serena, fab news on 20wks, And great you are feeling well. The scan is pretty amazing, so detailed and good to see. How exciting also to find out what you're going to be having. We also did the same. Ate you planning to share or keep to yourselves?
A new house as well! Congrats - again very exciting. We did it all at once too although less complex as we were first time buyers. It really wasn't as stressful as everyone made out, it's just the attitude you take to it I guess. So glad we did it though so that we have our family home ready now. Are you staying in London or heading outwards?

Afm, 40+6 today. No signs if any movement. Me tomorrow where I shall be offered a sweep whichvive not yet decided whether to do or not, however I would really like to avoid induction which will be next Thursday if little man has not out in an appearance by then.
Fingers crossed.

Lots of love to all.xxx


----------



## Serena80

40+6!!!! Wow, so your son is coming out to see you any day now? Are you having him at PRUH? I thought you were due about now, that's so exciting. Lots of people say your first baby is late but I assumed it was down to inaccurate dating by the ultrasound people - I thought it might be different for us as through IVF but clearly not! Best of luck with the labour Monkeyfeet, I'm looking forward to coming onto this forum and reading about your gorgeous little son - hopefully in a few days x I'll be thinking of you x

Thanks for the house advice, it's a relief yo hear it can be quick & easy. Our first move was really stressful but so far this one seems much better. Moving to Sidcup so not really London any more I guess. Hopefully they'll still have me at Pruh x


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Hope you're all well, im in a rush atm so will catch up properly later but have any of you got your notes from Guy's? was it easy enough? I need to get a copy of all my IVF cycle stuff for a consultation I'm having with IVF Hammersmith.
Don't know who to even ask, hopefully my IUI cycle I'm doing at the moment will work and I won't need them.


----------



## key24

Tinkerbell - good to hear from you! Fingers crossed for current IUI. It should be easy enough to get your files (although we haven't actually had them transferred) think there is just a £25 ot £50 admin fee and shouldn't take them long to sort out. I think either you or clinic can request them

Monkeyfeet - can't beleive yuor 41 weeks now! Good luck for the birth and please let us know how you get on when you bring your beautiful son home :happydance:

Serena - now you're at the halfway mark it must all seem really real! Bet you can't wait for the 20 week scan, and to find out what your having. Of course you must pop back on and let us know. Glad you've found a house, now you've just got to get all the boring stuff over before you can move in and enjoy your new family home 

Kazza - how are you hun? You must be either towards end of stimming or even near ec. You might be taking a break from here during treatment, so no worries just know i'm thinking of you and praying this is the lucky one x

AFM - I decided to go for the natural killer test in the end, as thought then i can go into this cycle having had everything possible tested! i go back a week on Monday (25th) to get results, and hopefully they will then have all tests back and hopefully we can be matched :happydance:

lovely to hear from you all

k xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies, 

Serena, hw did the scan go?? Exciting!! 

Monkeyfeet, 40+6 wow! Hope baby comes soon, so excited! 

Tinkerbell, lovely to hear from you, good luck with iui and ivf at hammersmith

Key, what does the natural killer test involve? Did u have it at lister or guys? 

Afm my ladies period was late so I don't start Stims now till Monday :(


----------



## Serena80

Key - that's good about having the natural killer tests, that way you can go in to the egg sharing completely positive that there are no other issues. Good luck for the 25th x will you get matched straightaway afterwards if the results are ok? You could be starting a fresh cycle in March right?! How exciting x

Kazza - let us know how the stimming goes on Monday - I wonder if you'll feel any different taking those different drugs? Is it injections twice a day? X
Are you monitored more regularly at Lister when stimming due to your PCOS? I know it's prob too expensive but I always thought it'd have been good to get scanned every day or every other day as I was worried about over stimming but instead in the first cycle I'd have said I didn't stim enough. 

Tinker bell - good luck with the IUI, here's to hoping it works this time and you won't need the dr notes x

Monkeyfeet - any news? Hope you're ok x

AFM - the scan was good, baby's ok - we're having a girl. All the results were normal & the ultrasound nurse was great as I'd heard that some 20 wk scans can be a bit stressful. 

Hope you all had a nice valentine's day & are enjoying the weekend x


----------



## kazzab25

Oh congratulations serena! That's amazing news! Glad the scan went well. 

I agree, I didnt stim enough the first time! 9 eggs against 16 egg second time! the irst scan is after 4 days Stimming then I'm not sure how frequen thereafter! Stims are once a day, rally hoping I get a better result with these drugs! 

Monkeyfeet, thinking of you loads ! Hope baby's hear soon! 

Hi to key and Tinkerbell!


----------



## Serena80

How did the stimming go today Kazza? Was it very different using these new drugs? X


----------



## key24

Serena great news on team pink :)

Kazza sorry to here stimming was a bit delayed but how'd u get on today?

K xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya, day two today, much easier than yesterday!! so far so good! Back at lister on Friday for a scan, hope they increase he dose! 

Any news anyone ? Key when you bk at lister?


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Hi all,

Kazza, hope the stimming is going ok, you must have had first scan now I think? How is it going?

Serena, massive congrats on team pink! How exciting! Hope you are fully well now an enjoying pregnancy. 2nd trimester supposed to be the best!blood luck with te house too, I hope that's moving along nicely.
Think you asked which Hosp I'm under, we relocated to Suffolk at Xmas so ipswich hospital is where we are.

Key, tinkerbell, hope all well with you girls too.

Afm, we had our beautiful baby boy William Alfie on 17th feb at 2:14am. He was 10lb6!!!! A for that reason came by an emergency c section after a 3 day labour. All is well and although he been a little poorly and in special care, we are going to get released home this Saturday. Cannot wait! I am so totally in love.

I will check in on here as I am really excited
To see you all taking your little ones home in the future and it's been an amazing little group for me for support etc, especially in this first days/weeks of treatment and multiple cycles and I am really grateful.

Much love to all and indeed to anyone I have missed.xxx


----------



## Serena80

Wow Monkeyfeet, massive congratulations! 10lb6! And a 3 day labour! That must have been tough! William is a gorgeous name x
That's great that you can all go home on Sat - was he just in special care after the stress of a 3 day labour? I can't believe they let you go so long before a c-section, you must have been delirious with exhaustion. Poor thing!
Please keep checking in & letting us know how the first few weeks are going, wishing you all the best & so much love & congratulations x

Kazza - great the stimming is going well, and getting better than the first day. Hope the scan tomorrow shows everything developing as it should be - then just another week or so & you'll be at EC! Hope you're ok & not too uncomfortable. When I was on the increased dose I had loads of pains, hope these drugs you're having are better like that x let us know how your scan goes tomorrow - this time next month you might have your BFP!!! x 

Key - how is it going? Good luck for Monday & getting all if your results. As soon as you are matched will you begin down regging or will you have to wait until next AF? X


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Congratulations Monkeyfeet, wow 10lb 6 is a big baby. Sorry to hear William is a little unwell ATM but glad you can go home Saturday.

How's stims going Kazza?

AFM - I'm 6DPIUI tomorrow and this 2ww is dragging so much, this past week honestly couldn't have felt like its gone any slower.
The good news is when we done the iui hubby's count was normal, well great infact do our diagnosis for infertility I guess doesn't stand anymore :wacko:


----------



## key24

Congrats Monkeyfeet so happy for you. William is definitely no small baby, and labour sounds pretty awful you poor thing! So glad to hear he'll be home where he belongs tomorrow though :)

Tinkerbell - great news on dh's sperm and fingers crossed for this iui really hope you get a positive. I know the time drags but as much as possible try and focus on other things ( so much easier said than done!!)

Kazza glad injections are getting better is it more difficult to do this time? Hope scan goes well today let us know how you get on

Afm I'm back @ lister Monday to discuss nk results and hopefully we can then get going. Kazza we had same as you dh had bloods done and even gave them a letter saying how we need results broken down & they still haven't done it correctly so probably have to do whole thing again - I really don't want that to hold us up as time is really of the essence. Come March only 2 months left if being 35 and suitable donor :(

Serena hope your good & busy out buying pink!!

Love to all k xx


----------



## kazzab25

Monkeyfeet, congratulations 10,6!! Wow you did very well to cope with 3 days of labour and a section! Hope William is doing well is home now! I just wanted to say thanks for sticking around and providing suppor for those even after your sucess! I personally appreciate that and I'm sure everyone else does too! 

Serena hope your doing well and as key says buying lots of pink! Same message as above for you too serena x 

Tinkerbell, 2 ww is a mare! What's lots of movies keep your mind busy!! Great news about hubby's count!!! 

Key, good luck tomorrow keep us posted, what times your appt, I'm up there at 11.45 for a scan and bloods! In the end we had to get the dr to phone the lab, confirm HIV one and 2 is neg and get the dr to confirm in a letter. They said when the post the results back they don't have the facility to split them. 

Afm day 7 of Stims, scan on Friday said things looking good nice lining, follies growing so we shall see how things are tomorrow! 

Xxxx


----------



## jhoney

Hi everyone hope everyone is really well.

Serena congratulations another little girl to add to the group really pleased for you. Enjoy buying lots of girly things and the rest of your pregnancy. Any ideas for names?

Monkeyfeet massive congratulations, 10lb6oz wow that is a lot of baby hope William is better now and your both home and doing well and enjoying your beautiful son. It's such a precious time even though it's a bit over whelming with all the visitors.

Key how did you get on with your test results.

Kazza hope the cycle is going well won't be long until ec how are you feeling?

Tinkerbell fingers crossed you get that positive result will keep my fingers crossed and say a prayer for you, hopefully this is your time now..

Hopefully by the end of 2013 we can all be on here talking about our babies and getting lots of advise and support through the sleepless nights.

Afm Scarlett and I are well she Is getting so big and will be 10weeks on Thursday it's been very hectic so have been reading about you all but no time to post, now her bedtime and sleeping at night is sorted now I have time to do these things. I'm really enjoying being a mummy still doesn't feel real however the excess baby weight is def real and something I now need to work on!!!!!!!!

Have a great week everyone.X.


----------



## Serena80

Hello!

Kazza & Key - how were your hospital appts today? Did you get all your results Key? And Kazza how was the scan? Are they changing the dose or is everything growing as they expected? Have they given you a day for EC yet?

Tinkerbell - how's the 2ww going? Have you been tempted to test early? Is you test day this Sunday? Good luck, I'll be thinking of you x

Jhoney - I can't believe Scarlett is 10 weeks already! It sounds like you've got her into a good sleeping pattern early - very impressed! Everyone says the first few weeks are the toughest regarding sleep so it's great you've coped so well. How is your husband coping being back at work? 

Monkeyfeet - how are you doing hon? Is William all better now? Can't wait to hear all your news x

AFM - no real news. Supposed to be in the energy stage with good skin & hair but all I want to do is sleep & my skin is terrible so maybe this stage skipped me! Thinking of the name Rosalie, or some variation of Rose/Rosie. 

Regarding Kazza's lovely message about the forum - I also want to say thanks to everyone for the support over the last year or so. This forum has been so great. And I really agree with jhoney that by the end of the year we will all be moaning about nappies x


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Key, How did the appointment go? do you know when you'll be starting again yet?

Kazza how are things going?, ready for EC yet?

Serena, that's a lovely name. Hope the 'good' stage finds you soon ;)

Tested today at 10dpiui and BFN :cry: I know it's still quite early but I just don't see it changing, I'm feeling gutted and I don't know how I'm going to tell DH although will wait until I test again Friday before I say anything.

Guess I will be going to my appointment on 8th March at Hammersmith and hopefully they'll accept me for the IVF trial, I guess we could be starting that April time if they give us the go ahead.


----------



## Serena80

Don't give up hope for the BFP this round, 10dpiui is very early and I'm sure the majority of pregnant people testing at this point would get a BFN. 

Try to keep positive, which is really hard once you've taken a negative test, but you hear lots of stories about tests changing after a few days so this might be true for you too x

Good luck x


----------



## key24

Tinkerbell - sorry to hear you've got BFN but it could easily just be too early. Fingers crossed for Friday and better news hun - don't lose hope. Worse case you have a back up plan in place which is great and will give you something to focus on - but let's hope you don't need it.

Jhoney - lovely to hear from you, and sounds like you've got this mummy business down to a T already! And let's hope you're right that 2013 is the year all of us on this thread get our bfp.

Serena - hope your energy levels pick up soon, and you start to have a bit more of an enjoyable pregnancy, you've had a tough road of it. Also love the name you're thinking of, i know a lovely girl called Rosie so has to be a good sign :thumbup:

Monkeyfeet - hope William is home and you're all ok. I'm sure you're tiedup with nappies and visitors - but hopefully enjoying it all

Kazza - how are you going with the stimming,any more news yesterday, have you got EC date? Hope you're doing ok on injections

AFM - got my natural killer results yesterday and there is a problem my CD69 NK cells are high at 3.16 (normal is below 1). I couldn't really get an answer as to how high they are (i.e what does the scale go up to) but they definately want to put me on additional drugs to treat this as it could have been what is preventing implantation. So now along with normal drugs i'll start steroids on day 7 of stims and then have a few additional NK related injections during treatment too. If it works i'll try anything!! 

Also they have all my results back now and it looks like everything is fine for egg sharing so i am just waiting to be passed over to the team who find me a match. I'm hoping this all happens quickly and we can get started , maybe in March (fingers crossed). So i'll keep you all posted once i get matched

Lovely to hear from you all (and like Kazza says sticking around for those of us who are taking a little longer for it all to work)- and to see our little babynbump babies making an entrance into the world

k xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies!! This threads come alive!! Love it! 

Serena, the names are lovely and very pretty!! How's the house moving going? 

Tinkerbell, as the girls say, it could be too early! Everything crossed! And if it is bfn then your ivf cycle shouldn't be too far away! 

Key, really glad you have some answers! Looks like that coud be our next route, did you have tat test guys are lister? was it just a blood test? How much was that? 

I was matched within a week once all bloods were back and cleared by nurses! 

J honey, really lovely to hear from you, ten weeks wow! That went quick! Seems you're doing well! 

Monkeyfeet, hope your ok Hun! 

Afm, day 9 of Stims today back tomorrow for another scan! Yesterdays scan showed lots of follies and they have increased my dose from 112.5 to 150 the most I've been on so far. Hope to find out tomorrow a date for ec it could be fri,sat sun or Monday they wasn't sure yesterdsy! Xxxxxxx


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Wow! This forum has moved quickly!

Tinkerbell, try not to worry, 10dp is still v.v. Early hon, hang on in there.xxx

Key, great news the tests have thrown somecresukts which can be treated, very worth having done then. Fingers crossed you now get matched as quickly as Kazza then you are well on your way.x

Serena, I too skipped the energy stage! :-( I guess every preg is different. However you feel, just keep focussed on your little miracle at the end of it all. Rosalie is a beautiful name, I love it. How is the move going? Hope not too stressful.

Jhoney, can't believe it's been 10wks... Sounds like you're settled and a pro! Keep us up to date won't you.xx

AFm, been home since Friday evening now which is great, William is great, cant stop staring at him, we are so totally in love and grateful. Feeding seems to be going well on demand although clueless about whether we should be implementing sleep routine or anything at this stage. Mark heads off back to work Thursday and does not return til late Sunday so that will be interesting! We shall see how I fair! I do have lots of friends and family around though so sure I can call in them if I get stuck.

Recovering from the section seems slow, I would love to be able to do more but hey ho. Hopefully in a few more weeks all will be back to normal.

Anyway, much love to all.
Helen.xx


----------



## key24

Kazza sounds like you've got loads of follicles that's fantastic! I had NK tests at Lister (Guys don't do them). It cost £600 and is just one blood test. How'd you get on with scan today?

Monkeyfeet - glad Williams home, try and take it easy (if possible with a week old baby!!) so you can allow yourself to recover.

hope everyone's having a great week

k xx


----------



## Serena80

Key - you must be so relieved that you had the test done! £600 well spent if it's the difference between it working or not working. and if it's just a case of additional drugs to make it work then that is so good that you decided to have it done. what a shame it isn't part of the standard tests they offer at Guys pre-IVF. Do they tell you what causes the NK cells? Is there anything you can do naturally for the future to reduce the level of them? good luck with the matching, hopefully you'll be matched as quickly as Kazza x

Kazza - that's great that lots of follicles are growing well. Hope the scan today has even more good news. How are you feeling on the drugs? any different to before? x It seems really good that they can offer you EC on any day - that was another concern I sometimes had with Guys, that sometimes you had to have EC when it suited them rather than when it might give you the best results.

Monkeyfeet - it must be so lovely having William home with you. I would be panicking without my DH for a few days, but you sound so calm you must be a natural! I hope it doesn't take you too long to recover from the c-section. hopefully this time next week you'll be feeling a lot more capable. 

Tinkerbell - hope you're ok and not too stressed during the 2WW. Fingers crossed for Friday x

Jhoney - hope you and Scarlett are both well x

AFM - house move has hit a few glitches due to the lady we're buying from, but i'm trying not to overly panic and hopefully we'll still be able to move in the next couple of months. i'm just leaving it all to my husband and instead focusing on the other stuff like reading books that tell you what on earth to do when the baby arrives, and buying little bits like baby baths and breast pumps. glamourous!


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Kazza I am so sorry, totally missed your post. Superb news re your
Progress and follies.. Wry exciting that ex is just around th corner, keep us posted. Xxx


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Terrible spelling on iPhone... Very exciting re ec being around the corner.xxx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies! 

Key, I'm really pleased your getting to the bottom of things! Deffinatly agree £600 well spent!! Have you heard anymore from lister regarding being matched? 

Monkeyfeet, hope your recovering well, do you feel nervous about being on your own when hubby's away? Enjoy some mother and son time!! 

Tinkerbell, hope your doing ok Hun fx for Friday! 

Serena, glad hubby is taking over the stress of the move, hope everything goes through smoothly hear on! Enjoy reading those books, how far one are you now? 

Afm, just triggered egg colllection booked for Saturday morning, you get your own room on a Saturday!! But I have to get up there by 7am which means getting the 6.16 am train from bromleysouth!!! I've been on a higher dose with lister so I'm hoping for more than 16 eggs! 20 would be good, 10 each! But I'm trying hard not to think about it! On the upside, no more bum bullets at lister!!!!! Wahooooooooo!! 

I've been fine on the drugs, same symptoms as gonal f but I'm not weeing very much! feeling really bloated. Had my scan yesterday and lots of big follies growing, I much prefer listers technique, stim for longer, slightly higher dose and don't just book collection based on as soon as you have 5 follies at 18 mm they look at the bigger picture and see if you have lots not too far behind and stim that bit more, I am sure everytme at guys they booked ec too early, because I'm so poly cystic they are sooo frightened of ohss they book in too early. Ths hasn't been the case with lister.


----------



## key24

Kazza that's great news - will have everything crossed for a bumper harvest tomorrow!! It would be fantastic if you and recipient ended up with anything over 5 each

Tinkerbell how did you get on today with testing hun? Really hope it was good news

I chased lister again today and everything has now been confirmed and they are finding a match. If it goes as quick as KAzza may have match by end of next week! AF is due next week so I'm going to start the pill anyway so hopefully we can start this cycle and not have to wait til next month.

Serena glad to hear oh is taking house buying stress you just need to concentrate on you & beautiful little pink bump!!

Monkeyfeet / jhoney hope you're getting some rest & sleep

K xx


----------



## Serena80

Kazza - good luck tomorrow, really hope you get some good follies, as Key said if you ended up with 5 each it'd be amazing, especially if they are good quality cos the drugs they use are better & more natural. But you only need one to work! x
How come no bum bullet?????! Were Guys just pranking us?!!
Can't wait to hear your news tomorrow - and a private room? Very fancy. Maybe they might even have a better selection of biscuits afterwards! X

Key - great news on the matching confirmation -I didn't realise you could start so soon, it's brilliant. Are you going on the BCP or is it a different type of pill? You didn't take the pill at Guys did you? Will they call you as soon as they find a match? X massive best of luck for this cycle x

Tinkerbell - how did you get on hon? X

Hope everyone else is ok too x


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Kazza - hope tomorrow goes smoothly and you get a good number of eggs.

Key - that's great news, hope its not long at all till you get that call to say a match has been found

Haha Serena I think Guys were just pranking with the bum bullets cause I never had it so they obviously weren't needed ;)

I couldn't hold off till today and tested again yesterday, of course bfn again :cry: just want AF to get here now and have it out the way although its when she arrives that it really sinks in so maybe by some miracle she won't.
We have our appointment with Hammersmith on Friday to see if we're eligible for the IVF trial.


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks ladies! 

23 eggs!!! I think 12 for me 11 for the lady!!!! 

Very happy!


----------



## key24

Tinkerbell really sorry to hear that but at least you've got a plan on how to move forward and I always find that helps get over the disappointment. Hope everything goes ok on Friday - what is the ivf trial they're doing?

Kazza - 23 eggs that's amazing bet both you and your recipient are delighted, such great news. Fingers crossed for their development into perfect little embroyos over next few days

K xx


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks ladies, 

Sorry for short message, had only just come round!! 

Key, that's great that you should be able to start more or less straight away!!! You really see a difference in the care at lister and I thought the care at guys was really good! 

Tinkerbell really sorry about bfn! What's the ivf trial?


----------



## Serena80

Tinkerbell - so sorry about the negative test. It's so upsetting. Really hope you're ok. IVF is a good option though as you may end with embryos frozen to use for a second child too x

Kazza - that's so amazing! 23 is brilliant news. 12 & 11 are what lots of us had at Guys wasn't it so its great you got double that! How are you feeling? X do they do ET on day 5?


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Oh wow what a fab number Kazza, great new :)

The trial is taking place at IVF Hammersmith and they are replacing the ovitrelle trigger with one called kisspeptin, it's hopefully going to reduce the risk of OHSS if its proven to work and actually do what they're hoping it will. On another forum there are 2 ladies who've just done it and got there BFP and been another few before that too.
They'll be doing ICSI too and if it doesn't result in a BFP they'll do another cycle using the normal trigger so potentially 2 cycles fully funded.

I think I may push for a day 3 transfer this time though (if we get that far) after last time. I'm nervous to be going through IVF again although it will be short protocol this time, if they accept us.

Oh I don't know about another child Serena, this first one is proving hard enough to achieve ;) plus we've always said just 1 as we don't know how my health will take it but the thought of even having something to freeze is exciting.


----------



## kazzab25

Tinkerbell that sounds fre you will have to keep us posted on your progress sounds like it has good sucess rates and 2 cycles funded is a massive bonus!! Good luck! And I agree with key to have a plan in place deffinatly helps! 

Serena - how far are you, I'm sure I've asked before but I can't remember! 

Key, hope to hear you have a match next week!

Afm, i was really pleased 23 eggs ! First words out my mouth were, my lady will be happy! I'm really rooting for her as much as me! 

So, I got 11 in the end, I presume the 12th was an empty shell. Out of 11 9 were injected and 7 fertilised. I'm pleasedwth that, best fertilisation percentage far. Provisioal ec is booked for Tuesday! Hope we get to Thursday tho!


----------



## key24

Kazza that's such a really good fertilisation rate, fingers crossed that you go to a 5 day transfer on Thurs. I bet your "lady" is over the moon and hopefully getting equally good fertilisation.

Tinkerbell that sounds like a really interesting trial and 2 free cycles is amazing your bound to end up with your bfp from there, and April is no time to wait. Fingers crossed you get accepted quickly & everything moves well.

Afm lister asked for a photo yesterday (Kazza did you have to do that too) so they can try and match up skin tone apparently. It's nice that they try and match so closely. So really hoping get a match this week as going to start pill when af comes and we'll be on the way - am getting very excited again now :)

Kazza I'll be hoping for some great news for u this week

K xx


----------



## Serena80

Congratulations Kazza - 7 fertilised is a great number. Hope your lady has similar success - when will you hear how it goes for her?
I'm 22 wks & 3 days. Starting to get a nice bump now x

Tinkerbell - that's very interesting about the trial, it'd be great to get 2 free rounds but fingers crossed you'll only need one x

Key - so exciting about the matching. Can't believe they match skin colour too - wow. Hopefully you'll hear over the next few days x


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya, 

Key, I was never asked for a photo, perhaps it's a new thing. But good for the other lady! 
Fingers crossed or some news ths week! 

Serena! Thats flown by over half way! 

Monkeyfeet, hope your doing well while hubby is away! 

I only find out about the other lady at the end, if she gets pregnant or not! 

Key, do you think you would want to no if the other lady got pregnant? 

Can't wait to get ths week out te way, just want to fast forward!


----------



## key24

Kazza I think I would like to know if it's worked for the other lady or not. It would be tough if I fails for us and they get pregnant but at least some good would have come out of the whole process, so maybe it would make the disappointment easier to bear? Definitely best case is bfp on both sides then everyone is happy:)
Can't wait to hear how this week goes - you know we've all got everything poss crossed for you.

Serena you're over half way mark now, bet it is all starting to become a reality, you'll be on maternity leave before you know it.

Afm - very excited, I've been matched!! They will call me back in couple of days to give better idea of treatment schedule but hopefully we'll be kicking off very soon now :happydance:

K xx


----------



## Serena80

Key - matched already?! Amazing. You must be so pleased! All systems go!
Will you be on a similar treatment schedule as Kazza or is it different for everyone? Very exciting x

Kazza - let us know how it goes tomorrow or if you'll wait until Thurs x and if there's any update on how it's progressing for all of your embryos x


----------



## key24

Think I'll be on same meds as Kazza except a higher dose as before (300mg normally) but then I'll also have to take steroids and ivG injections at various points for NK. Think I'll be able to start my own chemists at this rate!!

Kazza good luck for tomorrow (or Thurs)

K xx


----------



## kazzab25

Key!!brill news!! That was quick! have you started the pill? 

Can't wait for you to get going now too! 

I'm the same, I've been thinking about my recipient loads! Weird! Really want it for me obviously but I want it for her too!! 

Serena how's you? Botany energy back yet?


----------



## kazzab25

Got any *


----------



## Serena80

Kazza - have you heard from Lister yet about when they're doing the transfer? X
I'm good - very tired still by the evenings but that's when she kicks me most so half of it may be that I just feel a bit uncomfortable! It's just an excuse really to lie on the sofa & watch Dexter! X

Key - that's good they are starting you on a high dose - you responded really well to it before. Are there any side effects from the NK drugs? X

Monkeyfeet & jhoney - hope you're both doing well with your little ones x I had ordered a baby bath which arrived the other day & within 5 mins of it being out of the box both of my cats were in it! Although they wouldn't have been anywhere near it if it'd had water in it! X


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya! 

Good news my end!! all 7 are at the right stage of developement and 6 are of good quality!! We are going for day 5 blast transfer!! So pleased i burst into tears!! Ive been an emotional wreck this time!!! 

Serena!! My cat is so nosey too! Although this morning she was drinking out of the tap in the bathroom! Little minx!! Must be lovely being kicked in the ribs!!! hahaha 

xx


----------



## Serena80

Oh Kazza that's brilliant news! 7 all doing well! Do you know how many you're having transferred? You could end up with 5 or 6 frosties! I'm so pleased for you, this has definitely got to be your time now! Really hope the other lady is having a similar success x

Key - this is a good sign! Lister is obviously great! X


----------



## key24

Kazza great news about going to blast transfer - think lister's success rate is about 50%+ from blast. And like Serena said you may end up with some frosties too! 

Serena must be weird getting kicked in the ribs but guess you get used to it after a while! Just don't let the cat eat the mat 

Desperately want AF to arrive now so we can get started...

X


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks, cant wait till tomorrow, hope they are good quality! We never seem to cut the mustard on transfer day! Normally lose loads, or only early blasts etc etc, really want this good feeling to continue! 

Key when is AF due?


----------



## key24

Kazza think it's natural to lose quite a few before day 5, so try not too worry too much. Hope it all goes well tomorrow have you got any time off post transfer?

Af was due a day or so ago but still don't think fully back to normal from last treatment so not exactly sure when it will arrive!


----------



## Serena80

Good luck tomorrow Kazza! Hope your embryos are developing well. I'm sure Lister has a great embryologist who will be looking after them well hence their good success rates! Do you know how many you will have transferred if more than 1? X

Key - hope AF hurries up! It's always around when you don't want it & then drags when you want it to show up! X


----------



## kazzab25

2 embies on board, one is graded 5aa and starting to hatch the other I think is 3bc so one top quality!!!!! Didn't have to fight for 2. We have two more which they will look at tomorrow and decide if they will freeze. They basically said because of my other failed cycles they agree with 2! And you get a picture of your embies!!!!!!


----------



## key24

Kazza that's great - 5aa is the very best you can get. Am so happy that this cycle has gone so well for you. Hope the dreaded 2ww flys by and you get good news about poss frosties tomorrow :happydance:

If I have 2 available they said they will put 2 back also, due to multiple failure. I think they are happy to throw more at us in the hope 1 (or 2!) will stick!!

K xx


----------



## Serena80

That's brilliant Kazza - I don't know anything about grading - good that Key says 5aa is the best! your chance of it working must be really high now! Was 3bc the next best from your remaining embryos? Fingers crossed the other 2 are ok for freezing too! When's your test date? I can't wait myself so you must be itching for the days to fly by! 

Key - you and Kazza could soon be pregnant with twins! Yikes x


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Oh that's wonderful news Kazza, so glad you got a photo too as I hated they we weren't offered one at Guy's or told grading of the embryos.
Hope the 2ww isn't too long winded for you and it's great news at the end of it :) x


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks ladies, 

They save two more looking good but not if thy will be good enough to freeze find out tomorrow! 

5aa is top quality and you can see in the picture that it's started to hatch! 

I'm itching already, haha you no me I'll be testing in a few days! 

Key had af shown up up yet? 

Tinkerbell how are you doing?


----------



## Izabela

Hi girls I am new on this site. I read nearly all the pages and I have been through IVF/ICSI since December 11. I have been with Guys since. Is really great to read similar stories and to see how much you support each other.

Congratulation Monkeyfeet, Serena, Anastacia, Jhoney, Vesper! sorry if I missed anybody.
Lots of luck Key, Tinkerbell.

This is a great news Kazza. 5 AA is top quality. Fantastic. I am at a similar time of my cycle as you, few days later!! Hope to have as much luck.

I had ER on Tuesday at Guys (3rd ICSI)11 eggs. 8 injected with ICSI, 6 fertilised. Today day 3 - 5 were at the right stage 1 a bit slow. I am going on Sunday for day 5 transfer. I am hoping so much to have good quality for transfer. We want 2 back as before we only had one each time.

Finger cross for everybody! Baby wishes!


----------



## kazzab25

Hi there and welcome to the thread!!! Good luck with your transfer and please keep us posted!!!!! 5 is a good number for day 3!!

I've just heard back from lister, one 5bb in the freezer! She also said all 7 made it to blast which is pretty much unheard of! Hopefully that's a sign of things to come!!!!!


----------



## Serena80

Hi Izabela, welcome to the forum! How funny that youve been going through IVF/ICSI at Guys at around the same time as us! Good luck with this cycle, its great youre having a 5 day transfer and things are looking good for you having 2 transferred. Have all of your rounds of ICSI been at Guys?

Kazza  Thats great about the 5bb! If all 7 made it to blast does that mean they are freezing them all? I'm confused!

Key  has AF reared its ugly head yet?

Tinkerbell  how are you doing now?


----------



## key24

Kazza have you heard back from Lister re the two other embies? How are you feeling today, knowing you you've probably tested already!!

Still no AF and don't feel like it's coming either - it's a pain how much ivf cycles mess with your cycle!! 

Hope everyone is ok and has a lovely weekend

K xx


----------



## kazzab25

Sorry, no they all made it, some not good quality so one in the freezer 5bb

Key hope she shows soon!!! 

Haha not tested just yet but I'm itching!!!! Thinking Friday!!!


----------



## kazzab25

I mean Sunday!!!


----------



## Izabela

Thank you girls.

Thanks Kazza I feel lucky with 5 doing well. Is my best so far. Really great you had 23 eggs of great quality. Guys does not seem to try for a good number of eggs. They always decrease the dosage.

Serena yes all my ICSI have been with Guys. My OH 32 has CF and I always knew we can not conceive naturally. OH had sperm retrieval at Guys in November 11; 6 ampules. I 29 don't have any diagnosis.OH's brother has the same condition and has three lovely children (2 twins) with Guys. We have been on NHS waiting list for nearly 2 years- PCT messed up the papers similar with other stories read on this site. We were received 2 paid cycles. We are currently paying. Sperm retrieval is also £1800 so we had to stick with Guys. We still have 3 ampules with them. 

Finally we started in 2012.
My 1st IVF Feb 12 only 8 eggs retrieved; day 5 transfer 1 blast - Guys were prepared to put back only one, they said was good quality. BFN test(only one test -Guy's one) -tears, planing next appointment. 5 weeks later atrocious pains in my left side for over 2 weeks plus AF reoccurring. One morning I had a rash on legs and I was always tired. Call work and went to GP. The rash gone by the time I was seen by the GP. I told the GP about IVI - done a pregnancy test positive. Sent to A&E. Blood test showed high level of HCG. Got fake hopes. 20 min later scan showed ectopic, heart beat -7 weeks and 3 days. Rush to surgery. Tube removed, full C section and lost lots of blood, anemia.

2nd IVF in July 12 - we rushed I was not fully recovered. meds decreased. I only had 6 eggs. 4 fertilised. 3 ok in day 3. Day 3 transfer. Guys pursue us to have only one 'great quality' transferred. BPN. 1 frozen.

FET November 12, the embryo did not expand. BPN

I hope for the best from this cycle. 

Baby wishes to everybody.


----------



## kazzab25

Wow Izabela that is quite a journey you have been on!! I totally agree guys do not maximise the dose that you need to be on! But at least they have gained done experience about how you respond, i think with guys you need to be quite firm with them! If you want two demand two! What dose of gonal f are you on? 

I really really hope this is the the one got you!!


----------



## kazzab25

Sorry about typos this predictive test lark drives me mad!!!


----------



## Izabela

Hi Kazza hopefully we both would be successful. First 2 goes on 150ui. Last month I started on 225 ui but after just 4 days they asked me to drop it to 150iu and two days later 112.5. I only had 10 days of stimulation. At the last consultation we were very clear that we want higher dosage/ more eggs and 2 day five back. Guys said that my AMH and FSH are normal so I do not understand why they only get fewer eggs. Same my sister in law (maximum 7 eggs 4 cycles) few years ago and she was 21 when she had her first ICSI baby.

How is with Lister. They sound great and you had great results. But are so much expensive than Guys.


----------



## Izabela

1st and second time they decreased my dose to 75 st sent me point.

What dosage where you on with Guys and with Lister? Do they use the same meds.

Baby wishes.


----------



## key24

Isabela - you've come to the right thread, between us we've got a few failed cycles, I'm on 3 and counting so feel your pain. And your first experience sounds terrible so sorry it was etopic. BUT there are also many success stories from Guys both Serena & Monkeyfeet we're successful there. 

I've always been on 300mg at guys because I have a low resting follicle count (but normal amh and fsh). 1st I don't think we stimmed enough as out of 12 only 5 we're mature, 2nd fresh I stimmed for 14 days and all 12 we're usable. So I think Kazza's right be forceful about dosage, how long & transfer numbers - even more so if your paying.

We're at lister now also and taking part in their egg sharing programme so costs for treatment are minimal (we just pay for icsi). Are you going through cycle now? Fingers crossed this is the one as I say Guys do have lots of sucess & are in top 10 in UK!

Kazza try and hold off testing as long as you can Hun!!

K xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi, I second keys advice! My only other comparison between guys at lister is that it was always guys policy to book ec when you reach 5 follies that measure 18 mm or higher. So if you have some measuring 15 mm or a little less they might not contain a mature egg so if you stim for longer you have more chance. At lister they took thus I to account and stunner for 2 more days. That said at my lady follow up at guys with me ELtoukey he agreed to up the dose and stim longer, so they do learn! I really liked mr Eltoukey. Like key says guys are in top 10 and do get good results!! 

At guys my first cycle was 75 and upped to 112 after 5 days 9 eggs 

Second 112,5 for 5 days and decreased to 100 16 eggs 

Fet - 6bb blast bfn 

Lister - 112.5 7 days Increased to 150 23 eggs 

So the important thing is 5 looking good at day 3 is very positive!!!


----------



## Izabela

Key and Kazza thank you for encouraging advice and for sharing your stories with me.
Interesting to chat with so many people who got treatment at Guys on similar time. Great! Nobody is alone.

Yes I can see what you are saying about guys about booking you once 5 are over 18. On my last scan I had around 17 folies half over 18 some 22, 24 and the other smaller than 18. We always said we want more high dose, and longer stim. After 4 dosage they were saying that my blood result were too high and my have to cancel the cycle. Second they saying that they need mature eggs as my husband's sperm is not mature because does not travel through the ducts vase and needs removal from testy.(sorry for too many details). On Tuesday only 4 moved straight away, but Guys were optimistic. They seem to have experience with DH condition. I just hope the embys would make it this time before reviewing our options.

I am really impressed with Lister and is great for you both to be accepted on this scheme.

Kay when you starting?
Kazza when is your pregnancy test due and how early you are checking. I am not as courageous as you but I will keep checking to avoid ectopics. If I would had checked more than once first time I wouldn't lost a tube and would not gained a 6 inch scar. But is all worthy for a little bundle of joy.

Finger cross for everybody. Lots of babies.


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Kazza - so glad you have a embryo to freeze too but fingersX it will only need to be used for a sibling ;)

Welcome to the thread Izabela, sorry to hear everything you've been through trying to have a baby, really hope it's 3rd time lucky for you. Hope your husband is keeping well, I have CF myself.

AFM - Appointment at Hammersmith went well today, small world but the Dr we saw is the wife of a very well known (esp amongst the CF community) lung transplant Dr at Harefield hosiptal so it was good she was familiar with it so had a good understanding which I think helped her not have too many worries about accepting us onto the trial. Pending a few routine tests they need to do for it like ECG, liver function etc we are good to go next cycle :) 
We'll be doing short cycle this time which will be new for me but I'm glad because I hated how long winded the LP felt, they automatically do ICSI as part of the trial too even though we don't need it.

They did a scan today though and I had a huge cyst on my left ovary, I've never had one before or not that I've known about so that was quite a shock to see but was told it's the type that should just go by itself and be gone by my next cycle.


----------



## Izabela

Hi Tinkerbell thank you all for welcoming on this thread.My husband is relatively well, recently some issues with his liver when on IV but finger X is OK. He does not like to tell anybody about his conditioning and I can't tell anybody about IVF. Nice to share with you all.
I hope you keeping well. You also got great number of eggs, should work well for you. So exciting you want all be starting soon. 

Kazza you got a great response on a small dose even with guys. Fantastic that you have a frosty but you may have twins before you will use the frosty for a sibling. You had a great quality blast.

Key you also had good response to medication with guys you will have a fantastic response with Lister.


----------



## Izabela

Sorry for spelling auto correction are a nightmare


----------



## key24

Tinkerbell - glad to hear the appointment went so well on Friday and the Dr is familiar with your situtation. Sorry to hear about cyst but apparently that is quite normal for them to come and go i think. When do you think you'll be kicking off - we might be stimming at a similar time?

Izabela - hang in there with Guys i really hope this is your cycle. Are you part way thru - so when is egg collection likely?

Kazza - hope your not doing too badly during 2ww and managing to keep yourself entertained.

Serena - how's things with house buying, all progressing ok i hope, and you're keeping stress free

Monkeyfeet / Jhoney - hope your little ones are doing well and hope you have lovely mother's day tomorrow

k xx


----------



## kazzab25

Izabel - if I'm not mistaken are you in for transfer today! 

Key, has AF shown up yet? 

Tinkerbell glad the appt went well and great news that you have a dr with good knowledge of cf!! I'm sure that that will help no end !!! 

Hi to serena, monkey feet, j honey! Hope your all doing well! 

AFM 3dp5dt struggling!!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Izabela - glad he's keeping we'll and hope the liver problem isn't nothing serious and settles down. I'm doing good thank you

Key - I'm expecting AF first week in April and as its short protocol this to e I'll start stims straight away, when do you think you'll be starting? If all goes to plan I'll be testing right around our first anniversary which is a really scary thought

Kazza- try and keep away from those tests for another few days, at least till about 5/6dpt it is so diificult though, thinking of you


----------



## Izabela

Kazza I can imagine how tempting is to try, soon I'll be in your boat.

Thinkerbell I am glad you keeping well. Not long left until April and once you start meds the time goes so quick.

Key hope you starting soon. I had egg collection on Tuesday 11 eggs 6 fertilized. 5 looked good in day 3 one a bit slow.

Yes Kazza I had my transfer yesterday. I had 2 blastocyts put back one was expending to the zp and the other one was compact. We asked for grading by guys said is too early to grade them as are early blastocyts. They said if would look at them in the afternoon would be able to grade them by last time they looked at 7:30 am. We got a bit worried but they said they are at the right stage as the fertilization took place in the afternoon. I had egg retrrivel at 12pm and at 1:30 when we left only 4 of the sperm were moving post defrost.


----------



## Izabela

Hope everybody had a great Mothers Day, new mum or mum to be.


----------



## Serena80

Izabela - so sorry to hear how much you've been through with your other rounds of IVF, that's so terrible having had the ectopic pregnancy and your tube removed. It must have been a horrendous time for you. I'm glad ET went well yesterday and you have had 2 put back. Do you think you'll test early or try to wait for day 16? Did you have any suitable for freezing?

Kazza - how are you feeling? any unusual symptoms yet? Is your official test date next Sunday? 

Key - hope AF turns up soon if it hasn't already x The house move is going ok, just seems to be slower than I was hoping, but i'm sure we'll get there in time!

Tinkerbell - Congratulations on being accepted onto the trial, it sounds great. what does a short cycle involve, no down regging and just stimming when you get AF? 

Monkeyfeet & Jhoney - hope you're both well & looking forward to hearing from you when you have time x


----------



## Izabela

Thanks Serena IVF is a stressful time for everybody. Congratulation for you pregnancy, must be so nice after your disappointments as well.

Unfortunately I did not have anything to freeze. I still hope for a BFP but I am not very optimistic. Thursday I am back to work and the time would go quicker. I will probably test on Sunday although I am not due until Thursday next week on 21.03.13.

Finger cross for everybody.


----------



## kazzab25

Isabel, there was a lady on hear called Anastacia she had ec and et same day as me at guys and she also had 2 early blast and she got pregnant with twins! Keep up the hope! 

Serena, has the house gone through yet? 

Tinkerbell how are you! 

Afm my cramps are milder but I do have a dull ache in my groin area! Also I don't no whether to trustit but I've done 3 tests to today all bfp!! But very very faint! So I'm a little scared to believe ! If you look in the preg testing gallery I've posted pics under 4dp5dt or something like that!


----------



## Serena80

Oh my god Kazza - BFP!!!!!! Wow!!!!!! How do we see the gallery? I have no idea what I'm looking at! When I did my test at 11dp5dt it was faint.
Are the drugs def all out of your system by 4dp5dt? If so then it must be a proper positive right? 

Izabela - It's good you've got a nice few days off to rest & recover but you're right it will go a lot quicker when you're back at work & have other things to distract you (at least a bit). It's so hard to wait to test, especially now after Kazza's good news! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you, hopefully it'll be 2 BFPs this week! X


----------



## kazzab25

I did test trigger out and it was neg 2dp and 3dp transfer so I'm hoping real!!ill post hear one sec


----------



## kazzab25

What do u think
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Serena80

I can def see a line! It's faint like you said but def there!!! 

Was that from the early morning urine? You have to test again tomorrow! I'm pretty sure Monkeyfeet tested early & got her BFP around this time too, but I'm not 100%. 

I won't be able to sleep tonight! X


----------



## kazzab25

This one was about 7 pm and I've done 2 others which were lighter so I'm doing one first thing tomorrow! Do you remember what symptoms you had at this stage? 

I so hope it's not the trigger!


----------



## kazzab25

I took this test out the case to make sure it wasn't a shadow and there is clear pink dye!!


----------



## Serena80

It definitely looks clear, even on the photo which is probably harder to see than in real life. I've done so so so many pregnancy tests in the past that have no line whatsoever that there is definitely a difference when there is a line! 

You must have spent a fortune on tests today!

On the cycle that worked I had the same symptoms as normal e.g felt like my period was due cos I had lots of very bad cramps, even way after BFP! I think it was just her digging in. I did have very big painful boobs with veins early on, but I have had this in the past with BFN a few times, but it seemed slightly more than previously. I also had one tiny bit of spotting within 24 hours of ET but I think that can be due to the tubes they use etc, but I hoped it was super quick implantation. But generally I felt EXACTLY like my period was coming!


----------



## key24

Still no sign of AF for me yet, Lister said that if doesn't show up mid week they might get me in for scan to see what's happening but hoping it comes before then.

Tinkerbell - we could definitely be cycling at same time. I'll be on pill for couple weeks then DR for week before start stims, so prob around same time.

Hope you ladies are all doing well and Kazza you're coping ok with wait (& trying to hold off testing!)

Xx


----------



## kazzab25

Key I've deffo not held off testing!! 3 today!!!! 

Key have you tested?? If you don't start they may give you provera!

Serena I do feel a bit like that but I do every cycle too!!


----------



## Serena80

Key - that's so annoying. Is there any way you could be pregnant & not know? X

Kazza - nearly all the symptoms of early pregnancy are also the symptoms of AF...except the most important the pregnancy test! Really can't wait til tomorrow morning & hope the line is still there! I just checked the pic I took of BFP at 11dp5dt & it isn't nice and thick like some people's I've seen but it is there nonetheless! So I'm thinking all of your tests are an amazing sign! X


----------



## Tinkerbell3

OMG Kazza, this could be it :) i see the line, did you use the same tests to check the trigger was out? I had a feelign you'd cave in today.

Yep, short protocol skips the DR woohoo, I hated that as i didnt like the side effects and it felt like ti went on for ages. So i'll start stims on CD2.

Ahh Key we'll be stimming at different times now, due to the cyst spotted on friday they want to hold off another cycle and i'll be scanned again next cycle to make sure it's gone and then I'll be starting in May. So now i'm wishing early April to get here so AF turns up and I can get the remaining tests and scan booked in. please let the cyst be gone.


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks ladies is currently 2.30 am and I can't sleep I'm too nervous and excited! 

Tinkerbell no dr! That's great!!! April will be hear before you no it! It's half way throught march already!


----------



## kazzab25

I think it's a bit darker
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## kazzab25

Bottom one is this mornings
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Serena80

Yes, definite line! Wowwwwww!!!!!
On the one with the 2 tests I think the top one (on the right ) looked darker but you can see the line on both! 
I'm do excited for you - when's official test day? Are you going to test every day until then (I would)? X


----------



## Serena80

I showed my husband the pic from this morning of the test on its own & he said it's definitely darker today x


----------



## Izabela

Fantastic Kazza I can definitely see both lines!!!! Such a good news. You deserve it. Congratulations!!!

Thanks for encouragements is hard for me to stay positive as the quality was not that good. I had some mild cramp in my left side and I am just worried the AF is coming. Last time came 9 days earlier.

Thinkerbell May is not that far with Easter on his way the time will fly.

Key you could be pregnant, would be so nice.

Serena how many weeks are you now.


----------



## key24

Kazza I'm sorry I missed all your bfp results - bloody phone!! But I am so excited for you, I can definitely see a line on the pics you posted, and you know you've tested out drugs so THIS IS IT!! I'm so excited & happy for you I know you must be spending a fortun on tests but you've got to keep going now :)

Isabela sorry to hear cycle's been pushed back but better to get rid of cyst first to get best result I gues

I think I will do a test tomorrow - I always joke with OH that it's the best way to bring on AF anyway!!

Kazza you've really made my day I'm so so happy for you guys

K xx


----------



## key24

Duh not with it!!
Isabela like the girls say don't lose hope yet - it's a great sign your two embies got to blast stage so you've got every chance it can work still. We need another bfp to go alongside Kazza's in March. I've got fingers crossed for u

Tinkerbell - sorry cycle's been pushed back

Xx


----------



## Izabela

Hi Key thanks for your positive words.

Let us know how you getting on with testing you may be the good surprise this thread needs. Finger cross.
This should be the year for everybody.


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks ladies!! I can't get excited yet!!!! I'm to scared its not real!! 

Ill be testing that's for sure!!!! 

Key you have to test!'n


----------



## Serena80

I just checked my notes about my symptoms over the last 23 weeks (I know, I'm a loser) and they say the 2ww had usual AF symptoms but the main differences were no CM (sorry tmi) and stabbing pains in breasts - I'd forgotten - really bad like long needles were being stabbed into the sides of my boobs! Horrible. And had them regularly for first tri. Still get them sometimes now.

Have you had any new symptoms?

I am too excited. I want you to test every half hour ha ha!

Key - do you think you'll test soon? X how great would that be?!

Tinker bell - so sorry your cycle has been pushed back, but def better to be sure it's gone. Is it a fibroid? X

Izabella - are you going to hold off testing until OTD? X


----------



## Serena80

Sorry Key - just seen you're going to test tomorrow! I'm losing it as too excited!


----------



## Izabela

Hi Serena thanks for sharing your symptoms. 

I will probably test on Sunday. My test day is next Thursday. I will try to keep strong.


----------



## kazzab25

Serena you are so funny!! 

I've not had anything much, my boobs are tender and mild cramps. I've had the very occasional stabbing pain around my belly button. 

I'm so paranoid it could still be trigger!! I'm thinking of testing at lunch time!! But otherwise I'm fine!!! 

Key really hope it's a natural bfp!!!' 

Izabel! Everything crossed for Sunday!!


----------



## Serena80

Stabbing pain round belly button sounds very familiar. I def had that as thought it might be implantation but then realised it would be way too high, but it must be something similar! 

I also thought of another early symptom - naps! I had to nap all the time! 

Are you testing again tonight or waiting until tomorrow? X


----------



## kazzab25

I have been tired too but put all this down to progesterone, my tests are getting darker!! I'm still too scared to accept it!!!


----------



## key24

KAZZA THAT'S FANTASTIC - glad they're getting darker :happydance:
When is official test day?


----------



## kazzab25

It's saturday but I'm too scared accept its I'm 5dp5dt but if it was trigger surely they'd get lighter not darker?


----------



## Serena80

I don't blame you, just keep testing until Sat & then you'll have to accept it! Fingers crossed! I don't think it'd get darker if it was the trigger. Maybe it's just showing early on the tests because you've got twins in there!

Post a pic if tomorrow's test - can't wait to see it! X


----------



## kazzab25

Well i think this one could be the same but the instructions do say the line is lighter than the control line!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Serena80

That is definitely the clearest line yet!!!!! Surely all the trigger would be gone by now? I don't want to get your hopes up too much Kazza but I think this really is your BFP!!!! X


----------



## Serena80

How do you attach an image? I want to show you my test at 11dp5dt as that is really faint/light too x


----------



## Izabela

This is definitely positive and darker, the trigger would not get darker every day. This is a fantastic!


----------



## key24

I agree this is definitely the clearest line of all - there is no doubt about it. Also I thought you said there was nothing at 2d5dt so trigger must defo be out?? I know Sat must feel like it is lifetime away but only 72 hrs and you can start getting really excited...

I tested this morning and as I suspected no miracle baby here I'm afraid but on day 40 and still no AF! 

Isabela how's 2ww treating you?

K xx


----------



## kazzab25

Oh key!! Come on AF we want to get started now!!!! 

Thanks key, although today I don't have any cramps so I'm a bit scared now!!!


----------



## Serena80

Oh Key that's so annoying. Day 40! I had a cycle like that and it's really cruel as you can't help but start to wonder. Are you going to let Lister know & go in for a scan?

Izabela - how are you feeling? Any symptoms or good signs?

Kazza - I wouldn't worry about the lack of cramps, I'm sure they'll be back! Let's just hope your 2 little beans are settling in and will stick! X


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Wow!! Just caught up on pages!!

KAZZA - AMAZING news!!! Has absolutely made my day. I tested 5dp and got faint positive.. And I too had it get stronger. I did have twins both times as well... Trigger must have gone as you e had a neg test right? Thus is your time, I am so so excited for you. I too spent a fortune and tested everyday, even beyond otd!
Re symptoms, as Serena says, really similar to AF.. Although I did have pulling pains if I moved too quickly in bed at night etc and boobs hurt like crazy.

Key, do sorry AF taking do long, here's hoping it arrives quickly.

Isabella, welcome! So sorry youve had such a journey, I too had ectopic which painful enough in itself but was so so lucky not to go through what you did. I admire your strength. Let's hope the embryos you have on board are it! Will be thinking if you lots on Sunday.x

Tinkerbell, so sorry your cycle delayed. Frustrating as it is, for the best to maximise success rate.xx

Serena, hope you're doing ok, how is the move going? Hope you're feeling ok in 2nd tri.. Cand be far off 3rd tri now?

Afm, doing ok, oh away for a couple of weeks so William and I working things out together at home this week! Seem to be doing ok. I'm very lucky in that he seems to feed well and sleep well so it's currently not too bad. On Sunday we come to stay in London for a week with oh, really looking forward to it.

Hope I've not missed anyone. Shall be finding time to check everyday now although not sure I'll get to post but please know you are in my thoughts.

Much love. Helen


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks Helen!!

I'm so scared, the lines are there but there not that strong I don't think!! I'm so so scared!! 

I want to do a digi but I'm scared its too early and it will say not preg!!! 

Really glad you and William are doing well!!! Sounds like you will be having lots of fun!!!!


----------



## Izabela

Oh Key so sorry AF has not come yet. Any symptoms that may come soon. Thinking of you.

Thanks Helen and congratulation for your little William! Yes I read your old posts about your ectopic and you went through a lot and guys were not very helpful.

Thanks girls for support.

Well I am not very optimistic as I know my luck, they were early blast and I had nothing to freeze which shows the quality was not great. I have similar symptoms as when I had the ectopic, metallic test in my month, stomach burns, tired, nausea and yesterday I had pains in my left side and last night also in my left leg for an hour. I also had two tiny light brown spots and now I am scare the AF would come early or again ectopic same side possible at the end of the remains of the tube.

I was also sick with my July's transfer just before AF arrived. I am never sick and I don't have a painful AF. Must be the drugs with me. But finger cross.

Kazza so glad you have a positive tests. Don't have your courage to test yet but still to early for me.


----------



## Serena80

Hi Monkeyfeet - to me that is your actual name not Helen!
Glad you're doing so well - sounds like William is a dream baby! You are doing so well too without your OH - I would definitely not be happy if my husband wasn't around to help me - i'd panic big time! Hope you have a lovely week in London next week x
Yes, i'm nearly into the 3rd trimester - 24 weeks tomorrow, so only another fortnight of the 'best trimester' left - not sure what I should be expecting from the third trimester but it CAN'T be worse than the 1st trimester! well, I hope not. Did your SPD start in the 3rd trimester? My sister-in-law has SPD and has also developed that liver illness where your palms itch and can be fatal to the baby so they are inducing her 3 weeks early. poor thing.

Kazza - how are you feeling? I was googling some sites about when people get their BFPs and loads have them as early as you! it's fantastic and the line is much clearer today so fingers crossed for the next couple of days! Do you know what the process is for the drugs at Lister if you get BFP on Sat? At Guys I was on progesterone & estrogen (pessaries & pills) and had to increase the dose when I had BFP & continue the dose until week 12. Will you do something similar at Lister?

Izabela - you are the same as me when it comes to testing. I didn't want to test early in case it was negative as it upset me. To be honest your symptoms sounds quite good - the metallic taste, nausea, tiredness etc are all pregnancy signs and the pains combined with the spotting could be implantation. I would take these as positive signs if I were you and keep hoping for that BFP on Sunday x


----------



## key24

Helen (aka Monkeyfeet) great to hear things are going so well with William, he sounds like the perfect little man. Hope you have a great time in London next week

Kazza - how you coping Hun? Only another couple of days to go before otd!! I think I'd be the same as you though, struggling to believe it's really worked.

Isabela like Serena says the symptoms sound good so keep positive and try and focus on other things (although of course completely impossible!)

Serena bet it hasn't for you but 24 weeks seem to have flown by - well over half way now, yay!!

Arm didn't get chance to speak to lister today so will call them tomorrow to arrange a scan. On diff note had dream last night where after our Lister treatment none of the eggs fertilised! Really hope it's a case where you dream negative and it means something positive & isn't a premonition!!

K xx


----------



## kazzab25

Izabel your symptoms sound very good too me, your 3dp5dt? Of so mine was negative that day! Keep up the hope, I second all if serenas advice! 

Key, you will have some to fertilise!! Lister seem to be good when it comes to egg quality and you always have had great embryos!!! Let us no when you hear from lister! There is alway a great forum for egg sharers at lister on fertility friends who are really helpful too. 

Serena 24 weeks its flying past!!!! How do u feel about labour? It's creeping up on you now! 

AFM did I digi and got pregnant 1-2 weeks so feeling hopeful but still not accepting it yet!!! 2 weeks tomorrow since trigger shot! It's got to be gone right? 

I'm so scared, I'm going to phone lister on Friday and tell them just in case I do need to up anything!


----------



## Izabela

This it! Great. So exciting! I better you can not concentrate at nothing else. 

I am back to work tomorrow should take my mind of it especially as I have so many deadlines by the end of the month.


----------



## Serena80

Key - You'll def get some great embryos - like Kazza said you always respond so well anyway & Lister is fantastic, and this time they will have the NK under control. You just need AF to hurry up! It's horrible having those dreams though as they can feel so real. 
Yes, well over half way now! It's seems like forever though, really slow. I've just entered the week where if I went into early labour the baby would have a 50% chance of living, but obviously might have lots of health problems. But hoping she doesn't come out for another few months! But yes, the worry never stops!

Kazza - that's excellent about the digi test - there's no way that will be the trigger if the tests were negative a few days ago & they are getting darker/clearer all the time & now the digi test! I don't blame you for being nervous, it's so scary. What do they tell you to do if you get a BFP, did you get a sheet from them like the Guys one which says to call them? It's a good idea to call on Fri & find out just in case - Guys had to arrange more drugs for me for the next weeks & started charging at this point but it was only £130.
God I'm so excited for you! When did you take the digi - it wasn't even your FMU right?! You must have some strong hormones going on - twins?!


----------



## Izabela

Key usually the meaning of dreams are the other way so you are going to have lots of embys many more than with Guys and you have had a great number on all your cycles. Just keep positive.

Serena must be so exciting to move to the third semester. Did you have a easy pregnancy so far? With pregnancy and babies you are always worrying even more when we know how hard is to have them. The sister in law of one of my work colleague discovered that she was pregnant at 31 weeks - stress free and symptomless until recently when she feels guilty for drinking alcohol and coffee.


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya, serena did you have to pay for your early scan to? 

I got a sheet and it says to call with the result that is all! I thinkmill test every day till otd just to put my mind at rest, I love the idea of twins but scared of the complications!


----------



## Serena80

Izabela - 31 weeks! That's insane! My stomach is huge & making me waddle & I'm only 24 weeks! How lucky to not have to go through all the many millions of stresses & worries though! My pregnancy has been fine in the second trimester but I had really bad morning sickness every day in the first trimester & lost nearly a stone. It was horrible & felt really down for most of it. I also had 3 random bleeds which were very scary but apparently normal but doesn't feel normal when it's happening! But now everything seems a lot better so I'm hoping I'm done with all my bad stuff for one pregnancy!

Kazza - no I didn't pay for an early scan, they just did it at Guys because of the bleed & because I said I was worried. They scan anyway at 8 weeks with IVF but just meant I had an additional one around 6 weeks. As on Sat are you 4 weeks pregnant? X


----------



## key24

Kazza this is brillant - if you're getting 1-2 weeks on digi then it must be true (but of course understand why you still won't let yourself get too excited). I think i remember Lister saying they do a scan about 2.5weeks after the OTD - which i guess would then be about 7.5 - 8 weeks, so similar to Guys.

Thanks all for your support & dream interepation ha ha!! I guess it just goes to show that even when you cope with it during the day, you can't get away from your subconscious worries!

Isabela - glad to hear you're getting back to work, think keeping busy helps keep your mind off things a little.

Serena i know you had an awful 1st trimester, so really hope things carry on as they are now (and you get a lovely easy baby that sleeps / eats well :thumbup:) to make up for it

xx


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks everyone for your advice! 

So technically I'm 2 weeks but they add to on is that right? 

Izabel how you feeling? And coping? 

Key any sign of AF yet? I can't wait for you to get started now!!! It's true how subconsciously the whole thing plays on your mind yet during the day you seem to cope ok! 

Serena when did your sickness start! Sorry for all the questions !! And what reason did they give you for the bleed.


----------



## Serena80

Key  definitely right about not being able to escape in your dreams. For my first trimester I either dreamt that I had a miscarriage, or that I had drunk a bottle of wine and then realised I was pregnant and shouldnt be drinking. I think the constant feeling of being hungover didnt help! So yes, as Izabela says you just dream the opposite of what happens, or your worst fears. Im sure when you get going with Lister youll have a great success, and with the steroids for NK you will soon have your BFP too!

Izabela  how are you feeling?

Kazza  Did you test this morning? Was it even more positive than the last days ha ha?! I dont mind the questions at all, I was trying to think of things to tell you that I wish Id known in the first trimester that would have helped with the worry. 
Yes, they add 2 weeks on so youre 4 weeks! Its such amazing news. Or poss 4 weeks on Saturday if that is 9dp5dt  Im getting a bit confused with the dates! I tested on 11dp5dt and was 4 weeks +2 or 3, thats when I increased the dose of progesterone & estrogen. 
For me that first week after testing was great  still had a lot of AF-like cramps, sore boobs and was very tired and the food aversions kicked in as I suddenly craved meat & oranges and didnt want anything else. And I had mild morning sickness & nausea but was only sick a few times. From 5 weeks 3 days I was sick ALL THE TIME. I really hope you dont get that. Just stock up on oranges, grapefruits, ginger ale, ginger biscuits in case the morning sickness hits (although I hated the ginger ale so stopped it after a while).
I had the first bleeding/spotting at 5 weeks 6 days which was quite heavy but only lasted a few hours. This is the part I wish I had known its normal and happens to loads of people! Even though you read stories about people having periods during pregnancies etc I didnt actually realise how common it was. I have spoken to all of my pregnant friends or friends with children and they all had it except for 1 of them! I wish they had told me before it happened! So if you do start bleeding try not to completely panic  its scary and horrible, but very likely to be fine. The doctors didnt really give a reason, they just said I was fine and its common to bleed in the first trimester. My step-sister, who is pregnant now, had 3 periods with her first child and bled the entire first trimester with her second! People just dont talk about these things very much so its scary when it happens to you and youre not prepared. Also, and this might be a bit tmi  I also bled a little after sex. Apparently this is common too!
I hope nothing Ive written scares you, just thought it might be best to be prepared. I am so excited for you and your fiancé, you must be so happy x

Tinkerbell  how are you doing? Have you got anything nice planned for this month while you wait for the next scan?


----------



## kazzab25

Oh wow serena thank you so much for that, at least I've got some preparation!!! I'm sure ill think of loads more questions!! 

I did test again today and the lines were much stronger!! I've bought all these tests I might aswel use them!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## kazzab25

This was this morning


----------



## kazzab25

.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Serena80

That's perfect, no mistaking that one! Mine wasn't loads darker than that at 11dp5dt!

Is it starting to sink in more now? X how is your fiancé finding the news? My husband was in as much of a state of shock as me I think! Took a few days to get our heads round it! X


----------



## kazzab25

He doesn't no!! He said he only wants to know on otd !!!


----------



## kazzab25

Feels a little more real today!!


----------



## Serena80

He doesn't know?! How have you possibly kept it from him? Surely he can tell as you must be going around with a big smile!


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Oh Kezza, I'm so pleased for you :) bet you're on :cloud9: atm 



Serena80 said:


> He doesn't know?! How have you possibly kept it from him? Surely he can tell as you must be going around with a big smile!

I was going to say the same, I always wonder how I'll tell DH if I ever see a BFP and I'd struggle enough throughout the day if he was at work while I tested. I think my DH would be the same though and not want to know until OTD because he'd be too scared to believe it's real until then.

I'm going a bit crazy atm, just feel eager to get started again or at least get the rest of the tests that need doing out of the way so I know 100% it's a yes. So I can't wait to spot my temp rise to know I've ovulated and then 2weeks till AF shows up and I can get all those booked and hopefully find out the cyst has gone. I imagine April will be a long month though waiting to start in May, but we have our 1st Anniversary coming up in 6 weeks and we're off to Disneyland Paris for a few nights this weekend so trying to keep myself occupied.


----------



## key24

Agreed - Kazza you must be walking round like a cheshire cat, plus the 100's of test you have at home must be a giveway for you OH:haha:

have you worked out your due date yet?? there are loads of good ivf calculators out there to help - 

Tinkerbell - know what you mean, i am also keen to get going. But hopefully you'll have a lovely time in Paris then come back and kick off, plus you have Easter to look forward too.

Serena - great advice of things to look for in the first three months, even though think i will still freak if i start bleeding (well have to also get the bfp first too!)

AFM - going to Lister for a scan first thing tomorrow to see what's going on and why no AF and then go from there

k xx


----------



## Izabela

Serena I hope you a have a easy third semester, as you have been through a lot with the first one, you have been so brave. Thanks for advice hope to get that far.

Key is great that you are booked for a scan, Lister sounds so good.

Thinkerbell have a lovely weekend in Paris sounds great, this should take your mind of it and maybe the the cyst would go on his own. Then is Easter and your anniversary you will not have enough time until you start your new cycle.

Monkeyfeet enjoy you weekend in London with William and your oh.

Kazza congratulation again great. So please for you. How do you resist without telling your oh.

AFM back to work time goes faster but I got a terrible headache. Not too long till Sunday but my husband is advising me to wait till Thursday ODT. I will know before anyway if is negative because my AF would come 4 days earlier as with all my both fresh cycles, so any time from tomorrow.


----------



## Serena80

Tinkerbell - sorry to hear you're frustrated with the wait. Are you allowed to get any of the tests done now or do you have to wait? Which tests is it that you have to get done?
Hope you have a great time in Disneyland - you must be a massive Disney fan! 
The waiting around week after week during IVF is probably one of the hardest parts. It adds so much stress too when a cycle doesn't work as you know it'll be a few months til your next test. It definitely helps to fill your waiting time with nice plans x

Key - good luck tomorrow at Lister. If everything looks ok on the scan do you think they might give you that drug to bring on AF like Kazza had? Let me know how it goes as I'll be thinking of you x
Yes, you would def freak if you start bleeding once you get your BFP! It's impossible not to, especially with everything we've already been through. hopefully it'll not happen to anyone on this forum but it's so strange how it's so common and nobody talks about it! Except me & you can't shut me up! X


----------



## Serena80

Izabela - sorry, we posted at the same time. I'm glad work is helping. Do you think you'll still test on Sunday or go with your husbands advice? X hope the headache shifts & you feel better soon x


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya 

Finally told oh tonight, and after two tests he believes it!!just told his family too! Finally sinking in! How ive got through this week I'll never know! 

Key looking forward to your update tomorrow!

Tinkerbell and key, I can't wait for you both to get going now too!! 

Isabel not long now to wait, your doing so well! Do you think you will cave early and test?


----------



## Serena80

Key - good luck this morning x

Kazza - great that you told your OH, he must have been over the moon x
Did you test again today or just waiting until tomorrow? And are you still ringing Lister today? X


----------



## key24

Kazza must make it more real now OH knows - bet he is so excited too. Let us know what lister say when you speak to them.

I sat at lister now waiting for prescription they're going to give me a shot of something or other today then OH has to give me other tomorrow and it should start bleed. Plus I'll be starting sniffers tomorrow. Once got drugs I"ll know more in min. Starting to get stressed I'm meant to be working & have call with my boss in 55mins and at this rate never going to get back in time. Not sure what excuse I'm going to give for not being around!! This is the bit I hate trying to fit full on treatment in with a busy job

K xx


----------



## key24

So I've had a gestone injection in bum today and OH had to give me second tomorrow, that along with starting the dr sniffers today should make me bleed. I'm on diff sniffers - suprecur as they haven't got synarel in at pharmacy. Apparently same thing but I have to do 3 times not twice a day.

Then I've got to go back for a scan on Thurs and all being well will start stims. Because of delay in cycle looks like I'll miss out the 2 weeks on pill and apparently this works with my receipent too. So at this rate I could be having EC in a few weeks time!! 

The "bum injections" as they will now be known I have to have OH do every other day past EC this is to hopefully increase my progesterone because each fresh cycle I've bleed before otd, plus I'll have to start steroids for NK so it's going to be a drug filled few weeks.

Also ended up doing a 1 to 1 conf call with my boss in lister reception as would never have got back in time, just hope he didn't notice all the background noise!

Anyway hope your all having a good day and a little more chilled than mine BUT at least I can get started now on plus side

K xx


----------



## Serena80

Key, that's such good news. After the long wait it's now going faster than you thought. And good that you're not taking even more drugs with the BCP. Were the injections in the bum painful? I never minded the belly ones really but when I did one in my thigh it was horrible.
I'm so pleased they've sorted everything out for you, and EC in a few weeks! Brilliant news x I bet the lady your sharing with is getting excited. Have you found Lister better so far? X


----------



## key24

Thanks Serena, injection was not painful but it's a little sore now. They are intramuscularly so quite long needles. Sure it might hurt a little when OH does it tomorrow but guess he'll get practice and get better!

Lister have been good so far only down side is I always seem to be there for hours. Today I thought a scan would be quite quick but after I had seen everyone it was over 2hrs which is just tough when you can't tell work and are meant to be working

X


----------



## Izabela

Key is a great news that you are starting in few weeks. Lister sound good and they seem to sort things out. I fully understand your struggle with work. Been on the same boat. I had something booked in my work dairy but I had an emergency at the office and I was call back. I said that I had a flat tire and I will be back a s a p, all went OK in the end but stressful.

Kazza I can believe how happy you are and your family. When are going to have the scan maybe you have twins. 

I will probably test on Sunday.


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Glad you told OH Kazza, I'm so happy for you both :)

Key, glad things are moving now and you're not too nervous but full of excitement that EC could be in just a few weeks. Hope the steroids aren't too bad for you, do you know what ones and the dose you'll be on? I non stop want to eat when i'm on them.

Oh yes I'm a HUGE Disney fan, engaged there, as you know married there just gutted we can't spend our one year anniversary there but a little trip to Disneyland Paris will have to do :)
Well I guess Hammersmith could do the tests before but as it's quite a treck, took me over an hour and half to get there last time so they try to do everything all on the same day where possible. Got my AMH results back from them today which were 33, they had a feeling they'd be normal though judging by my response to stims.
Had to go to Guy's today and pick up our notes, £25 for a some photocopies :growlmad: I actually felt really upset and down again when looking through them, I think it just brought everything with the failed IVF back especially seeing the facts. All 12 of our embryos actually made it to day 5, it's just that they were behind in their growth, trying to understand some of the stuff is a bit difficult so google is my best friend atm, not that it will change any of it now.


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Will be keeping everything crossed for you on Sunday Izabela x


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Do any of you know with Guy's grading of day 3 embryos do they do 1-4/5 with 1 being the best or the other way round?


----------



## kazzab25

Key I know what you mean about being stuck up there! I found the pharmacy are by far the worst though, I got stuck the by far the most times!! For ages! I cannot believe you could be in egg collection in a few weeks! Are you on the short protocol? Soo excited! 

Good luck for Sunday isabel fingers crossed for you! I'll be thinking of youn and looking forward to some good news! 

Tinkerbell! Good idea to pick your notes up for your new appt, I never bothered but in hindsight maybe I should have! I'm sooo looking forward to you getting started! But I no what you mean, seeing the treatment plan in black and white and seeing what happened all over again must be sad! But we have positives now! I new treatment plan with a new clinic! Everything looks good! Also when is your 1st yr anniversary? 

Serena, how's you feeling Hun? 

Afm yes feels much more real now oh knows! Just want to get these first few weeks out the way my scan is 2nd April ! I'll be 6+3 can't wait! I've done another test today I hope I don't end up doing them up to the scan!!


----------



## kazzab25

Tinkerbell when I did a day three transfer guys said they would grade to me as too early! I know one clinics do but guys said they only graded on day 5! They might have lied to me though, think they were poor quality.


----------



## Izabela

Thinkerbell 12 fertilizing and going to day five is unbeliveble. Maybe Humersmith would have better lab condition and you will have lots to freeze as well. Your AMH is great as well. I never got any grading from Guys and I don't know my AMH either. We only ever knew that my husband is the reason although not sure anymore. If this is negative I will take my notes as well and I will have to find another clinic. Have a good time at Disneyland and look positive to the future. Lots of people got better luck when they change clinics.

Serena hope you feeling well. Do you sleep only on you back or on your side is also comfortable?


----------



## Tinkerbell3

kazzab25 said:


> Tinkerbell when I did a day three transfer guys said they would grade to me as too early! I know one clinics do but guys said they only graded on day 5! They might have lied to me though, think they were poor quality.

Guy's frustrate me with a few things like this, I was never told any of my grades either and I also hate I never even so much as saw a picture of my embryo and most clinics seem to give patients a picture to keep :growlmad:

According to my paperwork I got today which includes a sheet with embryo info from collection until day 6, they certainly grade at day 3 though because mine all have grade listed. All say day 3 grade 4 with a mixture of between 6-8 cells


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Izabela said:


> Thinkerbell 12 fertilizing and going to day five is unbeliveble. Maybe Humersmith would have better lab condition and you will have lots to freeze as well. Your AMH is great as well. I never got any grading from Guys and I don't know my AMH either. We only ever knew that my husband is the reason although not sure anymore. If this is negative I will take my notes as well and I will have to find another clinic. Have a good time at Disneyland and look positive to the future. Lots of people got better luck when they change clinics.
> 
> Serena hope you feeling well. Do you sleep only on you back or on your side is also comfortable?

Even though all 12 made it to day 5/6 according to this bit of paper, majority were very slow growers so not as they should be and weren't blasts at day 5. It's so hard to understand all this stuff though and I wish more was explained at our review now, some of the things on this sheet about embryos I have no clue what it means.
Guy's never did tell me my AMH either, it's very frustrating they don't tell you all these things.


----------



## kazzab25

By day three 6 -8 cells is what they like to see Hun!


----------



## Tinkerbell3

They were all 6-8 cells at day 3, most were 7-8 but they were grade 4 according to this paper, which if that's bad we were never told at the review which I'm really annoyed at, why wouldn't they bring it up that every single embryo was bad, with a lot of fragmentation or cells were different sizes. 
Surely that suggests something is wrong that hasn't been found, we were told at the review my eggs look good. Some bits aren't filled in on this embryo sheet which is slightly frustrating too.

How you feeling today Kazza?


----------



## kazzab25

Does grade 4 mean poor?? I don't no? Maybe at your new dr will break this all down and explain and get you on the right treatment plan! 

I'm fine thank you bit tired crampy but that's all!


----------



## Tinkerbell3

It seems some clinics use 1-4/5 and some use 4/5-1 so I don't know of 4 is the best or the worst, if its bad I completely feel like we were mislead, maybe they didn't say because they couldn't be bothered to answer the questions if have :growlmad:

Have you continued to test? I don't think if be able to stop haha


----------



## key24

Sorry Tinkerbell have no idea about Guys grading at day 3, I just now they are looking for ideally between 6 to 8 cells so sound like yours were spot on. Try not to take anything from the notes to mean they were bad, if you haven't got them explained you could be misinterpreting & like Kazza says maybe Hammersmith can shed more light. Also your amh is brill at 33 mine is 16 but they were happy with that because average for my age. When's your next appt - hopefully you'll get some answers?

Isabela everything crossed for tomorrow Hun, I really hope you get that bfp and can join Kazza in the club!!

Serena hope your having a relaxing weekend with bump.

Kazza - 3rd April is not too far away at all can't wait to hear how scan goes. Will you be able to see heartbeat then?

Afm - hubbie did very well on bum injection not too bad at all, and today's first full day of sniffers. Still no AF but sure she will arrive soon

Hope everyone else is good on this rainy day

K xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi key really glad hubbie did well!!!

Hope the sniffs don't give you those headaches!! 

Isabel! Are you still testing tomorrow?


----------



## Izabela

Tinkerbell maybe Hammersmith will explain this for you and will look more positive. You fertilization rate is fantastic. Tray to stay positive 6-8 cells is good second maybe the clinic lab is better. Your AMH is great and your fertilization rate is fantastic same all you embys went to day 5. Maybe Hammersmith may change some of the dosage and the eggs will be more mature if is need. You can not be so hash on you only after one IVF. Stay positive and hopefully soon you will get you BFP.

AFM -Thanks for thinking at me girls but I think is over. I had bad cramps and AF symptoms since last night and in the afternoon I had some dark brown spotting so the AF is coming soon. We are gutted and not sure where to go next. Surely we would move from Guys but not sure where. We spent 5000 on this go and probably would have for one or two goes if we save enough. I thought at egg shearing like Kazza and Key but I don't think I will be accepted as they want a good family health history. My mum died of ovarian cancer 2 years ago and grandparents of heart problem and diabetes. 
We will have to have long thought once all this sinks in. Lister is very expensive. Thinkerbell how is Hummersmith do they have good success rates?


----------



## key24

Oh Isabela I'm so sorry you think AF is coming, it might still be worth testing tomorrow anyway as you never know. I think you probably need a little time to let it sink in if it hasn't worked - it is always such a terrible feeling but coming up with a new plan of action always helps. Lister is very expensive so understand why you may not be able to go there (& so sorry to hear about your mum), but hope you can find somewhere you have confidence in as so important.

I really hope you're wrong & just experiencing implantation cramps

Much love xx


----------



## Izabela

Thank Key you are really sweet. I will test tomorrow to take my mind of it. Is never easy. I will first want to see what Guys have to say and this time I will demand to know all the results or I will ask for my notes. We should then decide what to do next.

Glad your OH is good at injections, it helps.
Xx


----------



## Serena80

Izabela - I'm so sorry that this round may have not worked. It's so disappointing. And so frustrating for AF to come so early. I had that too with my first 2 rounds - maybe you could try what Key is trying and take extra progesterone - I asked to do this in our consultation as I felt sure that my hormones weren't right after the fresh cycles and I wouldn't have been able to get BFP. Oh I'm so sorry that's really bad news. I'm also so sorry to hear about your mum dying, these last few years must have been so hard for you. I really hope you can find a hospital that suits both you and your OH and get the BFP you deserve. Do you think Hammersmith might take you onto the same trial that Tinkerbell is on? Much love & thinking of you x

Tinkerbell - hope you're ok. I don't blame you at all about feeling miserable when you got your notes from Guys, I completely agree that they are very vague & dismissive in your follow up consultations. All 3 times they haven't told me any details about the quality of the embryos, just things like 'ok' 'good' or 'very good' and when I've specifically asked about grading they seem reluctant to give you details. It's very strange. Hopefully Zhammersmith will be a lot better x

Key - glad your bum injections went well! Your lucky OH, what a romantic experience this whole IVF process is! Let me know how you're feeling on all of the new drugs, I hope the new sniffers are ok & AF shows up tomorrow x

Kazza - how are you doing hon? X are you telling a few family & friends the good news yet or waiting a while? How exciting that you get a scan at 6 weeks - you'll be able to see the heartbeat - or heartbeats! - by then x
Hope you're enjoying this time, you deserve it, & getting lots of naps! X

AFM - spent today at a 3 year olds birthday party which was fun but overwhelming & loud and after an hour or so I had to get out of there! Can't be a good sign! X izabela - yes I'm sleeping on my side mostly now as it's a little uncomfortable on my back but I often wake up on my back snoring away! X
I'm staying up to watch the F1 qualifying at midnight & then getting up at 5.30 to watch the race so will probably be a zombie tomorrow x


----------



## kazzab25

Isabel could it not be implantation!! Don't give up hope!!! I've been cramps loads!!! Good luck tomorrow ill be thinking of you! I agree you should demand your notes! Get to the bottom of things especially if you move clinics! I do believe you should enquire about egg sharing! Ask for dr Thum as he is the main who makes decisions on who is accepted if your case is out if the ordinary and he is lovely! I don't think there is a person in the world who doesn't have a family member who's had cancer or heart related problems! I think you should enquire ! I am truly sorry to hear of your sad loss! You really have been through it these last few years!!! 

Key hope AF shows tomorrow!! 

Serena!!! You must be crazy staying up all that time!!! You'll be exhausted!!!! 

AFM mild cramps sore boobs that's all!! So hoping this will stick !! Don't feel very pregnant!! 

Yes we've just told close family and friends!


----------



## Serena80

Kazza - it's definitely strange not really feeling any different but knowing you're pregnant. It's horrible having cramps & things too & worrying. Have you worked out your due date yet? How is your OH doing? X


----------



## Serena80

Also - Kazza which drugs are you on now? X


----------



## kazzab25

Hi serena, oh is totally over the moon! 

I just can't wait to get to my first scan! So worried that they won't see a heart beat! I'm still on metformin and the usual dose of cyclogest, when did you stop the cyclogest?


----------



## kazzab25

Isabel any news? 

Key af turned up yet?


----------



## Serena80

Hi Kazza - I stopped the tablets & pessiaries at 12 weeks, but I've read that it's different at different hospitals - between 2 & 14 weeks. 
The scan will be so reassuring - it's great they do one so early at Lister, it'll definitely put your mind at rest. And miscarriage rates drop massively once a heartbeat has been seen which I found reassuring as I worried a lot. At Guys they scan around 8 weeks & that's when they release you to your local hospital & everything else is handled by them. Will you be based at PRUH? Apparently their birthing unit is fantastic but I've not looked round it yet. Their midwives seem really nice though. 
I'm so glad your OH is over the moon - after all the years of stress it's nice to be able to celebrate at last! X


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya!! 

Yes I can't wait to get to that scan! I can't relax at all!! Abd the cramps worry me even though they are normal! I still feel like I want to test!! 

Yes we will be under pruh. I've got an appt with my gp on Thursday!


----------



## jhoney

Hi ladies wow you have been so busy there was so much for me to catch up on and its only been a couple of weeks, so I would like to apologies for anyone that I miss or things I forget to say. Remembering things with my baby brain is so not easy!!!!

Firstly Hi Izabela welcome on board its lovely to have someone else with us all, so sorry that your journey so far has been so traumatic. I really hope today you got the positive you so deserve and those symptoms were all implantation.

Kazza huge congratulations I am so pleased for you don't worry about the lack of symptoms I felt completely normal until i was about 6weeks and then it all kicked in with a vengeance.
I agree with what serena was saying about the bleeding no one talks about it but apparently it is really rather normal I bleed at 15weeks on and off for about a month and after rushing up to the hospital like a crazy women I was told not to worry most women get it, why they don't put this in the thousands of baby books I'll never know.
Are you going to find out what you are having? try not to worry about the early scans I know this is easier said than done but it is so amazing once you see that little heart beat and of course dry the tears so you can actually see.
Try and get as much rest as you possibly can and enjoy every second I am so excited for you.

Serena nearly at the final 3 months I found those went the quickest, I craved oranges too I'm sure its girls that make you want them. And I'm sure girls make you feel awful. I too never got the whole pregnancy glow I looked and felt awful it didn't help that I was gigantic and had spd for the last 10weeks, but god it was all so worth it.

Monkeyfeet so pleased William is well and you are all home safe and sound. sounds like he is very well behaved and your taking to motherhood like a duck to water. enjoy every second of him they grow far to fast

Key and Tinkerbell I'm so sorry that things have not been going so well I hope that your cycles are going ok, how are you both doing?

Afm Scarlett is growing so fast she is 3months old now and is starting to teeth so we are the house of dribble, I have her wearing dribble bibs all the time which are really rather cute. She seems to learn something new every day and had just found her voice so she is very chatty and loud which just makes us melt. 

I hope everyone has had a great weekend, will check in with you all next week. time to put the little one to bed

Take care everyone.x.


----------



## Izabela

Hi girls thank you for your kind words. I miss my mum dearly she was only 52 but that is life sometimes! 

I tested today and of course is negative. The period is almost here since 5 pm is pretty bright red spotting. I always had early AF with all my fresh cycles such as 7 days post transfer, like this time. Not with my frozen transfer as I was on pills. I told the nurses at Guys but they never said this is not ok.(Same with my ectopic and the beta was high at 7 weeks plus.) I just read and as you both said I should not get AF until the progesterone is stopped or at least 14 days after transfer. I always have a pretty regular AF 28 days same hour and I can now observed that my AF sticks with same interval last month came on 15 Feb, 28 days Feb so was due yesterday. Not sure if has affected the implantation, but I wish I knew and Guys would considered this and higher my progesterone. We are puzzled not know what to do next. Not looking great 3 ICSI failed plus a a failed frozen. We are thinking maybe my husband needs a new extraction as his lung function was 60% at the time or maybe is me. Wish Guys would tell us more. We could consider changing clinics, going abroad, using donor or some years later adoption from abroad. With my husband condition we would not be approved in UK. 

Kazza so glad for you. Congratulation again your results bring so much hope for everybody.

Key hope you will start soon and your injection don't get painful.

Thinkerbell enjoy your weekend away and glad you are starting soon too.

Serena I am so glad for you that your pregnancy is going well. If you know more about progesterone please let me know.


----------



## Izabela

Hi Jhoney motherhood sound so exciting. Is nice you sharing with us, is what keep us going from cycle to cycle until hopefully one day we all get our tiny may miracles. Thank you for you kind and supportive words and I look forward reading your advice and sharing stories.
Little Scarlet sounds like a wonderful cutie cute who melts hearts.

Monkeyfeet hope you and your little William ehave enjoyed your weekend in London with your OH.


----------



## key24

Kazza glad things are starting to move appointment wise. Like Serena says once you see the scan I'm sure it will all suddenly sink in.

Great to hear OH excited and your starting to tell close friends / family must be lovely and I bet they're so happy for you.

Still no AF for me beginning to think it is never coming!! But good side no headaches yet from sniffers.

Isabela how you doing Hun?

K xx


----------



## key24

Jhoney lovely to hear from you, can't believe Scarlett is 3 months already, how time flies. She sounds adorable and you sound so happy - it helps keep us going thru the cycles!

Isabela sorry I think our posts crossed yesterday so sorry to hear about bfn. I think you might need extra progesterone - I had same thing on fresh cycles where I bleed before otd twice. Guys were going to increase my pessaries to 3 a day they mentioned injections instead but said they were too painful. At lister I'll be on the injections (which is the same I had Fri & Sat to bring on AF) and will have to take injections every other day. Although the injections in bum aren't fun( hey what part if ivf is) they are ok. So suggest you speak to guys or a new clinic if you go down that route about that, it could make a difference? Also have you had any nk testing? Although expensive blood test I'm glad I did and am really hoping that makes a difference thus cycle.

I know it's impossible to think it right now, but you really have got every chance it will happen for you when they find the right combination or even just having that extra bit of luck. Take care of yourself now - have a few drinks enjoy not bring on any drugs then decide on your next move

Love K xx


----------



## Serena80

Jhoney  so lovely to hear from you. It sounds as if you are deliriously happy and its so lovely to read that. As the others have said it really keeps our morale up to hear from someone who it has been successful for. So glad its all going to well for you and Scarlett the dribbler. Have you been joining lots of baby groups? I love swimming so Im hoping when we move there might be some type of baby swimming group. My friend did a weird group where you run around the park with your babies in their pramsI dont think Id fancy that much!
Yes, another week and a half and then Im in the third trimester. Cant wait. Im generally feeling a lot better than I did but still worry reasonably regularly about things going wrong so Im hoping the third trimester will be better as Ill be getting kicked to pieces all the time! I was getting some big kicks last night and my stomach was bulging out. Bit sore today but not sure if its from that or the pregnancy yoga DVD I did last night. I am not at all flexible!

Izabela  so sorry that you had the BFN on your test. Its so devastating and hard to pick yourself up from straight away. I agree with what Key said and you should talk to your consultant at Guys and also at whichever hospital you continue with to get more information about increasing progesterone. I always felt that with the fresh cycle my hormones had been so messed up that they werent right after ET and wouldnt have worked. When I said that to the consultant they didnt agree but did say that I could increase progesterone if I wanted to in the next fresh cycle (which I didnt end up having). When I started the Frozen cycle I felt a lot better and as soon as I had the transfer I felt like my body was less of a mess and could possibly handle this embryo. I have no proof, but its just a gut feeling and sometimes I think you need to trust your instincts as you know your own body. I said this to my husband and said in the future I dont think I would have any transferred during a fresh cycle but instead have all embryos frozen in order to give my body some time to recover. There are some interesting articles on the internet about frozen vs fresh IVF that you should look at.

Key  thats so annoying that AF still hasnt come. Hopefully today, but at least you are already on the sniffers and starting this cycle. Hope the headaches stay away. Have you found they are any different to the other sniffers? Will you start stims on the same day even if AF is a couple of days late?

Kazza  I dont blame you for not being able to relax. I definitely couldnt and still find it hard now at times. I dont think theres any harm in still testing up until the scan if it will make you feel less anxious, especially if you still have some left. I read constantly on the internet about symptoms until I could have driven myself crazy  it just seems so different for everyone, some people have no symptoms and some sound like they are 3 months pregnant from day 1! The most stressful thing I found in the first 12 weeks was symptoms disappearing and freaking me out. My husband eventually made me write myself a note to read reminding myself that they come and go as Id wake up with not sore boobs or no nausea and start worrying, and theyd be back a day later and Id regret not enjoying the relief from symptoms when I had the chance! The cramps also come and go and I had them for at least the first 12 weeks and sometimes they were agony and I was convinced I couldnt be pregnant. I know I probably sound insane but just in case you are worrying in a similar way I thought Id share this with you. One thing my friend said that really helped was try to focus on the good things you can do for the baby rather than all the worrying things. So when you feel anxious and are just about to google miscarriage rates for the thousandth time just go for a walk or a swim or try to make a list of things youll have to sort out before the baby is born (like everything!). The more things I could do that might help the baby generally made me feel a bit better. I also wrote down all my symptoms each day so if I ever go through this again I will remember what is normal and will hopefully help with any worry.
I do actually sound insane from this message  I hope you get what I mean!

Monkeyfeet  how are you and William doing? Are you still in London at the moment? 

Tinkerbell  how are you doing? Did you have a relaxing weekend?


----------



## kazzab25

J honey! Lovely to hear from you! You sound like you are having an amazing time! bet she's such a cutie beautie! 

Serena, I can't thank you enough for your advice, it's so strange because exactly as you've listed how you felt, and that you feel likea crazy women thats me entirely! Totally feel the same about the symptoms coming and going too! I think I will do the diary thats such good idea! 2 weeks tomorrow till the scan! 

Key, af must be hear soon! By thursday I reckon!

Isabel so Sorry bout the bfn! I deffo agree with the gris, your hospital have to get your progesterone levels right! I still say you should ask lister about egg sharing and someone mentioned can you get on Tinkerbell trial?


----------



## Serena80

Key - how's it going? Any updates?

Kazza - you're welcome - us crazies have to stick together! How are you feeling today?

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## Izabela

Serena and Key thank for the advice. I agree with you definetly my progesterone is low and reading on other sites the AF should not come until 14 days after transfer otherwise the pregnacy fails , my allways came 6-7 days after transfer with fresh IVF including with my ectopic and the HGC hormon was as for a normal pregnancy. I sould have not got my AF on that occasion. I can imagine Guys denying this, as they always do. They dosen't seem to get it right. On my first IVF i started ovulating early and they catched the eggs not from the tubes. I had 16 foliculies at the last scan but only 8 retrived. They could not explaine that either. I will have to put lots of question on my next consultation. I fully agree with the frozen transfer for me but unfortunately due to my OH imature sperm we hardly have anything of good quality to be frozen.

Kazza so exiting, long waited time for you. So glad for you. Al the best for the scan maby twins.

Key has your AF come. 
Tinkerbell did you have a good weekend.


----------



## key24

Izabela sounds like you've really lost confidence at Guys now for various reasons, so I think if you go for treatment again you should definitely try a new clinic. I feel much more positive again now I'm somewhere new - I think it helps restore hope & positivity after several failures. Let us know how you get on with your Guys follow up. How are you feeling in yourself - hope you are managing 
To relax a little & recover from all the stress and strain treatment provides.

Kazza - how you doing? Any more symptoms, bet you can't wait for Easter to be over & scan day here!

Afm- think finally started AF this afternoon so hopefully that means we'll be fine to continue when have scan Friday am. Symptoms from sniffers have been ok, had headache today & feel knackered but that's probably because been on 3 day work meeting rather than anything else. Will let u know how I get on - Kazza I'm not looking forward to my second experience at lister pharmacy, better take a novel with me!!

Hope everyone else is happy & well

K xx


----------



## Serena80

Key - great news on AF. Good luck tomorrow with your scan. And hopefully this time next week you'll be starting stims!

Izabela - I hope you find some good news soon regarding a better hospital for you & some possible treatment funding. 

Monkeyfeet - how are you and William doing?

Kazza - hope you're good & counting down until the scan x

Jhoney - hope you and Scarlett are having a fun week together x

Tinkerbell - how's the wait going? Is it next weekend you're going to Disney? X


----------



## Izabela

Hi girls hope you doing well.

Key good news your AF came. Great that you don't have many side effects from the spray. I hate it gives me headache/ migraine for 7 days in a row. How long until injection. Are you doing GonalF? are you going to have injectable progesterone?

Thinkerbell hope you enjoyed Disneyland.

Serena are you already in the third semester? Do you know if is a girl or a boy?

Kazza not long until your scan. I better you can not wait. 

Monkeyfeet how is William.

Jhoney how old is Scarlet , how many teeth she has.

I am still bloated and headakey which does not help. I don't have yet a plan. Guys called me today to tell them the results. I was at the office and I could not take the call but I did not feel like talking with them. I will call them tomorrow to book the next consultation hopefully I get some answers.


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies? 

Key glad AF finally showed her face you can finally get started! Can't tell you how excited I am!! Got a good feeling about this one!! 

Izabel I Deffinatly think you should explore done other options but would be good to hear what guys have to say on the matter! Who is your consultant at guys! I've been dealing with mr eltoukey. I think he's really good! He just called me actually for the results of the hscopy! 

Tinkerbell, monkey feet and serena hope your all doing well!! 

AFM the days are just dragging by but I'm glad we have the bank holiday to break it up!! I've still got the cramps but not as bad and I have no other symptoms really! I just hope all is ok! Ill be 5 weeks Saturday! I either want some more symptoms to kick in or see that heart beating! I feel so anxious! I worry I've not taken it easy enough! I've just carried on as normal without the heavy lifting and watched my food that's all!


----------



## key24

Kazza I'm not surprised days are dragging I think I'd feel exactly the same and probably wouldn't feel at ease until scan - but not long now!

Izabela when is your follow-up appt with guys?

Tinkerbell how was Micky & Minnie?

Serena - hope your not too uncomfortable to sleep at night yet. You must be starting to count down time to maternity leave now?

Monkeyfeet / jhoney hope your both doing well & getting enough sleep

Afm - was at lister this morning and they were pleased with lining. My "lady" was also in this pm and everything ok so we are starting injections tonight and I'm back on Tues for scan. I think they will want to see me every few days which might mess up Easter a bit (we were planning on seeing family in the midlands for a couple of days) but let's wait & see. Am excited and can't believe I'm only a few weeks away from EC - I need you all to keep everything crossed for me from today onwards pls!!:thumbup:

K xx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Hi all :wave:

Izabela - sorry to hear it was a bfn for you, have you booked you review with Guy's today? do you think you may still switch clinics? I'm afriad I don't know much about Hammersmiths success rates as I didn't bother asking due to it not being a decision maker for us, if they were great or not so great we'd still go ahead with the trial.
If adoption is something you'd both consider do not give up on the idea because of CF, although it can cause some problems with it and can get in the way there are still some agencies that will let people CF adopt, there are a couple of woman that were adviced not to carry because their lung function wasn't high enough and adopted, so it's certainly a possibility.

Kazza - Try not to worry about the lack of symptoms, I'm on another forum regarding the IVF trial and someone who got their BFP a few weeks back hasn't really had any symptoms at all either and is about 9 weeks now but seen the babies gorgeous heart beating on 2 separate scans. Hope time doesn't drag too much longer for you

Key - So glad AF turned up and everything is looking good now and you are getting started, I bet you'll be announcing your BFP just like Kazza pretty soon

AFM - Disneyland was ok, we had a nice weekend away, it was nice to just get away and enjoy some time together without work etc but the French just don't do Disney properly like the Americans ;)
I found out the asnwer to my question about Guy's grading too, so if anyone is interested they grade 4-1 with 4 being the best. It really put my mind at ease because I was paranoid they did 1-4 which meant all our embryos on day 3 were the worst quality but turns out they were the best, I know it doesn't change anything and it still means they started 'going bad' from day 4 but I feel relaxed knowing they weren't all bad to begin with and there was obviously something really wrong.


----------



## kazzab25

Key! Great news your end!!! Your cycle is flying! You will be in ex before you no it!! I have all fingers and toes crossed for you!ive got an excellent feeling about this! What dose of menopur are you on? And how dose that compare to gonal f at guys? 

Izabel any news your end? 

Tinkerbell glad you had a nice time at Disney deffo nice to have a break away! I've been to Americas Disney! Can't imagine anywhere comparing to that!! When are you back at hammersmith? 

Serena moneyfeet and j honey hope your doing well x x x


----------



## key24

Tinkerbell that's great news on your egg grading, really happy to hear it. I think things are going to go really well for you at Hammersmith & on the trial. Glad you enjoyed the weekend away although agree that USA definitely do theme parks better!

Kazza glad you've got a good feeling I really hope you're right! I'm on 300 to start (which is same I was on for gonal-f) but they may put me up as needed. Injection was ok last nite but found it a bit more difficult to get the liquid into needle but sure it will get easier tonight 

Hope everyone is wrapped up warm in this weather 

K xx


----------



## Serena80

Key - that's brilliant, I thought they'd make you wait until after AF had finished to start stimming. It's all happening so quickly! When do you have to take the NK drugs? I am definitely keeping everything crossed for you - it'd be brilliant for you & Kazza to both be pregnant so close together & be able to share all the symptoms & scan news. Really excited for you and your OH. Hope you're not feeling too bad with all the drugs x

Izabela - how are you doing? I hope you're feeling less bloated & achey now. It takes so long to recover from all the injections it makes you realise how much your body goes through with IVF. I don't blame you for not wanting to talk to Guys & just needing a break. Hope you're enjoying this snowy weekend! Yes, we found out we're having a girl at the 20 week scan. Only a few days left of my 2nd trimester - the third trimester starts on Thurs x

Kazza - congratulations on 5 weeks! Is your scan at 6 weeks? I bet you can't wait! Do you think they'll give you a picture? I don't think you should worry about not taking it easy enough - the baby is nestled in safe & sound, there's not much damage you could do as long as you avoid lifting & danger foods like you said. And alcohol & smoking obviously! 

Tinkerbell - great news on the good quality embryos, that is such a good sign for the trial at Hammersmith & must make you feel a lot more confident. Why can't Guys just explain their grading system from day 1? It seems such a strange thing to not want to tell people, unless they think it adds to the stress? Glad you had a good time at Euro Dusney even if it can't compete with the States x


----------



## jhoney

Hi girls

I agree with the whole grading thing I didn't even know they graded them until another mum who has an ivf baby at one of the baby groups I go to asked what grade scarlett was and I looked at her completely blank she must of thought I was mad not knowing.
We have 5 frozen embies with guys and I have no clue what grade they are, my husband and I are going to take them a thank you card and pic and we also have to let them know what sex the baby was for their stats so I think I will ask then.
Izabela, Scarlett is 13 weeks she has her first tooth coming which is early and hard for her as she can't grip very well yet and has no co-ordination to get the teether in her mouth, so she spends most of the day with both her fists lodged in her mouth, up until now though she is managing pretty well with it all, its horrible as you can't do much to help.
I agree with the others I think a change of clinic may help I know that there is a great dr in harley street his name is Dr Taranase or something like that he is very contraversial but he gets great results I know someone who is 47 and has just had a baby through ivf with his clinic its pricey though but thought it might be something you want to look into.

Key that is fantastic that your coming to the ec part of the treatment, I'm having to go to church every sunday with scarlett as we are getting her christened in the summer so I'll have a little chat with the man up stairs and keep all my fingers and toes crossed for you.

Tinkerbell hope you feel nice and refreshed after your trip, my husband and I love disney too we have been 3times and plan to go again next year but it does have to be the usa anything else doesn't compare, you just can't beat it.

Kazza don't worry about the symptoms they will come and once they do they wont go until after the birth and even then not straight away.

Serena hope you are taking it easy and both you and kazza are being careful in all this snow and ice no slipping and falling with your precious packages you have on board.

Kazza is it possible you could be having twins??????

Afm we are both well can't believe that it was one year to the day that scarlett was made I still remember sitting in bed at home after the egg collection and my husband and I were trying to get our heads round the fact that in a lab in guys our baby was hopefully being made, it still makes my mind boggle even now. Its amazing what they can do and how quick that year has gone.

monkeyfeet hope all is well with william its hard with a little one when it snows as its hard to get out so hope your managing to keep him entertained, Scarlett gets so miserable when we're stuck inside all day, thank god it looks like it is thawing out.

Enjoy the rest of the weekend girls.x.


----------



## Izabela

Jhoney your little one sound so sweet. I can imagine how happy she makes you and you oh. I can imagine teething can be painful when she is so little and you can not help her much. I hope the tooth will give her soon a break. Are you thinking of any siblings for her at some point.

Serena so sweet you are having a girl. Not long left then until 3 rd semester. Have you bought most of the stuff for the nursery or you want to live it for later.

Kazza so exciting you are 5 weeks and few days!!! Not longer left until the scan.

Key so exciting you will have egg collection soon. So you are going to have extra progesterone and NK medication. Sounds like a great plan Lister has. How did they suggested the progesterone and NK test and how much costed you if you don't mind me asking. As you already said may have something similar. I will keep my finger cross for you!

Thinkerbell glad you enjoyed your holiday and you are refreshed. Great about you embys all top grad is fantastic news. When you back to the clinic. Thanks for encouraging me. I think we would manage to be approve by a panel but we would not be match with a young child but there are lovely older children who need a family. I would want a biological child first and to adopt a older child after some years.

Thanks girl for all your kind words and the advice. It really helps. We have an appointment with guys on first week in May. Can't remember with who but I wrote it down somewhere. I will ask for my file. I told the nurse that my AF came 5 days after transfer and she did not said much, just asked me if of just sporting. I said was my normal AF. She said to discussed it at the consultation. We want to try two more goes and we thinking to get a new extraction from my husband, maybe some vitamins 3 months before. He hates the extraction but should be fine. Not yet sure what clinic to use. If the money were not a problem I would go to CRG. So fare we wasted 5 000 with Guys. We need to discuss this quiet a lot many going abroad and have 3 back.


----------



## key24

Jhoney can't believe Scatlett is teething already - poor thing.

Thanks all for keeping your fingers crossed let's hope the power of positive thinking makes a difference!

Izabela glad you've got follow up booked, you definitely need to ask about progesterone levels and what can be done. I'm sure getting AF so early is a sign you might need extra help.

Serena you're right it would be lovely if I was to join Kazza in getting bfp we'd only be a few weeks apart on due date

Afm had check up today and no surprise not many follicles showing yet as only 4 days in but they want to up my dosage to 375 and I need to go back in on thurs. apparently dr faris reviewed today's blood test results & thought it best way to progress. I'm impressed with the monitoring & blood test each time to check hormone levels they never did that for me at guys. Also I start steroids on Thurs so let's see what fun that brings- although have too say not had too many side effects so far :)

Hope you ladies are are well and have lots of lovely plans for bank hols 

K xx


----------



## Izabela

Key is great that Lister keep a close eye on you blood levels. I am glad you don't have many second effects on medication. I am not that lucky.For what did Lister provide steroids. Is good that you having the extra shot of progesterone as well. This sounds like a fantastic cycle for you and the care you receive sound great. How you manage your job and appointments so far? Not long left. Finger cross for you to get lots of folicules and eggs. But I think you would not needed as Lister know how to get results.
This should be your long lounged and deserved BFP. Thinking of you. Baby wishes. X


----------



## key24

Thanks Izabela - the steroids are for my increased NK levels so this is the first time we are trying it with this medication. In terms of managing with work not sure I am doing that well - I just try and book a few hours out in my diary as meetings but no ideal!

Only problem I'm having is getting used to the menupur I find it quite hard getting it in syringe and I now realised that 1 of the injections between Fri to mon I either didn't get any fluids or forgot the injection. As I have 1200ml in one pot so they should do me 4 times but I've effectively got 1 injections worth left. I'm really hoping this cock-up isn't going to effect anything. I need to talk to Annette about it tomorrow I think

K xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya 

Key great that lister are monitoring you well ! And upped your dose lister are deffo not afraid of upping the dose! When are you back for another scan? I never had much going on by day 4 stims either so that's ok! Do you have liz scanning you? 

I too ran out of menopur I don't think there was as much in there as they say there is! I so can't wait for your egg collection!!!

Izabel glad you have follow up booked!! And considering options! Considering 3 embies ! Brave ! But totally understand why! What does hubby say about going abroad? Where would you go? 

Serena, monkey feet and j honey how are you lovely ladies?

AFM still no symptoms!5 + 4 today! Mild cramps sore boobs that's all still!!!!


----------



## key24

Kazza maybe you're one of the lucky ones and won't get many horrible symptoms and will have a lovely pregnancy - I hope so :)

I'm back at lister tomorrow & then will find out when need to go in over bank hols. Plus start steroids tomorrow 

X


----------



## kazzab25

Ooooo good luck! , bet you start feeling your ovaries over Easter! Bet you have ec end of next week! I'm so excited!!

Hopefully I will be one of those lucky people who sales through it!


----------



## key24

Had scan (with Liz) and we can just about make out 9 or 10 follicles at mo but still early days. Back in on Sat am and then currently Tues but they might want to see me Monday. I'll hear later today whether dose stays the same or increases.

I had different nurse today & funnily enough she had high nk cells but when she had steroid and other treatment she got pregnant (with ivf at Lister)! But she did say the steroids can mess with sleep & I might find myself wide awake in middle of night. Also don't think I really took it inboard before but I'm having intravenous something or other on EC day also for nk cells, and that takes a few hours to complete.

Kazza think your right EC likely to be Thurs or Fri - really hope I get a good number I don't want to let me lady down.

Btw meant to ask do you get to hear at this stage if your lady has got bfp also?


K x


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya! 

When you have your egg collection you get a really nice room, lunch which is lovely and continuous monitoring!much better than guys in that respect but you are knocked out completely at guys it was heavy sedation which I didn't realise ! 

Oops steroids messing with your sleep! Annoying! But will be worth it in the end! 

Still early days you may just stim for longer! It's quality over quantity! 

My lady didn't get prenant but she had some frozen which is good. 

I'm at lister on tuesday for my scan. 10 am might see you there!


----------



## key24

Sorry to hear your lady didn't get positive result but great she has some frozen. I'm paranoid that I'm going to let my lady down by only having 8 which is stupid as sure I'll have more than that!! Dose has been increased to 450 now which I'm sure will bring on those follicles.

I like the sound of the private room and lunch - sounds like a spa break (when you take away the sedation!!).

Your scan has come round so quick - I'm so excited to hear if it's twins or not 

Hope everyone else is good

Xx


----------



## kazzab25

I was quite sad when I found out! But at least she has some frozen! 

Great that the dose has been increased, im sure u willproduce lots of eggs and your lady will be happy. Lister no what there doing and are not afraid to increase the dose! 

I can't wait or the scan I just don't feel at all pregnant! I need too see it on the screen to believe it!


----------



## key24

Just had scan after 8 days of stim and can only see 6 follicles over 10 and a couple of smaller ones. Feeling bit disappointed I am really hoping for min of 12 so we both get a fair chance if having some sucess! Back in on Tues so hopefully things will improve over w/end. I'm on 450 of menopur so don't think I can go any higher!!

Kazza did u say your in Tues or Weds for scan? Can't wait to hear all about it.

Any news from anyone else? Hope you're all well

K xx


----------



## kazzab25

Key, can't you just keep stimming for a bit longer to give the other follies a chance to catch up? So much can happen in 3 or 4 days !! 

Scan is Tuesday morning x


----------



## key24

Yes I think I'll be stimming for a good few days but was just hoping to see more follicles already I guess.

Can't wait to hear from you on Tuesday - hope everything goes well & you get lovely image of the baby / babies!!

Xx


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks hun, 

I don't think I had that much to report on day 8 had to stim for 12 days in total but you could stim for a few more days! Don't worry you'll have more by the end of stimming and now you've increased the dose once its in your system they grow more!!


----------



## Serena80

Hello! Happy Easter everyone, hope you're enjoying the long weekend.

Key - sorry to hear the follicles aren't at the stage you wanted them to be at. Hopefully you'll be able to stim for longer and in a week it might be a completely different story. Did the doctors or nurses say what they thought was best? And what did they say about the injections as before you mentioned being worried about missing one or not doing it properly? Good luck for the next couple of days & looking forward to hearing great results from the scan on Tues x

Kazza - you must be very excited about Tuesday too. I wonder if it'll be twins?! There's loads of people on the forums who say the same as you about not feeling pregnant as no symptoms, it seems really common. Even with the sickness I don't think I actually felt pregnant until I started getting a belly around 12/14 weeks & then really really felt pregnant when she started kicking at 17 weeks. I think it's just a strange concept to imagine being pregnant when you look like normal. I bet the scan will change that when you see your little blob & it's little heartbeat! Or maybe 2 blobs with 2 heartbeats! Looking forward to hearing how it goes for you x

Jhoney - it does still seem strange the whole process of IVF. Hard to believe they can really do all of this & help us like this. I find it really strange thinking the baby inside me spent a few months in a freezer. And her brothers & sisters could be in a freezer now! Very surreal. But as you said totally worth it.

Izabela - hope you're ok & enjoying your month or so away from the process before you have your consultation. Where would you go abroad? My sister in law's friend went to Spain as it was cheaper & has 2 children now. 

Tinkerbell - how are you getting on? When are you expecting to have AF & another scan for your cyst ? 

Monkeyfeet - hope you & William are well & that you have dressed him up as an Easter Egg. Or maybe a bunny.

AFM - no real news. Spending the weekend going through the storage cupboards & attic to throw away all the rubbish we've collected over the last six years. Although really I've just been watching my husband do it while I've been stuffing my face with bagels & napping. I'm so tired all the time I'm basically being no help. I've got blood tests in 2 weeks & I'm hoping I'm not going to be anaemic as I've heard the iron supplements can make you constipated and don't need that on top of the other delightful pregnancy side effects of quite amazing flatulence & burping. Feeling very attractive right now!


----------



## Serena80

Good luck tomorrow Key & Kazza x


----------



## Izabela

Good luck tomorrow girls. Thinking of you.

Hope everybody had a good Easter. X


----------



## key24

Thanks for good luck messages ladies - here's hoping to see lots of follicles

Kazza best of luck for today :)

Serena glad you spent a nice weekend getting the OH to work hard on clearing stuff out - sounds like a good plan. Lister weren't too worried about the missed injection they just said to carry on. Hopefully today I'll get a better idea of EC day

K xx


----------



## kazzab25

Cannot believe it!! 

Key any news your end Hun?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Serena80

Kazza that is such fantastic news!!!!!

Wow!!!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbell3

OMG! wow Kazza I'm speechless and so, so happy for you :) I had a feeling it would be xx


----------



## kazzab25

Thank you!!! I'm so happy!!


----------



## key24

Kazza that is absolutely fantastic I am so happy for you, such brilliant news :happydance: How is OH taking it is he over the shock!! Do you think it was maybe hysterocopy that also made a difference this cycle -many women swear it does?

What does having twins mean for care, do you stay with lister or just go into general maternity care?

Afm still on 8 mature follicles and a couple much smaller so they have booked me in for EC on Thurs as don't want to risk losing big ones. They mentioned today that we need to consider what we'll do if we get less than 8. Am really upset for my recipient that it's likely I'll give her such a small number & also so disappointed that there's not more but hopefully they'll end up being good quality & it will still work for us both. Sorry don't want to put downer on your brilliant news Kazza & am so excited for you, just having a tough day today

K xx


----------



## Izabela

Great news Kazza. I better you and your husband are so pleased. So pleased for you. 

Key mature eggs is very good. I have a good feeling for you. You had good quality before now that you taking extra progesterone and medication for NK should be a positive or a double positive. Thinking of you. X

I am thinking of lots of o options ARGC, Lister or IVF in Hungary or Holland. A clinic in Prague offer a 3 go offer for 7500 pounds including FET. Their success is 44% or 3 go cumulative 78%. Need too think at all those option as all have positives and negatives.


----------



## Serena80

Kazza - I'm so happy for you - what big news! I bet it's hard to believe there will be 2 babies wriggling around inside in a few weeks! Did you get any measurements & to see the heartbeats? I love the photo. How are you feeling?

Key - so sorry youre having a tough day - 8 good size mature follicles is good news, it's not as many as you hoped and I can imagine feeling disappointed for the lady you are sharing with but you shouldn't feel bad as it's something beyond your control and if just one of your embryos gives her a baby it will be the best gift that anybody could possibly give, and what you are doing is so completely generous that even 1 embryo for her is a huge thing to be able to do and give her the opportunity to have a baby. Hopefully you'll both have 4 gorgeous eggs & in a few weeks you'll have the BFPs you deserve. I am keeping all of my fingers and toes crossed for you & will be thinking of you on Thurs x

It's good you have so many options Izabela - it is just a lot to think about with so many stats. Hope you and your OH find a good option soon x


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks ladies! 

Key, I'm sorry your having a tough day! Have you considered donating all to the lady and having your own fresh cycle where you then keep all the eggs? I know it's draining and a long process but its worth a thought, more embies for you next time and you won't have to pay for your own full fresh cycle? And you keep them all? 

Izabel great to have lots of options! Let us know what you decide? 

Tinkerbell how are you doing?


----------



## kazzab25

Serena sorry yes we saw two heart beats! Was amazing! Measuring 5 mm!! Really happy! 

How are you doing?


----------



## Serena80

It is so amazing being able to see the heartbeat for the first time. So surreal & lovely. It must be even more weird with 2 flashing away on the screen. Do you feel more relieved now?

Key - I didn't realise you could donate all the eggs to the lady as Kazza described. Would Lister just pay for next round? x


----------



## kazzab25

You can donate all and they do the next one for free and you keep all the eggs Im not sure if you need less than 8 eggs or including 8 eggs though 

Yes was completely surreal!


----------



## key24

Izabela it sounds like you have a couple of great options there with clinics - guess you need to look into all pros & cons to try and come up with what you think will work for you. I have seen sucess stories on here & other forums from ladies who have gone abroad and those success rates look pretty good.

Kazza I can't imagine seeing the two heartbeats that must be absolutely amazing, bet it is still sinking in. When is your next scan?

Serena & all thanks for confidence boost - and we do have the option of donating all eggs and having a free cycle but it is quite a bit decision to jump right back into the treatment, plus that would be 4th fresh cycle in just over a year, can't be great for my body?

But I feel much more positive today and am hoping for a couple of hidden follicles so I get maybe 10 tomorrow. In at 7.30 so will let u know how we get on

K xx


----------



## Izabela

Good luck tomorrow with egg collection. I have a good feeling that some more have grown since yesterday. Finger cross. 

Serena how is third semester. Great that you have sorted out old things, making space for you little one. Have you thought at any names yet. Or are you waiting to see your little precious girl to inspire you.

Yes I would like to consider ARC or Lister but both seem to run over 10 000 pounds which mean I will only afford one go. ARC claim 66% but they call you twice a week a day for blood test and they do some plasma infusion so more likely 13k which would let us in debt. I will ask Guys for the file before I will decide what to do next. Abroad is cheaper but we can check their success and is hard to take so much time of work.


----------



## kazzab25

Key best of luck!!!! I'm sure there will be some hidden follies! Thinking of you today xxx 

Izabel you have alot to consider!!! I personally cannot praise lister enough! I'm talking to some other girls who cycled at the same time as me and out of 4 people 3 are pregnant that's good odds! Lister does have a great reputation but then so does arc! I also no of people that went abroad for treatment and it was significantly cheaper! Gosh it's such a decision to make!!! 

Serena how you doing Hun? 

AFM still no symptoms only tired! Next scan 26th April x


----------



## Serena80

Good luck Key - hope it all goes well for you this morning x you're probably out of EC by now as your appt was so early! Hoping for some hidden eggs for you & your recipient too x

Izabela - I had no idea it would be over £10k!! That's so expensive. Is that because it includes an extraction for your OH? Maybe you could contact a lot of hospitals and enquire if they have any research studies going on that you would qualify for? Did you ask Lister if you could be considered for egg sharing or is that not something you'd want to do? 
Yes, we've chosen the name Rosalie which we are using on a daily basis so I hope she doesn't come out & look like a Gertrude! The third trimester is going fine - lots of bigger kicks which can take you by surprise a bit! Hoping to move house at the end of this month, we've signed contracts so just waiting to exchange x

Kazza - that's great you have no symptoms besides tiredness - hope it continues like that for the first trimester x
How far pregnant will you be on the 26th? About 10 weeks? Will Lister then release you to the NHS? And have you met your local midwife yet for a booking in appt? I didn't have mine until 11 wks but they said lots of women have them earlier. You'll be having your 12 weeks scan shortly after your next scan! Really exciting x
I'm doing fine thanks - my stomach seems to be growing daily & sometimes feels as though it will burst open! I think it's because I lost so much weight in the first trimester - I'm making up for lost time now!

Tinkerbell - how are you getting on now hon? X


----------



## key24

Still in lister having nk intravenous treatment. We got 9 in total bit they haven't come with option of not sharing so I guess we are full steam ahead. Will find out viability & fertilisation rate tomorrow. Will post more later x


----------



## Serena80

That's great Key - how are you feeling? Was the NK IV treatment ok? Lets hope all 9 are great quality & you & the recipient get a few frozen ones after ET! Could they tell you any details or will you find it all out tomorrow? X


----------



## key24

Just on train back now, a long day as been here 9 hrs but you get your own room with sky movies and lunch!!

Can't wait to here fertilisation rate tomorrow really hope that although I didn't get as many that they're good quality so we both get excellent fertilisation rates. I've always had 5 day transfer so really hope that's going to be possible this time too.

Serena - Rosalie is a lovely name and not too long now until she'll be with you.

Kazza only a few weeks til next scan, have they given u a due date, it's earlier with twins isn't it?

Izabela - I know lister and others can work out so expensive, it is such a tough decision , although if we have to (let's hope not!) I think we would stay here and do a paying cycle if we had to.

Roll on tomorrow ...

X


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya 

9 is good Hun! So 5 for you and 4 for the lady yeah? Fingers crossed or tomorrow let us knw won't you! Quality over quantity! Hotel lister is great isn't it!! 

Serena rosalie is beautiful! Love it! 

I'll be 9+6 at the scan! Can't wait! They keep the due date the same but they will be born early! Wonder how Anastacia is getting on with her twins! 

I've been discharged back to the NHS! I'm paying for another scan at chelfield in Orpington. 

Good luck tomorrow key!!


----------



## Izabela

9 is good Key. Finger cross for today. X

Kazza you must be so excited. So good you have another scan in 3 weeks. Yes I can see why you regard Lister. I am also interest in egg sharing and I think it is a great gesture a couple can do for another. I haven't contacted then yet as In am waiting to see my file as I don't know my AMH only my FHM from 2011 which was 5.1. Have you taken your file?

Serena Rosalie is such a sweet name, she will definitely will be a sweety baby. SO she is very active now in the third semester. I better is nice felling her and with the bump the pregnancy must feel so real now.

ARGC it is expensive because they charge you extra for blood test and they do all sorts of test, hhisterectopy, infusions with plasma, which I don't think are necessary but is a way from them to make extra money.


----------



## kazzab25

Key any news on fertilisation Hun? 

Izabel egg sharing could be the way forward then all you would need to
Pay for is your partners treatment! I didn't bother getting my file I new most of the facts and figures so I just relayed it all to lister. 

Hope everyone's doing ok xx


----------



## Serena80

Hi Key - how did it go today? Hope you had some good news for both you & your lady x are you having 2 put back as well on Tues if fertilisation goes well? You could be pregnant with twins like Kazza in a couple of weeks and doing 20 tests a day too ha ha x thinking of you & wishing you so much luck x

Kazza - you're released already?! They don't mess around at Lister. That's a good idea to pay for another scan - it's too long to wait between scans, especially after all the IVF - you just want to know what's going on with the little bean! How long is gestation normally for twins? It's quite a bit earlier isnt it?

Izabela - do you think the ARGC like to test more if you've already been through IVF but it wasn't successful? It would be so much more expensive but poss worth it if they find something they can treat, like with Key & the NK test? X


----------



## key24

Sorry hectic day today - from my 5 only 4 mature but good news is all fertilised. Provisionally booked in for Sunday at 9.30 unless we hear otherwise. Really hope we go to blast as sucess rates are great for that. 

Sorry for brief post but good news this end

Xx


----------



## Izabela

Great news Key 4 mature and fertilized is fantastic. Finger cross for blastocit. You always had good quality blastocits! Day 3 is also great. My nephews are all 3 day 3, single and twins, less than 6 eggs collected on all occasion and nothing to freeze. I think the extra medication progesterone and NK will make the difference. This is going to be your BFP. Xx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Key that's great news all 4 fertilised, hope they all continue to grow well.

Been a bit quiet as I've just been in limbo atm with that rubbish waiting stage, AF arrived today though so scan booked for Tuesday to check the cyst has gone, remaining tests I need the week after and fingersX everything ok with them and cyst is gone we'll be finally starting early May so roll on the next 4 weeks, thankfully have a busy few weeks ahead of me so hopefully will keep me occupied and my mind of the waiting.


----------



## Serena80

Brilliant news Key - it's definitely all about the quality! You do always have such good quality eggs. Hope you get to blast too - what are the stats at Lister for a blast? X good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## key24

Izabela your right I know day 3 can be just as good and I guess they are then safely back inside where they belong. Serena - At Llister using their calculator on past results & with my age,amh etc it is 70% success rate at 5 day and 45 at 3 day.

Tinkerbell lovely to hear from you & glad to hear you can start progressing soon, really hope cyst has gone- let us know how you get on next week

Thanks all for your wishes this week ladies I'm sure this forum keeps me sane at times.

K x


----------



## kazzab25

Key 100% fertilisation rate!!!! That's bloody brilliant!!! Like Isabel said, you always get good quality so I'm sure you will get some good quality embies! Looking forward to your news tomorrow! 

Lister have a great sucess rate! Will you have 2 transferred? I reckon the nk treatment is going to be what does it for you key! 

Tinkerbell exciting! Your starting soon, really hope the cyst has gone!


----------



## jhoney

Kazza congratulations twins how exciting are you going to find out the sex.

Key good luck for your embie transfer, will keep my fingers crossed that this is your turn. Will be thinking of you and sending lots of positive vibes

Serena love the name rosalie it is so pretty how long now until the little one arrives. And yes I agree pregnancy is not very glam and unfortunately it's the same after flatulence, leaking boobs, oh and incontinence all mixed in with heamaroids. But so wouldn't take it back in fact I keep asking hubby when we can have another one so it can't be that bad. However I did nearly pee myself today in the middle of the high street just can't hold it anymore, must do more pelvic floors I think!!!!:blush:

Izabela I have heard that although the ARGC clinic is expensive they get good results as they really push the limits. It's so unfair that they make ivf cost so much it seems unfair that these clinics hold people like us to ransom we need the treatment and they can charge what they like, it really is all wrong.

Afm we're both very good the allusive tooth is nearly in thank god it's not been too bad but when she is in pain it's awful as I can't take it away completely still good thing she'll never remember it when she's older 

Enjoy the rest of your weekend.X.


----------



## key24

Jhoney glad to hear teeth are now coming through must be tough watching the little one suffer. Post pregnancy issues sound delightful - can't wait for those!!

Serena - forgot to ask are you moving soon?

Kazza did you say you've been discharged from lister now already, that feels quick??

Afm we were getting ready to head to lister and they called about 20 past 8(talk about leave to last minute!!) All four are looking good and are grade 1, with 2 x 8 cell and 2x9 cell so we're going to Tuesday blast :happydance: Feel really relieved that they're doing great - please let this be the time.

So now going to have a chilled Sunday and bring on next week

Xx


----------



## Serena80

Yey!!! That's brilliant news Key. Absolutely fantastic. And now 70% success rate! Lister are brilliant aren't they? I'm so pleased for you. So now the big question - to have two put back in or not?!
We haven't got a moving date but have been roughly told it should be between the end if April & mid May so we've already started boxing things up& getting rid of the carloads of rubbish in our attic!

Jhoney - lovely to hear that everything is going well with Scarlett & the case of the first tooth. Not so lovely to hear about the incontinence and hemorroids... The things we do for love. I have now been terrified into doing my pelvic floor exercises and might even get my yoga mat out this morning! I am already starting to see what you mean about wanting another child. After the horror that was the first trimester I am now loving being pregnant & being able to feel her wriggling & kicking away and can imagine doing this again (not what I was saying 4 months ago). Did you do NCT classes? We've booked ours up for 4th June but i'll be 36 weeks by then - do you think that's a bit too late? X

Kazza - how's everything going mum-to-be? How are you feeling? Do you have your first midwife appt soon at PRUH? X

Tinkerbell - good luck for Tuesday, really hope the cyst has gone & you can start the treatment in May x

Izabela - hope you're having a nice weekend - sun at last!


----------



## kazzab25

Whoop woop!!!! Key that's brilliant news!! I really do have a good feeling this time!! I can't wait till Tuesday!!! We all no what pee stick holic I am, will you test early? I'm tooo excited!!! Or will you wait till otd? Xxx 

J honey glad you and Scarlett are doing well!! Bless her!!! Hope her teeth don't play her up too much!! 

Serena I no I ask this every blinking week but how many weeks now?? 

AFM still no major symptoms sore boobs cramping died off, hungry more regularly and already put on 5 lbs!! Not impressed! Yes lister don't really need to see you once you've had your positive test. They recommend you go back for the scan but you can go anywhere for that! And that's it! 

Serena when did you hear from Pruh ? The referral went off a week this Tuesday!


----------



## Serena80

Kazza - I'm 27 +3. It didn't take very long to get the midwife appt, I had the scan at Guys around 8 weeks I think & then went to see my GP & they sent a letter on to PRUH for a checking in appt & I think I heard from them about a week later. And then had the appt at 11 wks but the midwife said most women have it earlier. That's great that your cramping has died off & you're hungry. Sounds like your first trimester should be quite fun! X


----------



## key24

Yes I'm very excited about Tuesday in terms of testing I think I'm going to try and wait until OTD and not test early - but then I do say that every time and often cave in! Serena I've already said I'd like two put back so we'll have to see, could be joining Kazza :) good news on the house move it would be nice for you to get in and settled before little one arrives. A new house & baby all in the space of few months talk about exciting!!

Kazza glad to hear your still not suffering any bad symptoms, do you feel much hungrier already? My appetite it huge at the moment, think it must be the steroids. At this rate I'll be putting on a stone or so before I'm even pregnant

Kx


----------



## jhoney

Key fantastic news you'll be waiting until the blast stage, little tiny baby steps until that big positive result. I am so praying this is it for you 70% chance that is amazing. 

Serena we didn't do NCT but that is only because we thought we were having a c section and so didn't need to think about giving birth. How wrong was I. But to be honest I found that when you give birth naturally your body really does know what to do as long as you stay calm and in control you will be fine. it really is all about staying in control of things on the big day. Ah its the best day ever would so do it again tomorrow.
I think that they normally like you to do the NCT at about 30weeks as its over a few weeks so depending on how your body is you could go into labour early or you may just not feel like going out and about right at the end. I would probably say see if you can pull the classes forward by a few weeks.
And yes get those pelvic floors done wish I had I am doing them every day now and things are really improving so I guess they are right the pelvic floor exercises are important.

kazza will be interesting to see if those lovely twins of yours are boys as I am convinced that girls give horrible symptoms to their mummy's and boys are much kinder and don't give too many.of course I am probably completely wrong. How exciting another scan in a few weeks you will be amazed by how much they change in such a short time it really is incredible.

Hope every one has enjoyed this lovely sunny weekend, dare we think spring is here.x.


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Hi all,

So sorry for long term absence, I do try to read just don't seem to get the chance to post.

Firstly, Kazza, twins!!!! Amazing news. Congratulations, so excIted for you and pleased fairly symptom free for you. Will you find out what they are?

Key- excellent news re going tO blast, lister found great. I will be thinking if you lots and just have a feeling this is your time.

Serena, glad you're feeling good and enjoying third tri. The next few weeks will Prob start to fly by with excitement of meeting rosalie(beautiful name) and moving house etc.
Re NCT, I went at 36 wks.. Absolutely best thing I ever did! Not so much for information, although it was good, but for the 5 couples and especially the girls that I met. I cannot tell you how great it is to have the support of 5 other women going through exactly the Dane thing as you at exactly the sane time. They have been my lifeline when I'm struggling etc. we meet 1-2 per week and text constantly (mainly middle of the night feeds!). My oh too meets up with the guys. I would highly recommend. Nct also introduced me to the tens machine which got be through two days of contractions at home! Loved it!

Re pelvic floor, I second what jhoney says.. I had a section but in the last few weeks of preg, the pressure down there so high that had I not have done my exercises I am certain I would have had accidents daily!

Jhoney, great to hear from you. Poor Scarlett, teething must be so painful. Hope all else is well though.

Isabella, do sorry for your bfn. Hope wherever you decide to go for your next round is your time.xx

Tinkerbell, hoping all is well with you.

Really hope I've not forgotten anyone.

Afm, all ok, weeks are whizzing by and William is now 7wks... Cannot believe it! He has colic so afternoons and Eve's are challenging but I am still so thankful he sleeps most of the night. Wouldn't change him for the world though. 

Much love to all.xxx


----------



## Izabela

Key is fantastic news that all of them are doing great. You are going to have top quality and probably twins like Kazza. All the best wishes for tomorrow. 

Kazza your pregnancy sounds very easy. You are very lucky and hopefully you will sail through it. Twins is amazing. You and your OH are going to have a nice size family in one go should you not wish to go again through IVF/ FET.

Serena I am glad you are enjoying your third semester and your little Rosalie communicates with you (kicking and moving). I better now is so real for you. So exciting the house move, sorting things out. Fresh happy start with your baby. 

Jhoney and Monkeyfeet parenting seems so natural to you both. Is so nice you are sharing your experiences through pregnancies and once your dear ones bright your life. 

Jhoney so sorry to here that Scarlet's teeth still give her pain. As you said she would grow and would not remember much and as painful as it is a natural milestone in her life although she is still quiet young for her first tooth. 

Monkeyfeet sorry to here William has colic, they can be very distressing for his so young age, should ease with time and more certainly once he goes on solids, although is still long way. 

AFM reading your lovely experiences my baby envy goes through the roof. I have to admit I am struggle at the time, especially as I don't discus much about it with nobody. I am diseasing my husband with the subject and his way is to bare his face in something else. Nobody at work knows about it as my husband does not want anybody to know about his CF. Which I always respected his wish. 

Anyway I am strong (I am telling myself) and I will keep going. I have an appointment with Guys Dr Yakoub Khalaf on 7.05.13 and then we will decide where we go next.


----------



## Izabela

Thinkerbell good luck tomorrow hopefully the cyst has cleared and you can start soon. Will be so exciting. X


----------



## Serena80

Izabela - you are being incredibly strong, and it is tough not having people to talk to. My husband initially wasn't comfortable with me telling people we were going to go through IVF as he was really upset that he had problems with his fertility and didn't want people to know. For a long time I didn't tell people, but as I was about to start treatment I told him that I needed to be able to talk to my friends and he agreed. then he started to tell his close friends and I think he realised how useful it was for him too and has been very open about it with a lot of people since. It's not nice to have to tell people something that hurts you but generally our friends were great and have mostly been tactful (although there have been a couple of idiot comments!). it is very hard to go through this, and I understand how hard it is to hear other people's good news stories as you can't help but feel jealous and (in my case) a little bitter that it works for others and not for you. I definitely found it helpful to hear the success stories on this site as it keeps you going and motivated, but still at times I felt that it wouldn't work for me and felt very depressed about that. I think it also helps to share the failure stories with the people on this forum as they are really the only ones who can really understand how tough it is to go through IVF and all the stress of taking the medication and waiting between rounds etc. it's hard for friends who haven't been through IVF to really understand why it's hard. I think you are doing really well and i'm glad you've found our forum, and hope we get to know you more over the next few months and can celebrate with you when you get you BFP too. and thank you for being so generous in all of your kind comments towards me.

Key - good luck for tomorrow, I am so excited to hear about how your embryos are doing tomorrow and I will be thinking of you and wishing you the best of luck in the 2ww. it's great you're having 2 put back, you will soon be joining Kazza in the twins club! Let's hope the NK drugs will make all the difference!

Tinkerbell - good luck for tomorrow, let us know how your scan goes x

jhoney - thanks for the advice about keeping calm during childbirth. I know nothing about it at all and try to avoid programs like 'One Born Every Minute'. I am just hoping that it's a very natural process and my body will take over and do what needs to be done! I can't bring the NCT any closer as they were fully booked in that area for May. I'm hoping I wont be early or else i'll miss the classes altogether! Did you go to any classes/groups after the birth? i'm going to have to look into what they offer in Sidcup as I don't fancy having a year of maternity leave and no friends around as everyone is at work!

Monkeyfeet - so lovely to hear from you, and really glad everything is going so well with William apart from the colic. and what a dream child that he sleeps through the night! I bet your OH is thankful for that! Thanks for the NCT advice - I feel a lot more reassured knowing you had the classes too at 36 weeks! it does seem quite late but I will be on maternity leave by then so shouldn't be too much I hope. it's great you've met such good friends. My step-sister said the same thing and says they are all in close contact now - 3 years later! i really hope there are some nice couples in my course. what is a tens machine? 

Kazza - hope everything is going well with you hon. Looking forward to your next scan and seeing the 2 lovely little beans. My friend told me his wife is pregnant and having a scan tomorrow at PRUH. They think she's somewhere between 5-9 weeks but she's had quite a few miscarriages so are scanning her to check she's ok. I didn't realise they could do the early scans at the PRUH. Good to know in case you ever need to go there - not sure if they do private scans.


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Isabella, so sorry youre feeling low at the moment, I totally understand and echo everything that Serena has said. We too are make factor ivf and my oh also was not keen on us discussing but this forum helped me so much and as Serena says, gradually by oh opened up to other people Andrew were able to discuss. 
Ivf is a true roller coaster of emotion and then all of the drugs send your hornones all over the place and you need to let it out. Keep focussed on when you get your bfp, not if. Chin up, stay positive.xxx

Serena, tens machine is a machine with electrodes that you attaché to your back and it sends electrical currents at your control which stimulate the brain to release endorphines which ease the pain. Amazing! You can hire them for circa £25 and it got me through about 50hrs of labour and only removed it when I had to for epidural. 
The next big thing that really helped me in labour was breathing... Sounds stupid but it made the world of difference to cOncebtrate and breathe properly. My oh said he thought us be ghastly in labour but with my breathing and tens I didn't make a peep! I think I saw you mentioned yoga, well a preg yoga DVD will do it, I also went to Lazy Daisy Birthing classes which I found easier (didn't have motivation for DVD at home). Lazy daisy also do classes after Hirt for babies which I am starting with William on Monday.
Post birth, the children's centres are totally free and have classes and morning coffee etc on most days of the week including bf support groups and getting baby weighed etc. we have about 6 in ipswich and you can go to any if them once you're registered with one. Worth looking into as great to meet with other mums and free!

Hope that is if some help as realise I've been waffling randomly! William finished feeding bout 10mins ago and I'm still banging on!

Night night. Love to all.xxx


----------



## kazzab25

Sorry for really short post, ill post a proper one later on, just wanted to wish you luck today key! I know you'll have two great embies to put back and I'm looking forward to hearing from you!!


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Yes, good luck key.xx


----------



## key24

Lovely to hear from everyone yesterday I'll post more later when official pregnant (until proven otherwise!!)

Tinkerbell good luck today & Izabela don't worry we all understand what you're going through Hun

K xx


----------



## key24

Monkeyfeet great to hear from you. I agree about nct groups all my friends have gone to them for their first and made some great friends who they see all the time. It's like this forum,nice to have people to share the same experience with. Sorry to hear about Williams colic hope the little man is not suffering too much.

Jhoney sounds like you we're amazing in labour I don't think I've heard many people describe the experience as so pleasurable - lucky lady. Serena I do know that however bad it is you'll forget all the pain as soon as Rosalie is handed to you!

Izabela - I couldn't agree with Serena & Monkeyfeet more we all have those feelings of envy when it fails for us - even though we are still happy for friends when they announce news or talk about baby stuff, you wouldn't be human if you didn't. We've told a very small group of close friends& family about treatment and although they've been great you can only really understand if you've been through it, that's why this site is so special! But do spend time looking at your options and choosing the best one, and enjoying life In between as I know it will happen for you.

Tinkerbell - any news from your end?

Kazza- nit long til second scan, can't wait to hear more about the twins. Is the pregnancy still plain sailing at the moment?

Afm - just got back from lister with 2 blasts on board - a 4aa and 4ab apparently both look great (& I have a little pic to prove it!). Another made it to blast but it isn't quite there yet so we'll find out tomorrow if good enough to freeze they think it's unlikely but I'm ok with that if it is the case. We do still have 1 blast frozen at Guys too. Am mostly off work today and going to accupunture later then back at work tomorrow (at least it's working from home). OTD is thurs 18th, let's see if I can hold out that long :)

K xx


----------



## kazzab25

Key brill news!!! Excellent grades!! My small embie was a grade 3bc and that one tool!!! Those sound fab!!!! 

Try and hold out testing!!! But I'm probably not the best person to give you that advice!! 

Ill post back to everyone later!!


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Great news Key, will be keeping everything crossed you'll be announcing that BFP on the 18th if not before ;)

Scan today showed cyst has gone :) great news there, back next friday for blood tests and ECG (few things have to be checked before being accepted) all should be fine though and then will start as soon as my next cycle starts in May.


----------



## key24

Tinkerbell that's great news so glad to hear it, I'm sure everything will be fine next week. Roll on AF and may for new treatment

K x


----------



## Serena80

Key that's amazing! Pupo with top quality twins! I am so excited for the 18th, it's only just over a week to go but I bet it'll go slowly! Have you got lots of distracting things lined up this weekend? So will they freeze the blast or is that the one they are waiting to see about? It's great you have one at Guys too incase you want a whole brood if children ha ha x

Tinkerbell - brilliant news, so glad the cyst has gone & you will be starting again in May - fingers crossed for a Summer BFP x

Monkeyfeet - I love you waffling on! It's all the things I am completely clueless about. The tens machine sounds great, I've got a midwife appt on Fri & will ask her how I can get one. I think I need one now my ribs are aching do much! On my yoga DVD they have a section on breathing & sometimes if I'm feeling particularly lazy I just do that rather than all the stretches as it's really relaxing and de stressing without all the effort of contortionism! Now I can do it guilt free as it will help with the labour. The 50 hr labour sounds awful though even with the machine. I'm sure I'd be hallucinating through lack of sleep. 
Another question - sorry if it's stupid - what are the children's centres? Are they more like GPs or more like the play centres with ball pits? Or none of the above? Did I mention I went to the library in Sidcup and they do 2 reading groups for babies each week - 0-3 months! God knows what they do in them but I'm very tempted to go & find out. Thank you so much for the advice - anything else you think of let me know x

Kazza - looking forward to hearing how you're getting on. Are you planning on finding out the genders at 20 wks? 

Izabela - hope you're doing well hon x

Jhoney - hope Scarlett & the famous tooth are doing well x


----------



## Izabela

Key fantastic news about your two embies. You are going to have twins!!! So pleased for you. You give me lots of hope.

Thinkerbell great that your cyst has gone. Great that you are going to start in May. Are you going to do the long protocol or the short one?

Serena, Monkeyfeet and Key thank you for your kind words. I am genuinely happy for you and everybody who gets pregnant/ has a baby especially after experiencing IVF. Also this site gives me lots of hope. I don't mean baby envy as jealousy, just a powerfull desire to have something little to cuddle. I am actually happy to see people with children, I love my nephews and my friends children and I take every opportunity to see them. People know we trying but they thing our infertility has to do with my ectopic. I get lots of advice about blocked tube, even such as I should try to avoid catching a cold as I may lose the other tube or I should have more checks. The frustrating part is my family know the same story. My husband hardly discusses about this with his brother who has the same condition and 3 ICSI children. I believe is his style. He has grown up knowing that he is not going to have biological children until 2000 and something when ICSI became popular. I always wanted a family by the time I was 26 years old. Well never mind the destiny has other plans and at the right time I will feel that all happens for the best.

Anyway we moving forward DH is on zinck tablets preparing for a new extraction and I will have the hysteroctopy, NK checks and extra progesterone and many sperm defragmentation.

Sorry for boring you.


----------



## kazzab25

Hi Ladies, 

Izabela - I dont really have much to add to what the girls have said. I personally felt terrible because I was so happy for my friends when they all fell pregnant, yet so sad for myself!! I thought i was a horrible person for that, but then being on this board, i realised, everyone else in my boat feels the same. Fot me, after three failed cycles on then onto my forth, i was convinced it wasnt going to work for us. Which is why we booked our wedding, so we could have something positive to focus on!! Although thats now bitten me in the bum because now i have twins and the wedding to worry about!! Oh Well! But after a change of clinics and change of medication, i felt so much more positive, almost revitalised about it all!! Does that make sence!! Now im rambling on!! haha So what im trying to say is, keep up that hope! Its so not the end of the road for you as there is so much more to try! and your plan sounds brillient!!! Are you going for that at guys? 

Tinkerbell - thats great news about the cyst!! i cannot wait for you to get started again! 

Monkeyfeet - great to hear from you!! Sorry to hear Williams been under the weather, my friends baby had that and she said it was terrible!! Really hope he feels better soon!! 

Serena!! Almost there hun!! When you move will be travelling over to work at the college after your maternity? 

Key - any news on the other blastie? 

AFM - Still no symptoms!! Just tired and hungry! Scan 26th April makes me 9+6 and it is dragging!!! paid for my wedding dress the other day!! 2 sizes bigger just to be safe!! Hope it will fit me!! Ive put on weight already!!!


----------



## key24

Heard from lister this pm the blast continued to grow to 5d something so they felt it still missed the cells to become viable pregnancy so no frozen but she did say again how great the other two they put back looked :)

Very funny we've had good few days,my oh has been offered new job (on day of egg retrieval actually) & he thinks everything is on the up and is encouraging me to test today!! Kazza you & he should get together!! Obviously it's way too early but he might get his way and maybe I'll test Sunday - 5dp5dt?

Kazza remind me what is your wedding date again?

Serena - sounds like you've been lining some fun things up for you and little one when she arrives. I know there are lots of great activities out there probably to help mums as much as keep babies entertained - think it's great, I can't wait!

Izabela - still thinking of you Hun, hopefully you'll get some answers from your guys follow-up and then can decide next step. Like Kazza moving to a new clinic has given me the hope that it might still work which is no mean feat after 3 failures on the trot. 

K x


----------



## Serena80

Key - congratulations for your OHs promotion - I agree with him you both are going to have a very good March & have 2 reasons to celebrate! i am looking forward to test day on Sunday! will you test out the IVF drugs? yes I'm trying to line lots if things up as I'm just worrying about being at home on my own all day!

Kazza - are you getting married in the autumn? How pregnant will you be on the big day?! I think tired & hungry are symptoms! I'm definitely both at the moment & have just sent my OH out to buy me 2 slices of chocolate cheesecake. Healthy. Did you have to get a maternity wedding dress or will they just be able to fit a regular one to your new blooming shape? 
Hopefully if the move goes to plan I'll be travelling to work from Sidcup for a few weeks & will then go on to maternity leave from June. I don't think the journey should be loads longer than from Bromley. 

Izabela - it sounds like you have good plans and are feeling more positive. Hopefully changing hospitals will make you feel more rejuvenated like it did for Key & Kazza. Just have to choose the right one for you now! X


----------



## kazzab25

Key!! Congrstulations on your hubby's new promotion!! Fantastic news!!! Things are on the up I am sure! I tested negative 2dp5dt and 3dp5dt!! Then the pain test of lines on 4dp5dt propper squinter then darker after that! So today will be way to early!!!! Hahaha even for my standards!!! 

Serena! I had it in my head you were moving to Surrey!!! Doh!! Sidcup a only down the rd from us so once we are nearer to the end perhaps you can give me some pointers on the baby groups !! 

Wedding is 28th march 2014 we changed it from autumn thankfully ! So it's a standard dress 2 sizes bigger. Babies will be 4-5months if all is well still!


----------



## jhoney

Key greats news on the 2 fantastic grade embbies, I totally agree with your mind set I felt the same from the day they put that little one back in I considered myself pregnant it just made me feel a little more chilled about the whole thing (if you can fill at all chilled during the 2ww), take it easy and make sure you get lots of tlc you so deserve it and need it.

Izabela I do hope you are doing ok and am pleased you are getting ready for a new round, I am so sorry if my baby talk upsets you at all. I know how upset and (yes your right Serena) bitter I used to get when I heard others talk about their pregnancy's even though you want to be happy for them it is so hard, and I can't imagine how hard it is for you. But the good thing is your husbands brother has the same condition and they have children,it is possible and it will happen for you very soon. 

Serena childrens centers are normally run by the local council our local one also has midwife clinic there too and it is fantastic I think they are part of the sure start scheme. I agree about the NCT enabling you to make friends we didn't do NCT and when scarlett was born I found a lot of the women who were at my groups were all in little groups of friends that they had already made at NCT it really stressed me out at first but after a couple of weeks I made a couple of fantastic friends who are great support, you really do need that like monkeyfeet said. I have found a great group is Baby Sensory it costs about £70 for 10 classes and is the best thing we do all week I have been taking scarlett since she was 5 weeks old and she loves it, well worth the money look it up its great. I tried a few groups when she was born and picked out the ones I liked the most and the ones with the friendly people.

Monkeyfeet Glad to hear all is well with William sorry to hear about his colic do you breastfeed or bottle if bottle have you tried the anti colic bottles like dr browns they are fantastic. 

Kazza tiredness def consider tirdness as a symptom I imagine you are shattered carrying two little ones.

Tinkerbell hope all is well with you, fantastic to hear that you will be starting in may not long to go.

AFM we're good still no sign of the tooth, I think unfortunately although she has started teething early I don't think it is going to erruptt anytime soon, so I think she is just going to drag the process out which is not fun at all. Am so looking forward to next week when we are promised sun and warm weather we are so fed up with this cold miserable weather now. It will be nice to go to kelsey park and have a walk without being bundled up and not being able to feel your toes or fingers by the time we get all the way around.


----------



## Izabela

Girls thank you so much for your kind words. My meds are wearing out so I am back to normal, not so sensitve anymore. So glad.

Girls is so great that all of you from this thread are pregnant or in process. As I said gives me so much hope. Maby soon will be my turn. I had a lovely evening with my 3 nephews, 3 hours on my one they are 4 and 6 and got lots of energy. I can picture Kazza with the twins. I loved every second of it I would love twins.

Monkeyfeet and Jhoney I love reading about your babies, they sound so cute. I work with children 0 to teenagers sometime and I love it. 

Serena and Kazza so nice that your pregnancies go well and you dont have many bad symptoms. When is your next scan Kazza. Are you going to know the sexes at the next scan.

Key good news about your husband being promoted. This is your time with 2 great blasts. When are you going to test. So exciting.

Thinkerbell great you are starting in May. I hope to start in June/July too.


----------



## kazzab25

Hi izabella we have the 10 week scan on the 26th April. We won't no the sex until 20 weeks but we did say we wanted to find out. 

Have you decided to give guys another shot or still considering?


----------



## key24

Hi all - hope your looking forward to weekend. Quick question Kazza did you notice any difference in 2ww this time to before? Since Weds I've had period like pain in lower tummy & I don't remember that any other time. Hoping it might be good sign?? I can't be coming on yet not with all progesterone I'm on surely!!

K xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi key, I have had them each time but this time I found them much worse and they lasted right up till about 5 weeks! And I had a proper sharp stabbing pain about 24 hours after transfer which I swear was implantation, as they were already hatching! 

So if you've noticed something different this time that's got to be good! What are you 4dp5dt now??


----------



## key24

Thanks Kazza. Today is 4dp5dt haven't tested yet but if OH has way will test tomorrow, I'm actually feeling ok to wait this time. Cramping doesn't seem so bad this morning - think there's no way to second guess these things just got to wait it out!

Tinkerbell did you have any other tests this week?

Monkeyfeet / jhoney hope your enjoying the slightly warmer weather and being able to do a bit more outside with little ones.

Serena sounds like house move is all moving nicely which is great news

K xx


----------



## key24

Ok tested this morning and was negative. I'm not going to lose hope we shouldn't be testing for another 4 days so hopefully it is just too early to pick up the hormone. I'm going to leave it now until Thurs x


----------



## Izabela

Key is too early today to test it. Keep positive you are only 5 day post transfer usually takes longer for the body to produce HCG. Most of the women's would hardly have a faint line 9,10 days after transfer. The cramps you had yesterday probably is the implantation, you need to hang in until closer to the test day. The 2 weeks waiting is the hardest. Thinking of you. X

Kazza how lovely you are going to get married next year and your little ones will be in all your pictures. How do you feel any more symptoms. Do you feel pregnant now

Thinkerbel when do you start the spray.

Serena are you ready to move yet.

Monkeyfeet and Jhoney I hope you and your little made the best of the nice weather.

AFM I done a lot of gardening and I am thinking to get another kitten :).


----------



## Serena80

I just spent ages writing a message & then my phone died. Annoying!

Key - it's so early to test, I'm sure over the next few days it'll change to a BFP! At first Kazza's test was sooo faint and she was pregnant with twins! I bet most people don't get the BFP until nearly test date x 
The cramps you've had are a great sign - I had lots of low down pains & cramps early on. Have you had any other symptoms? Hope you can hold out until Thurs! X

Kazza - how are you doing hon? I will def share any info about Sidcup groups. The NCT we're going to is in Chislehurst as they said this was the nearest group. It's so close but I'm still hoping to meet some people in walking distance. I can't believe you've got your dress already! Do you think you'll be pushing a double pram up the aisle?!

Jhoney - thank you SO much for all of the baby group info I really appreciate it. The baby sensory group sounds great & I'll def book it up if they have one in Sidcup. Have you been enjoying the sun today with Scarlett? I love Kelsey park - often go there to get chased by the geese x I've heard a few times about mum's groups being a bit cliquey, I really hope I meet some nice parents.

Izabela - hope you're doing well, looking forward to hearing how your next cycle goes in June/July. Glad you've been having a good time with all of the babies in your family - I bet you're a great aunt x

Monkeyfeet - how are you and William doing?

Tinkerbell - hope you're enjoying the last couple of weeks before you start the treatment again x

AFM - my midwife appt on Fri went well, she's the right size & her heartbeat is normal so going well. She's still breach but they said they only start to worry if she hadn't turned by 34/36 wks so she's got a while to shift round. She's kicking like crazy today - it is very like Alien.


----------



## key24

Serena great to hear all is going well at the check up. Maybe she likes the sunshine so that why she's been going a bit mental today! I wouldn't worry that your nct group are Chislehurst I'm sure you'll meet people local too and it's not far to drive down for a coffee and visit to ponds :)

Izabela it's lovely to get outside now the suns shining isn't it. Have you made any decisions on where your going for treatment next if you're think June time? Another kitten sounds like a good idea to take your mind of things in meantime.

Kazza the next few months are going to fly for you with pregnancy and planning a wedding,I'm so excited for u 

Yes I'm definitely going to hold off until Thurs now - let's hope my little ones were just a bit slow to implant and I'll see the positive then 

K xx


----------



## Serena80

I'm sure you will. It sounds like Kazza's little ones implanted straight away, so if your implantation pain was a day or 2 later then your BFP will be a bit later too x I want more than anything for you to get your BFP on Thurs & will be having my fingers crossed until then x

Izabela - sorry I didn't read your message before. A kitten is a great idea! We have got 2 cats & they definitely brighten my day! My husband says they are good for blood pressure & stress levels. And so cute! At the moment our cats are having a great time jumping in all the boxes we're packing & tearing all the tissue paper x


----------



## kazzab25

I LOVE CATS!! Deffo get another kitty!!! My lil one eels me going! I'll post a funny pic in a mo! 

Key, deffo don't lose hope! I had squinters this early with twins! And my first embie was hatching so was ready to attach straightaway so your might have needed an star couple of days to hatch and attach! Deffo not the end of the rd yet! 

Serena Hope rosalie turns herself ! But she's got a few weeks yet! 

Afm I couldnt hold out so my mum paid or a scan today! Both babies doing great and heard the hearts beating ! Very happy baby 2 the slow grower which was a 3bc blast is measuring 2 days hind which is normal and like I was saying to key! Would have needed a few days extra to grow and implant!


----------



## kazzab25

Serena what's NCT? Where abouts in chislehurst is it?


----------



## kazzab25

This is my baby!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kazzab25

She was jet black when I got her!!! Must have stressed her out because she's grey now!!!


----------



## key24

Kazza so glad to hear things are ok with both babies are you 9 weeks now? Let's hope your right and my embies are just a little slower to get there

thanks ladies for all you support keep the positive vibes going for the next few days pls x


----------



## Serena80

Wow Kazza that's brilliant. Where did you get the scan done? Are you still having a scan before the 12 wk scan? 
I had no idea one twin could be a different date to the other - how interesting. What did they look like? X

The NCT is the National Childbirth Trust and they run antenatal courses. Even though the NHS offer some classes for free lots of people say the NCT course is particularly good for meeting other couples due at a similar time. It's being run at a church in Chislehurst but not sure which one without checking my emails.

What's your cat called? She's a cutie x


----------



## kazzab25

Key will be keeping up these vibes! I'm still really positive!

I had it done in a place in Norwood was amazing! They look like blobs right now! I'll post later, on the iPad now and pics are on the phone! Yep strangely one grows slower. Than the other and has from the start! I'm 8w1d today!


----------



## key24

Cool cat - although she looks a bit scary :)


----------



## Serena80

I've just tried to put a photo of my cats up but not sure if it worked x

From crazy baby ladies to crazy cat ladies! X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 51.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Sorry today's test was negative Key but as the other girls have said its early still so try not to let that get you down or feel negative. Hope you hold off till Thursday and its a beautiful BFP.

Haha Kazza, that pics funny your cat looks quite scary. I'd love a cat but I'm allergic :( they really make my chest tight after a few hours. Hope the wedding plans are going well, such an exciting time and it goes so quickly. I can't believe is time last year we were a few days away from flying off to Florida for our wedding, this past year has gone so quickly.

No nasal spray for us this time Izabella as we're doing short protocol so straight onto Gonal f from CD2, so guessing collection will be about 17th May. Back at Hammersmith Friday for remaining tests and coordination appointment, hopefully everything goes fine with that.

I booked a holiday to Vegas yesterday, it's hubby's 30th in July and I really wanted to take him for that but flight prices were looking crazy so when I got an email for a sale yesterday morning I couldn't help but look and too my shock prices had come down a lot so that's booked for early July :) something to look forward to incase the IVF doesn't work again.


----------



## kazzab25

Tinkerbell that's great that you've booked Vegas! I'd love to go!!! And I always think its better to have something nice to look forward to when your doing ivf! After all the fails we had, we booked the wedding so we had something else to focus on!! 

Cats called Lucy short for lucifer as she does look like the devil cat! But in her defence she is so sweet and cuddly! You can literally pick her up and throw her around and she lets you get on with it bless her!! I was playing with her when I took this pic! And she meowed just as I took the pic!! 

Serena your cats are soooo cute! I wanted one of those cat gym things but oh said no!! :( 

My oh said if he wasn't around I would be a crazy cat lady!!!! I'd have loads!!!!


----------



## kazzab25

Oh and my pics from yesterday!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kazzab25

And smaller baby
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Serena80

Kazza - The baby photos are so lovely. they are starting to look more baby shaped now - my scan photos were so different from 5/6 weeks to 8 weeks, but both were still very blobby. At 12 weeks she looked like a proper baby. I wonder what your scans will look like with 2 babies in them, i wonder if you can see 2 distinct babies or just a mass of arms and legs? did you mention if you're having another scan before the 12 week one? I wish I had thought to do that, it would have given me more piece of mind...but I was too busy being sick every 10 minutes!
Lucifer sounds like a lovely cat. Our black cat looked like the devil when he was a kitten too - very pointy face that's changed now. Our two love their cat trees. We have an even bigger one in our lounge that goes from the floor to ceiling. they are blatantly spoilt. 

Tinkerbell - Vegas sounds great. Good thing to look forward to. and you might be pregnant by then so good opportunity for a last holiday. Good luck on Friday with the tests.

Key - how are you feeling today? i'll definitely be keeping the good vibes going for you this week x


----------



## key24

Tinkerbell - Vegas will be amazing. We got engaged there 5 years ago and can't wait to go back 1 day! Great idea to have something to look forward to and hopefully you'll be on the non alcoholic cocktails by then!!

I feel a bit left out with all these cat pictures :) Serena's your look cute not scary like Kazza's lol! i don't have any pets but have to admit although I have nothing against cats I'm more of a dog woman. Doea that mean I now have to leave this forum ....

Kazza scans are amazing how far gone are you now? When is next scan?

I'm keeping busy & positive - happened to notice that yesterday's test was positive this morning, so have been googling that a little. I know you can't trust a result after 10mins but actually was first time I've ever seen the two lines and maybe it's a sign that that's what will happen on Thurs?? So no more testing just positive vibes and we'll see what happens 

X


----------



## Serena80

Wowwwww! Key, surely that's a great sign? It wouldn't just go positive without detecting any of the pregnancy hormone would it? I'm so excited for Thurs! You are amazing resisting testing tomorrow!

Yes, get off of this forum if you don't own a cat! I'm also a dog person as well as a cat person (if that's possible) as my mum has a naughty dog that I adore. Apart from the poo picking up bit which I can do without.

I can't wait until Thursday!! What did the info you found on google say? X


----------



## Izabela

I just wrote lots but lost everything due to bad connection on my phone.
Key I am quiet sure is a positive otherwise would not show 2 lines. I left mine out over and never turn in a positive, any out of 3 I used last month. Keep positive.

Thinkerbell great that you going to Vegas. Your husband must be very happy. Great you doing short protocol. I hate the second effects of the spray, gives me dayts of migrens.

Kazza you babies look lovely. Great you had the scan. When is the next one. You cat is scary but sweet.

Serena are you ready to move, everything packed up. Your cats look very peace full and friendly. Are they siblings.


----------



## Izabela

This are my 2 naughty cats.

Yes the 3rd one sound a bit crazy.
 



Attached Files:







2011-07-09 18.38.50-1.jpg
File size: 74.4 KB
Views: 3









2012-01-18 20.03.04-1.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## key24

You might just turn me with all these cute cat pictures. Although look how cute my in-laws puppy is. I've never uploaded before so hope it works.

Google says if test turns positive generally you should ignore because it could just be a chemical reaction & doesn't mean anything but I'm still taking it as a good sign :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kazzab25

Awwwww I love all these cats and dogs!! Izabella your cats are cute but the white one is conking the tabby one on the head! Are they friends usually! 

Serena your cats are spoilt! Thought my cat was spoilt ! I know she looks evil but she is so gentle and loving! 

Key, I've left hundreds of tests out and looked the next day and not seen 2 lines so I'd take that as a good thing! What tests are you using? You are sooo controlled I'd be testing 3 times a day! I'm going to google now!! 

I'm now 8 weeks 2 days ! Still sailing no symptoms!


----------



## key24

I used a first response test - I know I am being very controlled but can't face another negative so will be good & wait til otd. Only 3 more sleeps


----------



## Izabela

Key your in laws dog is very cute.

Kazza you are so lucky to have no symptoms. When I had my ectopic at 7 weeks apart from pains I had stomach burnt. On one occasion I was shopping in tesco with my husband and I nearly started a jar of gherkins in the shop.

The withe cat is half of the tabby' size and age but she is so naughty. He is usually patient with her but sometimes is telling her off. He has fully accepted her but I don't think he would accept a male kitten.


----------



## Izabela

Key I used first response too and was always negative, so your one means something. Baby wishes. X


----------



## Serena80

Izabela - your two are so gorgeous and funny. I love the tabby's white socks. That photo of her hitting him is hilarious. 

Key - your puppy is so beautiful - he's got big paws so will be big when grown! Is he a lab or a retriever? 

Kazza - Lucy doesn't look evil she looks amazing x


----------



## Serena80

Last one I promise. This is my favourite photo of mine.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 51.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kazzab25

Serena that pic is great!!! They are so cute!! This is my cat a about 18 months ago! Looks like a different cat!! 

Key, well I admire your strength getting through these few days! I used first response, never found them that clear! the ones that I found the best were superdrug cheap ones they always gave the clearest lines!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## key24

Yes in-laws puppy is going to be huge when he's full size but he's very cute and pure lab.

Kazza can't believe you haven't got any symptoms you lucky thing- long may it continue. Serena I know the first trimester was awful for you but I guess the only consolation is you were in royal company - sounds like you must have had same thing as Kate.

Thanks for positivity re test ladies I really don't think I can read too much into it but just seeing the two lines made me feel a bit more hopeful again. Not long now til find out for sure. Still have cramping & boobs have been tender for about 5 days but again it's impossible to know if just progesterone. Maybe I should swap brand from first response they've never given me good news!!


----------



## Serena80

Key - only one more morning of not testing & then it'll be OTD! Maybe it'd be a good idea to have a different type if test even if it's just being superstitious. I used the bog standard one Guys gave us & when it came back positive I didn't do another one even though I had a clearblue in the cupboard just in case it came back negative! I am the anti-Kazza!
The sore boobs are a good sign - do you usually get them? And did you say you usually get AF before the test date? No AF could be another good sign. I am really hoping for some great news on Thurs x

Kazza - Lucy looks angelic in the other photo - maybe you made her Lucifer?!


----------



## Izabela

Serena your cats are very cute. The black one is a twister. Are your cats outdoors. If so, you going to keep them inside for a while once you move.

Kazza like Serena said your cat looks changed. 

Key no long left until Thursday morning. Finger cross. I have a positive feeling that you may have twins.


----------



## key24

Let's hope your right Izabela - twins would be lovely but so would one little baby, I don't want to push my luck :)


----------



## Serena80

Izabela - our cats are indoor cats at the moment, we're thinking about trying to cat proof the garden in our new place & letting them out. We're a bit worried though as the tabby cat has vision problems & basically has no peripheral vision. I think the black cat would love being out & exploring but my husband has lost 2 cats in road accidents when he was growing up so he's more wary about it.

Key - hope you're doing well today x

Kazza - are you thinking of buying a doppler? I bought one around 11 weeks & used it just before my 12 wk scan when I had bleeding & I was able to hear her thumping away - it was very reassuring. I was worried about becoming obsessed & using it every day but I was very strict and only used it once a week unless I was particularly concerned about something. I am definitely glad I bought it, and I haven't had to use it over the last 2 months as you can always feel her kicking etc, but we used it once so my husband could listen to her hiccuping! X


----------



## key24

Serena a Doppler sounds great - really useful to calm anxieties and hear hiccups - bonus!!

Kazza I went out and brought Superdrug tests today I'm hoping they bring me the same luck as they did you :)


----------



## Izabela

Key good luck for tomorrow. Finger cross. Xxx

Serena there are lots of benefits with indoor cats, although I imagine you cats would like to roam through the garden. I definitely understand you dh concern. I am always concerned for mine, especially for the tabby, who goes in every neighbour's garden, across the streets. There is also the issue with the "presents" your cats may bring you such as mice, alive birds, sticks; mine ones even bring cat toys, bread and sausages from neighbours' houses.

Kazza great that your symptoms are mild.


----------



## Serena80

Good luck tomorrow Key - hope the Superdrug tests bring extra luck! Only a few more hours!

Izabela - that made me laugh out loud about your cats stealing toys & sausages. That's brilliant x


----------



## Tinkerbell3

I'm glad we'll have something to look forward to if it fails again, last time we had nothing, infact we had started just after we got back from our amazing wedding and honeymoon so it was a depressing few months. Plus hubby is dreading turning 30 and just wants to pretend its not happening so is will be a nice way to 'try' and enjoy the big milestone ;) we love it there and last time said it would probably be the last time so nice to be going back again.

Key how exciting you got engaged in Vegas, we actually went there a couple of days after we got engaged, we were doing a California and Vegas holiday and got engaged at Disneyland California then our next stop was Vegas :)
Hope that superdrug test brings you good luck tomorrow, am keeping everything crossed for you

Aww Kazza those scan pics are so nice, I love seeing how babies change over the pregnancy so can't wait for your next ones again now.

Loving all the pet pictures, making me want one. Time seems to be dragging this week, I just want Friday to hurry up so I can get this long day and all these tests over with.


----------



## key24

I can't believe I'm about to say this, but I'M PREGNANT!!

Have attached the test the line came up straight away and is pretty strong. I'm solo excited- really hope my receipent got same result this morning.

Thank you all for your support & positive vibes sure it made a difference 

Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Serena80

YEEEESSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!! 

Wow!!!!

Congratulations best news ever x


----------



## Serena80

Lister is the best. And Superdrugs!

How are you feeling ?! In shock?

How's your OH?

I'm so excited x


----------



## key24

Both in shock but so very happy :happydance:

I'm feeling ok still a bit crampy and very sore boobs and a bit headachy last couple days but otherwise fine. I did wake up very hungry last night but that's not the first time & think that's the steroids. Can't wait to get scan date that is going to feel like forever away!!!

I'm loving Lister & Superdrug!!!
X


----------



## kazzab25

OMG!!!! If I wasn't at my desk is be jumping around!!!!!!!! I'm so happy!!! I swear by the super drug tests!!!! And lister!!!!! The nk cells treatment have done the trick!!! Are you going to have the 6 week 3 day scan! If you do, before you pay 165 quid think about going ultrasound direct they have one in Norwood and eltham and they were brilliant ! 99 quid and you get loads of pictures!!!! I reckon twins!!! I'm so excited !! 

Tinkerbell and izabella it is your turn next!!! 

Serena, I've bought an angel sounds Doppler managed to find hear beat once two days ago and can't find it since!! They are great!! 

Wopppppeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## Izabela

Key fantastic News. SO PLEASED FOR YOU !!!!!


----------



## Izabela

Twins is what I thought all the way! NK abd extra progesteron such a big difernce. Great with Lister.
CONGRATS


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Wow, I knew it :) amazing news congratulations xx


----------



## key24

Thanks so much all and like Kazza says it will be you two next Izabela and Tinkerbell. We were both 4th time lucky but just goes to show can happen even when odds are against you!

Kazza your post made me laugh and don't get jumping on any desks in your condition!!

Scan is booked for 8th may when I'll be 6 + 6 -that seems like lifetime away, but I have to have another session of intralips the week before the scan.


----------



## kazzab25

Wahoooooooooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## Serena80

Key, that is so brilliant. The 8th May seems ages away but hopefully it'll fly by & then you'll get your first glimpse if your little one - or ones! Hopefully the cramps will ease off like Kazza's - or stick around for weeks like mine! 
So are you going to tell any people yet?
This is such a great day, I'm so pleased for you.

Izabela & Tinkerbell - hopefully this will be you too in May!

Kazza - you don't mess around do you?! The doppler is amazing. Hopefully from now on you'll be able to hear the heartbeats more easily. Maybe it's harder with twins? I was surprised in the beginning how low down the baby was - I kept thinking she was higher up but if I put the doppler much further down & tilted it I'd find her thudding away. What's the date of your 12 wk scan?

I'm too excited for Key to concentrate on my boring work! X


----------



## kazzab25

Key, I've been mega hungry since being pregnant too! That's the only symptom that has never gone away!! 

Serena how many weeks were you when you first heard the heart beat at home? 
Got a scan on nhs 10+2 on 29th April and midwife 3 may !


----------



## key24

It is ages away - don't know how I'll cope. Anything I should keep an eye out for over next couple weeks? I just want to see heartbeat /s and know everything is ok

I'm going to tell parents tomorrow then start telling people after that - we've got good friends down for weekend and I'll probably tell them before they get through the door!!


Kazza not long till next nhs scan which is good. I'm going to have 1st done at lister because of intralips then probably go local like you recommended.

Just can't believe it - I'm so excited & so don't want anything to go wrong now we've got over the first hurdle 

Xx


----------



## Serena80

Key - that's lovely, your parents are going to be over the moon! Although when I told my mum I think she was in shock & it took her a few weeks for it to sink in! Are you doing anything to celebrate tonight with your OH or just taking it easy? X it's so exciting x
I can't think of anything to look out for - just everything I wrote to Kazza about not panicking if you have any bleeding & ways to stop morning sickness - but she's been fine so maybe you will be too & that's the Lister Way! And dont worry when symptoms come & go as it is normal. Also my advice would be to try & enjoy it & not obsess about things that can go wrong (I didn't do this myself & worried constantly but in hindsight I wish I hadn't). Oh and keep a diary of symptoms is great for when you look back & might be good for pregnancy number two- unless you have twins & decide one pregnancy is enough!
I read the Rough Guide to pregnancy each week as its quite down to earth although it can be a bit Bridget Jonesey at times! It's by Kaz Cooke & is funny as well as having a weekly breakdown of symptoms & proper info about things you should do. Will you be due around Xmas? X

Kazza - after consulting my symptoms diary (I know, loser) I first heard the heartbeat at 12+1, that was the first time I used it. I'd had some bleeding coming off of the IVF drugs so tried it out & heard her! Have you got the gel for it as I tried it without the gel & couldn't hear anything? Is the. 10+2 scan the equivalent of the 12 week scan but it's earlier with twins? Or do you have more regular scans to check everything? X


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

WOOHOO!!! Key - amazing news.. Biggest congrats. I'm grinning from ear to ear for you! Can't wait to hear more.

Much love to all else.x


----------



## Izabela

Really happy for you Key and I feel more optimistic for the future. 
Thank you girl and I hope that Thinkerbel and I can follow soon.
Sounds great that most of you on this thread are pregnant or with baby.


----------



## kazzab25

Key, how are you today Hun? Sunk in yet? How did the parents take the news?

My only tip is, eat regularly if you can I'm sure that's why I've not had any sickness perhaps I'm wrong but I've been so hungry that I've just eaten my way through any nausea I'm sure!! 

Key I cant n lie these first few weeks have dragged for me! We had our first scan at lister too but deffo recomend this other clinic too as I got a much better service for a lot less money! Perhaps it was excuse I was further along and there was more to see!

Not trying to scar you but there's a girl on another forum a week behind me she had a scan at lister said she was having twins then she had an 8 weeks can else where and found triplets! The missed the other heart beat in the sac! So she has identicals and a single one! Crazy! 

Serena thanks for that! You are so funny consulting your book of symptoms! Such I great idea! I tried my doppler at 8+3 found it once after ages of trying! Not found it since then tried to tonight at 8+6 and found it no problem! I can only ever find one though! I don't think it is I think the nurse just let me go for a dating scan coz I told them it was ivf twins! 

Tinkerbell and Izabella how are you? 

Monkeyfeet hope you and William are doing well! 

J honey hope you and Scarlett are well! 

Serena, the weeks must be creeping up on you now?


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Kazza if you can only find one, it may be your own? Babies are really really low and it's really common to pick up on your own and mistake it for baby.

We're all well here, just off to Cornwall for a few days before my oh goes away for 4 mths.

Lots of love to all.xx


----------



## key24

My mum and dad were very soooooo v excited so it was lovely telling them, also told out friends who are beyond exited too - starting to make it more real by telling people.

Serena yes I remember all your tips that's really useful thanks and I really hope I don't bleed but if I do at least I know a bit more about it now.

Kazza glad things are going fine and your having a go on the doopler think I might have to invest in one in a few weeks! Can't believe lister missed a baby on a scan but I do trust them and be chase of the NK I will have to continue under their care until least 12 weeks. I know the weeks will drag to scan but I am very busy at work so I think that will make the time go quicker - hopefully.

Tinkerbell were you back at ARG yesterday for more tests- how'd it go?

Izabela - not long til your Guys appt and have you had any more thoughts about going abroad?

Monkeyfeet have a lovely weekend in Cornwall hope the weather's good. Hope you are still going to get to see lovely OH during the 4 mths he's away, that's a long time :( 

Jhoney hope all is good with you

Afm - I'm doing good still got sore boobs and a little bit of cramping / period like pain but more on and off now. Also very weird last couple of nights I've got indigestion after dinner which I never normally get other than that and not sleeping very well (hence posting at 5am!!) due to steroids I'm all good. Today is 4+2 :)

K xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi monkeyfeet, I've Deffinatly heard my own down there bit this one was much faster. I'm finding it slightly to the right just above my pelvic bone. Hope you have a lovely time in Cornwall! Lookslike your going to have nice weather for it! 

Wow 4 months!! Will you see him in between? 

Key, to be fair I really trust lister, if they can give us that bfp! I trust them to the moon and back! Just thought it was a mad story! And to be fair my second baby was measuring a few days behind the other so was less visible so that could happen to anyone if its hiding! Honestly key I'm so happy and excited for you!! Or babies are only 5 weeks apart!!!

Your symptoms sound good! Don't think I got any indigestion either!!! I seem to have dodged it all! Hope that's not going to be a regular thing for you x


----------



## Serena80

Monkeyfeet - have a lovely time in Cornwall - the sun's out at last! 4 months is so long, I hope you have lots of friends/family on call for nappy changing help x when you get time send us an update on how William is doing x

Key - how lovely for your parents & friends, they must be so thrilled. Telling people definitely makes is seem more real, I'm so excited to find out if you're having twins or one. It's crazy thinking that within 1 year we could potentially have 7 forum babies born...and hopefully a few more in early 2014 with Izabela & Tinkerbell's upcoming treatment too. Glad to hear the cramps are going off - although indigestion already isn't much fun x

Kazza - you're probably right about the second baby being harder to hear if they are a few days behind. Maybe it's harder to hear twins generally? Hopefully in a few weeks time you'll be able to find them quickly each time you use it. 

Izabela - have you made any firm decisions about how you're going to proceed next? How are you feeling? X

Tinkerbell - hope your tests went well, not long now until you're back on the short protocol x

AFM - got my blood test results & iron levels are low. Went to my GP for iron supplements. My GP surgery is the worst ever, I sometimes wonder if I'm being pranked & it's some weird version of beadle's about. I showed him my letter, explained I'm 29 wks & the blood test was done at 28 wks. Then I showed him my pregnacare vitamins so he could see how much iron I was already taking. He looked at all of these and then said "are you pregnant?"! Seriously?! I said "yes, 6.5 months". He said "oh you hide that well". What a moron. I have strangers on the street asking me about my pregnancy & my own dr with my records in front of him etc doesn't know. Then he told me I shouldn't be taking pregnacare - I asked if he was sure because the midwives tell you to take it all through pregnancy so then he studied the box and said things had changed since his day & to keep taking them. His day?! He's still a dr. He printed off a prescription for iron tablets - I asked if I could have a liquid form instead as I have IBS & don't want to get constipated. He said that was an old wives tale but that if I get constipated I should go back & he'd give me the the liquid form. I give up. Anyway I started the tablets so I'm hoping to feel less tired any moment now!


----------



## key24

Serena that's awful I can't believe your gp is so rubbish. Are you able to ask to see a different Doc? I guess you'll be moving pretty soon so will have a new gp then but it's a shame you're getting such rubbish service when you really need to feel in safe hands!! Sorry to hear iron is low and really hope the tablets kick in ASAP and give you boost you need to energy.

How's everyone else doing enjoying the lovely sunshine I hope. We've had lovely weekend with our friends & went to see marathon today. I'm feeling fine no major symptoms at mo just counting days til 8th!!

I have a question & sorry if tmi but did you ladies hold off on sex after bfp? I'm a bit nervous about doing anything in case I damage baby/s. Is this crazy - did you hold off at all??

K x


----------



## jhoney

Hi ladies this forum moves so fast I feel like I miss loads. I'm loving all the cat pics we have 2 cats an 8yr old and a 4yr old. They were both house cats until 2yrs ago we have found that when we let them out they stay very close to the house cos their not keen on roaming think its cos their not used to it. 

Key massive congratulations so fantastic, I'm so pleased for you. We did hold off on sex for ages but then I got to the stage when I wanted it all the time, raging hormones!!!! My oh was really funny and by the time I was really big he didn't want to at all he was worried we'd hurt the baby!!!! Or found my huge size a turn off but he swore this was not the case.

Kazza am pleased you are sailing through your pregnancy I'm so looking forward to finding out what sex your gorgeous twins are.

Serena your dr sounds useless its frightening to think they have patients lives in their hands. Pleased everything is going well with your pregnancy. What is your due date.

Izabela and tinkerbell I agree with the others it won't be long until you are both preggers. Then it will be a full house how great will that be.

Monkeyfeet I hope William is well how old is he now hope your both getting out and about and having lots of fun together.

Afm Scarlett and I are well still no sign of the tooth, but we are at a stage where we have to put teething gel on her gums before she feeds as the teat hurts her gums too much!!!!
Can you believe she is 4 months already and is now rolling on her side and playing with her toys, it goes sooooo fast enjoy every second with your new bubbas I feel like she grows and learns a new skill every week it's amazing.

I hope everyone has enjoyed this lovely weather it's been so nice lets hope spring is finally here.X.


----------



## Izabela

Serena sorry to hear your iron levels are low but good you are taking tablets. Disappointing but there are doctors like you GP who don' t read your records and don't read the latest researches. One of the GP at my surgery last year did not had a clue how long to sign me off after my ectopic considering that I had a C section. He also referred me back to the hospital for the stitches. I was on iron tablets at the time and within 2 weeks I was back to normal from being dizzy every time I stood up. I suffered with constipation. Orange juice, kiwi and plums seems to work for me. Wow you are 29 weeks.

Key so exciting to share such a great news with your family.

Monkeyfeet I am glad that you and William are enjoying the nicer weather. Sounds like your dh will be for a while away. Like Serena said hope you have your family and friends about.

Jhoney how is Scarlet are her teeth still painful. Hope you enjoy the weather. 

Kazza armed you still lucky and no symptoms.

Thinkerbel when do you reckon is egg collection.

AFM We went to the Marathon today my sister in law finished in 4 :35 hours. Was great atmosphere. I have an appointment with Guys on 7 May. I am still thinking that my progesterone must had been very low and the lightest spot I had 3 d post 5 d transfer was actually period sporting. Same type of sporting I got this month 3 days before AF. I found a good clinic in Check. I am going to email Lister this week to enquire egg shearing ad well. Key and Kazza how log did you had to wait since initial contact?


----------



## Izabela

Sorry auto correction was on


----------



## key24

Izabela I was at the marathon too and you're right it was great to cheer on all the runners. Your sil did amazing! Sorry to hear about your gp experience too - I know nhs ins free but should be a good level of care.

When I called lister re egg share I got an appt date about 4 weeks later. Ideally they'd like to do day3 tests fsh & amh before appt but it's not 100 required. Definitely ask about extra progesterone support - as you know I'm on gestone injections every other days as well as pessaries as I bleed before otd on both other fresh attempts, I'm sure that along with nk drugs is making a difference.

K x


----------



## kazzab25

Just a super Quickie from me, ill do a proper one later. 

Key, we didn't hold off at all and all was fine, if you spot it could be irritation of the cervix then id probably hold off but nhs site says its fine, so we did. The only thing you might find is cramping after not unbareable but its there but again its nothing to worry about and is normal.

Serena, sorry to hear of your iron levels , and your dr sounds terrible! Move drs ASAP!!!! Terrible!!! 

Jhoney glad Scarlett's doing well! 

Izabella initial appt was 4 weeks from making the call but then all moves fairly quickly there after! I think it's a good idea to seek your options there, at least you won't have to pay for the ivf treatment just hubby's side. I can't fault lister at all x


----------



## key24

Thanks Kazza just supper nervous about anything that may cause harm at the moment - know it's crazy!!

Just picked up my gestone medication & additional steroids from Lister which was £600 - a bit of a shock I thought it would be about 100 quid!! Got to pay another £400 for second dose of intralips thus week too. Looks like this baby is costing us a fortune already & they're not even here yet!! Still as long as everything is ok on the 8th I won't complain :)

How is everyone doing? Serena are you going to move GP'S??

Tinkerbell any news your end?

Izabela did you speak to Lister today about egg sharing?

Jhoney lovely to hear that Scarlett is doing so well - 4mths already!! I know what you mean my oh is currently saying sex is off menu until baby comes but don't think that is going to happen!!!

Monkeyfeet hope you've had a lovely weekend in Cornwall

Kx


----------



## Serena80

Key - everything you read about sex says it's fine. My OH & I slept together in early first trimester and I had bleeding afterwards which freaked us out a bit but I'd read it could happen & it stopped not long after it started, but it was a lot of blood which was weird. On top of the other bleeding we just decided it wasn't worth it as it caused too much stress worrying & after all these years trying we just thought we'd be best to do nothing that may harm her. We didn't speak to a dr though, just decided ourselves. But it's been a long 6.5 months!!! 
Those drugs are so expensive but definitely worth it. The 8th seems so far away, I wish it was tomorrow! But just think of your tiny little baby growing & by the time you get to see them they'll be much bigger - the size of a pea x

Kazza - is your next scan Thurs?! Which random vegetable will your babies be compared to by then? I think we're up to a cucumber now - I hate thinking of her looking like a cucumber! 

Jhoney - so lovely to hear all your news. And about your lovely cats - we're all crazy cat ladies! It's so nice to hear Scarlett is rolling & playing - I bet it feels like it's gone in a flash. Hope you've taken lots of videos x
My due date is 4th July. Hoping there won't be a heat wave around then!

Izabela - it would be great if you could go to Lister too - they seem to work magic and take very good care if their patients so hopefully they'd listen to you & increase the dose of progesterone. I think you're right about the spotting, I'm not sure why Guys seem reluctant to increase the amount of progesterone. Thank you for the advice about eating lots if fruit. I've been bloated & headachey since taking them the last few days so I'm just eating tons of fruit to cancel this out!

Monkeyfeet & Tinkerbell - hope you're both well x

Yes, I will def move GPs when we move to Sidcup, I really hope they have a good GP there as I've had ridiculously bad ones since living in Beckenham and then Shortlands. God knows how any of them ever passed a degree in medicine. I checked with my midwife though and she said the dose should be fine & I should take it in addition to the pregnacare vitamins. My next midwife appt is on Friday so I'll try to find out more about when they'll retest my bloods & monitor me as my GP didn't know surprise surprise!


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Sounds like everyone is well, the 8th will be here before you know it Key and we'll all know if its one or two babies you have growing ;) I'm going to guess with one.
Sounds like Lister really are great with you and Kazza both getting your BFP with your first cycle with them.

Friday all went fine, just a lot of routine tests but nothing that I'm not used to. My prescription was faxed off and just waiting for them to contact me about delivery. Will be doing 150iu of Gonal F again only difference is they give estrogen tablets after transfer aswell as progesterone plus antibiotics, so I ovulated yesterday which means injections start 2 weeks tomorrow/Wednesday with first scan on day 5/6 of injections and I expect if I respond same as last time EC around 20th May. Nervous, excited, scared to be going through IVF again but hopefully this will be our time.


----------



## key24

Tinkerbell that's great news - 2 weeks and you'll be full steam ahead. What do the antibiotics post transfer do - do they help implantation? Of course you've got all those normal roller coaster feelings about starting again but it sounds like you are in great hands so absolutely no reason why this won't be the time for you. I'm sending positive baby vibes already :)

Kazza is the scan this week or next? Can't wait to see next pic of two little ones 

X


----------



## Tinkerbell3

The antibiotics are to avoid infection which I guess is possible from collection, I've read it's quite common with a few clinics.


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya ladies! 3.55 am and I've been awake since 3! Not happy! Can't sleep! 

My scan is Monday 29th April. Not sure what veg ill be then! Think there the size of an olive now! 

Serena a cucumber!! That's crazy ! You no its not going to be long before she's hear! Do you think your pregnancy has gone fast? These 9 weeks have dragged for me!! 

Key how you feeling hun? I'm willing the 8th round quickly too! I want to no if your gonna be a fello twin mummy! 

Tinkerbell wow not long at all now and you'll be off on the ivf train again! I'm really positive this time will be your time!! 

Izabella any news on lister? 

Monkey feet and j honey hope you lovely mummy's are doing well!!


----------



## key24

Oh no Kazza that's what I've been like the last few weeks awake at 2 or3 for hours!! Mine's to blame on the steroids though and only another 7 weeks of them to go.

Yeah your Scan is Monday can't wait!!

You're right time is going verrrrrrrry slowly but 5 wks tomorrow. Was getting a bit worried I'd imagined the whole thing cos I'd only taken the 1 test so took another one today and it is still very positive so that 's good!! I'm fine still got sore boobs and seem to be going to the loo a bit more plus had a couple of night sweats but other than that fine. Scan is 2 weeks today - I CAN'T WAIT!!!

Serena - how you getting on with iron supplements are you feeling better?

Tinkerbell - yes guess that makes sense on antibiotics I'm so excited for you to be starting again :)

Izabela - how are you Hun, not long til Guys follow up appt and you can start to make plans I guess

Isn't the weather gorgeous at the moment - hope your all getting out to enjoy it.

K xx


----------



## Izabela

Kazza not long left until your scan, must be so exciting to see you little one. 

Key 2 weeks and you are going to know how many babies. So exciting. My bet is on 2.

Serena I hope you already feel better from the iron and I hope you are not too bloated. Can be incredibly uncomfortable especially when you are so far in your pregnancy. Few more months and you precious little one is going to be with you.

Monkey feet and Jhoney I am glad you and your little ones enjoy the lovely sun shine. Is so lovely hearing about your ones.

Thinkerbell Hammersmith sound professionals. Sound good that they take precautions. You always got great respond. This is your time.

AFM not long left till Guys appointment. I also emailed Lister hope to hear from them soon, I also got more info from a clinic in Check. I am planing to have a weekend away for my 30 in 2 weeks time. Hope this would take my mind away. I can't wait to start again but in the same time I am scare to have another disappointment.


----------



## key24

Izabela I called the egg sharing number and got an appt straight away the number is 0207 881 4036 - might be quicker than email, although lister are very good at communicating.

Where are you going for your 30th? You should relax and enjoy a big celebration before you then kick off treatment again. I'm sure relaxing and trying not to dwell too much between last time and kicking off again helped me. 

I'm starting to feel very old on here with all these 30th birthday - I'm 36 next month :(

K x


----------



## Izabela

Hi key thank you for advice I will call them tomorrow. It is you recipient pregnant?
Just a short break in the UK, probably Bath.
Are doing anything for you birthday. You have a big present being pregnant is just lovely.so glad for you. I still bet on twins. Xx


----------



## key24

Spoke to lister today and my recipient did't get pregnant unfortunately and nothing to freeze. I feel really bad for them & wish I could have given them more embryos but I guess we don't know her situation maybe she needs to have NK testing?


----------



## Izabela

It is a shame she din not got pregnant, yes she may need more tests. Hope she would be lucky next time.

I caller Lister and I got an appointment on 16th May. Not long left. They were pretty quick to answer the phone and were really nice. Thanks for advice Key. Hope to have your luck ladies.


----------



## Serena80

Tinkerbell - good news about all the test results & starting gonal f so soon. This time next month you'll have one or two little ones onboard x

Key - how are you feeling? Are you enjoying having the pregnancy symptoms? I'm sorry your recipient didn't get her BFP, she must have been very disappointed but hopefully she'll be able to have further tests & try again and get her BFP a little further down the road x

Izabela - that's great you've heard back from Lister & got an appt. it's worked so well for Key & Kazza so hopefully you can try there too x and a lovely weekend away for your birthday will be perfect, Bath is gorgeous x

Kazza - bet you can't wait until Monday! This whole pregnancy has gone SO slowly. The longest 7 months ever. The first trimester seemed painfully slow, the second wasn't as bad after about 17/20 weeks as then we started getting things ready for her & it seemed to be a lot more exciting. Now I'm just desperate for her to get here safe & sound! Hope your two little olives are doing well all snuggled in there x

AFM - I've had a bad week. On Wed I started having heart palpitations at work which didn't go off. After 15 mins they called an ambulance & the paramedics measured my HB which was 250 (supposed to be 80, and 100 is considered high). They then drove me to Lewisham Hospital with sirens on & taken to the resus dept, all of which freaked me out. They couldn't get my HB down & as it'd been nearly 1.5 hrs by then they had to give me a shot, which they said can be toxic to the baby but had to be given as they were worried about my heart. The gynaecologist was there & said its mainly toxic in the 1st trimester & she strongly recommended it so had to have it even though I didn't want to take anything bad for the baby but by then I was on the oxygen thing & couldn't really talk so just had to go with what they said. The shot worked & took my HB down to 120, but as that's still high I had to stay in overnight so they could monitor me & the baby. Everything's fine now, except she may have some liver or kidney damage that we'll have to monitor. But when I first went in they said they were going to give me steroids as I might go into labour & these would help her breathe, but after an hour they said they wouldn't but would be ready in case I went into labour the next day. It was all pretty terrifying. The staff there were all amazing though & the medical ward was great. The cardio dr saw me & said I have SVT which is apparently harmless to me & baby but if I have more attacks I 'll have to take meds to prevent them & poss have a csection. I can have an op after the birth which will stop the attacks but I'm not even thinking about that yet I just want her to be safe. I had a midwife appt today & she's fine but I just feel really teary & worried. I just can't bear anything to happen to her.


----------



## Izabela

Serena I am so sorry to hear what you went through, must had been so scary. I imagine you are still shaken. Your little baby girl should be just fine as the consultant said is a more of a possible issue in the first trimester. One of my managers daughter developed diabetes and septicemia through the second and last trimester and had 2 weeks of strong IV antibiotics, while was 3 weeks in hospital. Was told baby maybe blind and other issues but he is absolutely fine and nearly 1 year old and is reaching the developmental milestones. There are also lots of women who abuse alcohol and drugs or attempt suicide with medication, during pregnancy and have perfect babies who develop well and archive their full potential in the right environment. The shot does not seem to be any real risk for your baby. Its amazing how resilient those little ones are.
I can imagine is a an experience you were better of without but try not to worry about it.


----------



## kazzab25

Oh serena, you have had such a bad week!!! My goodness!! I really hope you are feeling better! I totally second Isabella's words, de said all should be fine, I was watching this documentary and babies are really resilient!! Fight better than an adult!!! She'll be fine! But totally understand your worry! We would all feel the same but every is going to be ok!!! You keep that chin up x 

Key over 5 weeks now!!! Wahooooo! Any symptoms? I so can't wait for your scan! I think twins too!! 

Izabella glad you've got your appt at lister!! They have been fantastic for key and I!! And out if all the lister ladies I'm talking to on another forum that have all cycled at lister 6 out of seven are pregnant! Plus key so that's great odds!!!


----------



## key24

Serena that's awful - you must have been so worried and stressed by the whole situation you poor thing. So glad that they manage to bring your heart rate down and I know you wouldn't want anything that could possibly do damage to the baby but it sounds like they knew what they were doing and I'm sure Rosalie will be absolutely fine. As the girls say they are very tough little things :) you take it easy this weekend and I really hope the next few weeks sail past ok for you with no other probs - you totally deserve it

Izabela great news about lister - can't wait to hear how it goes on 16th - they are a fantastic clinic

Kazza looking forward to seeing next pics to the 2 little ones on Monday! How are you doing, and new symptoms yet?

Afm - 5+2 today - haven't really got any other symptoms yet. Still not sleeping well and am feeling a bit more tired than normal but otherwise fine. Have been very busy at work so this week went quickly hopefully next week will too & then scan day will be here, I'm so excited to make sure everything is ok & of course how many little ones there are :)

K x


----------



## kazzab25

Hi key, no symptoms for me, I do get tired early but that's all really!!!! Roll on scan days for us both!! You might be lucky like me and not get any symptoms!


----------



## key24

So far so good on symptom front except for boobs, still some cramping & huge appetite but hard to know what is progesterone / steroids and pregnancy. I've only got 10 days til scan :)

Kazza hope all goes well tomorrow and am looking forward to seeing updated pics

X


----------



## Izabela

Good luck Kazza. Looking forward to see your pics.
Key not long left until your scan. So exciting time. Great so you both do not have many symptoms.


----------



## Serena80

Good luck today Kazza! Looking forward to hearing all your baby news & seeing the little ones!

Izabela, key & Kazza - thank you all so much for your lovely messages they really made me feel better. I've been quite teary & tired the last few days but I'm going to go to work today & try to get back to normal. She's kicking away like a little footballer which definitely helps the worry x

Izabela - looking forward to hearing what Lister say, really hope you get to go forward with them as they sound so excellent x

Key - brilliant that you don't have any bad symptoms, just the fun ones like being mega hungry which is great as you get to eat lots of cake! Just over 1 week until you get to see how many buns are in your oven x


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks guys! 

All is fine!! Babies are both doing well, although I notice the difference in quality of scan going from private to NHS! Scan quality is not great not helps by the af the babies kept wriggling everytme she tried to take the picture!

Illpost pics once my phone has charged! 

Been shopping today too! Bough the Moses baskets and baby grows!


----------



## kazzab25

Bubs so very happy!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## key24

That's great Kazza glad they are both growing well and there are no problems. You're definitely right the other scans you had we're so much clearer!

Can't wait for mine a week on Weds - when you had the scan at lister did you see one of the nurses after it was it just Liz (scanning lady?)

Serena I'm not surprised you've had a teary weekend, what you went through last week would have scared life out of anyone! At least Rosalie is kicking away and letting you know she is all ok :)

How's everyone else - Tinkerbell not long til you kick off and Izabela hopefully you'll get some answers from guys next week

K x


----------



## kazzab25

Hey key, yes you see the nurse straight after x I'm so excited for your scan!! 

How ou feeling now serena xxx 

Hope everyone's ok xx


----------



## Izabela

Hi kazza your scans are lovely. So great all going fine for you and you are enjoying baby shopping. So exciting. I would guess you have at least one boy. X
Key not long left until your scan.x
Serena hope you are well, great that your little one is active.x
Thinkerbel hope your protocol goes well, not long left. Finger cross.x


----------



## Serena80

Great news Kazza - they are little babies now! It must be so strange having to buy two of everything!

Key - can't wait for your scannect week - how far along will you be next Wed?

Izabela - hope you're doing well hon x

I'm a lot better today thanks. Got an appt at PRUH with the consultant tomorrow so fingers crossed it'll be ok x


----------



## kazzab25

Keep us posted serena!!! 

Yes two Moses baskets and two change matts and two of each baby grow!!! Haha 

Right list of important dates, tomorrow for serena, 14th may my next scan 

Izabella when's your follow up? 

What dates your scan key? 

Once again it's 3 am and in awake!!


----------



## key24

Good luck today Serena hope it all goes well with the consultant - I'm sure everything will be fine hun.

Kazza I bet shopping for Moses baskets etc was so much fun - although not so much fun having to buy everything twice. Did you say you we're going to find out sex I can't remember?

So my scan is Weds may 8th (week tomorrow) and I'll be 6+6 by then which means this Thurs I hit 6 week mark :)

K xx


----------



## Izabela

Good luck today Serena xx
My appointment with Guys is on 7 May.


----------



## kazzab25

Ok girls ill try and remember!! Appts looming now!! 

Good luck serena!!! 

Key yes we will find out, shopping is too hard without knowing!!


----------



## Serena80

Hello! Appt at PRUH was fine, they are going to scan at 32 & 36 wks to check her liver & kidneys but Mr Lee didn't think the adenosine should have caused damage to the baby so I will just try to forget about that for now & hope everything's fine from the scans. I also have to see him at 36 wks to check everything but apart from that he seemed happy for me to continue to full term & have a natural labour. I just have to avoid exertion & stress to try to avoid another SVT episode so I'm on desk arrest at work & may have to come in slightly late & leave early. But I only have another 4.5 wks of work left & I've got 3 days leave so really only another 20 working days left! I know it's bad to wish your life away but I just wish it was 40 wks & she was here already!

Key - 6 weeks on Thurs! Halfway through the first trimester! Are you enjoying it or are you feeling anxious? Do you think you'll buy any little baby things after the first scan? X

Kazza - is the 14th your 12 wk scan? Will you be nearer 13 wks by then? I can't wait until your gender scan - do they do that at 20 wks for twins or is it earlier? 
Also - when do you start showing?! That must be much earlier with 2 little ones in there! 

Izabela - do you have to meet the dr at Guys before you can start with Lister or another clinic?

Tinkerbell, jhoney & Monkeyfeet - hope you are all well & look forward to hearing from you when you get the chance x


----------



## kazzab25

Hi serena! I'm glad everything ok and bubs is doing well! Good news about having a natural labour! 20 working days!! Major countdown is on!! 

Ill be 12+4 at my next scan, but tell me if I'm overreacting but if the next scan pics are not clear do you think I can request to move to the pruh for my scans as that's where the birth is anyway! I feel like I'm being silly! 

I've got a little pot belly just starting to pooch out a bit but you'd just think I was getting fat I think!! 

How's everyone doing xxx


----------



## Serena80

Where are you having them done now? My 12 was done at Queen Mary's because PRUH was full, and my 20 week was at PRUH. Both were ok, but the 12 week was clearer as she was in a better position.


----------



## kazzab25

I'm at queen Mary's for scans and antenatal and the birth at pruh, can you post a pic of your 12 week one maybe it was just that there small and was wriggling around then? I'm being such a drama queen!!


----------



## key24

Really glad to hear everything's ok Serena that's brill news,and only 20 days if work you'll be finished and the little one here before you know it:)

Pruh - is that the hospital near chapter 1? Oh & I were talking yesterday and guessed that's probably where we'd be. Shame Beckenham beacon don't do delivery as is right on our doorstep!

Kazza if you aren't happy with scans I'm sure you can always ask about changing. Do you have more scans on nhs with twins or is it the same?

I'm still feeling fine just can't wait for next Weds to come so we can see heartbeat & know things are ok. I think I'd hold off on the shopping til I get further in 1st trimester or maybe even in 2nd

Izabela / Tinkerbell not long til things progress for you ladies too - I still have everything crossed for you :)

K x


----------



## Serena80

Let me know if this works - I've had to use picstitch to try to make it a smaller size so I could upload it but it means it's zoomed in a bit!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Serena80

Kazza - it might be that it's hard to take clear images of twins as they are so close, but I have no idea if that's correct as I've not seen twin ultrasounds before! My 20 wk scan pic isn't as clear but that was because she was moving so much I think. 

Key - yes Pruh is next to Chapter 1. The antenatal unit seems quite nice, have you been given a booking in appt yet? Or can you do that at Beckenham? X


----------



## key24

Nope haven't done anything yet, am going to wait until after scan next week and hopefully Lister will tell me where to start with contacting hospitals etc, as I don't have a clue!


----------



## Serena80

I know! Guys didn't mention it to me until my 8 wk scan when they discharged me & when I asked what I should do next seemed shocked I'd not already met a midwife for a booking in appt! Then I had to wait until wk 11 & the midwife kept commenting on how late I was! 
You just need to go to your GP tell them you're pregnant & they refer you to the midwife/hospital for your appt. but I'm sure it's ok to wait until after the scan next week as you'll know more then about how many babies you're growing x


----------



## kazzab25

Oh that's a great pic! Ah bless her! And that was at queen Mary's ! Maybe it was that there are still smaller than at 12 weeks and they are camara shy!! 

Key yes that's the pruh I'd guess that's where you would go although being beckenham your probably just as near to lewisham. Apparently there birthing suite is amazing! Brand new! But that's if they don't close it down! 

We've waited till the 10 week scan to buy as Liz at lister said if that's ok your safe to say things are gonna be ok from there x


----------



## kazzab25

Sorry completely missed some of these posts, lister told me to tell go and get into the system ASAP xx but I again had to chase my appt up!!!


----------



## key24

Ok s**t I'll book an appt with my gp as soon as poss. I guess I've been so used to being drip feed by Guys /Lister just thought it would somehow magically happen!!

Lewisham sounds good if they've got a new unit, have you seen it??
Although do I want my baby (s) to be born in London or Kent?


----------



## kazzab25

My friend had her baby in the suite at lewisham and she said it was like a hotel !!! Think she said she had her iwn room and everything! I think you can choose where you want the birth! I don't no why but I prefer the idea of pruh even though I've heard that suite is amazing!!


----------



## jhoney

Hi serena so pleased your ok what an awful shock. I'm sure Rosalie will be just fine. Not long now and she will be here, it's all so exciting. Hope your managing ok in the heat it's not so much fun when your pregnant and it's hot outside.
Do you have most of what you need for baby and your hospital bag.

Key and kazza glad you are both doing well and not feeing too bad. Lots of exciting news over the next few weeks really looking forward to hearing how many your having key and what the sex are of your twins kazza. I agree with izabela I think there is at least one boy in there I'm going to be bold and guess 2 boys, only because I'm convinced girls give you really bad symptoms.

Izabela and tinkerbell hoe your both keeping well.

Monkeyfeet hope you and William are good and your having lots of fun with him and enjoying every second of being a mummy.

Afm we're both good Scarlett has learnt to roll over this week which was extremely exciting for us think we scared her with all our cheering!!! And we have now moved onto weening which she is really enjoying. We're loving the sunshine being able to take her out without putting tons of layers on is fantastic.

Have a great bank holiday everyone.Xx.


----------



## key24

Jhoney sounds like your having so much fun with Scarlett and must be lovely to get out & about in subshine.

Yes I'm doing well thanks - have had a few days of feeling a little queasy but other than that all ok. Obviously I can't wait for Wednesday and I just hope everything's ok and we see at least 1 heartbeat!!

Serena how's this week been at work hopefully your doing ok. Not long until you start antinatal isn't it?

Kazza how you doing? Are you starting to show? I feel like my belly is starting to get much bigger already!

Tinkerbell have you started injections now?

Izabela aren't you at guys for a follow up this week too?

Afm I'm booked in with docs on Friday so hopefully they'll be able to tell me what to do next from there, other than that counting down days to Weds & enjoying the sunshine :)

Xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi everyone! 

Hope your all well! 

Key, hopefully you won't struggle too much with the queasiness!! What time is your scan on Wednesday? I felt I look bloated out by roughly 6 weeks and now my belly is really starting to round up they say you can put on up to 10 lbs in the first tri with twins! I've put on about 8!!! Not too pleased!

Serena? Hope you feeling ok! 

J honey, glad your doing well Scarlett sounds like such a bundle of joy !

Tinkerbell how's thing hun? 

Izabella not long now till your follow up!

AFM i had my midwife booking appt! Really dissapointed! She gave me no advice, didn't have the answers to most of my questions and just went through the booking details and took blood and urine! Not impressed! She was a bank midwife at the hospital so I might go to my drs and ask to see someone!!


----------



## Serena80

Jhoney - so glad you and Scarlett are doing so well. So is she starting to have food now or just switching on to bottles rather than breast milk (I have no idea about this stuff!). Yes I'm much better now & over the shock of last week. Just in case though we've been out today to get stuff for the hospital bag. I'm only 31 weeks but just incase I have another attack & go into early labour I want to at least be a bit prepared! It's weird buying nappies & breast pads - seems surreal. We were given an insane amount of baby clothes so we're just washing & packing the 'tiny baby' ones and when I get nearer to the due date we can swap to 'new born'. 
Can I ask - what size nursing bras did you get? Did you get ones a few sizes bigger than normal? Before pregnancy I was a 34D & during the 1st trim I went up to 34DD & have stayed at that since. Do you think it's likely my boobs will get huge towards the end of pregnancy or after the birth or shall I buy nursing bras in 34DD? Sorry if this is too personal!

Key - sorry you've been feeling queasy hopefully this will pass soon. I can't wait until Wed. I sure it will be great news & you'll see at least one heartbeat! Possibly two if you're feeling bloated already!

Kazza - 8lbs already! Well done! They are obviously growing well inside you! Sorry your midwife experience was bad - what's a bank midwife? Hopefully you'll get to see a good one soon. I saw Patricia White at Pruh, she was good - could you ask to see her instead for another booking in & complain about the last one?


----------



## key24

Serena sounds like a good plan to get yourself ready and prepared but I reckon you'll get over the awful shock of the other week and carry on to full term (I have my fingers crossed anyway :)) must be fun starting to sort through baby clothes have you brought much yourselves?

Kazza sorry to hear about your midwife appt maybe you could request to see the same person as Serena? I think I might have put on a couple of lbs and can definitely start to see a rounder belly already, but then the other day I saw online that could be from progesterone & still ivf drugs so who knows.

Not long til scan and finding out how many I'm carrying, actually the past couple of weeks have been bearable but probably only because I'm so busy at work otherwise think I'd be going mad

Hope you've all had a wonderful sunny bank hols

X


----------



## kazzab25

Hi girls, its creeping up on us now! So excited about your scan!!! 

Serena a bank midwife is a temp midwife, only called upon when needed for cover! Ill never have to see her again thankfully! I'm going to phone my drs and see if I can get in with one of the regular midwives just to make sure I'm aware of everything I should be at this stage! 

I've been finding my babies heart beat on the Doppler regularly now! I still can only find one, perhaps the other sits further behind the other so harder to pick it up!

So exciting! 

Izabel is it your follow up tomorrow? 

Tinkerbell how are you?


----------



## kazzab25

Hi girls, its creeping up on us now! So excited about your scan!!! 

Serena a bank midwife is a temp midwife, only called upon when needed for cover! Ill never have to see her again thankfully! I'm going to phone my drs and see if I can get in with one of the regular midwives just to make sure I'm aware of everything I should be at this stage! 

I've been finding my babies heart beat on the Doppler regularly now! I still can only find one, perhaps the other sits further behind the other so harder to pick it up!

So exciting! 

Izabel is it your follow up tomorrow? 

Tinkerbell how are you?


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Serena, sorry to hear what happened but hope you're feeling ok now and I'm sure everything will all be fine :hugs:

Kazza, how rubbish to hear your appointment with the midwife was bad and disappointing, hope the next one will be better. Do you have no more scans now until 20 weeks?

Key, you must bee feeling so excited for your scan now

So, what sex do we reckon for Kazzas twins and how many is Key carrying? I reckon 2 boys for Kazza and 1 baby for Key

AFM - AF arrived today so Gonal F starts tomorrow and need to ring Hammersmith to book my first scan which I think will be Friday or Saturday. Can't believe that I could be having EC is just under two weeks


----------



## kazzab25

OMG tinkerbell I can't believe you just dive straight into stims! That's brilliant! You never no the more antagonistic approach could be just what suits you! 

Serena hope your feeling ok! I think you will go to term with no problems!! Make your you look after yourself too!! 

I reckon key has twins too! My theory is because key always gets good quality eggs and the one time she gets bfp she's had nk treatment so high chance both would implant!!! Plus I really want a twin buddy!! Haha 

I don't mind what I have but I would love one of each ! I'm not that lucky though!!


----------



## Serena80

ha ha Tinkerbell, I like your idea for a sweepstake on Key & Kazza. I think Key will have twins both boys, and Kazza will have one of each - the baby that hatched earlier will be the girl and the other one will be a boy - now that's a lot of detail! although if jhoney's theory about morning sickness being linked to girls is correct then maybe it'll be double boys all round!
Good luck with the stims, it's great to be able to skip the downregging phase. did you hear back about when your first scan is to see how it's progressing? best of luck with this round, we will all be rooting for you x

Key - good luck tomorrow, can't wait to hear your news & find out if you're in the twins club with Kazza or the lone ranger baby club with me. do you have any preferance? x
I haven't been buying any clothes really - we bought a couple of dresses after the 20 week scan just because we were so excited to find out the gender, but apart from that and some cotton hats we haven't had to buy anything as we've been donated a ton of hand-me-downs! this might be the only upside of going through IVF so having babies a few years after other people! we have bought the crib, baby bath, changing mat, glo egg & sleeping bag, and our parents have bought us a car seat, pushchair & a few bits. to be honest i'm struggling to remember what we have bought as it's all packed away in boxes in our never-ending house move!

Kazza - that's great about finding the heartbeats with the doppler, it is so reassuring. it must be hard to know how many you're finding with the two of them in there!
that's annoying about the bank midwife. I'll try to think what they did in mine so you can check, but obviously mine was done very close to 12 weeks so may have been slightly different. In my appt they weighed me, took my height, blood pressure, urine & bloods. then we went through mine and my husband's medical histories and those of our immediate families. Then she just discussed the information in the purple medical notes booklet and gave me a few extra sheets about nutrition and pelvic exercises. she basically said what to eat/avoid, which vitamins to take, explained which exercise was good and recommended and then stresses repeatedly about doing the pelvic and abdominal exercises because of continence. and said you had to do them for the rest of your life! I do some occassionally but keep forgetting, but so far haven't peed myself although i'm sure that will be a late third trimester experience! she also highlighted the dates of upcoming appts, when I should be getting the MATB1 form and going to the PRUH open evening etc. and she booked me in for my 26 week appt with the consultant and my 20 week scan and my 16 week midwife appt. and talk to you about the tests you can choose to have at 12 weeks which test for various things but seem to mainly be Down's syndrome. They are also supposed to give you a Bounty pack at this checking in appt but they'd run out and i didn't get it until a couple of weeks ago which was a shame as the info book has weekly information which was quite interesting.
That is everything I think - hopefully the bank midwife covered most of that but if not it'd worth trying to see another midwife x


----------



## key24

Tinkerbell that's fantastic news about starting gonal- f tomorrow, lucky you with no down regging to contend with. Hopefully the new protocol will make all the difference and a fresh start at a new clinic. Like you say EC is just round the corner am so excited for u!!

Am also loving the sweepstake - I really don't know if it's one or two. If I could choose I'd go for twins as I would like more than 1 child and age is not exactly on my side but I'll be happy to just hear any heartbeat tomorrow! I think Kazza is definitely at least 1 boy if not too. I have been suffering a bit with feeling sick for quite a few days now so maybe that means team pink??

Quick question for tomorrow do I need empty or full bladder for scan or does it not matter?

Serena I think we'll be in a position to get a few hand me down baby clothes from friends too which will be great, but can't wait to be able to starting looking at cots and push chairs :)

Izabela - sorry I can't remember was your guys follow up today or thurs? If today hope you got some answers

K x


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks serena, I wasn't told any if that info!! So what have you packed in your hospital bag? 

Key, I'm sooooo excited about your scan tomorrow!! I was just telling Daniel about when we were at the sane seminar at guys then we met that day then we both went to lister and got our bfp!! Us lot have been through soo much together!! And for so long! I love this thread! I feel like I've made life long friends via the net! Sad but so lovely!! Now we just need izabella and tinkerbell to get there's and this thread will be even more amazing than it already is! 

Ill be checking tomorrow for your news! Best if luck!! 

Much love to all xxxxxx


----------



## Izabela

Key good luck tomorrow. I think you are going to have twins. So exciting. I think a boy and a girl.
Kazza I think you are going to have 2 boys. So exciting you have done baby shopping and you can hear the babies' harts.
Serena sounds great you have most of the baby staff ready and you had lots of help from family and friends. No long left until you are going to be on maternity leave and soon a mummy.
Thinkerbell so exciting you are going to have ET in few weeks. Antagonist cycle sounds good. Guys suggested to us.
Jhoney, Scarlet sound lovely and she already rolled over and ready to start on solids. Babies are growing so quick. Sound great that you both enjoy the weather.
Monkeyfeet hope you and William had a lovely bank holiday weekend.
Afm I had a good weekend we my nephews and did not had much time to read the thread. I had today my Guys appointment with the director of ACU. This lasted only 15, he started receiving phone calls and managed to cut it short. We did not get many answers. He dismissed progesterone absorption/ levels but suggested progesterone injection and steroids. He said that the quality is the main issue and gently said is more likely an issue of sperm. He does not believe a new sample would make a difference but said fresh against frozen is better. His view is we need as many as possible eggs to get the lucky sperm and have a good embryo. He suggested antagonist cycle (short protocol). My ectopic was a 4BB blastocyte. But this BC was the best. Nu sure about my day 6 frozen's quality but I asked for the file. In his opinion is a lottery game and eventually we would get there if we keep trying. I was not satisfied with hi answer. When my husband asked for a sperm screening he said to discuss it next time.
So tired of all of this. We are going with Lister and I am prepared to have 2 more goes before exploring other options. I really hope the extra progesterone can make q difference even with an early blastocite or day 3. Sorry for the long ranting.


----------



## kazzab25

Izabella sounds like you were treated poorly at guys today! I'm so sorry, I do believe you'll get there but know busy has a bottomless Pitt of money which
Im sure these drs think we have! But I think if you choose lister you will be satisfied with the quality of the service you receive! And they will change your protocol and give different suggestions! 

Your appt at lister is the 16th is that correct?


----------



## jhoney

Hi serena it's not too personal at all, I wore 32D before then went up to a 36F while pregnant M & S said I should get 2 cup sizes bigger and to come in when Scarlett was born, my milk didn't come in very well so never needed any bigger in the end. I think the best bet is too have baby give it a week or so then go back and get re measured I think you'll have a better idea of what size your going to be while breast feeding once your milk has come in.
Scarlett is on formula but is taking a full 8oz's at every feed (every 4hrs) and was becoming very hungry again within 2 1/2 hours of her feed, and was a little unsettled at night so we started to wean her early as we felt she was ready.
Even though the books and midwife say to wait until 6months. My husband and I don't really follow the baby books I think every baby is an individual and books start to freak me out so I go by the rule mummy knows best, well it works for us.

Key good luck tomorrow I'm betting on twins for your scan can't wait to hear all about it.
I'm going with 2 boys for kazza.

Izabela what an awful experience with guys it's so frustrating when you feel like no one is listening I really hope you get better advice and treatment options from the lister.

Tinkerbell hope the start of your cycle is going well not long now until EC that is very exciting.X.


----------



## jhoney

Oh and ladies make sure you remember to do your pelvic floors I wasn't strict at doing them well couldn't really due to having spd and I did pay the price post delivery, it gets better but it is just a hassle I could of done without.X.


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks j honey! Not been doing mine, I don't
Like doing them! Ill try!! 

Key I'm sooo excited what times your appt?


----------



## key24

Hi all sorry to keep you in suspense! So we saw two sacs but they could only find 1 heartbeat and it looks like the second has stopted developing. Amazing to see to the 1 baby doing brilliantly apparently but obviously a bit sad about the second. Will try and upload pic later if i can. They said second sac make get absorbed or i might bleed so we'll just have to wait & see. I'm away with work next week but might book a scan at 9 wks just to see if everything ok. Kazza where did u go for your second scan locally?

Izabela your Guys appt sounds very frustrating. Although I have to say we never got rushed out or didn't have their full attention - that side of things was fine, they did say the same thing just keep trying! Well I think I could be trying til the cows come home on their protocol with no nk drug support and it would never have worked so definitely believe in trying new things. It sounds like gestone injections could be good for starters and you do get used to them. I think you'll be pleasantly surprised by lister in a few weeks :)

Tinkerbell - how did 1st injection go today?

Jhoney - sounds like you've got right attitude with Scarlett and sod what the books say if she's ready she's ready!! Thanks for pelvic floor tips must start those soon

Serena I'm 32d too but growing quickly (to oh's delight) I think I will need to get measured again soon. Did you notice a big change in 1st trimester?

Kazza - your lovely words really made me smile, and although we're not going to be twin buddies still looking forward to going through next few mths trials & tribulations! It's lovely that we've got sucha great group and now just 2 more bfp's to go

K xx


----------



## key24

Here is scan from today


----------



## kazzab25

Key!!! I've been waiting all day for your news!!! Then I started getting worried!! I'm do sorry about the other twin!! :( but great news about the other baby! That's brilliant that the little poppet is doing well!!! We used a company called ultrasound direct who are also known as baby bond, the nearest is eltham on a Saturday or Norwood which I used on a Sunday! They have a great website if u type ultrasound direct into google. It's £99 and you get lots of pics and at 8 weeks we got to hear the heart beat! 

I'm so pleased you saw a lovely heart beat!!!


----------



## kazzab25

The pic didn't upload hun x


----------



## key24

Try again scan at 6+6
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## kazzab25

Oh wow!! Amazing!! Much better than mine at 6+3!! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Serena80

Ah brilliant news Key, love the pic. It is a shame about the other embryo but it obviously wasn't to be and it's fantastic news about the other baby going strong! How did you feel seeing the heartbeat? And how was your OH? Regarding the boobs - yes they got big & veiny & sore in the first trimester but seemed to settle down in the second trimester! My OH kept saying 'oh my god' when they were huge but I don't think the blue veins were particularly attractive!
How is the morning sickness? Maybe you have a little girl in there!

Izabela - I'm so sorry your experience at Guys was so shocking - that's terrible. Maybe it'll be a good thing to move on and like Key said if she hadnt have gone to Lister she wouldn't have got her BFP. Lister definitely seems miles better, which I feel a little guilty saying after I got my BFP at Guys, but they definitely have their faults. I hope you're ok, and your OH too. The next step will be the right one for you I'm sure x

Jhoney - thank you for the bra advice, it's really helpful. I can't believe how many sizes you went up! Was that right at the end or gradually throughout the pregnancy? I'm not sure what to expect in the last few weeks. But I think if maybe I buy one nursing bra 2 sizes bigger for my hospital bag & then after the baby turns up head to M&S and freak out the bra staff! 
I think it's great Scarlett is eating so well & ready for the real stuff. Does that mean you won't have to breast feed anymore or do you continue but just less regularly? X

Kazza - the hospital bag is full of cute little things for the baby such as clothes, hats , mittens, nappies & cloths. The things for me are horrendous - giant sanitary pads, arnica tablets, disposable breast pads, a couple of cheap nighties to give birth in which my friend warned I should bin after as it will be covered in things I won't want to see again! Blegh!

Tinkerbell - how are the stims going? X


----------



## jhoney

Key your scan picture is amazing so clear mine at that stage just looked like a blob on the screen.
So sorry about embbie Number 2 but so happy that you have a lovely baby on board with a nice strong heart beat.
How are the symptoms are you starting to get a lot yet.

Serena my boobs suddenly got very big in the 2nd trimester and then didn't do much growing after that really. It takes a few days for the milk to come in so you'll have plenty of time to get the massive bolder holders!!!!!!
Now scarlett is having two meals a day the one in the morning I reserve for new tastes, and the afternoon food is porridge with a flavour she likes mixed in like bananas or apples. At this stage she still keeps to her 4hourly feeds of milk so I tend to feed her solids between these it is a lot to fit in during the day but its fine, i actually really enjoy watching her response to the different foods.
Your very organised with your hospital bag I didn't pack mine until I was about 3 days over due, very naughty I know. I would say though don't bother with those horrid maternity pads they are useless like old fashioned sanitary towels I did use them but the blood just leaked off them, the midwife on the ward said to just get some Always ultra nighttime towels and they worked much better, to be honest the bleeding is just like a period its nothing to awful.
Its funny I had a nightie to give birth in and always said I wanted to be covered and have socks on (strange I know) but I ended up with nothing but a nursing bra on not very dignified at all

Tinkerbell hope your injections went ok today.x.


----------



## Izabela

Key your scans is lovely. Great news about your strong baby, sorry to hear about the other one.
Thinkerbel good look with the injection and foliculies.
Jhoney Scarlet sounds so sweet and you really enjoy being a mummy.
Kazza when is your next scan?
Serena you seem very organised and ready for your little one
AFM I am optimistic about Lister and we intend to do everything, ICSI with IMSI, new sample, fresh on the day, progesteron, steroids. Probably we would not go for shearing (of course if accepted) as we want as many eggs as possible for the lucky sperm. It would cost us a fortune' I am prepared for 14 thousands but would be our last go.


----------



## kazzab25

Izabella sounds like a great plan! I really have everything crossed that your will have sucess this time!!! 

Tinkerbell how you doing hun? 

J honey it sounds like Scarlett is a joy!!! 

Key how you doing?? 

Serena! You are very organised! I hope to be too!! 

AFM 12 weeks tomorrow and scan on Tuesday! Stop the cyclogest tomorrow which I'm a bit scared about!!


----------



## Serena80

Izabela - 14 thousand is so much - how many rounds would that cover? My friend spent 30k on treatment to cover her first child & got pregnant on their last round. She had her second recently I've no idea how much they paid for that treatment. It's such an expensive business but it'd be completely worth it in the end. I'm glad you're so optimistic, Lister has given such great results for Key & Kazza I'm sure you'll be next x

Kazza - I've got a scan on Tues too! Is yours at Pruh? Mine's at 1.00 x good luck with the 12 wk scan - that was my favourite as the first time she looked like a baby & we saw her move, but you're a pro at that after your 10 wk scan!

Jhoney - I think I'll take your advice on the sanitary pads - the ones I have are so huge they take up half my bag! Top be honest I can see myself giving birth in the nude because it'll probably be late June/mid July and if it's hot I know all pride will go out the window & I'll need to be as cool as possible. Which wouldn't be too bad as the nighties are disgusting luminous things fromPrimark for £3!
It's so good to hear about your routines with Scarlett - I feel totally unprepared for what to actually do when I have the baby but I guess that's normal as you can't really prepare for the unknown!

Key & Tinkerbell - how are you both doing? 

Monkeyfeet. - we miss you! Hope things are going well with William x


----------



## kazzab25

Hi serena no it's at sidcup a queen Mary's at 2!! What a shame!


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Oh Key sorry to hear about the one baby but so glad you have a strong one in there growing well :hugs:

Wow Kazza I can't belive you'll be 12 weeks next week,t hat has flown by.

Izabela, sorry to hear your appointment at Guy's wasn't good. I also found them very annoying when it came to trying again, they just presumed we would and could try again asap, like we could just go to the cash machine and withdraw the £5000 it would roughly cost, obviously don't realise not everyone is on their Dr's wages :nope: 
I hope things go well for you at Lister

Had my first scan today and am on day 4 of stims, all looking good most follicles between 6-9mm and one at 10mm, had about 14 at 6mm+ and another 4 or so <6mm. Start cetrotide injections tomorrow night and back Monday for next scan, i reckon i'll be triggering on Thursday, loving this short protocol it seems so quick and easy compared to LP.
Gutted for a friends today though, she's had her first tracking scan today and got cancelled as has 25 18-20mm follicles on EACH ovary :growlmad: she's so gutted and i'm so angry for her because her clinic are just awful. She has PCOS, her AMH was so high it came back unmeasurable because it was above their labs cut off point of 69, at her baseline scan they couldn't find her ovaries so don't know her AFC and just told her everything should be ok, they stuck her on 150units of menopur and don't do tracking scans just a pre theatre one on day 10. Despite her questioning them and then calling them tuesday with more concerns they left her and told her she'd be fine.


----------



## key24

Hi ladies sorry I've been a bit quiet work has been manic last few days and I'm off to France today for a conference for a week so all a but crazy. Yes I'm so pleased we could see the baby's heart beating so clearly it was fantastic. Jhoney I've not got too many symptoms but am suffering with feeling a but sick on & off and have gone off good - I just don't seem to fancy anything at the moment.

So Tuesday is busy scan day - Kazza you've reached magical 12 mark yeaah!!!
I went to Doc on Friday and they are sending off my referral but think I've already decided that I'll have another scan maybe at 9 weeks.

Tinkerbell great news about your scan on Friday sounds like you're going to have lots of lovely follicles & can't believe EC could be end of next week that's so exciting. Really hope scan goes well on Monday too

Izabela I know lister is expensive and I know even more so because of the treatment for your OH, bit they are a great clinic and absolutely no reason why they can't give you your bfp. I've so got everything crossed for you & Tinkerbell. I hope you like Lister when you go in a few weeks.

Tinkerbell I can't believe your friend was better monitored that is awful I can't believe they let her over stim like that!! That's another thing with lister as well as scan they also take blood test everything you go so they can up or down your dose as needed - which I'm sure makes a difference.

An probably going to be offline this week but hope all the scans go well and potentially EC too Tinkerbell. Take care all

K xx


----------



## Izabela

Hi Ladies I had a fantastic 30 weekend and did not had good internet signal to read the thread.
Lister is very expensive and we are going to afford only one go. I feel relieved as both my DH and I decided to have one more go at a good clinic, with everything available before we decide to explore other routes, since between 20 embryons only one was grader. My DH is fine with donor and he can see some benefits with this. Such as the child would not be a a CF carrier and I also just found a research saying a boy born to my DH has 50% chances to carry my DH duct absence or blockage. He needs to ask his consultant if true. We have not took this decision easily but I feel relieved for both aspects. 

Kazza good luck with your scan. Hope your to little babies are doing as they should' are strong and active. Are you still symptomless? When is your due date? So exciting.

Thinkerbel the short protocol sounds great, you respond very well. Such a shame for your friends experience. If the clinic is anything like guys they would not assume responsibilities. When is your egg collection day? So exciting.

Key have a relaxing week in France, many you can buy a fashionable baby grown for you little one.

Serena when are you on maternity leave? Are you getting impatient to meet Rosalie and to spend a year or so with her.


----------



## Serena80

Tinkerbell - how was your scan yesterday? Have they booked you in for EC? Hope you're feeling ok on these drugs & that your eggs are growing nicely X

Key - hope you're feeling ok & that your morning sickness has eased a bit. Have fun in France! Looking forward to your 9 wk scan x

Izabela - that sounds like you've done lots of research and made some big decisions. Is there any way that you can test the embryos for CF at an early stage before egg transfer?

Kazza - how was your scan? Mine was all ok thank goodness! She's all fine just slightly above average weight - the lady actually used the word 'porky'! I'm glad as I love fat babies and also if something happens again & she's premature then at least she'll be a bit heavier - they said she's 4.8lbs. Did you get a scan pic? If so please share! X

Hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## kazzab25

Hey ladies! Hope your all well!! 

Serena fab news about your scan, I love chubby babies' hope mine are too!!! Such a relief for you too!! 

Izabella yes you have made some big decisions! I hi early don't think you'll be dissapointed with lister! Is your appt on Thursday? 

Key hope your enjoying France and are not suffering too badly! 

Tinkerbell how's things your end? 

AFM scan today measuring 2 days ahead so 12+6 find this weird as we no exactly how old they are! Had the downs test 5 days for the result. Much happier with my pics! 

So excited!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Izabela - Glad you had a lovely 30th birthday weekend. Hope your appointment goes well at Lister and fingers crossed a new clinic will bring a great outcome. I haven't heard anything about CF men who have boys having 50% chance of having those problems but as a female I've probably took no notice but i'm sure his consultant will know.

Serena - sure Izabela won't mind me answering but her embryos don't actually need to be tested for CF, because she doesn't carry the faulty gene that causes it their baby wouldn't be affected by CF but because her husband has CF it would mean any baby they have carries the gene, meaning when that baby is old enough and wants children they will have to have their partner checked for the gene. But yes, they can check embryos if one partner had CF and the other a carrier or both carriers then PGD would be done.

Kazza - what a beautiful scan picture, they really are growing now :cloud9: hope all comes back fine with the downs test. When will be your next scan now?

Key - hope you're having a nice time in France.

AFM - Scan yesterday showed follicles growing nicely, and blood results all looking fine so back tomorrow for another scan and bloods and on yesterdays scan they thought EC would be Monday. My biggest follicle was at 13mm and I have about 17 growing with a couple being quite small still at around 7mm but the rest all seem to be growing at the same pace and around the same size between 9-13mm so hopefully will have a good amount reach 14mm by trigger. Last time Guy's collected an egg from every follicle I had over 14mm on trigger day


----------



## Serena80

Ah, I love the scans. Very cute. Were they wriggling away? You should be able to feel them in a few weeks!
This might be a dumb question but do they share a placenta or do you grow two?
Is your next scan the 20 wk one where you find out the gender? So exciting x
How weird about being 2 days ahead - you must be feeding them up nicely! God knows how Rosalie is so chubby when I barely ate anything for 3 months! Although I have been making up for it recently! 
I couldn't get a scan pic today as they don't do them after 28 wks as you can't fit the baby in one picture. Especially if you have a 'porky'!


----------



## Serena80

Tinkerbell - that's great news. You've responded so well. Will you trigger on Sat if all goes to plan? Have you found Hammersmith better than Guys regarding treatment & communication?
Thanks for the explanation regarding CF, that makes a lot of sense. So when Izabela has her BFP the baby won't have CF, but when her child grows up he/she might have to have IVF for testing? How does having CF affect your IVF if you don't mind me asking, do you have additional screening? X


----------



## Izabela

Hi Serena glad your little one is doing well and she gained weight. I too love chubby, chunky babies, I better shw is going to be adorable. Great news.

The babie is not going to have CF because I am not a carier but she/he would be a carier. One in 25 people in UK/Europe are cariers. There are one in 4 chances of 2 cariers to have a CF child and 1 in 2 to be cariers. There I think is 1 in 2 chance for a male to not be infertile and to need extraction (this one I am not sure if true). The child once adult would need to have his part tested ic she is a carier before starting a family.
We would let the destiny to chose for us. One last go with everything. I do think progesterone may be a factor.

Hope everyone is well. X


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Serena80 said:


> Tinkerbell - that's great news. You've responded so well. Will you trigger on Sat if all goes to plan? Have you found Hammersmith better than Guys regarding treatment & communication?
> Thanks for the explanation regarding CF, that makes a lot of sense. So when Izabela has her BFP the baby won't have CF, but when her child grows up he/she might have to have IVF for testing? How does having CF affect your IVF if you don't mind me asking, do you have additional screening? X

Yep trigger Sat hopefully, have to go to Hammersmith for that though as that is what the actual trial is all about.
I've certainly had no problems when calling them, they always answer and when I'm told they'll call me back they have ;) as for treatment I haven't found it too different, I have had more scans and they seem to have been better for actually checking those (remember the problems I had with Guy's ignoring me about my right ovary being more responsive and taking no notice then I ended up coasting) plus I've had blood tests on every appointment where as I only had those at Guy's when they realised I had a lot of follicles and were worried about OHSS.

Nope the baby won't have CF, same as me because my husband doesn't carry the gene our baby will not have CF but will carry the faulty gene so could have a child with CF. If that child meets someone who also carries the gene or has CF then they would need IVF with PGD to ensure their child doesn't have CF.

We just had to have DH tested to see if he was a carrier which we did before we even started trying and as he wasn't there was no issues and we could get on with trying, unfortunately that wasn't meant to be and we needed IVF but it hasn't really affected that, although I needed letters etc from my CF team to confirm I was ok and well enough to go through IVF esp collection because of the risks of being sedated on my lungs.


----------



## Serena80

I hope so much that fate is on your side and Lister's good reputation comes through and you get your BFP. So your baby would be fine apart from carrying the gene but would have to be tested with their partner when ready to have children. Hopefully the extraction will go well for your husband and the extra progesterone will make a difference - I certainly think it plays a big part & hopefully Lister will agree to this. I am so hopeful for you, you and your OH really deserve this x


----------



## Serena80

Tinkerbell - the extra blood tests and scans must make a difference - there is no point over stimming & having to coast or cancel a round - I never understood why Guys didn't monitor this more carefully unless it's just funding. It was much worse in your case as you could see it happening and they ignored it! You don't have much trust in doctors when you feel you know more than them! It's great that Hammersmith has been better. 
I'm glad that the sedation hasn't caused you any problems in your EC, I guess because the procedure is so quick they don't put you under for very long & hopefully this minimises the impact on you lungs. Is that the part the trial is looking at in particular. You have so much to deal with, I'm so glad you've got this trial & that they seem so good & you are responding so well. I'll be thinking of you in the next scan & hoping for good news on Monday.


----------



## kazzab25

Serena, porky! Ypthats so funny! How many more weeks to go? 

How any weeks were you when you started to feel movement! 

Mine don't share a placenta as they are not identical or in the same sac, if they were the they would share so a much less risky pregnancy! Next scan is 20 weeks and that's the 8th July a lifetime way! And I want to no the sexes now! I might book a privates an at 16 weeks to see the sex! 

Tinkerbell, sounds like you have lots of great looming follies! Guys would book ec for me one I had 4 folks over 18 mm but lister just looked at the ones lagging behind that had great potential of an egg then booked once those were ready! What's hammermiths policy in it! 

Isabella I have everything crossed for you x


----------



## Serena80

Kazza - I'm 32+5 so just over 7 weeks to go! It feels really soon, probably because I still haven't moved or started NCT classes so feel like I'm in limbo a bit. We should be exchanging tomorrow fingers crossed.

I started feeling her kicking at 17 weeks. I actually think I felt her from 16 weeks but I knew for definite at 17, and my husband felt her from 17 too. I'm not sure but I think you're supposed to feel them move quite early with twins so you might start in the next few weeks - how fantastic will that be?!

I don't blame you for wanting to know the gender, it must be doubly hard waiting with two babies.


----------



## Izabela

Earlier I posted at the same time as you ladies. 
Thinkerbel sounds like you have lots of follies. I am glad Hammersmith offered a/much better service than Guys and you are confident in their service. I'll keep everything cross for you to have lots of big, mature eggs and lots of embys to chose the best and to freeze some siblings. I am sorry to here you had to have IVF. So reliving your husband is not a carrier. I felt so glad when we had the tests and thought that was the harder part. Thanks for explaining the CF much better than me X

My DH has an appointment in June and he is going to ask his consultant hope I only read I unsustainable research. By the time our babies are going to be parents IVF is going to be much easy and than 1 in 25 carriers is not that much. So definitely we would like a genetic child but hard to finance it and the time is not much on our side. Plus we wanted to be parents since 2009 more serious 2010.

Kazza your babies are adorable. Glad they doing well and very impressive they are ahead. Are you still lucky and sailing through this pregnancy. Not long left until you know the sexes especially if you go private, so exciting!!!

Serena thanks for your kind words. This thread helps me so much to go through this. How many weeks are you now? X

Key hope your symptoms are not to bad. X


----------



## kazzab25

Izabella I have everything crossed for you! I've got a good feeling for you this time!!

Yes I'm still sailing my belly starting to feel heavy like there is something in there! 

Serena wow you got to squeeze everything in the next 7 weeks that's going to fly by with all that going on!!!


----------



## Serena80

Izabela - glad your OH has a consultant apt & can get some good answers to his questions. When do you think you may actually start the next round of IVF? X

Kazza - you are so lucky being symptomless! What a lovely pregnancy! Is your next scan at Pruh or still at Sidcup? And did you sort out seeing another midwife after your lousy booking in apt?

AFM - had another hospital apt, can't remember if I mentioned this, to see the anaesthist because of having the SVT attack before. She wanted to discuss what drugs to give me during labour in case I have another attack. She says I can't go to the birthing centre I have to go into the hospital delivery suite. This is fine, and means I don't need to bother visiting the birth centre now. She also recommended having an early epidural to stop my heart from getting too stressed out & beating too fast. I'm a bit disappointed as I didn't really want one but if it is best for the baby it's fine by me! The best thing about the apt was that she said the adenosine shot they gave me in Lewisham wouldn't have effected Rosalie, but they have to explain all complications but the dose I had should def not have had any effect! I feel so relieved! I said I wish she'd been at Lewisham with me as she was so reassuring & lovely! So good news!
Oh and we exchanged contracts today & moving next Friday! At last!


----------



## kazzab25

Oh serena that's amazing news!!! I'm so happy!! Great news about the exchange!!!! I no what you mean about the epidural looks like if I get to have a natural birth ill have it too, in case of an emergency section! But like you say, if its best for the babies xxx

I spoke to a lovely midwife at queen Mary's today who confirmed all my blood and urine came bk fine, I have very good iron levels apparently!! I shouldn't have been told to make a appt with the midwife at my drs at 16 weeks it should have been at the obstetricians clinic at the hospital as I'm having twins! She gave me all the info that they never bothered to give me on the phone!! 

Hope everyone's doing well x


----------



## Izabela

Serena great news that you have been reassured about the epidural dosage and there are no risks. Fantastic you moving next Friday. Every things comes so true for you so quick. So exciting!! X

Kazza great news you blood level s are good. You are so lucky to sail through with twins. Shame the first midwife could not bothered to give you all info you need. Great this midwife was better. X

Thinkerbel hope your follies are growing nicely. X

Thanks for the encouraging words hope this time would work. Well I have an appointment with Lister on 23 May, not too long. They want me to go for a blood test between day 2 and 5. I am expecting my AF on Friday and think I already got some symptoms. Kazza do you know if they are open on Saturdays for blood tests?


----------



## kazzab25

Awww I would have thought so but I'd check. It is only Skeleton staff on Saturdays and Sundays! Deffo check. I have an email address if that helps?


----------



## kazzab25

[email protected]


----------



## kazzab25

Although this night be the egg donation nurses but they must be the same I thibk


----------



## Izabela

Thanks Kazza. I will give them a ring.


----------



## Serena80

Kazza - great that you've been able to speak to a non-useless midwife. You'd think having twins they wouldn't give you the supply teacher midwife for your checking in! Is it more likely that you'll have a csection with twins? X

Tinkerbell - how was your next scan? Still on for EC on Monday?!

Izabela - hope the blood tests go ok & your apt on Thurs is good news. Can't wait to hear what they can offer you - miracle workers?!

Did you all read the news about the IVF breakthrough this morning? Obviously it was a small study but sounds great & every new thing they perfect helps people like us! X


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Just a quick post as on my phone so will catch up tomorrow but jut wanted to let you all know collection is set for Monday :)

Hope you all have a great weekend x


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Hi all,

Serena, so sorry to hear about your hospitalisation, it must have been so so frightening. Glad to hear you've now had the ok and feel reassured that rosalie has not been affected. On the home straight now!
Congrats on the exchange abs be you can't wait to be in your new home. We moved at 33wks for me and was exciting but exhausting. Take care. And get that hospital bag packed!! ;-) xx

Key, so sorry to hear about one of the twins, very sad, but superb news re the one that is going super strong, so so pleased for you. Hope you're doing ok and that the 12wk scan comes around quickly for you.xx

Kazza, congrats on the 12weeker! What an excellent scan of the twins! We too went for a private sexing scan at 16wks with baby bond, it get such a long wait to 20. So very excited for you!xx

Tinkerbell, congrats on getting to ec, will be thinking of you in Monday and sending you lots of good vibes. Xx

Izabella, pleased to hear you have options mOving forwards - is it lister you will go ahead with? They sound amazing and do pleased with the results Kazza and key have had, seems they really do treat everyone individually rather than guys one size fits all attitude.xx

Jhoney, hope you and Scarlett are doing well.xx

Afm, we are ok, just back from Williams first trip abroad to Brussels to see my oh! We have our first tooth cut through so times are challenging (!) but all good. So sorry I don't get on very often, I do think of you all lots and read far more than I get to post.
Hope you all have a fb weekend.
Lots of love. H.xx


----------



## key24

sounds like a lot has been happening as always!

tinkerbell - great news about the no. of follicles and that you've been monitored really well this cycle. they do the same at lister much more blood tests to help keep an eye on things. i'll have everything crossed for Monday and that you get a great number of egg.

serena great news on the house, moving next week how exciting. Also glad that scan went well earlier this week and that you know the injection you had to had hasn't effected the baby at all - that brill news :) Can't believe you've only got 7 weeks to go it's going to fly by..

Kazza brilliant scan pictures they both look like they are doing brilliantly you must be so delighted. also good news that you've now been given all the correct info finally. Great to hear that your doing so well and symptom free, and if you decide to go for scan at 16 wks not long til you know the sex. Currently me and OH disagree on this - he wants to find out and I want it to be a surprise - so we'll have to see who wins!!

Izabela - not long til Thurs and your Lister apt, I really hope you get on with the clinic and get a good feeling from them as I think that's hugely important. All I can say is that you are definitely in safe hands and have every reason to feel positive :)

Monkeyfeet lovely to hear from you and glad William has had his first trip abroad, really hope he's not suffering too much with the tooth bless him

AFM - sickness symptoms have been so much better this week but don't know if that was because I was rushed off my feet with work so didn't have time to think about it. OH came out to join me thurs evening so we're having a lovely few days relaxing over here and seeing the sights. I'm actually feeling really good at moment, bit tired towards end of day but otherwise great and I've had no bleeding from second sac thank god as was a bit worried about that. I'm going to book a scan for next weekend when i'll be just over 9 wks to see what's happened with second.

we fly back tomorrow and quite looking forward to getting back home now -

have a nice weekend all and Tinkerbell good luck again for Mon

k xx


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Hi key, 

I too had no bleeding from the second baby, it was just totally absorbed, which I think is quite normal and does the other baby no harm. If anything they think that William may have been so big at birth as he had eaten for two! 
Xxx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi everyone!!!

Lovely to speak to you all!! 

Serena - I have a 50/50 chance of section and more than likely have to have to epidural! 

Izabella looking forward to your appt with lister and what options they'll give you! 

Monkeyfeet, lovely to here from you! Glad you enjoyed Brussels!! I hope William does not have to much trouble with his tooth bless him!! 

Key, have you decided where you'll have your scan? Glad the sickness has been ok!! Sounds lovely having that time away, just what you need after the journey you've been on!! 

AFM downs test came back negative the chance is 1 in 26.000 map very pleased with that and my lady us now using her frozen embies so I find out if she's sucessful at the beginning of next month, I really hope she is!


----------



## Izabela

Good luck Thinkerbel with EC if today. X


----------



## key24

Good luck Tinkerbell x


----------



## Serena80

Good luck today Tinkerbell! Cant wait to hear how you got on  thinking of you and wishing you tons of luck x

Key  thats good news about not bleeding, especially as that would have been very tough at work. Hopefully theyll be able to see whats happened at the next scan. Only a few more days until the next scan and 9 weeks  seems to be going quickly now! Thats also great about the sickness symptoms easing off  you and Kazza have been so lucky! I thought my sickness might have been caused by the IVF drugs but think it was just me now that you two are so well! 

Kazza  Thats interesting about the 50/50 chance of having a c-section  would it be planned beforehand or just monitored on the big day? Let us know how your lady gets on with the frozen embryos how many did she have, do you know?

Monkeyfeet  lovely to hear from you and glad to hear you are all doing so well, even with the dreaded tooth! First of many! Thats great William has already been abroad  jet setter. Did you have to get him a passport? X
Jhoney  how are you getting on with Scarlett? Anymore big milestones? X

Izabella  how are you getting on? Did you have a good weekend? x

Monkeyfeet and jhoney - can I ask another couple of mum questions  did you need a changing bag from birth and if so would you recommend any? Also, what do the babies sleep in at night  is it just a sheet or blanket over them? Im not sure what I should be getting as it may be very hot by the time Rosalie turns up (or maybe just rainy British summer!). and should I be swaddling the baby or just putting a sheet over them? I promise when my NCT classes start Ill stop asking these stupid questions but I am just trying to buy the things I need in case she comes a little early but I realise I havent really got a clue what I need?!


----------



## kazzab25

Tinker bell hope today went well hun!!

Serena I'm not sure I suppose during monitoring if they are transverse they'll book a section and if they are head down it will be a case of see what happens on the day!! 

Key how you doing?


----------



## key24

Serena shame about the epidural if you weren't keen originally but as you say if it's best for you and baby then that's what's important. I'm hoping you get all the answers to the questions about baby stuff as I wouldn't have a clue & will be relying on you about sept / oct timeframe!!

Kazza I guess that makes sense about keeping you monitored and then deciding what's best in terms of delivery, I'm guessing twins can be a bit tricker overall. At least you know you're in safe hands

I have decided to go with prhu too as not sure what's happening with Lewisham. I've got some paperwork back & got booking appt at Beckenham beacon (top of my road!) on 7th June, think I have to go to kings in dulwich for first NHS scan but waiting for date. Kazza I've booked myself in on Sat with scans direct that you used for scan as I just want to see everything is ok and 2nd sac hasn't caused any probs - can't wait to hear heartbeat!!

Tinkerbell - hope it all went ok today if it ended up being EC day.

Izabela - not long til your Lister meeting :)

K xx


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Hi all,

Tinkerbell, how did today go? Hope you got lots of eggs.. Been thinking if you.

Serena - ask away! I still ask hundreds of questions.. It's all a mystery!
Re changing bags, we had one from day one and I would recommend it.. Although tbh I now use a big bag instead. Hanging bags are really pricey. I bought a sale mamas & papas one originally. I use the change may included and a small nappy purse which I keep nappy sacks and wipes in. I will use it again come winter but have opted for. New summery bag that's a decent size for now. 
Boots parenting club give a free one away which is fine for hubby as plain black Si you don't have to compromise if you want a nice pretty one for yourself (its technically your handbag for the next few years!)
Re bedding, it was very cold when we had William so he slept in his Moses basket u set a folded sheet and blanket. I would suggest a sheet now, tucked in tight in the basket of hot. We did buy a swaddle but William didn't like it (some babies lOVE it!) I would suggest before investing in an expensive swaddle that you use a large muslin to swaddle just to see if rosalie likes it..
From approx 6 weeks Williams started to wake himself by hitting the sides of his Moses basket so we transferred him to travel cot and at that stage we put him in grow bags as I have a huge fear of cot death and worry about the covers in a cot. The grow bags are fab and you can use them from birth also if you choose I think.
Re clothes in bed, currently William has a long sleeved legless vest with a 1 tog
Grow bag. Winter he had a vest, sleepsuit and a 2.5tog grow bag. The grow bags come with a card telling you what clothing your baby needs and all the different temperatures. Tbh all babies are different and you will get to know why rosalie is most comfortable in. Babies should as general rule, always have one more later than you.

She will need a hat for the 1st night but not beyond that.

Hope that makes sense and isn't just random waffle.

I too had to have an epidural in the end, had not planned to use any pain relief other than TENS. I had I have it because I'd not slept for 48hrs I'd been in labour so they have it do I could get some rest. You get 1-1 midwife with epidural and really was ok (I was petrified). To be honest, my actual contractions were bearable but it was nice to get some sleep!

Hope all else ok.xx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Just a quick post, EC went well and we got 12 eggs. 
I was hoping for more with how many follicles I had and getting 14 last time but hopefully will have a good number mature and fertilised. 

I'm so surprised I'm feeling fine this time, last time by late afternoon/evening I was so tender and uncomfortable which lasted a good 3-4 days but nothing today so hope I wake up ok tomorrow as well x


----------



## Izabela

Key not too long until your scan. Times flies by. Great that your symptoms are not too bad and god that you had no bleeding. Could been stressful even if you know the cause.

Serena you are soon to be mummy and is nice to see you nesting. I am sure Monkeyfeet and Jhoney would tell you what is the best. How is the new house.

Monkey feet so exciting your weekend abroad. How was William, did he enjoy his first fly.

Johney how many teeth Scarlet has. Can she sit or crawl yet, how old is she now ?

Thinkerbel hope you had great news Thinking of you. X

AFM not great news. Got the file from Guys. We only had grade 3 embies on day 3 with 7 cells and 2 with 8 grade 4. In the first round when I got the ectopic that one was 8 cell and graded 4bb. This was the only frozen sperm ampule which had only one moving sperm. Second one had a twitcher and we had a frosty. On extraction day 4 were mobile. Second bad part was my AMH done in Feb this year came 13.9. Was donecod day 18 of the cycle but it does not matter. Really low! Guys never told me. I had a a FHS done by my Local Hospital in March 11 which was 5.4. It appears that Guys redone this in October 11 and was 7.9. Again very high and un believeble the change. So we decided that we do not have long time left until my eggs would diminish significantly and we are going straight for sperm donor. If I am not pregnant with 2 if we going for embryo adoption. Preaty sad. I went to Lister today for blood test although I don't think I will be accepted with my AMH and who knows what FSH but I will use them even if I have to pay and I want to know my levels. I have to face it.
I called PACT Adoption Agency an the a local Authority for a consultation and same answer. They will need to write to my husband's consultant and their medical advisor would look over this. They do not know much about his condition and they hand not had many serious issues. They want 5 years clear if somebody had cancer. Not much of an option for us... Not without a lot of fight and tears. So I hope the donors work. My last hope... Thanks for support everyone.


----------



## Izabela

Thinkerbell 12 is great. Finger cross for good fertilisation rate and lots of frosties. Thinking of you tomorrow Xxx


----------



## kazzab25

Isabella, you amh levels are not that low!!!! Even to egg share you need amh of 5 or higher and thats to give away half your eggs! and I'm sure they said levels of 12 or more are fine!! When I had my amh tested at guys it came bk 45 when I had it tested at lister it was 15 significant difference and I got 23 eggs!! So I honestly don't think you can rely on those results!! Lister will Deffinatly accept you! Especially as a paying customer. I don't think you have an issue with egg quality!! Or diminishing reserve! When's your appointment at lister? 

Keep that chin up I think lister will put your mind at rest!


----------



## kazzab25

12 is a great number tinkerbell let us no the report today!!


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Well out of our 12 collected only 8 were mature and 6 have fertilised, I'm reminding myself its quality over quantity as we had 12 fertilise last time and that got us no where.

Izabela - don't Guys do 4-1 (with 4 being the best) on grading with day 3 embryos? So you're grade 3 isn't that bad at all.
I think AMH seems to change both ways, not just dropping. Guys did mine in May last year and never told me what it was but when I got my notes from them it was noted as 19.4 however Hammersmith tested it in March this year and it was 33.74. So I wouldn't be too disapointed by that. I really hope no matter what route you take next you get to become a mum.


----------



## Izabela

Thinkerbel 6 embies is great! Quality matters. Hope you are going to have back a strong day 5 one and a 5 to freeze. Yay not long left. This is going to be your time. Hopefully I also get pregnant this year. I wish you all the luck in the world and I keep all my finger cross for you. You and your DH really deserve this. X


----------



## Izabela

Hi guys thanks for encouraging me about AMH. Really interesting changes in those AMH. I hope mine does not come even lower if is changes that much. Well we will see. I hope our next go would be the lucky one as I am getting tired of all this process. I know of a girl who had 3 IVFs attempts after few miscarriges only one egg on both occasions. She had another miscarriage between them and one of IVf ended in miscarriage. The third one was cancel as no eggs produced. She was only 32 at the time. After the biopsy on the fetus and other blood test came out she suffered with factor V (blood clothing issue). Unfortunately the GP sent her to IVF and the clinic were interested only in collecting money. Saying is only a matter of time, keep trying. Should they treated the right problem she would had a baby. However she is an excellent adopter now.

We want to be mindful of our options and time and not to let the doctors leading us on ''keep trying'' path


----------



## key24

Tinkerbell 6 fertilised is fantastic - I'm all for quality over quantity since I've never had a huge number of eggs myself. Guess you're booked in for transfer tomorrow unless you hear otherwise. I'm wishing you all the luck in the world and an sure this is going to be your bfp.

Izabela like the other ladies said I wouldn't get too stressed about amh & fsh levels as they can vary. Also even egg quality is not always deciding factor you can not get pregnant with great quality embie but can with "lowest" grade - sometimes nature is still in charge!! I think you"ll get a lot more answers when you go to lister tomorrow and I have no doubt they will help you get pregnant. But I think it's great to keep options open too like adoption that's certainly something we have and would still consider for more children

Afm last couple of days have been pretty bad with feeling sick a lot, particularly later in day. much worse than before but still haven't actually been sick - hoping that disappears completely in a couple of weeks - Serena I know yours was 100 times worse than mine but when did your sickness stop?

K xx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

We are so confused with what to do at the moment, we really don't know if we should just have transfer on day 3 no matter how many we still have, quality etc tomorrow or chance it and try to go to blast again (if we have enough left tomorrow).
Just a little recap we had all 12 still on day 3 last time with 11 of them between 6-8 cells but after that their growth really slowed down and we had nothing of great or even good quality when we went in for day 5 transfer and only 1 embryo had reached blast and was only an early blast. At our failed cycle review Guys suggested next time having a day 3 transfer no matter what we have but of course being a different clinic this time makes it a little more difficult, it's so hard to know what to do for the best.
And I'm losing my mind with the waiting, I really think this part is the hardest during IVF. The waiting to hear how they're doing is enough to drive a woman insane.

Key, sorry to hear you're feeling sick a lot :( hope it doesn't last too long.

Izabella, hope your appointment at Lister goes well


----------



## Serena80

Tinkerbell - that's a tough decision. What does Hammersmith recommend? Would they prefer you waited until day 5 and go to blast? Can you find out the quality of the 6 embryos tomorrow and then decide with the doctor what you think is best to do? It's so tricky to know what to do, I'm sorry it's causing you such stress. It is good you are keeping that it is quality over quantity at the front of your mind. Thinking of you and looking forward to hearing how it goes tomorrow x

Izabela - I am so sorry to hear your news, it's such a blow when you're told negative results. I don't really know anything about these levels & don't ever remember being told what mine are so I'm not much help, but from what the others say it sounds like these things fluctuate and can change depending on where & when they test you. So hopefully Lister will be able to give you more info when you see them. But try to keep positive and focused on the next round working & giving you a BFP x
I'm moving this Friday so not in the new house yet - can't wait x

Key - so sorry you're feeling sick, it's rotten. Are you still able to eat at all? Mine came on very badly between wks 6-10 with constant sickness & barely eating anything & then from wk 10-14 it gradually got better with sickness coming & going but I could eat more & was only actually sick every few days. Then after that I was fine! It's supposed to be linked to growth spurts & surges of hormones so even though you feel rough it's good to know it's because he or she is growing well. Is your next scan this weekend? X

Kazza - how are you getting on hon? Getting a nice little belly? Have you booked in your 16 wk scan yet? Do you think you'll pick names when you know the genders? X

Monkeyfeet - you are a life saver! Thank you much for all the advice! I have seen a changing bag on amazon that gets good reviews but it didn't even occur to me to think of my OH carrying it around! It's very flowery ha ha. I think I'll buy it anyway as it'll be funnier. What's the Boots parenting club?
With the Moses basket do you mean tuck the sheet in tight that is on top of the baby or the one on the mattress? Also do you need to buy lots if sheets as nappies leak etc or just 1 or 2? Sorry, more questions! I feel worried about using the gro bags from birth as I keep thinking it'll be summer & hot but if I can get a summer one maybe that'd be better than a sheet? I'm worried about cot death too & can't imagine sleeping as sure I'll want to stay up making sure she's breathing like a neurotic mess! Also worried about the cats smothering her but have heard you can buy a cat net. I just need to get organised!
Thanks for the story about your epidural - it's reassuring to know you can get some sleep if the labour is going on for days. 
X


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies,

Tinkerbell if it were me, I'd wait and see what they say, with each of my cycles the results after egg collection and transfer day couldn't have been any different. The first I had day three embies not great quality the second was 2 day five early blasts and I've frozen then the frozen was a hatching grade b blast and this time I had a top grade 5 aa blast and a early blast graded bc both took all totally different!! I'd say if all your embies look the same quality by tomorrow go to blast. As they can tell the best quality on day five if all look the same in day 3. But do what you feel comfortable with and take you embryologist advice. 

Key sorry you've got the dreaded sickness! Hope you feel better soon! 

Serena, I'm really worried about the cat too!! As she loves to be close to you and is super nosey ill have a look at a net too!! Also worried about cot death! In fact I've been surrounded by babies in the last two days and got to feed and wind my new cousin today, I honestly didn't have a clue!! I'm so scared! Don't even no how to handle them properly! 

Not booked the 16 week as oh wont let me spend the money!!! I'm working on him! I think if we have a girl and boy we are thinking of Chloe and Connor. Been getting loads of wind feeling in my lower belly and a twitching feeling in my belly every no and again!! Weird!!!


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Hi all,

Tinkerbell, so sorry this is so stressful, I too am unsure what best to advise but would second Serena in suggesting seeing what stage embryos are at tomorrow and see what they advise. Will keep everything crossed for you.

Isabela, sorry you've had disappointing results, most things can be rectified or worked around these days. Stay positive and I hope lister can give you some good options.

Key, miserable to be feelin poorly. I was nowhere near as bad as Serena but was pretty nauseas from 6-14wks ish.. Was awful, in some ways, I wished I could be sick to get rid I the nausea but grass is always greener! As Serena says though, you know baby is ok as is a result of baby developing nicely. 

Kazza & Jhoney, hope you're well too.

Serena, my message was a bit waffled! we used a sheet over William as a cover as well as one on the mattress. If using as a cover I would tuck in tight around their feet and body. you can get 1 tog summer grobags for the summer, if you have a look on the gro website it explains the togs needed for the temperatures of a room. Our room at night currently is 16-20 degrees. We just have a couple of sheets. William went through a stage of having HUGE nappy explosions in the night where i would have to change everything but generally if they leak, it means nappy size needs adjusting. 
The boos parenting club you can request to sign up tonknstore. Means for life you get more points on your card when buying baby products and you get a free change bag black. Also recommend you sign up to mothercare pregnany thingy for lots of discount vouchers. Again you can do that instore at mothercare.
To begin with, all I wanted to do was watch William sleep but you will also want to sleep. We have a monitor that I use of an evening whilst I am downstairs and they pick up the sound of breathing so all very reassuring. 
Def get yourself a pretty bag ! Like I say.. It's going to be your handbag.
So sorry my epidural story highlighted long labour.. I thought I'd seen you'd been advised you may need one, otherwise wouldn't have mentioned - honestly though, I would do my labour over again tomorrow!! 
HoPe packing your hospital bag is coming along nicely.

Love to all.xxx


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Oooh Kazza... When I first felt baby move it felt like wind!!! That could be them?!xx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Hammersmith have said they understand my concerns and will talk more about it when they see how things look tomorrow.
I think we've decided that if they say tomorrow there's one or 2 that look better than the rest, of course hoping we still have them growing then we'll do transfer tomorrow but if they all look the same or very similar we'll try and go to blast and just keep everything crossed that history doesn't repeat itself. I'm also waiting for a call in the morning from my CF nurse who was speaking to the team and my consultants today to see how they feel about me putting 2 back and risking twins.


----------



## Izabela

Good luck tomorrow Tinkerbell. Probably the consultant would know to advise you best, but your plan definitely sounds great. My nephews are day 3! So there can be great success with day 3! Your consultant would know to advise you best if 2 is a good option. Thinking of you!!

Tomorrow morning I am at Lister. Hope things are not too bad.


----------



## key24

Good luck today Tinkerbell - like everyone says best to see where embies are and with guidance of docs try and make a call. It's really tough but 3 day transfers are just as good if they can spot the best embies there and then. I know this part is stressful but good luck and whatever you go for in the end you will soon be Pupo!!

Kazza sounds like you might have felt the little ones moving already that's fab news.

Monkeyfeet/ Serena thanks for advice on morning sickness. In a way I wish I could be sick to make myself feel better at the moment just snacking on fruit & sweets helps but only whilst I'm eating! Don't really fancy any foods at all at the moment but am still managing to eat just can't wait for this phase to pass

Izabela good luck at Lister today let us know how you get on

Xx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Had the call and we have 4 7 cells, 1 6 cell and 1 4 cell. Because one or two better are not clear at this point they've said to do 5 day transfer, I'm feeling really nervous about it but doesn't seem like there's much choice when the 4 better ones are all looking pretty much the same, disappointed there's no 8 cells though.


----------



## key24

Tinkerbell 4x 7 cells is still great it sounds like they are doing really well. I'll keep everything crossed that they continue to develop and you have a few blasts to transfer & freeze on Sat. At least with 5 day transfer the success rates generally increase :) keep positive Hun am sure this is going to be the cycle for you x


----------



## kazzab25

Key and Monkeyfeet, I do think ive got a serious case of trapped wind! But is down my left side near my pelvis, hurts more if I use my muscles there like for getting out a chair! Odd! 

Tinkerbell 7 cells is great that's exactly what they should be at day 3. S by day five they will then be able to tell what's the best one to replace!so that's great news! You have some good quality ones there! Don't forget even if they were early blasts, Anastacia on hear got preg with two early blasts and I had one expanded and one early blast and both took so don't worry! I have a great feeling for you! 

Isabella did you visit Lister today? 

Monkeyfeet, j honey and serena hope you ladies are well! 

Key what days your scan?


----------



## jhoney

Hi tinkerbell sounds like your embies are growing great will keep everything crossed for you,.

Key I felt sick from week 5-22 but then it just stopped and I felt fine I also gagged all the time for no reason at all it was extremely embarrassing. I found eating bland potatoes and plain hula hoops made the sick feeling a bit better, strange but very true.

Monkey feet glad to hear William is doing well teething is so not fun is it.

Serena we did the same as monkey feet we put Scarlett in her crib and tucked her in with a light blanket. Once she was about 8 weeks we got a grow bag for her which is great we now put her in her cot in a baby grow and grow bag sometimes I tuck her in with a light blanket but mainly to keep her still as she is rolling now and ends up with her feet up the side of the cot which is always an amusing sight when I go in to get her up in the morning but annoys her a bit. I agree so much with monkey feet all babes are individual and you will get to know all the little things that your baby likes.
I have a yummy mummy changing bag with bows on it and I love it again I agree it is now my handbag my hubby said before she was born that he wouldn't have it on the pram when he is out pushing the pram but he does he doesn't even notice it's there really.
No questions you have are silly believe me just when you think you've figured your baby out something else changes and its back to asking questions it's all one big fun learning curve.
You will get used to the baby after a few nights and start to sleep, we have the angel heart monitor can't recommend it more it just gives us extra peace of mind as an alarm goes off if no movement or breathing is detected for 20 seconds and we have a video monitor.

Izabela sorry to hear about horrible test results we were the same every test we had, had negative outcomes my husbands count at one point was 1% with everything dead or dying we had to have genetic testing before they would even consider us for ivf, but it did finally go right and with such poor sperm results and me never having ovulated we managed to do it, you will get there never lose hope.
In answer to your question Scarlett is now 22 weeks old so 5months and 1week she now rolls over front to back and visa versa she is still trying to cut he first tooth it is such a long process and has just started blowing raspberries.

Afm we are both good hubby has a week off next week so looking forward to spending time together. Scarlett's weaning is going really well she loves food I've given her lots of different fruits and veg and so far she has loved it all, so pleased we started as she really needed it.

Have a great bank holiday weekend, tinkerbell hope et goes well.X.


----------



## Izabela

Thinkerbell 4 at 7 cell is great. My 4BB which stuck as ectopic was 7 cell same my frozen and the 3 other 8 cell I had in my 3 cycles were not good in day 5. So a 7 cell is really good and can surprise you especially that you have all 6 in the game. this should be your time. Thinking of you. Wish you lots of luck. X

Kazza so exciting your littles are starting to move. So exciting two of them. Let us know how does fell when both move at the same time in different direction. Sound so amazing.

Key I hope your symptoms are not so bad. When is your next scan?

Serena not long left until Rosalie will fill your life with joy and keep you busy. You sound so ready.

Monkeyfeet and Jhoney I hope the whether would get better and you can enjoy taking your little ones out. I better both are growing so fast.

AFM I really liked Lister. We had a long day from 9am until 1 pm but I liked everybody. I had a lovely consultant who for once give us straight answers. We gave them our notes from Guys and she said she is happy with my AMH(don't think their result is yet back or is the same) she reassured me she thinks can get 14-24 eggs. She was gentle but said the sperm is an issue and was pleased when we said we decided on sperm donor. She said that is what she recomends. She said that the eggs are good quality and she is surprised how much they have compensate for the sperm and produce good embryos for day 3 even 5. Her view was we can try with our own for a long time without any joy. She shared my husband believe that if one would stick could result in s week baby or ended in a miscarriage later. I wish Guys would told us. However We tried 4 times which gives us a price of mind.
The counseling was good. My husband is so OK with sperm donor he already looked at some sperm banks. We need to chose one. The nurse was also lovely. Scan was good. They said they are happy to accept me on the egg sharing providing my blood test are fine. I had my CF done and they accepted that one but still need chromosome one as I don't think Guys done that one. The others agree only routines HiV, Hep B..
So evreything looks good again. We are positive and hope for a pregnancy soon.


----------



## Izabela

Johney sorry I did not see your post. Scarlett sound so delicious fighting her blanket. Great that she loves fruits and veg and food in general. She must be so cute rolling over. I bet you enjoy every moment of being at home mummy. Do you plan to go back to work or you can afford few years off.

Sound amazing your IVF journey. Unfortunately my husband only had 4 mobile sperms in 6 vials from extraction and only 1to inject once defrosted. No report talks about morphology - maybe because they are immature. CF first affected him when was 19 so probably the damages to his quality were higher that to his brother who was nearly 3 years older. But we are happy with donor. Should be a healthy baby and that is also we want.


----------



## key24

Izabela - really pleased that you like Lister, I knew you would!! What are the next steps now, how long to do you need to wait until you find out if you're approved and then does the sperm doner side take long to sort out? Really can't wait for you to get started again - i just know if is going to go well at Lister

Tinkerbell - good luck for tomorrow am sure you will end up with some great embies to transfer

Kazza - how weird that you've got such trapped wind - is this something else i can look forward to in a few weeks time....

Jhoney - oh no i really hope i don't have morning sickness until 22 weeks i'll go mad!!! Glad you've got next week to spend some family time - hope the weather clears up a bit for you so easier to get out and about.

Serena / Monkeyfeet - hope you've both got lovely plans for the bank hols.

It's interesting to hear about the changing bags etc - obviously i haven't even thought about any of this yet but know it will come around all too quickly and then i'll probably be frantically trying to find these posts again

So i've got my next scan tomorrow am so excited about seeing little bean again and hopefully hearing the heartbeat

xx


----------



## key24

Good luck today Tinkerbell - I will be thinking of you xx


----------



## key24

How'd it go today Tinkerbell?

Scan was great we could really see the growth from just a couple of weeks ago. Looks like the second sac has pretty much been absorbed, but everything looked perfect with little one. We couldn't hear heartbeat on the system they used (Kazza did you at scan direct) but we could see it pumping away, plus saw arms and feet! So glad all ok next scan will be on nhs and just waiting for date.

Serena just remembered did you move yesterday - how did it go? Bet it's lovely being in your new pad in time for Rosalie's arrival

Kazza - funny question but how's the wind today??

K xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## kazzab25

Isabella great news about lister! New you'd feel better once you spoke to them! Thought you were not egg sharing have you changed your mind? 

Serena did you move??? 

Tinkerbell how's things today? Any news?? 

Key, yes we went to the Norwood one and we did hear the heart beat at 8+3. But did you use the eltham one? Baby looks great what an amazing pic! So glad all is going well!

J honey glad the weening is going well! 

Monkeyfeet, hope you are well! 

Afm spoke to my dr and ts not trapped wind, it's round ligament pain! The ligament that supports the womb is being stretched and that's whats giving me the pain! Cant see it going away! :( 

I'm still getting a trapped nerve type feeling and a by faint tapping feeling in my belly just below my belly button but surely it's too early at 14 weeks to feel babies? 

Xxx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Aww Key your scan pic is lovely, glad all is looking great.

Oh no Kazza, sounds really uncomfortable so I hope it eases at little at least 

AFM - I can't believe what I'm about to write but we had a great quality blast transferred and there's one to freeze plus another 3 they will check on tomorrow as they hasn't quite reached full blast yet. I was in a state this morning thinking the worst that we'd have nothing to transfer and when the embryologist told us this I could have cried. I'm not sure the actual grade, I was too much in shock and in a bubble to think to ask but great quality is good enough to hear. After how things went after day 3 last time we're over the moon


----------



## kazzab25

Tinkerbell that's great news!! Every cycle is so different! Each one of mine couldn't be any moredifferent!!! When's otd? I'm so excited!!!


----------



## key24

Tinkerbell brilliant news am so happy that you had at least 2 blasts - with perhaps more to follow today, absolutely fantastic news. Now just try and take it easy and let nature take it's course!

Kazza that sounds really painful really hope that the ligament settles down soon for you. I don't know when you'd start feeling them move generally I thought around 16 weeks but you could be feeling it earlier.

Yes we went to Eltham and when I asked about hearing heartbeat she said something about the power of machine could hurt baby!! I think that's a load of bull but was happy to see everything developing well and seeing heart move, I can wait to hear heartbeat at our NHS scan.

K xx


----------



## kazzab25

We didn't get to hear the heartbeat at the nhs scan though!! So annoying!! 

Tinkerbell any need today?


----------



## Izabela

Thinkerbell fantastic news!!! Great so pleased for you ! Good news for frosties!!! This definetly your time !!

Key ggreat that the baby is doing fine and the other is nearly absorbed.

Serena hope the house move goes smooth.

Kazza when are you going to know the sex of the babies. Exciting times for yo

Monkeyfeet, Jhoney Hope everybody enjoys the nice weather.


----------



## Serena80

Tinkerbell - fantastic news! Absolutely brilliant, really hope the great qual blast you had sticks & you get your BFP in a week or so! Very exciting! Did you hear about the others today? X

Key - gorgeous scan, I bet you & your OH felt so pleased. I have never heard the heartbeat during a scan, just on my doppler & during the midwife appts from wk 14/16. It's brilliant being able to see the heartbeat flickering away - lovely. How's your sickness now? Really hope it clears up soon - wk 22 doesn't sound much fun! Do you think you'll be tempted to buy a doppler? X

Izabela - great news from Lister, glad to hear you feeling so positive. Your husband sounds very strong to be so comfortable with the idea of a sperm donor, it must be a difficult thing to come to terms with & good he's handling it so well. How do you choose a donor? X do you think you will do the egg sharing?

Kazza - sorry to hear about the round ligament pain. I've had lots of weird stretching pains & cramps which are crappy but so far in the last trimester it has been a lot better! I think everything has stretched out now! I think the tappings are prob the babies moving. They say they move early but you only feel it when they are up close to the wall of your uterus which is why you don't notice it early because they are so small & surrounded by so much fluid. But if you have twins then there must be less room in there so you might be feeling them early! How lovely! Although I did have a few times where I thought she was kicking & then it turned out to be huge noisy wind! A side effect which has never worn off. My poor husband!

Monkeyfeet - thank you so much for the advice - I will have to get organised & order a changing bag ASAP. And sign up for these offers. I am so out of my depth & can't wait to get unpacked in our new place & get her room sorted. The huge nappy explosions don't sound fun! We've just bought a washer drier - I can see it'll be on constantly! Your epidural story was good - I wasn't being sarcastic! Knowing I have to have it makes me want to hear any good experiences of it! 

Jhoney - thank you for the nighttime advice too. Do you think you'd recommend a gro bag from birth if you could do it again - or just from 8 weeks? Thanks for the monitor recommendation, we haven't got one yet & lots have mixed reviews. My friend recommended the bt pacifier one but again it has mixed reviews. It's hard to know what to do as they are quite expensive. I'll look up the angel heart one. 

AFM - so tired! The move went fine but the house we bought is do dirty! I couldn't believe it! We left our flat in a pristine condition & the new place looks like it hasn't been cleaned for months! It's a bit depressing but we're making it nice slowly but surely! But I'm so so tired!


----------



## Serena80

Jhoney - do you know the name/product no for the angel heart monitor - I'm not sure which one it is x


----------



## Tinkerbell3

We froze just the one, another one almost made it but was very slightly below the quality needed, I'm happy we got one and almost another good enough to freeze after last cycle but hoping this one that was transferred is implanting nicely.
I was feeling all positive for the first couple of days post transfer but starting to feel a little negative now but as you all know these are just the ups and downs we have to put up with until testing.

Serena - glad your house move went well and you've managed to get a nice amount of rest. How annoying you found it so dirty, I don't know why anyone would leave a place in such a mess.

Hope the rest of you are all ok and enjoying the rain after a nice couple of days of sunshine ;)


----------



## key24

Tinkerbell brilliant news about having one embryo frozen hopefully that could be a sibling in the future :) Sorry you're having some negative thoughts but you're completely right it is just part of the roller coaster ride. I'm sure there's no reason why it hasn't worked so just try and stay positive - I know how tough that can be though!!

Serena - glad you moved ok but such a shame they left the house in a mess. I'm sure there must be a million things to do but don't put yourself under too much pressure & try and get some rest. When do you start NCT classes it might be soon?

Kazza - how are you doing, hope you're not feeling too uncomfortable?

Monkeyfeet / Jhoney - how are things going with you both, hope you had a lovely bank hols with the little ones

Izabela any news your end how are things progressing with Lister?

Have got my Nuchal scan date now - it's 17th June. A bit disappointed I won't hear heartbeat for some reason thought I would then, think I might have to look into getting Doppler then!

K xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hey everyone! 

Tinkerbell! All very normal to be up and down, but you have some great quaility embies so keep that chin up! 

Serena - glad the move went well! Your in now and can make it nice! When we moved into our house it was disgusting too! We had to gut most of it out and start again! I too have the bad wind! Not a good look! 

Key, your 12 week scan is creeping up already, your pregnancy feels like its flying past ! I love my Doppler! Don't no where I'd be without it! When's your midwife appt? 

Isabella any news? 

Afm ligament pain subsided think resting on th bank holiday has helped! We decided we will have a private 16 week gender scan so it's booked for 9th June in Norwood can't wait!


----------



## Izabela

Thinkerbell like Key and Kazza said keep positive you had great qualities embie put back. Great that you have frostie for a sibling. Are you going to resist until the ODT or you thinking to test early. This should be your time you deserve this so much. Thinking of you x

Key your pregnancy advanced so quickly can believe you are nearly 12 weeks. Hope your symptoms are not too bad. A doppler sounds a great idea.

Kazza good news your ligaments pain has ease and you had a relaxing bank holiday. Not long till your sex scan. So exciting. I still think you have 2 boys

Serena sorry to hear the house was dirty. I can imagine how tiredful must be unpacking and tidy in the last semester. Hope you enjoyed the weather and the bank holiday weekend.

Monkey feet and Jhoney, hoped you had a bread weekend and enjoyed the sun and warm weather together with your little lovely bundles of joy.

AFM Lister can take up to 6 weeks to get the chromosomial test but this gives us time to pick a donor. Lister gave us 2 sites for banks with Europe and America. We are going to check other clinics with UK because some offer free IVF for woman if the man donates. My husband is strong and is really seeing the benefits in using a donor. I am fine with this as is our main real option to have a family but I must say I am a bit sad, but OK/ glad to move on.


----------



## kazzab25

Isabella! My chromosomes came back three weeks on the dot. 

Your hubby is very strong and great he has come to terms with the idea! I can't wait for you to get going now!


----------



## key24

Isabella like Kazza think we got all our results back within a few weeks and once the process starts it all happens quickly - can't wait for you to get going!!

Tinkerbell - how are you feeling today? Hope you've swung back round to positive but the whole 2ww is so tough.

Kazza can't believe you're 16 weeks soon that has flown by - I also guess you might be carrying 2 boys but can't wait to hear!!

Yes I'm 10 weeks today it does seem to be going quickly although have to say I'm looking forward to 2nd trimester when hopefully a bit less tired and no sickness feelings. It seems to have improved a bit -I'm fine in the morning but gradually feel more sick as day wares on :(


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Wow Key & Kazza things really are moving along quickly for you both aren't they, can't wait to see the differences in your next scans.

Glad things seem to go well at Lister Izabela, hope those test results are back soon 

AFM - I'm not feeling anything, not feeling any different to last IVF cycle so I was so stupid this evening at 5dp5dt and caved in and tested :cry: of course as expected BFN. I really praying it's just too early but not feeling hopeful and just feel like this is never meant to happen for us. Everything looked good embryo wise this cycle and it's still looking like it isn't our time


----------



## Izabela

Thinkerbell keep positive because is too early to test as you had only one embryo placed back so takes longer to produce enough hgc. This should work for you you had such a good quality. Thinking of you :hugs:xx 

Kazza and Kay thanks for letting me know that the test don't take that long as we have not search for donors yet. If the test come fine they would start to match me and few week of spray or pills and than stims. I would like to share not only because of the savings but I want to give something back similar with what I take. It is a great feeling.


----------



## key24

Tinkerbell I tested this time at 5dp5dt and it was negative and I was effectively pregnant with twins so with 1 embryo it can definitely be too early. I decided not to test again until due date - do you think you will hold off or test again soon? Don't lose hope yet hun x

Izabela it is definitely lovely to be able to help another couple with egg sharing, it is an amazing gift

K xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies, 

Tinkerbell I second keys advice! I've been talking to loads of girls in the past who had a negative at 5dpt which then turns positive!! Keep that chin up! 

Isabella it is a lovely thing to do and just to add to that, I found out today that my recipient is now pregnant after her FET the joy I had was amazing from this news!! Ps I was matched within a few days literally! So you could be off and running soon!!!


----------



## key24

Kazza so glad your lady got her bfp that's wonderful news. I still feel so disappointed that my lady was successfully but you just never know all the factors :(

I've ordered a Doppler off eBay today so am when it arrives I'll try and hear baby heart for first time :) at how many weeks do they think you can hear it?

K xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi key, yes that's right you don't no what the circumstances are! You still did a great thing!! 

I heard mine really faint at 8+3 but it was hard to find, then I heard it loads and easily from 9-10 weeks!! What one did you go for ?


----------



## key24

I think the make is angel sounds - hopefully I can hear something, by the time it arrives I should be 11 weeks or over so it should work!!

Tinkerbell how are you feeling today?

K xx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Another BFN this morning at 8dp5dt so fair to say its over again :cry: 
I don't know what's wrong with me and why this won't work, I just want a answer why and I don't think we'll ever get one


----------



## Serena80

Tinkerbell - I'm so sorry, it's such bad news, even though it's not definite as it is still early. But it doesn't mean it will never work, this time the embryo may not have stuck but there's every chance the next one will. It's so frustrating and heartbreaking but I'm sure every one of us on this forum has felt like you do but if you persist you should get your baby, it's just a tough, tiring depressing thing to go through. It is most likely just the IVF odds as to why it didn't work but maybe it'd be worth having the tests Key had as they found the reason it hasn't worked for her - but as you saw with Kazza & me it didn't work first time but did eventually after a few more attempts. I personally felt my body was much more able to cope with embryo transfer after the frozen round so maybe you might feel similarly with your great quality frozen transfer? 
I'm so sorry and I know everything that I've written wont make you feel better but at least you know you can talk to us & we know exactly how you feel. 

Everyone else - sorry to have not been on here - chaos in the new house. I will try to write a proper message tomorrow - hope you are all well x


----------



## key24

Tinkerbell really sorry you tested negative, if it does turn out that it is a bfn then pls don't lose hope. We all know it's incredibly hard but Serena took 3 attempts and Kazza & I took 4 so it can still happen honestly. If it hasn't worked perhaps you can think about immune & natural killer testing as I'm convinced it wouldn't have happened for me without that. And as Serena says you've got a great frozen embies and since fet is much gentler on the body maybe that will suit you better? The main thing however hard it seems is to not lose hope and feel free to vent as much as you need to on here - we all understand what you're going through.

Serena hope you are enjoying the house and not exhausting yourself too much when do you go on maternity leave??

Hope everyone else is ok
K xx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

After a chat with DH last night am feeling a bit better today, we had a talk about what to do next and perhaps getting more tests done before doing the FET.
I emailed the Dr at Hammersmith for suggestions and she mentioned the NK cell testing and clotting tests and also embryo glue & an endo scratch so we may think about doing all of those before the FET, although we're very nervous about the FET with only having the 1 frozen and worried about it not surviving.
It's such an expensive time going through all this which doesn't help when added to the already huge emotional drain, we really need the FET to work or we can kiss goodbye to buying a house anytime soon and will have to use the savings for another fresh cycle.


----------



## Serena80

So glad you're feeling a bit more positive. The financial stress on top of all of the other stresses is crappy. But it sounds like you & your OH have got a plan and you've got a great frozen embryo which is your potential baby so that's a brilliant thing. And tests available to try to see if there is anything else preventing you get your BFP. Not being able to buy a house right now will be frustrating but at least you have the option to put that on hold and try more IVF if needed. Really hope you're both ok & over the next few data things get a bit easier x


----------



## key24

Tinkerbell glad you're feeling a bit more positive, as I said I'm a big advocate for NK testing - it's expensive at £600 but if they identify a problem the good news is the treatment is relatively simple and not costly. Also would you ever consider egg sharing - perhaps that would be another option and reduces costs massively if you needed to go down that route?

Take care xx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

So we have an appointment next Thursday to meet with Dr Carby again to discuss next options further and organise the NK cell test. Key how long did it take for you to get the results? was it Lister who just suggested doing it due to your failed cycles?
Got to go for a blood test tomorrow to confirm the cycle has failed, feel fed up with that as just want to stop the medications now so I can move on.

Without a doubt I'd consider egg sharing but as I have Cystic fibrosis it's not an option as any child from my eggs would carry the gene.


----------



## Izabela

Hi Ladies sorry for not replyong for a while. We decidrd to vis some friends in France in the last minute and I had some problems with my phone conexion. 

Thinkerbell so sory you had a negative result is so hard you can not put it in words. Is good to go for blood test to rule out ectopic. I agree with the ladies is good to check NK and Factor V . Like it worked for Key and other girl once they got the right medication.
Maby your husband cand donate sperm for a free standard IVF if he is comfortable with it. I know Essex and Herts are doing this offer. Probably their are other clinics too.
The most important is your embys are good quality. X

Hope evrrybody is doing well. X


----------



## Izabela

Kazza great news your lady is pregnant!!! Hope you felling good and you enjoy your pregnancy. X

Key your pregnancy seems to fly by. So glad for you. X

Serena I hope you are settling well in your new home and you are not too tired. X

Hope everybody enjoys the weather.x

AFM I took a break from think ring about treatment and is so great!!!


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies!! Big apology from me for not logging in for so long!!! Been doing alot of work on the house!! And planning the wedding!! 

Tinkerbell sorry to here of your BFN, like you I was getting to the point where I thought things were never going to work for us! After two fresh and one frozen, we went to lister, put on a slightly different programme with different drugs and we were successful! 4th time lucky! But like key days NK cells testing I think it a great option! I also talk to a lady who got her bfp as soon as she had the nk test and treatment!! Although further cycles and testing is pricey, you still have lots of options to explore! Izabella a suggestion of donating sperm sounds fantastic!!! But I'm glad your feeling more positive and you have lots to try. Keep that chin up xx oh and frozen embies have over 80% survival rate! And serenas frozen embies is kicking around her right now!! 

How was France Isabella? 

Finding out the genders on Sunday can't wait!!! 

Key has your Doppler arrived! 

Serena how you feeling?


----------



## Serena80

Tinkerbell - good luck for Thursday, hopefully the NK test will shed more light on your situation whatever the result. Hope you've got something nice & relaxing planned for the weekend x

Izabela - lovely to have a last minute getaway. Was France warmer than the UK? It's def good to get a break from IvF stuff now and then or you could drive yourself mad thinking about it. When is your appt at Lister?

Key - I'm good thanks - doing way too much on maternity leave, with NCT classes, NHS ones & new midwife appts. I had 7 things this week & I'm pooped. But half of that is probably cleaning our filthy new house! My iron levels have improved so I need half the pills I was on & had the whooping cough vaccine which I had forgotten about so the midwife squeezed me in. Honestly, all the midwives in Sidcup have been lovely. The Bromley ones have been too but the Sidcup ones seem to have more time & less of a queue! How has it been going for you - did you have your booking in appt? Have you decided to go with Lewisham or PRUH? And when is your next scan? X

Kazza - so excited about your gender scan - hope it's clear & they are in a good position - but at least you'll have more confirmation at the 20 wk scan too. There's a woman in my NCT class having twins, she's 28 wks with a tiny bump! How's that possible?! At my breastfeeding class today they talked about twins & says your body learns to make enough milk for 2 babies, and same for triplets! With 12 feeds a day & triplets you must be feeding non - stop! At least with 2 you can do them at the same time! How have you been feeling? Any kicks?

Monkeyfeet & jhoney - how's it going with your little ones? X


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya!! 

Serena, I'm having my midwife appts at sidcup, glad you like them! Had my 16 week one there last week and feel much better about being there now! I think I was unlucky with that temporary one!! They basically said with twins, I have a high chance of premature labour, preeclampsia, anaemia, significant bleeding after the birth! The list goes on!!! Not been feeling any kicks just little twitchy feelings!

Glad to hear ill make enough milk for two the nody is an amazing thing!! Check my bump at 16 weeks! How can you not have a bump at 28 weeks!!! 

Key how's you hun, how you been feeling? 

Tinkerbell how are you? 

Izabella when are you due bk to lister! 

Xxxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## kazzab25

And the news is.... A girl and a boy!!!


----------



## Serena80

Yey!!!!!

Amazing news, how perfect.

How was the scan? Did you get to see lots? X


----------



## kazzab25

We went to the same one key went to in eltham. Got loads of pics and a 4d scan and loads of movements and really looked at them in detail! Was lovely!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Serena80

Love the scan pics - so funny seeing 2 at a time! You both must have been thrilled - time to start choosing names & buying clothes now! 

What was the 4d scan like? I always think they look creepy but I'd love to see Rosie's face now!

We had another NCT class today - 3 hours long & really useful, we practiced positions for contractions/early labour & then massage & then quite a long talk about water births & delivering the placenta. I feel loads more prepared than I did last week so would def recommend booking on to them x


----------



## Izabela

Kazza what a great news and the scans are lovely. Yes as Serena said you can start choosing the names and prepared for the babies. So exciting.
Key I am so curious to know what you are expecting and to see the pic in a couple of weeks.

Serena glad you are enjoying your new home and the classes. 

Thinkerbel I hope you and your husband are feeling more positive after you talked with the consultant.


----------



## key24

Kazza a boy & girl that's brilliant and I'm sure your both absolutely delighted. The scan looks great - really clear images :happydance:

Tinkerbell - good luck for Thurs hope you get some good info & advice from Dr then. I think my NK test result came back in about a week or so it didn't take long. There's 2 parts to your results - your nk levels and then the best way to treat it so they can work out best mix.

Izabela glad you've had some time off from thinking about ivf you need some respite during this whole process! I'm looking forward to you starting again and getting your bfp :)

Serena - sounds like your keeping yourself busy!! Glad you're getting on with midwives in Sidcup they sound lovely. When is your due date it can't be to long now? Hope you feel like you're making some headway on cleaning house you poor thing

Monkeyfeet/ jhoney - hope you & little ones are doing well and enjoying the better weather

Afm - had booking in appt on Friday with a lovely midwife at Beckenham and she went through all appts coming up and everything else. I had bloods back recently as I'm still on steroids and white blood count is a bit high, nothing to worry about unless I feel unwell apparently. Had a funny turn when travelling to work on Thurs where I nearly fainted wasn't fun at all - hope it was just a one off! I've got Nuchal scan on 17th and looking forward to seeing little one again. I think nausea is getting better and I'm hoping I regain some interest in food soon.
Kazza Doppler has arrived and found baby's heartbeat so now me & OH have heard it which is lovely :)

K xx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Oh Kazza what amazing news, a boy and a girl :cloud9: how perfect.

Oh no Key, sorry to hear about you nearly fainting :( hope it was just a one of and you're ok now


----------



## kazzab25

Serena that's fab news about the midwives, had the 16 week and was much better! Where do you find out about the not classes at sidcup? Hope things are settling down in don't he Newhouse! The 4d scan was really interesting but the pics are pretty scary! Best time is at 28 weeks but they throw it in with the genders an so didn't pay any extra for it! I have to say it was so nice to see them on the big screen wriggling around and not rushed! Really enjoyable experience! 

Key, great news about the Doppler! I love hearing mine! Did you go for angel sounds? Will you have the early gender scan? Glad the sickness is easing off, when you come offsteroids will yourb,otd cells return to normal? 

Isabella - glad you talking that much needed break. But must say I'm looking forward to you starting I think this cycle is yours, new clinic new plan! Can't wait! 

Tinkerbell hope your ok Hun, keep us informed of what happens at your appt!

Monkeyfeet how's you and William doing? 

We have bought some lovely things today but all tiny bAby not sure what sizes we should be buying, we've been told they will be small just so hard to gauge iit! 

Love to all xxxx


----------



## Serena80

Kazza - the NCT has a website & you can call them & they tell you about local clubs & courses. I can't remember exactly but our course was a couple of hundred pounds but so far it's been really useful & you get to meet 5 other couples in the same boat as you. The men are all going for a beer & curry this week & the girls are going to the pub to drink non-alcoholic beverages & talk about leaking breasts. Not quite as fun x
Your scan sounds great - it didn't even occur to me to get extra scans. Probably for the best or we'd be skint! I have another scan at PRUH tomorrow to check Rosie after that injection but I'm sure it'll be fine. 

Izabela - have you heard any more from Lister? X

Key - so sorry to hear you've been faint - do you think it's the steroids or just regular pregnancy dizziness? Were you on the train? Are you 12 wks on the 17th? That trimester has flown by (you might not agree!). I am guessing you're having a girl x

Tinkerbell - how are you hon? X


----------



## key24

Serena - i'm not sure what it was that made me almost faint - i'm just hoping it was a one off! I'll be 12+ 4 at Monday's scan.

I'm quite excited that i stop the gestone injections (the ones my OH has to do in the bum every other day) on Thurs which is when i'll be 12 weeks, and i also start weaning off the steroids, so in a couple of weeks time i'll be drug free:happydance: I'm going to keep on the pessaries until the scan on Monday then stop those too. Kazza / Serena did you have any issues coming of the ivf drugs at all?

Izabela - any news with you? have you had any of your test results back yet?

xx


----------



## Izabela

Key sory you felt dizzy recently. Great news you are going off meds. Hope you would feel better soon. I recon you have a boy. I can not belive you are already in the wecond semester.

Kazza I bet you are still very excitex aboif your lovely news. One of each hoe great. And your lady is pregnant too.

Serena I hope you are setteling in your new home. How far you are and how long till maternity leave.

Thinkerbell good luck on Thursday.

Not news from Lister yet but not in a rush as we have not done our homework .. pick up the donor.


----------



## key24

Hope all goes well at the consultation today Tinkerbell

Xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hey tinkerbell how's things? 

Hey lovely ladies xxx hope everyone's well!


----------



## Serena80

Key - how's it been coming off of the gestone & steroids? Coming off of the pessiaries etc I had some spotting but only for one night & then it stopped. Hope you're ok - very excited about your scan on Monday - you'll have to show us the pics x

Izabela - that's strange you've not heard from Lister - are they getting back to you regarding test results or matching? How is it going choosing a donor?

Tinkerbell - hope it went well at the consultation x

Kazza - how are you doing? Any more kicks? X

AFM - had another scan on Tues & all is well, she's 6lbs10 and has a big belly and long legs - god knows where from (the legs I mean, the belly is clearly from me eating non stop muffins). The consultant was concerned I hadn't had the results from my heart echo so has set up an appt with PRUH cardio on Mon morning for them to discuss the SVT I assume & come up with their view of what to do in labour & then next Fri I have to meet Mr Lee & finalise my birth plan. It's getting a bit late for this though - I'll be 38 wks on Thurs & still have no definite birth plan! X


----------



## Tinkerbell3

We had the appointment yesterday and all went pretty well, or as good as these things possibly can after a failed cycle.

Have to say Dr Carby at Hammersmith is so lovely, and in terms of all the Dr's we've seen she wins hands down for being the most nicest and caring. The follow up and discussion about the failed cycle seemed much more better than the one we had at Guy's, where we didn't feel they explained or showed us much but yesterday we went through everything from the start of the cycle to transfer, how things were looking at every stage etc how she felt our fertilisation rate, blast rate was etc
She was actually quite surprised we didn't get a BFP and is still very hopeful that IVF and even the FET has a great chance of working for us.

Turns out the embryo we had transferred was grade 5BB as is the one we have frozen, which I was very glade to hear they were that good espcially after not even getting 1 full blast from our Guy's cycle and worrying there was a problem there but we got 3 blastocysts from 6 embryos this cycle, the 3rd was a 4BC so just missed out on freezing.

We discussed the endo scratch and embryo glue which she felt would be very useful in our situation and could really help so we're doing those for the FET and I'm back on Monday for bloods to check for NK cells, she did seem a bit undecided on if she thinks they are worth it and there's no real research but we felt its £500 well spent to tick it off the list. They'll take a few weeks to come back then we'll go back to discuss the results and we'll probably do the FET in August or maybe September and as my cycles are so regular she also suggested doing it with a natural cycle so not to put anymore strain on my body that isn't needed from all the meds etc

Oops that's a long post :blush: sorry ladies 

Hope you're all well, I need to catch up on whats going on with you all now. Whose got a scan next? Glad to hear all looking good on your scan Serena, 38 wks on Thursday wow, are you feeling nervous, excited? any signs of labour coming soon?


----------



## Serena80

Tinkerbell, that's such great news. Seeing a dr that can really take the time to explain each stage really makes a difference. The follow ups at Guys were useless & a waste of time really. It's great she has offered a few more tests - it's all expensive but worth it if you find there is a problem that could prevent BFP. What is embryo scratch & glue? I really hope all these tests come back with good news and you can get your BFP in Aug/Sept. are you and your other half feeling more positive about FET? There are lots of good articles about why FET can be better than fresh if you google them, but I'm biased as it worked for me! It's good to read though x
Yes, 38 wks on Thurs & getting excited/ nervous. Luckily being so huge & tired takes my mind off of it & I'm just napping all the time. I saw my cardiologist who said he doesn't recommend an early epidural so I'm hoping the consultant agrees when I see him on Fri as I absolutely don't want one. So we'll have to wait & see but feel hopeful he'll agree. X

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## Izabela

Thinker great news as Serena said FET has very good rate and once you do the extra tests should work for you. 5bb is such a good great. X

Serena 38 weeks wow so great soon you,all be mummy. Are ready for your little one. So exciting. How long are going to be on maternity leave. X

Hope everyone is well.

3 weeks were on Friday since my blood test. Still early to call Lister and we have not looked up much for donor. I worked on Saturday and on Sunday I prepared for a training.


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies, 

Super quick post from me and will post a proper reply tonight! 

Key did you have your scan yesterday?? 

Izabella I got my results after 3 weeks, I think you'll hear soon. 

Serena 38 weeks!!! Yay!!! Not long now I'm super excited for you! 

Tinkerbell I've seen loads of frozen sucesses! You got a great chance so keep that chin up xxx


----------



## key24

Sorry been a bit AWOL last few days!!

Tinkerbell that's really good news that you had a good follow-up appt and have discussed a few different options. I do think it is worth testing for NK at least you can rule it out if tests come back normal. I've read a little about the glue and it sounds interesting and definately having scratch could help. i had this before our 3rd cycle (2nd fresh) and that's why Guys were convinced it would work - but of course it didn't (due to NK!!). Let us know how you get on when you get results. I'm glad you're feeling more postive - you have a fantastic blast so if you have the summer to off and investigate these other options, i am sure you'll have success :)

Serena - can't believe you've only got a couple of weeks to go i'm so excited for you. Plus it sounds like Rosalie is a good size already - have you finalised birth plan now? Is it this Fri that you see consultant - fingers crossed they agree with you about epidural. How is your NCT friend doing, who had the baby a few weeks early??

Izabela - you'll probably hear from Lister any time soon then but it sounds like you still need to research donors but have plenty of time, so don't put yourself under additional pressure, just do it when you can

Kazza - how's things with you hun? Still feeling good - have you felt the babies kick yet???

AFM - had my scan on Monday and everything looks great, we have a real wriggler the little thing was moving all over the place. As the scan took ages (we had a junior to start with) they gave us extra pics and a couple are 3d so i'll try and upload later - there is a great one with baby's hands in front of their face as they'd had enough of the scanning intusion!! It was a relif to hear our risk of down's is very low and everything with babe looks perfect - we even got to hear heartbeat very briefly.

i've come off pessaries and injections now - so just another week weaning off steroids then i'll be drug free. Am feeling ok - still feeling a bit sick as day progressed and last few days getting really bad headaches - so not sure what that's all about??? However had a lovely day off work yesterday at a spa which was heaven.

Sorry bit of long post but hope all you lovely ladies are well 

k xx


----------



## Serena80

Key - great news on the scan, can't wait to see the pics - how come they did a 3d scan, just testing out the fancy machine? I have never seen a 3d pic of Rosie so I'll have to wait for the real thing I guess! It's great you saw your baby wriggling away - really lovely but surreal when you can't feel it but can see how active it is.
Glad you're feeling better apart from the headaches. And not long until you're drug free - I couldn't wait until 12 wks but then felt really nervous coming off of them. 
I've written my birth plan and will show it to the consultant on Fri & see if he agrees. It's weird writing it though as you have no idea what to expect & if in reality you'll be begging for the pain killers. I can't even imagine what it's like, even after the stories etc. my NCT friend had a boy that weighed 5lb 11. We don't know anymore at the moment like if he's in neonatal care as just got an email from the dad saying he'd tell us all about it soon - sounded a bit traumatised! 

Izabela - I agree with what Key wrote - take your time & find a donor that suits you. What kind of info are you given about donors? Is it all medical history or do you find out anything about the donors personality? How is your OH doing with the decision?
Yes not long for me now - I hope I'm ready! We finished NCT classes yesterday & had the last NHS one tonight so hopefully we'll remember it all. My husband did poke the plastic baby in the eye whilst bathing it so we might not be completely ready!

Tinkerbell - how are you doing? Hope you're well x

Kazza - looking forward to hearing all your news when you have time x


----------



## kazzab25

Hi Ladies 

Sorry ive not been on much! 

Key thats fab news about the scan!! My little girl is a wriggler too!! My boy is squashed against the placenta so not sure he has the room to move!! Poor thing!! How good that you managed to get all those scan pictures and the 4d ones!! My 4d scans are scary!!! 

Serena, Let us know how things go tomorrow. She sounds like a great weight and still has a while to go!! 

Izabella - i agree dont rush to you have to find the right doner, but i am looking forward to you starting at Lister! 

Tinkerbell - Any news? I have heard nothing but good things about the endo scratch, sometimes with IVF its trial and error but they will find the protocol that suits you! Your young, you will get there, im positive of it. 

AFM 18+1 only had a few flutters and they are not very frequent, and just feels like a twitch or a little ripple or vibration near my belly button but i cant even be sure its movement really, its deffinatly not a full fledge kick! 

Been feeling a little apprehensive lately, when i had my midwife appt they were telling me about all the possible complications and that i will probably bleed loads after the birth and will need to stay in hospital for at least one night even with a natural birth. Im also really worried that my babies will come so early that they will be sick! Im sure its natural to worry about these things but its kind of draining. 

We have been buying loads of things for the babies, and started clearing our spare room to start decorating it as a nursery, but, im so worried that i might have all this stuff and nursery and then it goes wrong! I think it i were having one baby i would be ok, its because of the scary stories i was told about having twins has made me all worried! :( 

Anyway, enough of me! I hope everyone is doing well and i look forward to all your updates. xxxx


----------



## Serena80

Oh Kazza, I know it's hard but try not to worry. There are so many things that can go wrong in any pregnancy but the odds are on your side. You're probably halfway through your pregnancy and everything has been perfect so far, they are both growing well and are doing well in there. Just a few more weeks until you are at the stage where if they come early they might need extra care but they will be fine. I do understand how you feel, I still panic most days & feel a dread about something going wrong but you just have to keep taking a day at a time & each day you're a day closer to meeting them. I know what you mean about the nursery but really you have to prepare for things to work out well, as that is the most likely thing that will happen. I wonder if everyone feels the same when pregnant or if its worse after IVF, but you need to just stay positive and enjoy each stage. You are doing so well looking after them & caring for them - just a few more months & you'll be ready to meet them - and then the fun will start!

It sounds like you're feeling kicks, they are just little & gentle like your little ones. They are definitely infrequent flutters early on, mine were very gentle until recently really, I've never had the agonising foot stuck in the ribs thank god! You should enjoy the flutters - they are signs of how well your babies are doing (or at least the girl if she's the bully squidging her brother into the placenta! If your boy is anything like my brother he's just happy to hang out by the food x


----------



## key24

Kazza sorry to hear you've been feeling a bit worried about complications. I know things can be a bit more difficult with twins but you've had almost a perfect pregnancy so far and the babies are doing great so I'm sure you'll be great during labour too. My SIL had twins (thru IVF) and although they were a little early both she and the girls were great, and that was 14 yrs ago. With so many twins now I'm sure all the hospitals are fully prepared and you will be well looked after :)

Serena only couple of weeks to go - can't wait!!!!

Hope everyone else ok. I've uploaded one scan pic and will upload the 3d ones separately (don't know where I got idea they were 4d!)

K xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## key24

Looks like proper little baby here!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kazzab25

Aww we lovely!!! Proper little baby now! Crazy how much they change!!! I'm going for girl!!!! 

Thanks ladies for your replies! And glad to hear SIL had lovely twins!!! Just got to keep positive! I'm sure they'll be ok! Just want to feel them moving more! 

Serena when did you feel your lil girl moving more frequently?


----------



## Serena80

Key those pictures are brilliant - can't believe they gave you so many! Love the little side images - how cute are the feet? X 

Kazza - glad you're feeling a bit better. I can't completely remember when the kicks got frequent - they were definitely few at first, maybe 1 or 2 flutters a day, then gradually got more & from about 26 wks I'd say there was a pattern of no kicks in the morning, a few after lunch, not much in the afternoon and then party time around 8pm. I know when I went into hospital at 30 wks she was kicking loads. Sorry I can't remember more. I'm pretty sure it's different for everyone - my step sister didn't feel a kick until 24 wks! X


----------



## Izabela

Kazza sorry to hear you are feeling a bit low. I know at least 5 twins pregnancy and all are doing fine even the ones born early flight up quick. I don't know anybody bad story. Your babies start kicking so lovely.

Key your scan is adorable. When are you going to know the sex.

Thinkerbel hope your tests are ok and you can start soon your frosty.

Serena not long until you are going to meet Rosalie. You must be thrilled.

AFM I will call Lister tomorrow to check the progress. We subscribed to Europe donors for 100 pounds and I can see profiles. There is medical notes, personality test, pictures with the donors as babies and a 10 min interview with them. Most of them are Danish. It was weird at first searching through the site (just subscribed yesterday) but we are ok now. I think we avoided a while and took Lister delay as a time to relax but we are ready now. I still grieve a bit the lost o biological child with my DH but as he says the child could head malformations or health issues. So hope to start so many cycle with Thinkerbel.


----------



## kazzab25

Izabella, well done for taking that brave step into registering for a doner! Now that big step is done you can try and relax and start your treatment soon had you took the time to have a breather and be ready to start in your own time! 

I'm really looking forward to you starting, I feel really positive for your sucess at lister. 

I'm feeling better now thank you! Your reassurance makes me feel better knowing the odds must be on our side! 

Tinkerbell how are you? 

Hi to serena and key!! 

Is rosalie showing any signs of arrival yet!


----------



## Izabela

Thanks Kazza. I called Lister all blood test done and ok. They are waiting for GP. I called them but I need to wait for them to get back to me. Hope will move soon.

I ment babies have cought up by the age of 1 or 2 and I now some have been born at 6 months. All are lovely children and most I know are IVF.


----------



## key24

Izabela that's great news that you've registered for a donor site. I understand that it's a huge steps and must be a little weird looking thru perspective donors but I truly believe that the child will be as much your OH's child as yours as he nurtures him and brings him up. It's not so much about the biology as the love after :)

Like Kazza I'm so excited for you and really hope you have a great experience and outcome at Lister

Tinkerbell - how are you doing hun? Have you heard back from your NK test?

Kazza - glad to hear you're feeling a bit happier about the twin experience, I just know you & the little ones are going to be fine

Serena - any news your end, do you think Rosalie might come early?

From my end not much news - terrible headaches pretty much everyday but I think that's down to coming off steroids, last one is Friday so hoping feel better then! Think I might have been feeling some kicks recently but not sure - it is sort of a fluttery feeling but quite a bit higher than where the baby is so not sure if that's what it is or not?? Izabela we're not going to find out baby's sex so got another 26 weeks to wait to find out

Jhoney/Monkeyfeet - I hope you're both well

K xx


----------



## vesper21

Hi ladies, still following you all. Wanted to jump on and wish kazza and key huge congrats! I'm soo pleased that lister were able to work their magic on you both as well. You know how I have a soft spot for that place! :) 

Afm, we had our beautiful twin girls beginning of April. I can't even begin to explain the levels of exhaustion but it's all worth it I see them smile!


----------



## Serena80

Vesper - congratulations on your twin girls, lovely news. Are you still living in NY?

Izabela - that's good that you are progressing now with Lister. It must be so difficult choosing the right donor, such a big decision and a lot of emotions to go through. I completely agree with what Key says, it is definitely about the love & way you raise your family rather than the genetics x

Tinkerbell - hope you're ok & that your test results were good x

Key - sorry you're feeling so rough. 2 more days & then drug free! That's brilliant that you've been feeling kicks already, you must have a proper little wriggler in there!

Kazza - how are you feeling? Also when is your 20 wk scan is it next week? Looking forward to seeing more pics of your two x

AFM - been feeling crappy the last few days, so so tired & sick & uncomfortable. I've slept more or less non stop but still feel tired! I was sure she was coming the other night as I had backache & cramps that kept coming in waves but she's still in there! Starting to get anxious about the labour as it suddenly seems real. Wish I could be knocked on the head & woken up when it's all over! X


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Serena I'm so disapointed to come to find no birth announcement ;) sounds like its getting close though, I'm guessing she will be here July 1st (my hubby's bday)

Key you spoil sport, we wanted to know the sex and you're making us wait that long, I take my hat off to couples who do wait, I never could as the suspense would kill me :) I hate surprises at the best of times.

Had the NK bloods done last Wednesday but results take about 2 weeks and we're off to Vegas next week to celebrate hubby's 30th so we won't know until we're home now which feels like ages but I'm doing well about it and actually not thinking about it constantly and just have it in my mind we'll find out when we're back and that's that, I am hoping they come back with something wrong though, just so we can fix the possible problem.

Hope you're all well x


----------



## kazzab25

Vesper!!!! Congratulations!!! That's great news!! How was your birth? How many weeks dud you deliver! I'm having twins and need as much info as possible!!! Haha 

You were so right about lister! But had to exhaust our nhs goes first!! I too carry a lil candle for lister!! 

Key, I started feeling funny feelings at about 14 weeks what do those lil movements feel like to you? Are you feeling any better? 

Tinkerbell! Hope you enjoy Vegas I'm
Sure you'll love it! My oh went last year or the yr before actually and loved it! Glad your feeling good! And if nk comes back raised you only have to look at key to no the treatment is successful!! So lots of positivity!! 

Izabella hope your ok x 

Serena I'm going to say next Wednesday rosalie will arrive weighing 7 lb 4 that's my guess!! Get plenty of sleep in!! 


Xxxx


----------



## Izabela

Serena not long left .. So exciting and emotional I guess next Saturday. I am sorry to hear you are tired but not long left until your precious is here.

Kazza hope you are well and but much stress about birth. Your little ones and you would be fine.
Key how is being off medication.
K&K Must be so sweet to feel your ones kicking.
Thinkerbell so good you taking time out this process and you going again to Vegas!!! Lovely. As Kazza said NK results should be OK either way.

The Go sent the letter this week (over a month later!!) so now everything is done and fine. We are going to pick up the donor this weekend hopefully. Interesting choosing most are Danish and students. Most of them speak English as well and on the good side most are light brown with blue eyes like my Dh. So ha some choice.


----------



## key24

Vesper - so lovely to hear from you and congratulations on the twins. If anyone deserves to have two little bundles of joy it's you after the long journey you've been on so i'm so happy for you. I bet two little girls are keeping you lovely and busy!! You were definately right about Lister - a fantastic clinic with great results :happydance:

Serena - sorry to hear you're so tired, but like the others say make the most of being able to get as much rest as possible as once Rosalie arrives that will be gone forever!! If we're guessing i'm going to go next Thurs (4th July) and weight 7lb 7oz. 

Izabela great that you've got donor choices who have same hair and eye colour as DH - it must be weird but also exciting to be choosing. Good luck this weekend x

Tinkerbell - i love Vegas i'm so jealous, we got engaged there 5 years ago, you'll have a brillant time for OHs 30th. You're right to try and keep your mind off the results - this think about having fun and then see results for NK when you get back either way at least you know there are different things they can try for the FET.

Kazza - is it next week you have 20 week scan? Looking forward to seeing more scanning pics. It's hard to explain what i've been feeling last week or so but it does feel like a flutter and lasts a few seconds. But the weird thing is it is quite high so don't understand how it can be little one if he /she are much lower?

AFM - Today was last day or pills, so as of tomorrow i'll be drug free :happydance::happydance::happydance:!!!
Still getting headaches and feeling sick as the day wears on but hoping that once the steroids leave my system in a few days this will go. Other than that no compliants my end :) I'm off to see Robbie Williams this weekend - although think by the end i'll be knackered after standing for about 4 hrs!!

k xx


----------



## Serena80

Tinkerbell - Vegas! Amazing. 2 weeks of gambling & buffets sounds like a good distraction from IVF. I've not been but my friend goes every year & says it's amazing. Do you have anything planned to do while you're there, like concerts or a rodeo? X

Kazza - have you started the nursery yet? My husband has been painting BFG, Esio Trot, Little Prince & Hungry Caterpillar on one wall. His art degree is finally coming in handy! I have much less glamourous jobs to do like washing blankets. Can't wait to hear how it goes getting the room ready for double trouble x

Izabela - good luck choosing the donor this weekend, I wonder why so many are Danish - is it a Danish company? Once you've chosen will you begin drugs in August? 

Key - that's rubbish that you're feeling headachey & sick, maybe it's the drugs you're taking on top of increasing hormones? Hopefully it'll be better over the next few days. Nothing like a massive concert to help a headache though! 

AFM - I love the bets on when she'll arrive - I should have started a book. Although I've already lost £11 betting my husband on when she'll appear so prob best I don't! Still the same, tired & back achey but no extra signs she is imminent. I think some time during the next week - maybe Tues but that's a complete guess of course x


----------



## vesper21

Thanks ladies! They were worth the long journey. 

Kazza - pm me with any questions you have. I had a CS, which was planned. I did A LOT of bed resting due to twin pg complications and I had them at 37+1 which is considered term for twins. You mentioned you're on fertility friends? There are some great twin threads on there that you should check out.


----------



## vesper21

Serena - wishing you all the best! How many weeks are you now?


----------



## Serena80

Vesper - I'm 39+3 now - panic time! X


----------



## key24

Serena any signs she's coming yet???

Izabela - did you manage to choice a donor over the weekend?

Kazza - when's the 20 week scan, must be soon?

Tinkerbell - hope you're all prepared for Vegas you'll have an amazing time

Nothing much new my end waiting for date for 16 wk midwife appt and waiting to hit the good phase of 2nd tri as still a bit headachy and feeling sick even though I'm drug free!!

Kxx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies 

Serena today's my day for the bet!!! Any sign!! The nursery sounds fab! Not sure what we are doing yet ! 

Key, great that your off the Meds! Not so good your still suffering! Hooe you feel better soon! When's the 16 week appt! 

Tinkerbell - hope you have a great time in Vegas ! 

Izabella how's things your end? 

AFM 20 week scan is Monday! Can't wait! Still not feeling much movement, just flutters every now and then! Then midwife on Wednesday hoping to find out a bit more about the birth and whether I will deffo deliver around 37 weeks! Will they induce me etc etc!


----------



## Serena80

Hello! No sign on baby yet - due date today but she obviously doesn't know that! 

Key - sorry you're still feeling ill, the only silver lining is that you know it's the hormones making your little one grow. Maybe they are having a growth spurt - my nausea was always worse during the growth spurts in the 2nd tri. Hope you get your appt soon - still getting the flutters? X

Kazza - good luck for Monday, are you having the scan at Pruh or Sidcup? And looking forward to hearing how the appt goes on Wed & what your plans will be. How's your bump coming along? Getting bigger by the day?!

Tinkerbell - hope you're enjoying sin city!

Izabela - how did you get on choosing the donors?

Jhoney & Monkeyfeet - where are you guys?! We want updates on your not so little ones x

Saw the couple from my NCT group who had the premature baby - he's gorgeous but so tiny! He lost a lot of weight as they had a few feeding issues but they think it's sorted now & he's back to 5lbs5. I held him but was worried in case I broke him he looked so fragile. I hope Rosie is a stocky thing when she decided to arrive.


----------



## kazzab25

Ahhh I lost!! Come on Rosie!! Glad your nct friends baby is doing well! 5.5 lbs! Dinky!! 

When was your husband able to feel movement? 

My scans at sidcup along with my midwife appt on Wednesday! Hoping for some sort if answers about what happens going forward!


----------



## Serena80

My husband felt her kick at 17 wks when I did, but then he didn't feel her very often until 20 wks I think x


----------



## key24

Oh no I lose the bet too as I said Rosalie would come today - although still couple of hours to go!! 5lb5 sounds tiny - I think I'd be like you & scared I'd break the little one but glad they are doing well

Kazza - hope you get a bit more info on Wed and scan goes well.

I chased up my 16 week appt date today as should be next week but now they are saying I don't go to the docs but to Beckenham beacon. It is actually more convenient but the appts are only on a Weds and because they are booked up next week it will actually be a 17 wks appt not 16! Otherwise all fine here no headach today :) but still feeling icky as day goes on. I hope I get to feel the baby at about 17 weeks as that's not long at all - but still getting some flutters every now & again

Hope everyone is well

K xx


----------



## Serena80

Hello! Hope everyone is enjoying the summer at last. 

Key - that's rubbish that you're feeling so sick in the evenings. My friend had her morning sickness in her 2nd tri, wks 9-20 but I don't think she was actually sick just nauseous - so you're not alone! Even though it's miserable at least you can take it as a good sign that the baby is growing well. How's your bump? If you haven't told people they must be guessing now! Did they say why your drs don't do the midwife appts? At least the Beacon is really close x

Kazza - how are you getting on with twins in this heat?! Really looking forward to hearing all about your scan tomorrow & hopefully seeing more pictures of them both x

Afm - no news yet I'm afraid - she's still in here & not budging! X

Hope everyone else is doing wellx


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Hi All,

Vesper congratulations! Hope all is well with you.

Kazza, good luck for your scan today your preg seems to be flying by, but appreciate it prob doesn't feel that way. Bet you're excited about scan, would love to see a picture.

Key sorry to hear you're suffering from nausea. I too had it bad but couldn't be sick. Hope it eases up for you, the heat can't help either.

Serena! Wow... Come on Rosalie! I don't envy you in this heat but you have sooo much excitement to come! I can't wait to hear all about her and to see a picture! I hope you're doing ok and getting what rest you can. Thinking of you. Glad you enjoyed your nct classes too.. And you've met the first baby! Cute. I still see my nct gurks every Thursday and often at least once more every week and I really couldn't do without them. I hope you get as much fun and support out of it as I do.

Jhoney, Izabella and tinkerbell, I hope all is well with you both.

Afm, we are doing ok. Just got back from a week in London visiting oh and fly out to Vienna on Sunday to see him again. Williams first flight... Quite scared but just going to resort to boob - seems to work for most things! ;-) 
Loving this weather although discovered not great for babies!! Constantly worried that William is too hot! Anyways, I'm
Babbling rubbish!
I do love heArjng from you all, and get on most days just struggle to find time to post. 
Much love to all.xxx


----------



## key24

Serena - any news yet?? You must be really pretty rough in this heat - over the weekend i was struggling to cope and i'm not even half way there yet!! We're all thinking of you and hope everything goes well and that the little one arrives soon!!!

Kazza - how was your scan today,please post the picture i love seeing how the twins are growing. And then hopefully you'll also get some more answers and reassurance when you go to midwife appt on weds.

Monekyfeet - lovely to hear from you and glad to hear William is going to be a little jetsetter with his first flight soon!! I hadn't thought about the heat and babies but it must be quite uncomfortable for them too when it's so hot! Glad you still see your NCT group - i'm going to start looking into classes soon and hope we get put with a lovely bunch :)

Tinkerbell -hope you're having a brillant time in Vegas and actually no checking here and not thinking about TTC!!!

Izabela - how are you doing hun, any news from Lister or Donor site?

Vesper - how your lovely little ladies are doing well

From my end it looks like the headaches have gone and the feeling sick is easing up a lot i only feel a little icky in the evening nows, so this is a great sign and maybe i'm coming into the blooming phase (i really hope so!!) :)

k xxx


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya everyone! 

Serena sounds like your lil girl is too happy where she is! When do you see your midwife / dr next? 

Key, glad your starting to feel better, how's your bump coming along? good news that yo can have your midwife at the beacon! When did you say your apt is? 

Monkeyfeet, lovely to hear from you, Vienna sounds great! Have a lovely time! Poor William ad the heat! How's he been, a little grisly! I knw I certainly have been!! Hehe 

Isabella any news your end? 

Afm scan went well today, little boy is perfect and weighs 14 Ounces 

Little girl Weighs 13 ounces but they couldn't gets face shot to check for cleft palet so I have to go bk in 2 weeks to check again! I'll pet pics but she looks a bit weird!! I also think I might be iron deficient which possibly causes anemia. I have a sore tongue and really tired and lathargic! Will ask the midwife onwednesday.


----------



## kazzab25

Hears my boy
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Izabela

Hi Ladies glad to here for everybody

Key great your headaches are better. Hope you feel better for the rest of your pregnancy

Serena - Hope Rosalie comes soon and the heat does not bother you much. I lost the bet too as I said lats weekend. She is going to be a go urges chunky baby

Kazza looking forward to see your scans. Hope you coping with the heat

Monkey feet William sound sweet like always and I hope he has as good flaky.

Jhoney and Vesper hope your little one were doing great.

AFM - I took a break from the thread as I wanted to chose the donor without any regret. We narrow down to 5 guys. It actually helps that we get to see child picture and not adult as most of them are cute and it is easy to get on with the process.
List err emailed me today that they have received my GP letters. Waiting for it since 24 May. The consultant is going to review everything and they can start to match me. I am waiting for the embryologist to email me the details for delivery and than we can purchase it. It is likely to cost 2500 for 4 vials.


----------



## kazzab25

I can't upload my girl not sure why!


----------



## kazzab25

Sorry izabella I posted at the same time as you! You'll be off and running soon! Can't wait! 2500 is alot but it will be so worth it in the end! Matching doesn't take long so I'm sure you'll be starting very soon! I'm glad you took the break, such a big decision to make!


----------



## key24

Kazza - little man looks very cute, glad to hear they are both doing well. Are you 20 or 21 weeks now? Sorry to have you go back in 2 week but you get to see the two lovely babies again lucky you. Yes you should definately ask if you're worried about aneamic, isn't it iron tablets they give for that?

Izabela - makes sense to take some time out when making such a big decision, but i'm glad you've heard back from Lister. It should all move pretty quickly now and once you start their protocol seems to fly by and you'll be pregnant before you know it. 

Serena - any news????

Good news my end the sicknes is much better, now only feeling about 20% ill in the evenings which i can compleltely cope with :happydance:

I'm 16 weeks on Thurs and have midwife appt next Weds - looking forward to hearing the heartbeat then

k xxx


----------



## Izabela

Kazza your little precious boy looks lovely and so cute. Great you see them again in 2 weeks time.

Key great your sickness is gone and you enjoy your pregnancy.

Serena hope Rosalie is coming soon.

AMF I hope to start soon and as you said to be pregnant soon.


----------



## Serena80

Monkeyfeet - so lovely to hear from you. You are such a jet setter with William in tow, can't be easy. I hope the flight to Vienna goes well. Do you travel into London by train or car - I can't imagine either would be too easy with a baby but looking forward to taking Rosalie up to Blackpool to visit my husband's friends. And to Cornwall to visit my friend who has had a baby. But both are long trips! I'll be seeking more advice from you I'm a few months!
It must be hard for William in the heat - and worrying for you. I hope Vienna is a little cooler but I'd suspect it could be hotter, I've never been there so most of my info about Vienna is based on The Sound of Music x
So nice to hear from you again x

Key - brilliant news about the headaches & sickness. Now you must be entering the blossoming/blooming phase ha ha! That phase passed me by! 16 weeks tomorrow, how great, it seems to be going quickly now - only a few weeks until the gender scan - are you at all tempted to change your mind & find out or are you resolute? 
Sorry to hear you're struggling in the heat - I've been fine as my house is very cool & my ankle is so swollen it has stopped me venturing very far as can't really walk on it. But I can make it into the garden with a book so that's the main thing!

Izabela - that is really good news that you have chosen 5 donors & Lister are now matching you. Hopefully in a month or two you will get your BFP & all of this stress & money will seem worth it. That's very nice that they show you the donors' baby photos - much better than if it was their current photos. How did you choose - did you pick people similar to you or your OH? This is such a big thing to go through, you are very strong & I wish you the best of luck - this time next year you'll have your little one x
My friend who is gay used a sperm donor & she said they ended up with enough left over to fertilise the 2 children they now have & possibly more in the future if they choose to have more. Hopefully it'll be similar for you as £2500 is a lot of money. X

Kazza - great scan photo! How they can do them with 2 babies wriggling around is amazing. Did they give you measurements & weight for the boy? Is he still laying near the placenta or have they switched about? It's annoying they couldn't check the girl completely asi it'd be nice to have the assurance that all is fine but I'm sure it is & then you get another chance to see them! 
Definitely push for them to check your iron levels. At 20 weeks I felt dreadful & slept all the time & mentioned this to my midwife who just said that's normal & she didn't check my blood until much later & when they did it was really low & they gave me iron tablets at wk 29 - they made so much difference! In the mean time eat lots of red meat & green veg. Any excuse for steak x

Tinkerbell - are you home & jetlagged now? Hope you had a great time x

AFM - nothing to report I'm afraid, she won't budge despite me eating spicy food & scrubbing the kitchen floor. So I guess the plan is sweep tomorrow (I'm not looking forward to this) and then induce on Tues if she's still not here. I was sure she'd come early but I was clearly wrong. I've been googling to find out the biggest babies born & now wish I hadn't as having nightmares about a 15lb baby! X


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies 

Key, glad your staring to feel more normal! 16 weeks your flying! How does it feel for you? 
I'm 21+1 now! I have felt worse in second tri than first not with sickness but with back pain and lethargy! I saw my dr/midwife yesterday who said its normal as the babies are putting a lot of strain on my lungs and pelvis! I was told not to worry about iron deficiency yet but to up my pregnacare to two tablets! Weirdly, I need to now start seeing the midwives at my drs as they will be who will look after me! But the hospital told me before that I needed to just go to the dr at the hospital! It's weird I get told something different everytme ! I'm glad to see the midwives maybe I'll feel a bit better cared for! how's the bump coming along? Anymore movement? I have two anteria placentas which is why I'm not feeling mine very much! 

Serena I cannot believe she is not hear yet! Have they given you an estimated weight? I reckon she could be 9lbs! See keeping us all waiting I can't wait to see some pics! They estimated my babies weight to be 13 oz doe baby girl and 14 for baby boy, almost a pound! Do you no what rosalie was at 20 weeks? Hoping mine are on par with a singleton! 
I love veg but steak I like with blood which is a no go! Not sure what to eat!! I've not really been fancying anything healthy! Baby boy now seems to have more room than baby girl! And everytime they tried to look a her face he would stick his head in the way! She underneath him so she seems to be squished now and he seems to be ok! 

Let us know how the sweep goes! Good luck! So exciting! 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Serena80

Kazza - 21 weeks already, over halfway there - well over halfway with twins! It's strange they want you to double your pregnacare tablets that's a lot of extra vitamins when you might just need some additional iron. Is it because of twins. Most of the people I know who had babies recently said they took an iron supplement as a drink - I think it's called spatone. 
Your babies are great weights, I'm pretty sure Rosalie was 13oz (or poss 12) at the 20 week scan. I'll dig out the notes & check in a min. I'm glad they have switched places so the boy doesn't spend all 9 months being sat on by his sister! That's interesting about your placentas - they will be good protection for when the kicks get really strong - padding
Have you & your OH selected names now? X

AFM - had the sweep yesterday but the midwife said she couldn't reach the cervix as the baby's head was too low. It was really painful - but afterwards it was fine. So still no movement though. Booked in for another sweep tomorrow at Queen Mary's, and then should go in for an induction on Mon night but they haven't confirmed a slot yet. I am getting impatient now as just want her to be out & ok x

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## key24

Serena - i can't beleive she's not here yet, i'm not surprised your getting impatient!! When was your actual due date?

The sweep doesn't sound very pleasant so hopefully she'll come before you have it again - in it today or tomorrow yuo're due back in? I'll be thinking of you over weekend and here's some good news my friend had a little girl on Wednesday we popped over to look after her toddler whilst her mum was driving up from Salisbury. They only got to the hospital at 7.30pm and baby came at 8.40! That's what i'm hoping for :)

Kazza - glad they told you not to worry about iron but weird they are now sending you back to Drs. Like what happended to me i don't think they know where we're supposed to be half the time! Babies sound like a very healthy weight to me (not that i know anything to be honest) - and can't believe you're over half way, i'm so excited about getting to 20 wk mark.

Everything good with me sickness still gone and i seem to have more energy but last couple of days have completely gone off food in evening- to the point when i'm eating dinner it is making me want to be sick! Oh well i've eaten enough over last few mths so i'm sure a few days of being of food isn't going to do me any harm!! Yes i have a proper bump now - you can definately see that i'm pregnant which i'm very excited about :happydance:

Izabela - how's it going with you hun, what are next steps??

Hope everyone's looking forward to this weekend's heat wave....


k xxx


----------



## Serena80

Key - that's miserable going off of food. Hopefully it'll just be temporary & you'll soon be enjoying dinners again. It's weird it's only in the evening, but much better than if it was all day long! Maybe you'll have to stock up more in the day. Lovely you've got a big bump - no hiding it anymore! You'll have random people in the street talking to you now!
My due date was last Thurs (4th). My sweep willbe tomorrow morning. Yuck. Still better to get it going if possible. My midwife booked me in for an induction on Mon night. Today I've been feeling really worried about something going wrong, but hopefully it's just nerves & hormones getting to me. Hopefully I'll have a labour nice & quickly like your friend, lucky thing x

Kazza - Rosie was just under 11oz at 19+6 so looks like your 2 are big & healthy x


----------



## key24

i know it's weird i'm fine with food during the day - i'm sure it's just temporary and i am definately still stocking up during the day.

Really hope the sweep works for you tomorrow and Rosalie shows her face before having to be induced. I know it must be very hard not too worry but i am sure everything will be fine and i've definately got fingers crossed for you for quick birth 

k xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya

Serena good luck with the sweep tomorrow! Hopefully that will do the trick! Do you go to the community midwives section at queen Mary's for the sweep? It's got to be normal for you to feel nervous and worried! Especially when your entering the unknown! But by mon/tue at the latest, you will have baby rosalie safe in your arms! 

Key funny you should say that about going off food in the evenings! Around 16/17 weeks I was exactly the same! Didn't fancy anything and just ate because I felt it was the right thing to do for the babies it ore off by about 19 weeks! 

Yes I've been a bit pushed from pillow to post but hopefully my midwives at the gp will straighten things out! Got my provisional maternity leave date! Last day will be 18th October! Can't wait!!!! 

We have decided on names! Joshua and Chloe. But Josh will be his name. We are putting Joshua on the birth certificate for if he wants a more formal name when he's older!

Key do you think you will be swayed into finding out the sex at 20 weeks? 

Isabella how are you! 

Monkeyfeet hope your well xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Key & Kazza, I can't believe how far you two are along in your pregnancies now it all seems to be going by so quickly. Hope you're back to eating properly soon Key and love the names Kazza, Joshua is actually one of my fave boys names I really like but think DH will overall me if we had a boy ;)

Serena I can't believe still no news, she must be very comfy in there and not wanting to budge (I was like that apparently, my poor mum had to wait 3 extra weeks to meet me). Hope contractions start tonight and you don't need the sweep again tomorrow, they do not sound pleasant at all.

Vegas was amazing as usual and just what we needed, we had such a lovely time away from 'real life' and enjoying having some couple time without thinking about any upset we've been through recently. It was extremely hot compared to our other 2 visits though, 110 degrees.
I'm back at Hammersmith next week for the NK cell results, for once I'm hoping something comes back wrong with my bloods (makes a change) and we're looking at doing the FET in September.


----------



## Serena80

Tinkerbell - great to hear from you. Vegas sounds HOT! And very fun to escape completely - probably the best place to escape the real world! Good luck at Hammersmith, it's understandable to want the NK results to come back positive so then you can adapt your treatment. But if they are negative at least you'll know you've had all the possible tests & can just keep hopeful for the FET. Do you know what FET involves at Hammersmith yet? Hopefully not many drugs x
I can't believe you were 3 weeks late - your poor mum!

Key - glad you're stocking up in the days. I am too but then eat all evening too like an unstoppable pig. That's good what Kazza said about having something similar. At least it might just be another couple of weeks x

Kazza - I LOVE the names. Josh & Joshua are both nice. 18th October - last 3 months. That will be quite close to your due date won't it if they are early?

AFM - went to Queen Mary's for the sweep - she could feel my cervix but says it is tightly closed so couldn't do the sweep so I'm booked in for another on Monday morning. She also said the baby is incredibly low & said when my waters break labour will be quick as she's already so low in the birth canal - she said lots of the hard work is already done so should just be quick to get to the pushing stage! I said I'd have to hang around outside the PRUH in case my waters break! No signs of her coming still though x


----------



## Izabela

Serena I hope she is soon with you. The swip does not sound nice but is good that she is in the right position and is likely to be a quick birth. Great news!

Kazza I like both names Josh and Chloe so sweet. Not long left until your maternity leave, time will fly by.so exciting. I bet you have a big bump already.

Key sorry to hear you are off food at times, hopefully soon you can fully enjoy the pregnancy .

Thinkerbell great that you enjoy Vegas and you have lots of energy for the next step. Hope your results come back soon and are conclusive.

Afm I am waiting fpr Lister to match me and for theor embryologist to tell me all the details about sperm delivery... I am waiting for nearly 2 weeks for their message. Otherwise excited to start.


----------



## key24

Serena - great news that the baby is low down and you could be in for a quick birth, that's got to make the waiting a little more bearable! Hopefully she showed her face today and you didn't have to have aniother sweep.

Tinkerbell - so glad you enjoyed Vegas sounds like it was edxactly what you needed. i love it there - although only been once but it was wheere we got engaged so has good memories. Think it was about 100 + when we were there - very hot!! Fingers crossed for the NK results, at least you know you would have had all the tests now either way.

Kazza - i really like both those names. We are useless and still don't even really have a shortlist for either sex - and think we are still sticking to our guns and not finding out sex!! Glad you've got your maternity date, that will come by really quickly only 2 more full months of work :) Think i will probably finish early December so still got a little while to go. Glad to hear it is not just me going on food & you had the same thing, hopefully i'll get back into my food soon.

Izabela - sorry your still waiting on Lister, if it's been a couple of weeks might just be worth chasing up on the phone to see what delay is? I'm very excited for you to get going too :happydance:

k xxx


----------



## Serena80

Just a quick one - going in for an induction when they have a bed free - they sound very busy & asked me to go to QE but I explained about the SVT so now they're going to let me know when they have a bed. Prob middle of the night!

Hope you're all well x


----------



## kazzab25

Ahhh serena what a mare! But keep your chin up! It won't be long now and she'll be hear!! Good luck and keep us posted!! Still good news that's she's low down! 

Key, when's your 20 week scan? How exciting! You have so much control!! I couldn't wait !! 

Tinkerbell glad you enjoyed Vegas I'd love to go!! Fingers crossed about your nk result! 

Izabella how are you?


----------



## key24

Good luck Serena - hope the all comes soon and all the best.

Kazza - I know although trust me I do waiver quite a lot between wanting to find out & also have a surprise!

K xx


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Good luck serena. Thinking of you.xx

Love to all else.xx


----------



## kazzab25

Awwwww I wonder if we have a baby yet!!!


----------



## key24

I reckon Rosalie might have arrived- can't wait to hear!

K xx


----------



## kazzab25

I think so tooo!!!!! I keep checking the thread!!


----------



## Izabela

Any news about Rosalie x


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Keep checking for updates, hope Rosalie is here and you're both doing great xx


----------



## key24

If she has arrived I'm sure Serena has plenty to keep her occupied but I'm dying of suspense!!

Tinkerbell - when do you get NK results, I know it was sometime this week?

Izabela any more news from Lister?

Kazza how are you doing in this heat - hope you're not suffering too much. When do you go back for scan?

Had my first proper midwife appt yesterday which was fairly brief iron levels and everything are ok, also got to hear baby's heartbeat again which was fab!! I'm 17 weeks today - nearly halfway :)

K xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya 

I keep checking!!! She must be so busy!! How exciting!!! Can't wait to hear all about it!! 

Key glad midwife went well! Did they measure your bump ? When is your scan? Lovely hearing the heart beat!! 

Funny enough I had midwife yesterday! First time anyone has actually seemed like they cared!! I'm measuring 26.5 weeks and I'm 22 weeks but all normal aparently! She felt my bump and said my womb is up to my ribs crazy!! That's why my movement is high up! 

Tinkerbell have you had your results yet? 

Izabella any news your end?


----------



## Serena80

Hello! 
Rosalie joined us this morning at 9.30 after 57 hours of labour. It was tough! But delivered her naturally (apart from all the drugs!) and now have her laying next to me on the hospital bed. Sorry to not keep you updated, I have been so out of it through lack of sleep etc. but all worth it now.

I'll write more tomorrow but so tired at the mo, but hope you're all well & thanks for all the kind messages. Hope I didn't worry you - my friends/family were worried when they didn't hear anything - we like to stress everyone out!

Here's a photo of the little lady right now
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## kazzab25

Oh look at her!!!! She's gorgeous!!!! Congratulations serena!!! I am soooooo pleased!!!!! 

57 hrs wow! Can imagine that was tough! I really hope she's let's you have some sleep!!! Well done you should be very proud of yourself!!!


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Oh Serena, Rosalie is gorgeous!!!! Well done you. I bet you are so proud. 
Sorry to hear about the long labour, it's bloomin hard work but worth every second.

Much love to you and your new family. Mwah.xxxxx


----------



## key24

Well done Serena she is so very cute. Can't beleive labour was 57 hours i thought they told you that Rosalie was low down and it should be a quick birth - how wrong can they be!!

You take care of yourself over the next few days and well done again

lots of love
k xx


----------



## Izabela

Rosalie is gorgeous. Congratulation and well done with such a long labour and the heat. I bet you re such a happy and lovely family. Xxxx


----------



## key24

How are you getting on Serena - back home safe and sound now with Rosalie Im sure. The labour sounds awful but hopefully you have recovered a little bit now and are able to enjoy the beautiful new addition to the family :)

Kazza  how are you getting on in this heat, I hope youre not suffering too much? Have you had the second scan yet to have a second look at Chloe?

Tinkerbell / Izabela  any news your end ladies on results or things progressing?

Monkeyfeet  hope the little one isnt suffering too much in this heat!!

Not much to report my end  had a lovely weekend as we took yesterday off work and went down to the coast on Sun / Monday  even went in the sea it was so warm

k xx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Serena, Rosalie is beautiful :) congratulations, sounds like the labour was pretty horrible but glad she is finally here and well.

Sounds like a lovely couple of days away Key, typical the weather wasn't as nice at the weekend when we had plans so sounds like you did the right thing and went Sun/Mon.

Well we got the NK cells results on Friday and all was fine, levels were way within 'normal' range which we were pretty gutted about to be honest, not only do we feel like we've sort of wasted £600 but we still don't know why this isn't working. We'll go ahead with the FET in a few months and the cycle before I'll be having the endo scratch and we'll also be using embryo glue with transfer, just got to hope our one embryo survives the thaw which we are so nervous about.


----------



## Izabela

I tired to write twice but is saying g to me that the stolen has expired if I write more than 2 lines


----------



## Izabela

I will try to do it later from the computer. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Izabela

Thinkerbell 600 is a lot but at least you know you is OK and you do not have to do the painful injection. You plan with emby glue and endo scratch sounds great. For a lot of ladies frozen one works better than fresh as the body is more relax and free from meds. I think this is going to work for you


----------



## Serena80

Hello, 

Tinkerbell - it's good that you don't have NK cells and although £600 is a lot it is worth it to know for sure that you don't need the steroids. I hope the glue. & scratch help & hope you find the FET less intrusive.

Izabela - how is the process going for you? Have you been matched with another lady?

Key - where abouts on the coast did you go? I swam in Somerset last summer & the sea was gorgeous I was in there a couple of hours bobbing about on a lilo! Perfect x
When is your 20 wk scan, must be really soon? How are you feeling now? Are you enjoying the 2nd trimester?

Kazza - how are you getting on? The girl from my group had her twins in PRUH the day before Rosie was born. My husband saw her husband when we were in there, he said her waters broke & they gave her a c-section at 34 wks - I think it was quite scary for her but both boys are ok & getting bigger each day in the special care unit - they were 4lbs something each. How are you getting on? Did you have another scan? X

Monkeyfeet - yes the labour was long but with each day the memory fades! And totally worth it as she is so lovely x how are you & William doing? How was Vienna?

Jhoney - how are you doing? X

AFM - everything is going well, she is a very good weight, and already back at her birth weight by day 5. She is a bit jaundice but it's just slight. Breastfeeding is ok but my nipples are agony. They say to persevere as it'll improve in a week but at the moment it's pretty bad & I dread her waking to feed, which makes me feel a bit guilty. But she is such a good baby so far & never cries - just asleep most of the time! X


----------



## key24

Tinkerbell - i understand where you're coming from but i don't think the test was a waste of money, really that was the last thing to rule out now you can proceed with the FET with all the information. Plus it is honestly a good thing your NK levels are normal - no need to have the 6 hr intraplids, the bum injections every other day and steroids for over 3 mths, honestly not fun (although worth it of course!). I think you're at the right clinic and the endo scratch and glue will make all the difference. FET can work - just look at beautiful Rosalie :)

Serena - glad to hear that you're getting on well with the little one and that she isn't crying much and is a good weight. The breastfeeding sounds painful at the moment - really hope that it does clear up for you in the next few days as that doesn't sound fun at all. Hope your loving being at home with Rosalie and you'll have to send another photo at some stage when you get a chance. My 20 week scan is 2 weeks tomorrow - am excited about seeing the little one again.

Kazza - you've been very quiet which is unlike you, i hope everything is ok hun and you're surviving in this heat.

Monkeyfeet - forgot to ask, did you have a good time in Vienna?

Izabela - any news your end?

k xx


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Super quicky I'm afraid... Will write soon.

Serena - lansinoh! It saved me... Def would have given up bf without it. Another your nipples init after feeds. It's the only cream safe to leave on whilst feeding.
And... Odd as it sounds but leave your nipples out to dry naturally! ;-)
It's amazing how free and easy you become with your nipples now they have a whole new purpose. Love to you and your family.

And to all else.xxx


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Smother... Not another


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies! 

Sorry I've not posted! Been so busy at home and work and the heat has whacked me out! So been sleepy a lot too! !! I've been checking in on you all though! 

Serena! Great to hear you and rosalie are doing so well! She sounds like a very good baby! Wish I could offer some advice on the nips! Monkeyfeet is here to the rescue though, I'll be taking notes! How much did she weigh?

key when's your 20 week scan? Are you at pruh for it? The sea sounds amazing where did you go? I could do with a nice break! how have you been feeling? 

Tinkerbell it's good that they've ruled it out, like key says it's better not to have it along with all the extra drugs! And it's money well spent to rule it out! Just think it took me 4 attempts! It's just a case of time it will happen! But I no saying that doesn't help because time seems to drag whilst going through all this process and for the one thing most people get so easily! but... After my forth attempt I started to feel like it wouldn't work but we did get there. So try and keep that chin up I'm confident you will get there. It's a massive financial burden I know but it will be worth it in the end, let those positive thoughts keep you going. We are all hear to support you through it! 

Isabella any news? 

Monkeyfeet how's William doing in this heat! 

Afm scan today, finally got to check Chloe's face, but only after an internal scan as she just wouldn't move! The little madam! Thought I was done with internal scans! Anyhow, both babies doing really well! 

Hoe your all well!


----------



## Izabela

Hi guys just lost my post again


----------



## Izabela

I am only writing the short version

Kazza glad both babies are doing great. Glad you took the time to relax considering the hat and your work being busy. Not too long until your maternity leave one month less.


----------



## Izabela

Key you're break by the sea sounds lovely. You're pregnancy flies by.

Serena great to here that you and Rosalie are doing great. Hope your nipples are getting better soon. Rosalie is gorgeous.


----------



## Izabela

AFM Lister called me on Friday to say that they matched me providing that my cycle and the lady's one can be synchronized. I am waiting to see if the nurses can do this. We purchased the donor for just under 3000 pounds but we bought 5 vials and other pregnancy slot cost 1000 pounds -


----------



## key24

Monkeyfeet sounds like a good tip, i'll have to remember that when the time comes :)

Kazza - bet the heat is knocking you out, but so glad that you got to see that everything is ok with Chloe (even if it was another internal scan!). I've got my 20 week scan on 8th Aug - can't wait. We went to Broadstairs last weekend - it's got a proper sandy beach there and is lovely if sun is shinning

Izabela - that's fantastic news and once you are matched with lister everything moves so quickly, plus their whole protocols are shorter so you could be at egg collection stage in just a matter of weeks. So excited for you, i know you've spent a lot of sperm donation etc, so really pray it all works for you, but i know you're in great hands.

Serena - how's things your end, hope nips are feeling better (that feels weird to type!!). Hope you're enjoying these first few weeks, despite the heat.

Tinkerbell - hope you're enjoying your time off treatment and make the most of it, as i'm sure come your FET in September you'll get a positive result and then everything will change


AFM - not much to report, i think i am feeling the little one move a little more frequently but it is still very light and nothing definitive yet :( Am just excited at getting to 20 week half way mark. Quick question - i've got my paperwork from work and need to get hold of the MAT B1 form - did you get this when you went for 20 week scan?

k xx


----------



## Serena80

Isabella - that's great that they've matched you now. Do they synchronise your cycles using the birth control pill? You have spent so much money on the sperm vials, it must add a lot of stress, but it will hopefully be worth it in a few weeks when you get your BFP, the best money you've ever spent. I wish you so much luck & have faith in the wonderful treatment at Lister. 

Tinkerbell - how are you feeling now about the NK results? It sounds like having NK cells can add a lot more stress & medication to IVF so hopefully in the long run you will be pleased not to have these. I am very excited to hear how your FET cycle goes & how they run it at Hammersmith x

Key - just over a week until your 20 wk scan & the midway mark - brilliant. Any change of mind regarding finding out the gender?! I'm desperate to know myself! You are very strong to leave it as a surprise. I've forgotten, have you chosen any names yet? Have I made up Daniel or did you mention liking this before? X 
Hope it all goes well at the scan - looking forward to finding out the weight/height - maybe your baby will be a fatty like mine! X
I got the matb1 form from my GP - it was around 16 wks I think but not sure x

Kazza - brilliant that Chloe was fine & doing well like Josh. Was the internal scan one of those creepy 4d ones again? I'd love to have had one & compare it to how Rosie looks. Rosie was 8lbs 7oz. Hence the stitches. How many weeks are you now - are you about 30 weeks? I'm losing track as it is rushing by quickly now! Are you going to do NCT classes?

Monkeyfeet - oh my god Lansinoh is my new best friend. The midwife at my day 5 appt mentioned it & I got some that day thank god. Just wish I'd had it from the beginning, it's made such a difference & I really think I'd have had to stop if I hadn't used it. Thanks for the advice, I really appreciate it - it's weird how quickly you adapt to talking about your nipples to anyone that will listen! At my day 3 midwife appt she'd been in my house about a minute before I said my stitches hurt & she asked me to bend over & hold my bum cheeks apart! I said 'I've just met you!' which she thought was funny. Apparently after labour you aren't allowed any privacy or pride anymore! X


----------



## Izabela

Serena how are you and your little Rosalie. how have you adjusted to motherhood. Is Rosalie OK with the weather. Is she much awake apart from feeding time. She is so cute.

Kay hope you doing fine with the heat. When is your next scan. It must be lovely to feel your little one moving. You are so strong to resist gender unknown.

Kazza hope you and your two little ones are coping well with the heat. Not long left until your time off. It goes so quick. 

Thinkerbell when are you likely to start the frozen cycle.

Hope everybody is well.

AFM - I am waiting for Lister to call me tomorrow to tell me if we could start soon. The other lady is going for a scan tomorrow and all depends of her body cycle. Finger cross hope to start soon especially because my sister is 1 month pregnant. Not fair on her second month of natural trying and I have started my long journey since 2010...I am very happy for her and for my family bot I hope to have a baby soon. Would be great if they would be similar age. SO finger cross my body does the right thing, the eggs are good quality and the donor is good quality. I order 5 vials just in case.


----------



## key24

Serena you're post made me chuckle although it sounds like things don' get back to normal for a while after the labour!! Glad to hear that the cream Monkeyfeet recommended worked, i'll definately get some of that at the beginning then to protect the nips!

Izabela - it's so hard when people you know (and must be even harder when it's your sister) get pregnat at the drop of a hat. But i'm convinced everything is lining up right for you and this will be the right time for you to get BFP. Let us know what Lister say later today and perhaps you'll be kicking off in the next couple of weeks :)

We haven't choosen any names yet Serena and are doing rubbish on that front - but still staying firm to not finding out sex (although it's not easy believe me!). Scan a week on Thurs - can't wait

Hope everyone else is doing well

k xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi Ladies 

Serena!!! You made me chuckle too!!!! Dignity has so been left at the door of IVF and never to return!!! hahaha Hows Rosalie doing and her sleep paterns etc? 

Key you get the MAT B 1 form after your 20 week midwife appt. Not at the scan. They confirm your due date and then you hand it in. Glad your feeling babies move! Mine have been moving loads this week, really different feeling!! 

Isabella - I know how you feel about when someone close falls so easily but like Key im convinced lister is the way forward. The sucess rate there is extremely high!! Did they call back today? Im sure you wont be dissapointed with them and you will get that well deserved BFP. 

Tinkerbell how are you doing? xxx

Hi Monkeyfeet - hope you and william are doing great! 

AFM nothing to report, feeling big and heavy! My belly hurts at the base near where you would normally get period pains but not period pains!! Back to the hospital on the 14th to see the dr, then scan and midwife on the 28th then another scan 4 weeks after that! Busy Busy! Not sleeping great either! But still its worth it! 

hope your all well xxxxx


----------



## Serena80

Izabella - did Lister get back to you about the other lady's cycle? I hope you can start soon too, especially so you can get your BFP close to your sister. It is really tough hearing about family/friends who get pregnant so easily when for us it takes years. It was 4 years ago my husband & I started trying - such a long journey. But it just means when it does work you realise just how special it is & you really appreciate it. Also, it sounds like your OH has been amazing & strong throughout this & I bet you both are so close having been through treatment together. I really think this move to Lister will get you your BFP & this time next year you will have your baby x
Rosalie is doing fine now (we had to take her to Urgent Care as she was sick blood but it turns out it was from me so now I have to use nipple shields) & sleeping well at night but isn't awake much apart from when she's hungry so not really able to play with her much yet. She's fine in the weather though, but tomorrow should be HOT!

Key - it is really hard choosing a name. Also if you tell people they might tell you they hate it & put you off of it. Do you & your OH have different taste in names? How is the planning going for buying baby stuff & getting the nursery ready etc?

Kazza - it must be so weird feeling two babies move! Can you tell the difference or is it just a big chaos of kicks? Think what it'll be like near the end when they are fully grown & kicking around! Are you having the extra scans because you're having twins? Are you thinking of doing NCT still? X

Tinkerbell - how is it going? Have you got any set dates to start FET? X

Monkeyfeet - how are you? Have you joined any baby groups with William? My friend from NCT has suggested we all join a baby sensory group which sounds quite fun. Starts in Sept so hopefully Rosie will be awake sometimes by then!


----------



## Izabela

I been to Lister today and I am starting tomorrow the spray for 2 weeks and from 12 I am starting the injections. Hope all goes well. Serena, yes my husband has been fantastic we chose together the donor and his bigger wish was for a strong, healthy and with no family illnesses. Due to his condition health always come first. we are happy with our choice. 

Serena your little one sounds like and angel. I bet was scary going to Urgency. Is good was not from her. How have you adjusted not to worry every minute when something seems different. Must be hard to go to sleep and not to worry if she is ok. Hope your nipples get better soon.

Kazza I hope your belly pains get better. Must be so sweet to feel them both moving in the same time. You seem very busy with doctor appointments.

Key well doe for sticking with your wish not to find out the sex. You have lots of time to chose names. 

Thinkerbell when are you likely to start hope we can cycle together.

Key and Kazza how many weeks were you on spray.


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya, 

Serena that's really scary about th blood but all was god in the end ! Your nips sound awful hope the guard and creams start to do the trick! 

Yes extra scans Are due to twins. I'm classed as high risk! I'm goingtomlook into the not classes and antenatal. When do you usually start antenatal? I can't really tell who's kick is who they are mostly on Chloe's side but they were both head down and all 4 little feet where in the same place so it coud have been either!! 

Isabella - I was told to sniff or 7- 10 days but due to my day not quite being ready I had as all delay starting Stims and had to sniff for a few more days. The sniffing is shorter at lister on the long protocol than at guys, I think key was on the short protocol. Can't remember way hers was like now though. Really glad you have such a supportive hubby. Sounds like you've made the right choice! Im so excited your starting!


----------



## key24

Izabela i'm so excited that you're starting treatment :happydance:, how's the first couple of days on the sniffers been? I was on the sniffers at Lister for only about 7 to 10 days which was such a relief after ending up on them for about a mth both times at Guys. So in a few weeks yuo'll be going in for egg collection, that's great news. Keep us up-to-date with how your doing and i hope the sniffer stage all passes smoothly 

Serena - that's awful about Rosalie vomitting blood, i bet it was so frightening. Glad you got the guards now and hope things settle down on the the feeding. How is everything else going, is OH still on paternity leave?

Kazza -great to hear that the little ones are kicking around in there!! I'm a bit jealous of all yuor scans, my last one is next week and that's it, would love to see the baby a little more often :( But i'm glad to hear that they are keeping a good eye on you to make sure everything progress smoothly.

AFM - not much to report, just waiting til scan next week. Starting to get some lower back pain every now and again but guess it is just the extra weight. We brought our cot and matching wardrobe last weekend which was exciting - it's been delivered next week :) also we got loads of baby stuff from SIL, it's all starting to feel real now

k xxx


----------



## Serena80

Izabela - brilliant news about starting treatment, that's great you are in cycle with the other lady. How was the treatment so far? Do you usually suffer from the side effects? X
I haven't been too worried about Rosalie really - even when she was ill. I think because she seems happy & doesn't cry much it's not too worrying. So far!

Kazza - i'm not sure when people start antenatal, I waited until we had moved so I could do them in Sidcup, so did them at 35 wks +. Same with NCT, but in my group we ranged from 27-35wks, I think. The girl with the twins was the one who was due last as she was worried about them arriving early. That's funny that you had all 4 feet together! Dancing!

Key - it's great getting the baby stuff ready, it really starts to hit home. Once you have your wardrobe will you wash & sort all the clothes? I loved doing that!
Everything else is fine really. Went to a breastfeeding group yesterday which was good & met some nice people. My OH is back at work but it's been fine, and his parents came to stay yesterday which was lovely. Especially as they brought amazing food! First proper meal for ages! X


----------



## Izabela

Kaza 10 days does not seem too much. For me is following my natural cycle as started on day 21 and I have a 28 days cycle so I should not complain. How many weeks are you know. It is nice to have so many scans but true not too worry because you have to strong babies there's and you are young.

Key so lovely you bought the baby furniture and some bits. Must seem so real your dream from some time. I hope to be soon on the same road.

Serena Rosalie sounds so strong and content,easy baby. I better you are very proud parents. Nice that your parents in law are taking care of you and Rosalie. She probably grows so quick. How heavy is she now. Has she lost any weight?

AFM again. I had some head acke in the first day especially because I gave up caffeine on the same day but since OK but tired


----------



## Izabela

Key good luck with the scan this week. X


----------



## key24

thanks Izabela although scan not til Thurs, so still got a few days to wait until see little one again :(

Sorry you had headache on the sniffers, that was my problem with them - particularly the first time i suffered terrible headaches nearly every day, BUT it is all worth it in the end.

serena - once the furniture arrives i'll put everything away but probablt put it all through the wash when i'm on matnerity leave or at least a little closer so it will smell lovely and fresh for when babe arrives!

k xx


----------



## Izabela

Just quick news my sister is expecting twins. So I really hope this go works.

Hope everyone is well. X


----------



## Serena80

Oh Izabela, I really hope it works for you too. It's great for your sister but life can be very unfair sometimes. But I'm sure this will be your time and your BFP will come and then your baby will have great twin cousins to play with.
How are you feeling on the sniffers? Did the headache stay away after day 1?:cry:What's the next step once they have finished - will you start on the injections?
Rosalie was 8lbs15 at her latest weighing, so getting nice & chubby! I'm struggling with the breastfeeding as it is just so painful & constant so I'm considering moving to formula if it doesn't improve soon. 

Key - good luck with the scan tomorrow! Let us know how it goes, and how much little Key weighs x

Kazza - how are you doing now? How many weeks are you? Have you only got another 6 wks of work? X

Tinkerbell - how are you doing? I hope you're well & looking forward to hearing your update.

Monkeyfeet - how are you doing hon? X


----------



## key24

Izabela great news for your sister but must be so tough on you. Know how you feel most of my friends have now had their second child and whilst I was always happy for them as they got pregnant it was no fun not being able to join then. But like many of us after a few attempts, and a few years we got there and I know you will too - hopefully with your bfp in just a few weeks :)

Serena great to hear Rosalie is putting on weight,although really sorry that breast feeding is still a nightmare. Has the midwife been able to offer an advice to help the pain at all?

Can't wait for scan tomorrow & to see little 1 again!! Have been feeling movement more often but still not definative kick that OH can feel too :(

Kazza how far along are you now, remind me when next appt is?

Tinkerbell hope you're enjoying being drug free until you start FET in Sept

Monkeyfeet / jhoney - hope you're both well

K xx


----------



## kazzab25

Isabella - great news about your sister but totally understand your feelings but I'm so sure listers going to give you that bfp! How have you been feeling? 

Serena they say the best time to breast feed is at the beginning so you have given rosalie the best possible start! Great that she's putting on weight! Hows she sleeping? 

Key good luck at the Scan tomorrow what time is it and where? Wonder if you'll cave at the gender question? Dan didn't feel babies till 23 weeks. I'm 25 today and thy are moving loads now! 

Afm obstetrics next wed, then scan followed by midwife on the 28th. 10 weeks left at work can't wait!


----------



## Izabela

Serena Rosalie is gaining weight nicely. She sounds so lovely and you are a great mum. Is good you are relax and enjoy parenting. I hope you breasts get better and you can carry on with breast feeding for as long as you wish but if not formula is just as good.

Key good luck tomorrow sounds lovely you are going to see your baby. It is your husband coming with you. Hope he will be soon able to feel the baby.

Kazza great you have so many scans and appointments and so sweet you can feel both babies moving. GOod luck with the appointments. 10 weeks not long left.

Thinker bell not long left until September.


----------



## kazzab25

How are you feeling isabella? 

Key good luck today! Can't wait for a pic!


----------



## tcreasey88

Hi Ladies,

I am brand new to this whole forum thingy. Me and my husband (got married a month ago) :) and we have been TTC for 3 years coming up. We were referred to Luton & Dunstable in September last year, and when we got back from our honeymoon we just got our referral for Bourne Hall Cambridge.

My DH has extremely bad sperm on all 3 counts, so ICSI is the only way for us. We have to go and see the consultant urologist before we even go to our seminar first though, is this usual?

I am wondering if he will want to take some sperm and freeze it then or what happens, I thought it was weird they wanted to do that before the introductionary seminar?

I am also brand new to all terminology and the whole IVF process, I know the basics, but not the details! So any help is much appreciated.

Also if I have got this appt on 25th Sept, when would we expect to start?

Many thanks

:) xxx


----------



## Serena80

Hello tcreasey, welcome to the forum.

Congratulations on your wedding, and great news that you're ready to start ICSI now. I'm not sure if your hospital is the same as Guys, but I think we first had a seminar in Oct/Nov & would have begun treatment at the start of my next cycle except they were cleaning their labs so it got postponed a bit & I started on Xmas eve with the Birth Control pill & had egg collection/transfer in the following Feb. depending on what treatment they recommend it can seem like a very long process. I'm not sure what they will do at the urologist meeting. My husband has low motility but they didn't take any sperm in advance. He had to give up alcohol during the treatment & they took a sperm sample on the day of my egg collection & used the superb to fertilise my eggs. I'm not sure if thus is different from the others on this site.
The one thing I'd say about this whole process is to not be afraid to call the hospital & push for tests/results info etc. if you don't do this they seem to often 'lose' paperwork etc & it sets the whole process back. So start getting pushy and annoying!
I hope this helps a bit - I'm sure the others will have lots of advice. Good luck & keep us posted x

Key - how was your scan? I can't wait to see your new pic - did you keep strong & not find out the gender? If so it will give us more things to bet on as well as weight & birth date. We could make some serious money! Glad you're feeling lots of movement, it's very strange at first feeling them tumbling around isnt it? i'm sure you'll get some definite kicks soon & then they wont stop! Hope you're well & looking forward to hearing your news x

Izabela - how are you feeling on the sniffers? This was always my least favourite part as felt so sick & headachey. Hope you're not too bad. When do you start the injections? Thinking of you & wishing you tons of luck x

Kazza - only 10 weeks left! Brilliant. It's so great to think they could arrive in 12 wks! My neighbour was telling me that her friend had IVF & is pregnant with triplets (2 embryos were put back but one split!) & they don't let you work past 20 wks! What's your appt for at obstetrics? Have they altered your birth plan at all or is it quite rigid? And have you looked into the NCT? I know it's a lot of money at a time where you're buying 2 of everything, but it is so useful - not only for the info but for meeting a group of people. We all meet up & email/call a lot & it's been so helpful to have others who don't mind hearing all the disgusting things about nipples & stitches! 
We have a ton of clothes for Rosalie that you are welcome to borrow - some brand new, some I've been given from others & some she wore once or twice before she was too big for them, but you are welcome to borrow them for Chloe if you want! Although you might be like me & given so much stuff that you can't fit it in the drawers & the last thing you want is more clothes! X

AFM - breastfeeding is going a lot better since my neighbour popped round & gave me lots of tips - life saver. Also my friends who have kids have told me that they went through similar stages & gave me advice so I'm feeling a lot better about it, and the tips are working as it is a lot less painful. She sleeps all the time which is great, just gets a bit fussy around midnight, but when she falls asleep around 1 or 2 she then sleeps for 5 hours, wakes for a quick feed & then sleeps for another 3 hours. It's great. Only a phase but one we're grateful for! My stepsister has a baby 2 wks older than Rosie .& she doesn't sleep for more than 30 mins & she's going out of her mind. She also won't sleep apart from on her so she's tied to her & finding it hard as she has 2 other little ones! Crazy!


----------



## key24

Hi Tcreasey and welcome!! Glad you 've got your referral through i'm sure after all this time you're excited to get started. Like Serena we had issues with morphology but rest was ok so we didn't see a urolgist and OH just took loads of vitamins / cut out alcohol and then gave a sample of egg collection day. We also had ICSI though and i think it enables them to work against all obstacles so hopefully will be the same process for you. We had meeting at end of November and starting treatment end Jan / Feb, also at Guys so really quite quick once you're in the system. if you're appt is end of Sept i would think you'll be starting Oct / Nov timeframe - exciting :happydance:

Kazza -10 weeks of work that will fly by. Glad you're feeling looks of kicking that a great sign

Serena - great to hear that things are getting easier with the breastfeeding, and sounds like Rosalie is a dream when it comes to sleep - i'll have one of those please!!!

Izabela - you must be starting injections fairly soon, how's it going?

AFM - scan was all good little baby (and we still don't know if boy or girl!) is weighing 320g, how does that compare to you two Kazza / Serena? We didn't get any new pics as baby wasn't co-operating, but everything looks great and he/she is bang on schedule size wise.Can't beleive won't see them again now until the birth :(

Also what i thought were kicks are too high up apparently, so haven't felt baby move yet which is bit disappointing, hopefully that will change in the next week or so.

k xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies 

Welcome to the forum tcreasey and many congratulations on your marriage! We will be getting married in march four months after our twins will be born! I can't really add much to what the girls have said, only we had low count, morph and motility, with vits the motility got better but nothing else! We also had icsi but we didn't have to see a urologist. He did have a scan of the testies but that was whilst being referred for ivf. But key and I were on the same info night and started our cycle at a similar time! Keep us posted and we will try and help answer your questions as you go through the process! 

Serena thank you for the offer of clothes! We seem to have a complete mountain of things! Once I've sorted through them to see what we actually have I may take you up on your very kind offer, but my instincts tell me that we have too much already! Can't believe rosalie has outgrown stuff already! How lovley of your neighbour to pop round and give ou some help! That's lovely! I've not looked at not yet, or antenatal! I really need to start thinking about it as babies will be arriving early! We will be looking a the birthing suit next Thursday at farnborough. Did you do the tour? 

Key! Great news about bubba being well and on track! Cannot believe you didn't cave in on the gender! Well done you! How high up were you feeling movement? Have you bought anything yet? At my 20 week scan baby girl was 367g or 13 oz and baby boy was 402g and 14 oz. My baby Girl was a little madam at the scan too, was in there for over an hour! 

Afm feeling massive! 25+3, bad back, sleep disturbed but otherwise I'm fine 

Monkeyfeet Isabella, tinkerbell and jhony how are you? 

Xxxxx


----------



## key24

Kazza i'm with you on the distrubed sleep - i haven't really sleep well since we started this cycle back in April, what with Steroids and everything else but guess it is all just good practice!!!

After saying i hadn't felt anything i felt a definate movement fri night, even OH felt it. That was around belly button height, but haven't felt anything again. Would love to be feeling more regular movements (although have a feeling a may regret saying that in a few months).

How's everyone doing - Izabela any news on your treatment? Serena - how's you and Rosalie?

k xx


----------



## tcreasey88

Thankyou so much ladies! That has helped already, even knowing that getting that bfp can actually happen against all the odds. I'm still struggling to get my head around the fact that this could actually work after years of hoping and failing! I have spoken to the clinic today and they said that I would be having satellite treatment at a new clinic, I said I wouldn't be happy with that as I didn't want to be their guinea pig and they said that's fine and have allowed said we don't have to now which is good! She also said the first urology appointment was to discuss the sperm retrieval and once that's all 'signed off' that we have our seminar and start treatment? Maybe because of how bad my DH sperm is they have to do that first? I've really enjoyed reading all about your stories and the success you have had! It definitely makes me feel happier about the whole situation! :) xx


----------



## Izabela

I everyone just got back from a weekend away in Italy. I will post tomorrow personalized messages. I am going to Lister tomorrow. Hope all OK and start injection s.
Glad everyone is OK.


----------



## Serena80

Izabela - hope you had a lovely weekend in Italy! And on to injections tomorrow if everything is looking good. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow x

Key - that's weird about the other movement you felt - what could it have been? I bet it was the baby but maybe it felt higher than the baby is because of the nerves they are kicking. Or did the kick you felt on Fri seem different? How did your OH react? I'm in Littlehampton at the moment so don't have Rosalie's scans but I know she was bang on the normal line. It was only later that she became a fatty.
I'm putting my guess out there now & think you'll have a boy & he'll be a few days late & 7.5lbs! 

Kazza - did you mean the Oasis suite? I didn't have the tour but I was put in there after delivery as the mat ward was full. It was great & relaxed and about 100 degrees cooler. The maternity ward was like a sauna. I think it's less busy as in reality it's quite hard to get into as their criteria is quite strict. None of the people from my group have made it in yet due to being induced. Can you still go into it with twins? X
You prob will have tons of clothes - the amount people gave us was crazy. People are really kind but you end up with too much.
So you're almost 26 weeks already! Think how big you'll be at 38 wks! Is it the back ache keeping you awake or the babies moving or the hormones? Or a bit of each?

Tcreasey - glad this has helped a bit. It's hard to imagine how it all works at first so good to have others to share it with - there's a lot of science to get your head around! It's so hard to imagine it working after you get so used to years of failure but it definitely can & each round you go through you learn more & improve your treatment & get nearer your BFP. As Key says ICSI works for all of the sperm issues so hopefully your OH wont need to have anything invasive. It's good you put your foot down about where you're having your treatment - you don't need any extra stress! Sounds like you'll be starting pretty soon! Is this first round funded by the NHS? X


----------



## tcreasey88

We have 3 rounds funded by the NHS I believe? I'm anxious to get started, I'm tired of being happy for all my friends and family having babies, it's definitely my turn now! :) xx


----------



## Izabela

Serena I am glad breastfeeding is getting better. Rosalie sounds like a very easy baby she seems to have great sleeping and eating patterns. It is good you are able to catch up with your sleep. How does it feel finally to have your baby after such a long journey. Great to have neighbours and friends who can give you valuable tips.

Key Glad your scan was good and your baby weight sounds great. Annoying that there are no more scans until birth... but he/she should start kicking soon.. if what you felt was not a kick. How can you resist the curiosity to know the sex of the baby? I bet is a girl and is going to be 6lb 8oz. How long until you are on maternity leave. Have you done most of your baby shopping. 

Kazza how are you feeling recently. 10 weeks until maternity leave sounds great are you having it earlier as you have twins. Your babies sound a great weight. Nice to have all the attention for the midwife and professionals staff and to get all the reassurance. Not long left until you are going to be a mummy of twins.

Thinkerbell when are you going to start your natural frozen.

Tereksey Welcome!! it seems you are likely to start soon. Let us know how your appointments go for you and hope you are going to be pregnant soon.

AFM - I went to see my friend in Italy she was 12 weeks pregnant - first scan ok but second one show no digestive tract for the baby so she had to have it aborted. She was very upset. This was a natural pregnancy so she may consider genetic testing on the embryo.
I had plenty of head aches and I am always tired. I hate the sniffs. I think if I had time off work I could catch up with my sleep and I could survive head aches but I have to put up with them. Well tonight I am only on one sniff - hope to see the difference. I am starting injection tonight. My body is on track and the lady is also doing ok.
Lister so fine have been so professionals and I liked because they alternate the dosages 225 one day 150 the next day... I am booked to go for bloods and scans next Monday/ Wednesday and Friday. Kazza and Key what is the likelihood to call you 2 days in a raw as I am trying to avoid being surprised if I am also called on Thursday next week..


----------



## kazzab25

Izabella do you mean if the call you 2 days in a row for bloods and scan? Depending in how you respond to the stims chances are high at one point I was in almost every day for a few days on the trot! I stimmed slowly for 12 days and harvested 23 eggs. Lister are very careful about ohss but also unlike guys they watch the smaller follies too and if you have a cluster at like 15-16 mm they'll stim a little longer if your bloods ok to get the most they can!! For me, once I had 5 follies over 18 mm guys would book ET. It's great lister have lots of new different approaches to try over guys! They really gave me a new lease of hope! If I have misunderstood your question I'm sorry!! Try and drink loads of water and rest up when you can!!
Such terrible news about your friend! My thoughts are with her! Xx 

Key yep baby weights sound great to me!! Will you have a 4d scan privately? I'm not sure if I will! 

Serena - rosalie is a gem!! Such a good baby!! I thought the oasis centre was where everyone went? I just want too look at the bit where ill go for c section or monitored labour and the neonatal if I can just to prepare myself as there's a chance babies could end up in there for a while! Babies have phases of kicking loads then stopping! Not felt them much for two days! It's more the back pain, bully pain and pins and needles from
Laying on my side!

Tcreasy how bass your hubby's count? Sperm retrieval
I thought was more of a surgical procedure to obtain sperm when there is little in the ejaculate? Maybe thats why you need to see the urologist? As our counts are very low but enough in the ejaculate for icsi. 

AFM see the obstetrician today! Doubt ill get much info again as he's been useless so far!!


----------



## key24

Tcreasey - great you've got three rounds on NHS, we had two covered and it really makes a huge difference, but fingers crossed you only need the 1st cycle to be successful :)

Izabela - like Kazza said they do monitor you a lot more at lister, as well as scanning each time they take a blood sample at every appt to then decide what to do with dosage. As you get further alone you may need to go in several days in a row. Hopefully now you're on injections the headaches will go - i always found things improved once started stimming. So sorry to hear about you're friend - how terrible for her.

Kazza - hope appt goes well today. I'm not going to go for a 4d scan - so no more scans for now, unless something comes up. Hope the back and belly pain are not constant and you get some relief. Funny i was asked yesterday if i was carrying twins as have got quite a nice big bump for 20+6!!

Serena - yes movement on Fri felt different but haven't really felt it again - i'm impatient to feel them move! Are you having a few days away in Littlehampton - hope the weather is holding out for you? 

I think i'd be quite happy with a 7lb5 or 6lb8 baby that seems a very reasonable weight for me!! So we've got a girl and boy guess so far - only 19 weeks to find out whose right....

k xx


----------



## tcreasey88

Key 24 - Thanks, I am praying for a first time success, but i'm preparing myself for the worst, I guess it comes naturally after all this time lol! We are very lucky to have 3 rounds, most places only have 1!

Kazza- DH has had 3 SA now all very low (pretty much 0), and bad morph/mobility, i guess the only reason to see the urologist is to get the sperm retrieval done and frozen before we start my bits? 

xx


----------



## Serena80

Izabela - I'm so sorry for your friend. I can't imagine how awful that must be for her. It's so good that you were able to fly out & be there for her. She must be devastated.
I'm glad you're on the injections, the sniffers are rough but it usually picks up a bit with the injections. I hope your first scan goes well.

Kazza - how did your appt go? The Oasis is the midwife led centre, and it's where you can go for water births etc. but you can't go there if you have any risks or need medical assistance. I was classed high risk with the SVT so I wasn't allowed to go there so I didn't bother with the tour. They don't let you go there if you're induced either which is why the girls from my group haven't been able to get in there either. You'll probably be in the maternity ward (with doctors rather than just midwives) & then the delivery ward, but I'm not sure how you get to look round those, I don't think they do tours but not sure. 

Key - any more kicks? And do you have any gut feeling as to if you're having a boy or a girl? I referred to Rosie as 'he' until the scan, so intuition isn't always reliable! 
I'm back firom Littlehampton, just went for one night to stay with the in laws which was a lovely break.


----------



## key24

serena i think i've felt some more movement but nothing really strong yet, unfortunately! I have been referring to little one as he and she - so god only knows :) 

Cot and wardrobe arrived yesterday which was a nightmare as neither fitted in properly and had to be completley dismantled and put back up in the room, but at least the nursery is starting to take shape.

Glad you had a nice time in Littlehampton with in laws, always good to have a break. How's the breastfeeding going now?

Kazza - how'd you get on yesterday?

Tcreasey - yes let's hope your one of the lucky ones that gets BFP first time, but if it doesn't happen don't lose hope, you only have to look at us ladies on here with 3 or 4th attempts and we got there in the end :)

Izabela - any news from lister and are you feeling better hun?

k xx


----------



## Izabela

Serena glad to here that you had a relaxing break in Littlehampton. I bet Rosalie gets everyone's attention. She s so sweet. Hope breastfeeding is better for you.

Key sounds lovely to street feeling his or hers kick. So lovely your nursery is ready it must now feel so much real. Have you started any birth classes.

Kazza how was your appointment.

Tcreasey good look with the oncologist. Sperm retrivel is relatively OK.

My friend is better although not easy. She and her husband seem to struggle to conceive and now this. But we all have been there in some way.
Injections are going fine not so bad head aches. Back for scan on Monday hope I am going to have enough eggs. I started drinking tons of water to avoid oohs.


----------



## Izabela

Serena glad to here that you had a relaxing break in Littlehampton. I bet Rosalie gets everyone's attention. She s so sweet. Hope breastfeeding is better for you.

Key sounds lovely to street feeling his or hers kick. So lovely your nursery is ready it must now feel so much real. Have you started any birth classes.

Kazza how was your appointment.

Tcreasey good look with the oncologist. Sperm retrivel is relatively OK.

My friend is better although not easy. She and her husband seem to struggle to conceive and now this. But we all have been there in some way.
Injections are going fine not so bad head aches. Back for scan on Monday hope I am going to have enough eggs. I started drinking tons of water to avoid oohs.


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies 

Key great news you've started feeling movement!! I made a little video or my belly moving! 

Izabella good luck at the scan tomorrow and make sure you let us no how you get on! 

Serena how are you! 

T creasey how are you? 

AFM no news, got a cold, really tired, looking forward to my long weekend! No Saturday work! Babies wardrobes being built next Saturday!!


----------



## tcreasey88

Heya guys! All good here, just trying to pass the time, went bed shopping today.... what a minefield buying a mattress is!? Jeez... so difficult! lol.

How is everyone? xx


----------



## Serena80

Izabela - good luck today! Hope there are lots of eggs. Glad the headaches are better on the injections. What dose of injections have you been on so far?

Key - that's so annoying about your furniture but it must be nice being up now. And good you're so organised at the time - moving house at 35 wks was really dumb, my husband was still painting the nursery at 41 wks, so lucky she was late!
The breastfeeding is going a bit better but still having good days & bad days. But she's piling in the ounces so that's the main thing!

Kazza - how are you feeling now? Any better after resting up this weekend? Hope you're ok.

Tcreasey -it's very difficult bed shopping, and really expensive!


----------



## Izabela

Serena glad to here breasfeeding at times is better. Also sounds great that your little one is at a ood weight. You been lucky t move on in your new house just in time and everything went smooth for you.
I am on 225 and 150 on alternative days. Today I am on 5 and 1/2 since first injection and I have 12 folies at about 12-14 mm. So I hope I will have enough for me and the lady. I hooe fore few more but if all have eggs I will be happy with that because now I don't need as many as the sperm good quality. 

Hope everybody is well. X


----------



## key24

Izabela 12 folicles is great at this stage - remember it is all about quality not quantity in this game! Did they give any indication of when egg collection might be?

Kazza - sorry to hear you're not well hun, try to take it easy and just think 4 days off soon for bank hols!! Is it weird that you can see stomach moving with little ones?

Serena - glad Rosalie is putting the weight on and breastfeeding is getting a bit better :)

Tcreasey - i know beds are a nightmare, we treated ourselves to Warren Evans last year and it's very comfy.

AFM - not much to report had a lovely girly spa weekend away in the new forests this weekend, where there was much food eaten & relaxation had. Feel like i'm starting to get really quite big, don't know how my stomach is going to strech for another 19 weeks but guess it just does

k xx


----------



## Izabela

Kazza I am sorry to hear you had a cold. I hope you are going to be better soon. Not long till your maternity leave. I bet you can not wait.

Key is the baby moving much. Do you have a feeling if is boy or girl?

Lister said that I am looking for Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## kazzab25

Hi girls! 

Tcreasey, we took a risk and ordered our bed from Argos! We were so lucky as its lovely! Could have gone very wrong! 

Isabella 12 follies on day 5 is brilliant!! What dose were you on at guys? I think your going to do well! But like key dad quality over quantity! 

Key glad you had a nice break! I'm thinking of booking myself in for a nice pregnancy massage! Bet you getting a great little belly on you! 

Serena lovely to hear rosalie is piling on the pounnds! Sounds like a great little bundle of joy! 

Afm feeling much better thank you! Clearly I needed to sleep off the cold and exhaustion! Can't wait for the weekend! Half day Friday no work Saturday and bank holiday Monday! Can't wait!


----------



## goldfishy

Hi ladies congrats on all your bfps! I was wondering if you wouldn't mind posting a summary of tips, what you would've asked, done differently etc had you visited Guys for the first time. 

We are in the process of being referred to Guys ACU. I called them a few days ago and all docs have been received by them. They advised I will hear from them in 3-4 weeks (around mid Sep hopefully).

I started reading the current posts but kept losing my place in the 170 odd pages! 

Hope your pregnancies are progressing well and thanks in advance x


----------



## Serena80

Hi goldfishy. It's great you've been referred and can start your IVF process, and good idea to ask for tips - it didn't occur to me to do that when we began a couple of years ago. As for tips, i have a couple but the other girls will have others - I'd say go into the process cautiously - at our initial appt they were very positive but made it sound that it was more or less definite to work first time & we'd have loads of frozen embryos "left for your future children". Whilst it's great to be positive, in reality most of us only had one or two embryos to put back & none or one to freeze. It's best to be aware of this and although it has worked first time for some ladies on this forum, it might need a few goes & each round improves and they learn more about how you respond to treatment. 
Also, chase them! I didn't chase them when referred and waited months to get going, but others chased their referral & got going a lot quicker.
And also be prepared to ring them a lot for test results etc as they are very bad at calling you with the results of blood tests etc.
I asked them to increase my dose of injections in the 2nd round & they weren't too keen but did it & I responded a bit better - it's worth having these conversations with them if you're worried, as they tend to follow a fixed process and err on the side of caution.
This doesn't sound positive but actually they are a great hospital, the staff are brilliant & they work miracles for a lot of people - just their communication can be a bit ropey! Good luck with it & keep us posted of how it goes. 

Izabela - 12 to 14 is great, especially at that early stage. When is your next scan? How are you feeling now on the injections - are the headaches totally gone?

Key - sounds like you had a lovely weekend what a good idea. I need one of those weekends now! 

Kazza - glad you're feeling better, in time for the long weekend! 

Did any of you watch The Midwives on the BBC last night? Yikes! I'd avoid it of you missed it!


----------



## Izabela

Hi Goldfishy great you are ready to start and hope you have a first time BFP! As Serena said Guys are good and they have good results. But as Serena said they have a one size fits all police. We had 3 fresh goes and a frozen with them. First was ectopic - the surgeon who perform my C section said that most likely is because was pushed to hard and to high. Just unluckily!! The other ones all negatives. Guys were always telling us we had great chances just keep going and on 3 occasions we had only one put back. After the third negative go - with 2 blastocits back we ask to see our records. We then approached Lister -highly recommended by Kazza and Key- and they are great! The consultant there confirmed what we though from our experience and the notes that there is little chance for us to have a embryo past blastocit due to my husband sperm quality. We were already decided to use sperm donor (also because the results showed my AMH was lower than the normal - Guys never told me the results of AMH or FSH)
I also know other people who had similar experience with other NHS hospital... no investigation were done for blood issues until was too late and the AMH was 0...
But I would use Guys again with sperm donor. My advice would be ask for your results and stay in charge of your decisions. As Serena said they are terrible for answering their phone or email. A week before my ectopic operation I was trying to call them to tell them my symptoms: pain, discharge... I still believe if they would reply to me I could escape with a key hole only or even medication to stop the ectopic. The director called us and apology and give us his personal mobile. We still had to call him on a couple of occasion when nobody answered. But they are a clean and friendly clinic. Good luck!! And keep us updated about your experience.

Serena how is Rosalie- is she ok with the weather. I have not seen the program - it is that bad the NHS?

Kazza glad you feeling better. How big are you now?

Key your massage sounds lovely good that you treated yourself. 

AFM had scan today 12 big folies and 6 small - I am happy with this as long as I get 8-10 eggs would be good. Lining 11 mm. I am looking for Monday or Tuesday egg collection. Back on Friday. Lister are so professional - My appointment was at 9:45 for the scan and by 10 am I was living the building and had the blood test and the chat with the nurse. Another bonus - they get the bloods so well I never had a bruise while with Guys -had to wear long sleeves for weeks.


----------



## goldfishy

Thanks Serena and izabela! Really appreciate you both taking the time to respond. Will of course keep you updated and will make sure I have them on speed dial!


----------



## key24

Hi goldfishy great news you'll be starting at guys soon. Not sure I've got a lot more to add my key things would be: communication make sure you keep on top of them, if you haven't heard back in a few weeks call. The first cycle is often about finding out how you respond, hopefully it will work for you but if it doesn't don't get disheartened they can make small changes to dose or how long you stim for next go to get bfp.

Although it didn't work for me at Guys (I've got NK issues which is still quite new area and Guya won't even test for) I do think they are a fantastic hospital delivering excellent service &really friendly staff. My only problem with them is that in my case on 4th attempt (3rd fresh) they just wanted to try again with only small changes and I just felt it had to be so something else. But good news is Nk probs are not that common & Guys are good in the other areas. Really hope it goes well for you, hopefully you'll be getting started Oct timeframe - let us know how you get on& any questions just ask.

Izabela how are you doing, and news on egg collection date? Sounds like you've got a great number of follicles, I'm so excited and hopwful for you xx

Serena - how's little Rosalie doing? Fortunately missed theMidwifes - was it pretty horrendous?

Kazza - how goes it - looking forward to your long weekend? Have u had anymore scans or appts this week?

All good my end - next midwife appt a week on Weds & can't wait to hear heartbeat again

K xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi everyone! 

Goldfishy, welcome to the forum! Guys are a lovely clinic who get great results! Although it never worked for us at guys it has worked for most ladies who have come through our forum! All I can add to the advice leafy given is to keep very hydrated when in treatment! Deffo chase up things regularly and don't think your being a pest because it's the only way to sometimes get results! And deffo be curious as they build your hopes up,whilst its good to be optimistic you need to errrr on the side of caution! 

Key, love it when the appts come round it's so exciting! How are you feeling? 

Serena how's rosalie still keeping well? 

Izabella I think your going to get loads of eggs your follies sound great! Any news on ec? 

Afm scan and midwife Wednesday! Looking forward to it! Got our wardrobes being built this weekend too! Wahoo!

I caught up on the midwife program yesterdsy! I just cried the whole way through it! I'm the same with one born! Before I was pregnant I cried because I felt sorry for myself! Now I cry because I feel so happy to be pregnant but so worried about everything ! I can't win! :)


----------



## Izabela

Hi guys hope everyone is well and the rainy weather does not affect your plans.

Kazza and Key lovely you have midwife appointments soon.

Serena hope Rosalie is enjoying the cooler weather.

Not great news at my end. Yesterday everything was fine big foliculies around 16 and got the plan for Monday or Tuesday egg retrieval depending on bloods. Yesterday afternoon results showed that my estrogen level has dropped wired for m as is usual goes to 11000. I increased the doss age to 300 and Repeated scan and blood today and I lost some folies as I have 13 only. The blood result just come estrogen increased but my progesterone level also increased. The problem is the lining is likely to be affected as I probably had ovulation. I am going back tomorrow and they think that I may have to cancelled it.... as my uterus is not going to be receptive to transfer. At my first go I had early ovulation and all the goes early period. I told the doctors that my body only does what it knows day 14 ovulation yesterday, day 28 period which is going to be in 2 weeks time. Such a shame my body can not be shut down with medication. I am so upset.


----------



## key24

Oh Izabela I'm so sorry to hear that. Is there no way they can retrieve some of the follicles to fertilise and then perhaps do a FET next month? Try to stay as relaxed as possible and hopefully you can either continue or at least get something from this cycle. I'll be thinking of you over next few days

Hope everyone else is doing ok in the miserable weather!

K xx


----------



## Izabela

Thanks Key. May be an option but depending on how many folies I have left as would be sharing as well and limited chances to have enough to freez. Curious what day they suggest for freezing. I took my last injection but not very optimistic. I don't know what they will change next time .. as I think this was my case in all the Icsi cycles but Guys never checked my progesterone. Probably another option would be to donate them all...and get the free go soon. I will see tomorrow. X


----------



## goldfishy

Thanks guys. We have received our letter now confirming funding for either 3 iuis or 1 ivf cycle which doesn't sound like much.... do they decide which course of action or can we choose? Presentation date 4th Sep and first appt 9th Sep! Started crying when I read the letter! Silly mare!


----------



## Serena80

Izabela, that's such a shame, does that mean the sniffers don't work for you? If you give all of the eggs away & get a free go do you think you can try alternative drugs to stop you ovulating or to fit around your cycle? 13 eggs is still a lot, if you & the lady ended up with 6 each that would be a good amount and I'm sure you'd get your BFP from a frozen cycle next month. I always had early periods with the fresh cycles and requested extra progesterone but I can't remember if they increased the amount of progesterone I was on now - but maybe worth asking?

Try to stay positive and hopefully you'll have good news tomorrow x


----------



## Izabela

Key and Serena thank you for support. The doctor confirm early ovulation and lining and the progesterone level are consistent with 5 days post ovulation so I can not have a fresh one. It looks like this was always the case in my situation. Meds are rising my progesterone. The consultant did not mentioned the spray just said that antagonist cycle starts on day 2 with stims and from day 6 injection to stop the ovulation and fit in with natural. Like in your case the consultant that natural would work for me. I have 8 big folies all in the left ovary between 20 and the biggest one was 27.5 yesterday and so mes small. She confirmed I lost few follies which grew too quick all of them from the right ovary.
I decided to go ahead with egg collection as 8 folies look top quality. If I get five for me I will have them frozen otherwise I will donate them all.

I am sad I am not going to have a transfer this month and maybe neither the next month but I am glad Lister investigated this problem and not just transferred them like Guys.
The consultant said she think this is probably why I had failed cycles before but she did not have all the notes in front as the sperm quality was not there ...


----------



## key24

Izabela sounds like you still have a good number so I'm really hopeful they can salvage something for you. I was disappointed when we only got 8 eggs in end - 4 for each of us but look what happened! As they always say you only need one. Understand you must be so disappointed not to be doing transfer this mth but much better to wait until your body is ready & at least they know what to look for now. Hope everything goes well tomorrow, is that when they'll do collection? 

Goldfishy - really exciting that you're going to be starting in just a few weeks. Think they'll review your situation & recommend best form of action either iui or ivf - the former being lot less invasive for both of you I think.

K xx


----------



## Izabela

Key that what I am thinking it only takes one to make us happy. The folies look good size and the consultant said they look very good quality to cancel the cycle so if I get 5 for me I will go for freezing as I hope with donor to have good enough quality to freez but they need to survive thawing so need few more. 
I liked Lister approach as painful as the news it is. Friday morning all was great got instruction for collection and transfer and now this.
If I go for donating all do I pay the meds for second free one?


----------



## Izabela

Goldfishy good luck with IVF or IUI. I am sure they will tell you what is the best approached.


----------



## Izabela

Serena hope you and Rosalie are doing well x
Key and Kazza hope you enjoy your pregnancies and the quiet time before you precious ones arrive. X


----------



## kazzab25

Izabella - sounds like you've ad another bumpy ride this cycle but ... Lister have kept you will informed and you do have options! Like key says with good quality embies one s all it takes! Better they abandon or put the cycle on hold until your body is ready! It takes longer but it's deffo not a wasted cycle then! I though, if you donated all eggs your next cyle completely free! But I'm not sure so check with lister before making your decision! 

Goldfishy! Grat that you've ad your letter through you will be able to get going soon!


----------



## Serena80

Just a quick one - hope it goes well today with egg collection Izabela (is it today??) - hope you get a good number and quality, keeping my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## key24

Been thinking of you today Izabeka did you have egg collection? Hope you're ok hun k x


----------



## Izabela

Thanks girls! I had egg retrieval today and I got 9 good quality eggs so we decided to keep our 5. We are going to know tomorrow how many have fertilized hopefully IVF no more ICSI and then they will freez them. We have the transfer back next month. They said that the chances of surviving freezing are better on first day so hope to have some good one to defrost next month. Hope we made the right decision was tempting to agree for another go. They confirmed that I have ovulated about 5 from my right ovary and they had a look for them but were not there. I felt ovulation on Friday morning so far too long. But I am glad they diagnosed that as Guy did not want to listen. Every other 3 goes I was in crucial pain before collection - ovulation pains x9 and I welcomed the suppository pain relief. No I had none as all happen few days ago and on Sunday my ovulation hormon was low. 

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## key24

Izabela 5 for you & 4 for the other lady is great - I'm sure you'll have a great fertilisation rate. I think all us ladies on here have been lucky when defrosting embroyos that they've all survived so I'm sure yours will do great too. At last you can now relax a little over the next few weeks and let the ivf drugs leave your system before the transfer - that's got to help things :)

How's everyone else doing? Hope everyone had a great bank hols weekend.

Kazza hope scan goes well tomorrow let us know how you get in.

K xx


----------



## Izabela

Guys not much luck at my end again. Out of 5, 4 were mature. The immature one did not fertilized properly and only 2 of the others fertilized. They don't think is a sperm issue as the donor probably has been tested. They believe the egg shell was too thought and they recommend ICSi in the future consider ring I had better response with my husband sperm. I have not ask but it sounded like the donor had a better response, which I am glad for her because I chose not to donate them all. So we have 2 frostie on day 1. I don't hold much hope. So already thinking what to do next. My 5 IVF soon to come - I can not believe it. May find another clinic keep all eggs with ICSI, I would love t have full cycle with Lister but are not cheap but are very good. We have learn 2 things my lining usually is affected by drugs, early ovulation and my eggs need ICSI.

Good luck with the scan Kazza.

Hope everyone is well. X


----------



## kazzab25

Izabella I'm really sorry to hear your news today, but I've heard lots of stories on this forum where people with 2-3 embies do get pregnant! It's quality over quantity! Keep that chin up! But if this Does not work can't you egg share again? Lister understand your body and might be abe to help prevent this next time? 

I'm fine thanks babies bang on where the should be! Baby boy weighs 2lb11 and 2lb 6 and all organs are fine! 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## key24

Izabela really sorry to hear that but as Kazza says you never know what might happen, you've still got two fertilised so not over yet. Are you able to egg share again at lister if it doesn't work - like you say they really understand you better now & if you hadn't ovulated you would have had loads of embies?

Kazza glad to hear all went well today - they sound like they are both a great weight so that must be a relief, although I don't evny you carry around over 5lbs already!!

K xx


----------



## Serena80

Isabela - so sorry that you haven't got as many embryos as you hoped. It's great that you are being so positive and looking at what you've learnt as they are two extremely important things that will drastically improve future rounds. But remember you still have 2 good quality embryos for transfer. One or both of those may be your baby. 
You've been through so much so try to relax and stay positive and get ready for next month when you can have FET. Will you have one or both embryos transferred. 

Kazza - wow your little ones are doing so well & already really good weights - the next few weeks are when they get lovely and fat, and if you're anything like me so will you! X

I had Rosalie weighed & she is 10lb14 now. She feels so heavy that I can't believe some people give birth to babies this big. Kazza can you imagine having two ten pounders. Egh, awful. She peed all down me & over the health centre floor as I was carrying her back from the scales. In front of all the other mums which was embarrassing.


----------



## Izabela

Kazza that is such a good news and they are such a lovely weight. How long until your maternity leave? You must lounge for it.

Key you are only 5 weeks behind Kazza are you?

Serena I am glad you doing well and Rosalie sounds such a healthy weight. She was enjoying and doing what a baby does and the others mums especially who have boys I will doubt if they were not person their face at least once when changing nappies. 

AFM I kind of lost my hopes. It makes me feel is not mean to be for us.. I don't know if I can share again especially since my cycle had problems all over the place: early ovulation, progesterone raised, no fresh transfer and now my egg shell is not suitable for standard IVF. I am really feel so tired of this process. I was thinking to try IUI few times before another cycle but I remembered I lost a tube and now the egg shell. 
Now the hormones make me too feel so low.


----------



## Serena80

Izabela - it is so hard to keep positive when things have been so complicated for you, and when your hormones are all over the place from the drugs, but you have two very good frozen embryos, which will be used next month, and possibly lead to your baby. And you've learnt so much from your treatments that you now know ICSI is the best for you so if you need future treatment this is the best path to go down. You might not feel like it right now but just keep trying a little longer and you'll get your BFP, hopefully next month x


----------



## kazzab25

Serena that's so funny!! But I'm sure your not the first!!! HahahahHa she's a great weight and is thriving!!! Bless her!! 

Izabella I totally second what serena says! You've learnt loads from this cycle!! Lister might no how to manage you better after this so might be ok to share again! I think the follow up with lister is free if its within 6 weeks of a failed cycle so if this isn't the one just see what lister say! You could have two great quality embies in the freezer! And your body will be ready for them! Its not the end of the rd yet!!

AFM I went to the oasis centre last night, we were cheeky and played dumb, saying well after your speech we realise having twins we will not be suitable for the birth centre, do you do a tour of the delivery suite? And a love trainee midwife showed us the labour ward and the special care unit, due to the risk of babies being small or born early! Like an idiot I walked in, saw all these tiny babies in incubators, dim lights and fluorescent lights and walked out in tears! Felt like such a moron! Midwife must of thought I was crazy!! But at least I'm more prepared if they do go in there! And was great they took the time to show us!


----------



## key24

Serena you did make me chuckle!! I'm sure Rosalie isn't the first to have wee'd on the floor :) but glad she is doing ok and growing well

Izabela understand completely why you're feeling down and the drug come down won't help things at all. You do still have a good chance with these embies and you never know a FET might work a lot better for you. We'll all have everything crossed for a bfp next mth. And if the worst happens at least you really understand the issues now and if you can afford & face another go you'd have a great chance. Thinking if you at the moment & sending my love xx

Kazza - cool you saw the Oasis centre & then got to see rest of wards as well, I can't wait to do the tour. I'm sure seeing the premature babies would upset anyone but things are looking great for you so sure your little 2 will be absolutely great :)

Afm - not much to report until midwife appt next week, but good news managed to get into local nct class today so really pleased about that

K xx


----------



## Izabela

Hi girls thanks for support. I think once the meds wear out I should be a bit more positive. I feel we getting closer as you said as Lister have learn so much about my body. My husband also says we are so close but I am getting worried of any new unknown after this cycle. I hope I get a bit more cheerful by Thursday as I am going to stay up North to my dad and my aunties and other family relatives for the weekend for my mum 3 year reunion and my sister is coming and everybody keeps talking only about her pregnancy. Nobody knows about my husband health condition and IVF but they know about my ectopic... So again questions. My sister knows and she used to be quiet supportive but since she is pregnant she is very self obsessed and even said to me to stop going through so much IVF maybe is not mean to be now... She didn't even asked the fertility report although she knows I can not have a fresh transfer. I should be stronger than that and understand she is just enjoying her pregnancy which is natural.. Sorry for wingeing.

Kazza you will be fine your baby have a lovely weight and they are fighters although is good to know how well is prepared the hospital so you can relax as you are in good hands. My nephews were really little when born and they are doing fantastic. My niece is really tall or her age.

Key great that you book your NT classes.

Serena lovely that you enjoy mother and toddler groups and Rosalie is such a happy baby.


----------



## key24

Shame your sister isn't being a bit more supportive Isabela - it doesn't take a genius to work out that you need support whilst going thru ivf and saying maybe it just isn't meant to be is a bit mean! Things have progressed so much that most people can be successful it just may take 3,4,5 or even more goes but there is always hope. Plus I'm sure you'll make wonderful parents & it will happen for you just might take a bit longer. It's great news for her that she's pregnant but it might be nice if she thought about your feelings too sometimes!!

Went to kiddicare at lakeside yesterday which is huge and completely overwhelming & thought we'd decided on travel system but the one we like the car seat can only be secured in car by seatbelts it won't fit normal or isofix base so now we're not sure again!!! 

K xx


----------



## Izabela

Thanks Key. This is what I like about this thread everybody is so supportive and understanding really gives me courage to keep trying until I get our baby. And obviously your stories girls keep me positive. 

Good luck with picking up the right car seat. Are so many cute baby equipment out there hard to decide which one is the best. You need to follow your instinct in the end. What colour pram have you choose. X


----------



## key24

How's everyone doing? Izabela how have you been feeling hun, have you had any more info on the FET for next mth?

Had midwife appt today & everything fine, little heart beating at145 bpm! They also start measuring bump from here on in and it was 26cm today.

Hope you're all enjoying beautiful sunshine. Serena how's Rosalie getting on? Kazza it's not long til you finish work is it?

K xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies, hope you enjoy your weekend away Izabella! I hope your sister settles back down into support mode! Maybe he's just super excited for herself and once the novelty where's off she will realise she shoud be more supportive! 

Key fantastic news about your nct classes! 

Serena how are you? 

Afm 29 weeks today! Fuming with queen Mary's ! When I see my midwife on the 18th I'm going to request tat my obstetrician care is moved to pru they are useless! My day started off with yet another ob appt which is a complete waste of time! Had to wait ages as they were short staffed again! Then the ob basically asked how I am, said fine but... Ave been getting a lot of cramping for 2 days! To which I was ignored, not put in my notes and then said see you in 7 weeks when your 36 weeks to discuss the birth! I might have already had them by then! He said oh no average for twins 37 weeks ! oh great give me one weeks grace to prep for birth thanks a bunch! Then... Went to antenatal at QMH rushed about to get there and it's cncelled! Had a right moan up! Said I tried to call midwives and the antenatal ut know one answers the phone! AS USUAL!


----------



## kazzab25

Oh and he was totally blasé about if he could find both heart beats! Useless!!!


----------



## Serena80

Kazza - that's terrible. Definitely get moved to PRUH, you can't wait until 36 wks to discuss the birth, that would be pushing it with one baby let alone twins. How's the cramping now? Did they tell you what it might be?

Key - brilliant that you got booked in for NCT. Did you have to convince them to let you go or did a space become available? And lovely that you're 26cm - are you 26 wks? Do you have appts every 4 wks at this stage? X
I definitely find the isofix base useful, only takes a second to click her in. But I'm crap at fiddly things anyway so would struggle using the belt x

Izabela - that's tough that your sister said that to you, that's not fair at all. And it's a shame she's being so self-involved and thoughtless as it's very hurtful for you. Hopefully she'll calm down & be more supportive soon. Until then you have us!

Monkeyfeet - how are you?! Haven't heard from you for ages - hope you're well.

AFM - just been to the dr again for yet another load of antibiotics. The stitches still aren't healed! It's been 7 wks so hoping it won't be much longer.


----------



## key24

Kazza that's rubbish - definately try and get yourself moved if poss. i'm sure both babies are doing great but it would be nice if you were given the chance to hear both heartbeats! How is the cramping doing, any better?

Serena - so sorry to hear you haven't healed properly that's a nightmare and must be so uncomfortable. I really hope that this next lots of medication works and you start to feel 100% again! Know what you mean about the isofix but we are still tempted by the travel system even though it would mean strapping them in a seatbelt. Think we're going to leave it til we get back from hols (we go a week today :happydance:) then look again. I was 24 weeks yesterday so don't know if i'm measuring a bit big but they didn't mention anything so sure all fine. The other lady decided not to take the NCT place so that's how we got in - a bit of luck really in the end.

Have to say midwifes at Beckenham beacon are very nice, you're not in there for long but they do make sure that everything is covered and you hear heartbeat etc.

Goldfishy - isn't your Guys appt next week, bet you are so excited. Let us know how you get on and who you see & good luck!

Tcreasey - any news from your end, are things progressing ok?

k xx


----------



## kazzab25

Sorry key I must of missed your post about midwife! How many weeks are you now? 

I've got midwife on the 18 th so I will mention my concerns to her! 

Any news anyone ??


----------



## key24

I'm 24+3 now & next appt will be beginning of Oct, also got to have glucos test for diabetes at around same time as my grandad had it. Everything good with me - except seem to have severe chocolate cravings!!

Kazza when do you finish work, can't be long now?

K xx


----------



## kazzab25

So are you measuring 26 weeks? Your pregnancy seems to be flying along!!!! 

I do my last Saturday next week and finish work on the 18th October at 35 weeks unless anything changes!

I wasn't offered a glucose test. Is it just if there's family history of diabetes? 

This might be too much info but.... I've got this pain in my bum!! It's more of an ache! No visible piles, just this ache! I hope it's not the start of them!!!


----------



## Izabela

Kazza you are already 29 weeks so quick. So exciting. Good that you asking for a transfer to a diff hospital their attitude is really annoying. You do need a plan to be able to relax. How big are your babies now? Have heard both heart beets at your last appointment. Great that you are doing well and you have energy.

Key good news that you booked for classes and your baby is a good weight and healthy 24 weeks great!! I am sure some chocolate is good for you.

Serena how is Rosalie she is 2 months now? Is breast feeding getting better? Your stitches sound a pain, must be uncomfortable. Hope the antibiotics would sort it out soon. It's all the pain worthy when you have such a great bundle of joy. 

Thanks for support girls. X


----------



## Izabela

I had a great time with my FAM without no internet. Spent a lot of time with my sister and she keeps talking about her twins but I am genuinely happy for her and being away from home I was able to disconnect from my IVF which was great. But now I am back to reality. My AF came smack on time on Friday - great I din not have the transfer the Sunday before as was scheduled on day 5 (if was to be a blastocit.)

I been to Lister today and looking to do a natural cycle. I will only get thee trigger around day 13 which is about 19 Sept. Lister is thinking to have the transfer on 26 September but I want the embies back the same day as are only 2 and is no point to wait. They want to take them to day 5 but I don't think would make it and I lose any tiny chances. They give me a FET info where is written the early they can put it back is the next day.
Ovitrel costed 30 pounds so not too bad.


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya! 

Serena how are you hun? 

Key hope you are well! 

Izabella great news that things are moving so quickly!! I suppose I can see both sides! Having both embies put bk into there natural environment to thrive has to be a good thing! You want them Both back so what's the harm! Lister probably think if you don't want to risk twins then grow them to blast, I suppose that way you'd also have an idea of quality and then only place one bk to avoid the risk. If your happy to have twins as long as there's no clinical reason not to put them back the next day what's the harm! Glad you had a nice break! Sister is just excited, she will get better x 

30 weeks today scan next week bubs are about 3 lbs now I guess! I've put on 2 stone 1 lb so far!


----------



## key24

Happy 30wks for yesterday Kazza - not long to go now. I'm 25 wks today exactly 5 behind :) dread to think how much I've out on about 2 stone I reckon

Izabela great news that they are doing a natural cycle for FET I'm sure that will help chances as the less drugs the better. I can understand your views on wanting to transfer straight away and like Kazza says I'm sure being back in the natural environment has to be best. Really really hope things work out with this frozen cycle

Serena - how you doing hun, things going well with Rosie?

I'm off to Turkey tomorrow for a week & can't wait. Hope you all have nice weekends & I'll catch up when back

Kxx


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Hi all,

Sorry I'm so bad at writing on here, I really do check in and think of you all often though.

Key & Kazza - can't believe you are 25 and 30 weeks already! Amazing news, hope its speeding by for you. Kazza, your Hosp sounds really frustrating and I totally agree you should look into changing. You want to feel prepared and comfortable for the birth etc.

This time is so exciting - getting rooms ready and meeting new nct pals and just counting down really. Hope you're both feeling well and babies are treating you nicely.xxx

Serena, lovely to hear from you, and thanks for asking after us. We are really good thanks. William is sitting up and babbling and making signs that crawling is on the way. It has all gone so quickly and it feel like he is growing up so fast :-( mark is not back to and has been for 3wks and its sooooo nice. For all of us but the help is the biggest thing. 
Sorry to hear you've not healed very well. My section scar has not healed brilliantly but I'm told it can take up to a year for scars to heal. Hope you're ok. How's is the feeding going now? You've done so well as its so hard and I know you were having a hard time of it. I really believe that you have to do what's right for you and rosalie on terms if comfort and happiness - whether that be boob or bottle. How're you finding your nct girls for support?
I still see mine at least once a week and they're a god send.

Anyways... I'm babbling again.

Izabela, wishing you all the luck and love on the world for this next cycle. You've had such a tough time but you will get that bfp. Keep positive. Xx

Jhoney, I hope you and Scarlett are well too.

Much love to all.xxxxx


----------



## Izabela

Kazza 30 weeks a and your babies are such a good weight. Do you think is very different carrying twins. Not long left until your maternity leave.

Key 25 weeks wow.. You are not too far from Kazza. How are you NT classes going. When are going on maternity leave?

Serena hope your antibiotics work soon and you feel better. How is Rosalie does she has favourites.

Monkeyfeet lovely to here William and you are doing great. Are thinking of a sibling for William. 

Thanks everybody for your kind words. I decided to go ahead with Lister plan not to push for day 2 as they want to see the quality against the body's reaction to learn for further cycles. And I ask thinking to have the next cycle with Lister hope does not coast more than 8 k and I can have antagonist cycle. They have learn/ reveled so much about my body is worthy to keep them happy.


----------



## Serena80

Izabela - great news that you're so positive again, and that Lister have found out so much. I really believe that as frustrating as it is to wait until day 5, and possibly have more treatment every step brings you that much closer to the BFP. I'm hoping next month is your month & you'll soon be able to compare bump stories with your sister! X
Rosalie doesn't have any favourite toys yet really apart from a small rabbit teddy she likes to eat. She does however love me clapping her hands to "If you're happy and you know it"!

Key - have a lovely time away. Such a good idea to have a holiday at this stage, I wish I'd done that! I bet the last few weeks of pregnancy fly by when you get back. When do you start your classes? I hope you get a good group.

Kazza - 30 weeks! Yey! So close now - how are you feeling? Do you still have the bum pain? Could it be the babies getting into position? Hope it's not piles, that won't be fun! Did you sort out moving midwife teams? And did you get to go to an antenatal session after all? My friend with twins mentioned that twins group in Bromley but she hasn't been yet but she wishes she'd spoken to them before the babies came as she's too busy to organise it now! Did I tell you I saw the twins? They are gorgeous x

Monkeyfeet - SOOO good to hear from you. Glad to know you still check in on us! And lovely to hear William is so happy - is he 7 or 8 months now? I bet you can't believe how it's flown. And crawling soon! Better start baby proofing everything! All breakables will be moved up to head height. I second Izabela's question - are you thinking of baby no.2 any time soon? I was considering talking to Guys around 7/8 months about starting FET again but I might feel differently by then!
The breastfeeding is going so much better this week. Last week I had blocked ducts every day & one the size of a lemon for a few days which was awful. I read a random blog that mentioned trying a different bra so as a last effort before quitting I bought 2 from amazon & within a few hours my ducts were normal & have been fine since! I can't describe the difference in pain, I am gutted it took me this long to try changing this but none of the experts even mentioned bras! My other ones were from Mothercare so I'd have thought they'd be good. Anyway, all good now at least! Monkeyfeet - are you still breastfeeding?
The stitches are a lot better too now which is great. That's awful that your csection scar is still not completely healed, I guess most people take a long time as episiotomies & sections are done on skin that then shrinks or is moved a lot from all the baby carrying & feedings!

I went to a baby sensory group this week with my NCT friends - it was quite fun but a bit shameful as it involved lots of singing & waving bunting around! I've seen the girls a few times but now we're all through the first few tough weeks we're going to meet each week & planning various pub trips with our partners too. It was such good advice, thanks Monkeyfeet. More than anything it's nice to have someone to email at 5am moaning about being covered in poo!


----------



## Izabela

Serena so lovely you are thinking to go for FET. Rosalie would like a brother or a sister. She sounds so sweet with her little toy and enjoying your singing. Do you go to baby groups often. I bet she loves watching other children. X
Great that you found a bra who supports you breastfeeding.

I hope everybody is well. X

AFM back to Lister on Thursday for scan and blood test.


----------



## Serena80

Izabela - good luck at Lisyer today, hope it goes well x


----------



## Izabela

Thanks Serena x

I had the scan today and not ready yet. Folie at 11mm, lining 6.6 and a previous corpus luteum still dissolving. But all OK. Back on Monday. I will buy an ovulation kit tomorrow to check the natural surge just in case.

The lady I donated to has not got a positive test. So upset for her and feel guilty for not donating them all. The positive part is all her 4 eggs fertilized with Icsi and she had 2 good blastocits transfered, so I hope she learnt something about her body and next time she gets her positive. 

Hope everybody is well. X


----------



## Serena80

Izabela - are you hoping for transfer on Monday or is there more to the process?

That's a shame for the lady you donated to. As you said hopefully she will learn something and come closer to her BFP x


----------



## Izabela

Going for scan on Monday if all OK I will trigger and than 3 days later embies are defrosted and transfer 1 or 2 or 4 days later so not until end of the week.
Getting nervous and impatient but scared that is not going to work again.


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya 

Sorry for lack of posting! Super tired! 

Sorry to hear about your lady! But like you say I'm sure she's leant more about her body! It's all one big learning curve! Good luck for next week! Need regular updates! Now you've got to the bottom of why it's not worked hopefully this time will be the one! 

Serena how are you? 

Key hope you having a great holiday!


----------



## Izabela

Kazza hope you and your little ones are doing great. X


----------



## key24

Hello ladies!

Izabela hope scan goes well tomorrow the FET seems to have come around really quickly. I'm sure doing it naturally must be a better option and here's hoping both embies develop well. I'll be thinking of you all week. Sorry your lady didn't get pregnant, I felt the same as you as mine was also unsuccessful but hopefully she has also learnt a lot & will go on to get her bfp in future.

Serena glad to hear that breast feeding is going better & the new bras are helping. I've got to try & remember these tips for a few months time. How's little Rosalie doing herself?

Kazza- nearly 32 weeks not long now at all! Bet you're feeling exhausted poor thing! Did you manage to change to Pruh for check ups?

Monkeyfeet - really lovely to hear from you & nice to hear William is debeloping so well sounds like he'll be shuffling around himself in no time.

Afm - had a wonderful holiday it was very relaxing. Weather was great about 30 degrees every day & spent a lot if time reading, sleeping & chillin by pool or on beach. Back to work tomorrow where I've got 10 wks left until I finish, am sure that will also fly by.

Have a great week all & Izabela lots of luck for this week

K xx


----------



## Izabela

Key glad you had a lovely, relaxing holiday. Not long left until your maternity leave. I bet you can not wait to meet your little boy or girl. X

Scan was OK yesterday lining at 8 and folie at 16 and both still growing. I trigger tonight and Friday they defrost the embies and I could have day 3 transfer on Sunday or day 5 or Tuesday. I had a blood test yesterday to check the progesterone level - hope not too high-. If I don't here from them means everything is ok. 
The nurse was very nice and she said I should get my positive even if the other lady did not got it because recipients have their own issues as well. They d not believe the high progesterone has affected my egg quality, and I got my ectopic before in the same circumstances. She said that I can donate again with them as I responded well. We would have to consider and also the consultant to agree but is good to have options. I am hoping so hard these ermbies are the one or two :)

Hope everyone is well and thanks for support. X


----------



## key24

That's really good news Izabela and I agree with nurses there is no reason why won't work for you just because the other lady was unsuccessful. There are so many things to take into account. I'm keeping fingers crossed that progesterone is ok and that things go well either Sunday or Tuesday - I'm so excited for you :)

Also great news about being able to donate again if that's what you decide, nice to have various options to consider BUT let's hope this is the one and you won't need a backup plan

K xx


----------



## key24

How's everyone doing?

Izabela are you back at Lister tomorrow?
Kazza how you getting on, not long now!!
Serena - hope you're doing well, any news?

Kx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi girls! 

Key sounds like you had a wonderful holiday! How are you feeling? Are you 28 weeks now? 

Izabella any news your end ? Great that you can egg share again! 

Serena how are you? How's little rosalie getting on? 

Afm still at queen Mary's, not impressed midwife doesn't seem too interested in moving me! 32 weeks now and had a scan yesterday. My boy is measuring 4 lb 12 and my lil girl 4 lb 1 which is normal range but concerned the sonographer due to the difference. Had to go round to see dr, who wanted to test me for diabetes. Blood came bk ok so it can't be that but I need to go bk next week. I've got an extra scan booked to! So that worried me! Then on the way out there was a cockroach! Not impressed! Something else to add to my list of complaints!!!!!!


----------



## Izabela

Kazza so sorry that you have not managed to move yet. Really bad that is not clean and there are bugs. Could your boy may be of a bigger genetics, maybe genes from one side of the fam. My niece was born bigger than her twin brother (ICSI), can not remember how much but was visibly bigger and born before 7 months. They are going to be 6 years in Jan and she is such a tall girl even today. She always looked 1-2years older than her twin brother and more likely closer age to her older brother who is 1 year and a half older and born to term. All 3 children are doing great and they have a short mummy and a tall dad and so the grandparents. 

Hope all would be good for you. Glad you do not have gestional diabeties. 

AFM. Started pessaries today. I believe bloods OK because Lister did not call me. Lister is defrosting my embies today so hope they make it. They will call me tomorrow to say if is day 3 transfer on Sunday or day 5 on Tuesday. I just hope to work.

Hope everybody is well. X


----------



## key24

Isabela I'll be praying that both embies defrost well and everything goes smoothly for transfer (whether Sun or Tues) xx

Kazza - sorry to hear about probs still with Queen Mary's. I know it must be worrying that the little lady is smaller but they both sound a great weight to me at this stage. Friend of mine had a baby recently & was only about 10 days early and her little girl only weighed 5lb10 and was great and home within 24hrs and yours aren't far off that weight already. Hope your getting as much rest as possible - have u finished work yet?

I was 27 weeks yesterday - back in for midwife appt next Weds and glucose test for diabetes on Friday. Am feeling quite big at the moment & struggling to imagine how I'm going to stretch any more. It's official now belly button has turned - yuck!!!


K xx


----------



## Izabela

Key 27 weeks wow! Great your baby is measuring good. I hope you feel well and not too big. The times goes so quick.

I had my transfer today. The embryologist listen to our wish as we had only 2 and we wanted them both back so she said no point in waiting. Here is the report: both defrosted fine. One has not decided yet but the other one is 2 cell and the best grade 1. The doctor said is above average and could not do any better. So I hope this one continues to do well as is only day 2. 

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## kazzab25

Izabella that's great news! I have everything crossed! Sounds really positive!! Keep us updated won't you! 

Key times flying! Let us no how midwife and diabetes test goes! Your button popped! Mine still hasnt fullyMi had a large outie though! Do you have the big brown line ? I do! And just started getting stretch marks!! 

I had a txt to say my blood came bk clear so looks like I just have two big bubbas! Bk to the ob on Wednesday ! I finish work in about 2.5 weeks! But I've finished my Saturdays now! Makes such a difference!


----------



## Serena80

Hello!

I wrote a massive message earlier with my left hand whilst breastfeeding & my phone battery died & I lost it. Gutted. 
I'll keep this one shorter!

Izabela - such brilliant news, the absolute best! So now let's hope one or both stick and come join us in 9 months! Now the dreaded 2ww...it's so exciting I really hope this is your BFP!

Kazza - you are so close now! Brilliant news on your tests, your babies are such great weights already. It's amazing. 2.5 weeks left- and then baby time! Are you all sorted for stuff? 

Key - glad you had such a lovely holiday, sounds perfect. It's such a good idea to unwind before getting ready for the last trimester. Hopefully it'll fly by...or at least waddle by! Good luck for the diabetes test x

Afm - all is great my end just been very busy with baby classes & people visiting etc. Rosalie is doing really well, she's 12lbs now. & has started 'talking' to us & her toys which is hilarious. She also likes to be held up so she's standing and nosing around. I'm getting strong arms x


----------



## key24

Isabella that's brillant news - next 2weeks will no doubt go by slower than ever but try and do some nice things to take your mind off things. You know we're all willing the little embies to do their stuff and develop into little baby or 2!! :) 

Kazza - not long til end of work bet you can't wait now! Great news on bloods you've obviously got two very strong & healthy little ones there which is brill!

Serena - glad to hear Rosalie is doing well a d you're getting strong arms, sure they'll be lovely toned too at this rate

All good my end, i'm sure blood tests will be fine on Friday. Kazza I haven't got the dark line yet or stretch marks (apart from bit on boobs) but don't think I on the clear yet still plenty of time for them to rear their ugly heads!! Was at a 40th yesterday and surrounded by babies and little ones and can't wait til ours arrives. Like all the ladies here we've been waiting so long just to get to this stage I can't wait to expand out little family & meet he or she and it is finally easier being surrounding by all those kids knowing our own little handful will be with us soon :)

K xx


----------



## Izabela

Kazza great all your tests are fine and you have there 2 strong and healthy babies. Really not long until your maternity leave. Great that you are not working Saturdays.

Serena, Rosalie sounds so delicious and she is so cute talking with everything's. She's getting such a lovely personality. She seems so much ahead of her milestones. So sweet. I bet you are so happy.

Key I hope your ok and your baby grows nice and strong.

I am so nervous and worried that my not work after so many negatives. 

Hope everyone is well. X


----------



## key24

Isabela it's natural to be nervous but try and keep your mind off the treatment & on happy & positive thoughts :)

K xx


----------



## Izabela

thanks Key. I am going to tray to keep positive. I am back to work tomorrow and then time will go quicker.

Hope everybody is doing well. X


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Hello all :hi:

Seems I have loads to catch up on, Key & Kazza I can't believe how far along you both are now, seems to have flown by, haven't read everything that I've missed yet but hope pregnancy is treating you both well

Serena, how are you doing? Rosalie sounds like she is doing fab, how old is she now? 

Izabela, congrats on being PUPO, will be keeping everything crossed for you and glad to hear both embryos thawed well.

AFM - I had the endo scratch on Monday, it wasn't the most pleasant of procedures :| but thankfully was very, very quick and just hoping it really hopes, have read such positive things about it helping implantation so keeping everything crossed and we'll also be using embryo glue with thransfer as well, well as long as our little embryo thaws well enough [-o&lt;
So I'm just waiting for AF now who should be here next Wednesday and then our FET cycle begins, it will be completely natural so as I ovulate CD 15/16 I'm taking a guess at transfer being 28th/29th October


----------



## key24

Hey Tinkerbell welcome back & lovely to hear from you!

Glad endo scratch went well (yes not the best experience ever is it!) but I'm sure that & the glue will make a difference. Plus at least after all the test before you have ruled out other issues such as immune. I'm sure your embie will defrost fine and natural FET must be great way to go. Hope the next few weeks go quickly & smoothly x

Izabela - how you doing hun? Hope going back to work is helping the days go quicker!

Kazza - how's it going, aren't you finishing work next week? Not long to go at all - have you got everything brought & in place now?

Serena - how are you & little Rosalie doing, been up to anything exciting recently?

Afm - had appt yesterday and all fine my end, got glucose test tomorrow which should be fun!

K xx


----------



## Izabela

Thinkerbell great to here you had endo scratch. Did you had any painkillers or you was that strong. Embryo glue sounds fantastic I wished had with my first one so I could had a baby not ectopic. Your embie should defrost just fine. Not long left.

Key great news that your baby grows just fine. How big is now.

Hope everyone is well.

AFM very busy at work so day gone quick plus 2 hours overtime. I am testing everyday and now the trigger is out which makes me more nervous but I try to stay positive.


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies 

Tinkerbell lovely to hear from you! Great news on endo scratch I've heard lots of great things about that! Can't wait for you to cycle again! Everything crossed or you! 

Izabella great that you've tested out the trigger, when you start seeing lines you'll no thy are the real deal!how a you feeling? Natural to be anxious! Now they've controlled your cycle I have an excellent feeling! How many dpt are u now? 

Key how was the glucose test? Are you feeling lots of movement now? Are you more or less sorted yet? 

Serena rosalie sounds like a joy! What's she weighing now? How's her sleep pattern treating you? 

Afm I'm 33 +2 and feeling huge! Started getting some stretch marks :( but I am the size of a full term singleton! Finish work two weeks today and I so can't wait! Sleep deprived and uncomfortable sums me up! I have midwife on Monday and a scan on Wednesday so I'm looking forward to those! 

Hope everyyonevis well!


----------



## key24

Poor you Kazza can't believe your size of full term for 1 and still have nearly a month to go - no wonder you're feeling exhausted!

Izabela when is your OTD are you going to test early do you think? Hope you're doing something lovely this w/end to keep your mind off things

Tinkerbell - here's hoping AFcomes quickly so you can get started, so excited for you.

really hope by NYE we'll have 3 new babies & a couple more on their way with you guys.

Serena hope you are doing well and enjoying every minute of seeing Rosie change & grow :)

Glucose test was ok although having 3 blood tests in 2hrs isn't fun but we've all got used to needles with all our treatments! Forgot to say that at midwife appt they want me to see consultant at 34 weeks - apparently with ivf babies they don't like you to go much over due dates so meant to see him to discuss this. Which I guess means whatever happens little ones should be here before end of year :)

Xx


----------



## Briss

ladies can I ask your advice on trigger shots. i had mine on monday 11 pm and the transfer was yesterday. I do not usually test (too heartbreaking seeing those bfns) but I may be tempted to test this time as this is our first IVF and i feel we may finally have a real chance. It would be heartbreaking to get a false positive though. i know trigger shots can give you false positive. when do you think is it going to be save to test?

also, do you get blood thinning injections in TWW? I am on daily shots of Clexane 20 mg/0.2ml, they are quite painful actually.


----------



## Serena80

Hello, 

Izabela - how are you getting on? Any symptoms yet? Hope you're ok, thinking of you & keeping my fingers crossed for good news very soon x

Tinkerbell - lovely to hear from you, glad everything is progressing well & FET starts soon. Rosalie is 11 weeks now, it seems to have flown by in some ways and in others I can't believe she hasn't been here more than 2.5 months. Looking forward to hearing how your halloweeny transfer goes & fingers crossed for a Nov BFP - not long now!

Briss - I'm not sure about the tests as I didn't test early - Kazza is the Queen of the test & can tell you more. I'd guess around 10 days (so 5dp5dt or 7dp3dt) but not sure. Good luck!

Key - good news on the glucose test. It's interesting about you saying they don't let IVF babies go much over due date as I'd read that online but every time I brought it up to the midwife or dr they just seemed to shrug it off & say it was fine! I kept asking for an earlier induction than I had but they said no - weird! How are you feeling? Do you feel ready yet? 

Kazza - how are you getting on? You must be getting uncomfortable now if you're the size of a full term singleton! Time to put your feet up & relax. Let everyone start looking after you. How often are you seeing the dr now and have they talked to you about the details of your birth plan? So exciting x

Monkeyfeet - hope you & William are doing well, looking forward to your next installment! Are you going back to work?

AFM - had a lovely busy weekend with friends & my niece's Christening. We gave Rosie her first bottle of formula as I was hoping to give her one a day for times I need to get out without her, but she screamed the place down so breastfeeding it is for the foreseeable future! X


----------



## kazzab25

Hey guys

Sitting at work with no power!! I fancied an easy day but this is boring!! 

Briss the trigger was out my system by 3 dp5dt. Stark white then with my twins I had the faintest line at 4dpt and then clearer by 5dpt. Frozen embies take longer apparently. Good luck! 

Key great news about the glucose test! I be not been told about ivf babies not going over the due date! But still at least you no you'll have you bubba by Xmas!

Izabella how you doing? 

Serena 11 weeks that's flown by!! Oh bless her she only likes the boob! You've done a great job there!! 

AFM midwife today and measuring 41 weeks if I was having a singleton! I'm 33+4 haha no wonder I'm tired and big! Roll on Wednesday for a scan! 

Xxxx


----------



## Briss

thank you ladies, I tested yesterday 2dp2dt and it was a very faint positive, i guess it's just too early and the trigger shot is still in my system. I had a bit of brown spotting yesterday and that got me worried. the doc increased my progesterone to 3x400mg a day. hoping my wonderful embryo is still fighting and growing in there.


----------



## kazzab25

Briss i would say it is a bit early, few more days I'd say!!


----------



## Izabela

Hi guys I will catch up and post personalized shortly but wanted to write this.

I have tested daily but I used different brands. I had negative on 7 and 8 day post ovulation (5,6 day post 2day transfer) all negative. On day 9 in the morning I had very faint positive on One Step stick and later positive on First Respond . Yesterday on day 10 I had positive on Superdrug faint, thinker than First Respond but lighter and a negative n the stick I had on day 9. This morning much lighter on Superdrug- DH can not see it. When I thought was over...This evening I have light pink line on brand of the stick which was negative since day 7 and was also yesterday.
Very confusing I thing is a chemical since the trigger was 13 days ago and was low dose only cost 30 pounds from Lister can't remember ml.


----------



## Serena80

Oh my god Izabela, that's fantastic! Sounds like a positive to me! When is your official test date? Also please don't be put off by any spotting or bleeding, I had this sometimes for the first 12 weeks so it doesn't mean it's over necessarily. I'm so excited for you, can't wait to hear about any more tests you do x

Briss - might be a bit early but who knows! Fingers crossed x

Kazza - 41 weeks! Woah! I was jumbo by that point so I feel for you! With twins when do they usually come? I know you said they'd give you a csection at 38 weeks but is it likely they'll arrive sooner? I cannot wait to see a pic of them. Good luck for Wednesday x

Key - hope you're well hon x


----------



## Izabela

Briss hope you doing well with the 2 ww. My advise is use the same brand of test otherwise you may get muddled like me. Test the same time as hormons may vary. I mean don't drink much for 2 hours before testing. Mornings is not ideal for me as I drink lots of water during night and I go out few times. Sticky baby.

Kazza over 33 weeks and already full term, poor your tummy. Great you are soon on Maternity Leave. I can imagine how uncomfortable must be sleeping with a huge tummy. Do you have everything ready for the babies. So exciting time with two.

Key glad your glucose test is good. How big do you measure? Are you not curios if is a girl or a boy? What does your instinct says.

Serena Rosalie sounds gorgeous and she likes your milk too much, so sweet. The weather was lovely this weekend great for christening. I bet she was so pretty in her tiny outfit.

Thinkerbell how long until your FET.


----------



## Serena80

Izabela - ignore what I wrote about the spotting I completely Mis-read your post & thought you said you'd had pink spotting not a pink line on the test - dumbo! I blame the lack of sleep x


----------



## Izabela

Thank Serena no spotting so far. I don't know how I would cope with that too. My sister said she had a full day of period.
I am not too positive but I will hang in there until Thursday/Friday ODT day. On day 5 or 6 post ovulation I had a weird pain in my uterus for 2 hours like I had a frying pen inside. Some nausea and bitter test but I think may be thee progesterone.


----------



## Serena80

Izabela, you should be positive all of these symptoms sound great. I understand you don't want to get your hopes up but so far so good. Can't wait until Thurs & you will know for sure. I bet you won't get much sleep before then! X


----------



## kazzab25

Isabella post pics!! I'm a testerholic!! Sounds great! I've still got all my test pics and I used all different brands! My SuperDrug one at 4dp5dp so 9 days looked this barely visable! And the next day on a frer was the same!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kazzab25

On frer 
So it would be faint hun! This is great news!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## kazzab25

You might not be able to see it on these pics it was that faint! You have to keep us updated!!!


----------



## kazzab25

I have loads more! I drove myself mad! 

41 weeks yes I'm huge! Babies are head down so they should induce at 38 weeks. Hopefully by 37 they'll get hear! I'm
All sorted for the nursery! And things! Cant wait for their arrival now!! 

What blankets did you use Serena did you just put Rosalie in a baby grow, vest and then a Moses blanket at night or a fleese blanket? I feel so unprepared!!


----------



## kazzab25

Day 11 or 12 test
  



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 8.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Serena80

When I had Rosie it was boiling & 30 degrees in our room so some nights she was just in a vest or her nappy. As the temp dropped I added blankets, at first using the light cellular ones and after a few weeks I used a cellular & a bit heavier one and she wore a babygro & vest or just a baby gro. However she is a proper wriggler & would kick all the blankets off & be cold which would then wake her up. I started using grobags at about 6 weeks I think and they are brilliant, they can't be kicked off obviously but they also stop her wriggling around as much. At first she had a 1 tog & I put her in either a baby gro or also a vest but now she is in a 2.5 tog & in a long sleeved but leg less vest.

Are you thinking or using babygros & cellular blankets at first when they are little? I'm not sure about fleece blankets as maybe there might be a risk of suffocation as no holes in them? I'm so looking forward to hearing all about the twins when they come. Is Joshua the heavier twin? They are going to be so cute!
Also what are they going to sleep in at first? My friend with twins said getting two nursing pillows (the little u shaped ones) were great for feeding them with bottles at the same time x


----------



## kazzab25

I've got the cellular blankets the small ones which say for Moses but wasn't sure if that would be enough! I'm Thinking of using the grow bags but I dont think you can use them until there a few months old! I need to get a nursing pillow so will get one of those! I'm going to put them in there own Moses baskets for the first few months. Yes Joshua is the bigger twin, wonder how much bigger he is on Wednesday! 

How dud you find your induction? What does it entail?


----------



## Serena80

The nursing pillow I got was a Baroo pillow from Amazon. They are good for plonking the baby in to be propped up for playing too, but my friend props her twins in them when they need bottle feeding at the same time. 
I think cellular blankets seem safest for new borns, if it's cold I'd use a couple & maybe doubled over. You'll be able to tell from how warm their chests are, but it's a bit trial & error at first. Have you got a room thermometer? The grobags are great but I don't think I'd use them from birth either.

The induction for me was fine - they hook you up to the monitor, check you internally & then give you a pessary or gel to start contractions. I had the pessary but I think the gel causes a stronger reaction. Then they monitor your contractions every 3 hrs but inbetween you can get up and walk around, bounce on your ball etc, they do internal checks to measure your dilation & if it's progressing slowly like mine break your waters. After that I think it is prob different for everyone! What's the plan for you, will you be induced or have a csection? X


----------



## kazzab25

Oh ok thanks! At the moment it's just see what happens naturally and if no sign by 38 weeks I'll be induced. If they still do t want to come then a section but at the moment I'm going for natural.


----------



## key24

Just catching up as been seeing family this weekend, and busy day at work today.

Izabela I'm so happy to hear that you're seeing positives. I know it hasn't been 100% consistent but it sounds good to me and I am sure trigger is definitely out by now, and it sounds like you might have had implantation signs if that pain you were describing is 5 days after transfer. Can't wait til Thurs til we know for sure :happydance:

Briss - I'm sorry but I didn't test out trigger I did test 5dp 5dt and it was negative but test turned positive next day which was weird! Then decided not to test again til OTD. Hope your doing ok during 2 ww & fingers crossed for you

Kazza - can't believe you are so close now, bet you can't wait to finish work. Glad you've got the nursery & everything sorted, we're still got a few things to do to get ours finished. Hope scan goes well on Weds sure will be nice to see them both again, & hopefully the little lady has put on a bit more weight now. 

Serena - Christening sounds like fun at the weekend, are u planning on getting Rosie christened. Sorry to hear the bottle feed didn't go well but maybe it's worth preserving to give you a break when you need it? I think I will try introducing bottle quiet early too for odd feed just to give a bit of flexibility. It's funny about going over due date as they had never mentioned it before & now apparently it's a bit deal! Guess I'll find out more when meet Dr at 34 weeks

all good my end not much new to report, just feeling lots more movement & proper kicks now which is really nice.

K xx


----------



## Briss

Izabela, thanks for the advice, I'll use the same brand. tested today and i think it was proper bfn so i hope trigger is out of my system. I can start testing properly in a couple of days. 

key, thanks, how interesting that test can change in one day. gives me hope.

Cramping really gets to me, I worry it's not a good sign.


----------



## Serena80

Kazza - that's a good plan. It'd be great to have them naturally but csection seems a quick way to get them out if need be! It's so exciting, this next month is going to be so brilliant for you! I hope we still get to hear from you a lot on the forum but you might have your hands full with Chloe & Josh! X

Key - you sound very chilled out, are you enjoying your third tri ? Glad to hear the little one is kicking lots - is it up under your ribs yet? Ouch! We're not getting Rosie christened - I'm not religious & my husband was raised Catholic but he read a lot about the Church' view on IVF & was really angry about it so he wouldn't want her Christened. But it was really nice at my niece's Christening seeing all the family. 
It's prob a good idea to introduce the bottle early but the midwives put you off of it as they say it causes confusion until the bf is established around 6 wks. The other girl from my group who is bf tried a bottle of expressed milk the other day & he took it fine so maybe Rosie didn't like the taste of formula? I might try again soon but to be honest now the bf is working ok I might just stick to that for a bit x

Izabela - if you test tomorrow you need to let us know how it goes - we 'll all be waiting to hear! X


----------



## Serena80

Hope your scan goes well today Kazza x


----------



## key24

Serena - we're like you not religious but might have a naming ceremony or something instead of a christening- not sure yet. Yes I'm really pretty chilled about everything, it's just work that's giving me the stress & headaches at moment! I read I the Jules Olivier book that her first struggled to take a bottle because they could smell the milk on you, so I think she got Jamie or her mum to give it at first and it worked. Maybe worth a try next time you give it a go?

Briss - yes very off about my test they say not to read results after 10mins & Internet has many stories of a test changing but giving incorrect reading - guess in this case I was just lucky! When is your OTD?

Kazza - how did the scan go?

Izabela - how are you holding up, everything crossed for you tomorrow hun?

Tinkerbell has AF arrived so you can get started on FeT? How exciting not long til you'll be on 2ww

My glucose test came back ok but iron is a little low at 10.9 so I have to get some tablets apparently. Serena you had the same thing didn't you?

K xx


----------



## Izabela

Thanks for support girls. Kazza tank you for uploading those pics. Unfortunately the test last night came much faint nearly negative and also I started spotted so once again is over for me. Unfortunately because was only day 2 and only one doing well I don't know if was the embryo or my body. 2 days early the AF - spotting. When I was talking with the nurse about the other lady she said they don't believe that the egg quality was affected by the high progesterone before ovulation but I got the impression they were considering. I will take the final test tomorrow to eliminate ectopic and call Lister. I will have to see which are my options. Lister sent me an invoice if 1000 for tawing the embryo so, so far we spent 11 000 - this year. I really don't know what is next. My body does not like IVF and I have not try naturally, not an option for us.

Sorry for the moan.

Kazza hope your scan went well. 

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Serena80

Oh Izabela, spotting isn't a definite and if the test is still faint it is still a positive. Can you use your first morning urine (after your nighttime trips to the loo)? I'm still hoping the spotting will stop & it'll be positive, but of course I understand you feeling so upset. No need to apologise for moaning, I just hope it's not the case x

Key - I wish I'd been chilled like you. My last trimester was definitely my favourite though, all the reassuring kicking! Sorry to hear your iron was low, yes I took iron tablets up until the birth but the amount was reduced nearer the end after another blood test. Great about your glucose test though x
My husband gave Rosie the bottle the other night but I was in the room so maybe that was it. She took the bottle fine at first & then it seemed to dawn on her that it wasn't breastmilk & decided to rebel! X


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya 

Briss good luck for testing!! How many dpt are u?

Izabella a positive is a positive hun! Your not out yet how many dpt are you? Mms rural to feel down but you can ehh share again for free? And you still have the donor sperm? How much would another egg share cycle cost? They no how to manage you now !

Key sorry about your iron levels get plenty of greens down you too! 

Serena did you think Rosalie isn't used to the bottle, would expressing into a bottle help for a while? I have no idea ! Wish I could offer you some advice! 

AFM scan went well josh us about 5.4 and Chloe 4.13 !! Still head down!! One week one day till maternity wahoo !


----------



## Briss

Izabela, spotting is so upsetting, I am so sorry. but I agree with Serena there is still hope; some ladies here were getting bfns, spotting and then positive beta!! extraordinary against all odds, so fingers crossed something wonderful will happen to you soon. 

My cramping was slightly better today so I am hopeful again. still very bloated. I am due for testing next wednesday but I am POAS every day anyway so I will probably know before that.


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Kazza, glad the scan all went well. I can't imagine how uncomfortable you must be, I bet those special little 2 will make an early appearance :)

Serena, I can't believe Rosalie is 11 weeks already :shock: it's crazy how fast the last few months have gone by since Rosalie was born and both Key & Kazzas pregnancies.

Key, Glad the glucose test came back all ok and hope you can get those iron levels back up with some tablets

Izabela, Today is OTD isn't it? keeping everything crossed it's good news, sounds good so far with some +ive tests

AFM - AF arrived yesterday so this is it, our FET cycle is here :? have a scan next friday, guessing to just check my lining is growing and everything looks ok.


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Lots of luck to you Briss for a BFP


----------



## Briss

Tinkerbell3, thank you! best of luck with your FET cycle!! Do you know how it is going to work? is it just a natural cycle with ET? can you still BD naturally.


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Briss said:


> Tinkerbell3, thank you! best of luck with your FET cycle!! Do you know how it is going to work? is it just a natural cycle with ET? can you still BD naturally.

Yep, completely natural and will have transfer 5 days after I've ovulated. I can use progesterone if i want which I might do as have loads left over from past cycles and it can't do any harm


----------



## Briss

I think you have better chances in a natural cycle. Do they have any idea why your previous attempts were not successful?


----------



## Izabela

negative test for me and the sporting transformed in early period. I called Lister and left a message to book they follow up. I am sad and at the end of my powers but hope that in few days to get my energy back. Thanks for kind words. I am dreading to call my sister to let her know as she is not very gentle. 

Good luck Gross.

Kazza I am glad both babies are doing well.

Key glad you enjoy the last trimester and your iron levels should get soon topped up.

Thinkerbell good news you starting so soon. natural day 5 with great embryo should be your time.


----------



## Serena80

Oh Izabela I'm so sorry, I'm so upset for you. How frustrating, you're getting closer each time though hon. Give yourself a few days to feel everything you need to feel and then when your energy is back think of all the positives and hopefully Lister will be able to give you a few more options. I'm so sorry but you are so strong and have already put so much into getting your baby that you just need to keep going that little bit more and it'll all be worth it.

Tinkerbell & Briss - good luck both of you x


----------



## Tinkerbell3

No idea what so ever Briss, just bad luck so far added to our fertility problems are unexplained it's all very frustrating.

Oh I'm so sorry Izabela :( sending big hugs your way. Take a few days to let it sink in and go through the horrible emotions it brings xx


----------



## key24

Izabela I'm so sorry I know you must be devastated - we all know how it feels but that doesn't make it any easier. At least you do understand more about your body now so it would certainly help if you can face another cycle. Like you say take some time to recover & then when your ready look at your options again. I am still 100% sure you will get your bfp. Come on here and talk about how you're feeling as much as you like that's we're here for. Sending you lots of virtual hugs x 

Kazza glad to hear both babies are doing great and maternity leave soon - yay!

Tinkerbell & briss hope things going well for both of you

Serena -sounds like Rosalie just know the good stuff and isn't willing to compromise - guess you can't blame her :)

K xx


----------



## Briss

Izabela I'm so sorry, wishing you strength in your tough journey and hope you will get your baby very soon. would you consider a natural IVF? I think if your issue is down to sperm then a natural IVF might be a way forward as it's not as tough on your body and it's much cheaper. Just an idea. there was a lady with 4 failed stim IVFs, she tried natural IVF and got lucky - https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-conceive-over-35/1856095-natural-cycle-ivf.html

afm, bfn yesterday (I know it's too early); cramping today, not a great sign, still hoping


----------



## Serena80

Hello - how was everyone's weekend?

Izabela - hope you've been resting & looking after yourself and feeling a little more positive x

Briss - any more tests?

Tinkerbell - how are you feeling so far - excited for Friday?

Kazza - how are you getting on? It it your last 2 weeks of work now? Do you have giant ankles like I had? X

Key - how are you feeling? Are you starting NCT soon? I really hope you get a nice group x

Monkeyfeet & Jhoney - hope you are both well - and also do you have any tips for teething? X


----------



## key24

Briss how are you coping with 2ww, have you still be testing? Really hope you see a bfp soon :)

Izabela- hope your doing some nice things this weekend with OH & trying to take your mind of treatment for a while. Thinking of you both x

Serena - we start NCT on Sat 2nd so not long now. Do you still keep in touch with your group regularly. How are you doing - everything ok with you, oh & Rosie?

Kazza- isn't it this week you finish work? Not long now & your too little ones will be here- any more scans or appts this week?

Tinkerbell - how u getting on with FET?

Hope everyone else is good xx


----------



## Izabela

Thanks Briss for advice and the site, really inspiring. Natural sounds good and I was thinking IUI if the consultant think is an option. I am just worried that the time is not on my side. Have you tested again. Finger cross for you.

I have can follow up appointment at Lister next week on Wednesday. Hope to get some answers. My DH view is we only had 2 embies and theoretical is the first cycle with motile/mature sperm. My view is the spray does not works so I want injections. I now feel so stupid for not discussing this with Lister earlier, but Guys did not listen. I became more and more allergic to the spray I was hated doing it. As soon as I would took a sniff I started sneezing at least 8 times and in less than a minute I had a running nose. I tried not to blow it for few minutes but I could finished a pack of tissues in 5 min. I used to continue to have a runny nose and sneez for 4 hours. Work collegues asked me nearly daily if I had a cold. I now feel so guilty for nor raising this with Lister as I think no chance I assimilate enough. At times I took extra dose.

Serena are you getting ready for Christmas. Rosalie would be old enough to know something is going on. 

Kazza not long left until maternity leave.

Key hope you are well.

Thinkerbel not long until FET.


----------



## Briss

been testing daily, all negative so far :( started spotting last night, losing my hope....


----------



## Serena80

Briss - so sorry to hear that. When is your official test day?

Izabela - it's not your fault about the spray you can't blame yourself as Guys often don't listen. I bet Lister would though so maybe that might make all the difference, I agree it sounds like that might be a problem, hopefully they can give you injections and then that will get you your BFP x

Key - that's great about NCT just a few weeks. Yes I meet them all once a week - we go to a baby sensory group together and then take it in turns to have each other round for pizza & cake afterwards. Sometimes we meet up at other times too for walks or coffee & the men meet up for beer! Everything is going well thanks, Rosie is teething so it's a bit difficult for her but a mixture of calpol, teething gel and the giraffe seem to make it bearable!

Kazza - how are you doing? X


----------



## Briss

My OTD is on wednesday, two more days to go


----------



## Serena80

Hi Briss, good luck for today xx


----------



## Serena80

Just realised - this time last year I was having our frozen embryo transferred. Feels like a lifetime ago x


----------



## Briss

I did First response test at home and yesterday there was a faint line but this morning there was no line. how's this possible? I am so upset I really got my hopes up last night, seeing the second line for the first time in 3.5 years of TTC. I will have my blood test results today but I am feeling very fragile. Cramping and spotting are just getting worse.


----------



## Serena80

The positive is a great sign, fingers crossed x


----------



## key24

Briss really hope it is good news at blood test! If you got a faint positive this must mean something - have everything crossed for you

Serena - wow that year has flown by. Glad you are still catching up with your NCT that must be really nice

Kazza - happy 35 weeks

Isabela - how are you feeling hun?

K xx


----------



## Briss

bad news for me, my beta came back as 8.3, too low to call it positive. They were very direct and told me that unfortunately they see it as negative. I am to repeat the test on Friday and they expect I get a completely negative result. They did not want to give me false hope and said with these low levels this is just not good news. the only positive fact is that there was an attempt at implantation but unfortunately not successful.


----------



## Izabela

Briss I am really sorry to hear your news. Just a week ago I had the same hopes and than all crushed. I hope your next blood test shows a miracle. Do you have follow up appointment. Wish you all the best with your next step.

Serena what a nice memory for you. x

I haves a long day tomorrow 9 until 9:30 pm and next Wednesday I have appointment with Lister and my husband can not make it. A work colleague just announced her second pregnancy and I am still waiting for the first but there you go I need to stay focused this are my cards.


----------



## Briss

Izabela, thank you! what is your next plan? did you have a review of the cycle?


----------



## Izabela

I am going next Wednesday to see what is next. Have you done natural cycle? Do you know how much cost?


----------



## Briss

yes it was a natural/modified cycle. very mild stimulation. i think all together with ICSI it was between 4,000 and 5,000. DH and I agreed that we will try 3 times as we were given only 10-16% chance. I did not want to go through conventional IVf as we have sperm issues and the stimulation is very hard on the ovaries. Mine are rather week, tend to have cysts and not many follicles but I have a very good blood flow to them and seem to be producing good quality eggs (or egg in a natural IVF cycle). Let me know how your review goes, I need to think what to ask.


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies 

Sorry I have not posted I've just been utterly exhausted! 

Briss and Izabella, I am so sorry to hear your news! I really hope lister can shed some light next week for you Izabella, briss Im glad you have a plan to do 3 cycles and it sounds positive that implantation did try and occur! Let's hope your embie was a late Implanter. I have everything crossed for you ladies! 

Serena, wow where has that time gone! We've been talking on hear for a good few years now! It's crazy! Sorry to hear rosalie is teething! I hope it's not too bad for her! 

Key thank you! Hope you are well! How's the iron tablets going? 

Hopefully only 2 more weeks and these bubbas will be here! I'm huge and I really need my body back now! No swollen ankles just swollen hands and Carple tunnel! There's a funny looking lump shape thing right near my pelvic bone, was wondering if that means the beds getting engaged! 

Finish work on Friday! I so can't wait! 

Tinkerbell hiws fet going? 

Hi Monkeyfeet hope you and William are doing well xxxxx


----------



## key24

Briss really sorry to hear that. I'm afraid I don't have any experience if natural ivf so don't know what u can ask - but I assuming the attempted implantation is a good sign that hopefully they can work on?

Isabela forgot to say I had the down reg injections rather than sniffers for my first FET and they week re fine. If your having problems with sniffers I'd definitely recommend it & might make all the difference? Really hope Lister can give you some good advice about moving forward on Weds - pls don't lose hope it will happen for you I am sure 

Kazza can't believe only a couple of weeks left I bet your so excited and it must be so uncomfortable now!

Tinkerbell how's FET going, any idea when transfer will be?

Serena hope Rosalie us not too uncomfortable during teething poor thing

I haven't actually started iron tablets yet as going to docs in morning to get prescription but think it might have been because I ran out if multi vitamins for about a week, maybe that's what caused it? Other than that all fine my end 10wks to go tomorrow 

Briss / Isabela so sorry again for the bfn really feel for u both & sending lots of love

K xx


----------



## Serena80

Briss - so sorry to hear your blood results x

Izabela - hope you're ok, it's so hard hearing about pregnancies at work as you can't say anything. Good luck for Wed I hope that Lister can give you some good advice x

Tinkerbell - how are you doing?

Kazza - 35 weeks! So they could be here any day now! We should start guessing dates - I'm guessing 25th Oct. carpel tunnel is rubbish, my hands hurt so much! I wonder what the lump is - maybe it's a head and they're getting ready x

Key - 10 weeks to go, wow. How's the nursery - are you all prepared? When do you finish work ?

AFM - taking Rosie for her first swimming lesson tomorrow - exciting x


----------



## Izabela

Briss good news that you have a plan and you have good quality eggs. Next time should be your turn.

Kazza few more week and you are going to hold your 2 babies so exciting.

Key 30 weeks wow you are going to have a bussy Christmas or new year

Serena Rosalie sounds so gorgeous and she grows so quick 

AFM I hope Lister found a way to stop my progesterone from growing during stims. And I thought I have low.

Thanks for support girls is fantastic to have you here.


----------



## key24

Serena - how did the swimming go yesterday, did Rosalie like it?

Izabela - perhaps the down reg injections might be the answer. Really hope things go well on Weds and you get a better idea of where want to go from here

Briss how are you doing? Do you have a follow-up booked to discuss how to proceed?

Tinkerbell - hope natural FET is going well you must be getting treads to have transfer in next week or so?

Kazza - can't believe you've only got a week or so to go. How are you planning to spend 1st week on maternity leave? Bet you are so excited to meet the little ones :)

Hope everyone else is good - I'm fine my end just plodding along, only got another 6 weeks of work. Nursery is now nearly done & looking good

K xx


----------



## Briss

ladies, thank you! I am visiting my mum trying to get over my disappointment while waiting for AF. I scheduled our review appointment in November, hopefully we can get some answers and what is our next step. We will be doing another IVF but maybe we need more/less stimulation. it was very encouraging that even though we only had one naturally selected egg, it successfully fertilised with icsi, divided, was put in at 2 days and continued developing inside of me and even tried implanting. I do not think we even had a chance while TTC naturally with low sperm count. even though I feel depressed right now, I am generally more optimistic about our chances now. ICSI seems the way to go.


----------



## Izabela

Briss l like you positive attitude and the fact you had a chemical is promising you only need the good one.

Key thanks for advice I hope Lister sees in the same way. I am responding to stims but not to down reg and the diff is the form of administration. I really hope they can see a way forward.

Kazza are you ready to meet your little ones in few weeks?

Serena how was swimming 

Hope everyone is doing well. X


----------



## Serena80

Briss - it's great you have found what works best for you. I think nearly all of us on this forum ended up having ICSI, so best of luck with it x

Izabela - I think you're completely right to have narrowed it down to the stims, I really hope the injections help stop your early ovulation. Hoping for some great news from Lister on Wed for you x

Key - 6 weeks left of work! I bet it will go quickly now you're so close. How are you finding things now you have a nice big bump? X

Kazza - congratulations on finishing work! Does it seem weird to think you can just lay around tomorrow eating cake? Any early labour signs? X

AFM - swimming was great, she loved it. They said Rosalie was too young for the class so they've rebooked her for Dec so we just took her for a swim which she thought was brilliant. She had her jabs that afternoon though which she thought was a lot less brilliant. I hate seeing her have them poor little thing. The needles are massive. But worth it in the long run of course. 

Hope you all had a great weekend x


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Hi all, hope everyone had a nice weekend.

Briss- sorry to hear it was a chemical :( glad you're feeling more optimistic though which I'm sure helps at this horrible time.

Serena - Hope Rosalie is feeling ok after having her jabs. Shame she was too young for the swimming class but at least you know it's only a couple of months until she can start properly.

AFM- Had a scan friday and today and follicle is growing away but not had my LH surge yet and my lining looked lovely and healthy today at 9.3mm apparently which I liked to hear because I have light and short periods so it always worries me this is a problem. So just have to carry on with the OPK's now and let them know when I have my surge and i'll be back for another scan and bloods.


----------



## key24

Tinkerbell sounds like everything is proceeding nicely which is great. Is it possible transfer next week?

Izabela - good luck tomorrow I'm sure lister will be able to come up with right solution for things to work next time

Briss - glad to hear your feeling positive - every reason as things went pretty well last time and again I'm sure they've learnt a lot for next time. I'm sure your Nov follow-up will provide good route forwards

Serena great that Rosalie loved the swimming bet she was so cute!! Not so great about injection :(

Kazza hope you're holding up ok and managing to cope for these last few weeks x

Things are crazy busy for me at work & rushing around for various meetings so am feeling pretty knackered. Can't wait for my replacement to start so I can start handing over but that won't be for another month or so at least.

K xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya ladies, 

How are you all? Tinkerbell great news about your follie and lining! 

Serena sounds great taking Rosalie swimming! Can't wait to do that!! Are you still breast feeding or has she taken to formular now? 

Izabella how did lister go today? 

Briss how you feeling? 

Key, how are you ? You all set for bubba? 

AFM scan and obstetrician tomorrow morning 36 weeks!! I just can't wait for these babies to get hear now!! So uncomfortable! I'm hoping I might find out tomorrow if they will think about inducing me soon!! 

So nice being off work but I'm sure it's making me more tired!!!


----------



## Serena80

Izabela - good luck for tomorrow, really hoping that Lister have some good advice for you, you're so close now hon x

Tinkerbell - wow, so not long now until you are PUPO. Any change with the OPKs today? Will they transfer the same day as the LH surge? Great news on your lining - wishing you loads of luck x

Key - poor you being so busy! Last thing you want at this stage. Hopefully they'll get your replacement sorted quickly - don't they know you should be resting?!

Kazza - good luck tomorrow, you've done so well to get to 36 weeks, those babies will be lovely & big when they arrive, perfect. But it can't be much fun carrying them about at the moment! I definitely slept constantly from going on to maternity so make the most of it. Try to get them to induce you on Friday so I win my bet x

Afm - yes still breastfeeding, and we haven't tried the bottle again yet as we had friends staying so didn't think we'd inflict it upon them! Might try again soon but I might just breastfeed until 5/6 months when I start her on solids. God I want a drink though. It's been one year since my last sip of alcohol & I'm missing it loads now! Lush.


----------



## kazzab25

Sorry Izabella I've spent the day thinking it was Wednesday!!!!!!! 

Serena, sounds like a good plan! You've been great with breast feeding!! I miss the alcohol too! When you think about how long we have been oing ivf and now pregnancy, we've not really had much alcohol for a few years!

Id love to be induced Friday! The sooner the better now!! Daniel wants the 5th as that's the day we met 7 years ago!


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Well things are not so simple now, typical.
I decided to buy superdrug OPK's yesterday cause these stupid internet ones drive me mad. I did one y'day around 3pm with an obvious 2nd line but not what's considered +I've, done another today around 11.15 and I think it was positive however to throw a spanner in the works I had my temp spike this morning which indicates I ovulated yesterday so I've no idea ATM what's actually going on, I called the clinic who are having me back tomorrow for another scan and a blood test. I know my follicle was only 12mm yesterday so not big enough to contain a mature egg but not sure if it's still possible to ovulate with that or perhaps they just missed a bigger one, my ovaries are not the easiest to see. If I did ovulate yesterday it's 3 days earlier than usual, will see if my temp has stayed up in the morning and see how the appointment goes, just hope I don't have an argument on my hands because they see a small follicle still but obviously my opk and temps say otherwise.

Kazza, good luck at the appointment tomorrow, you've done great to get this far so hope they'll give you your induction day.


----------



## Izabela

Thinkerbel I hope you sincronise your ovulation with the transfer. You seem to be nearly there. You have a day 5 blast so your scan should be able tell you when is the right time. Even if you have ovulated or not they should be able to get it at the right time. Are you getting the trigger injection or is all natural. I will be thinking of you.

Serena glad that Rosalie enjoyed swimming. You can take her again even if she is to young for lessons? The vaccines can be heart breaking for all parents but she is going to grow strong and healthy.

Kazza not long, how was your appointment. Are you going to be induced or are you going for natural birth.
I can't wait to see a pic of your little ones and to here their weight.

Key not long left until your maternity leave. You must be so strong not to cave in and ask for the baby's sex. It,s your job tiring how are hanging in there? Is your baby due before Christmas or after.

Briss I hope you are enjoying the break off meds.

AFM - Lister is happy for me to share again and I start BC from my first day. The consultant was on the view that spray is a bad idea before I said and I will be on injection. I will be on menouper 225 daily no more 225/150. They will try to match me before November but as I would only be on 2 weeks of BC may not be possible until next year as they have the Christmas cleaning. The consultant was lovely she said I don't have any fertility problems but last cycle was compromise as the estrogen went down and progesterone up when I had my early ovulation. I done a new set of blood the standard ones HIV, TDS/Hep C but the nurse also done AMH which concerned me a little bit just in case it comes back too low.


----------



## key24

Isabela that's great news that lister are so positive & your going to be on down reg injections and not spray. Here's hoping you can get matched & going soon - although even after Xmas isn't too long away & you could enjoy a nice relaxing festive season :)

Tinkerbell - how'd you get on today? I'm sure the clinic's scans are more accurate than opi tests but really hope timing all works out ok for you. As Isabela said if 5 day transfer then they want you a bit after ovulation anyway don't they??

Kazza how'd it go today?

K xx


----------



## Briss

Ladies, thank you very much for your support! I was trying to see positive even in a failed IVf but my negativity is catching up with me. my AMh dropped even lower in the last 8 months and I get this terrible feeling of urgency and yet cant do anything. I did my CD3 bloods and all seems to be going back to normal but my scan showed a cervix cyst. I never had that before and am very concerned. Is it common after ET? cannot understand what could have caused this cyst. I want to start our second IVF asap but wonder if this cervix cyst might be a problem.


----------



## Serena80

Izabela - great news! Sounds really positive & hopefully you'll be matched quickly. It def sounds as if the sniffers have been the problem. Do they still think you should use a sperm donor or would you use your husbands sperm next round? It'd be good if you can cycle in Nov and have a lovely Christmas present of a BFP x

Tinkerbell - how was your appt? Did you have a scan or bloods to confirm ovulation? Very excited for your transfer x

Briss - sorry to hear about your cyst, I have no idea is ET would cause this, maybe the hormones? Have you spoken to the dr? I have a fibroid and they monitor it but it hasn't stopped me having IVF. Hopefully it'll be the same for you x

Key - how was work the last couple of days any better?

Kazza - any news on you being induced? X

AFM - so tired from a few bad nights sleep/teething but hoping the weekend I can get some rest x


----------



## Izabela

Briss I am so sorry to hear your news. I don't know much about cysts I have been lucky not to get any and not after my 5 transfers. I hope they can still do your transfer. If they drain it would it take long to recover and do the next transfer. Finger crossed for you to start asap and to get your BFP.

Key how are you hanging on your job those day.

Kazza any news yet.

Serena hope you have more sleep this weekend and Rosalie teething gets better. Poor little baby so little and those teeth.

AFM Serena we are not going back to my husband sperm as the quality is not there we never got even a chemical and the ectopic probably was from the only twitching sperm from the extraction. We are happy with our choice in donor.
I woke up with ovarian pain and I done a ovulation test and was positive in few seconds. I am scared how my cycle is at the same time and gravitates back to Fridays. With the stims I had egg collection on Tuesday and the FET on Thursday. although with EC early ovulation on Friday. I am puzzled as Friday is my day for several years (since I was 20 before was Wednesday) and my Guy's IVF s I had collection on Tuesday and Thursday. I am getting concerned if they can not Controlled it. Thought It is a week later than before this last IVF. Sorry I am ranting on.

My sister is likely to have to twin girls and I am going to be godmother and my husband godfather yay. She promised to let the children with me for a week or so when are older and she was sweet and said she is going to have another set of twins for me. Sounded sweet but I would not be so heartless. On the other hand my husband jokes if IVF or IUI does not work for us he is going to bring a gigolo. I don't know how he has so much power to make jokes and laugh. He is so supportive. 


Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Well after a very tiring week, have been travelling to Hammersmith everyday for early morning appointments for scan and bloods on top of being unwell with a chest infection and my voice has gone walkies ;) After today's appointment I finally got the call this afternoon with good news, I'm having my LH surge and I'm booked in for transfer on friday 8-[ I'm feeling extremely nervous, scared, excited and like I should run away and hide haha!

Yesterday my lining was 11.4 which was great to hear but not sure what it was today as the evil woman didn't let me see anything or even tell me anything after and that was on top of being the scan from hell, I honestly have never experienced one so painful and thought I was going to jump off the bed.

Hope you're all having a nice weekend.

Kazza - how did the appointment go, any news on a date?

Izabela - Glad you are going to be cycling again soon, hope it isnt too long till a match is found for you

Briss - No experience with a cervix cyst, I did have on on my ovary after an IUI cycle though but I think they're completely different. Hope it doesn't cause you many problems


----------



## Serena80

Tinker bell - brilliant news, not long now! No running & hiding this is your time! 

Izabela - sorry to hear you have ovarian pain - are you ovulating earlier than you expected? Could it be the IVF drugs leaving your system after the last round?

Kazza - I keep wondering if you're in labour! X

Hope everyone is good & enjoying the windy weekend x


----------



## key24

Tinkerbell hope your chest infection is better & an so excited about your transfer on Friday. Sounds like lining & everything else is looking great so really hope this is your time

Briss - sorry to hear about cyst, I'm afraid I don't have any experience of this either but hopefully the clinic will be able to advise. I'm sure amh is a wory but mine was also quite low but although I always ended up with slightly lower number of embies at collection quality was always great. So sometimes all the tests can paint a negative picture but quality is key over quantity and you only need 1 good egg for it all to work :)

Izabela - great your going to be godparents soon and I know you're going to get chance to be parents very soon too :) have you been matched by Lister yet or when are you expecting to hear?

Serena - great that Rosalie loves the water bet you can't wait til she starts lessons in Dec. hope you've managed to get some sleep over weekend and Rosalie is not suffering quite so much with teething

Kazza - can't believe you'll be 37 weeks on Weds - have you been given a date to be induced? Hope you're feeling ok and not too exhausted

Things ok with me - got a bit of a cold at moment so not sleeping well and hoping work might be a tiny bit more chilled this week!

Hope everyone else is ok 

K xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies 

Sorry I thought I had replied! Perhaps it never saved!!! M

Briss I don't no about cervicle cysts I'm afraid, I know you can get ovarian ones from the Meds. 

Izabella great news about being godparent and even better that lister are positive and changing you from sniffs to injection! Still loads of options for you!! Hopefully you can start before Xmas otherwise enjoy the break over Xmas ! 

Tinkerbell great news about the surge! Can't wait for you to be in that tww! We need some more BFPs!! 

Key hope you feel better soon! Almost at the end now!!! 

Serena hope you and Rosalie are well! 

AFM no signs! Dr last wed said if babies don't arrive naturally by 38 weeks which is next wed then ill have an internal exam to check cervix and if it's ready I'll be induced. Not sure what there looking at for it to " be ready" but I just hope they come soon! 

I hope the storm didn't do too much damage! Just one fence panel down in our garden!


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Oh Kazza I'm so disappointed to see you post haha, I was just about to post saying I think you've had the babies as you hadn't been on since your appointment. Really hope it's not much longer now, think we're all getting as impatient as you ;)

I'm trying to forget about Friday for now but it's constantly on my mind, worrying if the embryo will thaw ok, hoping this will finally be our time. My nerves will be on edge Friday morning.

Hope you've all had a nice weekend and don't have any damage to homes from the storm:


----------



## kazzab25

Tinkerbell I know that worry of embryo thawing is painful!! But for all of us that have had a FET I think they all survived well! So that's great odds!!!! It's an agonising wait but I'm keeping everything crossed!!!

Honestly I do wish they would just arrive! I'm carrying about a stone just in babies and I'm so cooked now! I hope it won't be long!


----------



## Serena80

Tinkerbell - it's so nerve wracking, fingers crossed for Friday, I'm sure they will thaw perfectly and you will soon be PUPO x

Kazza - I so thought you'd had the twins too. So next Wed will be a big day - maybe they are checking to see if the cervix is soft so they can induce, or maybe to see if you're already a bit dilated? Any twinges yet? X

Key - are you 33 weeks now? Do you have any more scans or are you next seeing the little one on the big day? X

Izabela - how are you feeling about everything now? Did you speak to Lister about the ovarian pain?

AFM - the teething is a little better but still giving her pain - I am so tired! Hoping this phase passes very soon x


----------



## key24

Tinkerbell of course you're nervous but like Kazza said we've had excellent thaw rate on here so I reckon you'll be fine. Fingers crossed for great transfer Friday x

Kazza so hopefully one way or another you'll get to meet the little ones in about a week or so. Can't imagine how heavy thru both must be now you've done amazing :)

Serena - glad teething is easing a bit sounds like a bugger!

I'm 32 weeks on Thurs so still got a bit to go. Haven't seen little one since 20 wk scan :( next appt is with Dr at 34 to discuss what happens if I'm late as think they will induce. Big thing looking forward to us getting to go to PRUH to look around natural birthing unit in a few weeks

Isabela & Briss hope you're both doing ok

K xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya, 

Nope I think these bubbas are in hear until they are made to come out!! Roll on next week! I must admit I'm getting a little scared now! It's all hitting me! Hw on earth will I cope with 2! I don't no a thing about babies!!!!! Every day I think is okay the day! I've ad little period pains but that's it!!!! And thy are short lived!! 

Serena maybe that's it, checking if its soft to be induced! Does it hurt? 

Key!! Not long for you now!!the birth suite at pru is lovely!! 

Serena, teething does not sond like fun! Bless her!


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Thanks ladies, it's a good reminder that you've all had your embryos thaw well so I hope I can keep that record up :) I think I'm just extra scared as it's the only the one we have but was told 75-80% chance of thaw success so that's pretty good.
I can't remember but did any of you have natural fet? I can't decide if I should use progesterone or not.

I really wish we had pushed for our other embryo to be frozen, it was very close to being good enough but just missed out, I know it's too late now but as we were paying I feel the choice should have been ours with it being close. I'm thinking like this because I know someone who was told their embryos weren't good enough to freeze, the quality was so bad they weren't even graded but as she was too unwell to do transfer she pleaded and they agreed to freeze them despite their advice about the quality, shocking 2 survived thawing extremely well (almost perfect) and has now got her BFP. It just makes you think, they could be not feeezing embryos that could quite well give people their BFP's.


----------



## Briss

Hi ladies, thank you very much for your kind words and support. I am still trying to get over my failed IVF. TTC naturally just seems hopeless with low sperm count but we are still trying. Just had to survive yet another BFP announcement at work&#8230; I am wandering of we should do our second natural IVf at a different clinic though except for Create there does not seem to be many that do natural IVF.


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Briss it's really hard to go through all the emotions of IVF so take all the time you need to recover from it not working, I know for me it took a few days/weeks for it to really sink in properly that it hadn't worked.

Sorry if I've missed the answer to this but how comes you do natural IVF?


----------



## Briss

Tinkerbell, we decided to do natural IVF for several reasons (i) cost (it's cheaper because there are very little meds and the NHS refused us funding for conventional IVF) (ii) I have high FSH and low AMH which means stims probably wont work anyway (iii) we have sperm issues so I thought it's unfair to screw my body with meds while all we need is ICSI really (iv) I have family history of ovarian cancer and have constantly ovarian cysts so I am not sure going through stims is a good thing for me to do. even with only one egg we managed to get to implantation stage so I really think it's all down to sperm. we just need the embryologist to pick a really good one next time for ICSI.


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Ahh that all makes sense, must be even more nerve wracking waiting to hear if the egg has fertilised ok?
Do you remember your DH's post wash count from your last Ivf? If it's not too low then iui could be a possibility, have you spoke about that?


----------



## Briss

we were told that his SA is bad even for IVF, it's only ICSI for us unfortunately


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Were the tests repeated? Do the counts ever differ?
Sorry for asking, I know it's frustrating when someone does this it's just my DH was told low count (3mill per MK) and we were told icsi was out only option, they never did another test and he started taking those wellman vits, 6 months later when we did our first icsi his count had gone up to 61mill per ml with 28mill per ml post wash, this meant we were fine to do iui although a lot of clinics don't seem to be fond of it for some reason, when we did iui his count was even more and again on our 2nd icsi was another great sample.

We have no idea if the wellman really improved things, if it was a one off bad sample or what happened but it always makes me think if you're told low sperm numbers to make sure you insist on another couple of tests to confirm.


----------



## Izabela

Thinkerbell your embie was such a good quality has higher chances to survive. Mine was 3BC and still survived. Not long until Friday all seems so great.

Briss when do you think you are likely to start your next natural IVF. If on my next cycle my body does not responds well to meds I will explore natural or IUI.

Kazza I also thought you had the babies.1 stone must be hard for you but is a great weight for your twins. You are just going to be a great mum.

Key not long left for you either. The time just flies by. So excited to know if you have a girl or a boy.

Serena this is going to be Rosalie's first Christmas so exciting for your all family. Sorry I confused everybody with my post my ovarian pain was normal for ovulation, most of the times I feel the ovulation. Is not painful just more like cramps and a bit stubbing. I feel the left one more since I lost the tube. I done a ovulation test just to confirm it. What worried me is that was again on Friday despite previous meds changing the day. I am scared that even the injections would not work. But I am trying to think is a coincidence as my cycle has been delayed by a week.


----------



## Briss

Tinkerbell, in the last 3.5 years we did about 8 SA's and his count varied between 1 mil and 12 mil, it was never more than that, his motility is generally OK but it was very low when he was drinking lots of beer, his morphology was Ok but last year it was between 1-3%, not great. In the last 3.5 years I've done all I could think of to improve his count, he is on tonnes (literally!) of carefully selected vitamins and supps, was on Chinese herbs etc etc nothing made any substantial difference to his count. when he takes his vitamins, stays off beer and is generally healthy his count can reach 11-12 min, at other times it's just around 1-3 mil with low everything so TTC naturally was (it pains me to admit it) a waste of time for us. IVF might work but with just one egg it's really risky and with low morphology it's even riskier. I was hoping we could try IUI first but it's unlikely to make any difference to natural TTC. At Create I was told that these days IUI is used mainly for single mothers using donor sperm and lesbian couples. it may also help when the sperm count is good but a woman does not have any EWCM but I do usually have 1-2 days of EWCM.

I am hoping to start our next cycle asap but I am still waiting for our review app next week and also want to see a gynaecologist to ask about Cervical cyst and my spotting this cycle just want to rule out endometritis which could prevent implantation.


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Oh brows I'm really sorry, I didn't want to bring up horrible memories and thoughts with everything you've been through it's just after how we were treated by Guys in regards to hubby's SA it made me want to check. I'm still furious they made us go through 6 months of think DH's count was so low and never once asked him to repeat the test to confirm.
It actually annoys me that some hospitals seem to be so against IUI, perhaps partly because it's cheaper so they don't make as much money as they would with IVF :( I've actually known quite a few people who've got pregnant using it, it is better than trying naturally because all the good swimmers are placed right where they need to be at exactly the right time rather than with having regular sex to conceive they have to go through many hurdles to reach the egg.

If his count is around 12million per ml that's def high enough for IUI.

Hope your review appointment goes well.


----------



## Briss

Tinkerbell, I totally understand your frustration. sperm quality can so easily be affected by various factors but then it goes back up again if all is well. I also know some ladies had lots of luck with vitamins and chinese herbs. so I tried and tried but it's just not getting any better. last month it was 5 mil with only 1% morphology. I am also not quite sure why clinics are so against IUI cos naturally only about a few hundred sperm make it through the cervix while in IUI it can be much more. it's so much easier on women rather than going through EC etc.


----------



## key24

Tinkerbell good luck for tomorrow I' sure everything will go great & you'll have bfp before you know it x

Briss - we went with ICSI because oh had low number of normal sperm, but I guess at end of day if your going down ivf route it doesn't really matter if you use icsi or not? They always told us as long as there is something to work with then they're happy to go for it. Hope things go well with your appt next week - it sounds like natural is a great way for you to carry on :)

Kazza any movement your end?

Serena hope you are getting a bit more sleep hun

Izabela - have you been matched again by Lister or still waiting to hear?

Everything ok my end - still crazy busy at work & been full of cold all week, & suffering from heartburn but other than that all good

K xx


----------



## Serena80

Tinkerbell - good luck today! I'm sure your embryo will be transferred with no problems & in a few hours you will be PUPO - best of luck x

Izabela - you should talk to Lister about your concerns, I am sure the injections will work fine for you but it's worth talking to them to find out and put your mind at rest.

Briss - it sounds like you've been through a lot. My friend (who is gay) had both IUI and ICSI and got pregnant with IUI. She had ten rounds of treatment before getting pregnant, but with their second child they got pregnant immediately using IUI. As you said it's a lot easier on your body, cheaper and more natural.

Key - so sorry you're full of cold. It can't be easy when you're busy at work and carrying round a little one! Are you enjoying your third tri apart from this?

Kazza - not long now!

AFM - everything is fine. Poor Rosie is having a 4 month regression which I hadn't even heard of, but basically means she is waking up three times in the night. And also has a cold now too. It's miserable for her. My husband bought her a witches hat which is so small that she just looked like a massive potato! X


----------



## key24

Tinkerbell how did it go today hun?
Serena- oh no can't believe Rosie's waking up a lot in the night again - poor you & her!!

K xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hey ladies 

Key sorry to hear your not feeling well! Hope you feel better soon! 

Serena , hope regression doesn't take too long to pass! Poor thing! 

Izabella any news ? 

Tinkerbell how did it go today! 

Briss how are you? 

Can't remember who was asking but my oh has low sa, motility and morph, was given a whole load of vits to take totalling £70 nothing worked for us, so icsi was our only hope, but... They do say if oh is run down or has a cold then this can affect quality and then the next test could be so much better ! Clearly this was never the case for us, 

Afm still no signs but I'm sure m bumps just dropped today. I feel so much more comfortable under my ribs and I can move around more freely, could this be a sign that baby 1 has dropped!


----------



## Tinkerbell3

I'm officially PUPO (again) :happydance:
Transfer went really smoothly and embryo survived nicely with 80-90% cells in tact, we were told this was really good as anything over 50% is considered a successful thaw. Our embryo was put in the glue left for a while and finally when my bladder decided to fill up was transferred.

Oh Kazza hope this is a sign things will start happening soon, get eating lots of spicey food :)

Key - hope the cold and heartburn settle soon


----------



## key24

Tinkerbell congrats fir being PUPO - sounds like a brillant thaw & transfer so really really hope this is your time. You got anything nice planned for 2ww to help pass time?

Kazza - sounds like babies may have dropped yeah - can't wait to you to have them & share photos!

Kxx


----------



## Briss

Tinkerbell, congratulations on being PUPO!! praying for a sticky bean for you.

ladies, has anyone tried IMSI as opposed to ICSI? I think it allows to pick sperm better to ensure there is no DNA fragmentation. I've been asking around but it does not look like many people have any experience with it. I think our chemical was due to poor sperm quality, may be some chromosomal issue and am trying to find ways to overcome this.


----------



## Serena80

Tinkerbell - brilliant news about the transfer, so pleased for you! I'm going to be keeping my fingers crossed for you over the next two weeks - will you hold out to test or test early? X

Briss - I've never heard of IMSI - what is it?

Key - how's your cold now? Hope you're wrapped up warm and not out in the cold watching the fireworks!

Kazza - the babies have dropped, how exciting. Maybe they'll make an appearance before Wed?! Any other signs? 

Izabela - hope you're well hon x

Monkeyfeet & jhoney - are you up to anything fireworky with the little ones or are they still a little young? X


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Hey all,

Sorry it's been so long but I promise i do try and read to keep up, but apologies if I miss anyone.

Briss, so sorry the last round didnt work out. It's heartbreaking, especially when you've had such a journey but keep your chin up. It will happen for you.x

Tinkerbell, congrats on being pupo! Very exciting. Will be thinking of you lots over next two weeks and here's going this is your bfp.x

Key, cannot believe how far you are already! How much longer at work? Bet you can't wait to finish. I remember being craZy busy too in the lead up to mat leave. It's great as a distraction but you need to look after yourself. Once mat leave starts - enjoy your time and relax before little one arrives. X

Kazza can't believe you've only a few days left to meet your babies!!!! I cannot wait to see pics and hear all about it. We first started chatting on here two years ago now and I know I don't pop by munch but this group really is close to my heart and I'm so chuffed that you are going to be a mama in the next few days! X

Serena, sorry that rosalie has been struggling with her teeth and sleep. It's horrible for them (and you) but the regressions do pass and it dies settle back to normal. First two teeth for us were troublesome but so far, touch wood, the next 6 were ok. Have you tried Ashton and parsons powder? It's herbal and its great!!! The powder is so much easier than gels to rub into their gums.
I think you asked about whether we were thinking about another baby - we are just about to start an egg share programme at bourn hall.... Excited but very nervous!! Do you think you will try again at all?
We've just come back from a local fireworks display with William! He had ear defenders on and was wrapped up warm in his pjs and snowsuit and I carried him in the sling - he slept through it! We don't take him out of an evening really so was a mini experiment but seemed to work!

Jhoney - I hope you are well.x

I really hope I haven't missed anyone or anything. Much love.xxx


----------



## kazzab25

Monkeyfeet!! Lovely to hear from you! Glad you and William are doing well! Great that William slept through the fireworks! Those ear defenders must be good! Can't believe it's been 2 years since we started talking and IVFing together! We have all come so far! Just need Briss, Izabella and Tinkerbell to get that BFP now! Great to hear that you are about to start a eggs bare program, please do keep us informed of how you are getting on! 

Tinkerbell congratulations on being pupo! Sounds like you have a strong embie there!! Everything crossed! 

Briss, not heard of that I'm afraid, but I've heard of PGT which can rule out chromosomal issues. This can be pricey and if you have only had one cycle might be be worth another go to see how your body responds? Some people it takes a little longer like me, and sometimes like key it can be down do the NK cells, it might not be chromosomal issues. My partners morph(quality) is on,y 1% but with icsi they still pick out the best quality sperm. I don't no much about IMSI so I can't offer much advice I'm afraid! 

Key, how's things? 

AFM I've been getting the worst shooting pain in my left side near my ovary since 3.30-4pm today. I have no idea what it is but I've been getting it every 20mins or so, sometimes every couple of mins, no real pattern only that for the short time it's there it's a killer. It's not like what i expect a contraction to be like but a stabbing pain which is a worry, tomorrow I might phone the hospital if it's still there. Otherwise no other symptoms! I see my midwife Monday then dr Wednesday is hope to get some news soon!


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Isabella, I'm so sorry, I just knew I'd miss someone in my late night ramblings. Good news that lister have approved for another egg share - we will prob be starting around the same time and I shall def be picking your brains. Fingers crossed this is your time. Hope you're doing ok.

Kazza - they sound like promising twinges... How are they his morning? Have you a tens machine? I'm so excited for you.xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hey, 

No tens machine for me still getting the shooting pain but that's all! I really need these bubbas out now!


----------



## Serena80

Kazza - do you think it could be Braxton Hicks? Or mild contractions? Sounds like it will be very soon - did you ring the hospital? It's def worth checking x

Monkeyfeet - so lovely to hear from you. That's hilarious that William slept through the fireworks - but better than the baby near us at Blackheath last year that freaked out and his dad had to take him off! How exciting that you're starting an egg share program - please keep us uptodate as to how it's going, as you've read it's worked well for Key & Kazza! Yes, we're going to try again at some point in the new year. We still have two frozen embryos to try and if they don't work we will try a new fresh cycle. I'm still breastfeeding and not sure how that will affect it though, as I'm not having periods and I'm also not sure what drugs I'd be able to take. I suspect I'll have to wait until I'm not bf.
Thanks for the encouragement that the teething/regression passes! At the moment I can't imagine the other side but good to know it will come one day!


----------



## kazzab25

No if not called them yet, it's not been as bad today. 

When do they expect your periods to resume serena? 

Cat question!! Serena think you have a cat, how have you found looking after rosalie and worrying about if the cat is sitting on her? That's what I'm worrying about now! My cat is used to having full run of the house and I'm worried how he will be with the babies!


----------



## Serena80

Kazza - yes we worried about the cats a lot at first. They are used to full range of the house too so we didn't want to start shutting them out of rooms (they usually scratch & meow at the door if it's shit). We bought a cat net but it was crappy looking so we didn't use it. The cats were really scared of Rosie at first but after a month or so they were used to her and now if I'm feeding her one of them jumps on my lap and lays behind her. They have never seemed interested in laying on her though - if anything they are a bit jumpy when she moves. At night I have her sleeping at the side of the bed in her Moses/crib/cot bed, and I lay along the edge of the bed so if one of the cats wanted to jump into her bed they'd have to climb over me. I put lots of things on the bedside table so they can't jump from there (muslin, dummy, monitor, teddy, water etc). This worked really well when she was in the Moses & crib, they didn't try to get in once. However, the cotbed is massive (about 3 or 4 ft I'd guess) so they have been more interested in jumping into the end she's not in and sniffing her mobile. Because of how I lay it has woken me up so I've watched & they just spent a few seconds in there and then jumped out. That's only happened twice in about 5 wks though. 
But - when I put her down and I'm downstairs I am a bit more nervous and often try to call the cats down too so I can see them. Or I check on her more often. But they haven't ever been in her bed. But now the weather is getting cooler I am a bit more worried. When she moves into her nursery we will keep her door closed I think.
Sorry this hasn't been more help, I think just try to not worry too much but use your common sense and where possible keep them apart. I've read that a cat smothering a baby has never actually happened, but I'd still be wary especially when they are small.

I am so excited for you - I want them to come today!


----------



## Serena80

Oh sorry, in reply to your q, I think my periods should resume after I finish breastfeeding - I think it just sends your hormones a bit crazy for a while x


----------



## Serena80

Shut not shit! Stupid phone!


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

It's worth giving your mw a call Kazza, just to see what she says. Could be braxton hicks though also as serena says.
Re bf and ivf - when I asked about it it I got a very clear 'no' I guess the drugs change the milk with hormones etc. hopefully William will have self weaned by then as he ou has 3 feeds a day now.
My period sadly returned at 6mths - and I was still feeding a lot but just not through the night. Think it seems to differ for everyone though. Keep it away for as long as possible I say!x


----------



## Serena80

That's really interesting, thanks Monkeyfeet - is William 8 months now? Did you wean him at 6 months and when did you start doing fewer feeds? Rosie is still having 8-10 a day!


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Rosalie sounds similar to William at that age with varying 8-10 feeds per day. At 6mths we started baby led weaning rather than the traditional weaning so it was a good few weeks before he actually started to swallow food so milk intake remained the same - by about 7mths I gradually started to drop feed - his one after breakfast, followed by late morning and then the late afternoon feed he now has occasionally (he's been poorly). 
They really do just let you know. William is generally a really good eater but when teeth are coming through or he is a little under the weather, he always resorts to more breastmilk. 
What age is rosalie now? X


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Sorry Kazza, I misread and thought you said pains had been as bad today. Apologies. Hope you're doing ok though.x


----------



## key24

Monkeyfeet lovely to hear from you - glad William enjoyed (if sleeping thru it counts!) the fireworks. How exciting that you're looking at egg sharing, when will you get started? Have to say I'm already thinking about number 2 and we've got 1 frozen blast left at Guys which we'll probably try around Sept next year.

Kazza - glad pain has eased a bit - really hope the little ones arrive soon, I'm not surprised you've had enough! At least if they're not here by Weds you know you will be induced and they'll be on their way :)

Serena hope Rosie's teeth are giving her a little less pain now. Sounds like your cats are pretty good around Rosie which is great news and I'm sure a relief

Briss - afraid I don't know anything about IMSI either but know that generally ICSI does allow them to select best and most viable sperm & many of us have had success this way (even though took few attempts!) if you had chemical this time maybe worth another go with ICSI? but I'm sure your doc will be able to advise better - is appt next week? Is there chromosomal test you can do on sperm to see if that would be best step?

My cold is getting better but OH is complaining about me snoring as still can't breathe properly at night! Started NCT on Sat which was useful in terms of going thru labour process & meeting new people who will hopefully become quite good friends :)

K xx


----------



## Izabela

Wow lots of activity since I been online.

Thinkerbell great news, great quality embryo and the embryo glue sounds fantastic. This should definitely work for you. Hope you have a stress free 2ww and a big BFP.

Kazza you sound nearly there. Your babies seem to do so well and soon you are going to be a fantastic buddy mum. I recon they will be born one Saturday.

Key I am glad to hear you are feeling better and you are over your cold.

Serena so sorry to hear theeting is upsetting Rosalie . hope she would be soon much better.

Monkeyfeet such a good news you are starting soon IVF for a sibling for William. Yes we can be cycle bodies if you look for January. William sound so sweet and your weaning process sound really good.

Briss I heard of IMSI apparently works for motile sperm. They mimic a bubble similar with the egg but with very weak shell so the strongest would make it there. Not an option for my husband as all his sperm is non motile and immature. But could really work for you.

AFM I called Lister last week and they think they have a match for me but I don't start until January. A pain I think the other lady may have holiday booked or just can't synchronize as in short time. In one way is better as my body would recover better and 2 months of birth control should allow them to take control over my body.

Hope everybody is well. Sorry if I miss anyone.


----------



## Serena80

Izabela - that's great news that they have matched you. It's annoying you'll have to wait until Jan but I think a few months to let your body recover and adjust to the BCP will be the best in the long run. And you'll be able to enjoy Christmas a lot more! X

Key - that's brilliant you've started NCT - are you group nice? Are they all local to you? Are you just doing weekend classes or do you have any evenings? 

Kazza - if you don't post on this forum every 30 minutes I'm going to assume you're having the babies! Too excited!

Monkeyfeet - I've got a friend who is thinking of doing BLW - did you find it worked for you? I need to figure all this stuff out in the next month or so. Do you find now that you're doing 3 feeds a day you are able to leave William with your OH/family if you need to go out & do anything? I've not been away from Rosie for more than 2 hrs at a time which can be quite hard. I even took her to the dentists! I need a haircut! 
Also when they start solids do you start giving them formula or water, or is it just food & breastmilk? X

Tinkerbell - hope the 2ww isn't too tough for you. I know it's early days but any signs yet? X


----------



## kazzab25

Hey girls 

Just had midwife, babies head is engaged! Had a tiny spot of blood really tiny! this morning and a few niggly pains that have subsided!!! 

Also had an upset stomach!!which is natures way of clearing the bath for birth apparently!! Fingers crossed!

Key glad you've started NCT! Wish I had done so now! 

Serena don't worry I'll try and keep checking in!! Thanks for info on cats! Feel a bit better ! 

Izabella great news that you've been matched! A little break might do you good! 

Tinkerbell how are you feeling?


----------



## Serena80

They are on their way!!!!!!


----------



## Briss

kazzab, wow this is so close, finally the moment is here!! best of luck!!


----------



## kazzab25

I'm not so sure all gone quiet now!!


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Oh I got all excited then, tormenting babies :dohh:
I'm going to take a guess at Wednesday around 7pm weighing 6lb 1 and 6lb 5

Izabela - that's great you've been matched again, enjoy Xmas and before you know it you'll be getting started again.

Nice to see you on here again Monkeyfeet, hope you and William are doing well and how exciting you're starting egg share for a little brother or sister for William :)

AFM - I'm not feeling very 'lucky' again :nope: I know I'm only 3dpt but I keep wanting to wake up feeling sick or with agonising pain in my boobs but nothing. I have been bloated and stomach feels a little achey and cramps plus I've had back ache on and off which had got more consistent today but I know it could be anything.


----------



## kazzab25

Tinkerbell - remember the only symptoms I had were a few cramps no other symptoms at all! Keep that chin up! Then about 2 weeks in I got starving hungry!


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Thanks Kazza, were your cramps bad? Mine haven't been and haven't really lasted long but noticeable ESP Saturday night and last night really felt like AF cramps my backs quite achey now like when AF is due too, making me nervous.


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Oh my goodness Kazza!!!! I too excited! The clear out should mean they're imminent! Good luck. Breathing is my best tip! (Seriously sounds stupid but it was so useful!) xx

Isabela - know what you mean re disappointment of wait til jam but gives your body a chance to settle and as serena days - you can enjoy Christmas.x

Serena - re weaning I love the blw. William essentially eats what we do (within reason - have to watch salt intake) It is exceptionally messy but just amazing to see him eat his own food. I read quite a bit about weaning in general so made an informed but personal choice. I'm happy to lend you my book on blw if you like - it gives a run down on pros and cons and what it involves. William has water to drink which i offer throughout the day.cows milk is fine in porridge etc but not recommended as a stink until they're one I don't think. If you wanted to borrow the book if you pm me your address ill pop it in the post and you could just return when you're done with it.
How's Rosie and her teeth?

Key, how're you feeling? Hopefully a little better.x

Tinkerbell - I feel for you, I hated the 2ww however your symptoms sound very promising. Keep busy and positive. I'm keeping all crossed for you.x


----------



## kazzab25

Still pregnant!! :(


----------



## Izabela

Kazza you are nearly there ... So exciting.


----------



## Tinkerbell3

What about now Kazza, still pregnant? :winkwink:


----------



## Serena80

Kazza - are those babies showing any more signs of coming? I had loads of fake outs in the last few weeks when Rosie kept pretending to come out and then didn't! It's frustrating. If your two aren't already on the way then I'm looking forward to what they say about induction tomorrow. 

Tinkerbell - it sounds like you have good signs so far. Back aches & pmt cramps were my only symptoms for the first few weeks. I'm really hoping this is your time & wishing you so much luck for test date x

Monkeyfeet - thank you so much for all the info about BLW. It sounds really good, and I like the idea of Rosie eating the same food as us, although that might mean I need to not eat any junk food! I'll pm you my address but you might need it for baby no.2 - I can always pick up a copy from eBay if that's easier x

Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## kazzab25

Still pregnant!!!! :( 

I'll update after the appt tomorrow, very frustrating as loads of cramps!!!


----------



## Tinkerbell3

I have a feeling you won't get to the appointment ;)


----------



## Izabela

What about now Kazza?

Thinkerbell how you feeling.


----------



## kazzab25

Hey, 

This might be my last post for a while! went for app today, had a sweep, I'm 2 cm dilated and cervix is very favourable and was referred to pru. 

Blood pressure high at pru, been admitted tonight for induction tomorrow but I've been getting contractions since the sweep. Might not need the induction! 

Excited and scared all rolled into one!


----------



## Serena80

Kazza that's brilliant. You'll be great and this time tomorrow at the latest you'll have Chloe & Josh with you.

Good luck to you and Daniel & looking forward to your next post! X


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Wishing you lots of luck for a nice simple, quick and easy birth. So excited for you, I can only imagine the excitement but scary it must be for you both now it's finally happening

I'm so excited for your next post hopefully being a birth announcement xx


----------



## Briss

Kazza, so exciting!! Best of luck for a quick and easy delivery


----------



## key24

Jazz a so excited - can't wait to see pics. Really hope you have a nice and straightforward birth - thinking of you,lots of love x

Tinkerbell - sorry the dreaded 2wwis getting to you, I didn't really get any symptoms for a good few weeks about from cramping which feel like Af, so hope this is your time

Izabela - great news you've been matched I know it seems like ages away but you can enjoy a lovely Xmas & let your body chill a bit before the new year :)

Briss - hope you're doing ok, isn't u're follow-up appt soon.

Monkeyfeet / Serena I know one or two friends who have done blw and think it's great. Obviously I'm just hoping to get over 1st breast feeding hurdle first!!!

Things ok with me- still crazy busy at work and having to rush around. Bump is starting to feel really heavy now, can't believe I've still got 7wks of baby growth to go there is no more room!!!!

K xx


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks ladies!! 

I'm really scared!! :( 

7 weeks left key! It will fly by!!! Start slowing down with work though!


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

You will be just fab Kazza. So excited for you. Can't wait to see your news of your arrivals.xxxx


----------



## Serena80

Don't be scared Kazza, it'll be an amazing experience and you'll have a team of drs & nurses monitoring you as you've got two lovely little ones. I wonder if they'll need to induce if you're already contracting & 2cm dilated?! I was only 1.5cm dilated after 2 days of contractions so fingers crossed it'll be lovely and quick. Best of luck, you'll be great x

Key - this will be you in a few weeks! It's come so quickly now you're in the last trimester! X


----------



## key24

I know it will fly by I can't wait for little one to arrive & find out if a he or she!!

Kazza of course you're scared but you'll do great - are you any further dilated?

Xx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Key I can't believe you're staying team yellow, I'm so impressed :) I'd be desperate to know the minute I got a bfp haha!

Anyone got any news on Kazza? Hope she's doing well and coping ok and things are coming along quickly for her


----------



## Izabela

Great news, so exciting can't wait to see pic. Kazza best luck to you and the babies dad. Lovely you are going to have booth your hand full. X

Thinkerbell thinking of you. X


----------



## Briss

I have my follow up with Create next week. Just got back from the open evening at CRGH. It's a different London clinic I am considering. I was mainly interested in IMSI and was a bit disappointed as this is very new procedure and apparently they only used it for about a year so not that much statistics. IMSI cannot guarantee that the sperm they pick for ICSI will be chromosomally OK but it increases the chances. They also said with my high FSH natural IVF is probably the way to go rather than stims. they are against mild stimulation: either full on stimulation or completely natural cycle. the doc seemed to be impressed with my chemical (I mean why they are so excited about it, he was like that's great. really?) I know what he meant that considering that we only had one egg it does seem positive but of course it isn't. It was good that the docs and embryologist stayed after the session to talk to each couple. It would definitely be far more expensive than at Create: natural cycle 5,800 + ICSI 1,000 (I am sure there will be additional expenses) but DH liked them much better than Create. DH was annoyed that at Create I was seen by different person every time and that I was put on mild stim but the second egg was not collected. I personally liked Create, they are low key but everyone is very nice and they almost got us there. I am so sure if it was not for hubby's poor sperm we would have been happily pregnant now.

Tinkerbell, how are you? any new symptoms? 

I hope Kazza is doing well and we will hear wonderful news soon :)


----------



## key24

Briss it's great you've got too good clinics to choose from - I think it's so important to feel comfortable with the clinic. That was a great things out Lister that generally I was seen by same nurse & scanner. Really pleased that there so positive about the first attempt - it is definitely a great sign of good things to come:)

Tinkerbell - I now can't wait to find out if we're team pink or blue but not long to go!!

Wondered if Kazza's little bundles of joy are here yet

K xx


----------



## Serena80

So excited for Kazza - wonder how it's going. My bets are Josh will be 7lb 9 and Chloe will be 7lb 5.

Key - so excited to find out what you're having - have you chosen names for each? X


----------



## Izabela

Keep checking for news. :)


----------



## Serena80

Ha ha me too x


----------



## key24

Me too - hurry up Kazza!!!


----------



## Tinkerbell3

And me, come on Kazza we need the news :)


----------



## Tinkerbell3

OMG I'm shaking as I type this but I think I just got my first (or many considering i ran/drove like a crazy lady to superdrugs to get more :haha:) :bfp:


----------



## Serena80

Tinker bell that's amazing!!!!!
So so pleased for you. More details! How many dpt are you?
So happy x


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Tinkerbell - Taft is fantastic news!!! So happy fur you - tell us more! X

Keep checking due Kazza too - sending love.x


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

That - not Taft!

P.s. serena - posted your book today.x


----------



## Tinkerbell3

I'm now a little nervous the lines are too faint, I'm 8dp5dt but only just as transfer wasn't done until 4.30ish.

I only had the hospital test in the house and couldn't take anymore not knowing and really thought it hadn't worked, even more so than past cycle and almost died when I saw the faintest of lines. Got FRER and Superdrugs as they're all 10miu rather than 25miu that the hospital one is all lines very clear, not dark but easy to see. Should I be worried they're not dark yet?


----------



## Serena80

I think as long as there's a line you don't need to worry! Also you're not using FMU so they are bound to be fainter. Do you remember how faint Kazza's were at first? Mine wasn't that dark when I did it at 11dp5dt

This is fantastic news. So exciting. How many tests have you done and do you think you'll just keep doing them constantly until your official test date?!


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

A lines a line tinkerbell!!! As serena also says - its not fmu which could make a difference but there's also a lot of road to suggest darkness of line means nowt.
How very exciting! What is your official otd?xx


----------



## Serena80

Sorry Monkeyfeet just seen your post - thank you so much for posting me the book! X


----------



## key24

Tinkerbell that's brillant news - a line is deinately a line and at 8dp5dt I don't think it will be really strong yet. I'm so happy for you what a fantastic feeling to see 1st ever bfp - I know I struggled to believe it, and even now can't quite 100% believe I'm pregnant

What fantastic news to start off weekend

K xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Well it was FMU and had been left almost 4 hours before I had the nerve to dip the test? OTD isn't until 12th, I'm going to ring the clinic Monday and see if they'll do blood just so I know numbers and hopefully can relax more.
Going to buy more tests over the weekend and try not to become obsessed, don't all point and laugh now ;)


----------



## Serena80

Brilliant, can't wait to hear how tomorrow's one goes. How does it feel to be pregnant?! Is your OH over the moon? X


----------



## Izabela

Great news Thinkerbell. Yayyyyy.. So pleased for you! Is going to be darker tomorrow. X


----------



## Briss

Tinker bell that's amazing news!! you can repeat the test tomorrow just to check the line gets darker but use the same brand.


----------



## Tinkerbell3

So here's a pic of my tests, it's not the best, the lines are much more pink and a bit darker IRL




Serena80 said:


> Brilliant, can't wait to hear how tomorrow's one goes. How does it feel to be pregnant?! Is your OH over the moon? X

He is beyond excited but trying to stay calm and not get over the top because he's so scared of it being so early, he is finding it hard not to get too excited though because he was unbelievably ready for this, I'd never known a man so broody



Izabela said:


> Great news Thinkerbell. Yayyyyy.. So pleased for you! Is going to be darker tomorrow. X

Thank you, I really hope so, I think i'll be just if not more nervous tomorrw



Briss said:


> Tinker bell that's amazing news!! you can repeat the test tomorrow just to check the line gets darker but use the same brand.

Thank you, yep I have 1 FRER left from today and will get more of those along with more Superdrug ones tomorrow and maybe even a digi monday :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Serena80

These are three perfectly clear tests! BFP! 

Can understand your husband not wanting to get too over-excited as it's so early, but it's hard not to! This is such wonderful news. Only a few hours until your next test and then this will seem even more real! It's def a positive but after all the money of IVF there's no harm in treating yourself to as many tests as you want to see BFP written as many ways as possible!


----------



## Tinkerbell3

I didn't realise how stupidly big the pic was, sorry. I'll try fix it on the computer later, only noticed when I've come on here using my phone.


----------



## Serena80

How was the test this morning? And how are you feeling? X


----------



## Tinkerbell3

It was about the same, maybe a very, very slight but darker but not really noticeable. Going to get more superdrugs tests as I prefer those to the FRER ones, don't like the thin lines ;)


----------



## Serena80

As long as there's a line you are BFP! Such wonderful news x


----------



## Briss

definitely BFP!!! you cant miss it. fingers crossed it will get darker! when is your OTD?


----------



## key24

Still bfp - yeah great news I don't think there is any doubt. Just think in about 3 weeks you'll get to see your baby on a scan :happydance:

K xx


----------



## Izabela

Great Thinkerbell def BFP.


----------



## Serena80

Desperate for some news on the twins - hope everything is going well!

Monkeyfeet - got your book - thank you so much! X


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Me too Serena, I imagine Kazza has her hands full atm being a new mum of 2 :) I can't wait to hear all the news of the birth, weights etc


----------



## Tinkerbell3

These tests are going to be the death of me, so Friday I used the hospital one then 2 Superdrugs and 1 FRER, Saturday a FRER the lines betweent he 2 FRER were hardly any different, infact you'd struggle to see a difference, this morning I did another Superdrug cause it's all I could get y'day and the line was quite noticeably lighter than Friday but still obvious and of course all mornig/afternoon I've been thinking the worst so did another is afternoon and the lines darker again, I don't know what's going on but it's enough to send me loopy.


----------



## Briss

Tinkerbell, that's really crazy! I feel for you but hope for the best. I'd test with only one brand otherwise you will get different results and start panicking. what DPO are you? it should be darker by about 13/14 DPO.


----------



## Serena80

Tinkerbell - it's such a stressful time, I totally understand the worrying - but you just need to think that every single test you've done has said you're pregnant! And your urine is going to change depending on hormones & how much you're eating & drinking so the lines may fluctuate but as long as they all say positive that's all that counts! It's hard to accept after all these years that it's actually worked! And I worried the entire pregnancy about things going wrong which I think is natural, but if you can try to look at the positive (literally!) - you are pregnant! Hopefully if you can get bloods done tomorrow that will help you to feel reassured and then a scan in a few weeks! The first of many! X


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Briss said:


> Tinkerbell, that's really crazy! I feel for you but hope for the best. I'd test with only one brand otherwise you will get different results and start panicking. what DPO are you? it should be darker by about 13/14 DPO.

As I had used the Superdrugs on the Friday too I thought it would be ok to use them again today. I'm 14DPO today so was hoping I'd see a bit of a strong line. I'm still feeling a bit queasy and bloated and this evening I think my boobs are starting to become slightly tender, they feel a little achey and bruised if pressed on which is new today so hoping it's all a good sign.



Serena80 said:


> Tinkerbell - it's such a stressful time, I totally understand the worrying - but you just need to think that every single test you've done has said you're pregnant! And your urine is going to change depending on hormones & how much you're eating & drinking so the lines may fluctuate but as long as they all say positive that's all that counts! It's hard to accept after all these years that it's actually worked! And I worried the entire pregnancy about things going wrong which I think is natural, but if you can try to look at the positive (literally!) - you are pregnant! Hopefully if you can get bloods done tomorrow that will help you to feel reassured and then a scan in a few weeks! The first of many! X

Thanks for the good advice Serena, I hadn't thought about it probably b you're so right, we wait so long to see those lines it's hard to just accept they're there and then you over analyse every change in colour and intensity of the lines.
Don't think the clinic do bloods, they didn't mention it :growlmad:

I don't know if it makes any difference of I'm just clutching at straws but Fridays tests were done after 11 hours since previous wee and yesterday's and today's only 6-7.


----------



## Tinkerbell3

I am so dumb, for some stupid reason since I tested Friday I've been telling myself that was 8DP5DT and it's just dawned on me I'm only 9 days today so Friday was 7, not that one day probably makes much difference but makes me feel a tiny bit better :)


----------



## Briss

Tinkerbell, is there any chance you can get a blood test tomorrow? I'd test in the morning and if the line does not get darker (although I am sure it will) ask for a blood test to check your beta levels. you are definitely pregnant or at least your embryo is trying to implant otherwise you would not see the second line.


----------



## Serena80

If you're 14dpo then that's the 2 weeks and it's official! I know at Guys their OTD is 16dpo & it sounds as if Hammersmith is the same. But Lister is 14dpo (Key is this right?) so if you were with them they'd already be booking you in for a scan! 
If you google about the darkness of the lines the consensus seems to be that it doesn't matter about how dark it is as long as there's a line there! I know it's hard but you should enjoy this as much as you can, it's such brilliant news. I tested at 16dpo and it wasn't much darker than yours at 12dpo. Also I'm pretty sure hormone levels surge up and down in the first trimester as my morning sickness would come and go which could affect your tests.
Really hope your queasiness eases off and you don't get morning sickness. Your other symptoms sound spot on. With the tons of positive tests and the symptoms it all seems to be on track - Tuesday will just make it official x


----------



## key24

Hi Tinkerbell i agree with Serena's advice the lines will vary depending on test, time of day etc. lister ask you to test at 12 dpt I think it was. Too be honest once I got my positive on OTD I didn't test again and just counted down days too scan! I know it's do stressful but you are definitely 100% pregnant so maybe leave tests for a few days if you can resist?

I've got news from Kazza!! She's still in PRUH with no Internet access so hence no posts. after 18 hours of labour Chloe arrived by ventouse delivery at 11 pm on 7th November weighing 5lb 13 and josh arrived by ventouse and fawcepts at 11.08 weighing 6 lb 8 josh was admitted to special care for breathing problems but bk with them by 3 pm the following day! Chloe has jaundice but josh is doing great. I think Kazza lost quite a bit of blood but is doing ok. She texted pics & thru both look gorgeous but I'll let her share those with you when she is out. Tinkerbell I texted her your news too and she is delighted - she sends love to everyone!

Tinkerbell let us know what clinic says if you speak to them today and sore boobs sounds like another great pregnancy symptom :)

I've got today off as back at NCT for another 4 hrs today for ladies only (god knows what we'll cover!)

K xx


----------



## Izabela

Great news about Kazza and her lovely little ones. So glad both Joshua and Chloe are doing great and Kazza had a normal delivery with some assistance. Fantastic news. Can't wait to see pics.

Thinkertbell I agree with the girls hormone concentrations varies and than your weather intake and diet. Important is positive test.


----------



## Serena80

Fantastic news about Kazza, she's done amazingly well. Hope Chloe gets better soon and they all come home soon x

Tinkerbell - how are you today? Tomorrow is the big day!

Key - hope you enjoyed your day off x

Izabela - how are you hon?

Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Great news in Kazza, hope they are all home soon. I think I may have got close with my guess for one weight :)

Well my lines are still not getting darker and this evening I really feel like AF is trying to arrive and certainly not feeling how I was Saturday when I actually felt pregnant. Going for bloods in the morning but not holding out much hope now, this is so cruel :cry:


----------



## Serena80

Don't give up hope Tinkerbell, I felt like I was getting my period the night before my ODD (and for about 5 days afterwards). Had awful awful pain and kept having to go to the loo to check. You still have the line & you're 15dpo so please don't give up. It's just a really really scary time but try not to worry too much. Also pregnancy symptoms come and go all the time in the first two trimesters, some days I was sure I was miscarrying as my sickness disappeared & I didn't feel at all pregnant and an hour later I'd be sick again. It's just the hormones so try not to panic. X


----------



## Briss

Tinkerbell, let's hope it's just a late implanter. praying you will get a good beta tomorrow!


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Congrats to Kazza. How exciting. Hope Chloe gets well soon Bd you all get home together to enjoy your new family.xx

Tinkerbell, totally agree with serena, you are def preg and cramping is really common for a while after otd. It's a really worrying time so i totally kindest and but try to be positive. It's so frustrating but it dies just seem like one worry after the next when you go through so much bro f&f pregnant - but it's totally superb it. Chin up and enjoy. Xx


----------



## key24

Tinkerbell same with me first couple of weeks felt like AF was coming all the time - think it is a really common pregnancy sign but also nature's cruel joke. Hope everything goes well with the bloods tomorrow I'm sure it will be great news :)

Xx


----------



## Serena80

How was it today Tinkerbell? X


----------



## key24

Yes hope it all went well - hope you get results today x


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Got to wait till about 3/4pm for the results, I haven't bothered doing a hpt today, I can't bare what it might look like


----------



## Briss

Tinkerbell, finger crossed for good beta today. fyi with my chemical the second line did not stay the same on the contrary it almost disappeared the next day. yours was even getting darker on some tests so here is hoping.

ladies, I need your advice. Create is saying we need to step up for the second cycle and do proper stimulation with Gonal F. That's completely the opposite from what I was expecting. I thought they would say no stimulation and let's do natural cycle. I do not know what to do because the whole point of going to Create is cos they use natural approach. Stims is the opposite of natural. maybe I should just go to CRGH cos these guys with do proper stims and their ratings for stim cycles are super (they are second in London I think). the only thing is CRGH may not do stim if my FSH is above 15 (which it is unfortunately) and they are so much more expensive. What would you recommend?


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Finally they just called and I need to repeat the blood test Thursday/Friday but I don't see the point because my level was only 5 :cry: I'm so gutted after everything and it coming up to 3 years we've been trying to finally see a bfp to have it snatched away within days is cruelty


----------



## Briss

Tinkerbell, this is just so cruel!! I feel for you. particularly because I have just gone through exactly the same thing, my beta came at 9 and dropped to 1.7 in a day. this was our first ever BFP I cried when I saw it could not believe my happiness and cried even more when it disappeared the next day. why do we have to suffer so much? I was devastated at first but then I realised that a chemical is the second best thing really, it's a sign that your body is doing what it's supposed to, most likely just unlucky with egg/sperm quality this cycle but you are definitely getting closer to your BFP. I was told at the clinic that chemical is a positive thing and they are confident I will be successful. we just have to keep on trying. take all the time you need to mourn your loss but you will get pregnant and have a beautiful healthy baby before long! also who knows maybe it's just a late implanter and your beta will get up in a day. miracles do happen!


----------



## Serena80

Oh Tinkerbell, I'm so sorry. What did they say the level should be at this stage? Were they still hopeful? I really hope Thurs brings good news. I'm so sorry if this does end up being chemical, it's so cruel. X


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Briss it's just the most cruelest thing isn't it? I was the same when I tested Friday, I had it in my head it hadn't worked and when I saw that 2line I couldn't stop shaking and burst into tears, 3 years I've waited for that moment and was overwhelmed with happiness. I stupidly spend that evening and Saturday thinking about all the exciting things to come, like being excited his was our last Christmas just the 2 of us, telling family, getting a bump.

I keep trying to tell myself that it's better than another bfn because after all our treatments we finally know I can get an embryo to implant, just need one to stick now. I guess we will use the last of our savings which was meant to be our deposit for a mortgage, to try again in the new year. I need a plan in my head, I find it always helps me cope even though it's just happened, it will sink in properly in a few days what's actually happened:cry:

Thank you Serena, no they didn't but they didn't even tell me the level at first just said i need it repeating, I had to ask and she didn't say 5 in a positive way. But I know it's dropping because I got a line on a 25miu test on Friday


----------



## Serena80

It's so devastating. Almost worse than just having a BFN as you feel like you're dragged through all extremes. I'm so sorry for you, and will be hoping more than anything that your embryo is a late implanter and your blood results increase on Thurs. You are very strong to already be looking at the positives. You are completely right though, as now you know things that work well for you, the frozen cycle, the embryo glue. You are so close now. I am still keeping my fingers crossed for good news on Thursday though. X


----------



## Briss

Tinkerbell, I am crying as I write, this is so very cruel. I had exactly the same thoughts because I was so sure. I know ladies were seeing a ghost of a line and were pregnant, I had a proper line surely it was for real. I could not believe it when it almost disappeared. I already made plans I told my mum. On top of that I met a woman today who was cycling with me and she was showing off her scan pictures of her baby she was lucky and her due date was supposed to be the same as mine (yes I calculated it the next minute I saw a positive), I had to hide in a toilet and have a little cry because I was there to plan my next IVf you do need a plan otherwise it's hard to cope. we cant even plan our mortgage yet because I have no idea how much we are going to spend on IVF but it's more important. and yes, chemical is much better than clean BFN, it's definitely a move in the right direction even though a very cruel one. 

Serena, I was told that they expect beta to be around 100 but I know that anything above 50 is good I even know a few ladies who had 30 and had healthy pregnancies but anything below that is unofficially a negative but it has to be below 5 to officially confirm negative. That's what I was told at Create, mine was below 9 and they said there is no hope (I was still hoping because as I said it could have been a mistake and who knows you may get a good beta next time, miracles happen, sadly for me it did not)


----------



## Izabela

:Thinkerbell I hope is a late implanter. I am so sorry you going through those emotions is really cruel. I done the same once I got the 2 lines and because we had great sperm I really thought should work and was hard to come to terms with yet another failure. But there are great positives in chemicals and your consultant should be able to look and tailored for the next go if needed. I so much hope that your next result will bring you joy.:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbell3

That's why I got so excited, I called my lines faint but they were so obvious and noticeable, more just light so I didn't even doubt them and did exactly the same as you, worked out my due date, all other important dates, downloads a pregnancy app. 
I was planning how to tell my mum with our early scan pic, I had worked out when each scan would be.

That's must have been such a sinking feeling for you :hugs: you can't help but think it should be you too. I was sat waiting for my bloods today and a couple walked past waving their scan photo about, so much so I could see the baby so easily, I felt so sick, surely these people should be a bit more careful it's a fertility clinic after all and most people there are not luckily enough to be pregnant.

Our mortgage plans have gone right out the window, we had £10,000 saved for it and now only have half left which will be taken by IVF again but like you say it's much more important


----------



## Serena80

I didn't know anything about Beta numbers, that does sound like it's bad news, Tinkerbell I'm so sorry. And sorry for your loss too Briss. It's so heartbreaking. And so unfair after everything you've already been through. 3 years is such a long time, it's so draining and crushing. But hopefully you can take comfort in the positive even if the embryo didn't stick this time. I'm so sorry, I don't know what else to say except to grieve for this loss and then come back fighting for the next attempt - you and your other half deserve it and I'm sure you'll have another BFP soon which will become your child and make all this heartbreak worth it x


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Tinkerbell, I have no words, I am so so sorry. It is so cruel. Sending you huge love and hugs. xxxxxx


----------



## key24

Tinkerbell probably nothing else I can say that the others haven't already said - I'm so so sorry that it was chemical. Briss & Izabela must be tough bringing back the memories too as still so raw - it is just so bloody cruel!!

I completely understand how you felt when final saw a positive, ours was also after 3 long years & I just coukdn't believe it & trust me count myself lucky everyday that it has worked out.

I know it will happen for all you ladies too but it's just such a cruel & unfair long journey.

Tinkerbell hope you & OH can be of some comfort to each other & take the time to get over the loss before moving on & trying agaib

Much love to all

K xx


----------



## Izabela

So sorry Thinkerbell. Life sometimes is so cruel and difficult. I am sorry to hear you are going to spend your money designated for the mortgage. Hopefully next time would work for you don't loose hope there are lots of people who have been through many over 5 Ivfs before got a baby. It is your husband OK with donating for a free standard IVF. I knows you said his sample is good. Obviously you both need to carefully consider it. For me was a easy decision to donate as I need donor too is only the right think.

Briss when are you starting next. Have you decided of which clinic and if you going for stimulation wish you best of luck.

Key hope you feeling well. How many weeks you have left.

Serena how is Rosalie? Ready for Santa.

Monkeyfeet is going to be William first Christmas too? When are you starting second baby IVF a journey?

AFM I started the birth control and hate them as give me Breast pains. Hope will get better although are not bad just not used. I am going to spend a long weekend with my sister and her kicking babies. Both are girls. Need to start baby shopping and I am going to help her decorate the babies' room and buy all necessaries. I am grateful to be included.


----------



## Briss

we decided to start our second IVF at Create. I am picking up meds tomorrow and will start as soon as AF arrives (probably tomorrow or Friday). It wont be a natural cycle this time, they will do some mild stims starting with 125 of Gonal F. I had 8 follicles on a scan yesterday. most on my left ovary cos the right one has a cyst. I have very mixed feelings about going back to Create but I guess i will have to hope for the best. Not in a good place today, I can feel AF is on her way (deep down I was hoping for a miracle I know some ladies had a failed IVF and then got pregnant naturally right away, I guess that was just too much to ask)


----------



## kazzab25

Hi everyone, 

So sorry for the late post! 

Tinkerbell I am is sorry for your loss! Ths journey is horrible but I feel sure you will get your bfp as the girls said them embryo dd try to implant!! It will be none well ent when you get that bfp! 

Izabella and briss, good luck for these upcoming cycles! 

Key, remind for the 100th time, how many weeks are you? 

Afm sorry it's Tain ages to post, was in hospital for a few days with no Internet!! Nightmare!! So babies nearest finally hear! Long labour with instrumental birth, all I can say is thank god for epidural! Lost load of blood, fainted next day, day after that was delirious, second degree tear! but babies are beautiful! Incredibly hard work! The nights are horrendous Been so tired but they are good as gold in the day time! So strange! Feel overwhelmed with the amount I have to learn, 

I'll post pics soon!


----------



## Serena80

Kazza - massive congratulations, such brilliant news. Looking forward to seeing some pics & hearing how you're all getting on x

Izabela - will you be on the BCP until Jan? Sorry it's giving you pains. 

Tinkerbell - hope you're ok, much love to you.

Briss - it sounds like you've made a good decision to stay at Create if you feel more comfortable there x

Key - how are you feeling? how's NCT going?

Monkeyfeet - how are you doing hon?

AFM - one of my cats is missing and I'm so upset I feel sick. I feel so bad and can't see I'll get any sleep tonight unless he comes back.


----------



## Briss

Serena, I am so sorry about your cat, I hope you will find him soon. is he independent and goes walk about on his own from time to time? 

Kazza, so happy babies are fine. congratulations!! brilliant news. although long labour with instrumental birth sounds dramatic, poor thing!

Tinkerbell, thinking about you. 

afm, CD1 and starting stims tomorrow. here I go again...


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Congratulations again Kazza, sounds like a nightmare labour/post labour time but glad everything is looking good now and those precious babies are finally here.

Oh Serena, I hope your cat comes home soon :( you must be worried sick.

Briss, how exciting to be starting again, how are you feeling about it? Hope it's your time

AFM - I'm still trying to let in sink in what's happened, I'm still finding it so hard to get my head around and still wondering why :( AF hasn't arrived yet which is annoying because although I'll no doubt be hurting again even more when it does it will at least be done with.
I think we'll be cycling again in January/February but we need to decide if we got back to Guys or stay at Hammersmith and do we opt for long or short protocol as one got us more eggs but one better quality embryos although we just do t know if it's a clinic, protocol or just luck


----------



## key24

Kazza great to hear your back home with the twins. I bet you are completely exhausted but I'm sure you wouldn't change anything for minute!! Can't wait to see more photos :)

Briss good luck with the new cycle, at least at create they would have learnt a lot about you from last time so will hopefully be able to provide bfp this time. I know you are really apprehensive about stimming but will this mean you might get more embies and maybe even some to freeze for fet? You know we're all keeping everything crossed for a great outcome this cycle & a perfect Xmas gift of bfp!

Serena - sorry to hear about your cat hun, hopefully they come home soon :(

Tinkerbell - I'm sure you are still reeling from last cycle so a couple if mths off might be best thing. It's so hard to decide on best way forwards & clinics etc, but I would personally always go for quality over quantity when looking at embroyos if that helps at all.

Izabela - hope you have a lovely weekend helping your sister with baby stuff and I am sure it will be your turn in new year! Hope birth control settles down a bit for you soon through

Monkeyfeet hope all good with you & William

Afm - just 6 weeks today to go!! Have got consultant on Monday where hopefully find out about what will happen if I'm overdue as midwife said they don't like ivf babies to go much over due date apparently. I'm generally good a bit dressed as Oh dad is in hospital at moment and not doing too good so we're hoping he can improve & get out soon. Last NCT on Say morning then going for lunch which should be nice

K xxx


----------



## Briss

Tinkerbell, it took me a couple of weeks to actually really understand what happened. this was our first BFP and I just could not take it in how it could all be gone in a couple of days. every time I passed boots on my way home I'd think I need to pop in for some more test to check if the line got darker... it really took some time to digest and mourn this loss. the only thing that helped was the fact that finally there was something happening after 3.5 years of absolutely nothing, not a sniff of a BFP so I admitted that we should continue IVF route (as far as our finances allow) so planning our next IVF was a huge step forward. I am still not sure what I think about going back to Create but I am just going to give it my best and think positive and take it one day at a time. First thing first I need to see how I am going to take my injections and needles on a plane tomorrow :) am off to Switzerland on a business trip not for long but I need to start my injections tomorrow evening. Create gave me a letter so I hope it will help. Just need to make sure none of my colleagues see it. No one knows what I am up to :)


----------



## Briss

key, thank you. I have 8 follicles: 6 on the left and 2 on the right; they most likely wont touch the right ones as I have a cyst on my right ovary unless the follicle are conveniently located for EC. but I am not after a huge number of eggs really. I was perfectly happy with just one cos I knew it was the naturally selected the best one that cycle. Would be nice to get a couple of runners up as well to chose from. My DH did not want me to stim cos last cycle I was stimming for 5 days on lower doses but they did not collect the right follicle as it was too close to the cyst so basically all that stimming was for nothing so he is afraid of this happening again. I hope not but we will see.


----------



## Izabela

Kazza great news you are home with your two lovely babies. Congratulations you done really well and you was brave. Not long until your wedding now. You are going to be so busy and happy.

Key 6 weeks is not long and you are going to hold your baby for Christmas or shortly after. I hope your oh dad will recover soon and you can concentrate mostly to you and your baby.

Serena I hope the cat comes back soon. Was an indoor cat? Hope you and Rosalie slept well last night.

Thinkerbel is great you are starting again in the new year. I will also chose quality over quantity. Hope you feel better and remain positive because you had a BFP and this could be the start of something nice.

Briss great news you started and you have 8 folies. Is good too don't have no cysts on left and there you have 6 folies. Short protocol sounds much better for than the long one. Finger cross that you get your BFP before Christmas and get few FE.

AFM getting better with the birth control and likely to use them until Jan or late December when I will start injections. Hope no cysts on BCP. I don't usually get cysts but you never know.


----------



## kazzab25

Hey girls 

Serena, any sign of your cat? Thinking if you! 

Tinkerbell, I can only imagine your pain really thinking of you! 

Brussels good luck your follies sound great! 

6 weeks key!! Hope it flies by for you!!! 

Isabella glad things are getting better on bcp ! Looking forward to your next cycle! 

AFM so tired! But starting to feel a little more normal! Too scared to leave the house with them at the moment! 

Serena how long did you leave it before you bathed Rosalie I was told to leave it a month but that seems excessive!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Izabela

Kazzza they are gourgeus and such good weight!!!!! You and your future husband are such a lucky mummy and daddy and they are lucky too. They are so yummy... Looking at them gives me power to start my 5 fresh stim and 7 altogether with FET. I read a girl had 11 goes before got twins over 8 years. Started at 29 got them at 37.

Serena any site of your cat?

Love to everyone.


----------



## Serena80

Hello,

Just wrote a long message & lost it. Cat is back - my husband had to climb into our neighbours garden in the middle of the night! I was in a right panic - luckily lots of you are cat people so won't judge me for being a loser!

Izabela - so glad you're feeling a little better, hopefully you won't get any cysts when do they check for them?

Key - so sorry for you & your OH you must be so worried. Hope he pulls through quickly. Now you're at the end of the course do you think you're a baby expert? Are you glad you did it?

Kazza - neither my husband or I can remember when we first gave Rosie a bath - how bad is that? I think it was about a month - we just top tailed her every few days in the first couple of weeks. After a month we gave her a bath each night. Love the photos, they are so beautiful - they look identical even though I know they are not! Glad you're feeling better, it definitely comes in waves at first x
Had any poo explosions that go up to their backs? They are fun x

Good luck Briss, massive luck for this cycle.

Tinkerbell - it must be so hard getting your head around it all. Really glad you will cycle again, it's hard but you are so close now x


----------



## Serena80

Kazza - just put my photos into date order & the ones of her first bath were the 29th July, so she was 11 days old. I know we didn't bathe her that often at first, I think every 3 days, until when she was about a month old and then it was every night. Hope that helps!


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks Serena , we have just top and tailed with warm water so far!! They are really different those pics make them look similar! 
Really pleased your cats back! You have not seen some if the things I've made Daniel do with that cat!!

Isabella I'm really pleased you've found the strength to cycle again, you are so strong and I feel sure you will get the bfp soon! 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Kazza, what beautiful 2 babies you have :inlove: they're absolutely gorgeous, you and OH must be in heaven having them here now. How are you finding things looking after 2?

Serena, glad to hear your cat is back home and safe

Key, getting really close now, are you finishing work soon?

Izabela, glad things are looking better on BCP and I'm sure it will be time to start injections in no time

Briss - hope you had no trouble with the injections, I suspect not as every time I fly I have a lot of meds including needles with me and have never once had any of it question. When is your first scan?



Briss said:


> Tinkerbell, it took me a couple of weeks to actually really understand what happened. this was our first BFP and I just could not take it in how it could all be gone in a couple of days. every time I passed boots on my way home I'd think I need to pop in for some more test to check if the line got darker... it really took some time to digest and mourn this loss. the only thing that helped was the fact that finally there was something happening after 3.5 years of absolutely nothing, not a sniff of a BFP so I admitted that we should continue IVF route (as far as our finances allow) so planning our next IVF was a huge step forward. I am still not sure what I think about going back to Create but I am just going to give it my best and think positive and take it one day at a time. First thing first I need to see how I am going to take my injections and needles on a plane tomorrow :) am off to Switzerland on a business trip not for long but I need to start my injections tomorrow evening. Create gave me a letter so I hope it will help. Just need to make sure none of my colleagues see it. No one knows what I am up to :)

Briss, it makes me so much better to hear you say some of that, I feel awful that you've had to experience this pain, I really understand just how awful it actually is now.
Thursday and Friday I just kept having this urge to keep testing, in hope a miracle would show the blood test wrong, I know it wasn't ever going to happen and it was a stupid idea but I was just really struggling to accept what had happened. I know I'd only known I was pregnant for a couple of days but I'd made so many plans in my head, thought about so much and got overly excited I couldn't face it being taken away :cry:


AF arrived on Friday and I felt like I'd taken 2 steps back with coming to terms with it, it really hit hard that it had actually happened and the pains I was suffering didn't help but I think today I've made progress, it's the first day I've felt ok to have a giggle at something funny, smile at things that make me happy but I know it's going to be quite a long road trying to come to terms properly.
we've decided to cycle again in February, I wanted to do it in January and DH wanted March so that it was plenty of time to recover and gave us a little tine to save a bit of money so that we didn't have to use literally every last penny of our savings.


----------



## Briss

Kazza, your babies are absolutely gorgeous!! 

Tinkerbell, I completely understand what you are going through. after I got my second beta which dropped to 1.7 and was told to stop progesterone I went to stay at my mum's for a few days to wait for AF and to cry it over without distressing my DH. it's very hard because you were pregnant even if for a brief moment. but this means you can get pregnant again. I tend to think we were just unlucky with egg/sperm quality. it happens in natural cycles all the time but the good thing is that you body did all it supposed to to make the pregnancy happen so I am sure you and I will get lucky the next time. I think feb is perfect because you had a properly stimulated cycle so your body needs time to recover to make it a success next time. I talked to a few ladies who had chemicals on their IVF and got successfully pregnant on their next try after that. so fingers crossed! 

afm, just had my first scan on CD 5 and so far so good; 8 follicles on the left, all different sizes; only 2 on the right. follicles on the right are not collectable as the needle will have to go through the cyst and puncturing the cyst have a risk of infection; lining looks very good it's still menstrual but the triple layer is coming through; good blood flow. waiting for my blood results but for the time being I am staying on 125 Gonal F. EC is likely to be Sunday/Monday CD11/12. seems a bit early?

My poor DH had to pay the full amount today and he was slightly shocked so I had to take him for a cup of coffee so he could recover. tbh, I'd much rather part with the money then have to go through stims! we had a bit of a chat about what wonderful things this cycle could bring about finally and I think his mood gradually improved. He decided to cancel drinks tomorrow cos he felt foolish for drinking and damaging our chances while paying so much money for it. finally he is showing some sense!! 

we paid for the embryoscope (in case we will have more than 2 embryos). I hope it's worth it. they said it's most likely to be 3 day transfer cos by day 3 they can see through the embryoscope all they need to know about the embryo's chances and they believe my uterus is the best place for it so the sooner it can get in there the better. 

My next scan is on CD 7.


----------



## key24

So much going on with everyone don't know where to start!

Briss sounds like things are going beautifully with your cycle so far and day 11 or 12 for EC sounds about right. The money part is always very painful too but like you say you were so close last time that there's no reason why it won't work this time. I'm hoping you get the best early Xmas present in the world with you bfp x

Izabela - hope you had a good weekend with your sister & are planning some nice things for Xmas before you kick off again in the new year

Tinkerbell - sorry to hear you've been suffering so much, but completely understandable after having all your hopes raised so cruelly, but nice to see that you are able to start smiling & laughing again. We've all been through so much and it's amazing how resilient we can be. Feb also sounds like a good time to me as it gives you a few months to recover and enjoy Christmas and start new cycle mentally & physically ready.

Kazza - gorgeous pics of Josh & Chloe, how are you getting on I bet you are exhausted but hopefully very happy!! Are they sleeping any more at night at all?

Serena - yeah great news about the cat!! Are you preparing for Rosie's first Xmas?

Monkeyfeet hope you & William are doing well and looking forward to Santa coming!

Afm - had dr consultation today and they're really not keen on me going over due date so if baby not here early I'll be taken in for induction on 26th. Really hope he/she comes early as would like it as natural as possible and induction doesn't really fit bill there! Only 2 more weeks of work which I'm sure will fly by & us NCT ladies are meeting up on my first Monday off which will be nice

K xx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Briss, that's exactly what I'm trying to take from this, for the first time ever we managed to get a BFP so at least now we know it's possible but I'm just terrified about it happening again now and praying it's not a sign of a problem.
I actually had no meds this cycle, it was a completely natural FET which is why I was more inclined to start sooner but waiting one more month than I want isn't too bad and it means not having EC probably right around my 30th.

Glad things are looking good for you, oh I know the feeling about paying, I think DH needed a strong drink after our last payment and will probably pass out with IVF payment next time haha ;)


Hope you go into labour naturally in time Key, lots of walking and spicey food does the trick I've heard ;) bet you can't wait to finish work now and have some relaxing time before little one gets here.


----------



## Serena80

Tinkerbell - I'm so sorry that you've had to go through this and so pleased that you are using the positive part to spur you on for the next round. It's so hard to deal with all of the emotional ups and downs, you've been amazing to already be smiling & laughing again. 2014 will be your year x

Briss - sounds like you've got a good no. of follicles, so let's keep fingers crossed for some great quality eggs! Have you been feeling ok on the stims?

Key - 2 weeks of work left! Fantastic! Our NCT group planned some meetings but then they all started popping out their babies! 3 of the babies born to our group came at 34/35 weeks! Maybe that will be you & you won't need to be induced! I can't believe when I saw the specialist at PRUH & asked about not going over DD because of IVF they just looked at me blankly & said it'd be fine! Rosie was born at exactly 42 weeks!

Kazza - top tailing is fine at first, it's just when they have massive poo explosions you start thinking a bath might be in order! How are you & Daniel getting on? Are you getting any sleep at all?! 

Izabela - how are you doing hon? X


----------



## Briss

I had my second scan today on Cd 7 (6th day of stims) and it's bad news I am afraid. my ovaries are not responding to stimulation, only 2 follicles have grown since last scan. They are considering two options (i) cancelling the cycle or (ii) increasing Gonal F from 125 to 300. I am really not sure what to make of it. I hated the idea of stimulation to begin with and was happy to do another natural cycle with just one egg so to me going through hated stimulation and cancelling the cycle after I have already consumed so much meds is just unthinkable. On the other hand increasing FSH almost 3 times is worrying as my two leading follicles may grow really fast (the largest is already 16mm) not giving the eggs a chance to mature properly. There is no guarantee that my other follicles will respond to higher dose so I may still end up with just 2 follicles but much sooner. Was told to start cetrotide today to supress LH (am still waiting for my bloods). my lining is perfect: 9.8 mm /triple layer but what's the point&#8230; I am trying not to get emotional here and just take what comes


----------



## key24

Oh no Briss I'm so sorry to hear that - it's must be such a nightmare to have come this far and face a cancelled cycle. I really really hope they can come up with the best solution to still get you some good quality embies. I was always on 300 + of stims because of low resting follicles numbers but always got good quality if that's any consolation about them increasing dosage but obviously each case is different.

When will you find out what they recommend?

Thoughts are with you hun - take care

K xxx


----------



## Briss

My estradinol yesterday was 1,516 and LH 6.3, they decided that we should go up to 250 of Gonal F and start cetrotide to suppress LH for the next two days. I went for it so fingers crossed it will result in more mature eggs and a healthy pregnancy. next scan is tomorrow. I am so bloated, look slightly pregnant need to cover up for work cos there might be questions...


----------



## key24

Good luck for the scan tomorrow I really hope it is good news and you get some nice mature embies

Xx


----------



## Briss

key, I am really hoping this cycle works but I started looking at Lister at the same time for the future. they seem to have very good experience with high FSH ladies which seems to be my problem re poor response to stims. I do not remember if I already asked about your experience with lister? Do you know if you can get NHS funding for them? I know they are private but I read on FF that some managed to get there via NHS funding.


----------



## Serena80

Good luck tomorrow Briss, really hoping that you have some great follicles from the increased stims. I hate the bloating, it's so uncomfortable. Fingers crossed you won't have to move to Lister as you will get a BFP from this round, but great to know you have a very good alternative. 

Key - how are you feeling hon? Is it your last week at work next week - bet it doesn't seem real!

Kazza - how are you getting on with the twins? Hope everything is ok!

Tinkerbell - how are you feeling about everything now? I hope you & your husband are both ok x

Izabela - how are you doing hon? Any more exciting Christmas plans?

Monkeyfeet - I've read some of the BLW book and I really want to give it a go - I have some questions that I'll email you when I get a moment! My other mum friends seem a bit sceptical & dismissive about it but I think I'll just plough on regardless!

AFM - awful day yesterday, I fell down the stairs & have fractured a bone in my left hand. I'm so gutted - I can't pick Rosie up now & just feel really sad that I can't do all of our classes & play activities like I usually do. My husband had today off to help & he did baby sensory so that was nice, but feeding is quite hard. My mum has tomorrow free to help & then my OHs parents will come to stay for a week to help. So far no operation though which is great, they are going to monitor it but I'm praying it won't need an op x


----------



## key24

Serena that sounds terrible I hope your not on too much pain? Have they given an indication of how long you'll be out if action for? At least it sounds like you're getting a bit of help but hopefully you'll be able to use hand and get back to normal very soon

Briss - how'd it go today? My experience if lister was fantastic & not just cos got my bfp!! They seem quite advanced in treatments they'll consider such as natural killer etc, plus you see the same nurse and ultrasound person every time. I don't know about NHS but we did egg share so only had to pay for drugs & ICSI but I know unfortunately that's not option for you. We've got a frozen embie at guys but if that doesn't work for no.2 I'd go back to lister even though I'll be too old () to egg share and it's more expensive but I feel confident they'd get us there again! But like Serena says hopefully you won't need to look at that option because this will be your turn x

Kazza how you getting on probably don't have a second spare to post but hope your doing ok x

Tinkerbell / Izabela / Monkeyfeet - hope your all well

Yes only 1 more week of work for me - will be very weird to not be working, but I'm sure I'll get used to it quick enough!!!

Xx


----------



## Briss

Serena, I am very sorry to hear about your fractured bone. how awful! great that you are getting some help though. I very much hope you wont need any operation and it will heal nicely and quickly. 

key, only 1 more week of work sounds like heaven! I cant wait to get to that stage. thank you for sharing your experience with lister. I also really hope I wont need any more IVf because I will be pregnant with twins (obviously!) but I am really warming towards this clinic and if we wont have twins this time around I will definitely be considering another IVf for baby No.2. 

afm, It looks like the stimulated cycle just does not work for me. there is very little progress on the scan this morning. CD 9 and 8th day of stims, two dominant follicles are still there 14/16 mm there is a third one at 9mm which may catch up so they want to keep me on stims for 2 more days but depends on my bloods today. Follicles on the right did not grow but that's OK cos they cant access the right ovary because of the cyst anyway. Generally the doc said if I need any more IVF in the future she would not recommend doing any more stimulated cycles cos I had 2 follicles on my natural/modified cycle as well so same result with much less meds. oh well, I sort of knew that with my high FSH I am not a great IVF candidate hence the reason the NHS is refusing the funding. The good news is that my blood flow to the ovaries, follicles and uterus is very good and she said it's a positive sign and there is hope that the egg quality is good so at least there is that. the lining is perfect 11 mm triple layer. They will most likely still proceed on the basis of two follicles but will do 2 day ET. I am thinking whether we still need to pay 600 for the embryo scope cos it's not going to make a difference in choosing the embryo as there is no choice but it may give us some more info on how the embryos are developing which may explain the chemical last cycle but then again with day 2 ET there wont be that much time and into its just going to be 4 cell embryos. The strangest thing is my ovaries feel so full and heavy as if they are giant and filled with hundreds of follicles, I am also bloated and had a fair amount of bleeding after the injection last night, tummy is still hurting.


----------



## key24

Briss at least you've got 2 embies - maybe 3 so that's good news but frustrating if you could have got same result without stims!! Glad to hear that lining is great & they think quality will be good. Like u say maybe you'll have twins like Kazza and not have to do ivf again - I really hope so hun! So looking like EC will be Monday?

K x


----------



## Briss

key, thanks. at the moment they want to do another scan on Sunday and possibly EC on Tuesday. all depends on the bloods, I think my LH may surge earlier as last time despite Cetrotide so we may end up having EC earlier. I am thinking when to BD last time before EC to get best possible SA. Saturday maybe for EC on Monday/Tuesday?


----------



## Serena80

How was your scan today Briss? X


----------



## Briss

not great news from today's scan, two left follicles have grown nicely at 19/20 mm but the third one at 16 mm has grown on the right side :( right above my cyst and they said the cyst is not a simple one cos it has blood inside so they wont be trying to collect that egg because the risk of puncturing the cyst and infection is just too great. So if we are lucky we will get two eggs. My lining is all ready at 13.3 mm. I am officially triggering tonight and EC is scheduled for Tuesday. fingers crossed!!

I asked again about such poor response to meds but it seems like everyone has a different opinion. today's doc said we should try (hopefully we wont have to though) to start with the large dose from CD2 and will possibly get much better result. seems like some think we should stick to natural while others believe more stims are needed. how confusing, seems like there is no simple answer. 

finaly got my notes from our previous IVF and apparently our embryo was graded 4cl/1f, seems ok but i do not really like "f", do not know what it means but it cant be good.


----------



## Serena80

Oh Briss, how frustrating to get told different things. But good news that you've got two good sized follicles so fingers crossed for some great quality eggs. Is EC on Tues? X


----------



## key24

Briss sorry other potential embie is on side they can't get to but 2 good quality eggs is still great. We had our 2 best (from only 4 as egg sharing) put back this time and they both worked, although of course we lost 1. So with 2 you have excellent chances of getting your bfp. Sorry don't know what your grading means as know they use different scales everywhere just to be helpful!!

Best if luck for Tuesday x

Serena - how is the hand doing hun, are you managing any easier?

Tinkerbell / Izabela - hope your both making most of being drug free and enjoying the lead up to Xmas. Enjoy all the cheese, alcohol etc things that you can't have during pregnancy as I'm sure you'll both be pregnant early next year :)

Kazza - how are you getting on with the two little ones, I hope you're managing to get some sleep x

Monkeyfeet - do I remember you saying you are going to be egg sharing? When re you starting this off? So exciting to be trying for baby no. 2

K xx


----------



## Serena80

Key - 4 more days of work!!!! How are you feeling? Are you huge now? How many weeks are you now -nearly 36? Do you know for sure when you'll be induced if you reach 40 before your little one arrives? X

Briss - good luck for tomorrow I'll be thinking of you x

Hope everyone else is doing well x

AFM - had a hospital appt today for my hand (I swear I've been to the PRUH 400 times this year) and they are happy not to operate but I have to have the splint on for another 5 weeks. Such a pain. My in laws are staying and have been such a help, especially as my husband has got some sort of pukey bug. One of my NCT friends picked me up & drove me to baby yoga & did it with Rosie while her husband did it with her son. She's so nice! It made me feel a lot less miserable having everyone so willing to help x


----------



## kazzab25

Hey ladies!!! 

Briss good luck for EC tomorrow!! Sounds like you've had a right old time of it this cycle!! Keep us posted!!

Key maternity leave just around the corner!! That's brilliant!! 

Serena sorry to hear about your wrist, when will you be aloud to pick Rosie up have they said? 

Tinkerbell - how you doing hun? 

AFM twins is hard work!! They are sleeping ok waking every 3-4 hours for a feed, just getting used to broken sleep! I've got to get a new car, my cars too small and it's preventing me from wanting to get out!also don't fe like I have much confidence with 2! But I'll overcome it!

Special baby care phoned today from when Josh was there, they've only just looked at the X-ray of his chest again, because he had that trouble breathing when he was born, they said it looks like he had a leak in the lung, and want another X-ray before tomorrow, so bk to the hospital for X-ray and hope for results tomorrow. We also have the health visitor tomorrow! I'll keep you posted xxx


----------



## key24

All the best today Briss - I'll be thinking of you.

Kazza sounds like the twins are keeping you busy - but hopefully they will get into a routine of a bit more sleep soon. That's no good about car you need to make sure you can get out & about otherwise you'll go crazy!! Hope Josh' x-ray is all ok today :)

Serena glad no operation is needed bit 5 more weeks in splint isn't fun at least you've got some good friends to help u out 

Afm - I've got 36 wk midwife appt tomorrow so looking forward to hearing if baby is right position I.e front to back. Then 38 wk appt is with doc and that is when they will officially book in my induction for 26th Dec. we've all got to will this baby to come early as would really like to have it naturally in Oasis suite

K xx


----------



## Briss

Thank you ladies for your good wishes!

EC was, to put it mildly, disappointing. Only one mature egg. I had a temp rise this morning and suspected I ovulated and turned out I was right. one of the two follicles on the left disappeared. Somehow, the doc managed to get one more egg from my right ovary without touching the cyst so we had 2 eggs collected but the lab just confirmed that only one egg was mature for ICSI. anxiously waiting for the news on fertilisations tomorrow. 

had a bit of a breakdown when we got home, all the stims etc and the result is no better than we would have got from a completely natural cycle. I will spare you what my DH had to say on the matter but he is very upset. Mainly with the clinic for making me go through the stims and for missing the egg. The doc said there was no way to prevent early ovulation. 

I feel quite sick and distressed. trying to calm down


----------



## Serena80

Oh Briss, that's such a shame after everything you've been through. I don't blame you for feeling so upset, especially as it's so stressful and you have such an overload of hormones. The one egg may end up being your child though so try to stay positive although of course it's so difficult and disappointing. 

Kazza - sounds so hard but you are doing fabulously well. Sending all my love to Josh, hope he recovers quickly x

Key - 36 weeks is so exciting - do you feel as though the baby has changed position or dropped? I'll be keeping my few working fingers crossed that you make it into the Oasis suite. Someone I know has to have their baby there!


----------



## key24

Briss so sorry to hear that you lost one of mature eggs & after everything ended up with same as natural. Really hope thus little embroyo proves a fighter and turns into your beautiful little boy or girl in 9mths. Let us know how you get on 

K xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hey ladies! 

Serena, 5 weeks in a splint is tough, really hope it flies by , good that you don't need an op though. Thinking of you and wishing you well! 

Briss I'm really sorry to hear about early ovulation. Everything crossed the embie is a good one! I'm sure it will be! 

Key! 36 weeks! Not long to go! Let us know how you get on with the midwife. 

Izabella hope your doing well x 

AFM josh is fine, X-ray came bk all clear! Phew! I'm going to try and get out today to see my work colleagues! Let's see how I get on!


----------



## Briss

my only egg did not fertilise. they told me it was not good quality. strange after all this talk on how great my blood flow was. It's the end of the road for this cycle. I am in pieces and cant even think clearly where we go from here. totally devastating...


----------



## key24

Oh Briss I'm so so sorry - don't know what to say to help, i understand how you're completely devestated. Is there any comeback on clinic when that happens I.e could you get a reduction on next treatment cost at all?

My love & thoughts are with you & OH. All I can say is give yourself time to grieve and when your ready look at options again as I am sure it will happen for you xx


----------



## Briss

ladies thank you for your support. I am still in shock, constantly crying and in disbelief. At the moment I do not even know what to think and what to hope for. years of very intensive natural TTC (I've tried everything under the sun believe me before I resorted to IVF) and 2 failed IVF which cost us about 11K. I think I am going to take a break for a while I never thought I'd say it but I am reaching my limits on how much misfortune I can take before I break and want to give up and end it all. I am sure it will pass and I will carry on fighting but not the next few weeks. I might stay away from B&B for a bit because it's getting hard for me and my TTC efforts are not bringing me any closer to a baby. 

I just want to wish you all the very best of luck!!


----------



## Serena80

Oh Briss I'm so sorry, that's just awful. I really feel for you, I've felt the same after failed cycles and a break helps. It's tough to imagine now but after a few weeks you will feel stronger. You've had such a good response on natural cycles and a chemical so it's definitely possible even though it sometimes feels impossible. Please come back when you're ready, we will all be thinking of you x


----------



## key24

I definately think a break will do you good. Take care Briss try & have a nice Christmas as hard as it is don't let the ivf and long term trying rob you of all the joys in life xx


----------



## Serena80

Key - how was your appointment? X

Kazza - how did you get on with the twins on your own? Did you make it out? X


----------



## key24

Hi Serena all went well at midwife on Weds baby isn't yet engaged but on the brim apparently & in the right position :) I asked about being approved for Oasis & I've got to wait to see doc on 9th for him to confirm apparently! Went to see Oasis last night & birthing pool rooms are lovely & very big but if they're full the other rooms are pretty small & basic so I'd be a bit disappointed. Of course if baby hasn't come by 26th then won't have chance to go to Oasis anyway due to induction so we'll have to see

How's the hand doing? Hopefully it isn't too painful & you're managing ok

Kazza - how u getting on
Hope Briss, Tinkerbell & Izabela you're all well and enjoying some time off treatment for a while

K xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hey briss I'm so sorry to hear your news! You've been incredibly strong and A break is well needed! Hope to see you back in the future with a lovely bfp! 

Izabella, tinkerbell and monkey feet hope you are well! 

Key great need that bubs is almost engaged! I felt so much better once my bump dropped!! The oasis is lovely but I liked the labour ward too we had a massive room with own bathroom! Until we delivered in theatre! 

My day on my own went very well actually! Sorted a new car which we get in a few weeks so that will also help! Dans back to work Tuesday! Really not looking that!!


----------



## Serena80

Hello, how is everyone doing?

Key - good luck at your appt today - let us know what they say about the baby being engaged! X

Kazza - how are you doing with the lovely twins? 

Tinkerbell - how are you doing? Enjoying some time away from IVF in the run up to Christmas? I hope you and your OH are ok x

Izabela - how are you? Have you been busy helping your sister? What are your plans for more treatment - was it mid Jan you start?

Briss - hope you're ok & the break from the site is helping.

Jhoney - you must be coming up to Scarlett's first birthday! Are you planning a big party?

Monkeyfeet - how are you & William? Are you doing lots of special things for his first Christmas?

AFM - the hand is a lot better. Getting it xrayed next Mon so will see what they say. I painted Xmas baubles with Rosie, my friend and her baby boy. It was CHAOS. And both the babies have massive feet! Rosie is going back into a teething stage poor thing. It's not as bad as last time but she's in quite a bit of pain. Hoping they ease off before Christmas as that won't be a fun present for the family! I also have started putting Rosie in a high chair whilst I eat - only for 10 mins at a time but it's a life saver!


----------



## key24

Morning all - hope everyone is doing ok.

Serena appt went well on Monday apparently head is about 2/5 engaged - although according to NCT ladies it could stay like that for ages & no indication of when baby will come! I'm ok to go to Oasis which is good but if baby doesn't arrive early I will go to labour ward at 8pm boxing evening & be induced following day. At least I know only 2 weeks & 2 days left - as am finding sleeping really uncomfortable now

Serena glad the hand is feeling better, hopefully X-ray goes well next Mon. The bauble painting sounds fun & messy!! Poor little Rosie with her teething really hope she doesn't suffer too much over Xmas

Kazza - how are you getting on with Josh & Chloe are you coping ok and managing to get out & about a little bit?

Hope everyone is doing well & enjoying time of treatment and looking forward to nice Christmases

K xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hey girls, 

Serena glad your wrist is improving, hope the X-ray shows some good news! The high chair sounds great! We have those ready and waiting and we also have a bumbo chair which I can't wait to use!! Hope Rosie's teething stage is shirt lived!

Key great news about the head being engaged! The sleep is a nightmare! Not long now!! How exciting!! The labour ward at pru is ok even if you can't use oasis but fingers crossed you can! I'm so excited for you! 

All is well my end, get the new car on Saturday! Been out a little but not far, went to see my work colleagues yesterday which was good! Babies are well, josh put a pound on in one week! So the health visitor wants to see him next week to decide if we need to change the feed pattern! I hope not as he seems happy! 

Anyway hope everyone is having fun getting prepared for Christmas!!!


----------



## Briss

Ladies, thank you very much for your support. I hope all is well. 

it's been very emotional and sad for me, still trying to recover. My IVf cycle was very short with only 11 day LP which never happened before, it's always 13/14 days. They said it's because of imbalance between lots of estrogen and not enough progesterone to support LP. I hope they are right but my next cycle is not going well either. My Af is totally out of order. It's usually more like brown spotting by CD5 and over on CD6. it's Cd 6 today and it's still full on bright red and a lot of it&#8230; I am so worried. is it going to stop? have any of you had very long bleeding after failed IVF?


----------



## Izabela

Hello everyone!!

I am glad all the babies are doing well and will be their first Christmas Rosie, Josh and Chloe. I get the impression that your little one Key may be born around Christmas. So exciting and curios to know the gender and all the other info weight time of birth.

I am glad everyone is well.

Briss I am sorry your cycle was not successfully. I think my periods after IVF were longer heavier and I had on and off flow of fresh blood. It actually took a couple of months to adjust. When I had the ectopic it stopped for few days and came back fresh and gone on for 3 weeks until I had it checked. It stopped within 2 days after the operation. It is probably the hormone only in your case as you had your blood test done. Hope is stops soon, uncomfortable. X

I have spent a week with my sister which was lovely she is so huge. So glad for her but feel like is never going to happen to me. Lister now said that they looking for me to start at the end of January not anymore over Christmas. They said there's no match yet for me but in January are likely to be more people. I am eager to start and want to know if I should go for a paid cycle. They said that one lady did not choose me due to nuts allergy but I said I don't have any and then she said due to my ethnicity as my father was born in Norway. Second lady had the same problem with my ethnicity. They match me within few days last time... I more likely think it has to do with the fail cycle... for me and the lady or their Christmas rush. I wish I know if is worth waiting for a match. If the donor super would be with a different clinic I would try a go of IUI - just to feel I am doing something before is too late.
I don' t dare to call them to ask about my new AMH.

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## key24

Briss sorry AF is so uncomfortable & unusual fir you - I do think the treatment messes up cycles a bit. I think my periods were a little longer than usual but if you are worried you should definitely contact clinic. I know it must all still be so raw but we're coming into a new year & hopefully 2014 will be the year for you, Izabela & Tinkerbell

Izabela - glad u're sister is ok & you're getting to spend lots of time together. I'm pretty sure lister won't be messing you around I just don't think they're that kind of clinic - if the matching prob was due to failed cycle I think they'd just tell you. I know it's tough but I am sure they will find you a match soon - so try to hang in there until Jan if poss.

Kazza - great news on car, bet you can't wait til tomorrow. Sounds like twins are doing well especially Josh!

Serena - glad to hear you're getting a bit of peace for a few mins by putting Rosie in high chair :) any news on arm?

All good my end - just a waiting game now to see when things will kick off

K xx


----------



## Serena80

Key - how are you doing? Are they on their way yet?! 2/5ths sounds promising! Are they booking you in for sweeps at all before inducing you? How strange will Christmas be this year if the little one hasn't arrived and you know you'll be going in to hospital the next day? Surreal. Great news about the Oasis. I'm desperate for someone I know to end up having the water birth!

Briss - sorry to hear you've had such a hazard time - I had awful periods after ICSI, very heavy for a couple of periods. Hope you're feeling better now.

Kazza - Josh is amazing, piling on the weight. Hope it's all fine and no need to change his diet - if he's happy it can't be a bad thing surely! How's Chloe? And how's the new car?

Izabela - Sorry there's no match yet. Prob people are having a break over Christmas ready to start again in the new year. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for good news in Jan. x

Monkeyfeet - I went to a lecture on BLW which was hilarious & had loads of videos of babies stuffing food in their mouths. And all over their faces. I'm def going to do it. I'm halfway through the book you sent me and will have it finished & will be ready to start on 18th Jan! Any tips for good meals to start with would be great - I want to try to get her to try 3 meals a day where poss even if it's just to chuck on the floor at first. Hope you & William and your OH are all well & getting ready for your first Xmas as a family x


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Hi all,

Key how exciting you really don't have long to go now. Hope you're feeling ok and enjoying your last days to yourself.

Kazza - sounds like you are doing a brilliant job and getting out at about a bit - must be do hard with twins - amazing. Hope josh and Chloe are well.

Izabela - hope you find a match soon, it's frustrating having to wait for something you feel you have no control over. Sure it will all start in the new year. Try to enjoy the break.

Serena - glad you like the blw! It really is a messy affair! We started out with fruits and vegetables as finger foods - so for breakfast I gave him lengths of banana, apple, melon etc to hold and put to his mouth. Lunch may have been cucumber/peppers/carrot/broccoli etc.

We now do full meals - so he hasn't porridge oats/wheetabix and banana for breakfast (I preload spoon) but you can make porridge fingers which they can pick up in early stages.

Lunch may be anything from toast/sandwich/jacket pot with beans or cheese 
Eve - meatballs and pasta/ roast/ macaroni I cheese/ chicken and veg/ chili! A urging you like really. We eat from the blw recipe book which is fab! Great food easy to make from scratch so avoids ready made sauces so you can watch salt and sugar intake, but great enjoyable food. 
It can take a whole for them to pick up food and have coordination to get to their mouth but its def worth persisting! William ears anything out in front of him (starting g to develop preferences but think that's age!) 
Looking forward to hearing how Rosie likes it.

Afm - all good albeit shattered, mark away and William been ill and having sleep issues! There always seems to be a new phase to keep me on my toes! Waiting fur egg share recipient but having our frozen embryos transferred from guys to our local clinic today so planning a frozen cycle whilst we wait fur a recipient for egg share. Excited to get started again.

Hope all else are well and enjoying the run up to Christmas.xxx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Hi everyone, 

Hope everyone is well and not crazy busy in the last week before Christmas.

Was hoping to come on and see you'd had your baby Key but guess I'm still a little early, is your due date past yet?

I'm doing better than I was and needed some time away from here, still having my down moments though, especially the last few days which I just keep thinking about how far along I should be now etc and I guess with Christmas so close it doesn't help.
We went to Guys last week to talk about cycling there again which we've decided to do, DH prefers it there, it's less stressful and tiring travelling to. We saw Mr El-Toukhy and spoke about the cycles at Hammersmith, he thinks short protocol is definitely what I should stick with as I had better quality embryos rather than go back to long and we'll be doing another endo scratch but I may also get a hysteroscopy, we've put forward for the study so just need to wait and see if I'm picked to be in the group to have it or not, I hope so but with my luck I bet I won't ;) there's something like 4 places left so that was close. We won't actually cycle till March though as we still have some saving to do.
I did look at Lister and CRGH to possibly cycle at but the costs are just too high, we'd be looking at another £3-4000 probably which is almost another cycle and meaning we wouldn't be able to do it until much later in the year, I also entered the draw for a free cycle at Lister but unfortunately wasn't successful for that.
So that all my news since I've been in hiding :) x


----------



## kazzab25

Hey ladies!!

Monkey feet, lovely to hear from you! BLW sounds great, can't wait to hear how Serena gets on! How old is William now? 

Serena, how's your wrist? When are you planning on starting BLW? 

Key any twinges yet? I'm too excited I'm saying a 7.2 baby born Xmas eve!! 

Izabella sorry to hear about the recipient, I do think it was just the nuts allergy not the failed cycle as I had had 3 fails before egg share. Enjoy Xmas and start your new cycle in the new year, I'm sure people take a break for Xmas and start fresh in the new year. 

Briss I bled fairly heavy after a failed cycle so I think its normal. 

Tinkerbell, mr el - toukey is great, we had the hysteroscopy study gave much peace of mind. Glad you have a plan! 

AFM twins are great. See the health visitor tomorrow to see how my big man is doing! The new car has given me a new least of life! I'mGoing to try the twins club in the new year as I don't have time this side of Xmas! 

Everyone looking forward to Xmas?


----------



## key24

Hi ladies lovely to hear from everyone.

Tinkerbell - Christmas is always a difficult time & it's really hard to forget failed cycles but think you are in safe hands at Guys. We also met Dr El-toukhy and he seemed very good although not that keen on Nk tests which was obviously key for us. I'll keep my fingers crossed that your choosen for hysterocopy - I had that done on our last & sure it would have made diff if not for NK issue. When will you be kicking off with Guys?

Monkeyfeet - hope William gets back into a good sleep pattern for you soon!! Didn't realise u could transfer frozen embies - did it cost a lot? We have 1 left at Guys & maybe we can transfer to Lister so I can follow same NK protocol. Are you starting frozen cycle in New Year? Really hope everything goes well :)

Serena - glad to hear wrist is improving, how's Rosie getting on with teething, things getting any better? The BLW sounds interesting I might be asking more about that in a few mths time!!

Kazza - so glad you've got the new car and that you're going to be going to twins club in the new year. I'm sure it will be nice to meet people in the sane boat as you

Briss & Izabela - hope you are both doing ok & have got some nice plans lined up for Xmas

Afm - no more signs that little one is going to arrive early. I'm 39 weeks tomorrow & at least now I should have given birth by 27th/28th if all else fails. Am sleeping a little better than have been but still up a lot - guess that's just good practice for when baby comes. But I'm ready for baby to come now - so send lots of labour vibes my way please ladies!!

K xx


----------



## Serena80

Hello!

Key - any news???! Sending the labour vibes your way. You will have your baby one way or another in five days time!!!!! CANT WAIT! Wishing you so much luck, can't wait to hear your news x

Monkeyfeet - THANK YOU! So good to hear some details about what to start on. I think fruit and veg seem a good start, I'm nervous about things like chilli at first as can't imagine it not being a horrendous mess - do you think try these things after a couple of weeks on the fruit & veg? Also do you serve chilli/stew etc in bowls rather than just a blob on their tray? At the NHS class they showed a baby eating spaghetti but it was just a mound on their tray - I assume the bowl had been chucked on the floor! 
Glad you're trying a FET, it might be successful & save you some money, although obviously egg sharing is a great thing to be able to do for somebody else. Sorry to hear William is having trouble sleeping. I asked my friend when her girl started sleeping through and she said 'last week'...she's 3! I felt like crying. Hope you have a brilliant Christmas x

Kazza - great news about the car . You are doing so amazingly out & about with the twins so quickly. Are they 7 weeks now? How was the health visitor visit? And have you got the twins matching Christmas outfits?

Tinkerbell - so lovely to hear from you again. Sorry that you're still struggling especially because of Christmas. I agree that Guys makes you feel comfortable. Apart from the terrible phone communication they are fantastic. I hope you get on to their trial.

AFM - things are good. Just getting last minute Christmas bits done. Hand is loads better. Rosie rolled over today which was funny. She looked very pleased with herself x


----------



## kazzab25

Hey ladies!

Hope everyone is well! 

Key I've been thinking if you loads!! Really hope baby is on its way!! And if not by Friday you will be a mummy! 

Serena glad your wrist is better! Brill that Rosie has rolled over ! That's super cute!! Everything ready for Xmas!!

Monkeyfeet when were you starting your cycle? I can't believe you've gone full circle, and on for your next baby! I'm so glad we have shared this process together! Good luck !

Tinkerbell, thinking of you loads hun! Try and enjoy Xmas ready to start your new cycle! 

AFM health visitor came, josh is now 9.5 and Chloe 7.9 both doing great. Josh is quite clingy , his face looks sore from his dry skin and cradle cap. Going to try and get another drs appt. Plus my stitched area did still not feeling right! No matching outfits but we do have these outfit but I did dress Chloe up as mrs Santa and josh as a reindeer!! 

An tho hope all is well for everyone and I'll be waiting for done news on key!!!


----------



## key24

Sorry to disappoint but still no news from me - looks like induction likely on 27th (but going in to PRUH on evening of 26th) at this rate, which means no Oasis centre for me either! We've just got home from Loughborough today, so in a way glad baby hasn't come early.

Hope you all have a wonderful Christmas. Monkeyfeet, Serena & Kazza enjoy this fabulous time with the children. Tinkerbell, Briss & Izabela we are about to start a new year of hope and I'm 100% sure positive things for you all

Much love k xx


----------



## Izabela

Merry Christmas everyone!
I wrote a long post yesterday but I lost it.

Key hope you have a great Christmas day and a easy birth next few days. Another Christmas present waiting for you. So curious to know the sex still think a boy.

Kazza you sound like a great mummy of twins. Both seem to gain weight so well. Dry patches are very common with babies most of them would grow out of it by 6 months. Their first Christmas they will look great in their outfits. 

Serena I am glad your hand is better and you can fully enjoy Rosalie's first Christmas. Is great that she enjoys solids and rolls. Sounds like you are going to have a active baby at Christmas. She is going to love the Christmas wrapper.

Monkeyfeet sounds great you have a frostie and you can have it transfer to your local clinic. Is William curious on the Christmas tree and decorations?

Tinkerbell and Briss I hope we all are going to be luckier in the new year and get our babies.

No news at my end. I believe Lister have been very busy this time of the year... They said they sent me 2 weeks ago via post pills but I have not received them and a week ago a prescription for pills but I don't have it either. I don't have a nut allergy so don't know why they said that while talking about matching but they have been brilliant otherwise. I will see how things move in January. I been off threads for a while trying to forget about my struggle to conceive to enjoy my sister pregnancy with her. But I missed everybody's news and I knew Key is going to have her baby soon..

I waffeled too much. MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## Serena80

HAPPY CHRISTMAS!

Key - tomorrow woo hoo! It's a shame you won't make it into the Oasis if you're induced but the new induction ward is nice & the delivery rooms are very nice too. So exciting. Have a great day today and can't wait to hear your news x

Kazza - the twins are doing so well with their weight. Poor Josh being clingy. One of my friend's babies had cradle cap but it only lasted a short time. I'm not sure what she used on it. Rosie's skin was very spotty and dry at first, I think they say it clears up around six weeks so not sure if it's the same thing. We use the Earth Friendly baby shampoo as the other one we tried from Kiddicare made Rosie's skin very dry. Sensitive skins! Have a brilliant Christmas, looking forward to hearing how it goes.

Izabela - lovely to hear from you. Have a great Christmas - hope your sister is getting on well and not making it at all hard for you. Lister sound a bit confusing - that's very odd about the pills and nut allergy. Hopefully they will have more time in the new year and it will get sorted. Good luck, 2014 will be your year x

Hope everyone else has a lovely day x


----------



## Serena80

Good luck Key, thinking of you x


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Thinking of you key.xx


----------



## kazzab25

Good luck key!!

Merry Christmas all! 

Proper post a bit later!! 2 screaming bubbas today!


----------



## key24

Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas Day & thank I for the well wishes

I've now been on induction ward for 36 hrs (since 8.30pm boxing day). Had two lots of gel which only got me to 1cm which was at 1pm yesterday then they've had to "rest" me. Did have some contractions last night so hoping I may have progressed to 2 to 3 cm (or they give me another batch of gel)so I can move to labour ward & have waters broken but I'll only know more when Dr comes round later.

Pls keep fingers crossed for me that baby comes today as starting to get bored at the PRUH even though all midwifed have been lovely

Xx


----------



## kazzab25

Oh key!! Been thinking of you loads!! 36 hrs!! Your a trooper!! Sending you lots of labour vibes to you!! Hopefully the contractions are a sign that things are moving!! You made a snug home in there for little one!!


----------



## Serena80

Key - you're doing so well! 36 hours already! the 1cm sounds so similar to mine - you can't believe it when they say 1cm as you're sure you're at least 7! Good luck today, fingers crossed for waters to be broken soon and your baby to arrive very soon x

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Briss

Key, best of luck! keeping my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Izabela

Any news?

Hope everybody had a great Christmas and wish you a happy new year. X


----------



## kazzab25

Hey ladies how is everyone! Happy new year! 

Key hope your ok hun x 

Serena hows the wrist? How's Rosie and the teething? Have you started BLW? 

Izabella how are you! Lister sound rushed off there feet, sorry you've had a few issues! Hopefully now the new year is hear you will be matched and ready to start again! 

Monkeyfeet how was william and xmas? 

Afm josh has eczema ! Poor bubba ! Weighs 10.4 at 7.5 weeks and Chloe 8.5! He still has cradle cap but it's getting better! All well otherwise!


----------



## Serena80

Happy New Year everyone!

Key - how are you getting on with your little one?

Kazza - your babies are piling on the pounds! 10.5lbs already! What can you do for Josh' eczema? How are they sleeping? X

Monkeyfeet - How was William's first Christmas? I've started BLW! This is day 3. The HV recommended starting it early. The first 2 days Rosie just picked the food up, put it in her mouth, grimaced and chucked it. Today she chomped on a breadstick for about 20 mins and then gagged & vomited everywhere! It was all milk but she was covered in it, but then ate some more & some chicken, and then gagged & was sick again! She was perfectly happy - did this happen with William? If so how long did it last?

How is everyone else? Any news on treatment? X

I'm good, hand is more or less back to normal. Rosie is still feeding loads & at least twice at night! So tired! X


----------



## key24

Happy new year all! 

Sorry for delay wrote a long msg this morning then lost it all! Happy to say that after a fairly long induction process starting on 26th dec we had our little girl called Isabelle at 13.14 on 29th Dec weighing 8lb 1 oz. we both had a slight temp so had to go on antibiotics as precaution and only got out yesterday (1st) lunchtime. Actually though was quite useful being in hospital as I used midwifed quite a lot for BF advice and she seems to be latching on well on far

Hope everyone had an excellent Xmas and new year. I am sure this is going to be the year for many bfp's and more babies on this thread.

Serena sounds like an interesting start to blw - do you still feed milk at all now or purely food?

Kazza - great to hear Chloe & Josh'weightsare all healthy& good but shame he's got eczema poor thing

Briss, Izabela, Tinkerbell & Monkeyfeet - any news on next steps for treatment

K xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## kazzab25

Key great to hear from you and what a great weight! She is absolutely beautiful!! I hated being in hospital! And it was so hot!!!! Did you even get any sleep? I had my own room and still barely slept!! But great the the midwifes were so helpful with breast feeding! How are you finding the lack if sleep! I found the first week
Or two hard and then I seemed to adapt! 

Serena blw seems great Rosie seems interested in the food! I'm sure she will get used to it soon! 

Not much can be done for josh just to keep him well moisturised and hope it does not get infected! So far so good looks better today. 

Hoe you ladies are all well!


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Congratulations key! Well done you. Isabelle is gorgeous.xx

Serena - sounds fairly similar to William , although without the sick (he has never been a sicky baby) to be honest when William first tried he barely had the motor skills to keep food in his hand so Rosie is doing amazingly. We remained on fruit and veg only for about 3-4 weeks I'd say - the gag reflex is scary but totally natural and he even now, very occasionally does it (he us a very keen eater and tends to shove too much in at once)
I'd stick with it - sounds like Rosie is doing really well but at sane time you need to be comfy with it so follow your gut.xx

Kazza - glad all is ok - great weights. What is the treatment for Joshua's excema? Hope he's not too affected by it. It's quite common in babies, William had it and we used oilatum which seemed to clear it up nicely.x

Hope all else are well.

Afm, we were due to start a fet in next couple of days whilst waiting for clearance to start egg share.. Then received the call today to go ahead on the egg share programme. Thrown me completely! 

If we say yes, they offer me to recipient ASAP and likely start next cycle (feb) obvious pros are its free(ish) and fresh cycle. Cons - it's another month wait (you know how desperate these feels feel) and if I get low numbers of eggs, we could end up with just 4 and icsi may ruin a couple and clinics policy is to only culture to blast if more than 4 viable embryos on day 2. 
Arghh! What to do?! We need to give a decision tomorrow really as af likely to arrive this weekend.

Any advice greatly appreciated.xx


----------



## kazzab25

Monkey feet, how many eggs did you get in your previous cycles? 

How much will it cost for FET? 

If the cost is similar, I'd consider a fresh cycle, from memory your embies are good quality? Also, if god forbid your fet fails and then you want to egg share, some clinics only allow a certain number of fails before not allowing you to egg-share. 

We are using oilatum and doublebase cream. How long until Williams cleared up?


----------



## Izabela

Key, Isabelle is gourgeus congratulations. You been so brave such a long induction. Love x

Monkeyfeet great news you have been matched there are advantages with both frozen cycle first or egg sharing first. Is good you have options. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Serena80

Key - Isabelle is so beautiful, you must be over the moon to have her with you. How was the labour apart from long?! And how is it being at home? X
Well done on the breastfeeding, it's definitely good to have midwives around to ask as they are all very encouraging x
Rosie is still being breastfed, the food is just to bash on the table & throw on the floor really x

Monkeyfeet - thanks for the advice and encouragement, I'm going to stick with it. Good to hear it's similarish to William. Rosie is rarely sick either so it was a surprise to see her projectile vomit everywhere! Today I left it longer after her feeds before giving her food and it was fine, she had a bit of pear & breadstick & threw everything else on the floor! 
That's interesting about the egg share, I have no real advice but it sounds like Kazza's point about not being able to share if you have a lot of fails means that maybe it'd be a good idea to share. You have had two successful rounds so far so you know the fresh cycles work for you. Although FET is less intrusive so maybe that might be easier on you now that you have William? Let us know what you decide, I completely understand the frustration at the waiting around, one of the worst parts of IVF. X

Kazza - glad Josh is better today, hopefully if you know what creams work for him it won't get infected. Are the twins starting to show any differences in personality yet? Likes/dislikes? X

Izabela - any news from Lister yet?

Briss & Tinkerbell - how are you doing? X


----------



## key24

Monkeyfeet - tough decision, like the other ladies say maybe fresh is good option because you've had such good sucess before & you'll still have FET if god forbid you need it. But obviously is a lot more stressful on body &you do have William.it is a tough one buti'm sure whatever you decide will be right for you.

Serena - sounds like the feeding is great fun & very messy!!

Kazza I was lucky enough to have own room too - think they felt sorry for me being there so long! But midwifed were fantastic

We doing good at home - midwife visited today and Isabelle only lost 4% of birth weigh which is great - she loves here good! So far nights haven't been too bad but that's prob famous last words!

Isabela any news on your egg sharing at lister?

K xx


----------



## Snowberry

Hi im new to this site. I was just trying to do a bit of re-search on the whole process and came across this thread. Feel a bit in the dark about it all. Have our first appointment at Guys soon and we literally feel like we know nothing. We havn't been told a lot by anyone that we have seen so far and so i wanted to read up a bit about the process to make sure we ask all the right questions. Can anyone tell us what to expect from our first appointment?:shrug: xx


----------



## Serena80

Key - brilliant news on Isabelle's birthweight, sounds like she's settled in to this feeding business well! How are you and your OH finding all the rest of it - nappies, baths, dressing her etc? It's a different world but you get used to it surprisingly quickly! 

Snowberry - welcome! Good luck with your treatment. Guys is very good so hopefully you'll feel much more informed after your first appt. have you been to the lecture yet? They cover a lot of the treatment in that and give you a brochure with more info. Do you know what type of treatment they have recommended for you yet? I can't remember exactly what they covered in the first appt but I think they took blood & semen to test and gave me an internal scan. Then they look through your notes, discuss the treatment and give you info on which drugs to take at which points of your cycle, and then give you a start date (e.g first day of next cycle). I think just write down as many questions as you can to ask as they don't rush you and it's best to try to get the info you want. You can always ask us too as between all of us someone usually has been through it! X


----------



## kazzab25

Hey girls! 

Great need about Isabelle's weight! How you feeling? 

Snowberry, at your first appt, like Serena says, blood will be taken to check your hormone levels and egg reserve, this will determine what dose of Meds you need. Seman anaylsis to determine if you need IvF or ICSI. And a scan if your womb and ovaries. The dr will discuss your history and tell you which protocol you are on, I think guys generally start the long protocol whereby you will go on the pill on day 2 of your cycle, then, you will start down regulating with a drug you sniff. Then you start injections to make you produce multiple eggs. When you have enough good sized eggs you will do a trigger injection and be booked in for egg collection. Once your eggs are harvested, they fertilise with hubby's sperm and call you the next day to tell you how many fertilised. Then in the 3rd or 5th day, your embie will be replaced into you much like a smear test. The. It's the dreaded 2 WW. That's a quick overview of the process When is your appt? Like Serena says, between us we should have some answers for you so feel free to ask! 

Monkeyfeet - what did you decide? 

Serena how are you and Rosie? 

Isabella and tinkerbell how are you? 

AFM, post natel and first lot of immunisations tomorrow! Did any of your babies require calpol after? What do they do at the post natel? Do they also check babies over from head to toe? Josh has been very grizzley these last few days!!


----------



## Serena80

Kazza - can't believe it's the injections already! Seems to have flown by! I gave Rosie Calpol but I don't think you have to. The nurse said to give her Calpol when I got home - she said officially it's only needed if they get a fever but she thinks it's best to give to them anyway. So up to you really. If you do give it to them it's only the paracetamol one they can have at their age. I think the Nurofen one is 3 months. 
At the appt they ask you how you're feeling & coping and give you an examination - not sure if they'd do this if you didn't have stitches? And they checked Rosie all over and measured her head. That's all I can remember and it was only 4 months ago! 
Do you have any idea why Josh is grizzly - even more hungry?!

We're getting on well thanks. She is getting to grips with her food and eating everything put in front of her, well tiny pieces of everything. She's sitting well too now. The month between 5-6 months seems to have tons of development in it. She's changing before my eyes!

X


----------



## Briss

Key, congratulations! great to hear that all went well. lovely picture, She is absolutely beautiful!!

ladies, sorry for the silence, things have been quite tough. we are going through some genetic testing and then if all is well the urologist may suggest some treatment for DH to improve his SA. our next IVF is on hold until we know if there are any genetic issues that's causing DH's problems.


----------



## key24

Briss - that sounds like positive news your end if they think they might be able to do something to improve Sa? Really hope so and you get some positive news so you can move forward

Serena sounds like Rosie is doing great with the weaning & really growing - can't believe she is coming up to 6 mths!!

Kazza the injections seem to have come round quickly hope Josh settles down a Little for you.

Snowberry - I haven't got much to add to what the others have said although I had slightly diff protocol where didn't take pill and just started 2 (or more depending how busy they are) weeks of down reg sniffers to take system to neutral before then starting stim injections but they will discuss all this with you at first meeting. Guys are very good & you're in excellent hands - good luck

Hope everyone else is doing ok

Afm - we're getting in ok - Isabelle liked her first bath the other day. Sleeping at night is a bit hit & miss at moment but nothing too bad. Only slightly worrying thing is that she's a bit sicky at the mo did anyone else have this in early weeks?

K xx


----------



## kazzab25

Briss good news that you are having these investigations! Hopefully this will provide you with some answers and you can move forward! 

Serena, glad Rosie is doing so well! Sounds like she is thriving!!! I'm so looking forward to all these milestones!! 

Key, josh was a really sicky baby at first, to the point where I was really worried, the volume of mucas coming out of him regularly was really worrying, the midwife and HV were not bothered some saying it was due to the traumatic entrance others said it happens! They swallow water when born, he was really grunty with it! But if your worried, always ask midwife, but as long as she is feeding, I'm sure it will be ok. Or is it straight after each feed and pure milk? If so maybe it's reflux, not sure what they do for that though. My friend had a water birth and her baby was really sick and midwife said it was due to the water birth so it seems there's lots of reasons, and probably normal. But always worth a mention to HV or MW. 

AFM yep injections already. 9 weeks today!! Both babies were really upset last night!! But managed to settle quite well after there bottle! Chloe us starting to eep the through! It's 5.06 and she's been asleep since 10.30!! Josh is deffo a hungry baby so I've put him on hungry milk for his 10pm feed and he slept through till 4.15!!! In the day he will stay on usual milk! But the normal milk Isn't sustaining him! So now I can't sleep!! I'm
Not used to sleep!! I'll see how we get on with this formula and maybe discuss moving him on it permanently as the nutritional value is the same just larger molecules to keep him fuller for longer! If I increase his ounces he will just get fatter!! Lol so that doesn't seen to be An option as HV says the amount he is on is more than enough for baby of his age!


----------



## Izabela

Hi guys

Key I am glad to hear Isabelle is doing great and you enjoy motherhood. X

Kazza Josh and Chloe seem to do fantastic and you doing great with twins. X

Serena Rosalie sounds so grown up I can't believe she is already eating food. X

Monkeyfeet how is William is he going to be 1 soon? How you getting on with egg sharing?

Briss I am glad you have a plan hope soon you will get some answers.

Snowberry welcome.

AFM - no news from Lister apart from all the ladies on the top of the list have blue eyes and I have brown so if I don't here nothing by the end of the week I will see what is the best next step IUI or founded ICSI.


----------



## Briss

We had a follow up appointment with our urologist and the good news is that our karyotype testing came back fine, no genetic issues, all chromosomes are in place - what a relief! I was so worried. based on Dh's test results and particularly lower testosterone, the doc suggested hormonal FSH treatment for DH. The doc was very clear that the treatment may increase his count by 30-40% but it will not necessarily lead to pregnancy. We need to check DH's blood in 6 weeks to check that testosterone and FSH are rising and if everything is OK we will repeat SA in 3 months and then consider another IVF. Our urologist suggested stim IVF to improve the odds and did not recommend natural IVF. When I tried to explain that natural worked better for us because of my high FSH (at least we had a chemical pregnancy while with stim cycle we did not have any fertilasation), he kind of hinted that our clinic may not have been the best place for a stim IVF. DH started the treatment last night but 3 months seems like ages.


----------



## nay0390

Hi guys 

Is anyone going through icsi in feb I start my injection on 22nd jan and bit nervous on what to expect


----------



## Serena80

Hello,

Hope you're all doing well!

Key - how's it going with lovely Isabelle? Is she still being sick or has it settled? How's the feeding going now? X

Izabela - did you hear back from Lister? What are your next steps, did they match you or will you have IUI or ICSI? It seems crazy that it's taking so long, I wasn't sure what you meant about the eye colour, is that part of the matching process?

Briss - it sounds like you've got some good information from this dr, and great news about your test results. What is the treatment for your husband? Will you start IVF after the next SA or sooner?

Monkeyfeet - how's the egg sharing going? Did you hear from your recipient?

Nay0390 - I hope you find someone going through ICSI at the same time as you it definitely helps, but you can always chat to any of us as we've been through it too. When do you start your down reg drugs? Are they your injections or are you on the sniffing drugs?

Kazza - how are you getting on with the twins? X

AFM - all is going well, started sleep training which is actually quite good - I got 9 hours straight...my husband didn't though! X


----------



## key24

Briss - great news about chromosome results & new treatment for OH, amazing or may improve things by 40%! I know 3 mths must seem like a lifetime but it will fly by & remember your doing all right things & if it gets results that's all that matters

Isabela - I'm surprised you haven't heard from lister but surely eye colour can't be such a key factor?

Serena - fantastic news on sleep training 9 hrs straight seems like lifetime away at moment!!

Kazza - how did injections go, all ok I hope

Monkeyfeet - any news your end?

Nay- as Serena says we've all been through the mill a few times on this tfread so if u have any questions ask away & all the best for this cycle I'll be hoping for bfp for you :)

Afm - Isabelle's doing great weighted 9lb 14oz on Thirs so really putting weight on! However my boobs are so see which we now think might be done to tongue tie so hopefully getting that cut next week and things will improve. Can't believe she 'll be 4 weeks tomorrow but then I also can't remember life without her :)

K xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hey ladies 

Briss great news about the results, hopefully with the right clinic a stim cycle will be great for you! 

Key, when is Isabelle due to have her tongue tie cut? Hopefully that will help to ease the pain. 

Nay good luck as the girls said, we've all been through it on hear so please ask away! 

Serena how is Rosie doing. How's the weaning going? Teething? Etc x 

Isabella how's things your end? 

Monkeyfeet how's the eggshare going? 

AFM twins are doing very well! Such good babies! Getting out now and josh is smiling on demand now. Trying to giggle but he isn't quite there yet! Im getting them weighed on Thursday when they will be exactly 12 weeks! See how big they've got!


----------



## Serena80

Key - I can't believe how big Isabelle is already, how fantastic. 4 weeks already, seems so quick. How are your boobs now? Hopefully they should settle down by 6 weeks, fingers crossed. Rosie has just gotten two teeth, that hasnt made feeding much fun! 

Kazza - how are you? 12 weeks tomorrow! That's great about Josh smiling, time to get the camera out every 2 mins! X

AFM - Rosie is doing well & sleeping through 11-12 hours now but had a couple of days where she woke once or twice because of her teeth coming through. But all in all sleep training is a life saver!

Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## key24

Hi ladies!

Obviously everyone's got a lot on as this thread has been very quiet.

Serena - how's Rosie & the increasing number of teeth?

Kazza - are Josh & Chloe doing well, have they got any more jabs soon?

Tinkerbell / Isabel & Briss - is there any news your end on treatment. I hope things are progressing well for you all, I can wait to hear you bfp's this year

Monkeyfeet - how are you finding doing the treatment again with William to look after too must be a but more difficult second time round?

Things are good with us - Isabelle was 7 weeks yesterday. My boobs are only now just getting back to normal after the tongue tue, thrush & also eczema I had on them - it makes such a diff to the breastfeeding not being in so much pain! Isabelle is growing really well and can go 5hrs when we first out her fine then in stretches if 3 to 4 - so nighttimes aren't too awful

Would be lovely to hear how you're all doing?

K xx


----------



## Briss

Hi key, great to hear that everything is going well. 

nothing to report my end, I am just trying to hold on while DH is going through his hormonal treatment. regardless of the outcome we will be going for our next IVF in 2-3 months.


----------



## kazzab25

Ahhh briss defo keep us posted x


----------



## key24

Hopefully they'll be some good news Briss once DH finished treatment - even if things haven't really changed you've learnt so much from other cycles that I'm sure success will come this time. You know we're all keeping everything crossed for you :)

Xx


----------



## Serena80

Briss - good luck for the next cycle, hope your husband is ok with his treatment and it gives you a positive result.

Tinkerbell - how are you getting on? 

Izabella - any news from Lister on a match?

Monkeyfeet - how is your treatment going?

Hoping you're all well x


----------



## Briss

Thank you, ladies. AF got me today :( DH is due for bloods to check his FSH/testosterone levels, hopefully they are increasing.


----------



## Serena80

Briss - damn AF. Miserable. But just one more AF until you can try ICSI right? Will it be around Easter? X


----------



## Briss

Serena, thanks. we will have to wait a bit longer. I still have not got an appointment with the new clinic. probably two more cycles, hopefully we can start mid April


----------



## Izabela

Hello everyone.

I am glad to hear that all the babies are doing well and so the parents.

Briss sounds good that you are planning to start again in April. Do you know what clinic you are going to try?


----------



## Izabela

AFM Sorry I have not been on this thread but I just needed a break. Another colleague announced her second pregnancy and my sister had on Saturday her beautiful 2 little girls. 
Lister did not match me until mid Jan. Do not know why, but some nurses have left and their procentage have dropped so we decided to go for a pay cycle with another clinic. We chose Guys again as they had our notes and success rates went up to 43 % and they have reasonable prices.
So we started stims on 15 the Feb. I was on the pill before starting this short protocol. The pill was prescribed by Lister but Guys said to take it again between them periods. As with short protocol I started injections day 2 and by day 5 of stim I only had 6 small follie and my E2 levels were only 527. On all my cyclecmy E2 was over 4000 by now and over or about 11000 by the last blood test - day 10. We were considering cancelling the cycle but the nurses said to wait and see. I went home and I researched on Google and there are some article saying that the pill can slow the cycle and is need for more stimulation. After 12 days of stim I have 11 folies 9 over 13 mm and 2 about 10. The bigger is 19mm. My E2 finally rose to 4500. The plan is to go tomorrow for another scan and than collection on Monday or Tuesday. I am still a bit worried about 15 days of stim affecting the quality. Anybody has any experience with longer stims. I am taking cetroide injection instead of the spray and guys are monitoring the LH level, I am also doing ovulation kits. So far sims OK but I am scared I will end up with early ovulation because of the 2 bigger follies.

Hope I have not bored you with my story.


----------



## Serena80

Izabela - that's so interesting. It sounds as if the pill has helped to slowly & steadily get to a good number of follies. Maybe the quality will be better than previous times if it's been more gradual? Have you still got sperm from the previous donor or did you pick a new donor? It's very exciting, collection mon or tues, then the 2ww. How are you feeling on this protocol, any different to previous cycles?

Briss - another 6 weeks until your next cycle, hopefully it'll fly by. Or maybe a natural BFP next month if your OH's treatment helps. X


----------



## Izabela

Just a quick update. I am triggering tonight. Now I have. 15 folies but only 9 or 10 over 15. I will be very happy with 7 eggs. The biggest is 27mm and the smaller 10. 
Serena I really hope that the pill has helped. I had 14 days of stims, ussualy 9 or 10. The cetrocide has definitely help as so far I have not had ovulation. Monday is collection so hopefully would be OK. We still have 4 viales of sperm transfered from Lister and we are going for ICSI just in case my eggs are too taught again.
I am dreading the 2ww but we have a second plan. We are going to have one more try with my eggs if this fails and than we going abroad for embryo adoption.

How is Rosalie? Have you thought about siblings.


----------



## Izabela

Just a quick update. I am triggering tonight. Now I have. 15 folies but only 9 or 10 over 15. I will be very happy with 7 eggs. The biggest is 27mm and the smaller 10. 
Serena I really hope that the pill has helped. I had 14 days of stims, ussualy 9 or 10. The cetrocide has definitely help as so far I have not had ovulation. Monday is collection so hopefully would be OK. We still have 4 viales of sperm transfered from Lister and we are going for ICSI just in case my eggs are too taught again.
I am dreading the 2ww but we have a second plan. We are going to have one more try with my eggs if this fails and than we going abroad for embryo adoption.

How is Rosalie? Have you thought about siblings.


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Good luck izabela- will be thinking of you tomorrow.xxx

Sorry been AWOL - started dr now on day 6 - all going ok so far aside from the usual side effects. Oh home for 5 wks before going away for 9mths so we're just making the most of hanging out together.

How is everyone else? Xxx


----------



## Serena80

Izabela - was collection today? How did it go? It sounded as though you had a good response & no early ovulation so hopefully it was good news earlier? X

Monkeyfeet - lovely to hear from you, hope these weeks with your husband are good despite the treatment! 9 months! How awful, is he in the military? Hopefully you, William (and bump) will be able to visit x


----------



## Izabela

Hi Monkeyfeet great you started IVF down reg should past quick. I am glad I did not have to do it, because never worked fully for me and gave me head akes. Hope you and William have a great time with your dh.

AFM I had 10 eggs collected, not sure how many mature. Really pleased I hope I will have at least 4 fert although better 2 or even 1 than nothing. I asked the embryologist again if any have burst and if this would rise the progesterone and affect the lining and automatically the implantation.
The doctor said all seemed OK. The donor sperm defrosted great. After so many fails I am no longer optimistic and I a scared that something is going to happen every minute.


----------



## kazzab25

Lovely to hear from everyone! 

Briss, only next month and you will be starting again! I have everything crossed for you! 

Izabella how did today go! All fingers and toes crossed! Embryo adoption sounds interesting but hopefully you won't have to go down that route! I stimmed for 12 days and got a much better response to the longer stims! better quality eggs and embryos! 

Monkeyfeet, how are you finding DR ? Keep us posted! Whereas your husband going for work! You are so brave, will he be able to come back for visits? 

Serena and key how are you both? 

Afm wedding at the end of the month! Eeeeekk had my hen on Saturday, felt terrible yeserday!!!


----------



## kazzab25

Izabella we posted at the same time! 10 is a great number! Let us no tomorrow how you get on! I understand you feeling less optimistic! Just take every day as it comes!


----------



## Izabela

Hi Kazza how are you and your gourgeus babies? Thanks for letting me know that you stim for 12 days. I hope my 14 stim days were OK considering I had a very slow start due to the pill until 3 days before stim and no other meds apart from cetrocide from day 6 of stim. 

9 of my eggs were injected and 8 fertilised normal. We are going day 5 on Sat. Really hope the embyes would do fine. I am still very coutions and scared that something can go wrong any time. Such as my linning, high progesterone or the eggs were over cooked. It is a nerve wreaking waiting. 10 days ago we were telling the doctors that we want to cancel the cycle and they really worked hard to convince us that things can improve. Hope they were right.


----------



## Serena80

10 eggs is fantastic. It's so hard to stay positive but each day is looking good. When will they let you know the fertilisation rate?

Kazza - so exciting about the wedding. Have you decided on the babies' outfits? What did you do on your hen?

I'm good thanks but very tired after a sleepless night with Rosie. She's teething terribly & had a fever & burning cheeks and just wanted to be walked around all night! X


----------



## Izabela

Kazza such exciting times about your wedding. Your little one will be present - fantastic! What day is your wedding? My sister in law gets married on 29th March and she just had the hen party last Saturday on 1st March- same time as you? I had to miss it because I was still stimming and was a overnight in Premier in in London. I am also not telling anyone, apart from my sister, about this IvF cycle just in case.
How was your hen party?


----------



## kazzab25

Hey girls!! 

Izabella that really is a great fert report! Everything crossed for you!! 

My wedding is 28th march !! I went to a Chinese restaurant and when Left there was a party bus outside to take us to a club in London!! I got terribly drunk!! What did your sister do? 

Serena poor you and Rosie!! Hope you have a better night tonight!!


----------



## Serena80

Izabela - any news?

Kazza - that's what hen nights are for - hazy shameful memories. 3 weeks tomorrow! X


----------



## Izabela

Getting very nervous about my transfer tomorrow. I hope to have left 2 good blasts. Serena we posted at the same time, my post appears first. I had 10 eggs, 9 injectable and 8 fertilized OK. I was very pleased but nervous how things are moving from here.
Guys charged me 200 for consultation but I have not had one this time as they went on the last year one. I will check tomorrow if I still need to pay this.

Serena how old is Rosie now? Hope soon the theeting is not going to upset her as much.

Kazza my sister in law had a fantastic han night. Lunch, dinner and lots of drink in London. They stayed over night in a hotel. Her wedding is actually on 28th as well. I will be thinking of you as well. How are Josh and Chloe?


----------



## Serena80

Oh Izabela that's brilliant news, what a great response you've had. And five day transfer, brilliant. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed that you get 2 or more great quality embryos x
Rosie is 7 months now....so just another year & a half of this teething malarkey x


----------



## Serena80

How did it go Izabela?


----------



## Izabela

I had my transfer on Saturday and I had 2 blasts back. One 5BC and 3BC. I olso had 1 frozen on day 5 but don't know the grade. 4 more reached blastocyt stage on day 6 by unfortunately they had few dead cells and the chances to survive freezing and towing were not great so they were not frozen. The embryologist said was a good batch and they are pleased with the quality even if not top quality. I hope it sticks. My ectopic was a 4BB. I am now worried that the eggs may still be affected by progesterone - as happen with Lister and still made it to blast. My last progesterone test was Thursday before Monday collection, Guys did not feel I need another one although I mentioned it. I am also worried that the lining my be affected - last checked on Sat before Monday EC. I am a bit more relax as I have not felt early ovulation and either was detected on ovulation tests.
I am also worried of early AF as had too long stim and my natural period is due on 13 th March. I hope the Cetrocide made all the difference.
So today 2 day past 5 transfer. Looking for early signs but I can't feel any, no implantation twinges.

Serena I can't believe that Rosalie is already 7 months old. are you thinking to try for a sibling. You have some frosties with Guys do you? 
Guys have been very professional this time and prompt of answering phones.


----------



## Serena80

2 transferred & 1 frozen is great. And great the others were so close to being frozen too, massive improvement to previous rounds. Let us know if you get any symptoms over the next week or so! Hopefully the progesterone will work & no ovulation or early AF x

Yes I have two frozen embryos but can't start thinking about no.2 until Rosie takes a bottle/cup which is not looking any time soon x


----------



## kazzab25

Good news about transfer Izabella, one of my twins was a 3bc embie!! 5bc means your blast is hatching so that's great!!! I have everything crossed! Don't forget not everyone feels implantation!


----------



## Izabela

No simptoms apart from the one from progesterone and steroids. I really hope one will stick.

Rosie seems to know what is best.


----------



## Izabela

My cat is not very well and I had to take her twice to the vet. She has urinary cysts due to stress for taking her for the annual buster last week. She hates the cage, car and new places. She is on pain killers and should sort itself. She demands lots of cuddles.

Kazza thanks for sharing your grade this makes me more positive knowing about your gourgeus babies.
Funny my sister went to emergency when she was 5 weeks pregnant because she had some pains, she never tested and did not know she was pregnant. The doctor seen only one of the babies but too early for a heart beat so he called her back in a week or so. The doctor was surprised to see the second babies but worked abut this one as was much smaller and was messuaring nearly 2 weeks behind. Until 18 weeks that one was smaller but catch up to 3 days smaller possible around the real time of fert. No both are healthy and are weighting similar weight. Was just thinking if was not a natural pregnancy this emby would had never been put back.


----------



## Izabela

I had tested everyday with pos cheapy 10ml and on day 9 post ovulation I had a little line and seems darker yesterday and today. but nut much difference from yesrerday to today. I am worried that will get lighter like last time on day 13. Today is day 11. Here is a pic of yesterday with the date and today with no writting.
what do you thing?
 



Attached Files:







20140314_070307.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Serena80

The dark one looks darker - is that today's one?! X


----------



## Serena80

I mean the top one!


----------



## Izabela

No that the issue. Not sure if something wrong with that test as has a patch like. The tonight one is identical with this morning one. 

Today are 2 years since I had the operation for my ectopic. Very stressed.


----------



## Serena80

It must be so stressful because of your ectopic, but positive tests are such a good sign, I will be hoping that they keep coming until OTD. When is your OTD? And how are you feeling? X
How is your cat? Hope she's better x


----------



## kazzab25

That's great they look like great lines!!! 

I swear by the SuperDrug own brands they were so clear early on!!

Keep us posted!!! I really hope these tests on a day like today marks a lovely turning point for you!


----------



## Izabela

This morning one was the same as yesterday ones not sure if slightly darker (possible just. my wishfull thinking) but not lighter. I hope tomorrow one gets better. I will buy tomorrow superdrugs one. Guys ODT is at 16 days which is on 19 March -Wednesday. No spotting so far. I so much hope it has worked and sticks. Today would had been my mum's birthday so I hope is a lucky time for me.

My cat is back to her normal self playful and independent.

Thanks girls. Hope you are all OK and enjoyed a lovely day with your babies.


----------



## Serena80

Great news on the positive tests, can't wait for Wednesday! I'm sure your mother's birthday will bring you luck this round. Hoping this is your time now x

Glad your cat is better, so horrible when they are ill. Our cats hate going to the vet or in the car, really stresses them out x


----------



## kazzab25

I don't think they go that much darker by the day as long as they are positive and not getting lighter i would be content with that! I'm sure your mums birthday will bring you great luck! 

Glad your cats better poor love! My cat wasn't happy today either, had our new window fitted, the cat hated the builder and the noise!


----------



## Izabela

Hi girls thanks for support. This morning one is darker!! Yay.
HERE IS pic! what do you think. I hope is my time this time.

and the other are all the test since the next day after triger until this morning.
 



Attached Files:







20140316_095032-1.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 3









20140316_094905-1.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Serena80

Definitely darker today, how brilliant. Just two more days before the OTD. How are you feeling? X


----------



## Izabela

Thanks Serena. I feel really well. More tired than usual by 9 am I am sleepy but than I am going to the toilet 5 times a night. Ussusaly I go twice. I drink a lot of water in the night time -I always did. The steroids give me insomnia sometimes but not to bad- finger cross. I have a bitter taste and I am hungry more often and sudden. A bit of acidity. Today I had some blister/ rush on my legs similar with what I had on the morning I went to the GP and my ectopic was diagnosed. If I did not had the rush my tube could have erupted because I was ignoring the pain, thinking my ovaries are still enlarged.
Hope tomorrow test is darker tomorrow are 14 days since ovulation. Getting even more nervous. My DH and I are refusing to think it has really worked until the ODT and than are still other hurdles.


----------



## Izabela

Today one 14 days p ovulation is preaty the same on the stick but is clear on super drugs. Thanks Kzza for the suggestion. Wednesday is the official day hope it sticks.
Today's test. Sorry I am adicted.
 



Attached Files:







20140317_082131-1.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Serena80

Perfectly clear! Oh Izabela I'm so excited for you, just one more test until the official one! Wow. 
The tiredness & strange taste are signs of pregnancy so it sounds right! It's so brilliant, I really hope it sticks too as you deserve it so much x
Looking forward to the next few days, will you go in to have an early scan or do they first scan at 7/8 weeks? X


----------



## kazzab25

Wow you have most deffinatly pregnant!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!! Those lines are all amazing!!! No doubt about it!!!!! I am someone pleased! You've been through so much!!! Wonder if you'll have twins!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Congratulations izabela! They look pretty pregnant to me. Sending you all the sticky vibes in the world.xx


----------



## Izabela

Thanks girls! This morning one looks slighty darker and the line came up in 30 seconds. Tomorrow is the official test day. I really hope is all fine. 
I am just a bit worried about ectopic as in the last 3 days I got pains in my left side. I had the left tube removed but can still implant on the little neck left. But I can not be so unluky. I am more thinking is my ovarie and maybe the rise in hormons upset him. My left had over 12 folies and 8 of the eggs were colectrd from there. The right had 5 all together and only 2 big. 

Monkeyfeet are already stiming?


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Hi all :wave:

Well it's been some time since I last posted, just needed some time away. Hope everyone is doing well, Kazza your wedding must be soon, are you excited? 
Izabela - congratulations on the BFP, hope it's a great sticky one for you

AFM- Back at Guy's and take my first injection today for our next cycle, feeling extremely nervous and scared and not too hopeful :( but we have to try again. Had a Hysteroscopy last month, all looked good apart from I was told I have a heart shaped womb but it's not bad enough to need surgery to correct and there was a small polyp that wouldn't budge but did manage to loosen and on a scan 2 weeks later all looked good so no further action needed on that.

Hope everyone is doing really well x


----------



## sudharani

Hi All, 

Has any one has got recent experience with Guys as an NHS patient for IVF? I have to choose one clinic from the following by 19th March 2014 so that my GP sends referall.

Guys HospitalGreat Maze Pond, London, SE1 9RT, UK

The Centre for Reproductive & Genetic Health 256 Gray's Inn Road, London WC1X 8LD

I am unable to take the decision. Can any one know based on their experience or knowledge which one is best in the above? Please let me know. I have to decide by 19th March 2014.


Many thanks in advance


----------



## Serena80

Izabela - such great news, can't wait until tomorrow. Hope it's not ectopic but you should tell them you're worried so they can scan you & put your mind at ease x

Tinkerbell - lovely to hear from you, good luck for this round.

Sudharani - I went through Guys for IVF and it worked on the 3rd round (Frozen Embryo Transfer). I found them very good but I don't know anything about the other hospital so can't compare. Sorry to not be more help.


----------



## Izabela

Thank you Thinkerbell. Wish you all the luck with this cycle. What protocol you are on? I found Guys this time to be completely professional and they have listen to us. Such as monitoring LH and progesterone. I was on the short protocol with cetrocide injections and I think this protocol suited better my body. I did no have even the head ackes from the spray.
Keep us posted.

Sudharani just had my cycle with Guys and I was happy with the service. Their success rate has claim to 43%. Good luck.

Monkeyfeet how is this cycle going for you?

Key how is Isobelle?

AFM my test is darker and today is the ODT so I will call Guys later. I hope it sticks.


----------



## Serena80

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

So wonderful. Really happy for you. 

Are you crazy excited?! X


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Izabela said:


> Thank you Thinkerbell. Wish you all the luck with this cycle. What protocol you are on? I found Guys this time to be completely professional and they have listen to us. Such as monitoring LH and progesterone. I was on the short protocol with cetrocide injections and I think this protocol suited better my body. I did no have even the head ackes from the spray.
> Keep us posted.
> 
> Sudharani just had my cycle with Guys and I was happy with the service. Their success rate has claim to 43%. Good luck.
> 
> Monkeyfeet how is this cycle going for you?
> 
> Key how is Isobelle?
> 
> AFM my test is darker and today is the ODT so I will call Guys later. I hope it sticks.

I'm also doing short, I did this one at Hammersmith last time and despite less eggs the embryo quality was much better so Guys felt it was definitely the better option for me and to stick with it. Being seeing Mr El-Touchy and he has been brilliant since we went back to see him a couple of months ago, we've also asked to be put on a trial to possibly have PICSI over ICSI but we won't no if we've been put in the group to have it or not until the trial finishes in a year or so.
Back on saturday for a blood test to see if my Gonal F dose needs changing and if I'm reading to start cetrotide. 

Glad your test is looking darker today, did you have one embryo transferred or 2?


----------



## kazzab25

Congratulations Izabella !! Fantastic news! When's your scan? 

Tinkerbell good luck this cycle!! Everything crossed! It's your turn now!! What dose of gonal f are you on? I like mr eltoukey too! 

Sudharani I only used guys ad then onto ths lister, I liked guys but sadly it didn't work for us there, but everyone on this thread, apart from me and key seem to have had sucess at guys! So that says something!

Serena and key hope you and babies are well! 

Monkeyfeet, how are you doing? Has your hubby set off for 7 months yet?

Afm wedding next Friday!! Eeeeek!


----------



## Izabela

Thinkerbell I am on the same opinion with you about the short protocol. I think is less confusing for the body. I read before about PICSI and sounds good. Finger cross for you that you are going to be selected. Dr El-Touchy is nice he was part of my transfer with Dr Khalaf. I saw Dr Khalaf. I transfered 2. I hope at least one will stick and hopefu will be a healthy baby.
I think what made the difference for us was the Cetrotide. I always ovulated few eggs earlier and the quality was affected by the high progesterone. This time I am also on Steroids. I did not had any tests for imune issues but Dr Khalaf prescribed them to me due to so many failed- 4 fresh and one frozen. The second things for us was the sperm. 

Key or Kazza for how long did you took steroids. Are really messing up my sleep.

Kazza are you read for your big day?


----------



## kazzab25

I never took the steroids but key did, I'm sure her sleep was messed up for a while if I remember rightly! But so worth it! Do you have a scan booked? 

Tinkerbell how you doing! 

Almost sorted just a few things to tie up!


----------



## Izabela

Guys called me today and finally I have a scan booked for 11th of April, quiet late so I need to have patience. Well this weekend I am going to a birthday party, next one my SIL wedding the following one baby shower and than the scan should go fast enough.

Kazza must be so nice to have your babies at the weeding.

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## kazzab25

Can't wait for your scan! How many weeks will you be at the scan?

Yes it will be lovely, I will post some pics after!


----------



## Serena80

Izabela - brilliant that you have a scan booked & lots to keep you occupied in the mean time. Has the pain gone now? I had lots of pain & felt like AF was coming at any minute - maybe implantation pain? 
Have you told any of your family yet?

Kazza - one week! Sooooo exciting. What is left to do this week or can you put your feet up (as much as they'll ever be up with twins!) x


----------



## Izabela

I will be nearly 8 weeks at the scan. We only told my sister and maybe after the scan may tell more people but I would like to wait until 12 weeks just in case.

Thinkerbell how are your injections going? Do you have an idea when ER?


----------



## Serena80

How is everyone?

Tinkerbell - how is it going for you?

Monkeyfeet - where in your cycle are you now?

Key - how is Isabelle?

Izabela - how are you? Is it sinking in yet?

Kazza - Good luck for tomorrow! Have a brilliant time!


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Hi all,

Kazza - have an amazing day tomorrow! I hope it's just perfect for you. Ill be thinking of you lots.xx

Izabela I hope you're doing ok.x

Key and tinkerbell I hope you're both doing ok.

Serena - how're things with you? I hope teething is causing less pain and more sleep of late.x

I am going for ec tomorrow. Our egg share got cancelled this week so its turned into a self funded cycle. The clinic as far as I can work out we're just covering themselves as they were were worried I may only get 8-9 eggs (they like 8 for egg share as a min. If they go ahead and collect without cancelling and I don't produce enough on the day they would have had to hon or my free treatment and refund my recipients. Anyways - this decision was made on Monday when I had 11-13 follicles. On weds I had a few more! I'm gutted for my recipient and its really playing on my mind but we couldn't risk getting the bare min of eggs as they will only blast culture if you have 4 at day 3. I guess we just had to make right decision for us to continue self funded.

Anyways - fingers crossed we get a decent crop tomorrow. Slightly petrified that they claim ill be awake throughout - its sedation which I had twice at guys but wasast asleep! No bum rocket either! 

Much love to all.xx


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Sorry for long rant! Obviously needed to get that off my chest! ;-)


----------



## Izabela

Monkeyfeet good lick with collection tomorrow sounds like you have a good amount of folies. X

Kazza I hope your wedding was great!

Thinkerbell how thing s going. 

Serena I hope Rosalie sleeps better.

Key how is Isabel?

Bad news on my end. Thursday I went to A&E with pain on my abdoment slightly to the right - first time on the right although I had on the left as well. I was suffering with bad and compacted constipation and when I pushed hard I had instant fresh blood. I thought was early miscarriage but it was ectopic on right side- possible double not sure yet the doctor said was like a finger size wraped in the tube . Surgent sent it to the lab should know results in w month. My progesterone was 127 and bloods 3600 so before the scan I had few hopes as the bleeding stopped and was only when air travel through intestines. Was really exhausting. My lining ws still ok although not sure about the bleeding. I had key hole surgery and they removed my right tube too. I had blood in my abdomen and they also corrected my left side which from the last full c section was adhering to abdomen and intestine and this is why had pain in the left side. Do not want to think what a mess I have inside.

I wish Guys should have taken my concern about ectopic more serious and done blood test or also use emby glue. 

Supposed it was not mean to be for as again. 

Sorry for the long post but I feel like I will never catch a break.


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Oh izabela - there are no words. I am so so sorry. Sending you huge love and hugs.xxxxxxxx


----------



## Briss

Izabela, I know i was not posting much laterly cos I am away but reading your news is just heartbreaking, wanted to send you a virtual hug. This is just so unfair, there no words, my heart goes to you And I wish with All my heart that you get your happy ending and soon


----------



## Serena80

Oh god Izabela, I'm so sorry that is horrendous. I can't believe it, just such sad news. You have been through so much already, it's totally unfair. Wishing you so much love x


----------



## Izabela

Thanks ladies it means so much your support all the way. We told everybody that I had complications due to adhesions from previous. I could have not face another pitty look about ectopic. Only my sister knows the true but she is so bussy with her twins she has not had much time to chat with me.

I am trying to force myself to think possitive and I want to believe that us thr ladies who are struggling to conceive once we have our children we are not going to have any more struggles such as childhood illnesses or rebellious teenagers as we paid enough!!!


----------



## kazzab25

Izabella I'm so so sorry I'm absolutely heart broken! Xxxxxxx


----------



## kazzab25

Monkeyfeet how was your ec? Sorry your cycle had been cancelled as egg share, but at least you keep all your eggs!


----------



## Briss

How's everyone doing? 

I have finally got a letter from UCH and they scheduled our initial appointment for mid May. It seems like ages but I am hoping we can spend this time improving DH's sperm. His testosterone is definitely increasing and I can see the result but we do not know yet if it improved his SA.


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Kazza - good to hear from you - how was the big day?? Hoping you had an amazing time! Xx

Briss - glad to hear you have been scheduled - here's hoping the next few weeks speed by for you.x

Izabela - sending you much love. You are such a trouper. Stay positive. It Will happen for you.xx

Hope all else are well? Key? Serena? Hope you guys are ok. Tinkerbell? 

Afm - transferred two back on weds. Feeling unusually low about it all. Not great quality and nothing went to freeze. Anyhow. Appreciate we're so very lucky to have William.

Love to all.xxx


----------



## Briss

Monkeyfeet, congratulations on being PUPO! try and stay positive, every book I read on IVF suggests that somehow it helps, doctors observed over the years that women who had positive attitude after transfer had better chances at implantation. it's not scientific of course but you have nothing to lose. 

afm, waiting for IVF is a torture it is taking 5 months from the referral to the initial appointment and some say it may take 6 more months after the initial appointment until you actually start your cycle and since we already had 2 private IVFs I cant go private or I lose my NHS entitlement.


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Hi all, sorry I've not been back to update how my cycle was going but I just wanted to get on with this cycle away form forums etc, I had EC last monday and we got 11 mature eggs from 12 of 10 fertilised and as of yesterday I'm officially PUPO with a nice blast on board and more shockingly 2 great ones in the freezer :)
Have to say Guy's have seemed much more better on this cycle than my first, probably as we're paying and Mr El-Touchy has been amazing and made sure he was there to yesterday to do transfer himself.

How is everyone? Izabela I'm so, so sorry to hear what you've gone through sending big hugs.
Kazza how was the wedding? hope you both had the most amazing day, I can't believe our 2nd wedding anniversary is coming up in a few weeks, it goes by so quickly xx


----------



## Serena80

Hello,

How are you all? 

Izabela - you're so fantastic to be so positive, you are so strong. And I think you are right, when your child finally arrives it will be perfect and will skip all of the teenage dramas! Do you know what your next steps will be? 

Monkeyfeet - stay positive, you got your BFP from your first cycle with no frozen ones, so it is definitely possible, I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you. Are you finding it easier this time with William as a distraction? X

Briss - the waiting is the worst part, so frustrating! Just keep chasing it to make sure it goes through asap as they are notorious for sitting on paperwork x

Tinkerbell - congratulations on such a successful cycle, brilliant news. Hoping for a BFP soon x

Kazza - how are you & the gorgeous twins doing?

Key - we miss you on here - hope you're well x

AFM - had some annoying nursery issues recently but sorted now. Rosie's got 6 teeth but has slept through for the last week so I'm hoping it's helped her a bit. Not much else to report, going on an early Easter egg hunt tomorrow! X


----------



## Briss

Tinkerbell, congratulations on being PUPO! 11 mature eggs is an excellent result and great news on 2 frosties. It seems like you had good quality eggs this cycle and I am glad Guy's have delivered. Fingers crossed! did you do anything to prepare your body for this IVF?


----------



## Izabela

Briss great news you heard from the NHS. Keep checking on them. The GP sent our federal in May 2009 and I repeated twice the blood test due to their fault and we had our IVF in January 12.They were telling us that the funding system has changed since our initial referral and NHS no longer funded sperm retrivel. We managed to sorted out in the end.

Monkeyfeet congrats on being pupo. Baby dust. When is ODT? X

Thinkerbell you had such a great respons. 2 frostie great! Congrats on being pupo. X

Serena glad you sorted out the nursery. Are you like to go back to work after one year?

Kazza hope you enjoy being married and hope you had a fantastic day. The weather was nice x

Key hope you and Isobell are well. X


----------



## key24

Really sorry I haven't posted for a while but when things went quiet I got out if the habit of checking the site!

Izabela I am so so sorry to hear about your ectopic, I can't imagine how hard this must be for you both. You sound so positive which is fantastic & I think you're right when it is so difficult to get our dream baby I'm sure we then get give the good ones!! So glad you haven't given up & thunk you are so strong that I'm sure it will happen. I'm sending all my love xx

Tinkerbell / Monkeyfeet congrats on bring pupo. Tinkerbell sounds like Guys were really good and you had some great quality eggs :) Monkeyfeet stay positive as you know we've seen great results from lower grades eggs so don't give up hope

Briss you've been so patient but May will be here before you know it & you can get going again :)

Serena hope you get nursery probs resolved sounds like a real pain

Kazza congrats again on the wedding can't believe it's been and gone already - bet Josh & Chloe looked so gorgeous!

All well this end - Isabelle is smiling away & growing up quickly. We're off to Cyprus next Sat for a week on our first family hols and can't wait :)

I'll be keeping everything crossed for 2 bfp's very shortly & Izabela hope you & OH are great support for each other and you finally get the break you deserve

K xxx


----------



## kazzab25

Hey girls 

Great to hear from everyone! 

Izabella you're so strong and your positivity is admirable! You'll get there I just no it! 

Briss it's April now! Nt much longer to wait! Hoping it flies by for you! 

Monkeyfeet any news? 

Tinkerbell your cycle sounds like it went vey well! When's otd? Good luck, everything crossed! 

Serena glad your nursery issues are sorted hope Rosie's teething isn't too bad! 

Key, have a lovely holiday, hope Isobelle is a good girl on the plane for you! 

Married life is lovely! Wedding went well just sad hubby is back to work again now! Josh ANC Chloe were good all day until the wedding started then not so good! Haha


----------



## key24

Kazza always the way, bet kids were little angels right up until service started!! Glad you're enjoying married life

How's everyone else doing?

K xx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Thought I was going to get a BFP as had the same feeling/symptoms I did from the FET cycle since wednesday but obviously it's all in my head as did a FRER today (7DP5DT) and BFN :cry:


----------



## Briss

Tinkerbell, I am so very sorry about your bfn, it might be too early though but in any case it's always heartbreaking to see it. I so much hope you are not out yet (TMI with frer i noticed that if I peed directly on it it would give me a faint second line but if I used a cup it would be bfn, no idea how to explain this phenomenon, I just really hope it's not a true bfn)

AFM, it's only 10 DPO and I started spotting :( the same thing happened last cycle. I am so upset, pre af spotting was never my issue. I have high fsh and ovulate early but I always took comfort in my solid and clean 13/14 day LP and now i am losing even that. It just seems like everything is getting worse. sorry to be negative I just feel so hopeless at the moment.


----------



## Serena80

Hello everyone,

Tinkerbell - any more tests since the BFN? Hoping it was just an early negative x

Monkeyfeet - any news? X

Briss - so sorry to hear about the spotting? Are you on any meds that could be causing it? Try not to worry, hopefully it will not interfere with your ICSI as you will be on the down reg drugs which stop you ovulating. It's nearly May so not long now x

Kazza - how are the twins doing? Have you been spending loads of time in the garden?

Key - have a brilliant time in Cyprus

Izabela - how have things been for you? Have you had any follow up consultations? X


----------



## key24

Tinkerbell sorry to hear about your early bfn, hopefully it was just too early & you've now got your positive? I really hope that is the case & am thinking of you hun and sending lots of love your way

Briss - the spotting must be worrying but as Serena said it shouldn't interfere with your cycle as your be in DR first anyway - but understand your frustration at your body

Izabela- how you doing hun, have you had any follow ups or decided your next move?

Monkeyfeet - hope your doing well & got your bfp

Serena did you get your nursery place sorted?

Kazza hope you're enjoying married life

Hope you all have a wonderful Easter with family & friends and whatever the situation bfp or not have the strength to not give up hope. It will happen for everyone here I just know it

Xxx


----------



## Izabela

Thinkerbell I hope is a late implanter. The positive is you have 2 nice frosties and last time you had a good result with frostie.

Briss not long until May. Hope it all will start in time for you and you will get great results. As the girls said the sppoting should not interfere at all just look at the ladies post menopause who have children with donor egg. The most important is that you have good eggs and your uterus is healthy. But I know the feeling :(. X

Monkeyfeet hope is a positive for you. Finger cross.

Sererna hope you enjoy the nice weather.

Kazza glad you enjoyed your wedding and your little one sound like they done really well considering their age and how tiredfull A wedding can be.

Key hope you and Isabelle enjoy the spring.

AFM I have my appointment on Tuesday. Not sure should I go for frozen or a fresh one. Should I wait for end of June for fresh as my body Needs longer to recover or shall I have a frozen in May... Bu then my AMH is droping. The other dilemma is I want to go to stay with my sister and her twins for 4-5 days early in May and she has also fixed the baptis for end of June so both are interfering with my IVF as she now lives in Danemark and on the plane is complicated. I managed to keep strong at work and to pretend was only a small operation. But I had few hard, emotional days I think around ovulation.

Hope everyone has a nice Easter!


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Def another BFN cycle :( absolutely gutted of course, Dr El-Toukhy (not sure if any of you saw him at Guy's) even called on OTD to say how gutted he was for us and genuinely shocked as he really had high hopes for this cycle and thought it would be it, he has been absolutely amazing since we went back to Guy's in December. We're giving it a couple of months and then doing a natural FET, have follow up mid May.

Hope your appointment goes ok on Tuesday Izabela, personally id try a FET as I find them so much easier than fresh cycles and would choose it every time if I could, Im even thinking of doing a freeze all for any future cycles as I can't get a sniff of a BFP from a fresh cycle no matter what we try but my one and only FET gave me a BFP.

Hope everyone is enjoying the easter bank holiday x


----------



## key24

Tinkerbell really sorry about you bfn it is always so painful & hard to move forward but at least you have 2 frosties and seem to respond much better to fet so let's hope that next one gives you little one you deserve 

Izabela hope you appointment today goes well. It's a difficult choice as to whether to try frozen or go straight for fresh - hopefully they can give you some sound advice today to help you decided. I'm sure you've had some really tough days, but you are so amazingly strong & positive and I know this will help you on next cycle whatever you decide

Love to you both xx


----------



## kazzab25

Tinkerbell I'm so sorry! It's so hard! 2 great frosties!! Let us no when you start your cycle. 

Monkeyfeet any news? 

Izabella how dud your appt go? 

Briss your starting soon??n


----------



## Briss

*Tinkerbell*, I am so sorry about your bfn, heart-breaking! there is still hope with your frozen embryos and as you said FET seems to work much better for a lot of women. keeping my fingers crossed for you.

*kazzab*, I am still waiting for my initial appointment but feeling less and less hopeful. ladies were saying that it may take 4-9 months after the initial appointment to the actual cycle because they make you repeat all your tests all over again and even then maybe we are waiting for nothing and wont get the funding. it's already been 4 months of waiting I could have had a cycle by now. because we already had 2 private cycles we cant do any more in the UK cos we can lose our entitlement on the NHS so we may have to go aboard to have a cycle while we are waiting for the NHS.


----------



## Izabela

Thinkerbel have you though when you are going for your frostie?

Briss NHS is a pain. I had a friend who waited for 6 months from the consultation and were given 2 free NHS goes. The first one was cancelled due to poor response and they withdraw the second go due to low AMH. She felt really cheted because of the wait and because they took forever to tell her the AMH results and she lost nearly 2 years. I hope you have better luck. I have alleys considered going abroad could be a good plan for you.

AFM I have been MIA for awhile because I had family about and I tried to keep distracted from failing to conceive. I had my appointment after Easter with Dr Kalaf. He advised us to go for a fresh cycle when we are ready and to keep th frostie as ''is mony in the bank'' - his expresion. He recommended to have a scan to check if is any stamp of the tube left and if it is they will clip them there. I was not happy about another oppertion but he said it only takes 10 min and is worthy to eliminate further ectopic. I will keep the same protocol but no BC this time. We want to cycle again in June.


Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Serena80

Hello, how is everyone doing?

Tinkerbell - do you have your follow up soon?

Briss - have you heard anything yet?

Kazza - how are you & the twins getting on?

Monkeyfeet - any news?! 

Key - how are you getting on? Did you have a good holiday? Was Isabelle ok on the plane?

Izabella - have you booked in your operation yet? Fingers crossed you'll have another successful cycle but they can prevent the ectopic with this operation x

AFM - both Rosie & I have colds so it's a miserable house but going to Wales next week with friends which I'm looking forward to x


----------



## kazzab25

Hey sorry for not posting 

Hope everyone is well.

Serena and key . Hope you are both well and Isabelle and Rosie 

Tinkerbell, Isabella and briss how are you? Any news on cycles, operation etc? 

Monkey feet what was the outcome of your cycle? 

AFM we are all well no news really!


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Hi all, 

Sorry for such a long time not posting.

How are you all? Tinkerbelll, Briss and Isabella, how're you doing and where are you up too?

Key, Kazza and serena, I hope you and babes are all well and that serena, you and Rosie are over your cold? They seem to be a permanent fixture in our household and we don't even yet have nursery to contend with!

Afm, we have been so lucky and are currently 13wks pregnant, so anxious still (I don't think that ever goes away) and just taking each day as it comes. Had some very early complications as was seemedly an intra uterine and an ectopic but turns out all is ok with just the one healthy preg.
Mark is in the middle of a 9mth tpur due to finish in decker and we are currently enjoying our first 3 wks together since march - so have come away to Portugal for a blissful week in a villa - just the 3 of us.

Anyway, hope you're all well and enjoying the sunshine.

I still think of you all loads and check in frequently - just don't often seem to find the time to post.xxx


----------



## Serena80

Oh my god, great news! I can't reply properly now but just wanted to say how pleased I am for you - just amazing x
Hope you have a lovely holiday with your little family x
Also - I will post your back to you asap, I keep meaning to but I will get it done! X


----------



## kazzab25

Monkey feet that's fab news!! Have a lovely holiday! I love Portugal!!!


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Ah, thanks ladies. No rush at all re the book serena, just whenever you get a moment, I know what it's like. Hope you've found it useful.

Hope you're all well.xx


----------



## key24

Monkeyfeet that's wonderful news - congratulations :) hope you're having a wonderful time on holiday and making most of time with just 3 of you before little one arrives!

Kazza / Rosie - hope you're both well and enjoying the lovely weather with the little ones

Izabela how did your appt go after a Easter? Have you decided to go for fresh again or try FET? Hope you're doing ok

Briss - any news on when your cycle woll start hun? You've been so patient with everything I'm sure your dying to get things moving more quickly

Tinkerbell - how are rings going for you? I'm sure things have been tough past few months but please don't give up hope for getting your little obe

All good here with us and Isabelle we are weaning now and she is really enjoying food, can't believe she will be 6 mths in a week or so it has gone so very quickly.

Although I don't post as much these days I think of you a often and Briss, Tinkerbell & Izabela I send lots of good luck and luck and know you'll get bfp soon

K xx


----------



## Briss

hi ladies, nice to read that everyone is doing well. I am still waiting to hear about our 3rd IVF, we have done all tests and just waiting whether we can get IVF and the funding. hopefully they will make a decision soon so we could start or move on.

things have been tough tbh, DH has been on hormonal treatment for 6 months but his SA did not improve at all. do not even know where we go from here, I guess its just ICSI or IMSI.


----------



## key24

Briss ICSI worked for us so don't give up hope - that way they only need a small quantity of decent sperm for it to work. Must be very tough for you both though to keep taking all the hormone treatment for so long with little effect

Really hope you hear when you can start very soon - fingers crossed for you

Xx


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Briss, we too have had to have icsi all three times due to severe male factor - in theory it's worked everytime for us, albeit didn't all result in love birth but I def take that as a positive. Fingers crossed you can get going again soon. Xxxx


----------



## kazzab25

We also have severe male factor and icsi worked for us. Eventually!


----------



## Serena80

Hello, how is everyone doing? X


----------



## Briss

ladies, I hope all is well.

we are finally making some progress. We got the NHS funding!! I was very nervous about it cos everything was against us and my FS did not think we'd get it because of my FSH. the Chinese treatment I've been on to reduce FSH for the last 5 months did not improve things and my FSh went up even higher but luckily I had my official test during the only cycle when my FSH was just below the threshold! such a relief! I was so stressed about it and for so long. it'll be a huge help cos I just do not know how many it's going to take... I am supposed to be on menopur 450 - the highest dose and lots and lots of other stuff which I know nothing about. I could only recognise the trigger, cetrotide and progesterone but there is so much more... they said they will explain as we go alone cos before we start stims it's not relevant and they want to make sure I have no cysts and the lining is thin before we can start stims. I may have to repeat prep stage a few times before we get there

they call it short protocol but its long actually cos I start on CD 14 the cycle before with Norethisterone. I've already started Norethisterone, which is supposed to regulate the timing for IVf so my AF starts on a weekday (they do not do scans on weekend). they are trying to delay my AF by 2-3 days so my AF starts Monday-Wednesday.

No growth hormone for me unfortunately due to medical history. Really gutted as it helps with number of follicals 

I've asked for IMSI this time but for that we will have to pay ourselves cos it's not covered by the NHS. I still think it's worth it cos we already had two failed ICSIs and DH's morphology is very low even though he seriously cut down his beer. 

basically it "only" took 8 months from the referral to the start of the cycle, that's NHS for you. I am just happy we are finally doing something


----------



## Izabela

Monkefeet congratulations and happy 9 months.

Briss really hope this is your time.

Hope everybody is well.


----------



## Izabela

Here are my bad news


JUNE/JULY ICSI 6 - no good embies - lots of eggs - clinic did not do any blood test - I am suspecting high E2 - always a problem and this time no pill before. BFN
FET - 1 embie - BFP. 10 days past transfer light spoting orange / coral watery - some pain. I had to fight the clinic and GP for blood test. One done today - Saturday the next. I still do not have the results from today.
What do you think can be the 3 rd ectopic in the stamp? 

Here are my pregnacy tests I feel they are not dark enough!
Blood test at 11 d 5t 218. GP said is low only 2-3 weeks. I am 4 weeks 2 days.


----------



## Izabela

My test
 



Attached Files:







20140827_185035-1.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Briss

Izabela, I think the line is getting darker so hopefully beta is going up. praying for a good pregnancy for you

afm, started stims last night, am on 450 menopur - the highest dose, also on steroids. not very optimistic as they only saw 4 follicles on the left and 2 on the right but we have to keep trying.


----------



## Izabela

Hi Briss 6 folies is good. You only need few good ones. After my last stimulation I will not want many eggs. I got 15 last time -a lot for me as my AMH is low. The clinic did not monitored my blood and I think I was hiperstimulate (not a risk to OHS but my E2 goes high) and all eggs were compromised. Only 7 fertilised and none made good blasts best 2bc. The previous I got 10 eggs I was on the pill before so my E2 raised slowly and the eggs were good. 8 fertilised and 3 good grades. One is the positive test now and the other 2 double ectopic in March. 
I think as long as all your bloods are as it should 6 folies is very promising. Best wishes x

AFM my blood came to 516 and progesterone at 116. The consultant thinks is ok. I really hope there are no more complications. I am so scared of another ectopic ending in surgery. .. time of work. Last time I told my work that I had addiziones removed, which they did it as they were operating on me anyway. Miscarriages are awful but ectopis are 100 times worst. I have huge ugly cuts on my lower abdomen who will remember me about the loss and all sorts of abdominal pain as all intestines and staff are stuck together.


----------



## Briss

I agree ectopics are devastating and such a traumatic experience. your beta looks great I so hope this is it for you.

I've got a cold and my temp is constantly raised at 37, slightly worried this may affect egg quality


----------



## Izabela

Briss I would not be much worried about slightly temperature. I do not think affects the eggs. How is stims going. When do you think your are going for EC. Wish I lots of luck.

I am still worried as I have some pain in the left side. Could be adizions or again another ectopic. I am waiting for the clinic to book me for a scan this week.


----------



## Serena80

Izabela - that's great news. Really hoping it works out and the scans show that it's not ectopic. It must be so scary, hope you hear about your scan today.

Briss - good luck with the stims. When is egg collection? It really is all about quality over quantity so don't be disappointed with a low number,. Wishing you the best of luck.

Monkeyfeet - how are you progressing? When is your baby due?

Key/Kazza/Tinkerbell - how are you all?

AFM - just booked an appointment at Guys for 3 weeks time, should be able to start FET in a month's time. X


----------



## Briss

had a scan this morning, nothing interesting, only 2 follicles are growing so far, there are a few little ones that may catch up. a bit depressing but as always hoping and praying, it's only Cd 6 and 4th day of stims.


----------



## Izabela

Briss you are only day 4 of stimulation. I usury got me first scan on day 5 or 6. Some take longer to grow. On what med are you? Is this the short protocol?

Serena how great you going for the frost soon. How many do you have? How is Rosalie? 

AFM I have a scan tomorrow at Guys I hope so much is not ectopic. I had some tummy pains but no spoting since last Thursday.


----------



## Briss

*Izabela*, best of luck with your scan, I so hope it's good news! 

I am on short protocol on 450 menopur from CD3, I think they keep you on stims for 9-10 days on this protocol. My next scan is tomorrow


----------



## Serena80

Briss - hope your next scan shows a few more follicles growing x

Izabela - good luck with your scan tomorrow, hopefully the pains will just be the embryo nestling in! You so deserve an easy pregnancy after everything you've been through.

I've got 2 frozen blasts, not sure of the quality. Going to have one put back in at a time, but it costs about £1800 so not sure about any of this yet until we have the meeting & get some advice. They said I can start on CD1 of next period but I can't even remember how long the FET process takes. Seems like forever ago now! X


----------



## Briss

a quick update, no miracles for me unfortunately after 6 days of stims on 450 menopur only 3 follicles seem to be growing (one on the side where I have a cyst so may not be accessible), the rest are small and does not look like they have time to catch up but I am still hoping. Will have one more scan over the weekend. I guess at this point I am just glad they carry on with the cycle and still hope for a positive outcome. I am trying to stay detached from the process cos up until EC there wont be any certainty as to whether I have any eggs and if I lost any to early O and up until ET I wont know if any embryos have survived so I have not cancelled any business trips yet and will deal with that when I get there. I have to be honest the fact that this is an NHS funded cycle takes so much pressure off, for some reason I'd be more upset now thinking how much money we are wasting. taking money worries out of this is huge actually. although I guess going forward it's just going to be a natural IVf for me


----------



## Izabela

Briss stay positive as you only need a good one. Yes an NHS cycle is more relaxing. Are you taking cetrocide or the nasal spray. Keep an eye on early ovulation because shoots the progesterone up and compromises the quality of egg and lining. This was my case and the first clinic failed to diagnose. Cetrocide works fantastic for me. I am allergic to spray so may be just my case. But if you suspect early ovulation ask them for blood test. 

Serena how lucky to have 2 frostie! Good luck in few weeks time x.
I done unmedicated frostie. Went so quick. 2 weeks from last period caught the ovulation and went for transfer 5 days later. 

AFM - it is not ectopic! 1st time pregnancy in my uterus! So nervous and scared as I hardlly had any luck.
Too early to see heart beat 5w 2 days but the consultant saw a blob so so far looks ok not just an empty sac. He was pleased with what he seen an previous bloods. Hope so much is going ok. 
I went so scared as all night before the scan had so much pain on the left. It seems to be the ovar and corpum lutenum. 
No scans available for 3 weeks although the consultant wanted to book us in 10 days.


----------



## Serena80

Izabela - amazing news! So so happy for you. Can't wait to hear more at your next scan. Are you tempted to go somewhere else for a scan or just wait 3 weeks? Wishing you so much love & luck with this pregnancy, you deserve a super easy pregnancy & delivery x

Briss - keep positive, hopefully the scan this weekend will bring good news x


----------



## kazzab25

Hey ladies! 

Congratulations izabella I am so so pleased! Keep us posted on your progress!! 

Briss how are you doing? You only need one good egg !! 

Serena great news about FET I can't remember the process now either!!! Good luck! 

Monkey feet how are you? 

Key hope you and Isabelle are well! 

AFM I've started the pill to start my egg donation cycle to a lady who has had 4 fails! Egg collection should be next month as I am on the short protocol! No down reg!!


----------



## key24

Lots going on so great to hear from you all.
Izabela I literally couldn't be happier to hear you are pregnant. You have been thru so much & had such a long journey to get here you really deserve to have the best pregnant, easiest labour & best sleeping baby when they arrive :) can't wait to hear how things are progressing on your next scan in a few weeks

Briss - sorry to hear that the number of eggs are looking low but I can only agree with the others it is quality over quantity every time. I never got many eggs but they always seemed to be good quality so I'll keeps fingers crossed that you have a couple good ones for EC

Serena exciting news about FET - we are also looking to start soon with medicated cycle at lister as soon as next period arrives

Kazza - think it's amazing that you are going thru it all again to donate for that lady - it is the most amazing gift in the world you are giving her & I think you're fab for doing it :)

Isabelle is doing great we have 4 full teeth & 2 more just starting to poke thru and she is just starting to be happy standing! I'm very sad to be going back to work 3 weeks today though - time had gone too quickly


Xxxxx


----------



## Briss

had my EC today - 4 eggs!!!!!!! cannot believe this! we have asked for IMSI so we can only use mature ones, they will call me tomorrow with any update. 

somehow this EC was so tough, I am all in pain and can't move, my ovaries are hurting bad and I had red bleeding


----------



## key24

Brilliant news Briss - 4 eggs is great that is what we had after embryo sharing and had 2 blast put back & now have Isabelle. Sorry to hear you're suffering though, couple of paracetamols & hot water bottle might help?
Really hope u get good news tomorrow on fertilisation xxx


----------



## Serena80

Great news Briss, hope you get some great embryos x


----------



## Briss

I ended up in A&E last night after sever abdominal pain and apparently I have blood inside which came from my right ovary :( devastating I am in so much pain

also got a call from the lab - no fertilisation 

needless to say I am in pieces


----------



## key24

Oh Briss I am so so sorry of course you'll be devasted & must be do much worseto be in so much pain too. Hope you are getting lots of love & support 

Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Serena80

Oh Briss, that's awful. I'm so sorry. X


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Oh Briss, I am so sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you so much.xxx

Izabela, wow! Biggest congrats to you, you have been through so much to get here. Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy. I too had a lot of pain at beginning if this pregnancy and feared so much for another ectopic. It's so frightening but mine was fibroid pain. There are so many explanations and everything in there is still so swollen from treatment etc. Much love.

Serena - how exciting that you are possibly starting out again! I've never had fet a can't help with timescales but it's all very exciting. How is rosalie doing? She must be 13-14mths now? 

Kazza - you are amazing! What a fab thing to do! How are the twins doing? Hope all is well with you and this round for donation is not too stressful emotionally or physically.

Key - exciting that you are thinking about another round too! It's all happening. Keep us posted. 

All is well here - just gone into 3rd trimester. Have had no spd as yet (touch wood) so currently finding Thai pregnancy much much easier (once I got passed 16wls that's is). Still very exhausting with a toddler as oh still away til end of November but I am so so grateful. I have elected for a section at 39wks as daren't risk a natural given William was 10lb6 and ended in and emergency - I couldn't bare another emergency section. So we are due to have this one (a girl!) on 12th December. 

Anyways - so sorry not been on in so long but I do still think of you all often.

Lots of love.xx


----------



## Izabela

Briss I am so sorry for you news. My hea heart goes to you. Big cuddle and I have no words to say how much I feel for you.

Kaza you are so generous. Such a great gift. I would not be pregnant without a generous donor. 

Key so lovely to you are going for a sibling. LISTER are great.

Serena when do you start? 

Monkefeet I hope your pregnacy goes great. How many weeks are you now.

AFM - all ok so far but I am so frightened that something bad may happen. 2 weeks until scan. I hope to see a great heart beat. Thank you for your positive thoughts. X


----------



## key24

Brussels I hope you are starting to recover & not in so much pain anymore x

Monkeyfeet lovely to hear from you - can't believe your in the 3rd trimester already & having a girl that's brillant news. I'm sure the last few weeks will fly by

Izabela I'm sure the scan seems a lifetine away but glad you're not having any more pain and can't wait to hear about & see scan soon 

Serena - sounds like we might be doing FET at same time would be brilliant if we both got positives then

Kazza how are things going starting your treatment

Xxx


----------



## kazzab25

Briss I am so so sorry, chin up my lovely you will get there! 

Key and serena really looking forward to you starting your new cycles., amazing! 

Izabella, glad your feeling ok can't wait for your scan! 

Monkeyfeet! Great to hear from you. Glad things progressing well! 

Afm twins are great thanks! Had all my meds delivered yesterday period next week and then the donation starts! Eeeeek.


----------



## Serena80

Monkeyfeet - brilliant news, not long until you meet your girl in December! It must be tough being heavily pregnant and looking after William on your own. Will you OH be around for a while from November?

Izabela - how's the pregnancy? Feeling ok? 

Kazza - such a great thing you're doing, have you started now?

Key - how are you getting on with FET?

Briss - how are you? Has the pain eased now?

AFM - has my appt, all very positive. I should start FET in Oct & aim for transfer around the end of November x


----------



## key24

Briss hope your doing ok hun & not having any more pain.

Izabela - how are things going when is your scan?

Monkeyfeet - won't be long til you meet your little girl - I best this third trimester will fly by :)

Kazza - can't believe you kick off so soon - really hope your friend gets her bfp from your embroyos, such a gift your giving them

Serena - glad things went well at Guys and you'll only be a couple of weeks behind us. Let's hope trying this time is a bit more straightforward

Afm - day 21 of cycle on Sunday so start DR then and I'm guessing transfer will be towards end of Oct, which is about same time we move - so nothing like a stress free few weeks coming up

Hope everyone is doing well xxx


----------



## Briss

Ladies, thank you so much for support! I had my "second opinion appointment" with a senior consultant at a different hospital and it seems like things are going in the right direction. he agreed with UCLH that not doing a lap was the right way to go about it, and there is every hope that things will heal in about 6-8 weeks. seems like this could have happened to anyone, I was just unlucky. even then, the risks are still there until the blood is fully absorbed so i should be careful and take things easy. We should not TTC this month which is disappointing although considering the pain not sure I am up to it anyway. 

I went back to RMU today for a follow up and finally saw a consultant (not the usual junior doctors). apparently I was not supposed to go back to work... I need rest to ensure things do not get worse so i am back on sick leave for another week. they wanted to discharge me but I asked for another follow up appointment because I really want to make sure blood is completely gone and ovaries work normally. but so far so good, the blood is reducing, the ovaries have gone back to normal size but they still do not appear normal yet, there are cysts with blood but these should be resolved in a month or so. the pain is still there and surprisingly my right shoulder pain is also related to the incident. I feel a bit more optimistic but I guess I need to wait and see how things are going next couple of cycles.


----------



## Izabela

Briss I am glad your ovaries are back to normal size and is good that are looking nearly ok. You are very strong to be able to go back to work so soon after all of this. It is good you got another week off. Take care of yourself. Big hug.

Key and Serena I can't believe that you are going for transfer at the end of October and November. Not long left.

Kaza hope you enjoy meds free week and hopefully not too many sides effects from spray and stims.

Monkeyfeet can't belive you are in the third trimester. And a girl- lovely! C sections sound nicely planned. That makes me think if my last one was not ectopic I would have been due at the end of October.

AFM scan went great yesterday we saw a lovely heart beat and the baby measured 8 weeks 3 days although I was 8 weeks to 2 days. Cervix was nicely closed, lining was ok and so the ovaries. All together we were very happy. In the Night time I had some light brown spoting when I wiped and 1 or 2 on pantiline. I was so scared. Lucky it all became lighter and withe by lunch time. Since I only had white discharge. I had no spoting before apart from 2 little ones before the test day, 16 days post ovulation. I believe was from the vaginal ultrasound but I have not had any spots after my last scan at 5 weeks 2 days. I hope this will stick. I am so stress because I had not had much luck and is hard to believe is going to happen.


----------



## key24

Briss - really glad to hear things are starting to heal - you've been so unlucky and suffered so much pain I'm so glad to hear it's starting to inprove. Take the time off to recover & pamper yourself hun xxx

Izabela that is fantastic news. My understanding is that once you've seen heartbeat chances of everything going ok are so much higher and only a few more weeks to go until in 2 & more relaxed trimester. So happy & excited for you, are u going to find out sex?

So I start down reg sniffers today & back to work tomorrow! It's all happening together but blast transfer from Guys to lister is complete so guess it's full ste ahead...

Kazza / Serena hope u are both ok. I think you start drugs soon don't u?

Monkeyfeet - not long to go, hope last few weeks are going well

Love to all xxx


----------



## Izabela

Key I hope you do not get to many sides effects. It I this your first day back to work after your maternity leave. Hope you have a easy day.

AFM over 48 hours and no discharge. I hope that was the end of it. Early upseating. I think was the wand. 
The statistics says a heart beat at 7 weeks means 75% the pregnancy will continue right and the heart beat at 8 weeks rises the chances to 98%. Heartbeat at 10 weeks 94.5%. It just my luck I do not trust. With ivf ectopic the chances were 2 % . But I hope our luck has 
changed. 

Good luck to everyone. Xxx


----------



## kazzab25

Isabella I feel confident your luck has finally changed!!! I am so pleased!!! 

Brussels how are doing? 

Monkey feet!!! Wow your pregnancy had flown!!! 

Key and serena how are you both doing? 

AFM started stims last night, back on Wednesday for a scan. No down reg for me!!!


----------



## key24

Izabela you deserve some good luck hun so odds have to be on your side this time x

Kazza - wow that's come round quick, so will EC be in a couple of weeks?

First day back was ok - long day as had to travel quite far but wasn't too bad, although the 5.50 start with Izzy this morning might make it a long day! No side effects yet for me so hopefully it will carry on like this ...

Xx


----------



## key24

How's everyone doing?
Izabela I hope the pregnancy is going well - have you had any morning sickness at all?
Briss how are you bearing up - I hope you are fully recovered now & not suffering any more pain x

Monkeyfeet - not long til you meet your little lady :)

Serena / Kazza - how are the little ones doing? Serena have you started sniffers now?

Afm all good with me just had scan at lister and everything ok to start building up lining now. I come back in 10days when hopefully we can schedule transfer - very excited really hope it works!!
Izzy is doing great and crawling all over the place at the moment - she can really get some speed up now

Hope you're all well

K xx


----------



## Izabela

Hi Key glad you are nearly there. Izzy seems to be so active :). 

Kazza an Serena hope your cycle are going great. 

Monkeyfeet we are waiting for the new any soon?

Briss I hope everything is good with you. What is your next move.

AFM nausea and bitter test all days. Sometimes headaches and disrupted sleep, over 5 toilet trips in the night but I am not complaining all ok and no scares. Tuesday in a week I have my Down Sindrom scan and screaning. Worried about this but I hope I will be lucky enough and all ok.


----------



## kazzab25

Key how's that lining coming along!!! My josh is still trying to crawl! Only done it once and now he has forgotten! 

Serena How are you!

Isabella sounds like things are progressing well good luck with the test! 

Briss how are you? 

Monkeyfeet how you feeling? 

Afm had ec last Monday 9 eggs collected 4 fertilised I wasn't that happy but I hope works for my friend! Guys are so cautious about stimming me!


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Hi everyone, been a long time since I've posted on here but after my 4th fail I needed a break and was finding things harder than ever.

But I'm back with some very cautious good news, we decided to go ahead with another FET this month and despite the thaw not going well at all, transferring 2 which I was always against and spending most of the day of transfer and rest of the wait till test day down and miserable and feeling like we had no hope, last sunday I got a BFP :) I'm currently in beta hell though, due to previous chemical I asked to have my beta levels checked and Mondays (9dp5dt) was really low at 30 it had almost doubled in 43 hours by Wednesday and gone up to 56 and today a smaller rise at 91 so we're far from safe at the moment but they're still optimistic that it's at least rising at quite a good rate but the numbers are just so much lower than usual, I've also been told to watch out for symptoms of an ectopic. I'm back Monday for my 4th beta and hope so much to see it in the 200's.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Briss

*Tink*, I am very happy to hear your news, I am so hoping it's going to turn out well for you. you so deserve it. Just a quick one really, you mentioned you've also been told to watch out for symptoms of an ectopic. I've recently had a scan at the Gynaecology Ultrasound Centre in harley street. Am so impressed with Davor Jurkovic! he really knows how and where to look. No one ever did a scan so thoroughly. He even showed me a place where the IVF needle went into my ovary! impressive. The reason I mention this place is cos they do early pregnancy scans and can see it about 3 days after a missed period so if you are worried I'd just go there for a peace of mind.

*afm*, things have been quite tough after the IVF complications, took about 5 weeks to recover but I am happy to report all blood have been absorbed finally so we can plan our next IVF. I think we are going to stick to natural IVF from now on and most likely abroad in Czech Republic so am trying to work out all the logistics.


----------



## Izabela

Thikerbell great news I hope your little blast is a slow raiser. Keep optimistic. It is a step forward. Good that you keep an eye for ectopic. I have everything cross for you. You deserve this so much. Xx

Briss I am glad you have recovered and you are planning your next cycle. I am in agreement natural cycle is better for the body and the egg quality. On my last cycle I had 15 eggs and none great. I would have considered natural Ivf if I was not using frozen sperm donor. I need to maximise the use of the ampule. But if I need another cycle I will go fore few eggs with mild stimulation. Hope next one is for you.

Kazza 9 eggs is good. Yes Guys are so scared of OHS with you. As my AMH is low I did not get any blood test cand my E2 went too high and all 15 eggs were not great. If I need next time I'll go for 7 eggs. Good luck to your friend. 

AFM I had my 13 weeks scan today and all ok. Was lovely to see the baby. I really hope that all is going to be ok from now.

Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## key24

Tinkerbell that is great news - how did you get on yesterday really hope beta is continuing to rise & it's great news I have everything crossed for you xx

Izabela so glad you're over 13 weeks now & things are going well, you really really deserve a lovely & simple pregnancy. When is your due date again?

Briss really glad you are healing & looking at options again. I know you have been through so much (seems we have all been thru quite a journey on this thread!) but I know you will get there like we have 

Kazza - glad EC all went ok and it sounds like you had a good response - 4 fertilised is fantastic it's definitely quality not quantity for your friend.

Monkeyfeet hope you're keeping we'll, not too long now :)

Serena - hope treatment is going ok and not suffering from sniffers too much. How's Rosie doing?

Afm - everything going well for FET I'm having transfer on Tues!! Only have 1 blast so really hope it survives! Izzy is doing great she's crawling around & into everything @ the moment :)

Xxxx


----------



## Izabela

Key how was the transfer today.  I was thinking of you. Hopefully the 2ww is not to hard. Hope this is a lucky one Xx


----------



## key24

Thanks Isabela everything went ok on end. The embroyo only had 65% of cells post thaw which is ok but not great apparently - but it did regain it's shape 100% so they seemed to think that was good. They downgraded it from 4bb to 4cc Becuase of cell loss. They were running over 1hr late so I had the fullest bladder ever and trsnsfer was quite uncomfortable!

It's weird being Pupo again - I can't take it easy like last time and have to lift up my beautiful 10kg+ weight called Isabelle all the time:) I'm just busy at work & with her so hopefully 2ww will fly..,

How are you doing - are you going to find out sex at 20wk scan?

How's everyone else - all well I hope

Xxxx


----------



## Izabela

Key I have everything cross for you. Mine was 4BB. The fact that has expanded to is old shape is fantastic. Ouch an our late us horrible. I went to empty some of my blader last time. 
Wow your but if ul girl is nearly 1 year. I can imagine she keeps you bussy :). 
Any symptoms so far. Are you going to test early? 


Hope everyone is well and I am looking forward to read your news. 

AFM I will find out the sex just before Christmas. Can't wait. X


----------



## key24

Hi Izabela not good news my end unfortunately as I tested negative. I wasn't surprised as didn't have same symptoms as with Isabelle. We 're going to try a fresh cycle in Jan I think. Although it's still really tough it does help having Isabelle to focus on

Isabela won't be long until you can find out the sex - how exciting can 'to wait to hear

Xx


----------



## Izabela

Oh Key I am sorry to hear it is negative. It is good you have Isabelle as a distraction. Nevertheless it's not easy emotionally and not fair that you have to go again though all those appointments, meds build up while carrying for a baby and working + the expense. Frozen cycle are easier but still so much hard work than natural pregnancy. 
January should be your time. We all deserve our complete families. Xxx 

Yes 22 December my next scan. Hope little one is doing well. At how many weeks did you feel Isabelle moving? I thought I felt something.


----------



## Serena80

Key - so sorry. But what a lovely distraction? Now she's crawling she must be a real distraction! So sorry it didn't work but have lots of good feelings about new year x

Izabela - such an exciting time. And feeling movement, that's wonderful. So pleased for you x

Tinkerbell - how are you? I hope that everything is ok x

Kazza - how are those lovely twins?

AFM - transfer on Friday is the embryo survives the thaw x


----------



## kazzab25

Isabelle great news on the scan! Looking forward to 22nd!! 

Key sorry about bfn! I hope you have a great Xmas and izzys first birthday then focus on a new fresh cycle! 

Briss how you doing? 

Serena how are you after your transfer? 

Tinkerbell how are you doing? 

Afm twins are great! Back to work next month!


----------



## Briss

Hi ladies, more sad news for me. Dh and I went to Czech republic for our 4th IVF, completely natural this time, no stims. I had two follicles but they could nor get any eggs :( so very sad. We will carry on with natural IVF, maybe try Germany next month. The only good thing us that the Czech clinic did not charge us for the failed cycle.


----------



## Serena80

Hi Briss, so sorry that it didn't work for you. Hopefully you can use the money to get your BFP in Germany. Do you have plans to try again?

Kazza - can't believe you are only just going back to work - feels like you've had ages off! 

Monkeyfeet - how are you? Have you had your baby?! X


----------



## Izabela

Briss I am sorry to hear your news. I am glad you keeping at it. Soon should happen for you. Keep positive no matter how hard. It took us 8 transfers, 6 ICSI cycles - 5 transfers and 3 frozen transfer we had our first ICSI in December 11. I have no known issues but I lost both tubes to ectopic, 4 cycles of early ovulation which compromises the embrios quality even if look great by day 3 or 5 and the last ICSI cycle with high Estradiol per number of eggs which again compromises quality. It is good you know your body because most of the clinics do one size fits all. We also used donor sperm because would have take too long, if would have worked with my husband nonmotile sperm and the child would had been a CF carrier and 50% could have infertility issues if a boy, due to blocked ducts also needing ICSI.

Serena when is your test day. I have everything cross for you. How old is Rosalie now?

Hope everybody is well.


----------



## Serena80

Hello - test day is 2nd, but I don't think it's worked. I've got awful period pain & no sore boobs or anything as I did with my first pregnancy.

Izabela - you've been through so much, you deserve the best birth ever!


----------



## Izabela

Thinking of you Serena finger cross. Period like pain is a good sign. I hope it works for you. You and your family deserve this. Xxx


----------



## key24

Serena good luck for OTD tomorrow :)

Briss so sorry to hear it didn 'to work out in Czech I guess at least a natural ivf must have been a lot kinder to your body so that's a good thing. We've all been through a lot to get our babies or bfp and I just know you will too but it is such a cruel journey

Izabela can't wait to hear how scan goes and if you're team blue or pink

Kazza -being back at work sucks :( well actually not true I kinda enjoy it but miss Izzy a lot but I'm sure you'll do great and it's Xmas soon anyway :)

Monkey feet how are you doing, have you had your little girl?

Tinkerbell I really hope everything worked out for you this time

Xxxx


----------



## Serena80

Got a BFP & scan booked for the 22nd. Very excited x

Key - any luck finding a good clinic near you? Is it Izzy's birthday this month? X

Izabela - when is your next scan? X


----------



## Izabela

Great news! Congratulations Serena!!!! So pleased for you!! Xx Great you have the scan so soon.

Mine has been changed from 22nd to 29 th.


----------



## Izabela

Serena how was your scan? Are now discharged to your local hospital? 
Merry Christmas to everyone.


----------



## Serena80

Hello, the scan was fine thanks. I've had bleeding for the last week so I was really surprised that everything was ok. We saw the heartbeat & they've discharged us to the NHS now. Fingers crossed!

Are you looking forward to Monday? Will you find out the gender? X


----------



## Izabela

Great news. So pleased for you. Sorry to hear you had bleeding and you was worried. It is common in pregnancy.. Lovely Christmas present! 

Can not wait for Monday. Hope all is ok. Merry Christmas! ×××


----------



## Serena80

Good luck for tomorrow Izabela! Very excited for you!

Hope everyone has had a lovely Christmas x


----------



## Izabela

Thanks Serena. 

All looking great is a girl! We are so happy.


----------



## Serena80

Oh brilliant news! So happy for you x


----------



## key24

Izabela that's brilliant news - girls are so cute :)

Serena glad to hear everything is going ok with you now - when is your due date?

We're going to start fresh cycle soon have 1st meeting at a new clinic in a couple of week, fingers crossed but can 'to believe if all works out we'll have another almost Christmas baby!!

Xx


----------



## kazzab25

Izabella great news!!! 

Key do keep us posted!!!!! 

Happy new year all!!!!


----------



## Monkeyfeet81

Wow!! So sorry I've been AWOL. I got logged out somehow then couldn't remember my login details. Ditz!
We had our little girl, Ruby Grace on 12/12 by elective section. 9lb5! All is going well, can't believe set is 6wks already.

I feel totally out of the loop - Congrats serena!! So very pleased for you. How very exciting. I hope pregnancy is treating you kindly.

Izabela, how lovely that you're having a girl. Does it feel real yet?

Key, how did your appt go re a new fresh cycle? 

Hope all else are well.xx


----------



## key24

Congratulations Monkeyfeet on the birth of Ruby - sounds like she was a really healthy size. How is it going juggling the two little ones?

Izabela how are things with you - when are you due again?

Serena hope you are enjoying the 2nd trimester, time seems to be flying on your pregnancy.

Jazz a how are the twins doing?

My consultancy went ok we start a fresh cycle on very similar protocol to when we had Isabelle this week. Not looking forward to all the extra pills & injections but know it's worth it

Xxxx


----------



## Izabela

Congratulations Monkeyfeet! Ruby sounds great. X

Key great news you starting again the treatment. How are you getting on? X

Serena how many weeks are you now? x

I am now 33 weeks due on 4th May. I have been offline for a while as at 22 weeks scan I had a short cervix and I had to take it easy. As you can imagine after al the experience with IVF I was worried and I kept away from forums. Now I am not as stressed as baby should be fine if comes early. 

Hope everybody is well and all your lovely babies are enjoying the spring. X


----------



## Serena80

Hello, how is everyone doing?

Izabela - how are you?! Are you due soon? Hope everything is ok & not too uncomfortable!

Monkey feet - hope everything is going well being a double mum x

AFM - 24 weeks pregnant & all seems ok so far. Just been made redundant though which is shitty - in consultation so it should be official at the end of June, just as I ho on maternity leave! X

Hope everyone is doing well & enjoying the sunshine x


----------



## Izabela

Hi all.

Serena I am glad to hear your pregnacy is going well and you are already in the third trimester. Sorry to hear about the redundancy. How is Rosalie dose she understand she is going to have a sister or brother. X

My baby girl was born on 21st April and she is perfect to us. We called her Isabella. A name I liked it for long time.

I hope everybody is well and hope to receive your news soon. Xx


----------



## Serena80

Wow!!! Congratulations! Lovely news x

Isabella is a great name - you have the same name!

How was the labour? And the first month of being a mum? X


----------



## Izabela

Realy enjoy being a mum and I love my little one so much. My name is not Isabella, I am a boring Anna :).

Serena when are you due? 

Xx


----------



## Serena80

I'm so pleased for you, a long journey but worth it now Isabella is here. So wonderful.

Ps - Anna is my favourite girl's name x

I'm due on the 6th August. Feeling huge now x


----------



## Izabela

Do you know if is a girl or a boy or is going to be a surprise. Not long left :). How is Rosie? Is she ready to be a big sister? Xx


----------



## Serena80

Hello, just to let you know I had my little boy - Jack x

Hope you're all well! X


----------



## Izabela

Serena80 said:


> Hello, just to let you know I had my little boy - Jack x
> 
> Hope you're all well! X



Congratulations Serena. How lovely to have a girl and a boy and the name Jack is great. Take care and let us know how you manage 2 little children. Xxx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi all congratulations all round!!! Hope everyone is doing well I'm so pleased this thread is still alive after all we have been through together!!!


----------



## NW_AS

Hi Ladies, I am new to this community - my husband and I have been trying, and have since been referred to Guys, where we have completed our first ICSI cycle. I am 5 days post 3 day embryo transfer, and feeling a load of mixed emotions, symptoms, and a whole lot of other things, as well as doubt. I've been reading that a lot of you were successful, and some not. 
I feel like this wont happen this cycle, as we were down to one last embryo, with 3 cells on day of transfer. I don't know what i am asking for in terms of responses, but would love some either way. xx


----------



## Serena80

Hello NwAs, only just seen your message. I realise that it's late now and you will have got your result, really hope it was good news for you. It certainly is a roller coaster, very tough to go through but worth it eventually. The first cycle is often more of a trial to see how you respond to the drugs so please don't be too discouraged if it didn't work this time, hang on in there x


----------

